# Wartezimmer 2006



## GlanDas (4. Dezember 2005)

[Edit von Staabi] 


> ich bitte um Verständnis darum, das ich die Umfrage und damit das Original-Posting von betruger gelöscht habe. Dies ist ja im Wichtige Informationen Thread angekündigt. Der Thread ist natürlich weiter offen für alle, die sich auf ein neues Canyon Bike freuen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael



naja ich hoffe für euch das es kein Wartezimmer mehr braucht


----------



## ow1 (5. Dezember 2005)

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (5. Dezember 2005)

Sehr schön!
Die neuen Bikes sind wochenlang heiß diskutiert worden.
Letztendlich kaufen tuts dann doch fast keiner.


----------



## Niederbayer (5. Dezember 2005)

Hier wird doch im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr überhaupt nicht diskutiert.
Alle zusammen sind wir ein lahmer Haufen.
Mal schauen ob es sich ändert wenn die ersten Bilder online sind.


----------



## griesschnitte (5. Dezember 2005)

Es sollten sich auch  mal welche zu Wort melden, die schon Testbikes in Konstanz Probegefahren sind. mmh.
Vielleicht neues Thema dazu eröffnen?


----------



## DerStrolch (6. Dezember 2005)

Sind denn schon alle Bikes aus dem alten Wartezimmer an den Mann/die Frau gebracht? *fg*


----------



## walvis (6. Dezember 2005)

Konnte man die in Konstanz Probe fahren - oder meinst du den Shop in Koblenz?

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im  Wartezimmer und hoffe das mein ES nicht soo spaet kommt.


----------



## griesschnitte (6. Dezember 2005)

sorry
natürlich koblenz, nicht konstanz


----------



## coffeeracer (6. Dezember 2005)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im  Wartezimmer und hoffe das mein ES nicht soo spaet kommt.





Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## griesschnitte (6. Dezember 2005)

scheint so als müssten die xc und es freunde morgen bestellen, damit sie nächstes jahr noch zum fahren kommen.


----------



## Melocross (6. Dezember 2005)

OHA,

als Ex-Wartezimmervorsitzende wünsche ich Euch viel Spass und gutes Sitzfleisch

Werde doch ab und an mal vorbeischauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster: Ich möchte nicht verschweigen, das es im Frühjahr, unserer Hauptsaison, bei dem ein oder anderen Modell zu längeren Lieferzeiten (realistisch ca. 4-6 Wochen) kommen kann. Insgesamt bin ich aber optimistisch, das die Gesamtsituation sicherlich deutlich entspannter sein wird als 2005, weil die Maßnahmen, die wir zur Verkürzung der Lieferzeiten getroffen haben, bereits greifen. Pünktlich zum Verkaufsstart (in Kürze, die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren) gibt es für jedes Modell genauere Informationen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## zickzack (6. Dezember 2005)

Wartezimmer kann ja noch nicht so voll sein, konnte ja wohl noch keiner bestellen.

edit: Ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf die Shimano Schnellspanner


----------



## griesschnitte (6. Dezember 2005)

man kann schon vorbestellen.
hoffe, dass staabi dieses jahr NICHT aus dem fenster fällt


----------



## Freti (6. Dezember 2005)

Dieses Jahr fällt Staabi nicht aus dem Fenster. Die 3 Wochen hält er sich noch locker fest und 4 - 6 Wochen Lieferzeit nach vorraussichtlichen Montagetermin (VMT), dass hat dieses Jahr auch so geklappt.
Und wenn Gegenwind und ungünstige Strömung und Sunamiwellen und Probleme mit dem Warenwirtschaftssystem nicht erwartet werden bzw. verboten wurden, gibt es kein Grund, dass Staabi nächstes Jahr irgendetwas passiert

Gruß Freti


----------



## Angostura (7. Dezember 2005)

Moin alle zusammen,

ich wollte nur kurz sagen , ich habe mein Grand Canyon Ultimate vorbestellt. Es kann also losgehen. Eine Frage habe ich noch zur Größe (ich bin 180 cm, 72 kg, Schrittlänge 87 cm) . Mir ist von der Hotline ein L empfohlen worden, dies habe ich erstmal genommen. Allerdings fahre ich Momentan ein Kestrel CSX in 19 Zoll. Kann da jemand etwas über die vergleichbare Größe sagen. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Kestrel gemessen hat. Manche Hersteller maßen ja vom Tretlager bis zur waagerechten Verlängerungen des Oberrohrs (Klein). Ich frage deshalb, weil mein jetziges Bike wirklich gut von der Größe passt. Größer möchte ich es eigentlich nicht haben. Und ein zu großes Rad zurückzuschicken und dann wieder lange zu warten, das will ich auf gar keinen Fall. Der Urlaub Ende Mai am Gardasee ist geplant.

Vielen Dank und eine kurze Wartezeit

Angostura


----------



## drei_c (7. Dezember 2005)

@ ALL: Tach zusammen - und vorweg als Novize erstmal vielen Dank f.d. vielen hilfreichen Hinweise, die ich in diesem Forum schon gefunden habe.

@ Angostura - haben ziemlich exakt diesselben Maße. Hatte aufgrund der Canyon-Rahmengrössen dasselbe Problem. Fahre bislang auch ein 19-Zoll-HT. Vorbestellt habe ich ein ES - allerdings in Groesse M. Da die ES-Geometrie eher komfortabel ausgelegt ist - schien mir das besser zu passen. Stellungnahmen?

Ich denke Rahmengrösse hängt bei o.g. Problem v. Einsatzbereich ab. Kleinerer Rahmen erfordert bei uns Langbeinern rel. grossen Sattelstuetzenauszug - führt zu rel. grosser Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung und damit zu einer eher sportlichen Sitzposition (stärkere Oberkörperneigung). Umgekehrt gilt natürl.: bei grösserem Rahmen eher entspannteres Sitzen. Da die Sitzpos. des GC-Ultimate ohnehin schon eher sportlich ausgelegt ist, denke ich, dass Gr. L keine schlechte Entscheidung ist. GGf. hilft eine kürzerer Vorbau das längere Oberrohr auszugleichen.

zeit heilt alle wunden - gilt im Wartezimmer wohl nicht. Wann gehts endl. los...

drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wisst ihr wann man die Bikes testfahren und bestellen kann?


----------



## Quellekatalog (7. Dezember 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude



Ich hoffe, dass heuer dieser Satz nicht gelebt werdern muss. 

Und genauso kann dieser Satz die noch scheinbar vergeblich wartenden mehr als umbringen.


----------



## bertrueger (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

da ich total erkältet im bett liege und mich fast zu tode langweile, habe ich mir eben von meiner lieben die BIKE WORKSHOP mitbringen lassen...  und was sehen meine von der grippe trähnenden augen? sowohl das XC6 als auch das XC7 sind trotz großer scheiben leichter als die modelle im vorjahr!   ich weiß zwar nicht in wie weit man sich auf die angaben der bike verlassen kann, aber wenn die gewichte auch annährend stimmen bin ich echt froh mein HT ein jahr länger gequält zu haben!

CANYON RULEZZZZ!


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Dezember 2005)

Ach ja!
die Warterei....


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2005)

Hmm ich will aber 2x abstimmen !

Ich habe ein ES und ein WXC bestellt   
Beim WXC hast du in der Umfrage auch nicht unterschieden ob Hardtail oder Fully...


----------



## anturner (13. Dezember 2005)

Staabi

Hast Du schon eine Idee wann der neue Katalog auf Eurer Seite erscheint?

Es war ja mal vom 12.12. die Rede..


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2005)

In meiner letzten Mail welche ich von der Hotline erhalten habe war die Rede vom Verkaufsstart Anfang kommender Woche.

Und der Verkaufsstart soll ja zeitgleich mit dem Erscheinen des neuen Kataloges sein...


----------



## bertrueger (13. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Beim WXC hast du in der Umfrage auch nicht unterschieden ob Hardtail oder Fully...




Sorry,
die Umfrage lässt nur 10 Möglichkeiten zu...


----------



## walvis (13. Dezember 2005)

hat jemand derjenigen die vorbestellt haben schon eine schriftliche bestaetigung/formular erhalten? habe nur eine mail von canyon die besagt dass ich so etwas erhalten sollte...


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2005)

Und wieder diesselbe Antwort.

Der offizielle Verkaufsstart ist erst Anfang nächster Woche. Da werden dann die Bestellungen in das Order-System eingetragen und die VMT's ausgespuckt und die Bestätigungen versandt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (14. Dezember 2005)

So ich werde das mal für Euch nach oben "pinen" und in Wartezimmer 2006 umbenennen.

Dann könnt Ihr euch locker flockig weiterunterhalten, bis die Bikes da sind.

Gruß Torsten
Moderator IBC-Forum


----------



## griesschnitte (14. Dezember 2005)

27 xc bisher und nur 3 torque. ich glaub, hier im forum sind fast nur pensionierte rennradler unterwegs.


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> 27 xc bisher und nur 3 torque. ich glaub, hier im forum sind fast nur pensionierte rennradler unterwegs.



Ich glaub die "Runterfahrer" treiben sich nur im DDD-Forum rum, und alle anderen welche auch hoch müssen werden von den ES und ES-X magisch angezogen. Ausserdem gibt's noch keinen aufschlussreichen Testbericht oder Erfahrungsberichte hier wie gut das Torque nun wirklich ist bzw. klettert...


----------



## botswana23 (14. Dezember 2005)

Also ich würde mich nicht als "Runterfahrer" bezeichnen. 

Vor dem herunterfahren hat Isaac immer noch das hochfahren angestellt (naja wer hats erfunden ??)

Ich habe mir das Torque zum Spass haben bestellt also hoch und runter   
Laut Stabi soll das hochfahren mit abgesengter Talas garnicht mals so schlecht funktionieren und wenn doch nicht 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht.

Also schönnes warten miteinander.


----------



## drei_c (14. Dezember 2005)

Naja - Canyon kommt halt auch aus dem Rennrad-Lager und hat sich dort zuerst (zu Recht !) einen Namen gemacht.
Die Bergabfraktion wurde v. Canyon recht zögerlich bedient - so wurde auch bei Nerve ES und Big Mountain SL in einschlägigen Tests der Tourencharakter (bzw. die Tourentauglichkeit) bemängelt - sicherlich nichts, was einen Freerider sonderlich begeistern dürfte.
Ausserdem dürfte Style bei der Bergabfreunden eine grössere Rolle spielen als bei den Tour(isten)fahrern (ich sag nur Lycra vs. Baggy) - hehe - schlagt mich dafür... und da hat Canyon eben nicht den Ruf der Amis und Kanadier. Schliesslich werden ja auch keine (teuren) Werksfreeridegladiatoren für den Glamour bei Contests oder Videos gehalten - das bringt halt auch nicht den Sex-Appeal der dort vertretenen Marken... mag das Material an sich auch schlechter sein... - ausserdem spielt das Torque auch in einer Preisliga, die andere Premiumghersteller (ja dazu zählen f. mich die Koblenzer - wenn auch zum glück nicht v. Preis her) ebenfalls bedienen... (zudem dürfte ne Luftfederung ab 150mm FW ohnehin Fragen an der Haltbarkeit aufkommen lassen... - aber gut gibt et Torque ja auch in Coil) - hab mich aber trotz baggy fürn ES entschieden...  

Grins drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

So, der Verkaufsstart ist immer noch nicht erfolgt, die Bikes liegen in weiter Ferne und trotzdem möchte ich bereits mit dem Rumbasteln anfangen 

Ist hier ein XC-Besteller, der vorne eine 203er Scheibe möchte ? 
Ich möchte nämlich bei meinem ES von einer 203er auf eine 180er Scheibe wechseln. Soll ja problemlos gehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon mir die einfach so austauscht, wenn aber jemand meine 203er Scheibe haben möchte und ich dafür seine 180er kriege wär das Tauschgeschäft perfekt.

So bevor hier ein Aufschrei durchgeht. Ich wiege knappe 63kg, Tendenz sinkend. Ich glaub da bin ich auch auf einem ES mit einer 180er Scheibe gut bedient...


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Dezember 2005)

edith sagt: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!



Hei Wuudi, 

die 20 gramm würd ich nicht gegen bremsleistung und standfestigkeit eintauschen, wieg auch nur 70 kilo, und freu mich jedesmal über meine 210er gustl (gut, mein gesamtgewicht liegt auch viel höher, 18 kg bike, 8 kg ausrüstung), aber freiwillig rückrüsten...

grüße
martin


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

Genau so eine Reaktion hatte ich erwartet   


Hab auch lang hin und her entschieden. (Wenn Vorne+Hinten tauschen wärens 120g) Ich hatte mich dann entschieden trotz des Mehrgewichtes bei der grossen Bremse bleiben, aber - das kann ja eine Ausnahme sein - im MB-Test hatte die 203er Bremse einen grossen Belagsverschleiss. Und das suckt   

EDiT: Achja, ausserdem fahr ich seit 3 Jahren eine Julie und war auch relativ zufrieden mit der  also dürfte auch eine 185 Juicy eine Steigerung sein


----------



## botswana23 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hey wie schauts aus ich dachte ich hätte mal was gelesen das am 15.12.2005 der offizielle Verkaufsstart ist oder irre ich mich ?

           

Vielleicht habe ich das auch nur weil immer von Mitte Dezember geredet wurde und Mitte is nun mal der 15.

Oje oje wenn das schon nicht mit der Homepage und dem Katalog klappt was ja "rein imaginär" ist wie wird es dann mit den Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

Hab gestern gelesen, dass es nicht nur letztes Jahr so ein Drama war, sondern auch vorletztes Jahr. Und auch letztes Jahr hätten Sie Besserung versprochen.
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Na Gott sei Dank gibts ja noch den Wintersport.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

Es war von Mitte Dezember - wahrscheinlich um den 15. die Rede.

Aber wie ich schon in 2 Threads geschrieben hatte, hat mir das Verkaufsteam im letzten Mail versprochen, dass der Verkaufsstart Anfang nächster Woche ist !


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht schafft es ja die Community den Rekord des letztjährigen Wartezimmers mit über 3400 Antworten noch zu überbieten. Canyon muss mit besseren Lieferzeiten dagegenhalten. Mal schaun, wer gewinnt?
Top die Wette gilt !!!


----------



## rumblefish (15. Dezember 2005)

Heute vor einem Jahr, etwa um die Uhrzeit, habe ich mein heiss ge   ES7 bestellt    . Eine Entscheidung die ich keine Sekunde bereut habe (auch wenn das mattschwarz vom ES9er noch geiler war   )

   
Rumble


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

der Verkaufsstart schiebt sich leider auf ca. Mitte nächster Woche. Wir möchten gerne die Webseite gleichzeitig mit dem Verkaufsstart online haben und da gibt es noch das eine oder andere zu tun. Ausserdem wollen wir vor dem Verkaufsstart auch die Räder bereits im System haben welche unverschämterweise  bereits von Euch bestellt wurden, ohne das wir den Verkauf frei gegeben hatten. Soll heißen, Vorreservierungen werden natürlich bevorzugt vor dem eigentlichen Verkaufsstart in das System eingepflegt. Und das sind schon ein paar inzwischen .

Wg. der Lieferzeiten: Ich bin da ganz optimistisch, das es besser als in den letzten Jahren sein wird. Wenn auch längere Lieferzeiten in der Hochsaison im Frühling nicht immer vermeidbar sein werden. Aber auch diese werden sicher nicht so ausufern wie speziell 2005.

Kataloge sind soweit fertig, der MTB geht heute zum Drucker.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

Öhm, wenn der Katalog fertig ist, dann wird es für dich ja ein Kinderspiel sein diesen als PDF abzuspeichern und online zu stellen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakko (15. Dezember 2005)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Kataloge sind soweit fertig, der MTB geht heute zum Drucker.



Das heisst aber nicht zufaellig, dass wir schon mal ein paar (hochaufloesende) Bildchen sehen koennten  Sozusagen als kleinen Vorgeschmack und um uns die Wartezeiten zu versuessen


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

yepp, das kommt nächste Woche mit der Webseite. Denn so ganz einfach ist das nicht, die Druckdateien sind groß, also so richtig groß (25GB alleine für den MTB), und das in eine pdf zu bringen, die gut aussieht und auch noch eine vernünftige Größe für den Download hat dauert seine Zeit. Zumal da ja auch noch die Webseite mit Inhalten zu füllen ist.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wakko (15. Dezember 2005)

Man koennte nicht schon hier das eine oder andere Bild posten? So wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

@Staabi:

Im Indesign Export as PDF --> For Web --> and there you go 

Aber mit einem hochauflösenden Bild wär ich auch schon mal seeehr zufrieden.


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

immer alles auf den letzten drücker fertig kriegen.....
kenn ich zu gut.....

genau: export als pdf für web. dauert keine 3 minuten.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte unserem DTP-Mann ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht noch damit belasten. Wir bekommen Anfang der nächsten Woche die Web-pdfs und Bilddateien und bis dahin muss ich Euch schlicht um Geduld bitten. DTP wird nicht in-House gemacht und da wurden einige Projekte von anderen Kunden geschoben um unsere Kataloge bis zur Abgabe fertig zu haben. Der MTB Katalog hat 120 Seiten, der Rennrad ein paar weniger. Wer schonmal dtp-Arbeiten in Quark erstellt hat kann sich ungefähr vorstellen, was für eine Arbeit das ist bis alles passt. Ich kann verstehen das ihr heiß auf die neuen Bikes seit, ich wäre es auch, aber das haut einfach vor dem Wochenende nicht mehr hin. Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wakko (15. Dezember 2005)

Bitte


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

lass es gut sein.
wir haben es wenigstens probiert. ich kenn das von meiner firrma. wenn wir im abgabenstress sind, würd´s mich auch tierisch stressen, noch sonderwünsche zu erfüllen.


----------



## Staabi (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bitte um Verständnis darum, das ich die Umfrage im Original-Posting gelöscht habe, wie auch im "wichtige Informationen" Thread geschrieben. Der Thread ist natürlich weiter offen für alle, die sich auf ein neues Canyon Bike freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## rutschi (15. Dezember 2005)

Tach an alle...
....werde hier im Wartezimmer auch mal Platz nehmen. Habe noch nicht vorbestellt - möchte nicht, dass meine Vorbestellung irgendwo auf dem weg ins System untergeht   
Werde dann das Onlinesystem auf Herz und Nasenschmerzen testen....

@rumblefish
Hmmm.....wenn das ES7 wirklich so toll ist, werde ich mir mal ein SCHWARZES bestellen....  

@Staabi
Her mit dem Bildern!!! Ich bestelle nur wenn ich sehe was ich kriege....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (15. Dezember 2005)

ups!
die umfrage ist weg. wie geht den das.
schade eigentlich. ich fand´s interessant


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2005)

@Staabi:

Öhm wieso wurde die Umfrage gelöscht ? Im wichtige Informationen-Thread steht nur, dass du Service-Umfragen nicht magst, da die nicht repräsentativ sind, aber das hier war eine Umfrage was die User im Forum bestellt hatten.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger..


----------



## Staabi (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

sorry, wenn ich da jetzt mal etwas diktatorisch werde, aber natürlich läßt so eine Umfrage Rückschlüsse auf unsere Verkaufszahlen bzw. die Verteilung der Bikes in die einzelnen Kategorien zu. Wenn auch die Umfrage nicht repräsentativ ist, da ja nur ein kleiner Teil der Canyon Kunden antwortet. Aber, ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das sind Daten, die ich unseren Mitbewerbern nicht unbedingt auf dem Silbertablett servieren möchte. Danke für das Verständnis.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Hupert (15. Dezember 2005)

Naja, dann nehm ich auch mal Platz hier, wo ich doch schon vorbestellt habe und begierig auf die Auftragsbestätigung warte um die Credits für mein XC 9 nach Koblenz zu transferieren... Also HER DAMIT


----------



## HalliHallo (16. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute!

Hat denn Staabi nicht irgendwas von mitte Dezember gesagt, dass wir die Bikes sehen koennen und bestellen koennen? Also muesste ja spaetestens morgen oder uebermorgen passieren, da heute ja der 15te ist, somit mitte Dezember, ansonsten wird es naemlich schon bald ENDE Dezember  . 
Ich weiss bei Canyon brauch man Geduld, aber wenn sie wirklich was verbessert haben, dann faengt das ja schon bei der Website an, um uns als Kunden das auch ein wenig zu beweisen, das sich da was geaendert hat!
Bin naemlich total gespannt wie die Farbe und alles rund um des ES 5`s   aussieht, um dann auch bald bestellen zu koennen  !

Mfg.: Andre


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal hier auf Seite 2 - Posting #41...


----------



## botswana23 (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde es schade das die Umfrage weg ist, andererseits ist Canyon nicht verpflichtet seine Verkaufszahlen irgend einer Behörde zu nennen oder einem Marktforschungsinstitut ??

Die ganzen Autokonzerne nennen Ihre Zahlen ja auch, deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht wird. 

Für mich war es interessant weil ich immer nachgeschaut habe ob noch jemand ein Torque bestellt hat. Ich hoffe das wenn es "wenige" bleiben und die Lieferzeiten deswegen besser sind als bei den XC's zum Beispiel.


----------



## anturner (16. Dezember 2005)

Staabi

Kann man heute noch mit einem Vorabzug des Kataloges rechnen?


----------



## aemkei77 (16. Dezember 2005)

> Die ganzen Autokonzerne nennen Ihre Zahlen ja auch, deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht wird.



die nennen sie aber nur im nachhinein - vorauszahlen gibts nur wenn es den Börsenkurs unterstützen könnte, aber nachdem die autoindustrie doch etwas länger für die entwicklung braucht, müssen sie auch keine angst haben, dass ein konkurrent mal eben schnell ein vergleichbares modell auf den markt wirft (oder den Preis drastisch senkt) und so eventuelle kunden wegschnappt...

ausserdem ist canyon nicht an der börse, und wird deshalb nicht reicher wenn sie sagen, wir haben schon xx vorbestellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Staabi
> 
> Kann man heute noch mit einem Vorabzug des Kataloges rechnen?



Sag mal könnt ihr alle nicht lesen ?

Schaut mal auf Seite 2 - Posting #41 !!!


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish
> Hmmm.....wenn das ES7 wirklich so toll ist, werde ich mir mal ein SCHWARZES bestellen....



das wäre auch dieses Jahr wieder mein Favorit weil ich ein ES im Vergleich zum ES-X im Mittelgebirge besser nutzen kann. Und wenn ich dann noch SRAM X.O lese .....   . Die Gabel habe ich selber noch nicht testen können aber mehr als genug Leute hier sind happy mit dem Teil. 

Ich hatte mein Bike telefonisch bestellt gehabt und mir wurde auch gleich der ungefähre VMT +/- 1-2 Wochen mitgeteilt. Schriftlich wurde es mir dann 2-3 Tage später bestätigt. 

Viel Spass
Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

Das ES7 ist heuer wirklich super ausgestattet.

Das ES8 hat zwar die DT-Swiss Felgen+Naben und einen besseren Lenker/Sattel, aber kostet auch einen schönen Patzen mehr. Hätte das ES7 jetzt Iridium Felgen+Naben dann würde ich vielleicht die 400 mehr bezahlen, aber die neuen Tune Naben+Felgen sollen ja auch super sein ...also ...


----------



## rumblefish (16. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ES7 ist heuer wirklich super ausgestattet.
> 
> Das ES8 hat zwar die DT-Swiss Felgen+Naben und einen besseren Lenker/Sattel, aber kostet auch einen schönen Patzen mehr. Hätte das ES7 jetzt Iridium Felgen+Naben dann würde ich vielleicht die 400 mehr bezahlen, aber die neuen Tune Naben+Felgen sollen ja auch super sein ...also ...



Den Sattel wirst Du wahrscheinlich eh gegen einen austauschen müssen, der zu Deinem Ar.... passt  . das ES8 hat noch die Carbon Bremsgriffe - braucht man, oder braucht man nicht. 

2005 lag der Preisunterschied auch bei 400 Euro, hauptsächlich wegen den Laufrädern und Naben. Ich fahre die Iridium Felgen und Naben jetzt über 1000km mit 25tsd HM, bei teilweise sehr lebensverneinenden Fahrstil  . Ich bekomme die Teile einfach nicht klein   . Und wenn, dann hole ich mir danach halt andere.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

Oopsi Carbongriffe... naja 

Iridium muss nicht schlechter sein - das hab ich nicht behauptet, aber die Ringle Naben wiegen nur wenig mehr als die DT-Swiss. Die Iridium Teile hingegen haben schon einen schönen Patzen mehr gewogen...


----------



## rutschi (16. Dezember 2005)

Hey
da macht ihr mir ja wirklich den Entscheid einfach.....klar hätte ich auch lieber ein ES8 - nur schon wegen den Felgen und Naben....aber mein Buchhalter hat das nicht bewilligt...    
Bei der Abstimmung habe ich eigentlich XC gewähl....kann ich trotzdem noch ein ES bestellen? Sorry Staabi aber deine Auswertung ist nicht genau.. es scheint sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen zu haben   

Mal schauen, ob ich mich beherrschen kann bis zum Verkaufsstart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakko (16. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn ich mir den Katalog so angucke, man kann ja jedes Jahr weniger "Farbe" zu den colorierten Bikes sagen. Es ähnelt immer mehr dem Spruch von Henry Ford:" Sie können das Auto in jeder Farbe haben, solange es schwarz ist".


----------



## bertrueger (16. Dezember 2005)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir den Katalog so angucke, man kann ja jedes Jahr weniger "Farbe" zu den colorierten Bikes sagen. Es ähnelt immer mehr dem Spruch von Henry Ford:" Sie können das Auto in jeder Farbe haben, solange es schwarz ist".




Trifft genau meinen Geschmack!!! Black is beauty...


----------



## kiwi98 (16. Dezember 2005)

...so ruhig im Forum, wohl alle mit dem Katalog beschäftigt   

hallo Koblenz,
bezüglich Farben, meine Unterstützung habt ihr  

Mein XC ist bestellt, rechne mal nicht mit dem schlimmsten..


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich find die Farben auch toll ... Wollte ja umbedingt ein schwarzes Bike 

Und natürlich ist der Katalog nicht hochauflösend... da würden gleich mal 50 und mehr MB zusammenkommen....


----------



## Hupert (16. Dezember 2005)

Wie ich etwas weiter oben lese hat schon jemand eine schriftliche Bestätigung für seine Vorbestellung bekommen... warum  ich noch nicht


----------



## bertrueger (16. Dezember 2005)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich etwas weiter oben lese hat schon jemand eine schriftliche Bestätigung für seine Vorbestellung bekommen... warum  ich noch nicht



er hat nicht nur eine bestätigung, sondern sogar schon das bike...    hatte auch schon 2004 bestellt!


----------



## Jaykay187 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich etwas weiter oben lese hat schon jemand eine schriftliche Bestätigung für seine Vorbestellung bekommen... warum  ich noch nicht



Vermutlich hat er auch gleich storniert, weil es mal wieder zu lange dauert.   
Weiter oben steht auch, das erst die Vorbestellungen eingegeben werden. 
Entweder, das ist bis heute abend schon passiert (*hoff* ) oder
wir Vorbesteller werden nach Erscheinen des Kataloges in Sonderschichten in die Datenbank eingepflegt und bekommen das Bike aber noch vor dem nächsten Katalog 

Das wird schon ....


----------



## ustor (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Hab gestern den Katalog studiert und mich zwischen dem Torque 2 und dem RC8 entscheiden müssen - entweder race oder freeride dazwischen gibts für mich nix    hab mich dann doch für das RC8 entschieden - werd nebenbei etwas downhill fahren.

Also dann ordne ich mich mal unter die wartenden ein mit meinem RC8 in Large und hoffe auf einen baldigen Montagetermin 

machts es gut  
UsToR


----------



## griesschnitte (18. Dezember 2005)

lieber herr staab,
kann man das wartezimmer 2006 nicht mal ganz nach oben stellen!!!


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> lieber herr staab,
> kann man das wartezimmer 2006 nicht mal ganz nach oben stellen!!!



Mach Dich locker, letztes Jahr haben wir es auch nicht geschafft den Treat zu "versenken"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

na gut!
dann hoffe ich, daß er schnell versenkt wird!


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> na gut!
> dann hoffe ich, daß er schnell versenkt wird!



Wieso, ist doch Unterhaltung vom allerfeinsten


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube er meinte, wenn die Bikes schnell und früh/pünktlich ausgeliefert werden, dann wird der Thread automatisch versenkt...und das hoffen alle


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

genau!
hab heute bestellt.
nach zähen ringen hab ich mich doch fürs esx7 entschieden


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Kannst ja dann ins Leichtbau-Forum wechseln und mit abspecken anfangen


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

wenn man sich im leichtbauforum auch für eine finanzspritze bewerben kann,
dann gerne.
ich glaub, wenn ich überhaupt irgendwas wechseln werde, dann die laufräder in 1 oder 2 jahren. außer bei den laufrädern und dem lenker steht doch bei allen anderen sachen der finanzielle aufwand in keinem verhältnis zur erzielten gewichteinsparung.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn du die Laufräder wechseln willst, dann kauf frisch das 8er ... 
Und auch da steht der finanzielle Aufwand überhaupt nicht in Relation zur Gewichtsersparniss .... wenn du davon ausgehst, dass deine gebrauchten Laufräder nur mehr wenig Geld am Gebrauchtmarkt einbringen...


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

ja, ja das 8er
wird mir einfach zu teuer.
wenns nur das bike wäre
aber dann brauch ich ja noch pedale, schuhe, dämpferpumpe, härtere feder, werkzeug,versand....  
da kommt ganz schön was zusammen.
und die neuen nobby nic hohl ich mir auf jeden fall.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Neu Laufräder wirst du aber nicht günstiger kriegen als der Aufpreis 

Ausserdem hättest du dann Carbon Bremshebel, X0.Shifter und den leichteren Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

nein, nein, nein
aus, schluß, ende!
esx7 muß reichen
hast ja auch das es7 bestellt und nicht das es9, oder?


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Ja, weil die Dirty Flea Nabe vorne kaum mehr wiegt als die DT-Swiss.
Aber die Sun-Ringle Steckachsen-Nabe wiegt um einiges mehr als die DT-Swiss 

Schau mal im Katalog beim Gewichtsunterschied ES7/ES8 und ESX7/ESX8


Ausserdem plane ich auch nicht den Laufradsatz irgendwann umzutauschen - that's the difference 
Ach und das ES9 mag ich sowieso nicht, weil ich die Trailtune nicht mag. Lieber selber locken


----------



## corallus (19. Dezember 2005)

Weiss gerade jemand, wie lange es bei den 05ern dauerte von Verkaufsstart bis zur Auslieferung der ersten Bikes? Habe das im 05er Wartezimmer versucht ausfindig zu machen, doch das überfliegen der Beiträge wurde mir bald zu mühsam. Nur so ungefähr..


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Lang, aber das soll sich ja alles ändern.

Diese Woche ist Verkaufsstart und es werden auch die ersten Liefertermine bekanntgegeben. Danach weisst du mehr...


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

corallus schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss gerade jemand, wie lange es bei den 05ern dauerte von Verkaufsstart bis zur Auslieferung der ersten Bikes? Habe das im 05er Wartezimmer versucht ausfindig zu machen, doch das überfliegen der Beiträge wurde mir bald zu mühsam. Nur so ungefähr..



Die ersten 05er Hardtails sind im Januar/Februar ausgeliefert worden, Fullys ab April - schlagt mich falls ich mich irren sollte


----------



## corallus (19. Dezember 2005)

Bis hier in den Alpen der Schnee weg ist, dauert es auch lange. Gut, dann würde das Bike gerade rechtzeitig oder früher ankommen.   

Merci für den Hinweis, dann halte ich mal die Augen offen für weitere Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

@ Wuudi
wie schon mal beschrieben kann ich die 0,7 kg gewichtsunterschied zwischen esx7 und esx8 nicht nachvollziehen.
schon mal was von dem lenker gehört: syntace vector 2014 ?
gibts auf der syntace homepage garnicht.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Rischtisch !

Aber den Flat gibts im 2014er Material und im hochwertigeren. Da kannst dir den Unterschied uuuungefähr ausrechnen


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

@ wuudi
komm auf 323g gewichtsunterschied esx7 -> esx8
da bleib ich beim esx7


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt so ungefähr. Hast du genaues Gewicht der Juicy Carbon / Juicy 7 und der Lenker ? 50-80g Unterschied oder wie ?


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

lenker hab ich mal 50 g angenommen.
juicy carbon griffe angeblich 395g, juicy 7 414g


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Nimm mal 80 beim Lenker - aber ok wir kommen nie auf 700g


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

das esx8 haben die einfach schöngerechnet. vergleich mal mit dem es8
schmälere schlappen und eine gabel, die fast ein halbes kilo weniger wiegt, leichtere felgen und naben.
13,1 für das esx8: never ever!


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Die Felgen sind identisch   

Aber ansonsten ist da schon einiges nicht ganz stimmig. Oder es waren eben brutale Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Demo-Wiege-Bikes.

Mir sind die ES auch alle zu schwer im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube so langsam das die Gewichtsangaben wohl eher Schätzwerte sind. 
Das letztjährige ES7 sollte laut Katalog 12,55 kg wiegen. Ich habe mit Rahmengrösse "L"  12,8kg nachgewogen. Stimmt also ungefähr, da Katalogangaben  sich auf "M" beziehen. 

Das 2006er ES7 soll jetzt 12,8 kg wiegen und damit 350g mehr als das 2005 Modell. Aber woher kommt der Unterschied  . Rahmen gleich, da identisch, die Fox Talas RLC ist sogar noch 80g leichter als die Minute 3, Reifen Albert 2.25 sind ebenfalls jeweils 25g pro Stück leichter als die Conti 2.3. Das sind also knappe 500g die das Bike zugelegt hat. Gut, die Schalteinheit X.0/X.9 ist im Vergleich zu der XT/XTR Einheit um 70g schwerer. Die Sun Naben sollen widerum um einiges leichter sein als die Iridium. Bleiben also eigentlich nur noch Laufräder, Dämpfer, Bremsen und Lenker übrig. Da habe ich leider keine Gewichte vorliegen.

 Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn die Angaben im letzten Jahr richtig waren bin ich voll zufrieden.
Dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass die ES leichter als angegeben sind.

Ich hatte befürchtet, dass die letztes Jahr viel zu leicht angegeben waren und heuer eher reell sind 

Der Unterschied ist bei den ES mit Talas Gabel (2005-2006) noch krasser. ES6-2005: 12,65 | ES6-2006: 13,2

Kaum zu glauben, trotz schwereren Dämpfer und Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

ok!
das thema gewichte haben wir zur genüge ausdiskutiert.
anscheinend haben alle räder zu letztem jahr zugelegt.
jetzt können wir noch spekulieren, ob sie bei den lieferzeiten direkt proportional zu der gewichtserhöhung auch zugelegt haben. also auslieferung  dann zwischen mai und august


----------



## rumblefish (19. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ok!
> jetzt können wir noch spekulieren, ob sie bei den lieferzeiten direkt proportional zu der gewichtserhöhung auch zugelegt haben. also auslieferung  dann zwischen mai und august



Die Welt besteht aus Optimisten und Pessimisten. Letztlich liegen beide falsch. Aber der Optimist lebt glücklicher. (Kofi Annan)

Freu Dich doch einfach auf ein tolles Bike


----------



## griesschnitte (19. Dezember 2005)

freu mich schon, bin auch optimistisch, sonst hät ich nicht bestellt. das lustige ist nur, daß das die lieferzeiten anscheinend nicht nur thema für spott und hohn in diesem forum ist, sondern fester bestandteil der beschreibung der firma canyon zu sein scheint. eigentlich habe ich schon im frühsommer überlegt, nach langer pause mir wieder ein bike zuzulegen. kannte zu dem zeitpunkt die firma canyon noch nicht. ein freund, der dieses forum nicht kennt und auch noch nie kontakt zu canyon aufgenommen hat, zeigte mir den canyon katalog mit dem kommentar:
nette firma, aber wenn du dieses jahr noch fahren willst, vergiss es.
daraufhin hatte ich mich das nächste halbe jahr nicht mehr mit dem thema canyon beschäftigt. gott sei dank habe ich mir dann im herbst die seite nochmal genauer angesehen. mit dem fazit, dass ich kein anderes bike will.
aber da merkt man mal. wie rufschädigend mundpropaganda sein kann. vor allem, wenn sie nicht ganz unbegründet ist.


----------



## Freti (19. Dezember 2005)

Man muss sich nur einreden, dass man einen Lamborgini, Bugatti, McLaren FI oder Aston Martin auch nicht sofort mitnehmen kann.
Aber es ist hilfreich, wenn man während der Wartezeit einen anderen fahrbaren Untersatz hat. Nur so, für nötigste. Ein CANYON ist nicht unbedingt was für Anfänger.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. Dezember 2005)

Sers, 

habe soeben mein XC8 bestellt   
Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist die 16 Kalenderwoche 2006   
Canyon meint aber das es zu 99,9% net später wird, aber das man wenn man Glück hat, das Bike schon einen Monat früher haben kann.

Jetzt brauch ich und bestimmt auch noch viele andere hier im Forum nur noch Geduld 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## bertrueger (19. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt besteht aus Optimisten und Pessimisten. Letztlich liegen beide falsch. Aber der Optimist lebt glücklicher. (Kofi Annan)
> 
> Freu Dich doch einfach auf ein tolles Bike



Ein Pessimist ist der jenige, der sich bei zwei Übeln für beide entscheidet...  

@sebot.rlp
hast du vorbestellt, oder ist der Verkaufsstart angelaufen?


----------



## Staabi (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wartet mal mit den Lieferterminen ab. Da gibt es eine Unstimmigkeit mit den Thomson-Sattelstützen, die einen Liefertermin im April für manche Bikes generieren. Thomson Stützen sind aber in ausreichender Stückzahl an Lager, also kann das nicht stimmen. Irgendein Eingabefehler im System. Ist heute abend aufgefallen und werden wir morgen früh klären. Ich gehe fest davon aus, das da ein wesentlich früherer Liefertermin für das XC 8 kommen wird.

Verkaufsstart ist mit Start der Webseite ca. Mitte der Woche.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## majortom62 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Mit-Patienten,

habe vorbestellt, aber noch keine Bestätigung per email erhalten,
geht es euch genauso?

Lieferzeit bis KW16 in 2006, mir hatte man gesagt so Ende Februar 2006!!??


----------



## majortom62 (19. Dezember 2005)

vergaß noch, hab ein XC 7 in L vorbestellt.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalliHallo (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi leutchens!

Was wisst ihr ueber die SUN SOS P1 Laufreader am ES5,6 und 7/ Sind die sehr schwer und gut? Hab naemlich noch nie was drueber gelsen und bekomm hier nach michigan keine BIKE oder irgendwelche Bike-Zeitschriften!

MfG.: Andre


----------



## Angostura (19. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

ich habe vor ca 1 Woche ein Grand Canyon Ultimate bestellt. Ich weiss noch von keinem Liefertermin, man teilte ihn mir nicht mit. Ebenso habe ich noch keine Bestättigung per email oder Post. Muss man sich Sorgen machen und nachhaken ??
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich mich entschieden habe etwas zu kaufen, möchte ich es schnell haben.

Gruss

Angostura


----------



## Staabi (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Auftragsbestätigungen werden mit dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart Mitte der Woche versendet. Hintergrund sind letzte Testläufe in unserem System, um Fehler wie der besagte mit der Thomson-Stütze noch rechtzeitig festzustellen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

Ui, will auch schon früher mein Bike    

..hab ja schon am 23.11. bestellt


----------



## Wuudi (19. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutchens!
> 
> Was wisst ihr ueber die SUN SOS P1 Laufreader am ES5,6 und 7/ Sind die sehr schwer und gut?



Hier findest du die Sun-Felgen: http://www.sun-ringle.com/2006/mtbrims.jpg


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. Dezember 2005)

Also ich war heute im Canyon Shop und man kann die Bikes jetzt alle testfahren und ebenso bestellen. Zur Zeit können allerdings nur die Prototypen (Rahmengröße M) probe gefahren werden, da die anderen Größen erst Ende Dezember oder Anfang Januar kommen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briefträger (19. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Verkaufsstart ist immer noch nicht erfolgt, die Bikes liegen in weiter Ferne und trotzdem möchte ich bereits mit dem Rumbasteln anfangen
> 
> Ist hier ein XC-Besteller, der vorne eine 203er Scheibe möchte ?
> Ich möchte nämlich bei meinem ES von einer 203er auf eine 180er Scheibe wechseln. Soll ja problemlos gehen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon mir die einfach so austauscht, wenn aber jemand meine 203er Scheibe haben möchte und ich dafür seine 180er kriege wär das Tauschgeschäft perfekt.
> ...



hab mir heut ein xc7 bestellt, hätte gefallen an dem tauschgeschäft

mal mir doch einfach 

[email protected]

lg 

chris


----------



## TBlade (19. Dezember 2005)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute im Canyon Shop und man kann die Bikes jetzt alle testfahren und ebenso bestellen. Zur Zeit können allerdings nur die Prototypen (Rahmengröße M) probe gefahren werden, da die anderen Größen erst Ende Dezember oder Anfang Januar kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Hi, war heute auch bei Canyon mal gucken. Habt ihr dort auch das XC7 gesehen? Der Rahmen war nicht schwarz, sondern heller, ich nenne es mal vorsichtig champagner-farbig. Sah auch sehr elegant aus. Schade nur, dass ein Verkäufer direkt darauf hingewiesen hat, dass die XC7 auch nur in schwarz ausgeliefert werden. Scheint sich also um eine Art Prototyp zu handeln. Na ja, kann auch verstehen, dass man von Seiten Canyons nur zu einer Farbe bei den anodisierten Rahmen tendiert. Man stelle sich nur mal den logistischen Aufwand vor, wenn jeder ne andere Farbe haben möchte. Was mir auch etwas seltsam erscheint, ist das Phänomen, dass im Laden ca. 6-8 Mitarbeiter nur am Telefon hingen. Vermute mal, dass die die Bestellhotline betreuen. Wenn man jetzt mal überlegt, dass noch kein offizieller Verkaufsstart erfolgt und auch die Zubehörsparte bei canyon recht dünn besäht ist, dann frage ich mich, was die den ganzen Tag zu tun haben - im Hinblick auf die Lieferzeiten hoffentlich nicht nur Vorbestellungen entgegen nehmen


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

TBlade schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir auch etwas seltsam erscheint, ist das Phänomen, dass im Laden ca. 6-8 Mitarbeiter nur am Telefon hingen. Vermute mal, dass die die Bestellhotline betreuen. Wenn man jetzt mal überlegt, dass noch kein offizieller Verkaufsstart erfolgt und auch die Zubehörsparte bei canyon recht dünn besäht ist, dann frage ich mich, was die den ganzen Tag zu tun haben



Das "Phänomen" ist die Bestellhotline  . Und da rufen nicht nur ein paar Leutchen aus diesem Forum an


----------



## rumblefish (20. Dezember 2005)

Angostura schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man sich Sorgen machen und nachhaken ??
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich mich entschieden habe etwas zu kaufen, möchte ich es schnell haben.



 bleiben und tief durchatmen. Canyon ist nicht grade bekannt für Eilbestellungen. Aber da Du ja dieses Forum kennst bist Du darüber natürlich bestens informiert   .
Falls es Dich beruhigt waren die Hardtails letztes Jahr die ersten Modelle die ausgeliefert wurden. 

Wie kann man eigentlich eine Auftragsbestätigung erwarten    wenn hier bereits mindestens 370 x gepostet wurde, dass die Bestellungen erst beim Verkaufsstart in das System eingegeben werden können.


----------



## drei_c (20. Dezember 2005)

> HalliHallo  	Hi leutchens! Was wisst ihr ueber die SUN SOS P1 Laufreader am ES5,6 und 7/ Sind die sehr schwer und gut?



am Rande: auch andere dt. Top-Hersteller setzen auf Sun-Rims (schon bevor Canyon dies tat). Schau z.B. mal die Promo-Line Bikes von Fusion an (Homepage zu finden dürfte nicht zu schwer sein...   ). Die SUN SOS wird von denen z.B. auch am Enduro/All-Mountain Freak verbaut. Sonderlich leicht sind die Dinger zwar nicht - aber wohl eine deutliche Verbesserung ggü. den 2005er Canyon-ES.

Gruss drei_c

P.S. bin schon mal gespannt auf das grosse Vergleichswiegen, wenn die ersten 2006er Canyons ausgeliefert sind - so heiss wie hier über die Gewichte der neuen Modelle diskutiert wird... (vergesst das Sattelgewicht nicht...   )


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Dezember 2005)

wieso das sattelgewicht?
ich dachte das pedalgewicht!!!


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Die SUN SOS wird von denen z.B. auch am Enduro/All-Mountain Freak verbaut. Sonderlich leicht sind die Dinger zwar nicht



Nunja, eben eine "richtige" Enduro-Felge und mit 520g nur 20g schwerer als die DT-Swiss Enduro-Felge. Im Gegensatz zum Mavic Enduro-Leichtgewicht kann man aber auf diese Felge auch breitere Reifen als 2,35 aufziehen


----------



## drei_c (20. Dezember 2005)

2005 waren die ES (bis auf das ES9 mit dem SLR Gel) alle mit dem Selle C2 ausgestattet. 2006 bekommt das ES8 einen Selle SLK, der leichter als der C2 und wohl auch leichter als der SLR Gel sein müsste... aber gut lassen wir das...

Stimmt Pedale...   

Gruss drei_c

P.S: Griesschnitte, wenn Du so oft zum biken kommst wie Du postest, dann bin ich dafür, dass Du Dein 2006er Canyon als erster erhalten sollst...


----------



## drei_c (20. Dezember 2005)

> Im Gegensatz zum Mavic Enduro-Leichtgewicht kann man aber auf diese Felge auch breitere Reifen als 2,35 aufziehen


Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die dann auch durch den Hinterbau passen... das Problem hat Fusion u.a. mit dem Freak z.B. auch...


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Griesschnitte, wenn Du so oft zum biken kommst wie Du postest, dann bin ich dafür, dass Du Dein 2006er Canyon als erster erhalten sollst...



Heh, ich poste auch viel ...will auch das erst ES erhalten. Griesschnitte kriegt das erste ES-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die dann auch durch den Hinterbau passen... das Problem hat Fusion u.a. mit dem Freak z.B. auch...



Guckst du neuen Katalog Seite 4 steht da: "Oder das Hohlbau-Schwingengehäuse für die Enduro Modelle, das für beste Steifigkeitswerte bei geringem Gewicht und extremem Reifendurchlauf (bis zu 2.5) sorgt."

Und auf Seite 26 ist das Hohlbau-Schwingengehäuse beim ES/ES-X nochmal abgebildet.


----------



## drei_c (20. Dezember 2005)

Danke f.d. Hinweis mit Reifenfreiheit. Hatte noch keine Zeit den Vorspann im Katalog so genau zu lesen...



> Heh, ich poste auch viel ...will auch das erst ES erhalten.


- Hey Bedingung war viel zu biken... nicht viel zu posten ! In der ES-Warteschlange steh ich auch...

Grins drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> - Hey Bedingung war viel zu biken... nicht viel zu posten ! In der ES-Warteschlange steh ich auch...
> 
> Grins drei_c



Ok, dann:

Ich bike auch so viel wie ich poste ... Ehrenwort


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Dezember 2005)

war früher kaum vom rad runterzubekommen (egal ob rennrad, mtb oder bmx). leider wurde mein mtb geklaut, hatte studienbedingt nie geld, mir ein neues zu leisten. jetzt ist es wieder so weit und ich kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## aemkei77 (20. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du neuen Katalog Seite 4 steht da: "Oder das Hohlbau-Schwingengehäuse für die Enduro Modelle, das für beste Steifigkeitswerte bei geringem Gewicht und extremem Reifendurchlauf (bis zu 2.5) sorgt."



Dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob der Reifen nicht ans Sitzrohr kommt, oder bei kleinen Größen durch die Sitzstrebengabel passt (Big Mountain 2005, keine Ahnung wie es beim ES ist)


----------



## walvis (20. Dezember 2005)

hi, habe mein es schon vor erscheinen der spec liste vorbestellt - muesste es ja dann recht schnell erhalten. kann griesschnitte aber verstehen - bin anfang/mitte der 90er recht viel mtb gefahren habe es dann wegen uni/job aus den augen verloren und nun das interesse wiederentdeckt - kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## Wuudi (20. Dezember 2005)

@walvis:

Am wievielten denn, und welches Modell ?


----------



## drei_c (20. Dezember 2005)

> Dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob der Reifen nicht ans Sitzrohr kommt, oder bei kleinen Größen durch die Sitzstrebengabel passt (Big Mountain 2005, keine Ahnung wie es beim ES ist)



Ich nehm mal an, dass die Hinterbauten (Sitzstrebenlängen) bei allen ES-Rahmengrößen identisch sind (k.A. bei Geometriedaten), so dass es wenn dann kein Problem (nur) bei kleinen Rahmen sein dürfte. Allerdings geh ich davon aus, dass es den Canyon-Entwicklern nicht verborgen geblieben sein dürfte, dass es nicht allein für mehr Reifenfreiheit sorgt, das Hinterbauyoke am Tretlager breiter auszuführen und den Durchlauf an den Sitzstreben unverändert (klein) zu lassen.   

Dass der HR-Reifen am Sitzrohr streifen kann, war doch wohl nur bei recht hohen Drops (u. b. BigMountain) der Fall  - lt. Lutz wohl eine Frage der Elastizität des Rahmens (sprich das Ding verformt sich a bisserl). Da stellt sich doch die Frage ob Drops aus über 1,5m Höhe (möglichst noch mit Fahrern v. 0,1t) noch dem (noch lebensbejahenden) Einsatzbereich des ES / ES-X entsprechen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

zu dem Thema Auftragsbestätigungen.

Ich habe ja gestern mein XC8 vorort bestellt und habe sofort eine Auftragsbestätigung von dem netten Mitarbeiter bekommen.

Ich hasse warten    *gg*

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10zuviel (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
habe vorhin mein RC8 telefonisch bestellt und nehme nun auch Platz im Wartezimmer. Denke, bin da in guter Gesellschaft...
Auftragsbestätigung soll es angeblich Ende der Woche geben, spätestens aber zwischen den Feiertagen. Freu mich schon...  
Also, auf das die Zeit im Wartezimmer recht kurzweilig ist...

Gruß, 10zuviel


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. Dezember 2005)

Ja, wir müssen uns die Zeit sinnvoll hier im Wartezimmer gestalten


----------



## star-fish (20. Dezember 2005)

@10zuviel 
Was steht denn auf der Auftragbestätigung für ein Liefertermin? Ich warte noch auf meine Bestätigung für mein XC9.


----------



## Canyondale (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi @ all!
Bin neu hier und will mich gleich mal einklinken,hab meins und das meiner Frau
am 6.11.05 direkt im Laden bestellt(XC7 für den Chef und WXC7 für meine Holde   ,hab bis jetzt aber noch keine AB  
Naja,mal sehen,vielleicht kommt diese Woche noch was.......


----------



## Wakko (21. Dezember 2005)

Wie ist das eigentlich, bekommt kurz vor der Auslieferung Bescheid, wann das Ding ankommt? Kann mich nicht mehr so recht erinnern, wie das vor ein paar Jahren mit meinem RR war...


----------



## 10zuviel (21. Dezember 2005)

@star-fish

Keine Ahnung was in meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht, hab sie ja auch noch nicht...  
Der nette Mann am Telefon sagte, daß die Dinger mit freischalten der Webseite rausgehen. Und das wäre vorraussichtlich Ende dieser Woche, spätestens aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr!
Und dann wollen wir mal sehen, wie lange wir uns hier aufhalten werden...
Werde die Wartezeit sinnvoll mit meinem alten Hobel nutzen, damit ich mir im Frühjahr einen anderen Namen zulegen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rutschi (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 
Nun habe ich es doch getan - ich habe mir mein ES7 vorbestellt!   
Es sollte nun innerhalb einer Woche eine Auftragsbestätigung kommen. Mal abwarten.......


----------



## Wuudi (21. Dezember 2005)

Willkommen im ES7-Club   


...ich glaube wir werden heuer die grösste Fraktion im ES-Lager


----------



## corallus (21. Dezember 2005)

Habe mir auch mein 1. Canyon vorbestellt, ein ES7. Ich denke das weiss ich gut einzusetzen hier im Gotthardmassiv der Schweizer Alpen. Ich hoffe es kommt, bevor der Schnee geht ;-)


----------



## star-fish (21. Dezember 2005)

@10zuviel
Sorry, meinte eigentlich sebot.rlp, er hat ja eine Auftragsbestätigung direkt mitbekommen.

@sebot.rlp
Was steht denn bei dir drauf?


----------



## aemkei77 (21. Dezember 2005)

> Ich nehm mal an, dass die Hinterbauten (Sitzstrebenlängen) bei allen ES-Rahmengrößen identisch sind (k.A. bei Geometriedaten), so dass es wenn dann kein Problem (nur) bei kleinen Rahmen sein dürfte



sitzstrebenlänge ist zumindest bei den bm s und m nicht identisch (da das Wippengelenk sonst über dem Oberrohr sein müsste   )

ob das beim ES auch so ist -   



> Dass der HR-Reifen am Sitzrohr streifen kann, war doch wohl nur bei recht hohen Drops (u. b. BigMountain) der Fall - lt. Lutz wohl eine Frage der Elastizität des Rahmens (sprich das Ding verformt sich a bisserl). Da stellt sich doch die Frage ob Drops aus über 1,5m Höhe (möglichst noch mit Fahrern v. 0,1t) noch dem (noch lebensbejahenden) Einsatzbereich des ES / ES-X entsprechen.



beim BM geb ich dir recht, bei den drops liegst du falsch - dort ist es mir noch nie passiert, sondern als ich mit ca.60 sachen auf der CAIDOM Strecke in ne Kompression rein bin 

da die kettenstrebe 5 mm kürzer als beim BM ist, _könnte_ das durchaus auch beim ES passieren, wenn man fette reifen fährt


----------



## drei_c (21. Dezember 2005)

@ MK


> beim BM geb ich dir recht, bei den drops liegst du falsch - dort ist es mir noch nie passiert, sondern als ich mit ca.60 sachen auf der CAIDOM Strecke in ne Kompression rein bin



Uups.. in so ner Situation würde ich mir auch nicht wünschen, dass der Hinterreifen kurz blockiert... oder übers Sitzalu schrappt... // Blieb der Seilzug zum Umwerfer dabei unbeteiligt? oder wurde der auch touchiert ?

Schätze auch mal dass 5mm da schon eine Rolle spielen können (die Sitzstreben beim Torque sind aber nochmal 8mm kürzer) - Sitzrohrwinkel bei BM und ES-X ist eh identisch, beim ES kommt es auf das halbe Grad kaum an. Hängt allerdings auch von der Wippe (deren Länge) ab, bzw. genauer von der (Hinter-) Raderhebungskurve. Ich denke, durch die kürzere Wippe beim ES kommst Du schneller an Max.Federwegsanschlag, so dass der Reifen eher kaum zum Sitzrohr reichen dürfte - ob das aber auch f.d. verlängerte Wippe am ES-X gilt ???

@ ALL
- jaja, die 7er-Fraktion. Schätze mal, dass sowohl beim ES/ES-X, als auch beim XC die meisten Bikes in der 7er Version Koblenz verlassen dürften. Woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## aemkei77 (21. Dezember 2005)

ENTWARNUNG:

bevor ich jetzt noch ein "der reifen streift am Sitzrohr" - Geschrei auslöse:

Es* kann* passieren (mir ist es *1x *passiert, und ich habe fette reifen und den dämpfer in der untersten position montiert), aber es ist sicher *nicht* alltag

ausserdem: da das ganze erst passiert, wenn sowohl der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist als auch der Rahmen voll durchflext, ist da so wenig kraft übrig,  dass man keine angst haben muss, dass was passieren könnte - ich hab halt was gehört und hatte streifen am Sitzrohr, aber abgebremst hat es mich nicht wirklich


----------



## drei_c (21. Dezember 2005)

> Entwarnung:



- Volle Zustimmung !


----------



## Leukipp (21. Dezember 2005)

Auch ich habe nach langem Überlegen den Schritt gewagt und soeben ein ESX 8 für mich und ein ES 8 für meine Freundin bestellt.


----------



## beli (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
werd' mich auch ins Wartezimmer setzen. Habe für die Chefin am 9.12.ein WXC 7 bestellt. Da canyonerprobt -  habe ein ES 6 2005 - rechne ich mit langen Lieferzeiten. Beim  ES 6, bestellt 17.12.04, wars Mitte Mai soweit .
Vielleicht schafft's Canyon heuer ein bissl früher.   

Gruß
Be Li


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rerun (22. Dezember 2005)

*hinsetz*
Heute war ich in Koblenz bei Canyon. Ich war ja, oder bin es eigentlich noch immer, zwischen dem RC und XC hin und hergerissen. Nach einer Probefahrt auf den "M" Modellen habe ich mich nun spontan für ein XC9 entschieden. Ich denke viel falsch machen kann man mit dem Rad im Grunde nicht einen Flatbar  mit Hörnchen kann ich ja immer noch montieren. Einzig die Avid Bremshebel haben mir nicht so gefallen wie die Magura. Die Avid Carbonhebel machen auf mich einen etwas "zarten" Eindruck, da haben die Martahebel schon etwas massiver gewirkt. Von den Hardtails hätte ich ja am liebsten auch gleich eines mitgenommen. So muss für mich halt noch immer irgendwie ein Mountainbike aussehen...   

Hier auch noch ein paar kleine Eindrücke aus dem Shop. Das XC9 ist noch ein Vorserienmodell mit Fox Dämpfer und XC8 Rahmen etc.


----------



## HalliHallo (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Wenn jemand nochmal zum Canyonshop faehrt, und Fotos machen darf, koennte derjenige bitte auch Fotos ins Forum stellen, z.B. von den ES Modellen, besonders vom *ES 5*  , da ich wirklich gerne wissen moechte wie die farbe aussieht und auch der rest  , also wenn das machbar ist, waere naemlich ganz ganz nett!!!   

Denn es ist mir wirklich nicht moeglich nach Koblenz zu kommen, da ich hier in Michigan festsitzt !   

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Gruesse, Andre


----------



## mr.ill (22. Dezember 2005)

super fotos!!

leider fällt einem das warten so noch schwerer  

besonders gefällt mir die bremsmomentabstützung der hinteren bremse!!
zieht sich schön weit die sitzstrebe hoch  

hab schon bilder gesehen wo das nicht so war und bei mehreren rahmen genau dort eine bruchstelle entstand.


----------



## Wakko (22. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand nochmal zum Canyonshop faehrt, und Fotos machen darf, koennte derjenige bitte auch Fotos ins Forum stellen, z.B. von den ES Modellen, besonders vom *ES 5*



Und geht vielleicht auch ein BIldchen vom WXC8???? Das waer supertoll!!!!!!!
Schwarz anodisiert sieht ja sehr matt aus


----------



## Wuudi (22. Dezember 2005)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarz anodisiert sieht ja sehr matt aus



Zum Glück !

Wolltest du etwa so ein glitschig glänzendes Bike ? Nein Danke


----------



## Rerun (22. Dezember 2005)

@Wakko

da hast Du aber Glück, habe zufällig eines gemacht...


----------



## Wuudi (22. Dezember 2005)

@Rerun

Super Danke! Da freut sich aber meine Freundin 

Du hast aber sicher noch andere Fotos gemacht, oder ? Wenn ja dann bitte ALLE hochladen, da freuen sich sicher viele


----------



## drei_c (22. Dezember 2005)

@ Rerun: klasse Pics - macht die Warterei nur noch unerträglicher...   
(falls vorh. vielleicht noch eins von nem ES ?)

Wie war Dein Eindruck bei der Probefahrt bez. Zugverlegeung. Bei den 2005er (ich mein v.a. bei den ES) war ja das Problem, dass man sich gerne mal das linke Bein an den Zügen aufgescheuert hat... Die Zugverlegung auf den Pics sieht leicht nach unten versetzt aus (obenliegend wäre technisch wohl am besten - wollte Canyon aber wohl optisch nicht...) - hattest Du (trotz vermutl. langer Hose) den Eindruck, dass die Züge in den Arbeitsbereich Deiner Antriebsvorrichtung geraten können ?

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Wern (22. Dezember 2005)

Jawohl
Bitte noch mehr Fotos posten. Würd gern mal das ESX in schwarz sehen. 
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Homepage? 
kanns nimmer erwartengruss WErn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (22. Dezember 2005)

morgen (freitag) ist angeblich verkaufsstart.
also gibts ab morgen die seite online.

das esx ..... ach ja ..... wenn einer ein foto hat.....


----------



## Rerun (22. Dezember 2005)

Also leider habe ich sonst keine weiteren Bilder von MTB's gemacht - sorry! Meine Freundin wollte dann doch langsam das ich den Laden wieder verlasse  

Also zu der Zugverlegung habe ich mir im Vorfeld auch meine Gedanken gemacht. Wärend der Probefahrt (RC & XC) habe ich darauf leider nicht mehr geachtet. Ist mir wärend der Fahrt aber auch nicht negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## Skippy (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich setze mich dann auch mal mit in's Wartezimmer   

Habe gerade telefonisch ein Yellowstone in Grösse M bestellt. Der nette Herr am Telefon meinte ich würde wahrscheinlich Samstag schon die bestätigung im Briefkasten haben, und unter Vorbehalt hat er gesagt, dass ich vermutlich Anfang Februar mit meinem Bike rechnen kann   

Solange bin ich ja hier in bester Gesellschaft   

Gruss Frank


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2005)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> Also leider habe ich sonst keine weiteren Bilder von MTB's gemacht - sorry! Meine Freundin wollte dann doch langsam das ich den Laden wieder verlasse
> 
> Also zu der Zugverlegung habe ich mir im Vorfeld auch meine Gedanken gemacht. Wärend der Probefahrt (RC & XC) habe ich darauf leider nicht mehr geachtet. Ist mir wärend der Fahrt aber auch nicht negativ aufgefallen.


Die Zugverlegung ist nicht das Problem, da war die mittlere Klammer für die Bremsleitung die bei den ersten Bikes extrem scharfkantig war. Ist noch in der laufenden Serie geändert worden. Nachträglich dar das Prob. mit feinem Sandpapier oder einer Nagelfeile in 5 min zu beheben.
Keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzten!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (22. Dezember 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> da war die mittlere Klammer für die Bremsleitung die bei den ersten Bikes extrem scharfkantig war.



Extrem scharfkantig ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben   . Meine Klammer ist bei der ersten Berührung einfach weggeflogen. Kleiner Kabelbinder drum und in 30 Sekunden war das Thema vom Tisch


----------



## drei_c (22. Dezember 2005)

> Die Zugverlegung ist nicht das Problem, da war die mittlere Klammer für die Bremsleitung



Danke f.d. Hinweis. (aber für mich zählt das eher noch zur Zugverlegung).
Kein Gerücht... Info stammte v.d. Schreiberlingen:
(Dauertest/Jahrestest 2005 ES7, ES8)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/canyonnervees7/es8.103109.htm

vgl. auch (v. Staabi) für d. WXC-Ladies (zugegeben: dort ne andere Sache):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2309439&postcount=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (22. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Danke f.d. Hinweis. (aber für mich zählt das eher noch zur Zugverlegung).
> Kein Gerücht... Info stammte v.d. Schreiberlingen:
> (Dauertest/Jahrestest 2005 ES7, ES8)
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/canyonnervees7/es8.103109.htm



Ach ja, der gute alte MB "Test"     

Hatten wir schon ein paar mal diskutiert. Der Medielümmel hatte z.b.auch gar nicht gemerkt, das das von Ihm über tausende KM "getestete" Bike eine 2.35er Serienbereifung hat  . Hier siehst Du das die 2.35 Breite locker reinpasst : 

Leider halten viele potentielle Kunden so einen hingekritzelten "Test" auch noch für     .


----------



## Wakko (22. Dezember 2005)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @Wakko
> 
> da hast Du aber Glück, habe zufällig eines gemacht...



Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2005)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Danke f.d. Hinweis. (aber für mich zählt das eher noch zur Zugverlegung).
> Kein Gerücht... Info stammte v.d. Schreiberlingen:
> (Dauertest/Jahrestest 2005 ES7, ES8)
> 
> ...



@dreic 
du schmeisst hier mehere Sachen durcheinander und glaubst einem halbgaren Artikel zu sehr.
Wenn der Bike Redakteur mit der scharfkantigen Bremsschlauchklammer 1000km gefahren ist hat er es nicht anders verdient . Hier im Forum wurde das auch nach der Auslieferung der Bikes kurz diskutiert. Staabi hat die Klammer dann sofort bei den weiteren Bikes austauschen lassen und alle anderen haben entweder die Kanten verrundet oder die Klammer gegen einen schwarzen Kabelbinder getauscht- Problem gelöst.
Was mit der Zugverlegung am WXC ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## drei_c (22. Dezember 2005)

Will das nicht ausufern lassen - hatte die Meinungen zu den 05er Modellen gelesen. Hatte mich auch nur f.d. diesbez. Fahreindruck (wenn man das Parkplatzcruisen vorm Canyon-Laden so nennen kann) von Rerun interessiert, der m.W. zu den wenigen zählt die auf nem 06er Modell schon Platz nehmen durften. Nicht alle wohnen in Koblenz-Reichweite oder fahrn mal eben hunderte km...


> glaubst einem halbgaren Artikel zu sehr.


- Nope, meine Meinung zu Tests kannst Du z.B. hier nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2338509&postcount=13
Für mich klang der Jahrestest in der MB auch sehr, danach, als ob mehr oder weniger "überzeugende"    Gründe gesucht wurden, das ES nicht zu gut werten zu müssen...


----------



## HalliHallo (22. Dezember 2005)

ICH WILL MEHR FOOOOOTOOOOOOOS!!!!   Vorallendingen ES Modelle!
am besten wenn einer nochmal hinfaehrt, dann Fotos von allen machen!

Gruesse andre


----------



## Wuudi (22. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WILL MEHR FOOOOOTOOOOOOOS!!!!   Vorallendingen ES Modelle!
> am besten wenn einer nochmal hinfaehrt, dann Fotos von allen machen!



*unterschreib*


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Dezember 2005)

joa. auch von den xc-modellen. 
schon mal danke an alle die dort hinfahren und an alle denken die zu hause bleiben mussten und für eben jene photos machen oder das vorhaben


----------



## beli (22. Dezember 2005)

Seh ich da hinter Wakkos WXC 8 ein WXC 7 mit Nobby Nics? Hatten die nicht
lt. Katalog Racing Ralphs oben? Auch egal. Aber kann mir bitte wer erklären, was das für eine Geschichte mit der Zugverlegung an WXC ist?  

Danke

Be Li


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2005)

beli schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich da hinter Wakkos WXC 8 ein WXC 7 mit Nobby Nics? Hatten die nicht
> lt. Katalog Racing Ralphs oben? Auch egal. Aber kann mir bitte wer erklären, was das für eine Geschichte mit der Zugverlegung an WXC ist?
> 
> Danke
> ...



Dazu gibt es einen eigennen Thread.
Musst du mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.
Aber Staabi verbürgt sich ja das das am 2006er Model gelöst ist-
.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## beli (23. Dezember 2005)

Schappi danke für den Hinweis      Beim 2. Mal Suchen hab ich's gefunden. Übrigens ein sehr interessanter Thread, der aber auch Anlass zur Hoffnung gibt, falls wieder die Änderung vergessen wurde.

Gruß
Be Li


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Beginner (23. Dezember 2005)

Mal ne´ Frage zum WXC7 2006:

Wollte meiner Frau das WXC7 eventuell kaufen. Sie fährt bisher noch nicht sehr viel Fahrrad, aber ich hoffe, Sie mit dem Virus anstecken zu können ;-).

Sind die 12,8 Kilo nicht zu schwer? 

Danke für eure Antwort.

PS: Just in diesem Moment wird die Canyon Website mit den neuen Bikes gefüttert.


----------



## Dosenbier (23. Dezember 2005)

@cc-Beginner
nette Frage ob die 12,8 kg zu schwer für Frauen sind.
Hat es nicht auch zuviel Gänge?   Vielleicht liese sich hier Gewicht einsparen.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Dezember 2005)

Ne sorry, aber was soll das heissen 12,8kg sind zu schwer ?!?

Auch mit einem 16kg Freerider kann Frau Berge bezwingen


----------



## the_geeko (23. Dezember 2005)

@Sebot.RLP:

HZ?! Du hast doch jetzt nicht im Ernst dein ganzes mühsam "verdientes" Geld in ein XC8 investiert oder?! Leg lieber mal was bei Seite, denn die Zeiten in D werden auch immer kälter und härter und ich weiß jetzt schon wer wieder vor meiner Haustür steht und nach Brot fragt.   

Früh übt sich...


----------



## 10zuviel (23. Dezember 2005)

@all

So Leute, wünsche allen "Wartenden" ein tolles Fest mit vielen großen Geschenken...  
Also ich wünsche mir, daß Canyon schnell mein neues Spielzeug vorbeibringt!

So long...


----------



## Wern (24. Dezember 2005)

SChöne Weihnachten
Hab heute meine Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen.
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 6 2006. Das is doch mal ne gute Nachricht. Wenn der Termin jetzt auch noch eingehalten wird  
Bestellt hab ich übrigens ein ESX7 in L am 28. 11.05.
mfg Wern


----------



## Wuudi (24. Dezember 2005)

Kam die per Post ?

Oje wird ein schlimmes Wochenende für mich ..bis die Italo Post das liefert....

Wenn das ES gleich schnell ausgeliefert wird wie das ESX dann darf ich mich aber schon freuen, hab's ja ca. eine Woche vor Dir bestellt


----------



## Canyondale (24. Dezember 2005)

Frohes Fest!
Gerade kam meine Auftragsbestätigung für ein XC7 in L und ein WXC7 in M,Montage in KW 13 und bestellt am 6.11.05


----------



## bertrueger (24. Dezember 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten  

Das mit dem Liefertermin vom Wern klingt ja vielversprechend...
nach dem ich gelesen habe, dass Wern die Auftragsbestätigung hat, bin ich sofort zum Briefkasten... meine war leider nicht dabei   hoffentlich hat Canyon meinen Auftrag nicht verbummelt, habe nähmlich auch schon ziemlich früh (2.12.05) mein XC7   in M vorbestellt. muss mich wohl bis mitte nächster Woche gedulden...

Wünsche allen wartenden ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!
und lasst euch reichlich beschenken!  

Gruß

Bert Rüger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angostura (24. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

da kam doch noch die Post. Ich kann sagen, die Hardtails sind wieder sehr früh dran. Mein Grand Canyon Ultimate (noch L) soll bereits in der 51 Woche 2005!!!!! montiert werden.  Haben wir nicht schon die 51. Woche, gruebel.
Schönes Fest

Angostura


----------



## Wuudi (24. Dezember 2005)

Auch Frohe Weihnachten von mir!

Der Postbote war gerade da und hat leider keinen Canyon-Brief abgegeben 
War ja klar, dass die Italo-Post es nicht rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten schafft...

Dann muss ich wohl Weihnachten mit Hoffnung feiern


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2005)

das mit den Lieferteminen hört sich ja spitze an!

Da scheinen dieses Jahr ja alle Komponenten  und die Rahmen rechtzeitig da zu sein.
Scheint der Wechsel einiger Zulieferer doch eine Menge gebracht zu haben.

Top Job Staabi!

Frohe Weihnachten  
Schappi

PS Diese Jugend! Wir mussten damals noch 5 Monate auf unsere Bikes warten


----------



## Rerun (24. Dezember 2005)

So, ich habe meine Bestellbestätigung gleich zweimal bekommen (doppelt hält besser   ). XC9 Größe L, VMT = KW01/2006! Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Rad zu meinem Geburtstag im März schenken  und jetzt das


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (24. Dezember 2005)

Juhu !!!

Bei mir kam die Auftragsbestätigungen gerade, Termiene fürs ES9 Gr.M KW2/2006 und das WXC8 Gr.XS KW13/2006 (beide bestellt Anfang Dez.).

Schönes Fest !!!

MMN


----------



## Knuffi (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, RR Canyon Road Master Pro bestellt und als voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW5/2006 erhalten, sollte es nächstes Jahr wirklich so schnell gehen...

Mein ES6    kam dieses Jahr mit knapp zwei Monaten Verspätung.

Ich bin wirklich überrascht, ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, den Brief lege ich gleich unter den Baum   

Schöne Weihanchten an alle !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skippy (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe heute auch meine Bestätigung in doppelter Ausführung bekommen.   
Nachdem ich mein Yellowstone in M am Donnerstag telefonisch bestellt hatte. Montaagetermin ist in KW 3/06. Nicht schlecht   

Dann mal frohes Fest, Frank


----------



## Hupert (24. Dezember 2005)

Tja, meine Bestätigung (XC9) lag heute auch im Briefkasten... Montagetermin KW 51/2005 ???? Ich dreh durch wenn das klappt.

Frohes Fest noch an alle hier...


----------



## 10zuviel (24. Dezember 2005)

Mir brachte das Christkind, äh, der Postbote auch meine Bestellbestätigung. Und das auch noch in doppelter Ausführung...  
Aber mein´Wunsch wurde wohl erhört...., VMT für mein neues RC8 ist KW01/2006!! Super, wenn das wirklich klappt, werde ich mich wohl doch noch mit dem neuen Gerät im Matsch suhlen müssen...  
Aber besser so als andersrum!!

Also, frohes Fest!!


----------



## rastl (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, frohes Fest Euch Allen!!

Hab heut die Auftragsbestätigung für zwei Canyon Road Master Pro (Gr. 58, 60) gekommen -> KW05/2006!!  
Ziemlich schnell, da muss ich ja noch gaaaanz schnell sparen!!

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob dass klappt


----------



## star-fish (24. Dezember 2005)

Mein XC9 kommt auch schon in der KW1


----------



## bertrueger (25. Dezember 2005)

Anscheinend bin ich der einzige, der noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen hat...


----------



## ustor (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Muss sagen das Wartezimmer 06 klingt sehr erfreulich bist jetzt
habe meine auftrags bestätigung noch nicht (weil der Brief woanders hingeschickt wird) hab aber am
17.12.05 bestellt und werd wohl auch weiter vorne mit dabei
sein.

Hätte eigentlich mit März gerechnet und muss schaun ob ich das Geld jetzt
rechtzeitig zusammen bekomme 

Gruß UsToR


----------



## dacrazy1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Frage: Hat jemand schon ein ESX oder ein Torque bestellt und ein VMT erhalten resp. eine Montagewoche ? Thx's. 

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Dezember 2005)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
am 24. kam mein weihnachtsgeschenk per post
montagetermin kw6   
hab am 19.12.05 ein esx7 grösse XL!!!! bestellt


----------



## Wuudi (26. Dezember 2005)

Hui dann bin ich gespannt wenn mein ES7 kommt.... ich habs ja schon am 23.11 bestellt ..aber noch ist kein Brief eingetrudelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (26. Dezember 2005)

so ich setze mich mal dazu. hab mir grad ein esx 6 bestellt *froi*


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

kann man die Fox FRLT 100mm eigentlich auch noch absenken?


----------



## Quellekatalog (26. Dezember 2005)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> kann man die Fox FRLT 100mm eigentlich auch noch absenken?




nein, kann man nicht


----------



## Reispfanne (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wollte meinen Einstand im Forum in diesem glorreichen thread feiern und den Reigen schier unglaublicher Montagetermine fortsetzen: Am Abend des 23.12. ein XC6 (L) bestellt,am 24.12. pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfrühstück Post gekriegt: VMT:

KW 1/2006

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr schon ein XC6 haben wollte,die Manitou-Macken und 5 Monate Wartezeit mich dann jedoch abgehalten haben,war die Freude darüber entsprechend groß   Jetzt muss ich nur noch legal bis dahin das Geld zusammenkriegen,hatte mich ja eigentlich auf April oder so eingestellt


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Dezember 2005)

ich mich auch. bin aber jetzt doch positiv überrascht über die geschwindigkeit die canyon dieses jahr an den tag legt


----------



## Wuudi (27. Dezember 2005)

Also jetzt haben wir Hardtails, XC, WXC, ESX aber noch kein ES mit VMT 

Hat kein ES-Bestelller eine Bestätigung erhalten ?

Ich hoffe, dass mir heute die "lieeebe" italo Post was bringt....


----------



## xysiu33 (27. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> am 24. kam mein weihnachtsgeschenk per post
> montagetermin kw6
> hab am 19.12.05 ein esx7 grösse XL!!!! bestellt



Glückwunsch ! 

Das ES-X 7 wäre dieses Jahr meins, wenn ich letztes Jahr nicht zugeschlagen hätte......

Die Liefertermine - zumindest theoretisch - sind dieses Jahr ein Hammer.   

Es scheint sich einiges getan zu haben bei Canyon.......es sei denn, daß die Meeresströmung sich nicht so entwickelt wie geplant....  

Viel Spaß mit dem Mega-Teil.


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Dezember 2005)

im moment halte ich das rad noch nicht in meinen händen.
aber wenns wirklich kw6 oder kw7 kommt.
dann gibts nen "fetten respekt" für canyon.
dann bin ich auch wieder gewillt, canyon ohne einschränkung an meine freunde weiterzuempfehlen.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (27. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt haben wir Hardtails, XC, WXC, ESX aber noch kein ES mit VMT
> 
> Hat kein ES-Bestelller eine Bestätigung erhalten ?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass mir heute die "lieeebe" italo Post was bringt....




Doch!!!  Ich @Wuudi,  ES9 Gr.M  KW2/2006.   

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Dezember 2005)

Klingt sehrt gut !   

Sogar meine Grösse   ...hoffe, dass das ES7 gleich schnell ausgeliefert wird, nicht dass die Sun-Felgen erst später kommen oder so...


----------



## xysiu33 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

wenn ich mir eure Liefertermine anschaue und es mit den Auslieferungen der 2005-Modelle vergleiche, dann sollten alle 2005-Käufer einen dicken Gutschein für Ihre Geduldsprobe von Canyon erhalten - zumindest die Inspektion könnte kostenlos sein......   

Dann werden alle neuen Käufer ein anderes Problem haben: im tiefsten Winter werden die schönen Stücke im Keller ( oder im Wohnzimmer ) stehen und man wird sie nicht sofort richtig ausprobieren können.....    egal: besser so als bis Mai ( wie ich und viele andere ) warten.....

Frohes Neues an alle.


----------



## Briefträger (27. Dezember 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> wenn ich mir eure Liefertermine anschaue und es mit den Auslieferungen der 2005-Modelle vergleiche, dann sollten alle 2005-Käufer einen dicken Gutschein für Ihre Geduldsprobe von Canyon erhalten - zumindest die Inspektion könnte kostenlos sein......
> 
> ...



@ xysiu33 die schenker sind scho gestorben  aus fehlern lernt man, deswegen ist einer nicht genug, gilt auch für canyon

hab heut die bestätigung erhalten und war ganz verwundert über den

vmt: KW 01/06 für XC7

falls es zu lieferverzug kommen sollte, wäre es mir auch egal, da ich mir das rad sowieso erst für märz eingeplant hab. aber besser das "schöne Stück im Wohnzimmer" stellen und es haben wenn man es braucht 

grüße aus graz

I.


----------



## mr.ill (27. Dezember 2005)

Hab heute auch einen Brief im postkasten gefunden.

NERVE XC9 Größe L Montagetermin KW1 2006!

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nichts verschrien   

Ist das erste mal das ich bei CANYON einkaufe und wenn das echt so toll klappt vermutlich nicht das letzte mal.
No a Radl mehr geht immer noch


----------



## HalliHallo (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi leute!
Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen,dass bei den 2005er Fox Talas Modellen, man stehen bleiben musste um die Gabel rauszuziehen, oder bei der Fahrt das Rad kurz hochziehen muss, weiss jemand, ob es bei den 2006er Modellen jetzt besser/anders ist?

MfG.:Andre


----------



## xysiu33 (28. Dezember 2005)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> @ xysiu33 die schenker sind scho gestorben  aus fehlern lernt man, deswegen ist einer nicht genug, gilt auch für canyon
> 
> hab heut die bestätigung erhalten und war ganz verwundert über den
> 
> ...



Tja, einer hat es bei Canyon ausgerechnet: je früher die Bikes ausgeliefert sind desto früher ist das Geld in der Kasse. Dazu noch der Image-Zugewinn und jede Menge zufriedener Kunden. Warum nicht gleich so....

HalliHallo: ich glaube nicht, dass die neue Talas anders oder besser zu bedienen ist als das 2005-Modell. Diese Frage kann aber zur Zeit nur einer Canyon-Tester beantworten - rufe mal bei Canyon an und frage nach.....falls du bei der Zentrale durchkommst........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenH (28. Dezember 2005)

Soooo, dann reihe ich mich auch mal wieder ein ins Wartezimmer ´06.

Hab grad ein XC 6 bestellt, Größe M. 

Es macht ja den Anschein, daß es doch "etwas"  schneller geht als dieses Jahr!
Da hatte ich Mai bestellt (VMT Ende Juli, mit Verzögerung wäre das Bike wohl im Sept gekommen, da hatte ich dan storniert und mich schon auf Wintersport eingestellt  ).

Bin ja mal gespannt, das hört sich ja sehr gut an für 2006!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## rumblefish (28. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute!
> Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen,dass bei den 2005er Fox Talas Modellen, man stehen bleiben musste um die Gabel rauszuziehen, oder bei der Fahrt das Rad kurz hochziehen muss, weiss jemand, ob es bei den 2006er Modellen jetzt besser/anders ist?
> 
> MfG.:Andre



Natürlich musst Du das Vorderrad entlasten um die Gabel ausfahren zu können. Wie soll das sonst funktionieren ?


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

Wie jemand (ich glaube Flo war's) bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hat:

Welcher Druck soll um Himmels Willen in der Gabel herrschen, der die Kraft hat die Gabel bei Belastung rauszudrücken ? Natürlich wird man die Gabel kurz entlasten müssen. Das wird auch in Zukunft so sein und ist auch bei meiner Marzocchi mit ETA so...


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

...und hat mir 2 Briefe aus Koblenz mitgebracht.

Mein ES7-M wird in KW2/2006 montiert. Hilfe  das ist ja viel zu früh...hier liegt ja noch überall Schnee im Januar, aber vielleicht verschiebt sich das eh noch ein bisschen, dann passts wieder  

Dafür wird das WXC8-XS meiner Freundin erst in KW13/2006 montiert.
Das wäre dann Ende März. Hmm da würde ich als netter Partner ihr sogar ein paar Wochen abgeben, dass sie es 3 Wochen früher kriegt wenn ich's 3 Wochen später krieg  Wird aber wohl nicht gehen


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (28. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hat mir 2 Briefe aus Koblenz mitgebracht.
> 
> Mein ES7-M wird in KW2/2006 montiert. Hilfe  das ist ja viel zu früh...hier liegt ja noch überall Schnee im Januar, aber vielleicht verschiebt sich das eh noch ein bisschen, dann passts wieder
> 
> ...



Hi @Wuudi,

Mein ES wird ja in KW02/2206 montiert  und das WXC8 Gr.XS meiner Freundin soll ebenfalls in der KW13/2006 montiert werden. Habe schon gedacht sie flippt aus, als ich hier von dem Zeitunterschied erzählte. 
Und zur Antwort habe ich von ihr nur bekommen: Viel Spaß beim anschauen und freue Dich auf April, wenn der Schnee getaut ist und meins ist dann auch da .

Aber Respekt  an Canyon, hätte mit einer längeren Lieferzeite gerechnet, nicht so lang wie 2005 aber KW02 das ist der Hammer.

MMN


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

Nunja, hier in Südtirol kann man bereits im März tolle trockene Touren fahren 

Aber ich denke sie wird's schon überstehen - umgekehrt wärs schlimmer  


Wobei 02/2006 wirklich seeehr früh ist. Eigentlich zu früh, denn ich möchte das gute neue Stück nicht gleich durch den wildesten Schneedreck treiben. Dann wird's eben im Zimmer angebetet 
Und lieber hab ich's zu früh als dass es dann später kommt und dann noch Komplikationen und, und.... nene dann doch lieber zu früh


----------



## bertrueger (28. Dezember 2005)

nach dem ich heute wieder kein brief von canyon bei mir im briefkasten gefunden habe, fürchte ich, dass bei meiner bestellung was schief gelaufen ist... und bei canyon ist wegen der inventur niemand zu erreichen


----------



## Tergy (28. Dezember 2005)

betrueger zumindest bist du nicht allein, denn mir geht es wie dir!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

Also mal nicht gleich durchdrehen.

Meine Bestätigung wurde am 23. bearbeitet. Ich hatte am 23.11 bereits bestellt. Am 24. wurde soviel ich weiss nicht gearbeitet und wahrscheinlich haben sie es am 23.12 nicht geschafft alle Bestellungen einzugeben bzw. zu versenden.

Nicht gleich Panik kriegen - es wird eine ganz simple Lösung geben


----------



## CES7 (28. Dezember 2005)

Gestern war der Brief von Canyon drin.

KW02/06  

ES7 in L.




In 2 Wochen gibts dann den großen ES7 Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> In 2 Wochen gibts dann den großen ES7 Thread.



Bin dabei  

Wobei wir heuer eigentlich keinen ES7-Thread brauchen, denn die Federelemente sind ja bis zum 6er alle gleich, deshalb würde ich einen ES-2006er Thread vorschlagen.

Der erste mit dem ES in der Hand hat die Ehre den Thread zu eröffnen. Aber nur wenn er auch Fotos parat hat..sonst gildets nicht


----------



## Abunai (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi all, 

I'am french and i can hardly speak German...Entschuldigung  
I have a few question about Canyon bikes : i'm interested for a Nerve XC7 2006.  What about the time of delivery ? If i understand your discussion, Canyon are faster this year than in 2005 ? I just don't want to get my bike in april or may if i order now..

Another thing : You all know those bikes better than i do... I'am 1m83, do you think i should take a Large size ? 

Thanks and sorry for speaking english


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

Abunai schrieb:
			
		

> i'm interested for a Nerve XC7 2006.  What about the time of delivery ? If i understand your discussion, Canyon are faster this year than in 2005 ? I just don't want to get my bike in april or may if i order now..



As you can see in this thread we are posting our assembly and delivering week(s). It seems that the XC and ES modells will start shipping in the first weeks of 2006. So if you order theese days it is very probably that you will get your bike already in january or at last february.

Regarding the size. What ist your feet length ?


----------



## Abunai (28. Dezember 2005)

Ok. By example, when XC4Lover says "KW02/06", it is the week of delivery for his ES7 ? 

My feet length...About 28cm. Strange method


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

Abunai schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. By example, when XC4Lover says "KW02/06", it is the week of delivery for his ES7 ?



Yep! KW = KalenderWoche = Calendar Week 



			
				Abunai schrieb:
			
		

> My feet length...About 28cm. Strange method



Ahhhh .... shame on me !  As you see my english is not really perfect.
I meant the inseam (leg length)


----------



## rumblefish (28. Dezember 2005)

As guideline note that inside leg lenght up to approximate 85cm you can use Frame size M, and over 85cm L size is recommended.


----------



## Abunai (28. Dezember 2005)

Don't worry for your english Wuudi  

So i have 86 cm !


----------



## rumblefish (28. Dezember 2005)

Abunai schrieb:
			
		

> Don't worry for your english Wuudi
> 
> So i have 86 cm !



Bad luck  you have the choice between M and L. If you prefer more comfortable, upright riding, take Size L. If you want to go more sportive, take M . I would prefer L. 

brdgs
Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (28. Dezember 2005)

@rumblefish:

Öhm, ist das nicht genau andersrum. Kleiner Rahmen = aufrechte "enduro" Sitzposition, Grosser Rahmen = Gestreckte "sportliche" Sitzposition ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reispfanne (28. Dezember 2005)

Naja gut,da kann man sich ja jetzt streiten was bequemer ist. In L wäre die Sattelerhöhung nicht so groß,dafür ist man dank längerem Oberrohr gestreckter unterwegs. In M wäre die Sattelerhöhung zwar größer,man sitzt aber kompakter auf dem Rad. In meinem (Schrittlänge 84 cm bei 1,84) und scheinbar auch bei unserem französischen Zuwachs ist das ne Gratwanderung,wobei das persönliche Empfinden letztlich ausschlaggebend ist. Laut Canyons PPS müsste ich alles in allem L bei bequemer Sitzposition fahren,hab aber auf M bestanden,hab vom Rennrad keine guten Erfahrungen mit langen Oberrohren!  Achja,was das "sportliche" angeht,kleiner Rahmen,kleiner Radstand,und was nen Audi S1 wendiger macht klappt offensichtlich auch bei Fahrrädern!


----------



## majortom62 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo bertrueger und all die anderen,
hab auch Ende Nov 2005 ein XC7 in L vorbestellt, schriftlich bis jetzt auch nix bwkommen, aber denke, das wird schon.
Letzte Woche Kontakt mit Canyon gehabt, kurze Zeit war auf der homepage die Farbe für das XC7 falsch, aber alles im grünen Bereich, es wird black is beautiful.......


----------



## bertrueger (29. Dezember 2005)

Na wenn ich nicht der einzige bin, der noch keine auftragsbestätigung hat, beruhigt mich das schon...


----------



## griesschnitte (30. Dezember 2005)

puh!
warte jetzt gerade mal eine woche seit auftragsbestätigung.
kann mir langsam vorstellen, was die käufer 2005 durchgemacht haben.
wenn der winter geht, der schnee schmilzt, die tage werden wärmer, die Wiesen grüner, die Bäume blühen, die Vögel zwitschern, .......,  der frühling geht und der sommer kommt näher und näher..... vielleicht klingeln noch ein paar freunde bei dir und wollen dich zum biken abholen.....
und man sitzt zu hause und wartet...und wartet....und wartet...
SCHRECKLICH!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt hör schon auf mit den Horrorgeschichten 

Die Käufer 2005 haben mein volles Mitgefühl, aber wir glauben doch immer noch fest daran, dass es uns heuer besser ergehen wird


----------



## griesschnitte (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin da ganz optimistisch!
die werden schneller kommen als wir denken.
und wems mit der lieferung zu schnell geht, der kann ja nochmal aufs spectral umbestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogir (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ich nicht so alleine auf mein Bike warten muss.
Ich musste (oder durfte ?) mir eines neues bestellen, weil mir mein altes leider geklaut wurde (ein tolles FX 4000).
Jetzt warte ich auf ein ES7 und ich hoffe, dass ich schnell einen Montagetermin genannt bekomme.

Euch allen fröhliches Warten !


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

Du hast Glück. Mein ES7 wird bereits in KW2 montiert. So viele Bestellungen werden inzwischen nicht eingegangen sein, also rechne mal mit spätestens KW3/4.


----------



## Rerun (30. Dezember 2005)

Was ist denn mit den KW52 Leuten, habt ihr schon etwas gehört? Die Rechnung müßte doch auch vorher irgendwann kommen oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Angostura (30. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

mein Grand Canyon Ultimate sollte KW 51 montiert werden. Da Canyon aber Inventur hatte, denke ich dass in der Woche nach Weihnachten, gar nichts geht. Ob eine Rechnung kommt , glaube ich nur, wenn man mit Rechnung zahlen will. Sonst wird das Bike per Nachnahme mit der Post verschickt. Eine Nachricht wäre allerdings nett, damit man das Geld zu Hause hat.

In froher Erwartung eines neuen Canyon MTBs

Angostura

P.s. Eigentlich nicht schlau Inventur am Jahresende zu machen, wenn alle neuen Teile für 2006 schon geliefert sind. 2 Monate früher und wesentlich weniger Arbeit. Oder gibt es da rechtliche Bestimmungen, wann eine Inventur zu erfolgen hat ? Von diesen Wirtschaftsdingen habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## blange (30. Dezember 2005)

Tag auch
So, als letzte gute Tat des Jahres (oder so...) habe ich mir ein XC 5 bestellt und ich hoffe, dass die Leute von CANYON auch morgen arbeiten und eine Bestätigung abschicken 

Gruss, beni


----------



## Canyondale (30. Dezember 2005)

Naabend!!!!
Habe grade einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen: Ihr XC7 in L ist fertig und steht zur Abholung bereit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
Äh,ja hatte zwar einen VMT zur 13.KW aber so ists auch in Ordnung.Verabschiede mich damit erst mal aus dem Wartezimmer,warte noch ein WXC7!


----------



## Wuudi (30. Dezember 2005)

@Canyondale

Der VMT zur 13.KW ist für das WXC ! Theoretisch müsstest du (wie ich) 2 Bestätigungen erhalten haben. 1x für die 13KW (WXC) und einmal für 52KW für das XC


----------



## Canyondale (30. Dezember 2005)

2 Bestätigungen sind richtig,waren aber *beide* KW 13,deshalb war ich doch überrascht.
Wollte heute eigentlich mal im Laden vorbei,Kumpel will ein GCC,hatten aber irgendwie keine Zeit und jetzt    
Jetzt muss ich noch eine Woche warten,haben erst am 6.1. wieder auf 
Auf der anderen Seite:ist ja eh kein Wetter,morgen ist Sylvester und danach ist an fahren eh nicht zu denken!

Trotzdem:DANKE CANYON


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Dezember 2005)

Auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung (XC8) stand ein Montagetermin KW16 drauf! Als ich das gelesen habe war ich stink sauer, weil das ja ende April ist. Allerdings hat mich Staabi letzte Woche sofort beruhigt  und heute habe ich auch noch einmal bei den Canyons angerufen und jetzt lautet es, das Bike ist in KW1-2 fertig  

Juhuuuu  

Dickes fettes Lob an Canyon. Danke schon einmal im Voraus an diese TOP Abwicklung!!!


----------



## bertrueger (31. Dezember 2005)

habe heute auch meine bestellbestätigung erhalten! VMT KW1!!! 

DANKE CANYON!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogir (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen,

habe gestern einen netten Anruf von Canyon bekommen zwecks Klärung von Kleinigkeiten.
Dabei habe ich erfahren, dass mein Bike (ES7) tatsächlich schon in der 2. KW montiert wird. Superschnell, wenn's klappt !

Ciao zusammen



			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Glück. Mein ES7 wird bereits in KW2 montiert. So viele Bestellungen werden inzwischen nicht eingegangen sein, also rechne mal mit spätestens KW3/4.


----------



## CES7 (31. Dezember 2005)

Canyon hat einfach so bei dir angerufen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin ganz hin und weg, wie schnell Canyon heuer ausliefert...
Ich musste letztes Jahr noch gut 5 Monate länger als ihr warten......................


----------



## CES7 (31. Dezember 2005)

Das lag wohl an den ganzen Fox Dämpfern die ein halbes Jahr Verspätung hatten.


----------



## HalliHallo (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute, 

Frohes Neues! Bei mir ist ja noch nicht(USA)!
Also ich habe gestern 30.12.05 endlich ein ES6  in groesse M bestellt(Ich:175cm),war mir nicht so sicher mit der groesse, aber wird schon die richtige sein!
Naja dann wart ich mal auf meinen VMT! hoffentlich ist der noch vor Mitte Juni!
Weiss jemand wie das gehaendelt wird wenn man mehr als 7 tage weg ist und das Bike kommt, da die Post ja nur 7 Tage das Bike behalten wird und dann zurueckschickt, muss man das bei Canyon angeben und dann schicken die es in der Zeit nicht ab!?

Dann frohes neues!


----------



## CES7 (1. Januar 2006)

Was willst du bei den Tittenfeinden? Wie kann man nur? Tsk, Tsk, Tsk.

M ist für deine Größe sicher richtig.

Wie du unschwer erkennen kannst sind die Dämpfer leider diesmal nur zweite Wahl damit die ungeduldigen Krakehler ihre Räder diesmal 3 Monate zu früh bekommen. Viel Spaß im Schneetreiben! *Brrrrrr* *Zitter*

Wenn man sich 7 Tage nicht beim Postamt meldet wird das Paket zurückgeschickt, dann meldet sich Canyon nochmals per Brief bei dir. Falls du es immer noch haben willst schicken sie es dir nochmals zu. Sind sehr kulant. Ich würds aber nicht unbedingt herausfordern und wenn doch erzähls bloß keinem hier.


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2006 und noch eine kurze Wartezeit bis zu den neuen Bikes


----------



## majortom62 (2. Januar 2006)

Juhuu,
ich habe keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen sondern noch letztes Jahr am 30.12. eine Nachricht auf meine Handy-Mailbox:

mein XC7 steht abholbereit fertig montiert im Laden.

yippieh.

Werd mich am Samstag auf den Weg machen, nächste Woche hier Bilder reinstellen.

Das Jahr 2006 ist gerettet....


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Januar 2006)

Bei mir dauerts noch ein paar Tage , aber so schlimm ist es ja nicht 
Wenn mein Bike da ist werde ich auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen. Nur mal eine kleine Frage. Ich wollte letztens schon paar Bilder in meine Galerie hochladen, aber ich habe nicht gefunden, wo man das machen kann.  

Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankhank (2. Januar 2006)

Also dann setzt ich mich jetzt auch ins Wartezimmer,
hab am 26.12. ein Grand Canyon Comp bestellt und heute einen VMT in der 2.KW bekommen!  
schein dieses Jahr echt bestens zu laufen


----------



## Trailsucker (2. Januar 2006)

menno ich fühl mioch benachteiligt oder vergessen. ich hab meins am 25. bestellt und noch immer keine nachricht erhalten


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Januar 2006)

Hi Canyon-Fans,

wenn man den Canyon-Katalog liest, haben die ESX-Bikes 145mm Federweg vorne mit einer RockShox Pike 454. Wenn man auf die Homepage von RockShox geht, sind nur noch 140mm Federweg möglich. Gibt es für Canyon ein Sondermodell mit mehr Federweg oder rechnet die Canyon den Federweg der Reifen mit?

Gruss


----------



## CES7 (2. Januar 2006)

Wieso sollte man die Pike der Talas vorziehen?

Das P/L-Verhältnis ist doch mit der Pike wesentlich schlechter und außerdem ist die Abstimmung einer Stahlfedergabel wesentlich komplizierter.

Alles wegen 10 mm mehr Federweg? Mal im Ernst alles was man mit dem ESX7 machen kann, kann man doch genauso mit dem ES7 tun.

Canyon Bikes sind Versenderbikes, da gibts keine persönliche Abstimmung auch wenn Optitune das suggeriert.
Deshalb würde ich mir bei einem Versandbike nur Luftfederelemente montieren lassen. Eine Shockpump kann auch der technisch
Unbegabteste bedienen, oder?


----------



## masamune (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ihr vorfreudigen Canyonisten,

Dr.Canyon hat heute meine Zeit im Wartezimmer beendet und mich in sein Sprechzimmer gebeten. 

Meine Diagnose:

Heftigster XC 9 Befall bei mir daheim.

Ich kann´s noch garnicht fassen. Letztes Jahr habe ich Nix mehr bekommen, und jetzt sitze ich hier und bin einfach nur noch happy!

Das Beste daran, mir bleibt noch eine Woche Urlaub, um mein neuestes Baby über die Trails zu jagen.

Euch Allen wünsche ich ebenso kurze Wartezeiten, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Wuudi (2. Januar 2006)

Du hast es schon ?

Her mit den Infos (Gewicht) und FOOOOOTOS !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (2. Januar 2006)

PHOTOS! alles ganz genau. und der fahreindruck und noch mehr photos^^


----------



## Rerun (2. Januar 2006)

hey, glückwunsch! na dann mal nix wie her mit ein paar bildern und ersten eindrücken...


----------



## masamune (2. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte am 09.11. bestellt, fertig war es sogar schon letzten Donnerstag, aber leider keine Info von Canyon erhalten.

Gewicht: echte 11.6 Kg bei Rahmengrösse M

Fotos..., Schande über mich. Bin gerade bei meiner Freundin, und mein Bike in meiner Wohnung. Morgen aber ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Christian_74 (3. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch an den ersten Canyon-Besitzer 2006!

Und ein sehr besonderen großen Gluckwunsch für Canyon. Wenn alles so weiter läuft, ist das größte Canyon-Problem (die Lieferzeiten) echt behoben. Ein dicken Daumen nach oben dafür.


----------



## Trailsucker (3. Januar 2006)

juhu endlich hab ich auch meine bestätigung erhalten.

vmt:  KW6/2006


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

KW6 ? Hast du ein ES-X bestellt ?


----------



## Wern (3. Januar 2006)

Q trailseeker
Die fehlenden 5mm sind Negativfederweg. Denk ich jedenfalls. Ist halt bei den Canyonangaben mit dazugerechnet.
Glückwunsch an musame.
Jetzt stehst DU unter Zeitdruck. Wir wollen Bilder!


----------



## Trailsucker (3. Januar 2006)

ja ein 6er. wieso?


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Dacht ich mir. Wollte nur schauen ob die Bestellungen bei Canyon bereits so viele sind oder ob du ein ES-X bestellt hast, welches frühestens eben im Februar ausgeliefert wird..


----------



## Canyondale (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle Wartezimmerinsassen!
Konnte meins (XC7 in L) gestern abholen,Leute,ich bin  !!!!!
Geniale Optik,einfach nur scharf.......mir fehlen die Worte!!!

Zu den Lieferzeiten:mein Kumpel hat gestern ein Grand Canyon Comp in S bestellt-VMT KW3  
Also:alles wird besser im vergleich zu letztem Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (3. Januar 2006)

Wo bleiben denn bitte die Bilder  
Macht mal hin, wir warten schon sehnsüchtig


----------



## Trailsucker (3. Januar 2006)

is ja ganz toll dass ihr sie schon habt. lasst uns aber doch ein bisschen daran teilhaben.


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

Genau Bilder her  

Ich würde ja gerne welche machen, aaber mein Bike ist noch nicht montiert


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Ich verspreche eine wahre Bilderflut, sobald mein ES hier angekommen ist. 

Nur wird das einige Tage länger dauern als bei den ES'lern aus Deutschland. Italo Post lässt grüssen....


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

Ich auch!!

Nur mal eine blöde Frage. Bin noch relativ neu hier in diesem Forum und würde gerne mal wissen wo und wie man Fotoalben in sein Profil laden kann  

Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/

Und dann einfach deinen Album Admin anklicken.


P.S. an alle bereits 2006-Canyon-Besitzer:

Habt ihr alle per Nachname bestellt oder wer hat von euch eine Rechnung im Voraus erhalten? Kam die rechtzeitig ? Denn eine Überweisung von hier nach De dauert auch gleich ne Woche...nicht dass die Rechnung erst kommt wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist ..ahh


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank  

Also ich wohne ja hier direkt in der Nähe von dem Canyon Shop. War da heute mal aus Langeweile drin *gg*
Da ist immer die Hölle los und das Torque steht noch nicht im Shop


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2006)

Juhuuuuuuuuuu. Habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen und mein Bike ist soeben in der Montage  

Kann es heute, oder spätestens morgen abholen fahren 

Also morgen gibts Bilder


----------



## Didi123 (3. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen, bin neu hier und wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden. 

@Wuudi:

Hab' kÃ¼rzlich fÃ¼r meine Freundin ein XC5 bestellt - Bezahlung per Rechnung - und man sagte mir, die Rechnung wÃ¼rde am Tag der Montage verschickt werden.
Steht glaub' ich auch auf der Canyon HP. Genau, hier: http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=4&q=19


> Frage
> 
> Welche ZahlungsmÃ¶glichkeiten gibt es?
> 
> ...



Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyondale (3. Januar 2006)

Ein paar schnelle Bilder sind in der Galerie,leider etwas unscharf,werde ich noch nachbessern!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Ahhhh. Nein, das darf nicht sein 

Da muss ich Canyon sagen die sollen das früher versenden. Sonst wird das Bike am Tag X gebaut und am Tag X+5/6 Tage kommt die Rechnung und am Tage X+5+6 ist das Geld bei Canyon und am Tage X+5+6+7 ist das Bike erst bei mir.

Neiiiiiiiiiiiin das darf nicht sein


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

@Canyondale:

Öhm, sind die Sun DS2-XC Label nur Sticker ? Kannst du die entfernen oder ist das ein Aufdruck auf der Felge ? Sieht IMHO sch*** aus ..und auf dem Canyon Bild sieht die Felge auch total anders aus...


----------



## Canyondale (3. Januar 2006)

Sind nur Sticker,popel sie gerade ab  

Vielleicht sehen sie wegen der fetten Sticker so aus


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Keine Chance, die Rechnung wird erst erstellt wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist 

..dann weiss ich jetzt schon, dass ich mich aufregen werde über die langsame Post in Italy  
...und erwartet bitte nicht von mir die ersten ES-Bilder hier im Forum...da werden einige das Bike 1,2 Wochen früher haben


----------



## punkrockhamburg (3. Januar 2006)

@Canyondale:

Sehr schickes Rad!  
Werd' gerade ein bißchen neidisch ...

Frohes neues - Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Keine Chance, die Rechnung wird erst erstellt wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist
> 
> ..dann weiss ich jetzt schon, dass ich mich aufregen werde über die langsame Post in Italy
> ...und erwartet bitte nicht von mir die ersten ES-Bilder hier im Forum...da werden einige das Bike 1,2 Wochen früher haben



Wuudi,

warum zahlst du nicht mit Kreditkarte? Bei Lieferungen ins Ausland ist das möglich, dann hast du keine Verzögerung.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2006)

Weil mein Monatslimit bei 1.600â¬ liegt. Und das Bike kostet leider mehr.

Ich habe bereits mein Kreditkartenunternehmen kontaktiert, aber ich befÃ¼rchte, dass eine Anhebung des Limits nur Ã¼ber ein ausgefÃ¼lltes Formular bei der Bank mÃ¶glich sein wird und dann wird das sicher nicht vor Februar freigeschaltet


----------



## bertrueger (3. Januar 2006)

Juuuhuuuuuuuuu!!!  


morgen gibt es auch von meinem XC7 ein paar bilder...  hätte das bike heuete schon abholen können, aber die bank hat schon zu... werde mich bis morgen gedulden müssen... ist aber alles halb so wild, hatte mich bei der bestellung auf längere wartezeiten eingestellt!


----------



## d_b (3. Januar 2006)

So, ich reihe mich mal kurz bei den Wartenden ein.
Habe heute in Koblenz im Laden ein GC Comp'06 bestellt, wobei ich direkt SRAM X.9 Trigger und Schaltwerk einbauen lasse.

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist KW3/06


----------



## Angostura (3. Januar 2006)

Moin alle zusammen,

habe gerade mein Grand Canyon Ultimate von der Post geholt. Gestern montiert heute im Norden, das ist Top. Zusammenbau erledigt. Leider ist das Wetter momentan so schlecht, dass ich keine Probefahrt wage. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wegen der Größe. Das Oberrohr fällt ja nicht so riesig ab. Beim Stehen habe ich ca eine gute Handbreit zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Bei meinen alten Rad war das deutlich mehr, allerdings ist das Oberrohr auch etwas abfallender gewesen. Sonst sitzt es sich ganz gut, den Lenker muss ich nach der endgültigen Entscheidung noch einkürzen. Ich freue mich jetzt erstmal noch ein bisschen. Bilder sind in meiner galerie, wenn mehr geünscht, sagt Bescheid, ich fotografiere alles.

Schönen Abend.

Angostura


----------



## Quellekatalog (3. Januar 2006)

@ Angostura, nicht sofort kürzen!!!!


Kürzen Sie Ihren Lenker frühestens nachdem Sie eine erste Ausfahrt mit breitem Lenker absolviert haben. Sie haben mit breiterem Lenker ein wesentlich besseres/sicheres Handling bzw. mehr Kontrolle, gerade in schwerem Gelände. Falls Sie doch lieber einen schmäleren Lenker wünschen, schneiden Sie dennoch nicht gleich drauflos, sondern schieben Sie alle Armaturen (incl. der Griffe) nach innen und starten erneut eine Testfahrt. Sie wären nicht der erste der anschließend seine Armaturen schnellstens wieder auf breit umgestellt hat.


----------



## CES7 (3. Januar 2006)

Gibts denn noch keinen der ein 2006er Bike mit schwarzer Gabel hat?
Eine silberne Gabel an einem schwarzen Bike versaut in meinen Augen
die Optik total. Aber Ã¼ber Geschmack lÃ¤sst sich ja bekanntlich vortrefflich streiten.

So sollte ein Canyon Bike z.B. aussehen: 





Nahezu perfekt bis auf die silberfarbigen Speichen die wohl mit Absicht erst ab 2399 â¬ eine schwarze FÃ¤rbung erhalten.


----------



## 10zuviel (3. Januar 2006)

Hi @all,
hab für mein RC8 einen VMT in KW01, müsste also bald dran sein... 
Hab´s mit Bezahlung per Nachnahme bestellt und frage mich nun, ob man eigentlich vor Versendung des Rades von Canyon informiert wird, damit man die vielen Euronen rechtzeitig von der Kasse holen kann. Hab nämlich ungern so viel Kohle unterm Kopfkissen liegen und VMT heisst so weit ich weiß "vorläufiger Montagetermin", hoffe ja, daß sich da nichts mehr ändert!!

Na ja, warten wir mal ab...

Der, der schon drei von zehn geschafft hat...


----------



## wobike (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo Canyondale!
Ich sollte in Kürze auch ein XC7 in L bekommen
Kannst Du mir bitte den Abstand von Sattelmitte (Ich habe Schrittlänge 90)
bis Lenkermitte (Vorbau vermutlich 120mm) abmessen?
Danke vielmals und ich freue mich für Dich, dass Du ein Superbike hast!!!

bikende Grüsse
wobike


----------



## rumblefish (4. Januar 2006)

10zuviel schrieb:
			
		

> VMT heisst so weit ich weiß "vorläufiger Montagetermin",



*klugscheissmodus an*

VMT = vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin

*klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> *klugscheissmodus an*
> 
> VMT = vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin
> 
> *klugscheissmodus aus*



Recht hat er, und damit keine Zweifel aufkommen steht auf der Canyon-Bestellbestätigung auch "Voraussichtl. Montagetermin: " ausgeschrieben


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

mache mich gleich auf den weg zu Canyon... mein schätzchen wartet seit gestern auf mich 
um allen wartenden die wartezeit zu versüßen, erkläre ich mich bereit ein paar fotos zu machen... also äußert euere wünsche...


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

Nunja, mach einfach viele hochauflösende Bilder im "echten" Farbton, dann wären wir schon zufrieden


----------



## 10zuviel (4. Januar 2006)

@rumblefish

Schande auf mein Haupt, Du hast ja Recht! Hab mich auch schon brav selbst gegeisselt... 
Bin halt wegen der Vorfreude ein wenig aufgeregt!!


----------



## rumblefish (4. Januar 2006)

bertrueger schrieb:
			
		

> also äußert euere wünsche...



Solltest Du eine relativ gute Personenwaage haben (mit 0,1kg Schritten), dann stell Dich mal mit und ohne Bike drauf und poste das Gewicht (vom Bike natürlich  ). 

@10zuviel 
gern geschehen


----------



## anturner (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe mir im November ein Torque Ltd bestellt. Als Montagetermin habe ich die KW7/8 erhalten.
Gibt es andere Torque Besteller die frueher an die Reihe kommen?

Seid gegruesst..

Anturner


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

Glaub ich nicht... Wenn du im November bestellt hast warst du sicher einer der ersten. Wahrscheinlich werden die ersten Torques dann in KW7 montiert.

Der "späte" Termin liegt m.M.n. daran, dass der Rahmen oder spezielle Komponenten des Torques erst in KW7 kommen.

Die WXC-Rahmen kommen erst in KW13....


----------



## anturner (4. Januar 2006)

Ja die Rahmen sind schon da, dann wirds wohl an den Fox Komponenten liegen..

Naja im Fruehjahr machts eh mehr Spass als jetzt kalt nass und schlammig..

Hab ja noch meinen 5Spot den ich ueber die Trails jagen kann..


----------



## blange (4. Januar 2006)

Hab gerade meine Bestellung von XC 5 auf XC 7 umgewandelt. Die Konsequenz ist, dass mein Bike erst in Kalenderwoche 6 oder 7 montiert wird. Aber sonst ist der Service echt gut. So war die Umbestellung eine Sache von 10 Minuten per mail. Auch konnte gleich der neue Liefertermin genannt werden. Echt gut. Und schreibt doch mal etwas über die Erfahrungen mit dem XC 7, falls ihr es schon habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyondale (4. Januar 2006)

@ wobike
Abstand von Mitte Sattel bis Ende Vorbau (120mm)--72 cm

Habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm,also ziemlich lange "Gräten",passt aber super,muss vielleicht die Schrägstellung vom Sattel noch ändern.



> ...freue mich für dich,dass du ein Superbike hast!!!


Danke,freu dich drauf,es lohnt sich


----------



## Canyondale (4. Januar 2006)

An alle die es interessiert:hab mein XC7 in L mal gerade gewogen,incl.Pedale(shimano PD-M 324,ja ich weiss,nicht schön aber praktisch)
Trinkflasche,Pumpe,Tacho,Satteltasche(leer):

13,3 kg


----------



## Wuudi (4. Januar 2006)

@Canyondale:

Trinkflasche ? Leer ? Voll ? 
Welcher Tacho und welche Satteltasche.

Wir wollen das Netto-Gewicht errechnen 

  13.300g
-     520g (Pedale)
-     130g (Topeak Medium Wedge Pack)
-       20g (Flaschenhalter)
-       ??g (Flasche)
-       ??g (Tacho)
-       ??g (Pumpe)
-       ??g (Mehrgewicht da L)
----------
Netto


----------



## Trailsucker (4. Januar 2006)

@wern: sind auf den pedalen die "rasten" leicht erhöht? ich habe schuhe mit versenkten platten und ich komm nicht in jedes pedal (besser gesagt ich hab noch keines gefunde allerdings auch nicht aktiv gesucht). ich möchte aber auch keine zweiseitigen pedale ohne "platte".


----------



## Canyondale (4. Januar 2006)

@ wuudi

Trinkflasche(natürlich leer ):90 gr
Flaschenhalter (laut tune)     :9,5 gr
Pumpe                               :22 gr
Tacho(Sigma-Funk)              : ca 120 gr
Topeak Wedge Pack             :145 gr  
Gewogen mit Küchenwaage

Ausrechnen musst du selber


----------



## Jaykay187 (4. Januar 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch an den ersten Canyon-Besitzer 2006!
> 
> Und ein sehr besonderen großen Gluckwunsch für Canyon. Wenn alles so weiter läuft, ist das größte Canyon-Problem (die Lieferzeiten) echt behoben. Ein dicken Daumen nach oben dafür.



Da komme ich aus dem Urlaub wieder und erwarte von Canyon den üblichen VMT KW16 o.ä für mein ES9 und bekomme einen VMT KW2! Ich hab doch das Geld noch gar nicht zusammengespart!  Mir kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen 

Schließe mich aber Christian_74 an: Glückwunsch, das es 2006 echt besser läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wobike (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Canyondale!

Danke  Das müsste dann ganz gut passen, ich habe Angst gehabt, der Abstand wäre zu lang!! 

Ich habe heute Post von Canyon bekommen 
VMT 3.KW 

Hast Du die Kleber von den Felgen bekommen und hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt?
Wieviel Druck braucht der Dämpfer bei 78kg

Ich glaube ich  das Bike jetzt schon 

Viele Grüße

wobike


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2006)

Sooo.....

ich darf mich aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden... habe heute mein XC7 abgeholt.  

habe leider keine fotos gemacht, denn der shop war gerammelt voll und alles war etwas hecktisch... ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, denn das Torque und das Spectral waren noch nicht ausgestellt und von den anderen gibt es ja genug bilder hier.

wünsche allen eine angenehme wartezeit! die ersten umbaumaßnahmen sind getroffen und paar bilder sind auch schon in meiner galerie. 

Gruß

Bert Rüger


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo  ,

ware heute im Canyon-Shop mein XC8 abholen und es ist einfach nur der HAMMER  !!!

Das Bike fährt sich wie ein Ferrari auf zwei Rädern =)
Morgen gehts nach der Arbeit sofort auf eine kleine Tour  

Habe soeben auch ein paar Bilder in meiner Wohnung für euch gemacht  , um die ätzende Wartezeit einwenig zu versüßen *gg*. Es folgen demnächst weitere aus der schönen Natur  
Lade die in den nächsten Minuten hoch.

Gewicht XC8 mit Pedalen PD-M520:
ca. 12,0 - 12,2 kg

Müsste man aber mal an einer richtigen Radwaage wiegen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## TBlade (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Wartezimmer,

zähle mich auch bald zu den Canyonisten. Habe in der 51. KW vor Ort bestellt und heute mal auf Verdacht angerufen, da ich noch keine schriftliche Bestätigung mit VMT bekommen habe. Und siehe da: Meine Bestätigung hat man vergessen, dafür wird es aber diese Tage noch montiert. *RESPEKT* 
Hatte eigentlich nicht vor Ende Feb 06 mit der Montage gerechnet, dementsprechend dem Sparschwein noch ne extra Runde Winterschlaf gegönnt...hehe...morgen wird es ganz unsanft geweckt. 

BTW:  Ist die Iridium Shox-Pump von Canyon empfehlenswert oder gibts da für den Preis andere Empfehlungen? Thx


----------



## Trailsucker (4. Januar 2006)

wie sieht eig das bike aus wenn man es auspackt? wird doch recht nackt entblättert oder?^^ was gibts da noch zu tun. hab ma ein bild gesehen war aber nich klar zu sehen.


----------



## HalliHallo (4. Januar 2006)

Hey Mitwartenden und auf ein wunderbares Bike freuenden Canyonisten!

Faehrt nochmal jemand in den Canyon Shop um Bilder zu machen? Wenn ja dann bitte Bilder von ES Bikes, speziell ES 6!!! Wer hat eigentlich alles auch ein ES 6 bestellt, so wie es aussieht bin ich der Einzige im forum, hab jedenfalls noch nichts von ES 6 Wartenden gelesen!

Hab gerad Canyon wegen meiner Auftragsbestaetigung und dem VMT ne mail geschickt, werd dann mal abwarten, haengt naemlich davon ab wie schnell ich noch die letzten Euro zusammenbekommen muss fuer mein ES 6 !!

Gruesse aus Michigan, Andre


----------



## meisterfolldepp (4. Januar 2006)

Na, dann warte ich doch auch mal mit... Muß ich da auch mitbestellen?
Schön sind sie schon, die neuen Bikes. Außer denen, die in den R,G oder B-Farbeimer gefallen sind. Dafür sollte der farbenblinde Praktikant eigentlich erschossen werden. Aber wer tut dann was für die Rente, wenn alle Praktikanten...?...egal, lassen wir das.
Naja, erst mal entspannt an die Sache rangehen und dann gucken, was am Ende des Jahres übrigbleibt.

Grüße,

mfd


----------



## Eklk (4. Januar 2006)

tolle Bilder

XC8


----------



## majortom62 (4. Januar 2006)

hab heut mein XC7 im Canyon-Shop abgeholt,
war begeistert, alle sehr freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit dort! 

leider noch 275 km nach Hause fahren müssen, sodass es nicht mehr für eine Runde gereicht hat, ohh.
Werd ich morgen nach dem Büro aber nachholen, am Freitag haben die Schwaben Feiertag, juhuu.

Erster Eindruck, fantastique.

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und geh ins Bikerzimmer....

Wartezimmer? Im Januar ein topaktuelles Bike, wer kann das sonst noch??


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2006)

Ja heute waren alle Mitarbeiter richtig freundlich und super hilfsbereit. Mir wurde jede Kleinigkeit erklärt und Federgabel und Dämpfer genau auf mich abgestimmt. 

Ich hatte das Glück, das zu meiner Zeit als ich da war, keiner im Shop war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briefträger (4. Januar 2006)

bin auch schon so gespannt wann mein xc7, mit wuudis 203er, über österreich abgeworfen wird...


----------



## Montmorency95 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Super die Bilder... willst Du nicht bis Paris fahren um Dein XC8 zu zeigen, ich kenne schöne single trails...

Wie gross bis Du und welche grösse hast Du bestellet? M oder L?

Viele spass und mach mal noch paar super Bilder, gespannt von Deine feedback.

Gruss, Salut aus Frankreick.


Didier.


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin 1,65 m groß und habe eine Rahmengröße S. 
Weitere Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen, sowie eines Feedbacks.

Kann aber schon einmal sagen, dass das Sram X.0 Schaltwerk sowas von geil und präzise schaltet. Geilo  

Über die Bremse (Juicy Carbon) kann ich euch noch nichts sagen, da man diese ersteinmal einfahren muss (ca. 30 Bremsungen), damit die Bremsbeläge aufrauen. Nach ein paar längeren Ausfahrten, kann ich euch dann zu der wirklichen Qualität der Juicy Carbon etwas sagen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Canyondale (5. Januar 2006)

@ wobike
die Aufkleber sind ab,war zwar etwas fummelig aber es ging.Die Kleberreste kannst du mit dem Daumen abrubbeln.

Bei mir war die Dämpfereinstellung ab Werk in Ordnung,brauchte nichts zu ändern(bei 74 kg),müsste bei dir also auch passsen.


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Sehr schöne Bikes die hier zu sehen sind und genial das Canyon die Lieferzeiten voll im Griff hat. 2005 war vor KW 15 kein Fully in Sicht gewesen (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).

Was mich aber etwas überrascht ist das Canyondales XC7 in Grösse L etwa 12,4 kg leer wiegt, sofern ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Das sind dann ca. 600g mehr als im Katalog und fast identisch mit meinem 2005er ES7 (L). Klar das durch das wiegen schnell mal 100g Unterschied entstehen können. Und das letztjährige XC8 hatte ich gar nur mit 11,3 kg gewogen (auch L). Gut, die Bikes sind besser ausgestattet aber etwa 1 kg Mehrgewicht fällt beim XC sicher schon auf. 

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## Canyondale (5. Januar 2006)

@ rumble
musst noch 350 gr fürs Alien II abziehen,hatte sich in der Satteltasche versteckt  

Der Tacho ist vielleicht auch etwas schwerer,habe nur das Cockpit gewogen,der Rest ist ja schon fest verbaut und dadurch geschätzt!

Die Pedale hab ich vorher nicht gewogen,könnten auch schwerer sein als die von Wuudi angegebenen 520 gr.


----------



## loxa789 (5. Januar 2006)

*Hallo* 
Hab heute meine Bestellbestätigung fur ein xc8 bekommen VMT 3/06. Bei uns lieg zwar etwa 1m Schnee werd aber sicher einen Weg zum fahren finden. Man kann Canyon sollten sie den Termin halten nur ein großes Lob aussprechen. Gruss loxa789


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Canyondale schrieb:
			
		

> musst noch 350 gr fürs Alien II abziehen,hatte sich in der Satteltasche versteckt
> 
> Die Pedale hab ich vorher nicht gewogen,könnten auch schwerer sein als die von Wuudi angegebenen 520 gr.



Hachja, die verdammten Aliens  .
Die 520g für die Peedalen sind auch die Herstellerangaben, bzw Canyon HP.

Dann passt das mit den etwa 12,1 kg, da die Kataloggewichte sich auf Rahmengrösse M beziehen

goiles Bike, viel Spass damit


----------



## Canyondale (5. Januar 2006)

Danke,danke  werde ich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Mal schauen, nächste Woche sind wir ES'ler dran.

Bin gespannt wann das erste ausgeliefert wird


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, nächste Woche sind wir ES'ler dran.



Pass aber beim Bremsen auf, hab gelesen da soll es Probleme geben


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Ha, noch hab ich das Bike net also kann ich auch net aufpassen.

Und stell dir vor ich lass es ja auf 185mm Scheibe umbauen.. Ob ich da wohl je heil unsere 2.000hm downhill-rushes runterkomme


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und stell dir vor ich lass es ja auf 185mm Scheibe umbauen.. Ob ich da wohl je heil unsere 2.000hm downhill-rushes runterkomme



Falls nicht, vererb mir bitte Deine Schaltungseinheit


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Nö, ich weiss was besseres... du kriegst meine Bremse


----------



## rumblefish (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich weiss was besseres... du kriegst meine Bremse



Wo ist denn hier der verdammte Smilie mit dem ausgestreckten M-Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, nächste Woche sind wir ES'ler dran.
> Bin gespannt wann das erste ausgeliefert wird




Ich hab die FAQ bei Canyon mal durchgearbeitet. Gibt es eigentlich eine Versandbestätigung oder muss ich die Kohle ab nächste Woche unter dem Kopfkissen vorrätig halten ? 

Bei den Lieferterminen bin ich mal gespannt, wann die ersten Bikes ausverkauft sind  2005 gehörten die Canyon ja noch eher zu den Exoten im Wald. 2006 wohl nicht.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Januar 2006)

Liefert die Post bei euch solche Pakete mit solchen Nachname Wert aus ?

Ein Wunder. Hier darf man selber zur Post fahren wenn was grosses oder teures (NN) kommt....


----------



## jumper04 (5. Januar 2006)

So, bin jetzt auch ein wartender....
Gestern schnell nach Koblenz gefahren (komme aus FB), da ich mir der Rahmengröße nich sicher war. Laut PPS = 16,5 Zoll (Schritt 79 Körpergr. 171)ist i.O.
Da meine Frau aber eine 2005 XC in S hat, und ich mich nicht wirklich wohl darauf fühle (bin Montag abend noch 2 Stunden auf dem Rad  gefahren), habe ich in Koblenz zwei Runden auf dem Parkplatz mit einem XC in M gedreht und siehe da ---wohlfühlgefühl--- 
Voraussichtl. Montagetermin für XC7 in KW6/2006.
Muß sagen, die Fahrt hat sich gelohnt. Gute Beratung und jetzt auch ein gutes Gefühl beim warten auf das Radl

Gruß aus der Wetterau


----------



## Jaykay187 (5. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Liefert die Post bei euch solche Pakete mit solchen Nachname Wert aus ?
> 
> Ein Wunder. Hier darf man selber zur Post fahren wenn was grosses oder teures (NN) kommt....



Ja, ohne Probleme (obwohl NN eigentlich auf 1600 begrenzt ist) . Ich denke, es ist Sperrgut und dauert dafür ca. 4-5 Tage im Versand. Bei Rose holt die Post das Rad auch ab wenn es zur Inspektion muss. Ich weiss nicht ob das bei Canyon auch so geht.


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Januar 2006)

Nein, die schicken dir ein Rückholschein nachdem du dich telefonisch bei ihnen angemeldest hast und dann bringst du das Bike (schön eingepackt im Bikeguard) zur Post.


----------



## Angostura (5. Januar 2006)

Moin

zum Versand:
Mein Rad ist am 2.1.06 montiert und zur Post gebracht worden und am 3.1.06 hatte ich die Benachrichtigung von der Post im Briefkasten, dass es am nächsten Tag abholbereit ist. Ich war während der Zustellung nicht zu Hause. Allerdings konnte ich es natuerlich nicht abwarten und habe es gegen 17 Uhr am 3.1. schon einmal bei der Post probiert und es war schon im Lager. Also Lieferzeiten Koblenz nach Kiel 1 Tag. Da muss man auch vor der Pst den Hut ziehen.

Die Räder sind schneller da als man denkt.

Gruss an alle noch wartenden. Die Hardtailfraktion ist ja sehr klein hier, aber sollte komplett versorgt sein.


Angostura


----------



## CES7 (5. Januar 2006)

Selbst zur Post bringen ist ein riesen Aufwand.
Allein das korrekte Verpacken dauert doch 2h.

Aber Händler haben meist eh keine Ahnung von hochwertigen Bikes und wenn dann verkaufen sie dir solche P/L-Hämmer wie Specialized oder Cube. Da ziehe ich den Versand doch vor.

Ich hoffe für Canyon aber, dass der Pearl 3.3 dicht hält sonst könnens mir gleich nen Fox Float zurückschicken.


----------



## Rip258 (5. Januar 2006)

Habe am Motag per Bestellformular "Internet" das Canyon ES 7 bestellt, da ich telefonisch nicht durchgekommen bin. Zwei Tage später lag die Auftragsbestätigung schon im Briefkasten. 

Nach kurzem Anruf bei Canyon und einem netten Gespräch mit dem Serviceberater der Bestellhotline haben wir die Rahmengröße von "S" auf "M" geändert. 

Die Montage des Bikes soll in KW. 07/06 sein.

Wenn alles so problemlos abläuft, bin ich echt begeistert. 

 Note 1 für die schnelle und kompetente Arbeit der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon.


----------



## stay_anonym (5. Januar 2006)

moin,
ich hab am 30.12.05 ein HArdtail Grand Canyon Elite Gr. M bestellt.
6/06 ist *erst*!!! Montagetermin. Angeblich wegen der Fox Gabel (F80 RLT). Erst hatte ich das Grand Canyon Comp bestellt, dies hätte ich jetzt schon unterm Arsch u. in den Händen... komisch diese Zeitdifferenz zwischen den beiden Bikes. Gruß


----------



## Jaykay187 (5. Januar 2006)

Mike Holzwarth schrieb:
			
		

> Note 1 für die schnelle und kompetente Arbeit der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon.



An den Mitarbeitern von Canyon hat es auch noch nie gelegen. Die waren schon immer recht professionell und kompetent. Es waren die Lieferzeiten (egal ob das an den Komponenten oder Rahmen o.ä lag).

Zeitweise hatte man das Gefühl man bekäme einen Maybach schneller. Aber der soll im Gelände nix taugen 

Ich glaube aber, das die schicken Lieferzeiten daran liegen, das die Bike in erster Linie "nur" überarbeitet wurden. Immerhin hat man beim Spectral auf die Lieferzeit hingewiesen. Das war der richtige Schritt Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skippy (6. Januar 2006)

Geile Sache, 

ich hatte für mein Yellowstone Gr. M den VMT in der 3. KW.
Gerade habe ich schon die Rechnung in meinem Briefkasten gefunden. Gleich werde ich überweisen, und hoffe Ende nächster Woche mein Rad zu haben  

Gruss Frank


----------



## Eklk (6. Januar 2006)

Wen man bei Canyon bestelt über das ihre page,
bekommt man dan sofot ne email ?
Ich habe am 30.12.05 Den Wahrenkorb gefült,
gekommen ist noch nichts.
 ?


----------



## CES7 (6. Januar 2006)

Du bekommst einen Brief und zwar ziemlich zügig.


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Januar 2006)

Skippy schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Sache,
> 
> ich hatte fÃ¼r mein Yellowstone Gr. M den VMT in der 3. KW.
> Gerade habe ich schon die Rechnung in meinem Briefkasten gefunden. Gleich werde ich Ã¼berweisen, und hoffe Ende nÃ¤chster Woche mein Rad zu haben
> ...



Mein ES9 2006 VMT 2. KW sollte heute mit der Post angeliefert werden   !!!! Leider hatte ich natÃ¼rlich das Geld noch nicht abgeholt und am Samstag ist es echt schwierig, sich mal gerade 2600â¬ zu besorgen. Naja, meine Postbotin bringt es mir Montag nochmal. Also, Canyon macht dieses Jahr richtig Dampf.


----------



## CES7 (7. Januar 2006)

Wieso haben die Postfrauen einen EC-Kartenleser und die DHL-Spacken nicht?
Großartig für DHL Werbung machen aber nicht mal in der Lage sein unbar also elektronisch abzukassieren. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis seitens DHL. Man selbst Aldi akzeptiert mittlerweile EC Karten.


----------



## stlei (7. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

habe ein es7 mit syntace vro und ergon r2m griffe bestellt.

auf der bestellbestätigung findet sich auch noch eine position:
"Systace Lenkerhülsen 09 f. Vector Lowrider Paar".

wisst ihr was das ist und warum es bei einem xc7 in gleicher konfiguration nicht verbaut/berechnet wird?  

cu

stlei


----------



## Quellekatalog (7. Januar 2006)

Syntace Lenkerhülen = Bar Plugs dienen zur Verwendung von Syntace Lenker mit Bar Ends

Infos findest du hier

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=214


----------



## mjellen (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Stay_antonym, was meinst du mit 6/06 Juni oder Mitte Februar?


----------



## stlei (7. Januar 2006)

@quellekatalog:

danke für die info. macht sinn. nur warum werden die bei einem xc7 nicht berechnet?

CU

stlei

p.s.: und wer ist horst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (7. Januar 2006)

@ stlei, 

lieber ruhig sein, sonst werden sie dir doch noch berechnet!


----------



## stlei (7. Januar 2006)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ stlei,
> 
> lieber ruhig sein, sonst werden sie dir doch noch berechnet!



das ist ja genau mein problem. die dinger wurden berechnet  (ich habe ja ein es7 bestellt und nicht das xc7)

cu

stlei


----------



## Staabi (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

das XC 7 hat einen Easton Lenker, das ES7 einen Syntace. Syntace Lenkerhülsen werden natürlich nur bei Syntace Lenkern in Verbindung mit Barends benötigt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## stlei (7. Januar 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das XC 7 hat einen Easton Lenker, das ES7 einen Syntace. Syntace Lenkerhülsen werden natürlich nur bei Syntace Lenkern in Verbindung mit Barends benötigt.
> 
> ...



hi staabi,

beide bikes (xc und es) wurden mit dem optionalen syntace vro open mouth vorbau geordert (beide non-eco)! hierbei werden - nach meiner kenntnis - bei euch ja auch der gleiche lenker empfohlen. daher fand ich das etwas seltsam und hat mich gewundert.
btw: was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen der von euch verbauten vro oem version und der retail version?

CU

stlei


----------



## Rip258 (7. Januar 2006)

Wie ist das, wenn man später Barends motiert. 

Verstehe ich das richtig die Hülsen oder Endkappe ist beim ES7 nicht dabei?

Würde ich den Lenker an den Enden quetschen ohne diese Endkappen. Wie komme ich zu diesen, habe mein ES7 bereits bestellt.

Montage in KW. 07


----------



## CES7 (7. Januar 2006)

Toll, dass ich erst jetzt erfahre, dass es einen optionalen VRO Vorbau für 
das ES7 gibt.

Ist der Superforce denn auch so bequem wie der VRO?
Würde den VRO nur in der bequemsten Einstellung fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (7. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, dass ich erst jetzt erfahre, dass es einen optionalen VRO Vorbau für
> das ES7 gibt.
> 
> Ist der Superforce denn auch so bequem wie der VRO?
> Würde den VRO nur in der bequemsten Einstellung fahren.




Steht eh im Katalog, man bekommt ja die meisten Teile vom Katalog günstiger, wenn man sie sofort mit einem neuen Bike mitbestellt, so wie es halt beim VRO auch ist.


----------



## CES7 (7. Januar 2006)

Achso man müsste also den VRO zukaufen.
Na dann lass ich es lieber.

Der Superforce ist bestimmt auch ned schlecht.


----------



## 10zuviel (7. Januar 2006)

Yep...
heute morgen brachte mir der DHL-Mensch mein neues RC8... 
Habs auch gleich zusammengesteckt und der erste Eindruck ist wirklich super, genauso wie ich mir das gewünscht habe! Echt ´n geiles Gerät.
Werd mich morgen mal ein bißchen intensiver mit dem Baby beschäftigen (hatte heute leider nicht viel Zeit ) und freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt...
Wenn das so weitergeht wird das Wartezimmer recht schnell recht leer sein, aber ich denke, das ist ganz in unserem Sinne!


----------



## Köchert-Biker (7. Januar 2006)

Hi,war gestern in Koblenz und hab leider kein Torque vorgefunden,hab mich dann aber doch entschlossen das Torque 3 zu bestellen, welches in der 9.KW ankommt! 

irgendwie scheints mir dass niemand nen Torque bestellt hat,aber dafür massenweiße ES-und-XC's 

ciao
Julian


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso haben die Postfrauen einen EC-Kartenleser und die DHL-Spacken nicht?
> Großartig für DHL Werbung machen aber nicht mal in der Lage sein unbar also elektronisch abzukassieren. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis seitens DHL. Man selbst Aldi akzeptiert mittlerweile EC Karten.



Das schönste wäre eine kurze Versandmail von Canyon gewesen. Dann hätte ich das Geld passend geholt.   Aber man kann ja bekanntlich nicht alles haben. Die ECs haben aber auch eine Beschränkung auf 1000. Das beste wäre Kreditkarte gewesen. Naja, dann muss der Teuto bis nächsten Samstag warten


----------



## sarakosa (7. Januar 2006)

Mein SCHATZ, geschmiedet um sie alle zu knechten 

War es heute abholen......Grand Canyon Pro   

War ne Menge los im Laden, aber super Service, freundlich und relaxt.

Morgen gehts auf ne schöne (kalte) Testrunde


----------



## CES7 (7. Januar 2006)

EC Lastschrift & 1000 â¬ BeschrÃ¤nkung?
Wo lebst du denn?

Wie bezahlt man dann 1799,- Plasmas?


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> EC Lastschrift & 1000  Beschränkung?
> Wo lebst du denn?
> 
> Wie bezahlt man dann 1799,- Plasmas?



Dann lies z.B. mal was auf deiner Canyon Bestellbestätigung steht. Du brauchst nämlich einen Online-Zugang, um die Kontodeckung zu überprüfen. Dann kannst Du für höhere Summen kaufen. Wird die Postbotin aber wohl nicht haben  

BTW: Ich wohne in der Nähe von Bielefeld, das es ja bekanntlich gar nicht gibt


----------



## CES7 (8. Januar 2006)

Deswegen besser Vorkasse.


----------



## Rerun (8. Januar 2006)

@sarakosa

Erstmal Glüchwunsch zum neuen Rad.

Schönes Teil! Bei meinem Besuch bei Canyon hat mir das "pro" auch von der Rahmenfarbe am besten gefallen - wäre genau mein Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (8. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Du bekommst einen Brief und zwar ziemlich zügig.



Ja und sofort eine email.  
Die ich leider nicht erhalten habe,
hab wohl das erste mal was falsch  gemacht.


----------



## coffeeracer (8. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dann muss der Teuto bis nächsten Samstag warten



Hallo Jaykay187

wo ist denn genau Dein Bikerevier im Teuto?
Habe ein ES8 - 2005, daß ich bislang noch gar nicht richtig nutzen konnte.
Mein Revier ist der Teuto im südlichem Bereich von Osnabrück.
Vielleicht biket (?) man sich mal übern Weg 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## sarakosa (8. Januar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> @sarakosa
> 
> Erstmal Glüchwunsch zum neuen Rad.
> 
> Schönes Teil! Bei meinem Besuch bei Canyon hat mir das "pro" auch von der Rahmenfarbe am besten gefallen - wäre genau mein Fall




Danke und es fährt sich super. 
War zwar etwas kalt heute, aber gut Verpackt hat es doch einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Bin vorher immer nur Fully gefahren (04'er FX4000 und ein altes Corratec), hatte etwas Angst wegen dem fehlenden Fahrkomfort aber dafür habe ich jetzt Vortrieb satt!
Besorge mir eventuell einen weicheren Sattel, habe halt einen Fullyhintern  , aber werde erst noch ein paar Runden drehen.
Am Bike ist alles super eingestellt, lediglich Sattel und die Ergon-Griffe habe ich auf meine Bedürfnisse eingestellt. Schaltung und Bremse hätten nicht besser eingestellt sein können. Bei meinem 04'er FX4000 mußte ich damals an der Schaltung noch einiges nachstellen!

Für alle die noch etwas auf ihr Bike warten müssen 
Jungs und Mädels ...es lohnt sich!!!!!!


----------



## der-elch (8. Januar 2006)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen, weil ichs nicht gefunden hab.
Ich hab am 3.1.06 das RC8 im Canyon Shop bestellt und hab gleich ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen, auf der ein VMT 20/06 draufsteht.
Bekomm ich trotzdem noch was per Post, oder war das schon die Auftragsbestätigung??? Wenn ja, heißts warten...  
Ist das realistisch, dass ich das erst so spät bekomme??? Weil manche hier im Forum das Mitte Ende Dezember bestellt haben und die einen VMT 3-4/06 haben oder so. Es können doch in der kurzen Zeit nicht soviele Leute das gleiche bestellt haben...

Greetz, Kai


----------



## Jaykay187 (8. Januar 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jaykay187
> 
> wo ist denn genau Dein Bikerevier im Teuto?
> Habe ein ES8 - 2005, daß ich bislang noch gar nicht richtig nutzen konnte.
> ...



Hallo Cofferacer, 

mein Bikerevier geht westlich ca. bis Dissen östlich bis Velmerstod. Ist also eher in unser beider Grenzbereich. Aber es gibt ja noch die Dinger mit den 4 Rädern, um sich in Position zu bringen


----------



## JürgenH (8. Januar 2006)

Mein XC6 wird nächste Woche montiert!    
Bestellt hab ich- wie gesagt- vor ca. 10 Tagen!

Unglaublich!


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

der-elch schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen, weil ichs nicht gefunden hab.
> Ich hab am 3.1.06 das RC8 im Canyon Shop bestellt und hab gleich ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen, auf der ein VMT 20/06 draufsteht.
> Bekomm ich trotzdem noch was per Post, oder war das schon die Auftragsbestätigung??? Wenn ja, heißts warten...
> Ist das realistisch, dass ich das erst so spät bekomme??? Weil manche hier im Forum das Mitte Ende Dezember bestellt haben und die einen VMT 3-4/06 haben oder so. Es können doch in der kurzen Zeit nicht soviele Leute das gleiche bestellt haben...
> ...



Vermutlich ist da eine Komponente drin, die erst später angeliefert wird.Oder es ist eine Komponente, die bei fast allen Bikes (z.b Sattelstütze) gleich ist.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, das Canyon diesesmal bewußt den "worst case" nennt.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2006)

Ist aber sehr komisch mit 20/06.

Wenn ich das Bike ausstattungstechnisch vergleiche ist da nichts drinnen was nicht in anderen RCs verbaut wird, bzw. bei anderen Serien die bereits montiert werden hmmm


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber sehr komisch mit 20/06.
> 
> Wenn ich das Bike ausstattungstechnisch vergleiche ist da nichts drinnen was nicht in anderen RCs verbaut wird, bzw. bei anderen Serien die bereits montiert werden hmmm



Ja, das meinte ich als mögliches 2.tes Problem. Die Sattelstütze z.B. ist ja bei fast allen gleich, deshalb könnte bei so einem Teil schon ein Engpass entstehen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch schlicht ein Fehler vom Auftragerfassungssystem. Bei Canyon ist vermutlich die Hölle los, weil alle jetzt bestellen. Sie haben ja  in der Vergangenheit gelernt, das man auf ein Bike schon mal ein paar Monate warten kann  (zumindest habe ich genau aus diesem Grund schon am Tag der Spezifikationsbekanntgabe bestellt.)

Ich habe mein ES9 gerade in die Firma geliefert bekommen und bereue es schon, da jetzt den ganzen Tag der Karton hier steht und ich es nicht auspacken kann  (nach dem 3ten Anlauf 2x MTB, 1x RR besitze ich nun mein erstes Canyon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2006)

Hmpf warum hast du schon dein ES9 und meins wird erst Ende dieser Woche montiert ...grmpf  Ich hatte es bereits am 23. Nov bestellt 

Nunja, nicht weiters schlimm auf die paar tage auf und ab kommts auch nicht an


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Heute abend will ich aber Bilder vom ES9 sehen sonst komm ich selbst mit der Digitalkamera rüber.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Januar 2006)

genau 

Ganz viele aus jedem erdenklichem Winkelchen


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf warum hast du schon dein ES9 und meins wird erst Ende dieser Woche montiert ...grmpf  Ich hatte es bereits am 23. Nov bestellt
> 
> Nunja, nicht weiters schlimm auf die paar tage auf und ab kommts auch nicht an



Siehe oben: Ich hab schon 2x bei Canyon storniert. Da haben sie sich beeilt, damit ich es nicht schon wieder mache  

Aber ich komme diese Woche gar nicht dazu es wirklich zu fahren, deshalb wäre es besser gewesen, sie hätten Deines zuerst montiert. Ich habe eben mal in den Karton geschielt: Es lohnt sich  

@XC4Lover: Mache ich, wenn ich es zusammengebaut bekomme.


----------



## Schwelmi (9. Januar 2006)

Hi, mal ein paar Fragen. Wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist, bekommt man dann auch eine eMail oder nur einen Brief per Post ? Und wie lange dauert es dann nach eingang des Geldes bis das Bike geliefert wird ?
Mein XC5 soll KW 3 montiert werden. Hat jemand schon von Euch ein XC5 bekommen, wenn ja dann stellt doch mal bitte ein gr. Bild rein 
so long


----------



## drei_c (9. Januar 2006)

Unglaublich, wie dieses Jahr losgeht...
Canyon scheint sich ja nicht nur gute Vorsätze gefasst zu haben - sondern diese auch bereits umzusetzen...
- Auch ich habe nach d. Weihnachtsurlaub meinen Brief gefunden:
ES7 VMT KW2 - also jetzt...! (vorbestellt 28.11.) - kanns kaum glauben...
- Freu -

Kurz nochmals angefragt: es gab mal die Diskussion, ob anstatt der Thomson Stütze gg. Aufpreis auch die SyntaceP6 erhältlich ist - Staabi hatte mal gemeint, das sei wohl möglich - mir wurde v. d. Hotline gesagt, das sei nicht als Option verfügbar. Erfahrungen eurerseits ? (die Syntace ermöglich es den Sattel weiter nach hinten zu schieben, ohne aus dem zulässigen Klemmbereich rauszukommen, was für mich eine Überlegung ist...)

Gutes neues Jahr
drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Würde gern auch wissen wollen wie bequem der Superforce Vorbau + Lenker  ist. Mag eher ne komfortablere Position auch wenn da einige hier mit dem Kopf schütteln würden. Ich kauf mir ja kein Fully um mir dann durch eine krumme Rückenposition den Vorteil des Fullys wieder kaputtzumachen.


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gern auch wissen wollen wie bequem der Superforce Vorbau + Lenker  ist. Mag eher ne komfortablere Position auch wenn da einige hier mit dem Kopf schütteln würden. Ich kauf mir ja kein Fully um mir dann durch eine krumme Rückenposition den Vorteil des Fullys wieder kaputtzumachen.



Bei Canyon hatte man mir erzählt, das man bei den Enduros eigentlich versucht diese Position zu vermeiden. Ziel ist es, kaum eine Überhohung zu haben.
Ich habe aber alternativ auch noch einen VRO, den ich montieren werde (kostete ja bei bike-discount dasgleiche wie bei Canyon die Erstausstattung.)


----------



## keepout (9. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Canyon hatte man mir erzählt, das man bei den Enduros eigentlich versucht diese Position zu vermeiden. Ziel ist es kaum eine Überhohung zu haben.
> Ich habe aber alternativ auch noch einen VRO, den ich montieren werde (kostete ja bei bike-discount dasgleiche wie bei Canyon die Erstausstattung.)



wobei bei Canyon der Lenker im Preis inbegriffen ist und bei bike-dicount nicht ...


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> wobei bei Canyon der Lenker im Preis inbegriffen ist und bei bike-dicount nicht ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig (siehe Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit). Ausserdem bekommt man bei Canyon dann ja nur den VRO und Lenker. Wenn ich es bei z.B. bike-discount kaufe, habe ich danach 2 Lenker und 2 Vorbauten


----------



## ustor (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mein RC8 in Large am 17.12.05 bestellt - VMT termin war 1 KW 06
und heute 9.01.06 hatte ich die Rechnung im Briefkasten!! (bin aus Österreich)

Hatte letztes jahr auch ein RC8 bestellt und hätte bis Juli warten müssen.

Also sehr Vorbildlich kann ich nur sagen! So früh wollte ich es eig. garned 
Morgen überweise ich das Geld dann hab ichs ende nächster Woche.

@der-elch    also ich will hier keine Versprechungen machen aber nachdem meines schon fertig ist und 10zuviel hat auchschon sein RC8 ich glaube es handel sich um einen Fehler - du wirst deines auch früher erhalten denke ich!

machs es gut UsToR!


----------



## v-bear (9. Januar 2006)

Schwelmi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mal ein paar Fragen. Wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist, bekommt man dann auch eine eMail oder nur einen Brief per Post ? Und wie lange dauert es dann nach eingang des Geldes bis das Bike geliefert wird ?
> Mein XC5 soll KW 3 montiert werden. Hat jemand schon von Euch ein XC5 bekommen, wenn ja dann stellt doch mal bitte ein gr. Bild rein
> so long



Wenn Du Dein Bike im Shop in Koblenz abholst, bekommst Du von Canyon einen Anruf, wenn das Rad montiert ist. 
Laesst Du Dir das Rad zuschicken:
- bei Zahlung per Nachnahme schickt Canyon Dir das Bike direkt zu
- bei Zahlung per Ueberweisung wird Dir die Rechnung per Post zugeschickt, wenn das Rad montiert ist - und das Rad wird weggeschickt, wenn die Oiros auf dem Canyon-Konto eingegangen sind (Ueberweisung vor der Rechnung solltest Du unterlassen, scheint ein Problem (d.h. Verzoegerung) bei der Canyon-Buchhaltung zu verursachen)


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Nen Vorbau zu wechseln ist ja keine Herausforderung.
Verkauf ich halt den Superforce bei eGay (falls er nicht passt) und kauf dann nen VRO für.
Vielleicht tauscht ja auch einer hier im Board mit mir. 

Lenker bleibt ja oder?


----------



## der-elch (9. Januar 2006)

@ustor: I hope so!!! Werd gleich mal anrufen und die solange nerven, bis sie es mir früher schicken  

Ne, aber ich kann ja mal fragen an welchem Teil das liegen könnte, dass das Bike erst so spät kommt.

Greetz


----------



## drei_c (9. Januar 2006)

> Lenker bleibt ja oder?



Nope - Du brauchst einen anderen (speziellen VRO-tauglichen Lenker).
Der Superforcevorbau klemmt den Lenker (herkömmlicherweise) mittig - ein Syntace VRO Vorbau (egal welches Modell) klemmt den Lenker an zwei Stellen aussermittig (ca. 2,5cm jeweils links und rechts der Lenkermitte) - der Lenker für das VRO-System ist daher anders konstuiert und speziell für diese Doppelklemmung ausgelegt, was bei einem "normalen" Lenker nicht der Fall ist.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## der-elch (9. Januar 2006)

Wääääääääähhh  Ich bekomms doch erst im Mai!!!

 Hab grad mal bei Canyon angerufen. Anscheinend haben sie die Bikes in verschiedene Kontingente aufgeteilt und alle die ihr RC jetzt schon haben bzw. bald bekommen, haben 1 aus der ersten Rahmenlieferung ergattert. Ich war leider ein bißchen zu spät dran und muss so lange auf die 2. Fuhre der Rahmen warten.  

Greetz Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## star-fish (9. Januar 2006)

Hab mein XC9 heute bei der Post abgeholt , echt Top das Teil. Noch viel Spaß beim warten


----------



## Rerun (9. Januar 2006)

Sooooo...

heute ist mein XC9 angekommen. Das Abholen bei der Post war dann doch nicht so ohne, musste mit offenem Kofferraum durch die ganze Stadt gurken.
Aber ich brauchte es ja unbedingt heute Abend noch  
Fangen wir mal an: Also verwirrt hat mich erstmal, dass auf dem Karton Größe "M" steht. Nachdem also das Rad ausgepackt war, habe ich erstmal wie verrückt nach einer Größenangabe auf dem Rahmen gesucht... und bis jetzt noch nciht gefunden. Kann das sein? Ich denke aber das es doch die bestellte Größe "L" ist, aber blöd isses allemal. Zweiter Schock, Kratzer auf der XTR Kurbel  Schon bei meinem letzten MTB (Scott Endorphin) hatte ich vom ersten Tag an einen Kratzer am Bremshebel. Der Kratzer stört mich bis heute noch... Auch wenn vielleicht früher oder später noch welche dazukommen sollten, so was ist einfach ärgerlich. Ansonsten bin ich aber höchst zufrieden mit meinem neuen Gefährt. Vor allem die X0 ist ein Traum! In meiner Galerie seht ihr ein paar erste Bilder, bessere folgen noch die Tage.


----------



## bertrueger (9. Januar 2006)

@ Rerun

Glückwunsch!

Das Bike sieht echt klasse aus... (bis auf den Kratzer), aber ich denke, es werden mit der Zeit noch mehr Gebrauchsspuren geben... Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem!!! Auf den Bildern sieht die Größe schwer nach L aus. Ich würde mir aber einen Zollstock schnappen und einfach nachmessen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## CES7 (9. Januar 2006)

Sofort zurück mit dem Bike. Kratzer sind nicht vertretbar.


----------



## Briefträger (9. Januar 2006)

Rerun schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo...
> 
> heute ist mein XC9 angekommen. Das Abholen bei der Post war dann doch nicht so ohne, musste mit offenem Kofferraum durch die ganze Stadt gurken.
> Aber ich brauchte es ja unbedingt heute Abend noch
> Fangen wir mal an: Also verwirrt hat mich erstmal, dass auf dem Karton Größe "M" steht. Nachdem also das Rad ausgepackt war, habe ich erstmal wie verrückt nach einer Größenangabe auf dem Rahmen gesucht... und bis jetzt noch nciht gefunden. Kann das sein? Ich denke aber das es doch die bestellte Größe "L" ist, aber blöd isses allemal. Zweiter Schock, Kratzer auf der XTR Kurbel  Schon bei meinem letzten MTB (Scott Endorphin) hatte ich vom ersten Tag an einen Kratzer am Bremshebel. Der Kratzer stört mich bis heute noch... Auch wenn vielleicht früher oder später noch welche dazukommen sollten, so was ist einfach ärgerlich. Ansonsten bin ich aber höchst zufrieden mit meinem neuen Gefährt. Vor allem die X0 ist ein Traum! In meiner Galerie seht ihr ein paar erste Bilder, bessere folgen noch die Tage.



wohl falsch verpackt worden, hat jemand anderer nun ein größeres radl als du. das mit der zerkratzten xtr kurbel is echt org 

mit der reklamationsabteilung in kontakt treten. wird sich 1stens um eine falschlieferung handeln (falsche rahmengröße) zweitens die xtr kurbel würde ich so nicht akzeptieren.

mach was!


----------



## Staabi (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die Größe ist L. Wegen dem Kratzer, der uns sehr leid tut, bitte ich Dich, dich mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung zu setzen (0261 4040010).

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Jaykay187 (9. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> WÃ¼rde gern auch wissen wollen wie bequem der Superforce Vorbau + Lenker  ist. Mag eher ne komfortablere Position auch wenn da einige hier mit dem Kopf schÃ¼tteln wÃ¼rden. Ich kauf mir ja kein Fully um mir dann durch eine krumme RÃ¼ckenposition den Vorteil des Fullys wieder kaputtzumachen.



Zu den Fotos komme ich heute nicht mehr. Also, die Sitzposition mit dem Superforce wird Dir gefallen. Meine ÃberhÃ¶hung sind im Moment vielleicht 2-3 cm. 
Sehr bequem. Ich habe allerdings trotz 181cm nach langer Beratung einen M-Rahmen (SattelstÃ¼tze ist 1,5cm vor max ) . Ich konnte heute noch eine Stunde in tiefer Nacht mit dem Bike drehen. Ich habe bisher ein Corratec Glacier 2004 gefahren - Was fÃ¼r ein Unterschied! Ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob man bei teureren Bikes als meins (das Corratec kostete ja auch 1600â¬) wirklich einen grossen Unterschied merkt: Joo, schon nach 20 Metern  Sitzt wie angegossen. Am Samstag weiÃ ich dann mehr, aber ich glaube wir werden richtig gute Freunde.  

Beim Montagezustand war der Bremszug leider einmal um das Steuerrohr gewickelt, so das man den Lenker nicht richtig montieren konnte. Keine Ahnung wie der Mechaniker damit die Probefahrt gemacht hat  Naja, 2 Minuten mehr schrauben. 
Achso, meine lieben Canyonisten: Der Bikeguard ist richtig teuer und dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich dann gerne auch einen annÃ¤hernd neuen und nicht so einen zerflederten der einen Frauenrennradaufkleber  und schon mehrere Transporte hinter sich hat.


----------



## Eklk (10. Januar 2006)

Bremzleitung muss noch gekürzt werden ?

Das muss man selber machen ?


----------



## thory (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
habe mir heute ein Torque 2 bestellt, soll im März montiert werden. 
Der Canyon Berater hat mir die Größe "L" mit 120m Vorbau empfohlen. Hat mich ein bisschen gewundert, ich bin 192cm groß mit 91cm Schrittlänge. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen welche Rahmengröße da passt? Mir kommen die Torque Rahmen recht groß vor: Oberrohrlänge 625mm für "L" und 65x für "XL". Insofern scheint dann "L" doch groß genug zu sein.

Einsetzen möchte ich das Torque als "Tourenbike", wenn die Strecken für mein XC-Radl zu heftig werden.

Mal sehn was das gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (10. Januar 2006)

thorny : tolle Bilder !

120 km und 4300 hm ? boaeh


----------



## thory (10. Januar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> thorny : tolle Bilder !
> 
> 120 km und 4300 hm ? boaeh



danke  
war auch ein langer Tag  

Gruss


----------



## Gunnar (10. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> war auch ein langer Tag
> 
> Gruss


Hey, da war ich auch 
Siehe Anhang 
Seid hier dort hoch (sauschwer das letzte Stück) oder seid Ihr von oben runter gekommen?


----------



## thory (10. Januar 2006)

Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da war ich auch
> Siehe Anhang
> Seid hier dort hoch (sauschwer das letzte Stück) oder seid Ihr von oben runter gekommen?


issja lustig - nur ich habe mein Radel schöner in szene gesetzt 
Nee, ich bin da auch hoch, wollte die übliche Tuxerjochstrecke umgehen, da dies eine Skigebietbaustelle ist.

Gruß


----------



## Eklk (10. Januar 2006)

hehe
eipc meats nerve


----------



## ustor (10. Januar 2006)

@der-elch    oh das tut mit leid für dich war mir fast sicher dass
es ein fehler is nachdem meines schon nächste woche da is.

So früh wollt ichs eigentlich garned haben aber bevors dann erst
im Mai kommt bin ich doch ganz froh darüber  wann hast du deines
bestellt? ich meines am 17.12.2005

Heute is Geld raus  RC8 bald werde ich dich in meinen Armen halten
können 

greets UsToR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (10. Januar 2006)

sarakosa schrieb:
			
		

> Danke und es fährt sich super.
> War zwar etwas kalt heute, aber gut Verpackt hat es doch einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Bin vorher immer nur Fully gefahren (04'er FX4000 und ein altes Corratec), hatte etwas Angst wegen dem fehlenden Fahrkomfort aber dafür habe ich jetzt Vortrieb satt!
> Besorge mir eventuell einen weicheren Sattel, habe halt einen Fullyhintern  , aber werde erst noch ein paar Runden drehen.
> Am Bike ist alles super eingestellt, lediglich Sattel und die Ergon-Griffe habe ich auf meine Bedürfnisse eingestellt. Schaltung und Bremse hätten nicht besser eingestellt sein können. Bei meinem 04'er FX4000 mußte ich damals an der Schaltung noch einiges nachstellen!
> ...



Bist du mit der FOX F 80X zufrieden? Habe bisher einiges Negatives über die Gabel gelesen.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (10. Januar 2006)

Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da war ich auch
> Siehe Anhang
> Seid hier dort hoch (sauschwer das letzte Stück) oder seid Ihr von oben runter gekommen?




Hi @Gunnar & @Thory,

meine Freundin und ich auch  , leider fehlen die Bikes auf den Bildern.












Wollte nicht jemand Bilder vom seinem neuen " ES " ins Forum stellen   Warte schon Sehnsüchtig.


MMN


----------



## thory (10. Januar 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du mit der FOX F 80X zufrieden? Habe bisher einiges Negatives über die Gabel gelesen.


Ich habe die F 100X seit 11/04 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kenne ich sonst nur Gabeln, die nicht mal die Hälfte kosten...

Ich kann weder über die Performance im ruppigen Trail noch über die "Brainfunktion" was schlechtes sagen. Das Ding funzt einfach...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## thory (10. Januar 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @Gunnar & @Thory,
> 
> meine Freundin und ich auch  , leider fehlen die Bikes auf den Bildern.
> 
> MMN



na, das gibt ja bald die Wasserfall Galerie. Für die vollständige Wahrheit sollten diese Bilder nicht vorenthalten werden.

Gruss


----------



## sarakosa (10. Januar 2006)

@thof

kann bis jetzt noch nicht viel über die Gabel sagen, es fehlen mir noch ein paar Erfahrungskilometer. Erster Eindruck ist aber positiv.
Das Ansprechverhalten beim uphill soll ja laut Testberichten nicht so gut sein,
wäre mir aber auch egal. An meinem FX4000 habe ich die Manitu Black Platinum, die habe ich meist blockiert wenn es etwas steiler wird.
Berghoch brauche ich keine Federung, was ich da brauche ist mehr Dampf in den Beinen   
Werde in den nächsten Tagen mit den verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten mal etwas spielen. 
Testergebnis werden ich noch liefern.


----------



## Jaykay187 (10. Januar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Bremzleitung muss noch gekürzt werden ?
> 
> Das muss man selber machen ?



 nein, sie war einmal um das Steuerrohr gewickelt. Also musste man den Bremsgriff abschrauben und das ganze wieder zurückwickeln.
Erst dann konnte man den Lenker an den Vorbau schrauben. 
Die Probefahrt, wie im Checkheft als erledigt markiert, konnte man so aber nicht machen, da der Lenker kaum an den Vorbau kam.


----------



## Staabi (10. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, sie war einmal um das Steuerrohr gewickelt. Also musste man den Bremsgriff abschrauben und das ganze wieder zurückwickeln.
> Erst dann konnte man den Lenker an den Vorbau schrauben.
> Die Probefahrt, wie im Checkheft als erledigt markiert, konnte man so aber nicht machen, da der Lenker kaum an den Vorbau kam.



Hallo,

das Problem war im letzten Jahr schonmal hier im Forum aufgetaucht und ich hatte das ganze dann mal geprüft. Der Bremszug wickelt sich um das Steuerrohr, wenn das Steuerrohr bei ausgebauten Vorderrad und demontierten Lenker gedreht wird, was entweder beim Ein-oder Auspacken passiert sein kann. Bremsgriff abschrauben wäre also nicht nötig gewesen, nur zurückdrehen. Probefahrten mit voll funktionsfähigem Bike werden vor Versand definitiv gemacht.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Jaykay187 (10. Januar 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem war im letzten Jahr schonmal hier im Forum aufgetaucht und ich hatte das ganze dann mal geprüft. Der Bremszug wickelt sich um das Steuerrohr, wenn das Steuerrohr bei ausgebauten Vorderrad und demontierten Lenker gedreht wird, was entweder beim Ein-oder Auspacken passiert sein kann. Bremsgriff abschrauben wäre also nicht nötig gewesen, nur zurückdrehen. Probefahrten mit voll funktionsfähigem Bike werden vor Versand definitiv gemacht.
> 
> ...



Okay, das ist möglich. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, das ich den Griff unter dem Rahmen herziehen musste, aber sei es drum. 
A) ist es nicht schlimm B) ist es durchaus sehr gut möglich, dass ich für einfache Dinge einen komplizierten Weg wähle.  Wenn Du sagst, das Probefahrten definitiv gemacht werden, ist aber nur Deine Lösung möglich.  
In diesem Fall entschuldige ich mich bei "meinem" Mechaniker. 

Ich denke Du hast Urlaub


----------



## botswana23 (11. Januar 2006)

Habt ihr es gut  

Ich habe mein Torque auch schon im Dezember bestellt wird aber "erst" im März montiert. Passt schon ......

Jetzt zwei Fragen nochmal :

1 Muss man die Bremsleitung wirklich selber kürzen ??
2 Werden nicht immer neue Bikeguard's verschickt ?


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. Januar 2006)

botswana23 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr es gut
> 
> Ich habe mein Torque auch schon im Dezember bestellt wird aber "erst" im März montiert. Passt schon ......
> 
> ...



*editiert*

2. Ich denke nein und das kann man auch nicht erwarten. Aber meiner war definitiv sehr angegriffen und schon mehrfach im Einsatz, was man auch am Innenleben erkennen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (11. Januar 2006)

zu 2)

Klingt jetzt aber komisch. Wenn ich mein Bike zur Inspektion schicke, dann werde ich es ja wieder im Karton zurückerhalten. Also muss es für jedes verkaufte Bike einen Karton geben. Wann sollen die dann wiederverwendet werden ? Wenn das Bike zurückgeschickt wird und dann verschrottet ?


----------



## thof (11. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ich denke nein und das kann man auch nicht erwarten. Aber meiner war definitiv sehr angegriffen und schon mehrfach im Einsatz, was man auch am Innenleben erkennen konnte.



Ich denke SEHR WOHL! Für was zahle ich sonst die 12 Öcken?


----------



## Wuudi (11. Januar 2006)

Das WXC meiner Freundin war im Jahre 2003 definitiv in einem neuen Karton drinnen .....


----------



## botswana23 (11. Januar 2006)

Also nochmal :

Zu 1) : Auf dem Bild "Grösse M ?" von Rerun steht auf dem BikeGuard ein Aufleber mit der Aufschrift "Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden !!!!"

Zu 2) : Wenn man natürlich einen alten Karton bekommt kann der Aufkleber von jemand anderen sein.
Trotzdem warum soll man ~ 13 Euro für einen "alten" karton zahlen ???? Das ist ja schon wie bei den Umzugskartons


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2)
> 
> Klingt jetzt aber komisch. Wenn ich mein Bike zur Inspektion schicke, dann werde ich es ja wieder im Karton zurückerhalten. Also muss es für jedes verkaufte Bike einen Karton geben. Wann sollen die dann wiederverwendet werden ? Wenn das Bike zurückgeschickt wird und dann verschrottet ?



Retouren, Wandlungen usw. die dann im Laden als Gebraucht oder Rücknahme verkauft werden. Meiner ist von einem Roadlite WRX. Bei Rose zahlt man 3,95 Versand inklusive Karton  Dafür dauert es etwas länger (Sperrgut)

Ärgerlich finde ich, das der Karton jetzt noch eine Inspektion schafft und dann war es das vermutlich. Das klingt pingelig, aber der Bikeguard ist nun mal die zentrale Verbindung zwischen Canyon und mir und soll ja eine Inspektionen halten. Herr Arnold wird dann aber einen neuen Karton in Rechnung stellen, wenn der alte kaputt ist

@botswana23: Ach, es ging gar nicht um mich


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2006)

Ich hab meine bestellten Canyon-Bikes (3) immer in einem nagelneuen Karton
geliefert bekommen. Bei Rücksendung (Wartung / Reperatur) kam das Bike im
gleichen Karton wieder. Selbst mit dem gleichen Versand-Zubehör.


----------



## gk_canyon (11. Januar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Bremzleitung muss noch gekürzt werden ?
> 
> Das muss man selber machen ?




Hallo,

nein, die Bremsleitung müsst Ihr natürlich nicht selbst kürzen. 

Beste Grüße

Gesine


----------



## xplott (11. Januar 2006)

Da ich das letzte Jahr (ES6) noch leer ausging, bin
ich am Montag nach Koblenz gefahren um mir ein ES7 auszusuchen.

Ich habe mir eins in Grösse L, bei Körpergröße 185 und Lebendgewicht von  100 kg   gegönnt.

Habe jetz über ein Jahr gewartet...und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der 2006er Austattung.
Mein VMT ist in (und jetzt kommts) KW 04/06....

Bin schon ganz nervös und jetz auf der Suche nach einem guten Radcomputer. Mit Puls und Höhenmessung. Eventuell kann ich ja in diesem Forum einen Empfehlung bekommen.

Schöne Grüße...

und schon mal thx
xplott...


----------



## Wuudi (11. Januar 2006)

Entweder ein HAC4 bzw. der neue HAC4Pro/Plus oder ein Polar 720 oder 725.

Den HAC kriegst du jetzt relativ günstig, da es seit kurzen das Nachfolgemodell Pro gibt.

Um es kurz zu sagen: Der Hac ist ein Radcomputer mit Fitnessfunktionen, der Polar eine Fitnessuhr mit Radfunktionen. 

Such mal hier im Forum gibt es gaaaaaanz viele Threads dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2006)

Cyclo Sport hat seit längerem den HAC 5 angekündigt und es wird ihn wohl
endlich zum Frühjahr geben. Erstes Bild mit Funktionsübersicht beim
Roseversand einzusehen. Der Vorteil gegenüber HAC 4 / Plus: Er kann am
Handgelenk wie die Polar getragen werden, sieht aber wesentlich edler aus
als der Polar. Und wahrscheinlich gibts auch hier wieder 5 Jahre Garantie. Also
vielleicht noch etwas abwarten, denn dann gibts den HAC 4 noch günstiger.


----------



## rumblefish (11. Januar 2006)

Was mir bei den Fahradcomputern mit Herzfrequenzmessung gar nicht gefällt ist, das Du entweder nur die Herzfrequenz oder die Geschwindigkeit angezeigt bekommst. Aber beides gleichzeitig geht nicht. Oder irre ich mich hier ?

Jedenfalls habe ich mir deshalb einen Cyclo CM 434 Tacho mit Höhenmesser drangeschraubt, und daneben einen Polar Herzfrequenzmesser (Fahradhalterung gibts bei Polar). Somit habe ich alle relevanten Daten im Blick.


----------



## Wuudi (11. Januar 2006)

Öhm, entweder ich irre mich jetzt, oder der Hac4 kann auch in der unteren Anzeige die HFZ anzeigen.

Ausserdem gibt's in der Mitte noch den Balken der dir in 10er Schritten anzeigt welche HFZ du hast.

Edit: Kann er definitiv, guck mal auf Thorstens Seite: http://www.mountainbike-page.de/

Sieht dann (im Pro) so aus:


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zu dem Hac4 Pro. Zeigt dieser die gesamt gefahrenen Höhenmeter an oder nur die aktuelle Höhe wo man sich gerade befindet?

Was soll denn dieses gute Stück kosten?  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. Januar 2006)

Ich seh schon^^, der Preis ist heiß  

Gibt es gute Fahrradcomputer mit Höhenmeter- und Steigungs/Gefälle-Funktion in der Preisklasse um 50-70 Euro?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## der-elch (11. Januar 2006)

@ustor: ich habs am 3.1 bestellt, naja, muss eh noch n bißchen sparen bis dahin!!!  Wenn Du deins hast, kannst ja mal erzählen, wie sich´s in freier Wildbahn verhält  

Greetz Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da hier im Canyon-Wartezimmer gute Unterhaltung ja garantiert ist, muss ich mich gleich mal dazugesellen. Nach harten Tagen des inneren Kampfes habe ich mir gerade eben ein ES7 bestellt, und weiss garnicht wie ich die Tage bis Mitte Februar (laut Telefon) abwarten soll.  

Nur eine kleine Frage an die Experten wegen der Grösse hätte ich noch (jaja, ich weiss, im nachhinein immer schlecht)... bin 171cm "gross", Beinlänge ca. 79cm und habe mich für die Grösse S entschieden. (Mein altes Speci ist M, hat aber fast die gleichen Daten wie das Canyon in S.) Passt das so? Beim Canyon in M hätte ich schon ganz schön Angst um die Klöten.....autsch

Schöne Wartezeit an alle und ein schönes Radl natürlich

der Schluckspecht


----------



## loxa789 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Schluchtspech!

Hab fast die gleichen Masse wie du bin 172 groß und hab eine Beilänge von ca. 81 cm. Hab mir ein xc8 in M bestellt. Bin bis jetzt Team Bow von Corratec gefahren mit 46cm Rahmenhöhe, 57cm  Oberrohrlänge und einer Sattelüberhöhung ca.10 cm. Rad fährt sich Bergauf wie ne Rakette. Kann dir aber nicht wirklich weiterhelfen aber eins ist sicher ein etwas zu kleiner Rahmen ist leichter angepasst als ein zu großer. Deine Entscheidung war sicher nicht falsch! Nur optisch ist das M deutlich schöner als ein S aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten. 

Gruß Loxa789


----------



## Rip258 (11. Januar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hier im Canyon-Wartezimmer gute Unterhaltung ja garantiert ist, muss ich mich gleich mal dazugesellen. Nach harten Tagen des inneren Kampfes habe ich mir gerade eben ein ES7 bestellt, und weiss garnicht wie ich die Tage bis Mitte Februar (laut Telefon) abwarten soll.
> 
> ...



Hey Biker ich habe auch das ES7 geordert mit ähnlichen Daten wie Du, Körßergröße 172. Ich habe per Internet bestellt und eine Bestellbestätigung in Größe S bekommen. Im Bestellformular gab es zwei Sitzposition zur Auswahl die eine war bequem/ aufrecht und die andere sportlich/ gestreckt (Wort laut war ähnlich wie oben beschrieben). Ich hatte bequem angekreuzt und deshalb vermutlich den Rahmen in S bestätig bekommen. Mir ging es aber wie Dir und hatte Zweifel. Nach Rücksprache mit einem Kundenberater meinte dieser,  er würde mir lieber Größe M empfehlen, für die ich mich auch entschieden habe. Vermutlich sind wir gerade im Grenzbereich. Falls mir die Sitzposition doch zu gestreckt ist, werde ich dies durch einen anderen Vorbau ausgleichen?


----------



## Gunnar (11. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> na, das gibt ja bald die Wasserfall Galerie. Für die vollständige Wahrheit sollten diese Bilder nicht vorenthalten werden.
> 
> Gruss



Klein ist die Welt und die Gleichgesinnten treffen sich immer wieder...


----------



## Wakko (11. Januar 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon^^, der Preis ist heiß
> 
> Gibt es gute Fahrradcomputer mit Höhenmeter- und Steigungs/Gefälle-Funktion in der Preisklasse um 50-70 Euro?
> 
> ...


@sebastian:
fuer knapp 60 eur bekommst du einen ciclo 434 bei www.bike-discount.de. hab mir soeben einen zugelegt, aber noch nicht montiert.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (11. Januar 2006)

ES9 Wanted !!!!

Habe heute Nachmittag Lieferung von Canyon bekommen, hatte jedoch nicht 2599,- Euro im Portemonnaie. Habe mit der freundlichen Postfrau vereinbart, dass ich das Paket heute Abend direkt im Paketzentrum abhole.  Zu Hause angekommen und mit einem riesigen lächeln im Gesicht sollte es ans auspacken gehen. Kurz nach dem Öffnen war die Vorfreude jedoch leicht geschmälert, denn mich lächelte nicht mein ES9 sondern ein XC9 an.  

Nach Rücksprache mit Canyon und tausend Entschuldigungen von Hotline - Mitarbeiter geht es nun zurück und mir soll mein ES9 Gr.M sofort zugeschickt werden.  
Also wer sein XC9 vermißt und ein ES9 zu viel hat, bitte melden.

Trotz der Verwechselung sind die Lieferzeiten 2006 der Hammer , VMT KW2 ->  Lieferung KW2.

MMN

PS: Was mir aufgefallen ist, die XC Serie hat doch als Dämpfer den MC3.3, wieso hat dieses XC9 den Pearl 3.3 ? Sonderwunsch?
Bild: XC mit Pearl 3.3


----------



## CES7 (11. Januar 2006)

Ist der Pearl 3.3 so bullig wie er hier beschrieben wird?


----------



## Hupert (11. Januar 2006)

Mann da bin ich ja echt beruhigt, mein XC9 steht morgen oder übermorgen an, aber nen Pearl hab ich nich dazubestellt. Vielleicht haben die auch einfach nur den Rahmen verwechselt... was nicht gerade für Professionalität spricht. Da sollte mindestens ne schriftliche Abmahnung für die arme Sau welche es verbockt hat drin sein ;-)


----------



## CES7 (11. Januar 2006)

Ich dachte, dass mehrfach gebrauchte Bikecontainer zu einer Firma wie Bike-Discount gehören würden, aber ich habe mich da wohl in Canyon getäuscht. Bitte verwendet bei Erstlieferungen in Zukunft immer einen frischen Bikeguard. Die Leute werdens euch danken.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (11. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Pearl 3.3 so bullig wie er hier beschrieben wird?



Habe das Bike nicht aus dem Karton geholt, um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden. So von Oben betrachtet, Cola-Dosen Niveau hat er nicht.

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (11. Januar 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Mann da bin ich ja echt beruhigt, mein XC9 steht morgen oder übermorgen an, aber nen Pearl hab ich nich dazubestellt. Vielleicht haben die auch einfach nur den Rahmen verwechselt... was nicht gerade für Professionalität spricht. Da sollte mindestens ne schriftliche Abmahnung für die arme Sau welche es verbockt hat drin sein ;-)




Vielleicht ist es ja Dein XC9 und mein ES9 wird jetzt erst gebaut. Und mit der Abmahnung, da gibt es schlimmeres. Fehler passieren jedem und bevor man so etwas macht, sollte man sich an die eigene Nase fassen.  

MMN


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. Januar 2006)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Pearl 3.3 so bullig wie er hier beschrieben wird?



Hmmh, mein 3.3 sieht ganz anders aus und nein der Dämpfer ist genauso gross oder zumindest nicht viel grösser wie andere. Sieht auf dem Foto anders aus.

@sebot.rlp: Ich habe am MTB den Ciclo 436, weil man damit auch die Tourdaten auf den PC speichern kann. Die GPS Software MagicMaps untestützt den Import dieser Daten mittlerweile auch.

@schluckspecht: Ich habe beim ES auch nach Beratung von Canyon statt L ein M genommen. Es passt wirklich sehr gut (ich warte sehnsüchtig auf das Wochenende). Die Sattelstütze ist zwar nahe am Limit aber bei Canyon meinte man,  das das so noch gut passt.


----------



## JürgenH (11. Januar 2006)

Sooo, mein Fahrradl (XC 6) ist fertig 

Heute kam die Rechnung*freu*, werd morgen gleich die Kohle rüberschieben und dann denke ich werd ich es nächste Woche haben. 

Das ganze hat insgesamt tatsächlich nur 2 Wochen gedauert von Bestellung bis Montage und Rechungsübersendung!
Kein Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, da hätte ich etwa 4 Monate warten müssen....

Ist das geil!!! 

Also dann, Tschausn und Gruß aus München


----------



## Hupert (11. Januar 2006)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es ja Dein XC9 und mein ES9 wird jetzt erst gebaut. Und mit der Abmahnung, da gibt es schlimmeres. Fehler passieren jedem und bevor man so etwas macht, sollte man sich an die eigene Nase fassen.
> 
> MMN



Das war nich ganz ernst gemeint aber Schwamm drüber, werd trotzdem erstmal ganz genau hingucken wenn ich gierig meinen Bikeguard aufreiße...


----------



## RayKo (11. Januar 2006)

@JayKay187:
ich stehe noch vor der gleichen Entscheidung: ES7 in M oder L. Bei Canyon haben sie zu mir gesagt, ich liege im Grenzbereich:, 183cm, 85cm SL. Wie sehen die Werte denn bei Dir aus?


----------



## thof (12. Januar 2006)

Ich bin 180 cm, SL 83 cm. Ich habe mir das Grand Canyon Pro jetzt in M bestellt. Hätte Canyon für mich die Geometrie mittels PPS bestimmen lassen, es wäre ein L-Rahmen geworden, möchte ich wetten. Es kommt m.E. nicht so sehr auf die Schrittlänge, sonder mehr auf die Länge deines Oberkörpers an. Also für mich war die Länge des Oberrohres (595 statt 610) ausschlaggebend und nicht die Rahmenhöhe!


----------



## rumblefish (12. Januar 2006)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> @sebastian:
> fuer knapp 60 eur bekommst du einen ciclo 434 bei www.bike-discount.de. hab mir soeben einen zugelegt, aber noch nicht montiert.



Genau diesen habe ich mir genau dort auch auch besorgt und kann den auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Hat mich die ganze Saison überzeugt.


@Wuudi
hast tatsächlich Recht mit der gleichzeitigen Anzeige von HFQ und Geschwindigkeit. Aber wenn jemand schon einen professionellen Pulsmesser sein eigen nennt, dann würde ich zu oben genannten Tacho greifen und knapp 80 Euro sparen.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2006)

Du sparst nicht 80â¬, denn der 434 ist ohne PC Interface. Wenn du den mit dem HAC vergleichen willst, dann musst du mit dem  	Ciclo HAC 4 Titan 109,99 Euro vergleichen. Macht dann 47â¬ Unterschied.

Nur, der 434 kennt 2 verschiedene RÃ¤der mit unterschiedlichem Reifenumfang; der HAC4 (nicht Pro) nicht


----------



## Jaykay187 (12. Januar 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> @JayKay187:
> ich stehe noch vor der gleichen Entscheidung: ES7 in M oder L. Bei Canyon haben sie zu mir gesagt, ich liege im Grenzbereich:, 183cm, 85cm SL. Wie sehen die Werte denn bei Dir aus?



181, 88cm. Wenn man bequem fahren möchte, ist M vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Ich habe auf jeden Fall ein sehr hohes Komfortgefühl und nicht so gestreckt wie bei meinem L-MTB.

Die Geometrie-Exeltabelle die hier rumgeistert, sagt auch eindeutig M bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (12. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du sparst nicht 80, denn der 434 ist ohne PC Interface. Wenn du den mit dem HAC vergleichen willst, dann musst du mit dem  	Ciclo HAC 4 Titan 109,99 Euro vergleichen. Macht dann 47 Unterschied.
> 
> Nur, der 434 kennt 2 verschiedene Räder mit unterschiedlichem Reifenumfang; der HAC4 (nicht Pro) nicht



Allerdings ist die Herzfrequenzmessung vom HAC auch nicht mit der einer hochwertigen Polaruhr vergleichbar (Ownzonetraining, Kalorienverbrauch, prozentualer Fettanteil, etc .......). 

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden was für Daten und Informationen er für sich SELBER benötigt.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2006)

Über das Thema könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren 

Bzw. jeder muss selber wissen ob er die aproximierten Werte vom Polar braucht oder nicht - und komm mir jetzt nicht mit die sind super genau, denn so Dinge wie Kalorienverbrauch kann man halt eben nicht wirklich mit mathematischen Formeln berechnen


----------



## drei_c (12. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> 181, 88cm. Wenn man bequem fahren möchte, ist M vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Ich habe auf jeden Fall ein sehr hohes Komfortgefühl und nicht so gestreckt wie bei meinem L-MTB.



Tach Kollegen (ich: 180, 87) - habe ein ES in M bestellt, weil ich ein wendiges agiles Bike wollte (Einsatzbereich spielt m.E. mit eine wichtige Rolle) und die Sitzpos. des ES eher gemässigt (aufrechter als die HT oder XC ist, vgl. Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrwinkel). Dass M bequemer ist als L halte ich bei "unserer" Schrittlänge für nicht ganz korrekt, da korrektes Treten, also nicht wie ein 16jähriger aufm Kinderdreirad, einen vergleichsweise langen Sattelstützenauszug verlangt, was im Vergleich zu L eine sportlichere Sitzposi. bedeutet. Die Oberrohrlänge des L wäre erst ca. ab 175cm zu lang. (Kann das von nem Rocky Element mit ca.615er Oberrohrlänge und Prophet SL mit ca. 620 bestätigen). Aber die Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung kannst Du durch einen steileren - noch besser variablen Vorbau ausgleichen. z.B. der hier oft empfohlene Syntace VRO mit entspr. Lenker ist wirklich ne tolle Sache (fahre ich jetzt schon am C.dale).

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Jaykay187 (12. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Kollegen (ich: 180, 87) - habe ein ES in M bestellt, weil ich ein wendiges agiles Bike wollte (Einsatzbereich spielt m.E. mit eine wichtige Rolle) und die Sitzpos. des ES eher gemässigt (aufrechter als die HT oder XC ist, vgl. Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrwinkel). Dass M bequemer ist als L halte ich bei "unserer" Schrittlänge für nicht ganz korrekt, da korrektes Treten, also nicht wie ein 16jähriger aufm Kinderdreirad, einen vergleichsweise langen Sattelstützenauszug verlangt, was im Vergleich zu L eine sportlichere Sitzposi. bedeutet. Die Oberrohrlänge des L wäre erst ca. ab 175cm zu lang. (Kann das von nem Rocky Element mit ca.615er Oberrohrlänge und Prophet SL mit ca. 620 bestätigen). Aber die Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung kannst Du durch einen steileren - noch besser variablen Vorbau ausgleichen. z.B. der hier oft empfohlene Syntace VRO mit entspr. Lenker ist wirklich ne tolle Sache (fahre ich jetzt schon am C.dale).
> 
> Gruss drei_c



Wie schon geschrieben habe ich meine Sattelstütze beim ES9 ca. 1,5 - 2 cm vor max. 
Bisher bin ich ein Corratec Glacier in L gefahren, was ich mit dem Syntace VRO austatten musste, damit die Überhöhung nicht so stark ausfällt. Ich werde es mal genau vermessen, aber die Überhöhung des ES in M ist eindeutig geringer (optisch ca. 2-3cm) als bei meinem Corratec inkl. aufgestellen VRO (5cm). Wobei mich eher die Länge als die Überhöhung stört.
Deshalb trifft für mich "komfortabler" eindeutig zu. Es kann aber auch einfach an Rücken oder Armlänge usw. liegen (BTW ist der Vorbau beim meinem M auch 90mm). Am Samstag habe ich eine echte Tour mit dem Bike geplant, vielleicht ändern sich meine Eindrücke dann.


----------



## drei_c (12. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag habe ich eine echte Tour mit dem Bike geplant, vielleicht ändern sich meine Eindrücke dann.



Bitte danach Deine Fahreindrücke (bez. Sitzposi.) posten, würde mich interessieren. Danke. Gruss Jo.


----------



## Jaykay187 (12. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte danach Deine Fahreindrücke (bez. Sitzposi.) posten, würde mich interessieren. Danke. Gruss Jo.



Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakko (12. Januar 2006)

So, dann reihe ich mich hiermit mal ganz offiziell in den Warte-Thread ein. Hab gestern ein WXC8 in S bestellt, das wie schon geschrieben lt. Canyon Ende März montiert werden soll...


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Januar 2006)

ich hab mir ein esx6 bestellt. und canyon hat mir anhand meiner maße L empfohlen. bei 180 cm körpergröße und 86cm beinlänge hätte ich eher mit M gerechnet. was meint ihr? ist das zu groß?


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

werden nur noch Fullys geordert.

Wie siehts mit den Hardtail-Ridern aus.
P.S.
Dieses Jahr wirds beim mir nen Rennrad ( Roadmaster Pro Compact) mit VMT KW5.

Noch allen viel Spaß beim Warten.
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude
Gruß


----------



## Quellekatalog (12. Januar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir ein esx6 bestellt. und canyon hat mir anhand meiner maße L empfohlen. bei 180 cm körpergröße und 86cm beinlänge hätte ich eher mit M gerechnet. was meint ihr? ist das zu groß?



Nein, sicher nicht zu klein, sollte sehr gut passen, klein und wendig.


----------



## Skippy (12. Januar 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit den Hardtail-Ridern aus.



Nein   Mein Nachbar hat mein Yellowstone heute angenommen, und ich habe eben die erste Fahrt um den Block gemacht


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Januar 2006)

@Quellekatalog: danke jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen^^


----------



## botswana23 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den Torque bestellern aus ?

Mein VMT ist in KW 9 und bei euch ??


----------



## alialbert (13. Januar 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> *werden nur noch Fullys geordert.*
> 
> ...



*Nein!!!*
Ich habe mir am Mittwoch (war in Koblenz wegen Inspektion für mein RR F10) ein Grand Canyon Ultimate bestellt   Montagetermin ist die 4.Woche, dann sollte es doch evtl. noch in diesem Monat klappen  
Hatte mal ein Fully (Bergwerk Kurare) bin damit aber einfach nicht klar gekommen, möchte keins mehr haben.

Peter


----------



## Maschsa (13. Januar 2006)

Hat jemand schon sein neues ES?
Oder weiß jemand schon den genauen Montagetermin?
Habe mein ES7/L am 09.01.06 direkt im Laden bestellt, mit VMT 04/2006, und bis heute noch keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (13. Januar 2006)

Ein (oder mehrere ES9) wurden bereits ausgeliefert.

Ich habe erfahren, dass heute die letzten Teile für das ES7 (wahrscheinlich die Sun-Ringle Teile) angeliefert werden und nächste Woche die ersten ES7 montiert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (13. Januar 2006)

Das ist interessant. Wer ein bike mit Sun Hinterradnabe hat, bitte mal posten wie sich das Teil anhört. Besonders so im Vergleich mit nem 0815 XT Freilauf.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Januar 2006)

Oder halt, wurden schon XC7 ausgeliefert ? 

Dann kann's vielleicht auch was anderes sein und nicht die Nabe


----------



## rutschi (13. Januar 2006)

Also für mein ES7 habe ich Termin VMT 02/06 erhalten....sollte also in der Pipeline stehen...
....an dem Bildern der neuen ES wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert....

...also ES/06 Besitzter - hört auf die bikes zu knutschen und postet endlich mal die bilder!!!


----------



## Wuudi (13. Januar 2006)

Hab ich auch rutschi 

Meins steht auch in der Pipeline, aber wie gesagt habe ich gestern erfahren, dass heute die letzten Teile für unsere ES7 ankommen.

Da bereits ES9 montiert wurden, muss es eben etwas von Sun-Ringle sein oder vielleicht der Syntace Lenker...


----------



## drei_c (13. Januar 2006)

Hehe - die 2006er ES-7 Gang formiert sich... habe dieselben Daten wie ihr...


----------



## Wuudi (13. Januar 2006)

Nächste Woche geht's looooos , nächste Woche gehts looos


----------



## Maschsa (13. Januar 2006)

Also lt. Canyon-PC sollten die Rahmen ES7 ab 11.01.06 geliefert werden. Habe bei der Bestellung mal einen Blick riskiert. Werde mal nachhören, ob oder wann noch eine Auftragsbestätigung kommt.


----------



## Wakko (13. Januar 2006)

was ist denn jetzt ausschlaggebend fuer die rahmengroesse. ich habe ohne die masse des pps(hab torso etc noch nie gemessen) unter angabe von schrittlaenge und koerpergroesse(1.61m; 73cmSL) gefragt, was ich nehmen soll.angeblich lag ich zwischen XS und S(wxc8). von der hoehe gabs es keine probleme und da ich gerne weniger aufrecht sitze, hab ich dann s genommen. und auch da meinte canyon, um gestreckt zu sitzen muesste ich den vro ganz nach vorne stellen. was sagt ihr, sind 56cm oberrohrlaenge evtl doch zu lang? ich fahr zur zeit ein giant terrago in 17.5" mit mind. 55cm o-rohr, vorbau 100mm+gekroepftem sattel. ich weiss, dass der rahmen zu gross ist, zumindest von der hoehe her. aber in der horizontalen fuehl ich mich ganz wohl und moechte nicht unbedingt aufrechter sitzen.

was meint ihr? war die wahl groesse s zu nehmen richtig?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Januar 2006)

Ich denke S ist richtig.

Meine Freundin ist 156 mit SL72 und fährt seit 3 Jahren ein WXC1 in XS. Sie sitzt darauf ziemlich aufrecht, aber ihr passt das auch sehr gut.

Deshalb denke ich, dass mit deinen Massen und gewünschter Sitzposition ein S richtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (13. Januar 2006)

Die richtige OR länge aus der Shcrittlänge zu erraten ist etwas schwierig  
probiers mal hiermit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199906


----------



## Wakko (13. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke S ist richtig.
> 
> Meine Freundin ist 156 mit SL72 und fährt seit 3 Jahren ein WXC1 in XS. Sie sitzt darauf ziemlich aufrecht, aber ihr passt das auch sehr gut.
> 
> Deshalb denke ich, dass mit deinen Massen und gewünschter Sitzposition ein S richtig ist.



aemkei: jetzt mal ohne all die laengen auszumessen. wenn ich mich mal mit wuudis freundin vergleiche, koennte s ganz gut hinkommen. 
ich werde das trotzdem mal nach dem pdf ausmessen. umbestellen ginge immer noch aber wenn ich wirklich zwischen den beiden groessen liege, wuerde ich auch wg des flaschenhalters imrahmen s nehmen. angeblich passt da eine 0.7l flasche rein, solange man einen halter mit seitlichem zugriff verwendet.


----------



## Rip258 (13. Januar 2006)

Ich selbst habe den Ciclo 436 M (M = Memory), diesen kann man am PC anschließen und die Tourendaten auswerten, speichern, Höhenprofile der Tour anschauen und vieles mehr. Seit 3 Jahren hab ich diesen und bin sehr zufrieden. Das einzige ist der etwas hohe Stromverbrauch. Bei 6000 km im Jahr mind. eine Batarie (CR2032). Sind günstig über Ebay zu erhalten. Den Pulsmesser den ich benütze ist von Polar.

Ob nun Hac4, 434 oder 436M mußt Du selbst entscheiden. Klicke doch einfach auf www.ciclosport.de


----------



## Briefträger (13. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder halt, wurden schon XC7 ausgeliefert ?
> 
> Dann kann's vielleicht auch was anderes sein und nicht die Nabe



nope hab mein xc7 noch nicht, weil eigentlich montage kw 1, jedoch wartet es auf die endmontage von deinem bike  rechne auch mit nächster woche, oder sonst kw 4...

aber fotos folgen dann sofort


----------



## stlei (13. Januar 2006)

mein es7 konnte - nach aussage von canynon - nicht ausgeliefert werden, da die syntace komponenten noch im zoll hängen sollen.

cu

stlei


----------



## CES7 (13. Januar 2006)

Die Syntace-Komponenten hängen wohl im bayrischen Zoll fest? 

Yo mei wo hoatts sich denn mei ES7 fokrochn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ill (14. Januar 2006)

ich depp hab vergessen die versandgebühren zu überweisen sonst hätte ich mein XC9 wohl schon dieses wochenede unterm hintern gehabt  

selber schuld, so kann ich das grieblige gefühl des "es nicht erwarten können " weiter genießen


----------



## Briefträger (14. Januar 2006)

wie kann man auf die versandkosten vergessen?


----------



## alialbert (14. Januar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man auf die versandkosten vergessen?


Er hats probiert und ist bestraft worden  

Peter


----------



## Reispfanne (14. Januar 2006)

So,wollte bloß mit etwas Verspätung vermelden, dass der Postmann am Donnerstag mein XC6 vorbeigebracht hat. Hab's leider erst heute zu ner Ausfahrt geschafft, aber das hat sich gelohnt, das Dauergrinsen geht wohl erst über Nacht weg  Mal sehen, werde morgen mal versuchen ein paar Bilder hochzuladen, um die (sehr schicke) schwarze XC7-XC9 Flotte mal ein bisschen durcheinanderzubringen


----------



## krankhank (14. Januar 2006)

Servus zusammen,

heute hat mich der Paketbote endlich aus dem Wartezimmer befreit.
Lange musste ich ja eh nicht warten mit einem VMT 0205 aber man hofft ja trotzdem jeden Tag, dass der Postbote klingelt.
So wie auf den Fotos wiegts laut Personenwaage 10,8 kg.  
Morgen kann ich dann endlich ne Testrunde drehen   
Viel Spaß noch beim warten - es lohnt sich!!


----------



## Wakko (14. Januar 2006)

soo, zumindest ist der canyon katalog schon mal da. die BIKE war schneller als canyon


----------



## d_b (15. Januar 2006)

krankhank schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> heute hat mich der Paketbote endlich aus dem Wartezimmer befreit.
> Lange musste ich ja eh nicht warten mit einem VMT 0205 aber man hofft ja trotzdem jeden Tag, dass der Postbote klingelt.
> ...



Schön, Schön  
Meins hat VMT 03/06... ich kanns ja dann von der anderen Seite zeigen


----------



## Rerun (15. Januar 2006)

wunderschön! und nur 10,8... da wird man mit einem xc9 schon neidisch!


----------



## alialbert (15. Januar 2006)

d_b schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, Schön
> Meins hat VMT 03/06... ich kanns ja dann von der anderen Seite zeigen



... und mein "Ultimate" VMT 04/06. Da bin ich mal gespannt  

Peter


----------



## d_b (15. Januar 2006)

krankhank schrieb:
			
		

> So wie auf den Fotos wiegts laut Personenwaage 10,8 kg.



Btw, welche Rahmengröße ist das? M?
Meins wird L, auf das "genaue" Gewicht bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (15. Januar 2006)

is schon ein optischer leckerbissen, aber ich glaub der rerun übertreibt da ein wenig... mein XC9 darf trotzdem mit im bett schlafen wenn´s denn mal am mittwoch kommt oder so...


----------



## krankhank (15. Januar 2006)

Also Probefahrt hab ich jetzt hinter mir - erster Eindruck: Spitze!!  
Das einzige was mich gestört hat, waren diese hässlichen weißen Aufkleber auf den Felgen. Ich hab sie runtergezogen und hatte dann noch überall die Kleberreste drauf und bis die dann runter waren ...  

@ d_b
meins is auch in L


----------



## Wakko (15. Januar 2006)

nachdem ich mich mal vermessen habe, komme ich von der oberrohrlänge sogar auf 56cm(=o-rohrlänge des wxc in s). dafür weichen die werte für sitzrohrlänge 380mm und steuerrohrlänge 90mm deutlich von den geometriedaten von canyon für das wxc ab. etwas seltsam. kann es sein, dass da anders gemessen wurde?


----------



## Schwelmi (15. Januar 2006)

saugeiles Bike hast Du da krankhank...einfach perfekt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Würde mich mal freuen über ein Bild von einem XC5


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2006)

@Wakko:

Die Steuerrohrlänge ist bei Canyon (und vielen anderen) immer mehr als laut dem Excel-Sheet. Hast du für die Sitzrohrlänge schon den Wert vom der Spalte aus 2004 genommen ? Mit dieser Spalte stimmts bei uns immer gut überein.

@Icebreaker: Dann ist wie von mir vermutet der Syntace-Lenker schuld, aber der sollte ja anscheinend am Freitag angekommen sein ..Hoffma


----------



## d_b (15. Januar 2006)

krankhank schrieb:
			
		

> Also Probefahrt hab ich jetzt hinter mir - erster Eindruck: Spitze!!
> Das einzige was mich gestört hat, waren diese hässlichen weißen Aufkleber auf den Felgen. Ich hab sie runtergezogen und hatte dann noch überall die Kleberreste drauf und bis die dann runter waren ...
> 
> @ d_b
> meins is auch in L



 das is ja noch besser
Gewicht laut Canyon sind ja 11kg. Hätte nicht gedacht das die Aufkleber
so schwer sind 
Aber ohne Aufkleber siehts wirklich besser aus. Kommen bei mir auch direkt
runter.


----------



## Wakko (15. Januar 2006)

@wuudi: 
maße canyon: Steuerrohrlänge  	130, 
                    Sitzrohrlänge  	418(xs), 432(s)
	lt. tabelle 2004 hab ich 90, bzw  380


----------



## Wuudi (15. Januar 2006)

Tja irgendwie muss es auch fast anders sein, denn meine Freundin hat wie du oben lesen kannst nur minimal kürzere Schrittlänge und ist ziemlich perfekt auf die Canyon Masse (XS). Du bist jetz einwenig grösser, deine Schrittlänge ist aber im nicht proportional länger, deshalb wird natürlich deine Sitzrohrlänge mit der von Canyon nicht so genau zusammenpassen.

@Alle: Was genau passiert jetzt mit dem zu langen Sitzrohr ? Muss einfach der Sattel nicht so weit rausgezogen werden oder ergeben sich noch andere Konsequenzen... ?


----------



## Wakko (15. Januar 2006)

wenn du mich fragst, nicht viel, ich geh immer von der höhe insgesamt aus. das wxc in s ist 70cm hoch(bis o-rohr), bei sl 73 kein problem. mein oberkörper ist eben proportional länger als der deiner freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfoodee (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle Wartenden!

Sind hoffentlich auch bald Besitzer eines ES7 in L und eines XC7 in M.
Bin ja mal gespannt wann dann das ES7 eintrudelt, da VMT in 02/06 sein sollte.
(VMT des XC7 in 03/06). Hoffentlich sind die Teile schon da oder hat bereits jemand ein es 7??? Härt sich ja so an, dass es doch ein wenig länger dauern könnte... 
Noch eine Meinung von euch ist gefragt: waren uns nicht sicher, ob wir das XC in S oder M nehmen sollten, da meine Freundin bei 1,69m eine SL von 81cm hat. Sie fährt derzeit ein CUBE in RH 48 und das ist schon sportlich, aber ihr taugt es.
Hat jemand ähnliche Maße?
Gruß aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## botswana23 (16. Januar 2006)

Muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen hat von eucht jemand ein Torque bestellet ? Wie sieht es da mit dem VMT aus. Mir kommt es vor wie wenn alle XC und ES bis Ende Januar ausgeliefert sind und wir noch warten müssen.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2006)

Alle werden wahrscheinlich nicht ausgeliefert werden, denn während wir hier im Forum lesen werden anderswo bereits weitere ES bestellt 

Das ES7 hat sich aber auch bis jetzt verspätet, da noch einzelne Teile fehlten. Genauso wird es mit dem Torque sein. Hier werden noch Teile fehlen, deshalb wird das erste Torque ein bisschen später montiert.

Aber denk mal wie hart es unsere Frauen trifft. Die WXC werden erst in KW13 montiert !


----------



## thory (16. Januar 2006)

botswana23 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen hat von eucht jemand ein Torque bestellet ? Wie sieht es da mit dem VMT aus....



Hallo,
ich habe ein Torque bestellt - angekündigter VMT: 09/06.
Mal gucken was das gibt.

Gruss


----------



## Briefträger (16. Januar 2006)

heut post von canyon erhalten, dacht die rechnung für mei bike *hurra* dann ernücherung. das war die rechnung für meine mitbestellten cleats. die werden scheinbar vorab geliefert. nun 2 überweisungen. versteh nicht wieso eine teillieferung und nicht auf alles zusammen gewartet, aber egal.


----------



## CES7 (16. Januar 2006)

Am 25ten fahr ich in Urlaub. Ich hoffe mal, dass das ES7 bis dahin geliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfoodee (16. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber denk mal wie hart es unsere Frauen trifft. Die WXC werden erst in KW13 montiert !



Moment: hört sich ja so an, als würden die Mädls nur WXC fahren.  Frau muss ja nicht unbedingt ein WXC bestellen, oder? Ich, BikerIN, finde die Damen-Modelle, nicht wirklich schön, um hier ehrlich sein zu dürfen. Aber wer´s mag...stehe mehr auf die sportliche Variante, deshalb freue ich mich auf das (wohl zu 99,9% von Männern bestellte) XC.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Januar 2006)

@Soulfoodee:

Dann sei froh, dass du gross genug bist.

Meine Freundin benötigt umbedingt ein XS und da gibt's kaum Auswahl ....


----------



## Wakko (16. Januar 2006)

Soulfoodee schrieb:
			
		

> Moment: hört sich ja so an, als würden die Mädls nur WXC fahren.  Frau muss ja nicht unbedingt ein WXC bestellen, oder? Ich, BikerIN, finde die Damen-Modelle, nicht wirklich schön, um hier ehrlich sein zu dürfen. Aber wer´s mag...stehe mehr auf die sportliche Variante, deshalb freue ich mich auf das (wohl zu 99,9% von Männern bestellte) XC.



nein, muss frau nicht. ausser sie hat nur SL73 und hat bei allen anderen modellen schrittprobleme 

ich hab gar keine andere wahl, sonst hätte ich auch ein xc oder es


----------



## alialbert (16. Januar 2006)

Soulfoodee schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Meinung von euch ist gefragt: waren uns nicht sicher, ob wir das XC in S oder M nehmen sollten, da meine Freundin bei 1,69m eine SL von 81cm hat. Sie fährt derzeit ein CUBE in RH 48 und das ist schon sportlich, aber ihr taugt es.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Maße?
> Gruß aus dem Chiemgau



Schön das deine Freundin so lange Beine hat 
Ich bin 1,70 m und hab eine Schrittlänge vo 79 cm. Hab mein HT "Ultimate" in M (18,5") genommen. Das Oberrohr beim Canyon ist sehr kurz gegenüber meinem "alten" Stevens HT in 17". Muss mich natürlich auch erst mal ans neue "gewöhnen", denn die Geometriedaten von einem 7Jahre alten MTB zu einem von heute haben sich gewaltig geändert. Hat mir der xyz bei Canyon vor Ort aber alles erklärt  

Peter


----------



## Leukipp (16. Januar 2006)

Ich habe meiner Freundin ein ES 8 in M bestellt und mir das ES-X 8. Graubünden (Schweiz) gilt sozusagen als Bike-Mekka mit unglaublich vielen Touren-Möglichkeiten mit technisch schwierigen Singletrails. So sind 130-145mm Federweg genau das richtige.


----------



## CES7 (16. Januar 2006)

Wie schlägt sich überhaupt der RS MC Dämpfer?
Besser als FOX? Ne, oder?


----------



## Reispfanne (17. Januar 2006)

So,ich meld mich mit dem freundlichen Hinweis auf meine Fotos endgültig aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Wer mal ein XC6 sehen will kann ja mal reinschauen


----------



## braintrust (17. Januar 2006)

n1
na dann noch viel spaß !


----------



## mr.ill (17. Januar 2006)

xc9 ist da und ich habs trotzdem noch nicht 

frage1:
kann mir wer sagen wozu man eine lieferadresse angeben kann und das bike dann an die rechnungsadresse geschickt wird?

frage2:
hatte die versandgebühren vergessen und nachträglich überwiesen ganz klar mein fehler, keine frage.
trotzdem muß ich am postamt 36 euro nachnahmegebühr löhnen.
warum das?


----------



## Didi123 (17. Januar 2006)

Ich schätze, deine Fragen kann dir am besten Canyon bzw. die Post beantworten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (17. Januar 2006)

Sollten nicht diese Woche die ersten ES ausgeliefert werden?
Hat vielleicht schon jemand Bescheid bekommen?

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2006)

Ich hab schon nachgefragt. Sobald Infos da sind werde ich sie hier posten.

Also schreibt nich alle an Canyon, dann kriegt niemand eine Antwort


----------



## thof (17. Januar 2006)

mr.ill schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem muß ich am postamt 36 euro nachnahmegebühr löhnen.
> warum das?



36 Euro? Ich habe auf der Website von Canyon von 2 Euro Nachnahmegebühr gelesen, oder habe ich da was verwechselt. Wenn dem so ist, dass ich 36 Euro löhnen muss, überweise ich lieber vorher. Kann das mal jemand definitiv klären?


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2006)

Bist du sicher, dass das 36â¬ GebÃ¼hren sind ? Oder wurde da fÃ¤lschlicherweise das Bike versandt und die VersandgebÃ¼hren als Nachname-Betrag deklariert ?


----------



## walvis (17. Januar 2006)

Gerade ist mein ES9 angekommen - werde es leider erst heute abend auspacken koennen - dann gibt es aber sofort Bilder!


----------



## mr.ill (17. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass das 36 Gebühren sind ? Oder wurde da fälschlicherweise das Bike versandt und die Versandgebühren als Nachname-Betrag deklariert ?




ja 36 euro steht auf dem benachrichtigungszettel vom postler!

ich nehme mal an daß der zeitpunkt zu dem  canyon mir das bike geschickt hat (versandgebühren per nachnahme) und meine nachträglich überwiesenen versandkosten sich überschnitten haben.

blos ich hab 42, 90 überwiesen und nun 36 nachnahme das passt nicht zusammen.

ich werde mir heute das bike vom postamt holen und  schauen ob alles in ordnung ist.

morgen ruf ich dann auf jedenfall an und frage mal nach was da passiert ist.

ärgert mich nur das ich nun extra aufs postamt muß und das bike nicht direkt an die lieferadresse gegangen ist!


----------



## krankhank (17. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab für meins beim Postmann 2 zusätzlich zum normalen Rechnungsbetrag (Fahrradpreis + Versand/Verpackung) zwecks Nachname zahlen müssen.
-genauso stehts ja auch auf der Canyon-Page


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2006)

Dumm Frage: Hat eigentlich jemand ein ES8 bestellt ?

Ich lese hier immer nur von ES9 - welche bereits ausgeliefert werden - und ES7...


----------



## walvis (17. Januar 2006)

Nur noch mal eine Frage eines Canyon Neulings: Da ich bei Bestellung meine Groesse und Gewicht angegeben habe frage ich mich ob die Federelemente beim ES9 schon auf den entsprechenden Luftdruck abgestimmt sind?

Oder ist dies aufrund des Versands nicht moeglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ill (17. Januar 2006)

Ich nehme alles zurück!

Hab ein anderes Paket bekommen, dabei hab ich so gehofft das es schon das Bike ist.

Entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich!!

Sorry, für eventuelle Unannehmlichkeiten!
mr.ill


----------



## Wuudi (17. Januar 2006)

und ganz viel


----------



## Hupert (17. Januar 2006)

...so ich bin raus hier, denn heute hat mich mein Postmann unter der Dusche vorgeklingelt. Da er aber einen driftigen Grund hatte sei´s ihm verziehen   ich kann meine Augen gar nicht mehr von meinem neuen Schatz abwenden so schick wie´s ist...

Die Dämpfer waren übrigens ziemlich aufgepumpt, muß wohl nen etwas kräftigerer Testfahrer gewesen sein, aber das Setup am MC 3.3 gestaltet sich als recht einfach.


----------



## d_b (17. Januar 2006)

Nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit muss ich auch das Wartezimmer schon wieder  verlassen... Habe das Rad heute bei meinem lokalen Händler (also Canyon  ) abgeholt.

Der Montagetermin wurde genau eingehalten. X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger wurden wie besprochen montiert. Auch sonst alles TOP 
Laut Personenwaage (digital) wiegt es (ohne Pedale) 11kg.


@krankhank
Den "" bezüglich der Aufkleber auf den Felgen kann ich jetzt gut verstehen


----------



## walvis (18. Januar 2006)

So, bei mir ist es auch Schluss mit warten. Wie versprochen sind die ersten Pics des Nerve ES9 in meiner Galerie, eines gibt es hier.

Allerdings habe ich auch direkt dass erste Problem - welches als Fullyneuling wahrscheinlich auf meine Doofheit zurueckzufuerhen ist.

Wie im RS Handbuch fuer den Pearl 3.3 Shock beschrieben habe ich vor erhoehen des Luftdruckes die Luft aus der Kammer gelassen indem ich den kleinen Stift im Ventil drueckte. Dann habe ich die canyon shock Pumpe angeschraubt und versucht den Daempfer aufzupumpen.

Allerdings ist der Zeiger der Pumpe immer nur bis max. 50psi ausgeschlagen - Luft ist nicht in den Daempfer gekommen. Ich frage mich nun was ich falsch mache - das Rock Shox Handbuch gibt leider keine genaue Hilfestellung.

Muss ich vielleicht am Daempfer etwas anders einstellen?

Naja, hier erstmal das Pic:


----------



## CES7 (18. Januar 2006)

Ich denke du hast die Dämpferpumpe zu stark angeschraubt.
Somit pumpst du halt nur den Schlauch derselbigen auf und nicht
den Dämpfer. Also versuche zuallererst die Pumpe ein paar Viertelumdrehungen zu lockern und dann zu pumpen.

Hatte das Problem auch und hab mich wirklich tagelang gewundert wieso
es nicht lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Ich denke auch, dass du die Dämpferpumpe einwenig anders anschrauben musst. Bei meiner Marzocchi hat's auch nicht immer geklappt. Da brauchts immer einwenig Feingefühl bzw. ein bisschen probieren.

Eine Frage @walvis: Was hast du für eine Rahmengrösse ? Der Vorbau schaut doch relativ lang aus. Ich dachte es wird ein kurzer Superforce verbaut ? Auf dem Foto würde ich jetzt mindestens 105mm schätzen.


----------



## oddy (18. Januar 2006)

So, ich trage mich auch mal für ein ES-X 7 in XL ein, VMT 07/06.

@Wuudi
Wegen der Vorbaulänge für mein ES-X (XL) hatte ich mich bei der Bestellhotline erkundigt. Bei Größe S und M werden 105er und bei L und XL 120er Vorbauten verbaut. Lasse mir daraufhin einen 105er montieren, was mir aber auch noch für ein All Mountain, als sehr lang erscheint (auch wenn der Mitarbeiter anderer Meinung ist).
Dafür fallen dann 25.- EUR an. Schon etwas üppig, nur wegen einer anderen Vorbaulänge. Bei aufwändigeren Teilen, würde ich den Preis einsehen.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Hä kann ich da jetzt nur sagen.

Es gab da ein Posting von Stabi wo er schrieb, dass beim Hardtail und XC obige Längen verbaut werden. Und beim ES wird ein kürzerer verbaut.. also hätte ich jetzt mit 90/75 beim M/S gerechnet.

Hier ist das Posting: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198577&highlight=vorbaul%E4nge



> bei den HT und XC Fullys sind die Syntace-Vorbaulängen wie folgt:
> 
> Hardtail XC-Fully
> S 105 105
> ...


----------



## oddy (18. Januar 2006)

Das Posting hatte ich da auch schon gesehen, deshalb hatte ich extra 2x nachgefragt (bei 2 verschiedenen Mitarbeitern), beide sagten mir 120mm.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Ahmpf. Ich hab grad die Bilder von XC7 und ES7 verglichen (von der Homepage). Beide Rahmen dürften Grösse M sein, at least sind die gleich gross. Wenn man die beiden Vorbauten jetzt vergleicht hat das XC7 einen eindeutig längeren Vorbau. Entweder die XC werden jetzt mit noch längeren Vorbau ausgeliefert, oder aber das Bild vom ES7 wurde mit einem kürzeren Vorbau gemacht und später wurde entschieden diesselben Längen zu verwenden ...


----------



## Wern (18. Januar 2006)

120mm beim ESX in L?? Das ist mir zu lang. Kann man den Vorbau vielleicht auch tauschen lassen? 120mm gegen 90mm.
Gesine was sagst du  dazu?


----------



## Staabi (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ES und ESX haben folgende Vorbaulängen:

S 90
M 90
L 105
XL 120

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## oddy (18. Januar 2006)

Tauschen geht (siehe mein erstes Posting), habe mich für 105mm (erstmal) entschieden, macht 25.- EUR Montagegebühr.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Infos Staabi!

Und nun geniess deinen Urlaub weiter !


----------



## walvis (18. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass du die Dämpferpumpe einwenig anders anschrauben musst. Bei meiner Marzocchi hat's auch nicht immer geklappt. Da brauchts immer einwenig Feingefühl bzw. ein bisschen probieren.
> 
> Eine Frage @walvis: Was hast du für eine Rahmengrösse ? Der Vorbau schaut doch relativ lang aus. Ich dachte es wird ein kurzer Superforce verbaut ? Auf dem Foto würde ich jetzt mindestens 105mm schätzen.




Es lag an der Daempferpumpe ja - ich habe ds Duenne Ventil an das Innere Gewinde am Pearl Ventil geschraubt anstatt dass groessere Passstueck aussen anzuschrauben - nun funktioniert es 

Die Rahmengroesse ist XL - der Vorbau scheint recht lang aber ich nachdem ich den Sattel eingestellt hat fande ich die Position nicht zu gestreckt...

Ich hatte aber auch bei der Bestellung "sportliche Touren" angegeben - vielleicht hat dass eine Auswirkung auf den verbauten Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Aha, dann ists ein 120mm Vorbau wie wir auf der letzten Seite gehört haben.
Dann hat mein optischer Eindruck nicht getäuscht


----------



## walvis (18. Januar 2006)

Werde das mal nachmessen...


----------



## ustor (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

hab heute mein RC8 in Large erhalten JUHU!
mach nachher glei no ein paar fotos!

sehr sehr hübsch das teil kanns garned glauben dass das mein neues
bike ist!!!!

ich hätte mir nur gedacht dass man zu dem kleinen trigger hebel oben mit 
dem daumen leichter rankommt.

""" Jetzt ne wichtige frage ist das normal dass die hintere 240 Hügi Nabe immer leicht rattert wenn sie läuft? """

mfg UsToR


----------



## rumblefish (18. Januar 2006)

ustor schrieb:
			
		

> """ Jetzt ne wichtige frage ist das normal dass die hintere 240 Hügi Nabe immer leicht rattert wenn sie läuft? """



Ja, ist normal und spart die Klingel


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Januar 2006)

Hey Ustor, 
gratuliere!

Die Trigger-Hebel sollten eigentlich leicht zu erreichen sein -- vielleicht musst du nur den gesamten Hebel etwas drehen um leichter hin zu kommen?

Wenn du mal wieder in Salzburg bist, müssen wir mal eine Runde gemeinsam fahren -- Vergleich ES/RC!


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist normal und spart die Klingel



Der SunRingle Freilauf soll ja NOCH lauter sein 

Sind hier bereits XC7er ? Wie klingt denn die Nabe ?


----------



## d_b (18. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Der SunRingle Freilauf soll ja NOCH lauter sein
> 
> Sind hier bereits XC7er ? Wie klingt denn die Nabe ?



Ich hatte ein GrandCanyon Pro mit der Nabe probegefahren. Das
hat man schon beim schieben sehr laut gehört.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

d_b schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ein GrandCanyon Pro mit der Nabe probegefahren. Das
> hat man schon beim schieben sehr laut gehört.



Das wird ja lustig! Dann brauchen wir definitiv keine Klingen und müssen nicht immer "Achtung" schreien wenn wir im Ringle 2er-Pack daherkommen (das wxc8 meiner Freundin hat auch die naben  )


----------



## CES7 (18. Januar 2006)

Alleine wegen lauten Ringle Naben lohnt sich doch der Aufpreis vom ES6 zum ES7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (18. Januar 2006)

> Die Trigger-Hebel sollten eigentlich leicht zu erreichen sein -- vielleicht musst du nur den gesamten Hebel etwas drehen um leichter hin zu kommen?



hatte das gleiche problem - drehen half wirklich obwohl es dennoch eine umstellung von meinen alten rapid fire teilen ist


----------



## ustor (18. Januar 2006)

Rehallo!

Ja Flo das sollten wir auf alle fälle mal machen!
dauert nur noch a wengal 

Als allroundlösung find ich dein ES eig. auch gescheiter
aber nachdem ich ne zeitlang downhill gefahren bin und
mich ganz gut kaputt gemacht hab bin ich jetzt wieder
etwas unter die Racer gegangen 

falls es wen intr. hier sind no ein paar fotos von meinem
schatz :
http://kewl.at/ustor/album/thumbnails.php?album=40

qualität ist nicht die beste...
vielleicht richte ich hier später noch ein fotoalbum ein

aja nochwas!  den Fox dämpfer kann man schon auch sperren oder? wiel meiner federt auf allen 3 einstellungen 
noch ein oder kann man ihn nur "sehr träge einstellen?"   und obwohl ich den Rebound voll aufgedreht habe federt er
 noch immer relativ langsam aus (finde ich) soooviel luft is aber auch ned drin und hier in innsbruck habe ich meine pumpe ned
dabei um tu testen ob es daran liegt.

greets ustor


----------



## Soulfoodee (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle die noch auf ihr ES 7 warten. 

Meins hätte ja letzte Woche montiert werden sollen is aber noch nix da.
Weiß schon jemand Bescheid wie lange das sich noch hinziehen kann?

Ich meine Vorfreude ist doch die schönste, aber man ist halt soooo gespannt.
Mit Radeln wirds bei uns eh noch dauern Viel zu viel Schnee!

Also wer was weiß wegen der Einhaltung der Montagetermine, bitte melden


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Jep ich weiss was. Aber eben nur was und nicht ganz genaues. 

Anscheinend fehlen immer noch Teile, welche letzte Woche eintreffen hätten sollen. Ich glaub es ist nur ein Teil - Spekulationen sind erlaubt.

Mir wurde von Canyon gesagt, dass sie leider selber auch nicht genau sagen können wann die fehlenden Teile eintreffen  Wir können nur hoffen !

Irgendwo weiter oben bzw. vor 1-2 Seiten hat jemand etwas davon gesagt, dass anscheinend etwas von Syntace (die neuen 2012er Lenker?) im Zoll hängen. Wenn dem so wäre, kann ich auch verstehen, dass Canyon keine genauen Termine nennen kann. Hoffen wir, dass die Jungs im Zoll sich beeilen


----------



## Maschsa (18. Januar 2006)

Wenn es die Syntace Lenker (2014 nicht 2012) sein sollten, warum werden dann nicht schon die ES7 ausgeliefert, die einen VRO haben?


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Das ist eine gute Frage 

Entweder keiner hat ein ES7 mit VRO bestellt, oder aber es sind doch die Ringlè-Felgen/Naben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (18. Januar 2006)

Also ich habe einen VRO ECO bestellt, der lt. System auch vorrätig ist. Mein VMT ist 04/06. So wie ich das sehe werden die ES9 nun ausgeliefert, mit ca. 1 Woche Verspätung.


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Nun, du bist noch nicht dran 

Ich hatte KW2 aber keinen VRO. Kann schon sein, dass es wirklich die Lenker sind und du deins doch noch vor den KW2'ern erhälst. Hoffen wir nicht 

Die ES9 wurde bereits letzte Woche montiert und ausgeliefert.


----------



## Maschsa (18. Januar 2006)

Könnte sein, dass ich mein ES früher bekomme, da ich mein Rad in Koblenz abhole und deshalb telefonisch, also nicht per Post, über den Abholtermin unterrichtet werde.

Wer hat denn ein ES5, ES6 oder ES8 bestellt und wie sieht es bei diesen Modellen mit den VMT´s aus?


----------



## Schluckspecht (18. Januar 2006)

ich hab da noch ne kleine frage zu den es´geräten:
stimmt es, dass man die entweder auf 120mm oder 135mm am heck einstellen kann?
und wenn ja, in welcher einstellung werden denn die 2006er es ausgeliefert?

danke schonmal


----------



## christoph2 (18. Januar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn ein ES5, ES6 oder ES8 bestellt und wie sieht es bei diesen Modellen mit den VMT´s aus?



Habe am 27.12.05 ein ES6 bestellt. VMT ist komischerweise erst KW 6.


----------



## Maschsa (18. Januar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da noch ne kleine frage zu den es´geräten:
> stimmt es, dass man die entweder auf 120mm oder 135mm am heck einstellen kann?
> und wenn ja, in welcher einstellung werden denn die 2006er es ausgeliefert?
> 
> danke schonmal



Hallo Schluckspecht,
schau doch mal in folgendem Threat nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=201758


----------



## rumblefish (18. Januar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da noch ne kleine frage zu den es´geräten:
> stimmt es, dass man die entweder auf 120mm oder 135mm am heck einstellen kann?
> und wenn ja, in welcher einstellung werden denn die 2006er es ausgeliefert?



In der Aufnahme zum Sitzrohr hin 135mm, zum Lenkkopf hin 120mm.


----------



## Maschsa (18. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> In der Aufnahme zum Sitzrohr hin 135mm, zum Lenkkopf hin 120mm.



Müsste es nicht umgekehrt sein, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## walvis (18. Januar 2006)

beim es sind es 125 und 135....


----------



## rumblefish (18. Januar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste es nicht umgekehrt sein, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?



Nein, ist richtig so  

@Walvis Sorry, meine natürlich 125mm und 135mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ustor (18. Januar 2006)

Servas!

Hier ein bild von meinem RC8 in Large:

Wer noch mehr sehen will auf meiner Foto page sind noch ein paar!
Hab meine werkstatt nicht hier es kommt noch ein paar Änderungen:

- EASTON EA70 downhill riser lenker (vielleicht kürzerer Vorbau)
- Race Face Good an' Evil Griffe
- XTR Kette
- XT Schnellspanner
- Ritchey Abdeckplatte (oben bei Vorbau)
- Shimano 959 XTR Pedale
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35 Reifen für's Traning 
- TC-1 Flaschenhalter
- eventuell 11-32 XT Kasette 







greets UsToR


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Was sind denn im Moment für Schnellspanner dran ?


----------



## ustor (18. Januar 2006)

Deore die ja auch ganz okay sind bzw. 
wahrscheinlich ziemlich baugleich nur i hab die
XT sowieso rumliegen dann verwend ich sie auch 

UsToR


----------



## Wuudi (18. Januar 2006)

Hmpf.. Deore an so einem teuren Radl 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch meine alten DT-Swiss weiterverwenden ... nur die ham halt schon einige Schrammen


----------



## rumblefish (19. Januar 2006)

Fat Albert 2.35 an einem RC   - Respekt


----------



## loxa789 (19. Januar 2006)

Hey 
Leider darf ich das Wartezimmer noch immer nicht verlassen.  Canyon hat ein Problem .Hab nach einer Anfrage dieses Mail erhalten. 

Es kam leider unerwartet zu einer kurzen Verzögerung einer 
Komponentenanlieferung. Mit dieser ist Anfang kommender Woche zu 
rechnen, wodurch die Montage Ihres und der anderen betroffenen Räder 
natürlich unmittelbar erfolgen wird.
Mit einer Endmontage wäre somit in der kommenden Woche zu rechnen.
Wir bitten diese Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz

Bin gar nicht so enttäuscht darüber, man kann bei uns e noch nicht Biken und Vorfreude ist ja immer noch die schönste Freude. (was sind schon 1-2 Wocher Verzögerung) Nun frag ich mich aber welche Teile nicht angeliefert wurden. Dies stand leider nicht in der Mail. Kann mir da einer  von euch Auskunft geben! 

Dank im Voraus Loxa789.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2006)

Siehe weiter oben ... es gibt nur Spekulationen, aber so viele Komponenten kommen nicht in Frage wenn man die bereits ausgelieferten Bikes vergleicht...

Ich hab auch so eine Mail erhalten. Hoffen wir, dass das mit Anfang kommender Woche auch so eintrifft. Mir wurde gesagt sie können leider nichts genaues sagen/garantieren wann die Teile effektiv eintreffen...


----------



## Didi123 (19. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft es bei euren Spekulationen, dass das XC5 für meine Freundin jetzt montiert ist und zum Versand bereit steht!  

Bestellt haben wir das Rad kurz vor Weihnachten (22. glaub' ich), am 23. kam die Bestätigung per Post mit VMT KW3/06, der auch prompt eingehalten wurde.
Viel pünktlicher geht's kaum...


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2006)

Solange niemand ein XC7 hat bleibt noch die Ringle Dirty Flea, die Sun SOS Felge und der Syntace Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (19. Januar 2006)

Liegt bestimmt an den Amerikanern - bei denen bin ich auch mal wieder am betteln wg. Lieferterminen (...aber andere Branche)


----------



## wobike (19. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Solange niemand ein XC7 hat bleibt noch die Ringle Dirty Flea, die Sun SOS Felge und der Syntace Lenker



Mein XC7 in L wurde lt. Canyon schon montiert, soll nächste Woche bei mir sein!

Freu  

wobike


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2006)

Ok, so bleibt noch die SOS (was dann sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, da andere Teile/Felgen von Sun Ringle bereits da sind) und der neue Syntace Lenker.

Uhh ganz vergessen. Bisher wurden ja nur ES9 ausgeliefert. Vielleicht fehlt die Talas RLC ?


----------



## Tigo (19. Januar 2006)

So,habe am Samstag den VMT bekommen:

Nerve XC 7 ,KW 07

Ich hoffe,dass ich die ersten milden Tage im März auf meinem neuen Bike geniessen kann.


----------



## Briefträger (19. Januar 2006)

wuudi, was hastn du für gimix auf dein bike schrauben lassen? mei bike wartet auf deins  hät ja scho kw 1 montiert werden sollen ...


----------



## Wuudi (19. Januar 2006)

Grmpf, meins wär in KW2 dran gewesen ... 

...und eben sind's keine Gimix sondern so'n Standard-Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2006)

Super. Ich hab den Katalog erhalten.  

Jetzt kann endlich in Ruhe das Bike gewählt werden.


----------



## Briefträger (19. Januar 2006)

@trail; schaffst du das nicht online?


----------



## bigbadone (19. Januar 2006)

servus  allerseits,

am sa gehts nach koblenz und dann wird endlich bestellt. Hoffentlich ists noch nicht zu spät!? schönes wende an alle!

gruß


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

Es muss schon etwas ganz besonderes sein was dem ES7 fehlt, denn am 09.01. stand auch noch kein ES7 im Laden, aber alle anderen ES-Modelle. Weiß eventuell jemand, ob mittlerweile auch ein ES7 zu sehen ist?


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Alle anderen ? Auch ein ES6 ? 

Wenn ja, bist du sicher, dass das ES6 mit den richtigen Komponenten verbaut war ? 

Denn sowhl Lenker als auch Felge sind bei ES6/ES7 identisch und die Nabe, welche beim ES7 verbaut ist, wird auch beim XC7 verbaut und davon sind ja bekanntlich ein paar bereits montiert.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Januar 2006)

@Icebreaker: Klar, aber in einem Hochglanz-Katalog zu schmökern ist doch
was ganz anderes 

Und in der Schweiz gibt es den nicht als Heftbeilage!


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

JA ALLE ANDEREN ES!

Bei den Felgen des ES6 bin ich mir sicher, denn da waren die hässlichen roten SOS-Aufkleber drauf. Vom Lenker kann ich das nicht mehr sagen, aber am Lenker kann es nicht liegen, denn ich habe mein ES7 mit VRO-ECO bestellt und der war vorrätig.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Hässliche SOS ?
Sind da auch so Sticker wie bei der DS2 drauf die man dann runter machen muss ?

Tja, also dann haben wir es hier mit einem Rätsel zu tun 

Aber nur, weil ein Ausstellungsmodell richtig ausgestattet ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die grossen Stückzahlen für die Kundenräder lagernd sind...

EDiT: Das ist aber sooo gemein, wir spekulieren da wie wild und werden nie eine 100% korrekte Antwort finden... Vielleicht kann ja doch jemand von Canyon mal genaueres dazu sagen


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hässliche SOS ?
> Sind da auch so Sticker wie bei der DS2 drauf die man dann runter machen muss ?
> 
> Wenn mal auf der HP des ES7 das Bild anschaust, dieses hässliche gelb/rot/weisse etwas ist ein SOS-Aufkleber. Kann man wohl mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand Gott sei Dank ablösen.


----------



## Schluckspecht (20. Januar 2006)

also mir gefallen diese "hässlichen rot/weiss/gelben-aufkleber" bei den SOS-felgen in wirklichkeit ganz gut. haben so ne stylische schrift  

aber vielleicht bin ich da ja ein einzelfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Hmm ist das sicher ein Aufkleber beim SOS ?

Denn bei der DS2 ist ja eine dezente Beschriftung oben + sind da noch die weissen Sticker oben, welche man aber runter machen kann.

Und mir persönlich gefällt die SOS-Schrift auch nicht wirklich so gut :|


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Januar 2006)

wie siehts eigentlich mit der canyon beschriftung auf den anodisierten Rahmen aus? Ist das auch ein Aufkleber?


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Glaub ich nicht... wohl eher gelasert oder so...


----------



## thory (20. Januar 2006)

Hat jemand ausser mir ein Torque bestellt und was ist Euer VMT? Alle Welt scheint hier die RCs, XCs und ESse zu ordern...


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Es ist nicht alle Welt, aber dass bedeutent weniger Torque als andere Modell verkauft werden war sicher von vorneherein klar.

Dementsprechend ist natürlich auch hier der Anteil an "anderen" Modellen höher. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Bestellungen des Torque sich häufen werden, sobald ein (guter) Testbericht in einer Bike-Zeitschrift erscheint...


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte danach Deine Fahreindrücke (bez. Sitzposi.) posten, würde mich interessieren. Danke. Gruss Jo.



Also nach 3 Stunden im Gelände bin ich der Meinung, dass M immer noch die richtige Grösse ist. Man sitzt relativ kompakt und bequem. Was mir nicht so gut gefällt, ist die Steigleistung die dadurch entsteht. Sobald es etwas holpriger wurde, hatte ich bei offener Gabel schon ab ca. 18-20% Probleme das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten (mit Camelbak und ich bin auch kein guter Techniker). Wenn ich die Gabel absenke, sind diese Stellen aber gut fahrbar. Ich habe aber auch noch keine wirkliche Fahrwerksabstimmung gemacht. Die Gabel gibt doch einiges recht ungefiltert zurück  
Prinzipiell dürfte das Bike für mich grösser 2cm sein, um so eine bessere Steigleistung zu bekommen. Da ich dann ca. 4/5" drauflegen müsste, wäre ich genau in der Mitte von 18,5" zu 20". arrrghh! 
Man könnte also bei meiner Grösse ein M mit längerem Vorbau nehmen oder eben ein L mit kürzerem. Da ich eh einen VRO anbauen wollte, sollte sich mein "Problem" damit auch erledigen. Oder man nimmt eine etwas schlechtere Steigleistung in Kauf. Es dürfte also "relativ" egal sein, ob man bei 181,88 o ä. mit M oder L fährt. 

In allen anderen Bereichen ist das Bike eine echte Sahneschnitte. Es reagiert sehr präzise und läuft fantastisch. Für ein Enduro erstaunlich wendig und agil.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Hör auf mir den Mund wässrig zu machen 

Meins kommt erst in 2 Wochen - wenn überhaupt


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Meins kommt erst in 2 Wochen - wenn überhaupt



Wie kommst Du auf 2 Wochen? Weißt Du schon mehr, woran die Lieferverzögerung liegt? Sind die/das fehlende Teil mittlerweile eingetroffen?


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Nö, aber bei mir sind's mindestens 2 Wochen.

Irgendwo weiter oben stand ja vielleicht kommen die Teile nächste Woche + 1 Woche Postlaufzeit in meinem Fall, also mindestens 2 Wochen...

...und da steht ja noch der Zusatz "wenn überhaupt" ... der meinte oder mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

Wo sind die ES9 Pix?


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Januar 2006)

hab gehört, dass staabi ein paar teile fälschlichereise in seinem kofferaum mit in den urlaub genommen hat und jetzt müssen sie bei canyon mit der montage einiger räder warten, bis staabi wieder aus dem urlaub zurückkommt.


----------



## drei_c (20. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach 3 Stunden im Gelände...
> ... Es dürfte also "relativ" egal sein, ob man bei 181,88 o ä. mit M oder L fährt.
> In allen anderen Bereichen ist das Bike eine echte Sahneschnitte. Es reagiert sehr präzise und läuft fantastisch. Für ein Enduro erstaunlich wendig und agil.



Vielen Dank für Deine Eindrücke - so oder so ähnlich hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Klingt richtig gut - Glückwunsch zum ES9. Da wir fast gleiche Maße (180,87) haben stellte sich mir dasselbe Prob. wg. Groesse - da es 19,5" nicht gibt hatte ich mich auch für "M" entschieden und bereits vornherein an den Lenker-Vorbau-Tausch auf VRO gedacht. Habe an einem anderen Bike bereits ne VRO-Kombi und bin absolut zufrieden. Wollte das ES aber zunächst wie bestellt fahren und habe den VRO noch nicht mitgeordert.

Was Canyon bei Erstausstattung für die VRO-Kombi nimmt ist ja bekannt. Was gibts denn als Nachlass, auf die serienmäßige Lenker-Vorbau-Sachen? bzw. bleibts auch 2006 dabei, dass man die Teile mitgeschickt bekommt und selbst loswerden muss?

Warum sollten die ES7er nicht auch in das unerreichte Gefühl im Supermarkt an der falschen Kasse zu stehen kommen, wie letztes Jahre die ES6-Gemeinde...

Grins drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten die ES7er nicht auch in das unerreichte Gefühl im Supermarkt an der falschen Kasse zu stehen kommen, wie letztes Jahre die ES6-Gemeinde...



 Weil heuer alles anders wird  

..ausserdem zahlen wir 200 mehr


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, mei XC6 ist da!

Mann ist das ein geiles Gerät!!!!! 

Sieht so richtig geil aus! Und es kam ganz ohne Kratzer o.ä. 

Ach, ist das geil


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

@JürgenH

Was hattest du denn für eine VMT-KW ? Die 3er oder warst du ein 4er und bist dank unseren ES7 vorgerutscht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

Würde mal einer ein XC6 mit Licht fotografieren?
Der Rahmen ist doch so schön spiegelig.


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten die ES7er nicht auch in das unerreichte Gefühl im Supermarkt an der falschen Kasse zu stehen kommen, wie letztes Jahre die ES6-Gemeinde...
> 
> Grins drei_c



Wir stehen dieses Jahr aber immerhin schon an der Kasse und das ziemlich weit vorne! 
-Wir hoffen, dass auch bald mal ein Kassierer um die Ecke kommt!!


----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

Mein ES7 liegt sogar schon auf dem Kassenband.

Ich beschäftige mich derweil mit den Knöpfen der Zigarettenständertorautomatik.

Maschsa du stehst doch hinten bei den Plastikbeuteln, reichst du mir bitte einen extra großen herüber?


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte VMT KW2, ich hab dann vor 10 Tage den Brief bekommen, daß es fertig wäre und hab dann genau vor einer Woche üebrwiesen. 
Deshlab hat das so lange gedauert.

Ich werd jetzt mal montieren und dann Fotos machen....
Allerdigns sind meine Pedale noch nicht da...

Ach, das ist so geil, fast zu schade zum fahren 

Aber die Katzenaugen müssen noch weg


----------



## Maschsa (20. Januar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ES7 liegt sogar schon auf dem Kassenband.



Kannst Du nicht mal den Kassierer wecken oder was macht der grade?
Oder steht noch jemand vor dir?

Aber, je näher der Liefertermin rückt, bei mir VMT04/06, desto länger werden die Tage!


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Deine Eindrücke - so oder so ähnlich hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Klingt richtig gut - Glückwunsch zum ES9. Da wir fast gleiche Maße (180,87) haben stellte sich mir dasselbe Prob. wg. Groesse - da es 19,5" nicht gibt hatte ich mich auch für "M" entschieden und bereits vornherein an den Lenker-Vorbau-Tausch auf VRO gedacht. Habe an einem anderen Bike bereits ne VRO-Kombi und bin absolut zufrieden. Wollte das ES aber zunächst wie bestellt fahren und habe den VRO noch nicht mitgeordert.



Ich glaube, das Du den VRO vermutlich gar nicht brauchst, weil Du ja ein wendigeres Bike wolltest. Wenn Du technisch gut drauf bist, holst Du mit Sicherheit auch aus dieser Konstellation noch ein paar Steigungsprozente raus. Ich bin aber vorher auch im November das letzte Mal MTB gefahren. Auch hier dürfte etwas Schwund für den optimalen Aufstieg liegen.

@wuudi: Das tut mir leid, das Dein Bike noch nicht kommt. Aber genauso schlimm ist es, wenn Du es hast und nicht fahren kannst


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

So, hier mal auf die schnelle ein paar Teaser- noch mit Katzenaugen


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Ahrgl... mach die weissen SUNRIMS sticker runter.

Das schmerzt in den Augen


----------



## JürgenH (20. Januar 2006)

Jaaaaaa, kommt ja noch, sind ja nur 12 , die Katzenaugen sind schon weg 
Und wenn erstmal die XTR Treter dran sind, DANN schaut die "Kiste" wirklich GEIIIIIIIIIL aus


----------



## braintrust (20. Januar 2006)

n1 
wirklich schönes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfoodee (20. Januar 2006)

Jucheeeee - auch ich (w) darf mich zu den Glücklichen zählen, die heute Post bekommen haben. Aber jetzt muss ich noch bis halb drei warten, bis die Poststelle wieder aufmacht. Hoffentlich ist nix an MEINEM XC7 kaputt und so.
Bei uns ist das Wetter ja so hammermäßig, dass ich dann locker noch ne kleine Runde drehen kann *freu*
Nur das ES7 steht noch aus....


----------



## braintrust (20. Januar 2006)

geilo 
kannst ja mal nen paar bilder reinhaun...würd ich mir ja gerne mal "live" angucken


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Welcher *beep* verkauft denn hier einen nagelneuen ES8-Rahmen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8754068130&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Wir haben hier im Forum noch kein Foto eines ES8 und da wird auf Ebay schon der erste Rahmen versteigert.

Könnte vielleicht der Liteville-Käufer sein...  (siehe anderen Thread...)


----------



## thory (20. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte vielleicht der Liteville-Käufer sein...  (siehe anderen Thread...)



der "liteville - käufer" - meinst Du mich? Ich habe die Idee ein ES als günstige Möglichkeit der Parts zu kaufen. Das ES ist noch nicht bestellt - der Liteville Rahmen schon  .
Für den ES Rahmen (obwohl noch nicht bestellt) habe ich auch schon einen Interessenten  .

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

Jep, ich meinte dich, aber dann hatte wohl jemand anderes noch diesselbe Idee 

Wobei ich immer noch dabei bleibe. Wer ein ES8 gekauft hat sollte es mal testen bevor er es wieder verkauft und dann einen Liteville Rahmen dazukauft. Vielleicht ist er ja auch mit dem ES zufrieden.....


----------



## Vazifar (20. Januar 2006)

grüsst euch 

*einen der kekse nimmt und sich hier im wartezimmer auf einen freien stuhl setzt*

mein am 12. januar bestelltes nerve xc5 soll ca. anfangs februar kommen und ich bin schon ganz ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gar nicht so schlimm mit den lieferfristen wie ich befürchtet hab.


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher *beep* verkauft denn hier einen nagelneuen ES8-Rahmen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8754068130&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Wir haben hier im Forum noch kein Foto eines ES8 und da wird auf Ebay schon der erste Rahmen versteigert.
> 
> Könnte vielleicht der Liteville-Käufer sein...  (siehe anderen Thread...)



Vermutlich, weil er nur ein paar Komponenten braucht und die waren als Bike insgesamt billiger, als wenn er sie einzeln gekauft hätte 

edit: uups zu spät


----------



## thory (20. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer ein ES8 gekauft hat sollte es mal testen bevor er es wieder verkauft und dann einen Liteville Rahmen dazukauft. Vielleicht ist er ja auch mit dem ES zufrieden.....



Wenn Du Dir die vorhandenen Räder plus das bestellte Bike in meinem Profil anschaust, dann wirst Du sehen, daß ich weder ein Liteville noch ein ES brauche => Es geht hier nicht um meinen Eigenbedarf.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Januar 2006)

@thory:

I know, i know... ich meinte das auch ganz allgemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briefträger (20. Januar 2006)

wuudi jetzt stell dir mal vor, du bekommst dein bike, herrliches wetter draußen aber du hast keine pedale. das würde dich mehr ärgern als wenn du beides nicht hättest 

sofort runter mit dem weißen aufklebern auf den reifen.

hoffe die gehen leicht runter ??!?!


----------



## Soulfoodee (20. Januar 2006)

jep, Fotos werden doch glatt nachgereicht!
gott sei dank passt die größe  
bitte nicht erschrecken - was so dick macht ist der (leider noch vorhandene) winterspeck 
die katzenaugen - die sind übrigens der reinste wahnsinn! wer hat sich denn sowas ausgedacht? bestimmt eine rechtliche gschicht.....
die äuglein haben wir aber schon runtergebaut (war das ne hakelige arbeit, mann oh mann) 
die haben es sich dann sogleich auf der couch gemütlich gemacht


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Januar 2006)

Soulfoodee schrieb:
			
		

> die katzenaugen - die sind übrigens der reinste wahnsinn! wer hat sich denn sowas ausgedacht? bestimmt eine rechtliche gschicht.....



Steht im Handbuch  Der Gesetzgeber schreibt die Anzahl vor.
Bei mir waren keine montiert, aber lagen dabei.


----------



## krankhank (20. Januar 2006)

Ich frag mich wer eigentlich auf die dumme Idee kommt und die Felgen mit so hässlichen Aufklebern verkauft.  
Der eigentliche Aufkleber geht ja recht schnell runter aber die Kleberreste sind hartnäckig. Bei mir hats ne halbe Ewigkeit gedauert, weil ich sie abgerubbelt habe und nach 12 Aufklebern gehts dann irgendwann auf die Finger!


----------



## Soulfoodee (20. Januar 2006)

> krankhank: Ich frag mich wer eigentlich auf die dumme Idee kommt und die Felgen mit so hässlichen Aufklebern verkauft.


Die Aufkleber? Die sind wirklich ziemlich ätzend; 
 Die Arbeit mache ich mir trotzdem nicht, die Teile von der Felge zu kratzen.
Fällt ma halt a bisserle auf, was soll´s. Dafür spart man sich ja dann die Katzenaugen.


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Januar 2006)

einfach mal eine flasche aceton in der apotheke kaufen. damit lassen sich reste vom kleber wunderbar ablösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briefträger (20. Januar 2006)

geht normaler spiritus auch? oder soll ich mit der flex ran?


----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

@Soulfoodee

Dein Hinterrad ist ja kein bischen eingedrückt, wenn du drauf sitzt.
Bist du so leicht oder hast du da 6 Bar reingekippt? 

Sehr schönes Bike dein XC7!

Der Rahmen ist indiskutabel schön. 
Das X.0 Schaltwerk ist ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## walvis (20. Januar 2006)

So bevor ich mich nun endgueltig aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiede noch mein erster Einfahrbericht... hat leider berufsbedingt was gedauert :-(

Habe den Daempfer hinten nach der Regel 1 bar pro 10kg Gewicht eingestellt und die Talas laut Handbuch. Von der XTT vorne war ich extrem ueberrascht - ich habe nie vorher eine so sensible Gabel Gefahren - die X Plattform ist klasse - wenn man sie runter dreht ist sie praktisch nicht vorhanden - auf hoechster Einstellung und mit 90mm Federweg ist es wie bei einem Lockout. Super funktioniert auch der Talas - selbst bei leichter Fahrt auf ebener Strecke brauchte ich mit meinen 100kg nicht mal einen Wheelie um sie von 90 - auf 130 zu bringen...

Probs hatte ich nur mit einem Schleifgeraeusch (hintere Bremse) welches nur bei der Fahrt auftritt - drehe ich die Kurbeln bei abgehobenen Hinterrad schleift nichts?

Auch ein justieren an den Hebeln der Juicy brachte nichts. 

Kann es sein dass der Daempfer falsch eingestellt ist (135mm - 10bar bei 100kg Floodgate auf relativ niedirger Einstellung und schneller Rebound. Oder kann duch die Belastung meines Gewichtes sich am Hinterbau etwas verziehen????

Bin Scheibenbremsen maessig unerfahren darum freue mich ueber jeden Tipp - werde das ganze morgen bei einer Tour mal austesten.

Ansonsten ist der Ersteindruck Super - nach ein paar harten Bremsungen merkt man deutlich wie die Leistung der Juicy ansteigt - sehr bissig.

Hoffe dass die anderen ES auch bald an euch gehen!!!


----------



## walvis (20. Januar 2006)

> Es reagiert sehr präzise und läuft fantastisch. Für ein Enduro erstaunlich wendig und agil.



Stimmt ist mir auch aufgefallen - war ich von meinem (sehr alten) HT nicht gewohnt  Wenn jetzt nur das Schleifen weggehen wuerde...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

da sind ja noch ein paar Royal-News-Letters zum Schmökern.

Kekse und Knabbergebäck sind geplündert :-(

Wer zu spät kommt, kriegt sein ES9 in Grösse L eben erst später.

Viel Spass an alle Canyoneers


----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

Frage mich wieso die schwarzen ES Rahmen graues Vinyl und die schwarzen XC Rahmen weißes Vinyl spendiert bekommen haben.

War das Absicht Lutz?


----------



## walvis (20. Januar 2006)

Welches Vinyl meinst du jetzt?


----------



## CES7 (20. Januar 2006)

CANYON
GERMAN DESIGN AND TECHNOLOGY
ALL MOUNTAIN - 125 - 135MM TRAVEL
NERVE ES9

Was verstehst du denn unter Vinyl?

Was hat denn das für einen Sinn die Vinyle grau zu machen?
Das sieht doch auf schwarz reichlich unattraktiv aus, jetzt mal vom Foto geurteilt.

Bin schon ziemlich aufgebracht, weil die XC Fahrer so ein schönes weißes Vinyl haben,
ich aber wegen der Sitzposition und meinem Gewicht auf einem ES festgenagelt bin.


----------



## walvis (20. Januar 2006)

> ALL MOUNTAIN - 125 - 135MM TRAVEL


 
Das ist bei meinem ES9 aber weiss????? Jedenfalls auf der Schwinge.


----------



## rutschi (20. Januar 2006)

N'abend allerseits
Was keine Kekse mehr??  Hier könnt ihr etwas von meinen cookies haben.... 

Tya, da sind wirklich tolle bikes im Umlauf. Und wir warten auf ein Lebenszeichen unserer ES7 - nicht wahr wuudi ?  

Naja, ich sehs optimistisch - mein Freund und Nachbar bekommt sein ESX6 noch später  

Also macht blos weiter so mit dem rapportieren und den Photos (noch mehr Photos und mehr Details können übrigens nie schaden....  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeTB (20. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ausser mir ein Torque bestellt und was ist Euer VMT? Alle Welt scheint hier die RCs, XCs und ESse zu ordern...



Ich! 

Am 16.01. online. Ich warte schon auf die Auftragsbestätigung.
Mal sehen, welche KW es wird.

DukeTB


----------



## Montmorency95 (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

I suche die web adresse von "iridium", nicht gefuden.

Danke,


----------



## CES7 (21. Januar 2006)

iridium = http://www.kalloyuno.com/productuno.htm

pssst...


----------



## wazzz-up (21. Januar 2006)

DukeTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich!
> 
> Am 16.01. online. Ich warte schon auf die Auftragsbestätigung.
> Mal sehen, welche KW es wird.
> ...



@DukeTB und thory

Endlich noch ein paar zukünftige Torque Fahrer!!! Hab mein Torque 2 Mitte Dezember telefonisch bestellt und noch vor Weihnachten ne Auftragsbestätigung erhalten (dafür schon mal dickes Lob an Caynon). VMT lautet KW 9. Kann´s kaum noch erwarten!!!


----------



## yogir (21. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen,
habe gestern eine e-mail an Canyon geschickt, um mal zu hören, warum mein ES7 (VMT 2. KW) noch immer nicht fertig ist. 10 Min. später rief tatsächlich ein netter Mitarbeiter an und erklärte, dass die Lenker für die ES7-Bikes noch immer beim Zoll liegen (es gibt wohl Probleme mit den Zollpapieren).

Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , seufz

Frohes Warten !


----------



## Wuudi (21. Januar 2006)

yogir schrieb:
			
		

> dass die Lenker für die ES7-Bikes noch immer beim Zoll liegen



...wusst ich's doch !


----------



## Briefträger (21. Januar 2006)

was mir mehr sorgen macht, warum kommen die nicht durch den zoll durch? materialfehler, sollbruchstellen?


----------



## CES7 (21. Januar 2006)

Zoll-Beamte sind wie Staatsanwälte auf das Unwohlergehen von Menschen aus.


----------



## thory (21. Januar 2006)

wazzz-up schrieb:
			
		

> VMT lautet KW 9. Kann´s kaum noch erwarten!!!




ich habe so um den 10.1. herum bestellt. VMT:09/06. Scheint der allgemeine Start der Torque Montage zu sein.

Bin wirklich gespannt was das für ein fahrgefühl geben wird...

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenracer (22. Januar 2006)

Wollte mal fragen wieso die meisten von euch ein Fully bevorzugen bin am überlegen mir das Grand Canyon Limited zu kaufen. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich ein Hardtail oder ein Fully kaufen soll. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir mal eure Fahreindrücke, Rennbeanspruchung und vor- bzw. Nachteile eurer Bikes posten könntet speziell diejenigen die die 2 von mir angesprochenen bikes haben. Wenn ich mir nicht das Limited bestelle dann würde ich zum Nerve ES9 greifen. sehr verbunden Mfg Badenracer


----------



## Stinky Dee-Luxe (22. Januar 2006)

hat jemand interesse an einem es 5 vom 2005 inkl. 2 Mal Schwalbe Big Betty, 2 Vorbauten in zwei verschiedenen Längen, 2 Federn für fox vanilla für 1250 Euro oder 1800 Schweizer Fränkli?


----------



## Trollobaby (22. Januar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> iridium = http://www.kalloyuno.com/productuno.htm
> 
> pssst...




nicht im Ernst oder


----------



## Soulfoodee (22. Januar 2006)

> Probs hatte ich nur mit einem Schleifgeraeusch (hintere Bremse) welches nur bei der Fahrt auftritt - drehe ich die Kurbeln bei abgehobenen Hinterrad schleift nichts?
> 
> Auch ein justieren an den Hebeln der Juicy brachte nix.




Hallo na hast du die Probleme mit den Schleifgeräuschen weggebracht?  Und wenn wie; bekomme ein ES 7 und hoffe nicht das ich das gleiche Problem haben werde. Musst vielleicht nochmal komplett neu justieren am Post Mount Adapter.

Also sag doch mal ob es mittlerweile nicht mehr schleift. 

Gruß aus dem eisigen Chiemgau.

Soulfoodee


----------



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

> Hallo na hast du die Probleme mit den Schleifgeräuschen weggebracht? Und wenn wie; bekomme ein ES 7 und hoffe nicht das ich das gleiche Problem haben werde. Musst vielleicht nochmal komplett neu justieren am Post Mount Adapter.




Habe in einem anderen Thread (Tech Forum - Schleifen an Juicy) zwei Tipps bekommen die geholfen haben:

1. Die Bremse sollte eingestellt werden unter Belastung, dadurch entstehen Hinterbauverwindungen die die Bremse u.U. schleifen lassen. Loesung:

Auf das Rad setzen, ein Freund loest die beiden Imbus Schrauben mit denen die Bremse am Rahmen ist und justiert sie neu - das ist sehr einfach und hat 5m gedauert - Augenmass hat gereicht - seitdem schleift die Canyon nur ganz selten bei wirklich extremer Schraeglage.... aber 90% schleiffrei.

2. Tipp (Habe ich vorne angewendet): Zwei duenne oder eine dicke Visitenkarten rechts und links zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe schieben - dann die Bremse wie oben beschrieben wieder festschrauben - dadurch sollte sie recht mittig sein - hat meine Vorderjuicy komplett schleiffrei gelassen


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

yogir schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Min. später rief tatsächlich ein netter Mitarbeiter an und erklärte, dass die Lenker für die ES7-Bikes noch immer beim Zoll liegen (es gibt wohl Probleme mit den Zollpapieren).



Sollten es wirklich die Lenker sein? - Dann müsste mein ES7 mit VRO ja diese Woche Kommen. 

Oder ist es am Ende der Rahmen der noch im Zoll festhängt?
Hat schon jemand sein ES6?

Gruß an alle Wartenden und Hoffenden 

Maschsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Du hattest ja KW5 oder so, nicht ? 

Meinst wohl du rutschst da einfach vor ...tststs


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest ja KW5 oder so, nicht ?



Nein KW4, also noch alles voll im Zeitplan!


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Na komm, hoffen wir, dass die Zollbeamten endlich das OK geben und wir ALLE glücklich werden


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

Sicher bin ich auch dafür, dass wir unser ES7 schnellstens bekommen. denn die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## rutschi (23. Januar 2006)

> Sollten es wirklich die Lenker sein? - Dann müsste mein ES7 mit VRO ja diese Woche Kommen.



Habe auch ein ES7 mit VRO bestellt - VMT02/06 und noch keine Aufforderung die Rechnung zu begleiche.
Sorry Mascha aber anscheinend sind auch die VRO's nicht mehr an Lager...


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Mascha aber anscheinend sind auch die VRO's nicht mehr an Lager...



Habe mein ES direkt im Geschäft bestellt. Bei der Bestellung war der VRO lieferbar, was erst ab 11.01.06 lieferbar sein sollte war der Rahmen!!

Vielleicht könnte Canyon ja mal offiziell Licht in das Dunkel brinken und der Herumraterei ein Ende bereiten. Nur ein kleiner Post, ab wann mit der Auslieferung der ES zu rechnen ist.


----------



## DukeTB (23. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ausser mir ein Torque bestellt und was ist Euer VMT? Alle Welt scheint hier die RCs, XCs und ESse zu ordern...



Noch 33 Tage 
Habe heute die Bestätigung bekommen - VMT 09/06 Torque 2 Gr.M

Frostige Grüsse DukeTB
12.00 Uhr -15°C


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

DukeTB schrieb:
			
		

> Frostige Grüsse DukeTB
> 12.00 Uhr -15°C



Sonnige Grüsse aus Südtirol!
12:15 Uhr - +6,6°C - Tendenz weiter steigend  


....aber leider noch kein ES7 da


----------



## braintrust (23. Januar 2006)

bitte waaaaaaaaas?!
berlin : -14°C....hier is richtig eiszeit 
und nix mit biken 

hat wer eigtl schon nen 06er yellowstone oder nen grandcanyon comp bekommen und könnte mal nen paar pics online stellen?!
wäre echt schön, bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich daran erfreuen könnte


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

7,1°C hat sich jetzt leider stabilisiert... wird wohl nicht mehr weiter rauf gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Habe heute Post von Canyon bekomme. Leider eine äußerst negative. Nachdem ich am 19.01.06 noch einen Sattel bestellt habe, nun haltet euch fest: *VMT 09/2006*. Dabei habe ich bei der Umbestellung extra nachgefragt ob der Sattel vorrätig ist und ob der VMT gleich bleibt. Beides wurde telefonisch bestätigt.

Dabei habe ich gedacht, dieses Jahr wird alles besser, aber man scheint bei Canyon wieder in den alten Trott zu fallen.


----------



## thory (23. Januar 2006)

@DukeTB und wazzz-up:
welche Pedale wollt Ihr an Euer Torque montieren?

Gruss


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Huch, hat der VMT09 jetzt mit deinem Sattel zu tun, oder betrifft das jetzt alle ES7'ler ?

P.s. 8,2° (natürlich im Schatten)


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da ich im Moment nicht zur Bestellhotline durchkomme. Der Sattel sollte aber lieferbar sein. Müßte dann ja wohl alle ES7´ler betreffen?


----------



## Maschsa (23. Januar 2006)

Habe soeben mit Canyon telefoniert, dabei kam heraus, daß es für meine Bestellung 2 VMT gibt, alle Teile auch vorrätig seien. Nun kann es durch die Nachbestellung kommen das mein Bike nich Anfang KW4 sondern Ende KW4 montiert wird und sich die Auslieferung auf Anfang KW5 verschiebt. Genaueres könnte man aber ende dieser Woche sagen. Von fehlenden Teilen die noch im Zoll festhängen war ihm nichts bekannt.

Habe also weiterhin die Hoffnung, dass mein Bike nach diese Woche abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

habe auch eine mail an canyon geschrieben, um zu erfahren, was los ist. leider bekam ich noch keine antwort. wenn es schwierigkeiten beim es7 gibt, dann wohl auch beim esx7.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Oje das wird ja jetzt ein Durcheinander...


----------



## botswana23 (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe mir auch ein Torque bestellt in M Limited. Leider muss ich das in ein Torque 2 (auch in M) ändern :-(

Mal sehen ob mein VMT von KW 9 gehalten werden kann. 

Pedale kommen meine alten SH DX 646 wieder dran.

bye


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

habe auch vor weihnachten ein scott ransom bestellt. leider sagte mit die hotline, sie haben nur canyon bikes und empfahlen mir das spectral. dies hab ich dann auch bestellt, jedoch als sonderwunsch den rahmen und die ausstattung vom esx7 genommen. leider hat sich aufgrund geistiger beschränktheit meinerseits der montagetemin auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfoodee (23. Januar 2006)

Hiilfeee!!!

Wo ist Staabi, vielleicht kann uns der endlich helfe wann die ES7 kommen.
Aber der ist glaub ich noch im Urlaub oder?


----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> So, bei mir ist es auch Schluss mit warten. Wie versprochen sind die ersten Pics des Nerve ES9 in meiner Galerie, eines gibt es hier.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich auch direkt dass erste Problem - welches als Fullyneuling wahrscheinlich auf meine Doofheit zurueckzufuerhen ist.
> 
> ...



Da hat doch schon einer ein ES. Warum gibts Probleme bei der Auslieferung ?


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Das ist ein ES9 ... bei dem gibts keine Probleme...


----------



## bigbadone (23. Januar 2006)

Habe am Samstag ein ESX-7 in L bestellt VMT KW 11
          
kanns kaum erwarten bist die Post klingelt!


----------



## Briefträger (23. Januar 2006)

ich gehe mit euch jede wette ein, dass ihr eure bikes 2006 bekommen werdet!


----------



## d_b (23. Januar 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> hat wer eigtl schon nen 06er yellowstone oder nen grandcanyon comp bekommen und könnte mal nen paar pics online stellen?!
> wäre echt schön, bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich daran erfreuen könnte



Fürs GC Comp guckst du hier und bei der ersten Url im Fotoalbum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2401192&postcount=497
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2408747&postcount=540


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (23. Januar 2006)

d_b schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs GC Comp guckst du hier und bei der ersten Url im Fotoalbum:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2401192&postcount=497
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2408747&postcount=540



cool!! danke dir! 

ps: -16°C @ Berlin Fhain *bibber*


----------



## DukeTB (23. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> @DukeTB und wazzz-up:
> welche Pedale wollt Ihr an Euer Torque montieren?
> 
> Gruss



Bei mir wirds das: PDM 647.

MfG DukeTB


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe mit euch jede wette ein, dass ihr eure bikes 2006 bekommen werdet!



Ich würde den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen


----------



## griesschnitte (24. Januar 2006)

aufatmen für alle esx besteller.
am montagetermin ändert sich laut canyon nichts.
bei mir also kw6/kw7.

tja. fröhliches weiterraten an alle zukünftigen es7 besitzer, welches teil nun fehlt. grüsse


----------



## Soulfoodee (24. Januar 2006)

So wärend ich also fröhlich auf mein ES7 warte, hab ich mir mal das XC7 von meiner Freundin angesehen und nun eine Frage al alle die auch schon eins daheim stehen haben.

Es geht um das Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers, die Kettenstreben sind dran.
Ist bei Euch auch auf der linken Seite ein größerer Spalt zu sehen wie bei uns???
Oder sollte der Abstand nicht genau gleich sein?Hier mal ein Foto:

Vieleicht kann sich ja mal wer melden ob das so normal ist.

Gruß Soulfoodee.

PS: Heute schon 20 km bei -17 Grad gefahren. Musste mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen. Wann wirds Frühling..........


----------



## mr.ill (24. Januar 2006)

OH YEAH!!!

Der Postler war grad da und hat mir mein NERVE XC9 gebracht!

Ich bin superglücklich.
DANKE CANYON!  

Da wir in der Firma eine sehr genaue Waage haben hab ich gleich die Teile gewogen:

VR 1800g
HR 2100g
Rahmen mit allen Anbauteilen ohne Luftpolsterfolie welche den Lenker schützt 7700g
Schnellspanner v 58g
Schnellspanner h 66g

Gesamt 11724g für Large
Da kommen dann noch 271g für die CB Eggbeater_SL dazu welche schon zu Hause warten.
Gesamt also hauchdünn unter 12kg.

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wo am Rahmen ist die Rahmengröße ersichtlich, ich hab einen Kleber oder ähnliches bis jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

@mr.ill

Das Rad-Gewicht ohne Nobby-Nic hast du nicht gewogen, oder ?
Just curious


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

*Hört, hört, der Prophet spricht zu euch:*

Meine treuen Anhänger, ich habe eine sehr erfreuliche Botschaft zu verkünden.

*Die Lenker sind eingetroffen!*


Hat mir Canyon soeben via Mail mitgeteilt. 





> Heute hat unser Leiter der Neuradmontage einen ganzen Schwung Aufträge zur Bearbeitung freigegeben. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass diese Woche noch die Räder, die in Rückstand geraten sind, montiert werden.


----------



## Maschsa (24. Januar 2006)

Wo sind die ganzen ES7´ler, die dem Propheten für diese gute Nachricht huldigen? 

Hoffentlich ist Deine Meldung keine ENTE!


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Nein, ist sie sicher nicht !

Ihr braucht nicht alle ein Mail an Canyon schreiben ob das stimmt. Es stimmt 100%ig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfoodee (24. Januar 2006)

Hurra Hurra!!!!!    

Danke für die gute Nachricht Wuudi!!!
Bin ja mal gespannt wann es dann soweit ist.

Du hast bestimmt bessere Chancen dein rad zu fahren.Wie ist es in Meran mit Schnee zur Zeit?

Waren lerztes Jahr mal in Kaltern beim Biken, auch gut.Evtl geht ja mal ne Tour bei Euch.

Gruß Soulfoodee


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Schnee ist schon noch da - natürlich keine grossen Mengen, at least in Meran selber.

Soll aber dieses Wochenende wieder kalt und regnerisch werden.. mal gucken wie's wird. 

Ich möchte mein Canyon ja gleich auf meiner Abend-Übungsstrecke testen, die geht aber rauf bis auf 1.000 M.ü.d.M. und durch den Wald zurück. Ich befürchte, dass da noch Schnee liegen wird


----------



## Rerun (24. Januar 2006)

@mr.ill

Danke für die Gewichtszahlen!

An meinem XC9L habe ich Anfangs auch die Größenangabe gesucht... na, eigentlich suche ich noch immer - jedenfalls konte ich auch keine Finden und das  obwohl auf meinem Karton auch noch "Größe M" stand  (siehe Gallerie)


----------



## rutschi (24. Januar 2006)

Hey Wuudi - danke für die Info   

Wenns nicht stimmt wünsche ich Dir auch ein wenig Kältewelle mit vielviel Schnee...   

Mal schauen welches von unseren bikes zuerst beim Besitzer ist - Deins in I oder meins in CH


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Nunja, muss es bei dir nicht durch den Zoll ?

Aber ich schätze auch mit Zollabfertigung werden die Schweitzer schneller sein


----------



## rutschi (24. Januar 2006)

Upps den Zoll habe ich da glatt vergessen...  
Schneller kann sein - aber sicher auch teurer   
Egal unterm Strich immer noch ein super Preis........
.....und Wuudi - nebenbei ...... 
...wenn so ein heisses bike kommt, bin ich froh, dass es nicht so warm ist bei uns.


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Öhm, dafür bezahlst du die 16% deutsche MwSt. nicht...also wieso teurer ?!?


----------



## griesschnitte (24. Januar 2006)

hat zwar jetzt überhaupt nichts mit canyon zu tun, aber kennt von euch jemand den helm casco viper mx. ich find den tooooootaaaaaaal geil.
hab irgendwann mal hier im canyon forum ein foto von zwei bikern mit diesem helm gesehen. bitte melden. brauche info: taugt, taugt nicht....usw.


----------



## Schluckspecht (24. Januar 2006)

Servus beinander,

mich würde noch folgendes vor der Ankunft meines Canyon-Radls interessieren:
- darf man das Rad auf den Kopf stellen (wegen der Scheibenbremsen und der Luft; Avid´s saftige 7 ist dran)
- auf welcher Seite soll man die Schnellspanner hindrehen (Seite des Schatwerks oder der Bremsscheibe)

Wäre nett, wenn mich mal jemand so richtig aufklären könnte   , mit dem neumodernen Kram hab ich noch keinerlei Erfahren. Merci.

euer Schluckspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (24. Januar 2006)

schnellspanner am besten immer in fahrtrichtung nach hinten.
wenn sie nach vorne zeigen und du mit dem schnellspanner irgendwo hängenbleibst kann es schon mal passieren das das rad rausfällt und dann......


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

Nicht nach oben ? 

Ich hab die meistens nach schief/oben gemacht...


----------



## griesschnitte (24. Januar 2006)

ok!genau gesagt im 45º winkel schräg nach hinten oben.
dann hat man wirklich alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Schluckspecht (24. Januar 2006)

sry, hab mich da etwas "merkwürdig" ausgedrückt.
ich meinte ob der schnellspanner in fahrtrichtung gesehen, auf der linken oder auf der rechten Seite vom Radl sein soll (also der Hebel zum schliessen)

hatte bisher keine scheibenbremse und hatte das teil immer auf der linken seite, aber mit dem canyon-rad könnte ja alles anders werden


----------



## Christian_74 (24. Januar 2006)

Nicht alle Gabeln lassen das zu. Jedenfalls sind nach oben und nach hinten die besseren Optionen.

Gruß,


Christian


----------



## rutschi (24. Januar 2006)

@ Wuudi
Jep, die 16% gehen weg, dann kommen unsere 7.6 % drauf und ein kleiner Zollbeitrag von ca 40 CHF (hoffe das es nur so viel ist  ).....also knapp 8 % unter Listenpreis. 

@Alle
Was haltet Ihr generell von den Wandhacken in die das Vorderrad eingehangen wird? Natürlich nicht für mein ES7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wuudi
> Jep, die 16% gehen weg, dann kommen unsere 7.6 % drauf und ein kleiner Zollbeitrag von ca 40 CHF (hoffe das es nur so viel ist  ).....also knapp 8 % unter Listenpreis.




..und dann plärrst du da rum  wegen Zoll und so dass es teurer wird


----------



## Angostura (24. Januar 2006)

Moin alle zusammen,

es wird Zeit, dass es deutlich wärmer wird. Selbst hier an der Ostsee sind es momentan permanent unter null. Das geht gar nicht.
Zum Thema Schnellspanner und Scheibenbremsen habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal im Bremsenforum nachgefragt
Link  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199941

Tenor war: Magura empfiehlt Schnellspanner auf die andere Seite , weil wohl einige Schnellspanner sich bei Hitze lockern. Es war die Rede von Elastomeren etc. Lies einfach mal selbst. Ich habe sie auch wie früher auf der linken Seite von hinten geschaut.


Freudige Grüsse

Angostura


----------



## Schluckspecht (24. Januar 2006)

@angostura: thx, bin aufgeklärt. dann bleibt also alles beim alten 

aber kann ich denn die mühle jetzt umdrehen? wie habt ihr das denn bei der reifenmontage gemacht?


----------



## RayKo (24. Januar 2006)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch endlich mal in die Schlange einreihen. War heute in Koblenz und hab nach Probefahren (M) bzw. -sitzen (L) ein ES7 vorbestellt. VMT 10/06, ist ja immer noch erträglich...
Ein ES7 steht da immer noch nicht im Laden, wahrscheinlich werden erstmal Eure Bikes geschraubt - das nenne ich Priorität


----------



## CES7 (24. Januar 2006)

Ja sicherlich steht da ein ES8 incl. DT-SWISS Package.
Aber ich wollte absichtlich die Sun Naben weil ich einfach unheimlich
auf superlaute Naben abfahre.

ES7 forever  

Das ES6 wird wohl zum LadenhÃ¼ter. Wer gibt schon 1799 â¬ aus um die Deore Naben leisezuradeln.
Keine 400km und die Dinger sind unhÃ¶rbar.


----------



## RayKo (25. Januar 2006)

Jep, das steht da. Um genau zu sein steht da alles ausser dem ES7 (Zumindest was die ES angeht, ein Torque hab z.B. ich auch nicht gesehen). Die Deore-Ausstattung am ES6 verstehe ich auch nicht, die war im Endeffekt auch das ausschlaggebende Element für mich. Das X0-Schaltwerk ist quasi nur "eye candy".


----------



## Soulfoodee (25. Januar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @angostura: thx, bin aufgeklärt. dann bleibt also alles beim alten
> 
> aber kann ich denn die mühle jetzt umdrehen? wie habt ihr das denn bei der reifenmontage gemacht?



Hallo!

Also wir haben beim xc7 die Laufräder auch im umgedrehten Zustand montiert.
Weiss auch ned wie das die anderen machen viele sagen man soll das ned tun.

Geschadet hat es aber glaub ich nix.
Mann muss nur aufpassen nicht die Hebel zu ziehen denke ich. 
was meinen den die anderen; geht auch ums Thema Transport im Auto und so weiter......


Gruß Soulfoodee!


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

wurde eigentlich schon ein esx ausgeliefert, oder werde ich einer der ersten, wenn nicht sogar DER erste sein


----------



## Wuudi (25. Januar 2006)

Du wirst bei den ersten dabei sein ... 

Die Auftragsnummer ist entscheidend....


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

Die Auftragsnummer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (25. Januar 2006)

Yep, geht nach auftragsnummer, d.h. sobald die Komponenten (rahmen) für dein EsX da sind wirst du drangenommen, wenn deine Nummer niedriger ist als die anderen zu erledigenden arbeiten.

Da du ja schon früh bestellt hast wird deins gleich drangenommen wenn deine Komponenten da sind...
..ausser es gibt andere ESX Besteller die schon lange vor Dir bestellt haben


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

ach so!
dachte schon, anhand der auftragsnummer könnte ich ablesen, der wievielte esx besteller ich bin. 
im moment kann ich noch gut warten bei der kälte.


----------



## Tom-ace (25. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nich obs noch wen intressiert:
Ich hab letzte Woche auch ein Torque 1 geordert, in M...
In der Bestätigung steht KW 10/06 und ich hoffe wirklich inständig dass die den Termin halbswegs einhalten können ;-)


----------



## Wern (25. Januar 2006)

@ griesschnitte
Glaub ich bin eher dran als du Hab am 28. 11. bestellt.


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

@ wern

und, welche kw wird montiert?


----------



## der Rennsel (25. Januar 2006)

Yo Leute. Sitze seit heute mittag auch im Boot der Wartenden. Habe mir ein XC7 gegönnt und warte mal bis März.


----------



## Briefträger (25. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ach so!
> dachte schon, anhand der auftragsnummer könnte ich ablesen, der wievielte esx besteller ich bin.
> im moment kann ich noch gut warten bei der kälte.



dann verkauft canyon über 140000 esx modelle 06.


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Januar 2006)

ich bin im moment für das grand canyon comp am sparen und hoffe das ich die kohle noch dieses Jahr zusammen kriege. 
Ich wohne in Koblenz kann das bike also direkt abholen  

was haltet ihr von dem bike?


----------



## Eklk (25. Januar 2006)

Mein XC5 wird KW4 montiert  
Hat`s  noch jemand bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (25. Januar 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin im moment für das grand canyon comp am sparen und hoffe das ich die kohle noch dieses Jahr zusammen kriege.
> Ich wohne in Koblenz kann das bike also direkt abholen
> 
> was haltet ihr von dem bike?



bin auch am sparen für das teil..weiß nur nochnet ob ich "kredit" fürs 06er aufnehmen soll oder halt auf normalem wege spare für das 07er 

aufjeden fall is ein geiles teil


----------



## Wern (26. Januar 2006)

@griesschnitte
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW6.


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Januar 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch am sparen für das teil..weiß nur nochnet ob ich "kredit" fürs 06er aufnehmen soll oder halt auf normalem wege spare für das 07er
> 
> aufjeden fall is ein geiles teil



jap hab mich sofort in das bike verliebt   
aber werde die kohle leider erst frühstens im august oda so zusammen haben...


----------



## Vazifar (26. Januar 2006)

Eklk schrieb:
			
		

> Mein XC5 wird KW4 montiert
> Hat`s  noch jemand bestellt ?



ich  
KW4 ? - das ist ja *jetzt* du glückspilz !
meines soll KW5 montiert werden (habs am 12. januar bestellt)


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

@ wern
ich auch kw6, obwohl ich 3 wochen später bestellt hab
esx serie geht wohl nicht so gut. mir solls recht sein. muß mein rad nicht an jeder strassenecke sehen.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> @ wern
> ich auch kw6, obwohl ich 3 wochen später bestellt hab
> esx serie geht wohl nicht so gut. mir solls recht sein. muß mein rad nicht an jeder strassenecke sehen.



Heh Jungs, nun mal langsam.

Im Dezember/Januar bestellen nur die richtigen Wahnsinnigen  

Ich denke der Bestell-Rush wird losgehen 1. mit dem ausliefern der Kataloge mit den Bike-Zeitschriften bzw. mit Start der Saison im April/Mai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (26. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Heh Jungs, nun mal langsam.
> 
> Im Dezember/Januar bestellen nur die richtigen Wahnsinnigen
> 
> Ich denke der Bestell-Rush wird losgehen 1. mit dem ausliefern der Kataloge mit den Bike-Zeitschriften bzw. mit Start der Saison im April/Mai...



Vielen Dank für das Kompliment 
Im letzten Jahr habe ich bereits im November bestellt. Geliefert wurde erst im Mai !!!!!! 
In diesem Jahr herrschen ja paradiesische Zustände bei den Lieferfristen

Willy


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Heh Jungs, nun mal langsam.
> 
> Im Dezember/Januar bestellen nur die richtigen Wahnsinnigen



Konnte ja keiner ahnen, das Canyon diesmal schon liefert, wenn man den Bestellbutton gedrückt hat  Ich war es gewohnt auf mein Auto, ähh Canyon 4-5 Monate zu warten. 

Nun könnte ich fahren - aber Schnee und Eis in NRW/OWL!! Das gabs noch nie! Seit min. 1000 Jahren liegt die höchste Schneedecke hier auf den Spiegeln irgendwelcher Szeneläden. Alles verschwört sich gegen mich! 

Das allerschlimmste ist, das ich meinem Bike einen ordinären Garagenplatz zuweisen musste und ich es so nicht mal Tag und Nacht sehen kann, wenn ich mir nicht die Füsse abfrieren will! 

Ich finde es unverschämt, das Canyon keine Wetterprognose angekauft hat und die Montagetermine danach richtet.

Ihr seht, die Probleme der Besitzenden sind meist größer, als die der Wartenden


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2006)

Ist ja gar nicht wahr.

Ich könnte hier tadellos biken. Ist zwar im moment einwenig kälter (so um den 0° Punkt), aber trotzdem wär's möglich... Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg 

Aber nächste Woche sollte dann mein Bike kommen und die Temperaturen gehen anscheinend wieder auf 6-8°C rauf, juhhee !


----------



## rutschi (26. Januar 2006)

Hey Jaykay - komm an meine Schulter..... 

Dass Wuudi einen Platz an der Sonne gebucht hat scheint ja immer mehr allen klar zu sein  
Wuudi könntest du nicht ein wenig zurückhaltender sein mit deinen aktuellen Wettermeldungen?  

....das Warten hier wird langsam wirklich anstrengend!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2006)

Najo, also Süditalien haben wir hier doch nicht.

Ich werde sicher nicht vor März "richtig" biken. Nur 1,2 kleine Testrunden auf dem Bike würd ich schon gern machen. Geht natürlich - für mich Warmduscher - nur zur Mittagszeit 

Und mein Hausberg wird (am Gipfel) vor Mai kaum total Schneefrei sein


----------



## thory (26. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein Hausberg wird (am Gipfel) vor Mai kaum total Schneefrei sein



was hast Du denn für einen Hausberg, wenn der noch nicht mal 'ne rodelbahn hat? Dann musst Du Dir eben einen mit Rodelbahn suchen und rauf aufs rad und berg!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2006)

Hat er schon. Aber ich bin ganz sicher nicht ein Schnee-Biker


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

Vorschlag von mir für alle norddeutschen, die es kaum aushalten können.
in sondershausen (ich glaub, das liegt in thüringen) gibt es ein stillgelegtes bergwerk, da kann man bei angenehmen 23º eine geführte tour unter tage (-500m) machen. bestimmt ganz lustig.
www.erlebnisbergwerk.com
kostet laut homepage 29 eur.


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jaykay - komm an meine Schulter.....
> 
> Dass Wuudi einen Platz an der Sonne gebucht hat scheint ja immer mehr allen klar zu sein
> Wuudi könntest du nicht ein wenig zurückhaltender sein mit deinen aktuellen Wettermeldungen?
> ...



Danke für den Trost - ich weiß, es ist erbärmlich  

Ich würde mir ja auch Spikes zulegen, aber dafür reicht es bei uns nicht. Es sind immer nur so fiese Eisplatten. Und wenn dir an den Steigungen einfach das Hinterrad durchdreht, ist nunmal Feierabend.  Da nutzt die beste Technik nix. Ich fahre aber auch bei diesen Temperaturen MTB. Nur Rennrad verkneife ich mir, da ich keine Winterschuhe habe. 

Mein Hausberg schafft es ja auch gerade mal auf 400m


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag von mir für alle norddeutschen, die es kaum aushalten können.
> in sondershausen (ich glaub, das liegt in thüringen) gibt es ein stillgelegtes bergwerk, da kann man bei angenehmen 23º eine geführte tour unter tage (-500m) machen. bestimmt ganz lustig.
> www.erlebnisbergwerk.com
> kostet laut homepage 29 eur.



Steht auch in der aktuellen(?) Bike. Muss ein tolles Erlebnis sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht auch in der aktuellen(?) Bike. Muss ein tolles Erlebnis sein.



den artikel hab ich auch gesehen. das ist aber ein anderes bergwerk. doppelt so tief und 30º warm. klingt ganz toll, aber nicht zum biken. zu warm!!!


----------



## Wuudi (26. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Hausberg schafft es ja auch gerade mal auf 400m



Ich sag jetzt mal nichts, sonst mach ich mich hier nur unbeliebt


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

wieso, wenn ein berg geile trails zu bieten hat, dann tut es auch ein 200m hügel.
isarauen südlich von münchen z.b. 
höhenversprung zum fluss von 100m höchstens, aber gespickt mit geilen trails. da kann man eine menge spass haben.


----------



## Jaykay187 (26. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag jetzt mal nichts, sonst mach ich mich hier nur unbeliebt



Schon okay!  
aber der Teuto, das verworfenste Mittelgebirge in D, ist mit seinem ständigen Auf und Ab (teilweise ganz schön happig) ganz schön fordernd. Allerdings musst Du nahezu die doppelte Anzahl an KM fahren, um vergleichbare Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Aber ich habe ja relativ zentral gleich 3 Mittelgebirge und die Alpen sind auch nicht soooo weit.
Aber ich will euch nicht zu sehr vom Warten abhalten


----------



## Hupert (26. Januar 2006)

Griesschnitte du hast da glaube ich was mißverstanden... Das ganze Event findet 800m unter Tage in nem alten Salzstollen statt. Da gibts hier auch nen Thread drüber, der einem das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen läßt... Lieber mit nem alten Bike antreten... des Salzes wegen und reichlich Licht ist sicher auch angebracht...

Stell ich mir wahnsinnig cool vor, da unten ein paar Runden zu drehen, nächstes Jahr wollte ich unbedingt am Start sein, man sollte sich aber auch relativ früh anmelden wie ich mir hab erzählen lassen

Grüße


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

habe nicht mißverstanden. es gibt 2 bergwerke eines in sondershausen (www.erlebnisbergwerk.com) und eines in merkers (www.erlebnisbergwerk.de). beide haben ein mountainbikerennen. beide bieten geführte touren an.
unterschied der beiden: tiefe und temperatur

hab auch schon nach dem thread übers rennen gesucht. keinen gefunden. link wäre gut. danke


----------



## walvis (26. Januar 2006)

und was geht in england :-(


----------



## griesschnitte (26. Januar 2006)

nix


----------



## Eklk (26. Januar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ich
> KW4 ? - das ist ja *jetzt* du glückspilz !
> meines soll KW5 montiert werden (habs am 12. januar bestellt)


Hehe habs heute bezahlt, am nächsten donnerstag könnte ich´s schon haben 
grunz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (26. Januar 2006)

Hier der Link zum Bergwerks Fred....


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194420


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir ja auch Spikes zulegen, aber dafür reicht es bei uns nicht



Schwalbe hat nen ganz interessanten MTB -Reifen...
Der Spike Reifen nennt sich "Snow Stud", hab ihn selbst noch nicht getestet klingt aber ganz interesant...

Schwalbe Homepage" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				der Schwalbe Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekter Winterreifen.
> Die Spikes sind nicht in der Mitte der Lauffläche angeordnet, sondern daneben im Bereich des größten Anpressdrucks. Normal aufgepumpt ist der Reifen auch bei nicht winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen sehr gut zu fahren. Durch Absenken des Luftdrucks erreicht der Reifen dann optimalen Grip auf glatter Straße



vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter,
liebe grüße aus Koblenz.  Martin


----------



## Jaykay187 (27. Januar 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe hat nen ganz interessanten MTB -Reifen...
> Der Spike Reifen nennt sich "Snow Stud", hab ihn selbst noch nicht getestet klingt aber ganz interesant...
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, Danke  
Wenn sich die Lage in den nächsten Tagen nicht bessert, werde ich mal Versuchskaninchen spielen.


----------



## Vazifar (27. Januar 2006)

ich hab den snow stud vorne und hinten montiert. ist halt ein kompromiss d.h. wenns richtig eisig ist dreht das hinterrad beim bergauffahren trotzdem durch (auch wenn man den reifendruck verringert und die spikes somit bodenkontakt haben). da wären mehr spikes halt schon besser.
aber auf asphalt rollts dafür recht angenehm.

hier ein testbericht:
http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/speiksreifen.pdf


----------



## cost (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Wuudi

wie war es gleich nochmal mit dem Wetter bei Dir zuhause ??


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe hat nen ganz interessanten MTB -Reifen...
> Der Spike Reifen nennt sich "Snow Stud", hab ihn selbst noch nicht getestet klingt aber ganz interesant...
> 
> 
> ...



das ist ein Kompromiss, der alles können soll aber nicht richtig kann.
Wenn schon Spike dann so viele wie möglich(mindestens 240) sonst gibt es keinen Grip!
ein Richtiger Spikereifen ist im Schnee und auf Eis eine Macht, aber kein Leichtläufer (da brauchste schon was in der Wurzel)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RayKo (27. Januar 2006)

Jiha - heute sind schonmal meine Pedale gekommen, mein Bike steht also quasi schon fast vollständig bei mir daheim ...

... schon bitter, mit was für unnützen Kleinigkeiten man sich beschäftigt, um die Wartezeit zu überstehen.


----------



## Vazifar (27. Januar 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Jiha - heute sind schonmal meine Pedale gekommen, mein Bike steht also quasi schon fast vollständig bei mir daheim ...



 ich sehe ihn vor meinem geistigen auge - zuhause auf dem barhocker. die pedale an seine schuhe angeklickt, kreisende bewegungen mit seinen füssen ausführend und mit geschlossenen augen von seinem neuen bike träumend ...


----------



## Maschsa (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo!?
Um die ES7´ler ist es ganz schön ruhig geworden. 
Sollten nicht diese Woche die ersten Bikes gefertigt werden? Hat schon jemand Bescheid, dass sein Bike fertig ist?

Mein Bike hatte eigentlich einen VMT 4/06 und insgeheim habe ich doch gehofft, dass mein Handy klingelt und ich mein Bike noch diese Woche abholen kann. Aber leider Fehlanzeige. Das gibt ein laaanges Wochende.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Single-Trail (27. Januar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe ihn vor meinem geistigen auge - zuhause auf dem barhocker. die pedale an seine schuhe angeklickt, kreisende bewegungen mit seinen füssen ausführend und mit geschlossenen augen von seinem neuen bike träumend ...




Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie sehr ich mich gerade am kaputt lachen bin


----------



## Wuudi (27. Januar 2006)

cost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wuudi
> 
> wie war es gleich nochmal mit dem Wetter bei Dir zuhause ??



   

sag nix ... es kommt ja ein riesengrosses hoch über südtirol die nächste woche ...


----------



## wobike (27. Januar 2006)

Das Warten hat ein Ende  
Und es hat sich gelohnt!

Habe heute mein XC7 in L bekommen, es war (ist) perfekt eingestellt, sogar Gabel und Dämpfer sind richtig abgestimmt! Platform und Rebound muß ich halt noch im Laufe der nächsten Wochen heraustesten, aber sonst paßt`s  
Und ausschau`n tut`s sowieso edel  

Bei der Bremse schleift auch nix, aber die Aufkleber auf den Felgen werde ich wohl runterrubbeln  Und den Lenker ein bißchen schmäler machen!

Also Freunde, freut Euch auf Eure Bikes-sie sind es wert  

Grüße aus dem eiskaltem Tirol
wobike


----------



## Briefträger (28. Januar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe ihn vor meinem geistigen auge - zuhause auf dem barhocker. die pedale an seine schuhe angeklickt, kreisende bewegungen mit seinen füssen ausführend und mit geschlossenen augen von seinem neuen bike träumend ...



lol


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2006)

@ JürgenH
würdest du bitte noch ein paar Bilder von deinem XC6 posten?
Da ich ja auch stark am Überlegen bin ob ich mir ein solches zulegen soll, wären ein paar mehr Bilder sicher eine Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## Tigo (28. Januar 2006)

@wobike

Da ich hoffe bis Anfang März(VMT 07) mein XC 7 auch in den Händen zu halten,mache ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken zur Dämpferpumpe,die ich brauche.
Haben Dämpfer u. Gabel Auto(Schrader)-Ventile?
Sind die Ventile leicht erreichbar?
Hast Du die Canyon-Dämpferpumpe mitbestellt? Ist die oK.?

Gruss v.Tigo


----------



## walvis (28. Januar 2006)

@griesschnitte:



> nix



habe das hier gefunden hoert sich ganz nett an...

http://www.trailbreak.co.uk/wdc/index.php

joot - die isle of wight sind nicht die alpen - aber bike festival ist immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwelmi (28. Januar 2006)

Hi, habe heute mein XC5 bekommen und bin total begeistert. Die Verarbeitung ist schon beeindruckend. War auch ganz easy das Teil zusammen zu bauen, und die von mir georderten SRAM Teile ( Schaltwerk und gripshift ) sind wie abgesprochen angebaut worden. Perfekt   Konnte heute leider nur ca 1 km fahren aber morgen gehts auf große Tour. Ich werd berichten wie das Teil abgeht


----------



## wobike (28. Januar 2006)

Tigo schrieb:
			
		

> @wobike
> 
> Da ich hoffe bis Anfang März(VMT 07) mein XC 7 auch in den Händen zu halten,mache ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken zur Dämpferpumpe,die ich brauche.
> Haben Dämpfer u. Gabel Auto(Schrader)-Ventile?
> ...



Ja, ja, ja, ja!
Vier Fragen, vier Ja!
Ich glaube, es ist die Rock Shox Dämpferpumpe, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, der Druck läßt sich gut dosieren  
Es ist überhaupt ein Traumbike  

Viele Grüße und viel Freude mit Deinem XC7

wobike


----------



## griesschnitte (29. Januar 2006)

@ walvis

klingt nett das festival
aber nochmal eine kleine frage
was macht man in london eigentlich mit einem Mountain Bike ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## walvis (29. Januar 2006)

@griesschnitte...

autsch - in hampstead heath tausend mal den huegel hoch und runter fahren und so kilometer fuer die laengeren touren in schottland, wales und im sommer in den alpen sammeln 

und ab mai jedes wochenende nach schottland - da geht schon einiges. zudem kann man ab sommer die ersten strecken der (leider xc) strecke fuer olympia 2012 fahren...


----------



## griesschnitte (29. Januar 2006)

ist das nicht ein bisschen weit fürs woende bis nach schottland?


----------



## aclumb (29. Januar 2006)

nun gehöre ich auch zu den wartenden.
es wird ein nerve rc9 größe l.
kw 11 wird montiert.
freu mich riesig drauf.


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

ich bestell mein XC7 diese woche. habt ihr telefonisch bestellt?


----------



## aclumb (29. Januar 2006)

ja ich habs telefonisch gemacht und heute per mail noch meine daten versandt.
oh da fällt mir ein, hab vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich nicht die raceposition will. das muss ich noch machen.
bekommt man da je nachdem einen kürzeren vorbau?


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

hmmn, du hastn RC9 bestellt und wuillst keine rennposition???????????. ja das hängt vom vorbau ab. je nach dem länerg oder kürzer. wie läuftn das mit der telefonischen ebstellung ab? musste nich erst deine daten durchgeben, die sagen dir dann wassu fürn biketyp bist / ESX;ES;XC;RC.... 


und dann? sagen die dir dann den montagetermin? und du musst dann adresse und sonderwünsche mit email an diese email adresse von canyon schiken? 

oder geht das alles auch telefonisch? mit sonderwünschen und dem kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

könnt6 ihr mir mal klipp und klar erklären wie die bestellung abläuft? will mich nämlich schon drauf vorbereiten (maße genommen hab ich schon). danke schonma für eure erklärungen. ich freu mich auf montaaaaaag.


----------



## Tigo (29. Januar 2006)

@aclumb

Ja,du kannst die Vorbaulänge wählen,sonst gibt's die Standartlänge.
Bei mir war's umgekehrt,ein XC 7 mit längerem Vorbau.
Warum nimmst du aber dann ein RC-Modell,die haben doch auch ein längeres Oberrohr?

Dank noch @wobike für die Antworten und viel Spass auf'm Bike.


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

ja das frag ich mich auc. kanner ja auchn XC nehemn oda sogarn ES wenn er aufrechter sitzen will.


----------



## griesschnitte (29. Januar 2006)

mensch bayker,
mach dich mal locker.
ist doch kein vorstellungsgespräch.
ruf einfach an, lass dich informieren. frag denen ruhig löcher in den bauch.
dann schlaf nochmal eine nacht darüber
und am nächsten tag bestellst du dein rad
ok?


----------



## aclumb (29. Januar 2006)

also ich hatte mich in das rc9 verliebt und das bestellt.
es war nur noch eins in l da und so musste ich mich fix entscheiden.
da hatte ich noch keine daten bereit. diese habe ich dann per email nachgesendet.
genau der montagetermin wurde mir dann gleich genannt.
ich denke du kannst alles telefonisch machen.


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

ruhich blut sahne-schnitte. lol ne ich wollt ja nur wissen was die so wissen wollen. MEHR NICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

ich freu mich auf den hobel wien kleines kind an weihnachten ))))


----------



## Briefträger (29. Januar 2006)

aclumb schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hatte mich in das rc9 verliebt und das bestellt.
> es war nur noch eins in l da und so musste ich mich fix entscheiden.
> da hatte ich noch keine daten bereit. diese habe ich dann per email nachgesendet.
> genau der montagetermin wurde mir dann gleich genannt.
> ich denke du kannst alles telefonisch machen.



deine aussage hört sich fast so an, als sei rc9 in L scho ausverkauft?!


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

jo aber echt. so knapp wird das hoffentlich nich sein. oder montieren die die bikes vor und dass er dann meinte dass nur noch ein vormontiertes da wäre? naja wie dem auch sei..... canyon is hamma!!!!


----------



## aclumb (29. Januar 2006)

naja, in der email stand das: "Das RC9 ist derzeit nur noch in Größe M lieferbar. Wir wissen noch nicht, ob wir eine zweite Lieferung bekommen werden."
und eins in l war dann eben am freitag noch da.


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

hast ja nochma schwein gehabt. :=)


----------



## aclumb (29. Januar 2006)

ja das war echt glück. nach der mail war ich erstmal enttäuscht.
dann angerufen und gefragt und echt glück gehabt.
jetzt warten wir hier zusammen und wenns da ist gibts bilder.


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

ja das will ich doch wohl ma hoffe dass es bilder gibt. ich mach auch welche vor der jungfernfahrt. muhahahahah. naja das is aber tradition bei mir ;-)


----------



## Soulfoodee (29. Januar 2006)

An alle die auf ihr ES7 warten!!!!! 


Ist ja richtig ruhig geworden um uns, sind wir schon so frustriert oder gibt es schon die ersten glücklichen die ihr Bike  haben.

Bei mir wäre Montagetermin kw2 gewesen bis heute leider nicht gekommen.

Wuudi sagte es lag an den Lenkern die im Zoll festhingen aber jetz angeblich da wären.

Also weiß jemand ob die ersten schon  raus sind????

Jetzt wirds nämlich schön langsam Zeit, a bissl blöd auch das Canyon keine Infos an die wartenden sendet, wäre eigentlich angebracht.  


Soulfoodee


----------



## wobike (29. Januar 2006)

@Tigo

 Bitte und danke, werd´ ich bestimmt haben


----------



## Wuudi (29. Januar 2006)

Jo theoretisch wurden die bereits letzte Woche gebaut. Ich hab mich mal beherrscht und Canyon (noch) nicht gestresst ob's denn endlich fertig ist...

Am Montag werd ich aber wohl mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (29. Januar 2006)

Hey!
Hab am freitag eine Rechnung von Canyon erhalten und noch am selben Tag (nun mein XC8) bezahlt. Hatte kw03/06. Nun muss ich nur noch auf den Postler warten, ich hoffe er bringt es nächste Woche vorbei. 
Gruss Loxa789


----------



## rutschi (29. Januar 2006)

Jaujau....
langsam bessert das Wetter bei uns....der letzte Schnee ist heute bei +2°C an der Sonne weggeschmolzen.... nun kann es wirklich kommen das ES7....werde mal ein mail absetzten.

Ach Wuudi....sag mal wie war den das Wetter so bei Dir am Wochenende???!


----------



## Schwelmi (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,
Hab heute mein XC5 getestet und ich muß sagen es ist wirklich toll. Sehr wendig und klettert prima. Die Reba Gabel funktioniert saugeil und der MC 3 Dämpfer ebenso. Wenn ich bei der Gabel das PopLoc aktiviere und den Dämpfer auf Lock oder motion Controll stelle ist keinerlei wippen zu spüren, auch im Wiegetritt nicht. War auch von Canyon schon gut eingestellt.
Was ich bemängeln muß ist das die Schaltung schlecht eingestellt war und das die Bremse wie ein Güterzug quitscht. Schleifen tut sie nicht. Kann es sein das das quitschen nach vernünftigen einbremsen aufhört ?
Schaltung hab ich eingestellt...ist eigentlich kein Problem.
Was mich auch noch stört ist das die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse am Oberrohr klappert. Ich werd mir da irgendwelche weichen Gummidinger dranmachen. Hat einer ne bessere idee ? ( jetzt nicht mit Kabelbindern oder Isolierband kommen )
Ich bin 178 cm groß mit SL. 83 und das Bike hat wie von Canyon empfohlen Größe M...... passt perfekt !!
Alles in allem ein saugeiles Bike !!  
Cio


----------



## Bayker (29. Januar 2006)

hört sich gut an!. hoffe ich werd auch so zu frieden sein mit meinem canyon, wenns da is.


----------



## Vazifar (29. Januar 2006)

seit ich mein xc5 bestellte müssen sich die naturkonstanten verändert haben ... anders kann ich mir nicht erklären weshalb die zeit plötzlich langsamer vergeht  

um hydraulik-bremsleitungen "abzustützen" gibts z.b. solche dinger:





vieleicht löst das dein (und vieleicht auch bald mein) problem


----------



## walvis (29. Januar 2006)

> ist das nicht ein bisschen weit fürs woende bis nach schottland?



noe - ist eher was fuer laengere wochenenden - ba ist innerhalb von uk billig und man kommt fuer ca 50 euro inkl. rad nach edinburgh oder so....

an normalen wochenenden gibt es die southdowns (leicht huegelig) suedlich von london und halt wales was ca. 2-3 autostunden weg ist....


----------



## pokaton (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich reihe mich auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.
Habe am 22.01.2006 online ein XC7 bestellt und habe immer noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen  
Telefonisch habe ich aber KW10 als Montagewoche genannt bekommen.
Ist eigentlich Größe M mit 179/85 o.k. wenn ich die bequeme Variante haben möchte?

Gruß Pokaton


----------



## RayKo (30. Januar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe ihn vor meinem geistigen auge - zuhause auf dem barhocker. die pedale an seine schuhe angeklickt, kreisende bewegungen mit seinen füssen ausführend und mit geschlossenen augen von seinem neuen bike träumend ...



Ja ja - jetzt ist man nur mal ein Wochenende nicht da, und schon machen sich die anderen über einen lustig. Dabei hab ich den VRO an meinem Hocker doch noch gar nicht erwähnt


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2006)

Wozu gibt man bei einer Online-Bestellung seine Adresse an, wenn Canyon
nur die Kundennummer berücksichtigt und die Rechnung an die alte Adresse
schickt :-(((

Wenn die das Bike auch so schicken, kommt das dieses Jahr nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigo (30. Januar 2006)

pokaton schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich Größe M mit 179/85 o.k. wenn ich die bequeme Variante haben möchte



Ja,ich habe auch Gr.M bestellt bei 173/85;nur habe ich den 120mm Vorbau genommen,der 105er war mir doch zu kurz.


----------



## Jaykay187 (30. Januar 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja - jetzt ist man nur mal ein Wochenende nicht da, und schon machen sich die anderen über einen lustig. Dabei hab ich den VRO an meinem Hocker doch noch gar nicht erwähnt



Und was ist mit der Satteltasche?? 
Hast Du wenigstens schon die Trinkflasche montiert?


----------



## Scooby (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

dann mach ich es mir auch mal im Wartezimmer gemütlich, hab mir das GC Comp    in Gr. L bestellt und heute ist auch die Auftragsbestätigung (2x ???) eingetrudelt.


----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

@Raven-Blade:

Was hast du denn für einen VMT ? Welche KW ?


----------



## Scooby (30. Januar 2006)

@Wuudi

Du bist schnell, wollte es gerade nachtragen  . Bei mir ist es die 11 KW, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf das Bike.


----------



## RayKo (30. Januar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit der Satteltasche??
> Hast Du wenigstens schon die Trinkflasche montiert?



Ich hab mich nicht getraut, Löcher für die Flaschenhalterung zu bohren. Will bei meinem Carbon-Hocker ja nix kaputt machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (30. Januar 2006)

blub blub blub. heute bestell ich mein caaaanyon biiiiiikeeeee.


----------



## rumblefish (30. Januar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> blub blub blub. heute bestell ich mein caaaanyon biiiiiikeeeee.



Und halte auf jeden Fall die für die Bestellung notwendigen Angaben bereit wie etwa:

Körpergrösse
Schrittlänge
Gewicht
Geburtsurkunde
Sozialversicherungsnummer
Personalausweisnummer
Kopfumfang
Bankverbindung
Kopie der Fahrradprüfung 
Meldebescheinigung des Wohnorts
Ärztliche Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung 
Idiotentest 
............
.......

 Was bestellst Du jetzt eigentlich ? ES oder doch XC ?, hab beim anderen Threat nach dem 350. Posting von Dir den Überblick verloren  

viel Erfolg und Spass
Rumble


----------



## Maschsa (30. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Und halte auf jeden Fall die für die Bestellung notwendigen Angaben bereit wie etwa:
> 
> Rumble



Und ganz wichtig: das polizeiliche Führungszeugnis

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Bayker (30. Januar 2006)

lol hab ich alles da.  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL . was willst du mit so sinnvollen beiträgen bezwecken? . die dummen werden nich alle.


----------



## Bayker (30. Januar 2006)

ich bestell mir jetzt das XC7. hab mir ja lange zeit den kopf drüber zervbrochemn welches nun besser für mich geeignet sei. bin dann beim XC gelandet. wiollte ne mischung aus ES und RC. und das is das laut adam riesling  ein XC. 
grüße 

andre!


----------



## rumblefish (30. Januar 2006)

Na, ein bisserl Spass wird ja im Wartezimmer wohl erlaubt sein  

Nachdem Deinen Postings zu urteilen, hast Du mit dem XC die richtige Wahl getroffen  

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2006)

... aber gib nicht deine Kundennummer preis, falls Du in der Zwischenzeit
umgezogen bist !!! Sonst schicken Sie die Rechnung nämlich zur alten
Adresse und beschweren sich dann per E-Mail, das der Empfänger verzogen
ist !!! Und das, obwohl die neue Adresse im Online-Formular eingetragen war.

Jetzt kann ich noch ein bisschen länger im Wartezimmer verweilen.


----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

@Trailseeker:

Aber die Auftragsbestätigung ist zur neuen Adresse angekommen ?


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Trailseeker:
> 
> Aber die Auftragsbestätigung ist zur neuen Adresse angekommen ?



Nö   Bis jetzt keine erhalten. Warscheinlich war das auch die Bestätigung,
die wieder zurück ging und nicht die Rechnung. Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

Ja sicher ärgerlich aber noch kein Weltuntergang.

Wenn's NUR die Bestätigung war, dann hat sich keine Zeitverschiebung für dich ergeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (30. Januar 2006)

Schwelmi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Hab heute mein XC5 getestet und ich muß sagen es ist wirklich toll. Sehr wendig und klettert prima. Die Reba Gabel funktioniert saugeil und der MC 3 Dämpfer ebenso. Wenn ich bei der Gabel das PopLoc aktiviere und den Dämpfer auf Lock oder motion Controll stelle ist keinerlei wippen zu spüren, auch im Wiegetritt nicht. War auch von Canyon schon gut eingestellt.
> Was ich bemängeln muß ist das die Schaltung schlecht eingestellt war und das die Bremse wie ein Güterzug quitscht. Schleifen tut sie nicht. Kann es sein das das quitschen nach vernünftigen einbremsen aufhört ?
> Schaltung hab ich eingestellt...ist eigentlich kein Problem.
> ...



Mustest du bei dem dempfer und gabel nachstellen ?
Wir haben die gelichen maSe, wieviel wiegt du ?
Die Bremsen musst man doch einfahren wie gehts das ?


----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

An die ES7er; mir wurde gerade mitgeteilt:

"Heute sind die ersten ES7 rausgegangen"

Meins war noch nicht dabei


----------



## griesschnitte (30. Januar 2006)

kopf hoch!
stell dir einfach vor, dass man vor der wende ca. 20 jahre auf seine trabbi-bestellung warten mußte.
das war mal richtig


----------



## GT_Frodo (30. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> kopf hoch!
> stell dir einfach vor, dass man vor der wende ca. 20 jahre auf seine trabbi-bestellung warten mußte.
> das war mal richtig



*lol*   

aber ich glaube der war sogar billiger...

hat einer ein Datum, wann ESX8 ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Schwelmi (30. Januar 2006)

@eklk
Ich wiege mit voller Montur und Rucksack 76 kilo. Hab in den Dämpfer 5,5 bar reingetan, drin waren 4. An der Gabel hab ich nichts verändert, kann sich aber evtl. noch änder wenn der scheiß Schnee erst mal weg ist


----------



## rutschi (30. Januar 2006)

Auch an alle ES7'ler

Habe auch eine Mittelung von Canyon bekommen.......



> Heute wurden die Teile für Ihr Rad für die Endmontage vorbereitet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr Rad noch in dieser Woche versandfertig gemacht wird.



Kopf hoch Leute, das wird schon noch.


----------



## tom23" (30. Januar 2006)

Moin moin, wie der Bayer sagt.

Letzten Freitag ES6 in XL bestellt, seitdem läuft auch meine Zeit langsamer ab.
nun ja, Grundlagenausdauer kann ich auch beim Laufen trainieren (immer feste einreden!).
Bin 1,95 und kräftige 105 kg, Leichtbau kam also nicht in Frage, tourentauglichkeit aber wichtig.
So, und jetzt werd ich mir mal die community- Erfahrungen reinziehen mit Lieferzeiten etc.
Mein Silberpfeil soll Anfang März kommen.

---Ich trinke kein Wasser, da ****en Fische drin--- (W.C. Fields)


----------



## Briefträger (30. Januar 2006)

@wuudi

hast dein bike scho bezahlt? hast ja auch vorkassa oder?


----------



## drei_c (30. Januar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch an alle ES7'ler
> 
> Habe auch eine Mittelung von Canyon bekommen.......
> 
> ...



*spass*
Staabi hat die ES-7-Lenker also doch im Kofferraum mit in Urlaub genommen gehabt...

- Tja bin ja mal gespannt wer zuerst ein ES7 im (eigenen) Stall stehen hat.

Immerhin ist das nicht wie bei der WM-Kartenauslosung... hier bekommen ja alle was und sogar das was sie bestellen - die Frage ist nur wann... bei der WM sieht das schon ganz anders aus... Ihr könnt glücklich sein, dass Canyon noch nicht verlost, sondern noch immer verkauft... hehe...

Grins - frohes Vor-freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

Ich sicher nicht, denn auch wenn meins gleich gebaut wird muss ich sooooooo lange auf die italienische Post warten


----------



## drei_c (30. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sicher nicht, denn auch wenn meins gleich gebaut wird muss ich sooooooo lange auf die italienische Post warten



Sei froh, dass Du kein italienisches Rad bestellt hast...  

(O.K. ...der war aus der Mottenkiste...)


----------



## Thomas_W (30. Januar 2006)

Setze mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer, habe heute das XC 7 bestellt.   
Bin mal gespannt auf dem Liefertermin.

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2006)

holla, dieses jahr gehts aber deutlich früher los mit den fullies!
freut mich für euch 

gruß
fone


----------



## drei_c (30. Januar 2006)

Soll ich Euch mal was verraten...

Habe gerade eben die Kohle für mein ES7 (Gr. M / ohne Extras) überwiesen !!!

YES !

 

Es scheint die Dinger also wirklich zu geben.  

Hehe... FREU !!! 

(einer muss in Führung gehen...)

Gruss drei_c


----------



## RonnyS (30. Januar 2006)

ESX7 ?
Wuudi- die ital. Post streikt bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> (einer muss in Führung gehen...)



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fahrradklingel (31. Januar 2006)

Thomas_W schrieb:
			
		

> Setze mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer, habe heute das XC 7 bestellt.
> Bin mal gespannt auf dem Liefertermin.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



...hab mein XC8 vor zwei Wochen bestellt,
Montagetermin KW 10


----------



## rutschi (31. Januar 2006)

@ drei_C
OK. Gestartet bist du nicht schlecht....mal schauen wer den Schlussspurt gewinnt...    

@ Wuudi
Ich glaube RonnyS hat recht mit der Post.....hoffe das auch die schweizer Post nicht so schnell ist, dann sind wie beide 2'ter !!


----------



## rumblefish (31. Januar 2006)

Solltet Euch wirklich alle freuen. 2005 wurden die ersten ES7 in KW 17 (!!) ausgeliefert . Das ist echt sensationell wie Canyon das dieses Jahr im Griff hat


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2006)

Nunja, du weisst ja wie die Menschen so sind.... 


immer ungeduldiger


----------



## drei_c (31. Januar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Solltet Euch wirklich alle freuen.



Rumble hat recht ! - Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon fast ein ES bestellt und mir dieses Jahr echt Sorgen wg. Lieferzeit gemacht - SUPER dass es 2006 besser - um nicht zu sagen bislang optimal läuft... Auf meinen Haustrails liegt derzeit Eis und Schnee - Spikereifen sind nicht mein Ding und fürs Asphaltrollen hab ich mir das ES nicht bestellt - dafür gibts andere Bikes... gehe am WE ohnehin erstma Skifahrn. Gespannt bin ich auf das ES trotzdem - Kinderweihnachtsvorfreude sozusagen...

@ Wuudi: so wie es ausschaut steht das ES7 vielleicht früher bei mir zu Hause -  aber richtig zum fahren kommst eher Du...   - zumindest nach Deinen Wettermeldungen zu urteilen... Kein Grund zum  

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Plant (31. Januar 2006)

Setze mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer, habe das esx8 bestellt.
VMT KW 11


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wuudi: so wie es ausschaut steht das ES7 vielleicht früher bei mir zu Hause -  aber richtig zum fahren kommst eher Du...   - zumindest nach Deinen Wettermeldungen zu urteilen... Kein Grund zum



Nunja, seit gestern ist es wieder schön und warm, ABER das letzte Wochenende hat's hier >20cm Schnee gegeben  (as u see in my blog).

Und der wird auf den (schattigen) Trails auch nicht in 1-2 Tagen verschwinden


----------



## Leukipp (31. Januar 2006)

Morgen wird meine erste Bestellung, ein ES 8, abgeschickt.   Ich werde wohl bis Ende nächster Woche warten müssen, weil das Paket doch seine Zeit braucht in die Schweiz zu gelangen. By the way, hat irgendein Schweizer eine Ahnung, wie hoch die Zollgebühren sind? Normalerweise hängt diese vom Gewicht des Pakets ab, aber bei einem MTB wird wohl anders sein, oder?


----------



## griesschnitte (31. Januar 2006)

da gabs schon mal eine auskunft eines schweizers dazu. ich glaub sogar im wartezimmer (innerhalb der letzten 2 wochen). schaus mal durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rutschi (31. Januar 2006)

So viel ich weis, wird die Zollgebühr nach Gewicht berechnet. Ich selber habe mir mal so 40 bis 50 CHF budgetiert. Un dann natürlich noch die MwSt.
Werde aber mal schauen ob ich noch an genauere Angaben komme. 
Spätestens wenn ich kurz nach drei_C   mein ES7 erhalte werde ich die korrekten Zahlen hier posten....


----------



## rutschi (31. Januar 2006)

Yeahhh...!!!!
Habe gerade erfahren, dass mein ES7 fertig montiert wurde!  
Mal schauen, wann die Rechnung kommt....


----------



## Wuudi (31. Januar 2006)

Grmpf...... ich hab noch nix gehört .... 

Ich hatte mich ja schon wieder beruhigt aber wenn ich das so lese werd ich wieder ganz ...arghl... 

Darf ich fragen wann du bestellt hast rutschi ?


----------



## Eklk (31. Januar 2006)

Schwelmi schrieb:
			
		

> @eklk
> Ich wiege mit voller Montur und Rucksack 76 kilo. Hab in den Dämpfer 5,5 bar reingetan, drin waren 4. An der Gabel hab ich nichts verändert, kann sich aber evtl. noch änder wenn der scheiß Schnee erst mal weg ist



Dann werde ich wohl 5,7 bar hinen pumpen. 
Muss mich mahl mit schuhen und rucksack wiegen.
Das sind schon 2 kg oder ?


----------



## rutschi (31. Januar 2006)

@Wuudi
Ein paar Tage nachdem der Katalog online gestellt wurde. Genaues Datum müsste ich aber zuhause nachschauen.


----------



## Eklk (31. Januar 2006)

Glücks Pilz ! :=)


----------



## griesschnitte (31. Januar 2006)

ruhig blut wuudi.
es ist nur gerechtdaß der vmt von deinem bike und dem deiner freundin sich angleichen, oder?
warum sollst du schon rumfahren und deine freundin daheimsitzen?


----------



## Briefträger (31. Januar 2006)

@wuudi  ruf mal wieder bei canyon an, also ich hatte vmt von kw 01/06 und warte noch immer auf die rechnung. aber fürs warten bekomm ich wuudis 203er

@wuudi  

lg I.


----------



## rutschi (1. Februar 2006)

Weis gar nich ob ich das hier posten darf............
...ich versuche es mal gaaannzzz vorsichtig....

...ich habe bezahlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (1. Februar 2006)

...ich habe bezahlt....   
[/QUOTE]

Ich würde gerne, darf aber noch nicht!

Unsere Zeit kommt aber auch noch, Sie rückt immer näher! Nicht wahr Wuudi?

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe bezahlt....


----------



## griesschnitte (1. Februar 2006)

@ wuudi
nächste woche wird mein rad montiert


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> @ wuudi
> nächste woche wird mein rad montiert




Das glaubst auch nur DU


----------



## griesschnitte (1. Februar 2006)

wurde mir per mail mitgeteilt!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> wurde mir per mail mitgeteilt!



Naja, wenn du alles glaubst.........  selber schuld  

Anyway... mir wurde am Montag mitgeteilt, dass es in den nächsten Tagen montiert wird.... also immer noch vor deinem, und überhaupt:
Hier herrscht seit Montag super Wetter. Gestern gabs 11,5°C Tageshoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leibniz (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leukipp,

die Zollgebühr ist kaum der Rede wert, da die gewichtsabhängig berechnet wird (wie rutschi schon gesagt hat). Je besser dein Bike, desto niedriger der Zoll   Sind glaub ich sowieso nur ein paar Franken pro kg. Nervig ist bloss, dass sich die Zollbeamten die Pakete wohl tagelang anschauen (oder vielleicht noch ein paar Runden mit dem Bike drehen). Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass das Paket zwar einen Tag nach Auslieferung an der Grenze ist, aber dann noch ewig braucht bis es zugestellt wird  

Ansonsten kommt noch die MwSt. dazu und das wars dann auch schon.

Gib uns doch Bescheid, wenn du das Bike bekommst, ob die Infos so ungefähr zutreffen (hab nämlich den Eindruck, dass viele Zöllner ihre eigenen Gesetze nicht kennen).

leibniz

P.S.: Ich hab gestern mein XC6 bestellt und kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Soulfoodee (1. Februar 2006)

Hurra!!!!! 

Mein ES7 ist da.......und es ist wunderschön.

Super eingestellt und auch die Bremsen schleiffrei, obwohl die vordere irgendwie ein komisches Geräusch macht na ja muß ich eh erst mal gscheit einbremsen...

Bis jetzt kann ich zum Fahrverhalten noch nichts sagen aber ein erster kleiner Test war schon super, bei uns ist halt immer noch zu viel Schnee im Chiemgau!

Hey Wuudi Deins ist bestimmt auch bald da nicht verzagen gell!!

Gruß Soulfoodee


----------



## griesschnitte (1. Februar 2006)

@ Soulfoodee

sag mal, wieviel räder hast du eigentlich bestellt?
in deiner galerie steht doch schon ein xc7.


----------



## rutschi (1. Februar 2006)

> hab nämlich den Eindruck, dass viele Zöllner ihre eigenen Gesetze nicht kennen



Das ist falsch interpretiert: Die Kennen die Gesetze die sie selber machen ganz genau....    

@Soulfoodee
Wann ist mit mehr Bildchen zu rechnen?


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

@Soulfoodee:

Ja mach mal wenigstens Fotos damit ich mich trösten kann


----------



## Maschsa (1. Februar 2006)

*Wenn das Handy 3-mal klingelt!!* 

Gerade klingelt mein Handy und ratet mal wer dran war?
Genau Canyon, mein ES7  ist fertig. Kann es heute noch im Laden abholen. Werde sofort nach der Arbeit nach Koblenz fahren......

Wuudi ich hoffe, dass dein Fax/Email auch schon eingetroffen ist!!!

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## rutschi (1. Februar 2006)

Hey Wuudi
Langsam stinkst mir hier auch......


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

ich sag jetzt gar nix mehr und tu einfach arbeiten ........


----------



## Wern (1. Februar 2006)

@soulfoodee
Erzähl was über die Nabe. Wie hört sie sich an. Ist doch die Ringle oder????


----------



## drei_c (1. Februar 2006)

@ soulfoodee

Glückwunsch - Du hast von uns hier im Forum Dein ES7 als erste in Händen !

- Eine Frage zu dem Bild in Deiner Galerie noch: ist das ein Rahmen mit ES7 Schriftzug? - der Schriftzug aufm Oberrohr und der Canyon-Schriftzug aufm Unterrohr kommen wesentlich dunkler rüber, als auf der Homepage oder im Katalog - eher so ES8/9 maessig...? (Beruhigt mich sehr... der ES7-Schriftzug sieht auf der Homepage eher bescheiden aus...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2006)

@Soulfoodee



			
				Soulfoodee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Wartenden!
> 
> Sind hoffentlich auch bald Besitzer eines ES7 in L und eines XC7 in M.
> Bin ja mal gespannt wann dann das ES7 eintrudelt, da VMT in 02/06 sein sollte.
> ...




Hat deine Freundin jetzt das XC jetzt in M genommen? Wie kommt sie damit klar?

Meine Freundin hat jetzt nämlich ihr XC 5 (M) bekommen, aber wir waren ein wenig über die Größe des Bikes erschrocken, weil das Oberrohr doch ziemlich hoch sitzt! Ihre alte Möhre hatte ein geknicktes Oberrohr, da war's kein Thema, obwohl das Rad auch 18,5" hatte.
Ihre Größe u. Schrittlänge ist 167 cm/80 cm, also ähnlich wie bei deiner Freundin. Die Länge des Bikes ist soweit ok, nur die Überstandhöhe (XC (M): 765 mm) ist grenzwertig...
Wir sind jetzt am überlegen, ob wir das M viell. zurückgeben (ungern, aber unbenutzt + 30 Tage Rückgaberecht) und stattdessen ein S nehmen sollten...  

Wir tun uns jetzt schwer abzuschätzen, wie gravierend sich der leicht zu groß geratene Rahmen evtl. auf den Fahrspaß auswirken könnte. Man liest ja immer, beim Toureneinsatz (trifft bei uns zu) kann man locker den größeren Rahmen nehmen. 
Vielleicht ist hier jemand in einer ähnlichen Situation...?

Wo wird die Überstandhöhe eigtl. genau gemessen? Irgend jemand hat hier mal geschrieben, das wäre 10 cm vor dem Tretlager, aber da konnte ich schon mehr als 800 mm ablesen. Wenn ich genau beim Tretlager bis zum Oberrohr messe, komme ich auf ca. 780 mm, also immer noch mehr als angegeben ist. Ok, 10 mm hin oder her, viell. hab' ich schief draufgeschaut!

Didi


----------



## Friuli-Jay (1. Februar 2006)

So!Auch ich kann mich endlich in die warteschleife einreihen. Habe Montag ein ES 6 bestellt! Habe mir mehr Zeit gelassen als geplant,aber ich war(und bin bis jetzt) nicht ganz gluecklich mit der Farbe und der Schaltung.Auch trauere ich den Minute Gabeln von 2005 nach.Denn Infinite Travel ist schlichtweg ungeschlagen!
Kurbeln a la U-turn macht man eben doch nicht mal so eben..
Aber trotzdem ,Fox Gabel,juicy seven....konnte nicht widerstehen. Hoffe das Silber sieht live wertiger aus. Montage im Maerz,aber ich habe ja noch mein FX 4000 welches immer noch 1A ist.(1800euro wegen 3cm mehr Federweg auszugeben...ich sollte das mit dem vino etwas runterschrauben    )


----------



## Jaykay187 (1. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag jetzt gar nix mehr und tu einfach arbeiten ........



Deins fertigen sie mit ganz viel Sorgfalt. Das dauert eben ein bisschen länger


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Deins fertigen sie mit ganz viel Sorgfalt. Das dauert eben ein bisschen länger



Hoffma


----------



## Freti (1. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi
Unterhalt dich mal mit _Wrangler_. Der hat letztes Jahr 6-7 Monate gewartet.
Der kann dir vielleicht Tips geben, wie man das überlebt.
Kann aber auch sein, dass er dein Problem nicht versteht.

Aber es muss eben immer einen geben der die Arschkarte zieht.


Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Kann aber auch sein, dass er dein Problem nicht versteht.



Das kann natürlich auch sein 

Aber immerhin hab ich bereits am 23.11 bestellt.......... 

Und so lange das Bike nächste Woche kommt, würd ich es jetzt nicht mal als Arschkarte bezeichnen.  At least *noch *nicht


----------



## wobike (1. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi

Lass Dir keine grauen Haare wachsen  
Je später Du das Bike bekommst, umso länger ist es neu  

Spass beiseite, ich habe auch einmal 3 Monate auf mein Canyon Roadmaster
gewartet und ich habe es nicht bereut  

Heuer hat`s nur 3 Wochen gedauert, dann war mein XC7 schon im Keller,
nur kann ich bei den Schneemassen nur beschränkt dieses Superbike geniessen, ich schau´ es mir halt immer wieder an und streichle es ein bißchen  

Viele Grüße aus Tirol (Mit Mutter aus Südtirol  )

wobike


----------



## rutschi (1. Februar 2006)

Hey Wuudi
Mir kommt da noch was in den Sinn........vorbestellt habe ich natürlich schon mitte November.....aber ich wusste noch nicht ganz ob XC oder ES. Mit der Bestellung habe ich das dann erst geklärt.

Ach übrigens - die ES7 Pic's die bis jetzt erschienen sind haben noch nicht den gewünschtn Detailgrad. Es soll Kameras geben da kann man alles gaaanz genau aus allen erdenklichen Winkeln ablichten.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll Kameras geben da kann man alles gaaanz genau aus allen erdenklichen Winkeln ablichten.



Und genau das werde ich sicher tun 

Lasst mir wenigstens die Premiere noch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rutschi (1. Februar 2006)

OK Wuudi
Dann erhälst Du 2 Orden: den ersten für den tapfersten Wartenden   und den Zweiten für die besten ES7 Bilder   !!


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

Cool  darauf stossen wir an !

Vielleicht krieg ich ja noch einen 3. für die ersten ES7 Bilder auf alpinen Trails


----------



## Soulfoodee (1. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @soulfoodee
> Erzähl was über die Nabe. Wie hört sie sich an. Ist doch die Ringle oder????



Hi, Ja ist eine Ringle.

Mir gefällt der Sound ist schön knackig!


----------



## Soulfoodee (1. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> @Soulfoodee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!!!

Also ich hab sie ja ein bischen beobachtet beim Probefahren und sie sitzt meiner Meinung nach gut auf dem M.
Sattel-Lenkerüberhöhung ist natürlich nicht so groß in etwa 3cm.
Zu gestreckt sitzt sie nicht darauf und sie wird es auf jeden Fall behalten denke ich.
Nun ja und was Steigfähigkeit angeht das wir man dann auf den ersten richtigen Touren sehen, aber da wir auch technische Trails fahren ist es meiner Meinung nach eh ganz gut wenn die Überhöhung ned zu groß ist.
Vorher fuhr sie ein cube Ams ltd in M und das war 48 cm. bei ca gleicher Oberrohrlänge.

Gruß Soulfoodee


----------



## Tigo (1. Februar 2006)

Soulfoodee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab sie ja ein bischen beobachtet beim Probefahren und sie sitzt meiner Meinung nach gut auf dem M.
> Sattel-Lenkerüberhöhung ist natürlich nicht so groß in etwa 3cm.
> Zu gestreckt sitzt sie nicht darauf und sie wird es auf jeden Fall behalten denke ich.




Also ich hätte von der Überstandshöhe k her gesehen Gr.S(k=745mm) genommen,und auch meine Berechnung der RH ergibt Gr.S.
RH=(SL*0,66)-10  alles in cm
Zugegeben,dies ergibt eine sportliche Geometrie,aber bei meinen Bikes hat's immer gepasst,SL=85cm -> Gr.M.
Ein Freiraum von 8-10cm zum Oberrohr sind auch ganz angenehm.
Eine zu grosse Sattel-Lenker Überhöhung oder ein zu kurzes Oberrohr lassen
sich immer noch durch einen Vorbau-,Lenkerwechsel ausgleichen.

Letztendlich kommt's bei aller Theorie darauf an,dass Sie sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Februar 2006)

Juhuu, es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels !

Ich wurde gerade von Canyon kontaktiert. Das Problem bei meiner Bestellung waren die beiden Laufradtaschen, welche ich auch noch geordert hatte.
Diese kommen erst in KW8 und deshalb war mein Bike so lange on hold.

Wurde jetzt aber korrigiert und mein Bike wird hoffentlich noch diese Woche gebaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (1. Februar 2006)

Hey
Hab am Donnerstag die Rechnung von Canyon 
bekommen und noch am gleichen Tag bezahlt.
Leider ist das Rad(XC8) noch nicht bei mir in Österreich
eingetroffen. Dies stört mich aber nur wenig, was 
mich aber stört sind DEORE:kotz:   Schnellspanner. 
Dies ist wie ein Sportwagen mit Metallfelgen! 
Ansonsten kann ich nur großes Lob an Canyon aussprechen. 

 lg Loxa789


----------



## alialbert (1. Februar 2006)

Heute kam der "ersehnte" Anruf aus Koblenz  

  Mein Grand Canyon Ulimate ist fertig  

Werde es am Samstag persönlich in Koblenz abholen  

Hatte nur eine Woche Verspätung!! 

Zitat loxa:  
was mich aber stört sind DEORE Schnellspanner

Ich hab schon neue DT Swiss für's "Ultimate" zu Hause liegen - passend zu den Laufrädern  

Peter


----------



## Briefträger (1. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuu, es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels !
> 
> Ich wurde gerade von Canyon kontaktiert. Das Problem bei meiner Bestellung waren die beiden Laufradtaschen, welche ich auch noch geordert hatte.
> Diese kommen erst in KW8 und deshalb war mein Bike so lange on hold.
> ...



also ich hab die cleats mitbestellt, diese habe ich vorab geliefert bekommen (wie berichtet) an mir kanns nicht liegen, dass dein bike auf meine endmontage wartet!


----------



## Rip258 (1. Februar 2006)

Unglaublich aber wahr, heute klingelt der Paketman und möchte die Kohle für mein ES 7 haben. Ich war total überrascht da mein Montagetermin erst auf KW.7 bestätigt wurde. 
Morgen hole ich es ab, dann gibts auch demnächst Bilder.


----------



## Schluckspecht (1. Februar 2006)

wenn das rad bei canyon fertig ist, bekommt man dann ne mail oder nen anruf oder steht dann der postmann ganz überraschend da und will geld. weil sonst kann ich ja nach rip258´s geschichte garnicht mehr das haus verlassen....

schönen abend


----------



## yogir (1. Februar 2006)

Hallöchen,
auch mein ES7 wartet bereits auf mich (VMT war 2.KW). Am Samstag hole ich es ab !
Allen, die noch warten, wünsche ich Geduld, Geduld, Geduld ...


----------



## Trailsucker (1. Februar 2006)

hat jemand schon was von seinem esx gehört? so langsam trudeln hier die bikes ein. aber von einem esx war noch nichts zu hören.   wenn noch keiner was weiß werd ich morgen mal bei canyon anrufen.


----------



## Tigo (1. Februar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das rad bei canyon fertig ist, bekommt man dann ne mail oder nen anruf



Dies interessiert mich auch,da ich per Nachnahme bestellt habe;

VMT:KW 07 , gibt's vor der  Lieferung eine Benachrichtigung??????


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Februar 2006)

Da hat Canyon schon lang ein Problem: Wehe Du bestellst etwas zusätzlich 
zum Bike und das ist nicht an Lager. Dann steht das Bike solange bei Canyon
rum. Vorletztes Jahr hatte ich ein RR bestellt zusammen mit Ersatzspeichen
für die Marvic-Felgen und wartete 6 Wochen über den zugesagten Liefertermin.
Wie sich herausstellte wäre das RR sofort lieferbar gewesen, aber die Ersatz-
speichen waren noch nicht da. Verwundert wurde ich von Canyon gefragt, ob
Sie das Bike auch ohne Ersatzspeichen liefern könnten. Da geht einem doch
der Hut hoch.

Und Wuudi wartet auf sein Bike weil ein paar Laufradtaschen nicht lieferbar sind.
Was denken die bei Canyon sich dabei???

Also alle, die zusätzlich zu ihrem Bike was bestellt haben und schon über den
VMT sind, ruft mal bei Canyon an und erklärt denen, das Ihr euer Bike haben
wollt und der Rest nebensächlich ist. Vielleicht ist das Bike dann morgen schon
in der Post.


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo! An alle ES7ler!

Habe gestern Abend noch mein ES7  abgeholt. Es ist einfach nur schön.
Für alle die noch warten müssen, habe ich schon mal ein Bild in die große Canyon-Galerie eingestellt. Weitere werden in kürze in meinem Album folgen.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Quäl mich nur ... grr 

..ich warte schon auf die weiteren fotos... mach hin


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Quäl mich nur ... grr
> 
> ..ich warte schon auf die weiteren fotos... mach hin



So sind nun alle da, habe leider nicht mehr und hoffe sie gefallen dir.

Es lohnt sich doch zu warten, oder nicht? 

Gruß Maschsa

P.S. Jetzt müßte man deinen threat über Federwegseinstellung wieder hoch holen!


----------



## rutschi (2. Februar 2006)

Hmmmm....
Also mein ES7 wird geliefert obwohl die Pedale und Schuhe fehlen! Da wurde nichts zurückgehalten (ausser eben die Pedale und Schuhe  ). Hauptsache ich kriege das bike..

@Mascha
Was hat Du denn da für Pedale drauf? Könnten ja eigentlich meine sein


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Sind die SHIMANO PD-M 647, welche auch auf mein ES7 raufkommen.


----------



## kiwi98 (2. Februar 2006)

Leukipp schrieb:
			
		

> .. hat irgendein Schweizer eine Ahnung, wie hoch die Zollgebühren sind? Normalerweise hängt diese vom Gewicht des Pakets ab, aber bei einem MTB wird wohl anders sein, oder?


hallo eidgenossen

wenn der postmann dreimal klingelt..., dann kann das nur eines bedeuten!!  

  jaaa!!!   

mein xc7 ist gelandet !!!

hier ein paar informationen für schweizer canyonfreunde :

vorreservation 28.11.05
def. bestellung 28.12.05
rechnung erhalten 18.01.06
banküberweisung ch 18.01.06
banküberweisung eingang 23.01.06
bike versand 26.01.06
bike erhalten 02.02.06

kosten:
von den bikekosten (bike+zubehör) 16% deutsche mwst abziehen
versandkosten canyon 34.90 euro
bikeguard 12.90 euro
banküberweisung: ch bank 5.00 fr / empfängerbank 5.00 euro
zollgebühren 12.00 fr.
mwst 7.6% vom bruttobetrag (d.h. ohne 16% deutsche mwst) = 205.05 fr für meine bestellung
post vorweisungstaxe 10.00 fr

that's it...

...und schon steht ein zum coast verunstalltetes canyon bei dir zuhause! 
werde als erstes mit dem föhn hinter die tarnkleber gehen... 

gruss kiwi98


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Wuudi hat recht, es sind PDM-647, habe ich günstig bei H&S, Bonn bekommen!


----------



## S-Racer (2. Februar 2006)

An die Wartenden

Also 2005 gab es keine Benachrichtigung vor der Lieferung.
Habe das Bike schon vor der Tür gehabt und musste es wieder ziehen lassen. Wer hat schon rund 2000 so rumliegen.
Musste es dann auf der Post abholen, bin praktisch dem Postauto hinterher gefahren, mit Abstecher zur Bank....
Könnte ein Platzproblem im Auto geben, hatte aber Glück-ging gerade so rein.

M.


----------



## griesschnitte (2. Februar 2006)

ich glaube, dieses jahr gibts eine benachrichtigung, wenn das rad fertig montiert zum versand bereit steht. stimmt doch, oder?


----------



## Vazifar (2. Februar 2006)

bevor sie's heute in den abendnachrichten bringen - ihr sollt es als erste erfahren  

mein xc5 wird heute montiert (hab soeben angerufen). das bedeutet, dass ich ca. ende nächste woche mit dem bike rechnen kann (schweiz)

juhuuu ...  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






brauch wärmeres wetter dann - wo muss man da anrufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rutschi (2. Februar 2006)

Soviele Schweizer die im Ausland bestellen?!! Warum den das?
Zum glück bin ich nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Monsterwade (2. Februar 2006)

rutschi schrieb:
			
		

> Soviele Schweizer die im Ausland bestellen?!! Warum den das?



Es gibt zwar auch Canyon-Bikes in der Schweiz, aber das ist eine ganz andere
Marke. Mein letztes Bike kam zwar von Canyon DE, die Aufkleber waren aber
mit COST überklebt. Also eine Rarität


----------



## griesschnitte (2. Februar 2006)

super dass meine neuen reifen schon da sind, aber das dazugehörige bike noch nicht. ich glaub, ich werde mich erst mal so beschäftigen:


----------



## rutschi (2. Februar 2006)

@ griesschnitte
Danke für den Input!! Da muss ich aber unbedingt schauen, dass meine beiden Kinder nicht vor mir den bikequard Karton öffnen!!  

@Trailseeker
Also ich finde die Produktekleber (auch wenns ein Coast ist) einfach sexy - genau wie die Speichenreflektoren   
Die werde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal demontieren können, weil mir sonst meine Tochter einen Vortrag bezüglich Sicherheit im Strassenverkehr hält.... 

that's live......


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Würde mal gerne sehen wie so ein Coast aussieht, ob es wirklich ein richtiges Canyon ist??


----------



## Leopol (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

hab letztes Jahr ein Yellowsone in die Schweiz schicken lassen,
die Räder sind identisch, sind nur Coast Aufkleber auf dem 
Rahmen, kann man ohne Mühe abziehen, dann hat man ein 
ganz normales Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

ES (7) ist vollbracht  
Mein Canyon ist montiert  


War eine Geburt mit Komplikationen aber schlussendlich ging alles ganz schnell und ohne Probleme. Jetzt liegt der Quäl-den-Wuudi-Ball bei DHL. Mal schauen wie lange die mich quälen wollen 

@Icebreaker:

Deins wurde auch heute montiert; mit meiner fetten Scheibe


----------



## Maschsa (2. Februar 2006)

Juchhuuuuuuuuu!!   

Willkommen im Club der ES7 ´ler 2006


----------



## rutschi (2. Februar 2006)

Hmmmm...... also wenn das Coast ein wirkliches Canyon ist, frage ich mich was den das Coast ist. Wenn unter dem Coastkleber Canyon steht werde ich bei canyon.ch anrufen und fragen ob sie auch Coast verkaufen.....   

Gebt mir endlich das ES7 damit ich an die frische Luft kann.....


----------



## Briefträger (2. Februar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> brauch wärmeres wetter dann - wo muss man da anrufen ?




also da gibts nach 24:00 uhr so sendungen im dsf, wo du bei netten mädls anrufen kannst, maybe helfen die dir auch beim wetter


----------



## kiwi98 (2. Februar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mal gerne sehen wie so ein Coast aussieht, ob es wirklich ein richtiges Canyon ist??



schau mal unter fotos...
ja wir schweizer habens gut. wir können zwischen canyon und coast auswählen!

hat ein paar minuten gedauert bis ich alle kleber (z.b. die 12 (!) grausamen felgenkleber) entfernt hatte.

eine augenweide das xc7, werde heute wohl in der garage schlafen... 

gruss kiwi98


----------



## RonnyS (2. Februar 2006)

Ist schon ein ESX da ?


----------



## RonnyS (2. Februar 2006)

Habe noch vergessen Wuudi zu sagen, daß Meran am Wochenende eingeschneit wird und alle Postsendungen in Milano bis März gelagert werden


----------



## Thomas_W (2. Februar 2006)

Fast eine Augeweiden,
irgendwie stören die Katzenaugen..    



Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## RonnyS (2. Februar 2006)

Da Ihr alle bald nicht mehr im Wartezimmer seid....FRAGE wie habt ihr die Aufkleber so gut wegbekommen ????


----------



## Briefträger (2. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch vergessen Wuudi zu sagen, daß Meran am Wochenende eingeschneit wird und alle Postsendungen in Milano bis März gelagert werden



werden die nicht erst mit dem ende des nächsten quartales ausgeliefert? also ende juni? arma wuudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Bernardo (2. Februar 2006)

So, jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den wartenden...

*Kalenderwoche 11
Grand Canyon Ultimate*

freu mich schon 
wenns zu mir nach österreich kommt


----------



## Rip258 (2. Februar 2006)

Hey Schluckspecht, bei mir gabs keinen Anruf und keine Mail.

Hab heute das ES 7 geholt, und zusammen gebaut. Ist echt easy. 
Einziges manko vorne schleift die Scheibenbremse leicht.


----------



## Schluckspecht (2. Februar 2006)

@ rip258:

gratuliere zum neuen bike. stell doch bitte mal ein paar bilder online. hast nicht du auch zwischen s und m geschwankt. was haste denn jetzt, und wie passt die kiste?

welchen liefertermin hattest du denn? 
verdammt, ich kann mir morgen also nicht die fäden ziehen lassen, sonst klingelt bestimmt der postbote....mein armer arm


----------



## kiwi98 (2. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Da Ihr alle bald nicht mehr im Wartezimmer seid....FRAGE wie habt ihr die Aufkleber so gut wegbekommen ????


...mit den Fingernägeln, kein problem    

thomas w: die katzenaugen waren noch vor dem coastkleber weg   

kiwi98


----------



## Montmorency95 (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe diese Woche auch ein XC9 bei Canyon Frankreich bestellt, die Liefereung wäre im März.

Nicht super für Frankereich, die Versankosten, 60 euro, für die andrere Länder in Europa ist es nur 35!


Habt Ihr schon die Ergon griffe bestellt (MR1 oder MR2) ? 
Gut? Zu teuer? oder einfach super?

Didier.


----------



## Maschsa (3. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, habe ganz vergessen:

 MELDEE MICH AUS DEM WARTEZIMMER AAAAAB  

Gruß Maschsa

P.S. an alle Wartenden: Verzweifelt nicht! Es lohnt sich zu warten!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Dann husch husch, raus hier


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch vergessen Wuudi zu sagen, daß Meran am Wochenende eingeschneit wird und alle Postsendungen in Milano bis März gelagert werden



Und ich hab ganz vergessen die Trolls zu füttern  

Aber du kannst beruhigt sein, hier wird's nur gegen Sonntag hin vielleicht einwenig regnen, dann kommt aber wieder der Nordföhn....

Und zum Glück kommen jetzt DHL-Sendungen direkt über DHL und nicht mehr über die italienische Post. Trotzdem werden die Dinger meist bis Verona geschickt und brauchen immer noch 5-7 Tage


----------



## rumblefish (3. Februar 2006)

Montmorency95 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon die Ergon griffe bestellt (MR1 oder MR2) ?
> Gut? Zu teuer? oder einfach super?



Servus,

habe die MR1 die letzte Saison gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Grip ist auch bei heftigen Abfahrten vorhanden. Von der Optik her kann ich auch gut mit leben. Schau einfach mal bei mir unter Fotos und mach Dir selber ein Bild davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Ich hab die MR1 (die mit den kurzen Hebel, der lange war zwar laut Katalog verfügbar aber nie lieferbar) auch an meinem Poison montiert.

Wie rumblefish schon sagte. Grip ist gut, die Hebelchen sind zum Positionen wechseln fein und praktisch. Nur eben ganz leicht sind sie nicht 

Die Enduro Griffe schauen schon klasse aus, vielleicht probier ich die heuer...


----------



## Jaykay187 (3. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die MR1 (die mit den kurzen Hebel, der lange war zwar laut Katalog verfügbar aber nie lieferbar) auch an meinem Poison montiert.
> 
> Wie rumblefish schon sagte. Grip ist gut, die Hebelchen sind zum Positionen wechseln fein und praktisch. Nur eben ganz leicht sind sie nicht
> 
> Die Enduro Griffe schauen schon klasse aus, vielleicht probier ich die heuer...



Für die Wartenden: Das ES7 ist in der neuen Bike Testsieger (2000-Klasse)mit einem Super!

Meinen Glückwunsch. 
(Hab die Zeitschrift leider nicht hier, sonst würde ich mehr berichten)


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Yeah !! 

We got it  



... wieder mal nen Testsieger abgestaubt (war mein Poison auch   )


P.s. könnte jemand vielleicht den Test einscannen ? Bis die Bike hier erhältlich ist dauerts noch locker ne Woche


----------



## Maschsa (3. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Wartenden: Das ES7 ist in der neuen Bike Testsieger (2000-Klasse)mit einem Super!
> 
> Meinen Glückwunsch.
> (Hab die Zeitschrift leider nicht hier, sonst würde ich mehr berichten)



Wär da auch dran interessiert!!


----------



## rumblefish (3. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Bike Testsieger (2000-Klasse)mit einem Super!



Hatte ehrlich gesagt auch gar nix anderes erwartet   

Und dabei hat die gleiche Zeitschrift vor grade mal 60 Tagen die Avid durchdonnern lassen, haha. Testsieger mit mörderischer Bremse .


----------



## Wern (3. Februar 2006)

Das heisst dann, dass das ESX7 auch Testsieger ist oder?  
Eben Testsieger +10mm Federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass in der letzten Bike die 426 Pike Coil mit Super abgeschnitten hat........ würd ich sagen JA!


----------



## Black Raider (3. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Wartenden: Das ES7 ist in der neuen Bike Testsieger (2000-Klasse)mit einem Super!
> (Hab die Zeitschrift leider nicht hier, sonst würde ich mehr berichten)



woher hast du dann die Info das das ES7 Testsieger ist? 
Auf der Homepage von Bike steht, daß es ja erst am 7. Februar erscheint???

Wenn stimmt, dann ein Hoch aufs ES7 
Was gibts schöneres als auf einen Testsieger zu warten 
in einer Woche sollte es bei mir zu Hause stehen , meine Kohle habens auf jeden Fall schon!!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Black Raider schrieb:
			
		

> woher hast du dann die Info das das ES7 Testsieger ist?
> Auf der Homepage von Bike steht, daß es ja erst am 7. Februar erscheint???



Abonnenten (in deutschland) kriegen die früher...


----------



## griesschnitte (3. Februar 2006)

geil!
freu mich schon auf mein esx7
und dann ist es auch noch 10mm besser als der testsieger.
ja wahnsinn!
und ich habs auch noch in grösse xl (testrad bestimmt grösse m).
d.h. nochmal 100mm besser.
wow!


----------



## rutschi (3. Februar 2006)

Hey Griesschnitte
Wenn Du nun nochmal ein ESX7 bestellst, rechnet sich das sogar im Quadrat......der Grössenwahn leider auch


----------



## griesschnitte (3. Februar 2006)

die 7-er serie scheint dieses jahr wohl die mit dem besten p/l verhältnis zu sein. alle haben irgendwas mit 7 bestellt. xc7, es7, esx7.


----------



## Schluckspecht (3. Februar 2006)

verdammt, ich hätte wirklich nicht zum fäden ziehen gehen sollen, wo sich doch mein nachbar so nett angeboten hat....

jetzt steht mein kleiner testsieger auf der post und ich muss 
1. bis 15 uhr warten
2. hoffen, die schachtel ins auto zu bekommen
3. schon wieder warten


----------



## erD-manN (3. Februar 2006)

Moin, Mädels!!

haben die talas gabeln eigendlich schon die integrierte bremsleitung??
Wie es auf der fox homepage zu lesen ist....

und übrigens ab mai, stehe ich euch bei, dann ist ein es7 fällig


----------



## bigbadone (3. Februar 2006)

Hier mal den Test des ES7 in der neuen Bike.
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

@bigbadone

Hast du auch die Gewichtstabelle (laufräder etc.) und Rahmen-Steifigkeitstabelle?

Und Dämpfer/Gabel-Kennlinie vielleicht ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prallax (3. Februar 2006)

ES7 ist Testsieger ? Super, wir wussten es alle ! 
Wenn es nicht so wäre, würden wir ja die Bike verteufeln und uns in einem endlos langen Thread über die leihenhaft ausgeführten Biketests auslassen. Außerdem haben die Redakteure ja alle keine Ahnung, ganz klar !
Aber jetzt steht endlich mal die Wahrheit drin ! Nett auch die doppelseitige Werbeanzeige von Canyon im Heft.


----------



## RonnyS (3. Februar 2006)

Gratulation CANYON zum neuen "bike" Test
--> Super für ES7


----------



## RonnyS (3. Februar 2006)

Wuudi
Komplett 13.4 kg.  Rahmen 2658 g  dämpfer 388 g
Laufräder 4457 g  gabel 1769 g
STW 24  NM pro Grad Auslenkung (mit Dämpfer)=74 !!!


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Hmmm 13.4 ?!?!? Sch*** das ist zuviel


----------



## Jaykay187 (3. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm 13.4 ?!?!? Sch*** das ist zuviel



350g Pedale


----------



## RonnyS (3. Februar 2006)

So steht`s ins der "bike"


----------



## Wuudi (3. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> 350g Pedale



Och menno, sagts doch gleich


----------



## pjfa (4. Februar 2006)

Hello, my name is Paulo. I´m Portuguese. I´m waiting for my Canyon Nerve XC7, order 9 January. The Canyon Team says me its this month the deliver.


----------



## Bayker (4. Februar 2006)

bigbadone schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal den Test des ES7 in der neuen Bike.
> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 105984
> ...



canyon mal wieda mit überragenden leistungen. SOGEHÖRT SICH DAS JUNGENS      .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (4. Februar 2006)

Paulo  - you are 2fast - reg. shipping time you`ll have to wait until week 8 (around 24th/25th)
but it is worth to wait - lucky guy reg. weather


----------



## jensg (4. Februar 2006)

Hi,



			
				Montmorency95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Habt Ihr schon die Ergon griffe bestellt (MR1 oder MR2) ?
> Gut? Zu teuer? oder einfach super?
> ...



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die P1 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Hände sind bei längeren Touren deutlich entspannter.

Gruss Jens


----------



## RonnyS (4. Februar 2006)

Ich habe die E1 bestellt und bin gespannt. Jemand schon damit gefahren ?
Hoffentlich bekommst Du die 2006 Ergon Griffe
(sollen noch besser sein!)


----------



## RonnyS (4. Februar 2006)

Wuudi .... Wuudi   ....ich hab Dein BIKE am Brenner gesehen !


----------



## Wuudi (4. Februar 2006)

Meinst, des is scho rüber ? hmm


----------



## Schluckspecht (4. Februar 2006)

*Tschüss Wartezimmer.......*

so ihr alle, ich verlasse euch jetzt mal, hab meine es7 heute früh beim postamt abgeholt und schon zusammengebaut  

sieht in rahmengrösse s recht schnucklig aus, wobei die beinfreiheit trotzdem recht gering ist.

Allen noch eine schöne wartezeit und ein noch schöneres radl. die sehen in wirklichkeit viel besser aus als im internet/katalog.
So long

euer Schluckspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Februar 2006)

Dann viel Spass mit deinem kleinen ES7 

Ich konnte gestern das neue Grand Canyon Comp meines Kollegen bewundern und streicheln.... fühlt sich echt gut an die Eloxierung


----------



## Jaykay187 (4. Februar 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> *Tschüss Wartezimmer.......*
> 
> die sehen in wirklichkeit viel besser aus als im internet/katalog.



Sind auch robuster und fahren sich besser


----------



## Briefträger (4. Februar 2006)

Jaykay187 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind auch robuster und fahren sich besser



liegt u.a. daran, dass es im inet nicht so dreidimensional rüber kommt..


----------



## Rip258 (4. Februar 2006)

Hey Schluckspecht, der Rahmen ist in "M". Bei meiner Bestellung über Internet bekam ich die Bestätigung in Rahmengröße "S".  Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Kundencenter wurde mir dann doch eher "M" empflohlen ( bin 172 cm groß).

Nach einer Probefahrt, ist mein Urteil zur Sitzposition sehr positiv. Keinesfalls gestreckt oder gar unbequem. Also Rahmengröße in "M" genau richtig.

Bilder stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen ins Netz. Bisher gibts nur Bilder vom Zusammenbauen in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Rip258 (4. Februar 2006)

Habe die Griffe MR 2 am meinen neuen ES7 montiert. Habe aber bisher noch keine größere Ausfahrt gemacht. Bei der Probefahrt (sehr kurz) haben sie sich sehr gut angefühlt. 

Meine Frau hat die WR2 an ihrem Tourenbike, diese ist sehr zufrieden.

Eine Info noch für Schluckspecht: Mein Montagetermin war für KW. 7
                                              die Anlieferung war KW. 5


----------



## King Creole (4. Februar 2006)

Rip258 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Info noch für Schluckspecht: Mein Montagetermin war für KW. 7
> die Anlieferung war KW. 5



Wie jetzt?
Noch früher als geplant?
... Hört sich gut an, hab als Montagetermin KW 6 für mein ESX 6... lässt hoffen dass meins auch bald ankommt.


----------



## Schluckspecht (4. Februar 2006)

@rip258: wie klappt des denn mit der schrittfreiheit bei dir? ich find meins schon ganz schön hoch, da hab ich glatt gestaunt um wieviel mein altes speci niedriger war. vielleicht radier ich so weniger wurzeln....

ich mach auch noch ein paar bilder wenn´s technisch klappt  

sers


oha, hab schon mein erstes problem, bitte nicht allzusehr lachen. wie kann ich denn unter meinem namen auch so einen unterpunkt "Fotos" hinbekommen, den dann jeder anklicken kann, und wie krieg ich da bilder rein? Danke im voraus

euer Schluckspecht (der technisch hinterm mond wohnt)


----------



## Friuli-Jay (5. Februar 2006)

Es scheint,als hätte die Mehrheit hier ein ES 7 bestellt..wie kommt das?? Der Unterschied vom ES 5 zum ES 6 ist ja recht deutlich(speziell Gabel,Bremsen) aber der Unteschied vom(.. mir bestellten)ES6 zum ES7 ist meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen.Oder was war da euer Kaufargument??Evtl. die Farbe?


----------



## christoph2 (5. Februar 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint,als hätte die Mehrheit hier ein ES 7 bestellt..wie kommt das?? Der Unterschied vom ES 5 zum ES 6 ist ja recht deutlich(speziell Gabel,Bremsen) aber der Unteschied vom(.. mir bestellten)ES6 zum ES7 ist meiner Meinung nach zu vernachlässigen.Oder was war da euer Kaufargument??Evtl. die Farbe?



Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Zudem hat das ES6 ebenfalls einen anodisierten Rahmen, wobei ich das Silber fast noch besser finde (nichts gegen schwarz!). Aber 200 Euro mehr für andere Kurbeln, Naben, Zahnkränze usw. ... naja, es gibt sicherlich auch Argumente dafür.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch der Herdendrang!?

Mein ES6 müsste übrigens nächste Woche montiert werden...


----------



## Wuudi (5. Februar 2006)

ES7 vs ES6:

Ganz einfach:

1) Wollte ich umbedingt ein schwarzes haben und kein Silber
2) X0-Schaltwer vs X9-Schaltwerk - Preisunterschied gross, ok Funktionsplus wenig, dafür aber Habenzeigenwill-Effekt 
3) Shimano Deore Naben vs Ringle Dirty Flea - Grosser Unterschied in Preis UND Gewicht !
4) XT vs LX Kurbel - Gewichtsersparniss
5) Ausserdem besseres Ritzelpaket (leichter,teurer)

Alles in allem sind die Komponenten sicher den Mehrpreis wert.

Das muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich wollte kein Silbernes, also gabs nicht viel zu entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (5. Februar 2006)

@wuudi: du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## christoph2 (5. Februar 2006)

OK, ist nachvollziehbar, wobei sich der Gewichtsunterschied letztendlich aber nur auf 0,3 kg beläuft.


----------



## Wuudi (5. Februar 2006)

Laut Canyon Messung sinds 0,3kg. Laut Pi*Daumen*Komponentengewicht theoretisch sogar ein bisschen mehr...

Es ist sicher hauptsÃ¤chlich eine Frage der Farbe und ein bisschen eine Frage des (minimalen) Gewichts. Ein Funktions-Plus wÃ¼rde ich dem ES7 jetzt nicht zugestehen 

Noch schlimmer ist aber der Vergleich ES7 vs ES8. Nur wegen den (fast gleich schweren) DT-Swiss Felgen+Naben und dem Carbon-Bremshebelchen + dem anderen Sattel und minimal leichteren Lenker (aus 7075) 400â¬ mehr zu bezahlen, ich glaube das werden die wenigsten machen.

Meine Prognose deshalb ES7-StÃ¼ckzahlen sehr hoch, ES8-StÃ¼ckzahlen eher gering


----------



## thto (5. Februar 2006)

wollte mir wahrscheinlich im spätsommer ein es7 in m bestellen, denke es könnte dann bereits zu spät sein oder ? 
wenn nur meine alte (kosewort für meine liebe freundin) nicht immer so stressen würde


----------



## Briefträger (5. Februar 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mir wahrscheinlich im spätsommer ein es7 in m bestellen, denke es könnte dann bereits zu spät sein oder ?
> wenn nur meine alte (kosewort für meine liebe freundin) nicht immer so stressen würde



kommt auf die betrachtungsweise drauf an, also wenn du ein 2006er Modell als ersters im neuen Jahr (2007) haben willst, dann no problem. wenn du allerdings in der heurigen Saision gleich damit durchstarten willst, bestell lieber heute noch


----------



## Friuli-Jay (5. Februar 2006)

Wie ich mir gedacht habe,die Farbe spielt eine wichtige Rolle.Silber ist zwar auch nicht meine erste Wahl,aber Schwarz wollte ich dann noch weniger..Am besten gefällt mir die Farbe des ES 5 ,aber die Juicy 7 sollten es schon sein,sonst hätte ich auch das genommen..
Gehe aber davon aus,das die Rahmen live edler aussehen..


----------



## Wern (6. Februar 2006)

@ Wuudi
In der neuen Bike ist ein Bericht über deine Heimat. Seilbahntour in Meran oder so. 
Würd vorschlagen du lädst uns Canyonisten mal ein und zeigst uns das ganze.
Sieht schön aus bei dir.
Gruss WErn


----------



## Wuudi (6. Februar 2006)

Ach ne, wirklich ?  Cool, dann muss ich die umbedingt kaufen. 

Ich muss eh am Donnerstag zu nen Kunden in Deutschland fahren, dann kann ich die ja on-the-way mitnehmen.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (6. Februar 2006)

Das ist doch überhaupt mal ne Idee!!Und dann kommt Ihr weiter runter zu mir ins Friaul wo das Wort 2 Meter Regelung nicht exististent ist 
@Wuudi: wenn Du mal etwas südlicher biken solltest(Feltre,Agordo,Civetta,cortina etc..) könnten wir uns mal auf ne gepflegte Tour,quasi in der Mitte, treffen.
Aber noch ist bei Dir wie bei mir ja Skifahren statt bike angesagt..
Um wieder zum Wartezimmer zurückzukommen..Gibt es irgendwo schon Privatbilder vom ES 6 .Ich frage wegen der Farbe.Bin doch gespannt wie die live aussieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. Februar 2006)

Ich kann nur mit Grand Canyon Comp Bildern dienen, aber das ist ja wieder schwarz eloxiert


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Februar 2006)

ha langsam wirds hier interessant. ab heute haben wir KW 06 und laut canyon sollte diese woche mein esx-6 fertig sein.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker!

Habe heute die Info bekommen, dass mein RC 9 fertig zur Abholung ist. Bestellt in KW 02/06. Und jetzt schon da. Na, freut ihr euch für mich mit?

Grüsse

petejupp


----------



## Schluckspecht (6. Februar 2006)

@petejupp: hurra, und wie ich mich freue...... ich gratuliere


----------



## RonnyS (6. Februar 2006)

Hat einer schon ein ESX 7 ???
Bitte ein Bild und "Fahrbericht"


----------



## Pan Tau (6. Februar 2006)

Guten Abend!

So, nun habe ich mir also vor 10 Minuten ebenfalls ein Canyon bestellt - das XC5 - und hoffe, dass die Liste nicht zu lang ist...  

Mit einem freundlichen aus Jena,
Pan Tau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appenzeller76 (6. Februar 2006)

hallo leute 
bin ein canyon erstling. nachdem schon meine brüder damit (xc9/es5) zufrieden rumkurfen, hab ich mich spontan für ein es7 entschieden. da ich auf dieses wartezimmer gestossen bin, will ich nun auch mitfiebern... 

order: mitte dez 05 (spontan)

bestell bestätigung: 02.01.06 (ups.. das ging ja flott)

voraussichtlilcher montagetermin: KW03/06 (hat sich verschoben aus schon genannten gründen - aber immer noch genial, liegt sowiso noch viel schnee)

31.01.06: mail von canyon alles fertig zusammen (dann mal gleich bezahlen..)

06.02.06:    (Schweizer Postbeamte scheinen nicht die schnellsten zu sein)

06.02.06: 1 minute später (kann es immer noch kaum erwarten)

mfg roger


----------



## pjfa (7. Februar 2006)

Anyone have problems whit payment?? 
I will pay before Canyon send my XC7, then they send me the bike. 
Whith you, it´s the same method???
Thank You


----------



## rumblefish (7. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Anyone have problems whit payment??
> I will pay before Canyon send my XC7, then they send me the bike.
> Whith you, it´s the same method???
> Thank You



Hi pjfa,

Canyon will send you the invoice and after they receipt the payment, you will get the bike. That the normal way  

greez
rumble


----------



## pjfa (7. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hi pjfa,
> 
> Canyon will send you the invoice and after they receipt the payment, you will get the bike. That the normal way
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## rumblefish (7. Februar 2006)

you are wellcome  . Don't worry, Canyon is a serious company in Germany. Enjoy the XC7, it's a good choice


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

So, das GrandCanyonComp meines Kollegen wurde ja überpünktlich ausgeliefert, obwohl er es erst in KW2 bestellt hatte grmpf.

Auf meinem Blog gibts einige Fotos: http://blog.bytesinmotion.com


Hoffen wir, dass meins wirklich diese Woche noch ankommt, theoretisch müsste es klappen ...... theoretisch :|


----------



## kiwi98 (7. Februar 2006)

appenzeller76 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> 31.01.06: mail von canyon alles fertig zusammen (dann mal gleich bezahlen..)
> 06.02.06:    (Schweizer Postbeamte scheinen nicht die schnellsten zu sein)
> 06.02.06: 1 minute später (kann es immer noch kaum erwarten)
> ...



die post ist schnell, dafür der schweizer zoll umso langsamer!
...ich tippe auf den 14.februar... 

gruss
kiwi98


----------



## Maschsa (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> So, das GrandCanyonComp meines Kollegen wurde ja überpünktlich ausgeliefert, obwohl er es erst in KW2 bestellt hatte grmpf.



Hallo Wuudi,

wie lange hat dann das Bike von deinem Kollegen von Fertigstellung bis Eintreffen gebrauch?

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Weiss ich net genau, hat er net genau auf den Zetteln geshaut. Ich schätze ca. 6 Tage, also dürfte meins morgen oder übermorgen ankommen, ich hoff nur nicht Donnerstag, denn da bin ich ab 07:00 bis spät in die Nacht ausser Haus


----------



## Maschsa (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich net genau, hat er net genau auf den Zetteln geshaut. Ich schätze ca. 6 Tage, also dürfte meins morgen oder übermorgen ankommen, ich hoff nur nicht Donnerstag, denn da bin ich ab 07:00 bis spät in die Nacht ausser Haus



Na, dann kann ja deine Freundin schon mal paar runden drehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Mit MEINEM ? Ist ihr ja eh viel zu gross und wehe sie fasst den Karton an. Das Auspacken-Erlebniss will ich haben


----------



## drei_c (7. Februar 2006)

DAAAAAANKE CANYON !!!

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNDLICH.
Mein ES7/M/2006 steht bei mir zu Hause.

Die Post kam mit dem Rad bereits am Fr. - war aber natürl. nicht zu Hause und kam - wg. Arbeitsstress erst heute morgen dazu das gute Stück bei der Post abzuholen... Bikeguard kurz aufgemacht, reingeschaut... und...

EIN TRAUM 
- das ES7 ist in echt wirklich tausendmal schöner als auf irgendwelchen Katalog oder Homepageseiten... v.a. das Dekor im mattgrau-anthrazit sieht millionenmal besser aus... ich hatte mit einem üblen schmutzigweiss gerechnet.

Melde mich schon mal vorläufig aus dem Wartezimmer ab - und das nach nur 10 Wochen...
Heute abend wird geschraubt... mit ein paar (hoffentl.) brauchbaren Bildern melde ich mich dann endgültig ab...

So long - frohes warten - es lohnt sich wirklich !!! (bin mal auf die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt)

 
drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Ihr macht mir die letzten Tage wirklich NICHT leicht


----------



## Jaykay187 (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich net genau, hat er net genau auf den Zetteln geshaut. Ich schätze ca. 6 Tage, also dürfte meins morgen oder übermorgen ankommen, ich hoff nur nicht Donnerstag, denn da bin ich ab 07:00 bis spät in die Nacht ausser Haus



Normalerweise kannst Du das deinem Boten mitteilen. Wenn ich z.B. im Urlaub bin, sammelt sie alles und stellt es dann nach dem Urlaub komplett zu. Du kannst ja auch einen Zettel an die Tür machen und das Rad bei Nachbarn abgeben lassen. Die sind immer froh wenn so ein Riesenpaket aus dem Autos raus ist, da nehmen sie auch Umstände in Kauf.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Februar 2006)

Najo, abgeben werden die es wohl hoffentlich bei meiner Mutter im Stock drunter.

Das schlimme ist nur, dass das Paket dann da ist wenn ich gegen 23:00 nach Hause komme. Da kann ich doch nicht schlafen gehen; das würde ne lange Nacht werden


----------



## Maschsa (7. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht mir die letzten Tage wirklich NICHT leicht



Die Tage vor dem ERSTEN(mal) sind die SCHWERTSEN!! 

ABer mach dir nichts draus, konnte am Wochenende auch noch nicht fahren, war noch zuviel Schnee und Eis.
Und Abends ist es jetzt noch zu dunkel. Bin auch schon ganz gespannt, wie es sich fahren lässt.


----------



## pjfa (7. Februar 2006)

Hello, one more time!!!
I comand my Nerve XC7,  6 January, Canyon Bikes send me the first invoice whit the date: 10.01.2006, for the confirmation of comand.
My question is:
Anyone comand the same model at the same date or between 5 and 12 January??? Have your your bike at home, already???
Thank you


----------



## lockenschulli (7. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi

Um dir die letzten Tage doch noch zu versueßen und dir zu zeigen das es auch noch gleichgesinnte gibt.
Mein ES7 ist heute Zuhause angekommen und kann es aber erst am Freitag zu späterer Stunde auspacken.Muss nämlich noch de ganze Woche in Dresden was für de Zukunft tun.Also, schaffste och noch.


----------



## loxa789 (7. Februar 2006)

Hab mein XC8 auch gestern erhalten.  Dachte nie wieder Wartezimmer.  Leider musste ich während des Zusammenbaus feststellen, dass die Bremsscheibe(hinten)verbogen ist.   Hab daher gleich nach Rücksprache mit Canyon die Bremsscheibe demontiert und zu ihnen gesandt. Glaube der Fehler liegt nicht bei Canyon sondern bei der Post.  Konnte aber keine Beschädigung am Bikeguard feststellen. Nun muss ich halt noch etwas mit der Jungfernfahrt warten.

Loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar (7. Februar 2006)

So, will mich mal auch hier in die Reihe der Wartenden einreihen...

Nachdem bei meinem 2003er XC4 der Rahmen gerissen war und ich den kostenfreien Garantierahmen "nicht wollte", warte ich jetzt bis Anfang März auf den neuen, mit Aufpreis verbundenen ES9 in XL...  

Canyon kam hier echt gut entgegen, Story könnt Ihr hier lesen.


----------



## jumper04 (7. Februar 2006)

So, eben kurz nach Koblenz gefahren, Radel eingepackt, und aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet. Sieht ganz nett aus das XC7. Morgen werde
ich kurz die alten Klickies vom alten GT umschrauben, und dann schaun mer mal  ob Größe M funktioniert.
Tschöööö


----------



## RonnyS (7. Februar 2006)

GUNNAR: Das "warten" auf den Testsieger lohnt sich wirklich insbesondere in Deinem Fall

WUUDI
Ich habe Dein Bike auf dem DHL Lager Meran gesehen


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Februar 2006)

Wer hat noch alles ein ES-X 6 bestellt und hat diese Woche montagetermin?

Hat evtl. schon jemand ein ES-X 6 und kann was dazu sagen oder wie man die Federelemte einstellen sollte (Pearl 3.3 und Pike) ???

Schreibe Freitag noch ne schöne KLausur und hoffe dann direkt zu Canyon fahren zu können, um mein Baby abzuholen  

Rufen die einen an wenns fertig ist ?


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> WUUDI
> Ich habe Dein Bike auf dem DHL Lager Meran gesehen



Das wär schön


----------



## griesschnitte (8. Februar 2006)

Diese Woche gehen die ersten esx raus.
wer hat schon einen anruf bekommen?
übrigens:
die bike hat mal wieder bestätigt, wie geil die pike ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drei_c (8. Februar 2006)

So dann will ich mich mal endgültig aus dem 2006er Wartezimmer abmelden.
Habe gestern abend mein ES7/M/2006 zusammengebaut. Macht einen super-hochwertigen Eindruck. Habe selten ein so perfekt vormontiertes und eingestelltes Rad bekommen... hatte sicherheitshalber alle sensiblen Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel gecheckt und muss sagen: tolle Arbeit der Canyon-Werkstatt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Wetter für ne erst echte Probefahrt... (gestern abend Schneeregen - heute solls auch nicht besser werden... da kommt schon Neid an Wuudis Location auf - zumal ich den Reisebericht in der bike über den Spot Meran gelesen habe... nicht schlecht...)
- bereits geändert: Pedale: Time Z, Sattel: Selle ProLink TransAM (wird wohl noch der SLR Trans AM von nem anderen Bike)

Will mich standesgemäß mit nem kleinen Ausschnitt von meinem Bike hier verabschieden... (wenns mit dem Bild einfügen nicht klappen, weil ich da zu unfähig bin, dann schaut halt in meine Gallery - nicht wirklich viel - aber bevor ich keine Trailbilder habe werde ich hier auch nicht tausend Pics spammen...)

Gruss an alle Wartezimmerinsassen, vom Ex-Mitwartenden drei_c







[/IMG]


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

Na dann Gratulation.
Ich warte immer noch .....

P.S. Hast du das Bike vielleicht gewogen ?


----------



## drei_c (8. Februar 2006)

Nope - sorry keine Waage vorh., wo das Bike momentan steht.
Hey Wuudi - nicht verzagen - das Warten lohnt !!!


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

*ES IST DA !*







Deshalb nehme ich mir umgehend frei und schliesse meinen Betrieb  Hat doch ein paar kleine Vorteile als Freelancer


----------



## Didi123 (8. Februar 2006)

Wow, Glückwunsch Wuudi !!

Viel Spass beim auspacken...!


----------



## rumblefish (8. Februar 2006)

Ein Herzinfarktkandidat weniger    

Viel Spass und allseits knitterfreie Fahrt


----------



## Maschsa (8. Februar 2006)

Willkommen im CLUB der ES7´ler !  

Hoffentlich ist auch alles ganz geblieben. 
So wie es wettermäßig aussieht, wirst du wohl als einer der ersten eine richtige Ausfahrt machen können. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Bilder und einen Fahrbericht!

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

Und wieder zurück.

Wirklich geiles Bike. Habs gleich demontiert  Nein Scherz nur das Vorderrad, da hab ich meinen noch rumliegenden Big Jim Front-Only drauf montiert.
Und dann eine kleine Runde im Hof und ein paar Fotos. Am Freitag wird aber richtig gefahren...  

P.S. Ist das normal, dass die Reifen auf diese breitere Felge viel schwerer drauf gehen ? Bei meinen alten Mavic X223 hab ich im Handumdrehen Reifen rauf und runter, aber der hier ging schon mal brutal schwer runter und rauf wollte er ums verrecken nimmer gehn. Hab 2 Reifenheber abgerissen   Mit viel Mühe ging er dann doch irgendwann drauf...


Fotos und Berichte folgen ....


----------



## Trailsucker (8. Februar 2006)

ich habe grad ne mail von canyon erhalten. bei den esx fehlen noch ein paar teile, die aber heute ankommen sollen. mein bike wird dann anfang nächster woche gebaut


----------



## griesschnitte (8. Februar 2006)

@ biker-2005
welches esx hast du bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (8. Februar 2006)

das 6er. weiß natürlich nicht was noch fehlt.


----------



## thto (8. Februar 2006)

@wuudi 
herzlichen glückwunsch bin mal auf die pics gespannt


----------



## griesschnitte (8. Februar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> das 6er. weiß natürlich nicht was noch fehlt.



wahrscheinlich die speichenreflektoren.


----------



## Vazifar (8. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ist das normal, dass die Reifen auf diese breitere Felge viel schwerer drauf gehen ? Bei meinen alten Mavic X223 hab ich im Handumdrehen Reifen rauf und runter, aber der hier ging schon mal brutal schwer runter und rauf wollte er ums verrecken nimmer gehn. Hab 2 Reifenheber abgerissen   Mit viel Mühe ging er dann doch irgendwann drauf...



seit ich für 10 euro meinen reifenknecht gekauft habe sind mein verbrauch an handcreme sowie die kosten für maniküre massiv zurückgegangen 

hier info: https://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detailtext.asp?grp=340

geniales teil - damit lassen sich auch schwierige fälle absolut materialschonend aufziehen


will auch mein bike ....


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich die speichenreflektoren.



Die könnte ich euch zur Verfügung stellen. Hab ich gleich runter gemacht  
Ganze -80g ...dafür würden Leichtbaufreaks töten


----------



## rumblefish (8. Februar 2006)

Könnte vielleicht bitte einmal jemand das ES7 auf die Waage stellen (Orginalzustand ohne Pedale)

 Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

@rumblefish:

Hab ich, aber meine Waage ist soooo sch***. Einmal hat sie 12.0 angezeigt, das nächste mal 13.0, dann wieder was dazwischen, dann hab ichs aufgegeben ...

Hier meine Gewichte:

(mein) Big Jim - 583 g
Albert - 639g
Schlauch - 188g
Vorderrad-Felge (mit 185mm Scheibe) - 1125g
Schnellspanner - Pro Stück 61g


----------



## griesschnitte (8. Februar 2006)

hab keine nachricht bekommen, dass mein bike aufgrund fehlender teile später montiert wird. hmmm. was heiß das nun? 1. meine bestellung ist eh noch nicht so weit, so dass es sich lohnen würde, mich zu informieren oder 2. mein rad kommt garnicht später?


----------



## Schluckspecht (8. Februar 2006)

@ wuudi: 

herzlichen glückwunsch, das warten hat ein ende. juhuuu. 
wie ich auf der schachtel sehe, hatten wir sogar den gleichen monteur und der hat sich bestimmt richtig mühe gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, nach 3 Jahren Faulenzen habe ich es vollbracht 

Ein leckeres ESX8 wurde vor 3 Tagen bestellt ---> leider muss ich noch bis Ende März im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen. Hatte bisher noch keinen großen Erfolg auf der Suche nach Fahrberichten oder ähnlichem...

Also dann


----------



## Woodigasm (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

war nicht sicher, ob ich mein ca. 15 Jahre altes völlig ungefedertes Cannondale jemals austauschen soll, da ich aber mit dem Einstellen und Raparieren nicht mehr nach komme und demnach wohl nicht öfter als 2x pro Jahr fahre, hab ich eben bei einem Canyon zugeschlagen!

Hab das XC5 bestellt, das wohl eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber dem Cannondale darstellen sollte. Schaut aus, als wäre das echt ein saugeiles Ding! Allerdings werde ich mich wohl leider noch etwas gedulden müssen. Lieferzeit -haltet euch fest- KW16! Das dürfte so gegen Ende April sein.

Naja dann hab ich immerhin noch etwas Zeit zum Zubehör shoppen...

Eine Frage an all diejengen die schon gefedert unterwegs sind: 
Funktioniert das blockieren der Dämpfer/Gabel während der Fahrt problemlos? Habe da etwas bedenken...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## RonnyS (8. Februar 2006)

WUUDI: Glaubst Du mir nun ???
Gratuliere und vergiß bitte nicht Deinen kleinen "Bergauf-Bericht"
Wartender ESX`ler und bekennender Südtirol Fan (Susser äääh)


----------



## RonnyS (8. Februar 2006)

Wuudi...fahr mal zur Genossenschaft rüber (Du weißt schon) und fahr mal mit dem Bike drauf (WAAGE)


----------



## Wuudi (8. Februar 2006)

Zur Genossenschaft. Hmm ham die auch kleinere Wagen, ich kenn da nur die grossen für die LKW's 

P.S. Kleiner Teaser: 





Morgen bin ich im verschneiten Bayern unterwegs (natürlich mit dem Auto  ) und am Freitag dann wird's mehr Bilder geben; wenn das Wetter mitspielt werd ich gleich den ersten offroad Test machen...


----------



## RonnyS (8. Februar 2006)

Die große Waage dürfte funktionieren ...oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (8. Februar 2006)

Wuudi - wenn Du am Münchner Flughafen sein solltest
verwiege ich Dir Dein Bike (und fahr vorsichtig wir haben
Schnee ohne Ende)


----------



## Briefträger (8. Februar 2006)

grats wuudi! thx 4 mail, bin jetzt wieder beruhigt *insider*


----------



## jnunes (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo  
Habe letzte Woche das Canyon Nerve WXC7 für meine Frau bestellt. Es soll ihr Geburtstagsgeschenk sein. Glaubt ihr es wird ihr gefallen??? Kennt ihr jemanden, oder hat jemand selbst eine WXC7, der mir seine Meinung über dieses Bike sagen kann? Ich weiss, dass ein Artikel über dieses Rad im Bikemagazin 9/2004 erschienen ist, kann es aber nicht ausfindig machen  . Hat jemand diesen Artikel?
jnunes


----------



## Didi123 (9. Februar 2006)

Woodigasm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Hab das XC5 bestellt, das wohl eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber dem Cannondale darstellen sollte. Schaut aus, als wäre das echt ein saugeiles Ding! Allerdings werde ich mich wohl leider noch etwas gedulden müssen. Lieferzeit -haltet euch fest- KW16! Das dürfte so gegen Ende April sein.
> 
> ...




Welche Größe hast Du denn bestellt? M zufällig?
Hab' Anfang der Woche das XC5 (M) meiner Freundin wieder zurück geschickt, war leider doch eine Spur zu groß. Vielleicht kannst Du das kriegen, wenn die Größe passt...

Also zum LockOut: Wir konnten das Rad ja nur "Indoor" probefahren (haben zum Glück eine größere Halle zum probieren), aber die Reba Race und der MC Dämpfer haben einen super Eindruck gemacht... Gabel kannst Du mit dem Daumen blockieren, da musst Du nicht mal richtig die Hand vom Lenker nehmen. Zum Dämpfer musst Du eben runter fassen und den kleinen blauen Hebel umlegen - auch kein Thema!

Hmm, wenn Du VMT KW16 hast, dann wird unser nachbestelltes (S) wohl auch nicht früher fertig sein. Die Hotline hat mir gesagt, die nächste Rahmenlieferung (XC?) kommt Anfang März. Ich hab' deren System noch nicht ganz durchschaut, aber die haben gemeint, VMT Mitte März dürfte in etwa hinkommen...

Mal abwarten...


----------



## rumblefish (9. Februar 2006)

Woodigasm schrieb:
			
		

> ..... mein ca. 15 Jahre altes völlig ungefedertes Cannondale ......
> ..... das XC5 bestellt, das wohl eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber dem Cannondale darstellen sollte......



aber bestimmt auch wirklich nur eine ganz, ganz leichte Verbesserung


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Hello, one more time!!!
> I comand my Nerve XC7,  6 January, Canyon Bikes send me the first invoice whit the date: 10.01.2006, for the confirmation of order.
> My question is:
> Anyone comand the same model at the same date or between 5 and 12 January??? Have your your bike at home, already???
> Thank you


No answer/reply???? 
sie können auf Deutsch antworten


----------



## Fatal Error (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammmen, 
ich setz mich jetzt auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimer.

Habe am 25.1 ein ESX 7 bestellt und freue mich es hoffentlich Ende März über die Trails zu scheuchen.

Gibt es eigentlich Leute, die schon ein ESX haben? 
Ich habe hier beim lesen noch keinen ESX-Fahrer gesehen?

Gruss
alex


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Februar 2006)

es gibt bisher nur esx-wartende, keine esx-besitzer.
bin mal gespannt, wer der erste sein wird.
hoffe noch immer, dass ich der erste sein werde.


----------



## King Creole (9. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt bisher nur esx-wartende, keine esx-besitzer.
> bin mal gespannt, wer der erste sein wird.
> hoffe noch immer, dass ich der erste sein werde.



Hm, also mein Montagetermin (ESX 6) ist für KW 6 festgelegt, also diese Woche, bin auch mal gespannt wanns denn nun ankommt. Hab bisher auch nach der Auftragsbestätigung nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Woodigasm (9. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Größe hast Du denn bestellt? M zufällig?
> Hab' Anfang der Woche das XC5 (M) meiner Freundin wieder zurück geschickt, war leider doch eine Spur zu groß. Vielleicht kannst Du das kriegen, wenn die Größe passt...
> 
> Also zum LockOut: Wir konnten das Rad ja nur "Indoor" probefahren (haben zum Glück eine größere Halle zum probieren), aber die Reba Race und der MC Dämpfer haben einen super Eindruck gemacht... Gabel kannst Du mit dem Daumen blockieren, da musst Du nicht mal richtig die Hand vom Lenker nehmen. Zum Dämpfer musst Du eben runter fassen und den kleinen blauen Hebel umlegen - auch kein Thema!
> ...




Das mit dem XC5 in M wäre cool gewesen, mit 1,86m brauche ich allerdings bestimmt ein L... Muss ich halt warten, auch wenns mühsam ist. 

Wie es zu den Wartezeiten kommt kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Dürfte aber für alle Bikes in etwa gleich sein, hab nämlich noch überlegt ob ich ein GrandCanyon Comp nehmen soll -das wäre auch zum selben Termin montiert worden. Also an den benötigten Teilen dürfte es nicht liegen...

Bin schon gespannt, da im Vergleich zu meinem ungefederten alten Bock wohl jedes Bike ein Quantensprung wäre. Denke das XC ist aber sicher ein guter Kompromiss wenn man das Bike für g'mütliche Touren aber auch für sportliche Ausritte gleichermaßen verwendet.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wobike (9. Februar 2006)

@woodigasm

Bin glücklicher Eigentümer eines XC7 in L bei 1.84m Höhe und 90cm SL und das Ding passt perfekt  
Auch Einstellungen ab Werk waren perfekt  
Ich habe von sogenannten Fachgeschäften ganz andere Dinge erlebt - von
sich verdrehenden Cantis bis lockeren Vorbauschrauben  

Also freue Dich auf`s XC5, guter Kauf  

wobike


----------



## Woodigasm (9. Februar 2006)

wobike schrieb:
			
		

> @woodigasm
> 
> Bin glücklicher Eigentümer eines XC7 in L bei 1.84m Höhe und 90cm SL und das Ding passt perfekt
> Auch Einstellungen ab Werk waren perfekt
> ...




Sehr cool, denke auch das L ist mir wie auf den Leib geschneidert...  
Hast du eine Idee für welches Gewicht die Dämpfer voreingestellt sind? Mit so 75kg sollte nicht viel schief gehen, oder?


----------



## Knuffi (9. Februar 2006)

Ich verabschiede mich dieses Jahr aus dem Wartezimmer. Letztes Jahr habe ich bis mitte Mai auf mein ES6 warten müssen, das Road Master ist bereits gestern bei mir gewesen, danke Canyon  

Bilder gibt es in kürze in meinem Album.


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Hello, one more time!!!
> I order my Nerve XC7, 6 January, Canyon Bikes send me the first invoice whit the date: 10.01.2006, for the confirmation of comand.
> My question is:
> Anyone comand the same model at the same date or between 5 and 12 January??? Have your your bike at home, already???
> ...


verzeihen Sie mir, um zu beharren aber


----------



## wobike (9. Februar 2006)

Woodigasm schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr cool, denke auch das L ist mir wie auf den Leib geschneidert...
> Hast du eine Idee für welches Gewicht die Dämpfer voreingestellt sind? Mit so 75kg sollte nicht viel schief gehen, oder?



Ich bringe 78kg auf die Waage (Alles Muskelmasse  ), Bei mir waren Gabel und Dämpfer gefühlsmäßig gut eingestellt, ich muß es nur noch länger testen, momentan schneit`s bei uns wie wild und wir haben eh schon fast einen Meter Schnee  

wobike


----------



## rumblefish (9. Februar 2006)

@pjfa

schau mal auf das Schreiben von Canyon das Du am 10.01.2006 bekommen hast. Da sollte (in Deutschland jedenfalls) ein vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin genannt sein.


----------



## Woodigasm (9. Februar 2006)

wobike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe 78kg auf die Waage (Alles Muskelmasse  ), Bei mir waren Gabel und Dämpfer gefühlsmäßig gut eingestellt, ich muß es nur noch länger testen, momentan schneit`s bei uns wie wild und wir haben eh schon fast einen Meter Schnee
> 
> wobike




Sch... Wetter! 
In Wien hat's 10C Schnee ist alles weg und es ist strahlend schön. Tolles Bike Wetter aber ich sitz ja noch im Wartezimmer


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa
> 
> schau mal auf das Schreiben von Canyon das Du am 10.01.2006 bekommen hast. Da sollte (in Deutschland jedenfalls) ein vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin genannt sein.


Canyon für den Postmonat besagt dieses
im Buchstaben, 7/2006 !!!???


----------



## Friuli-Jay (9. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> verzeihen Sie mir, um zu beharren aber


Bom Dia! Canyon is very popular in Germany.since a lot of people order bikes,its qiet normal that the delivery and assembly takes time.(The later the order,the longer the waiting..but you´ve ordered early so no problem there.).
On the first letter you´ve received from Canyon should be written the assembling date of your Bike (Montagetermin). ´´KW`` means: Calenderweek.i.e. KW7 = 3rd week of February..
Once the Bike is ready,they´ll send you the invoivce ,you pay,and the bike will be sent to you.
If you wan´t to save time I recommend to pay via Credit Card because then they´ll send the bike to you right away.
Once again,good choice.the bikes are fantastic!Adeus and ciao from Italy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (9. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon für den Postmonat besagt dieses
> im Buchstaben, 7/2006 !!!???



Hello Pifa!

This means, your Bike will be build next weak. Then you will get an invoice. After you´ve paid this canyon will send you your bike!!


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Februar 2006)

@ pjfa

your bike gets assemled in calendar week 7 (next week).
delivery should also be next week.


----------



## Woodigasm (9. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon für den Postmonat besagt dieses
> im Buchstaben, 7/2006 !!!???


 
Sounds like week 7 in 2006. This should be the coming week.

As far as I know, they ask for the payment some weeks before they actually start making the bike.
But if you ordered the bike in early January it sounds strange that you are supposed to already get it next week. Other people have to wait up to 10 weeks...


----------



## Tigo (9. Februar 2006)

@ pifa


I ordered my XC 7 on January 10th.

Date of assembly is calendar-week 7,next week(i hope so).


----------



## bbkhacki (9. Februar 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen.

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wielang denn die Lieferung für nen GrandCanyon Comp? 

Wer hat denn des Bike und wie "gut" is die Austattung & Qualität?

Schonma Danke
Ciao


----------



## Höhenmeter (9. Februar 2006)

Amüsant zu lesen was Euch so beschäftigt.
Mein RC7 ist nun nach 9 Tagen Postweg und einer bestelldauer von 7 Wochen angeliefer worden.  (Zumindest hat mein Nachbar ein "grosses Paket" für mich in Empfang genommen - hoffentlich wars nicht der Hundefuttervorrat) 
Ich geh´ schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodigasm (9. Februar 2006)

bbkhacki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen zusammen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wielang denn die Lieferung für nen GrandCanyon Comp?
> 
> ...



Hab gestern genau deswegen angefragt. Lieferung wäre in KW16...


----------



## Briefträger (9. Februar 2006)

bin schon gespannt ob ich morgen mein bike bekomm oder erst nächste woche, geld ist am montag raus gegangen.

lg chris


----------



## tom23" (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander nochamal,

mein ES6 hat VMT KW12, und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich noch ne extrawurscht schieben soll und mir bessere Naben mit bestelle.

Bin kein! Laufradfachmann.
Jemand Erfahrung mit Nachbestellungen bei Canyon?
Jemand kurzen, bündigen Vergleich 05er Naben
Deore,LX,XT?

Merci

P.S. Werd das mal in dem Bilder-thread zur Sprache bringen(wenig Bilder für nen Galerie-thread...), wie jetzt das silber des ES6 so kommt, oder hat hier schon einer schöne Bilder??


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Februar 2006)

bei canyon gibts keine sonderwünsche.


----------



## erD-manN (9. Februar 2006)

juhei juhei juhu hei hey, jungs ich hab mir grad ein es7 bestellt und gehöre somit zu dem elitären kreis der wartenden!!!!    



!!!!glück auf!!!!

juhei juhei juhu hei hey


----------



## RonnyS (9. Februar 2006)

knuffi,
werde Dich bald mit einem ESX auf Höhe "Hüll" erwischen


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2006)

Friuli-Jay, Grazie
Maschsa, griesschnitte, Woodigasm, Tigo, Danke


----------



## Tom33 (9. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt bisher nur esx-wartende, keine esx-besitzer.
> bin mal gespannt, wer der erste sein wird.
> hoffe noch immer, dass ich der erste sein werde.


Ich jedenfalls nicht  

Heute kam der vsl Montagetermin per Post --> KW 16  

Aber wer es 3 Jahre ohne Bike geschafft hat, der wird es 2 Monate auch noch überleben...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (9. Februar 2006)

@Pjfa: Prego  But I guess some of us here are quiet curious(I am at least). How did a portuguese biker get to know Canyon Bikes?? i know its not exactly the Nr.1 brand over there..(Just like here in italy-it´s a very exotic brand for my italian friends and if I tell them how much I´ve paid for it,they hardy believe me..)
Have you been living in Germany for a while or did you simply find canyon in the www.??
PS: My dream is to do some street biking in the alfama in Lisboa one day! With lots of porto in my camelbag


----------



## pjfa (9. Februar 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> @Pjfa: Prego  But I guess some of us here are quiet curious(I am at least). How did a portuguese biker get to know Canyon Bikes?? i know its not exactly the Nr.1 brand over there..(Just like here in italy-it´s a very exotic brand for my italian friends and if I tell them how much I´ve paid for it,they hardy believe me..)
> Have you been living in Germany for a while or did you simply find canyon in the www.??
> PS: My dream is to do some street biking in the alfama in Lisboa one day! With lots of porto in my camelbag


Fruily-Jay, i know Canyon Bikes in http://www.bttindex.com/bttindex/pages/list_mrc.asp?cat_id=7&page=2
When you come to Portugal, send me a e-mail!!!
There is a marathon here, the bigger in Portugal, whith 100 and 40kms. It´s the next 6 May http://www.asespedal.net/2006.html. *We are 2204 riders!!!*
100Km: 1737 riders
40Km : 467 riders
*The list of riders:* http://www.asespedal.net/maratona2006/asespedal_usr_lista_inscritos_dorsal.php
*The top bikes of riders are, in numbers:*
307 SPECIALIZED
229 TREK
201 SCOTT
191 BH
159 S/ MARCA *(no brand)*
119 GIANT
107 GT
096 ORBEA
082 KTM
074 CANNONDALE
070 MERIDA
042 MONDRAKER
041 DECATHLON
040 BIANCHI
039 SANTA CRUZ
039 CUBE
036 KONA
032 UNIVEGA
023 LAPIERRE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (10. Februar 2006)

So meine Rechnung für ESX7 ist per Email gekommen.) 
@griesschnitte
Wie schauts bei dir aus???


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Huhu, das ESX'en geht los


----------



## Maschsa (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Wuudi!

wie man sieht bist du wieder gut zu hause gelandet. Wann können wir denn mit den Top-Bildern deines ES7 rechnen? Bin schon sehr gespannt! 

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Jetzt ! ..gibts die ersten im blog.

Btw. nicht erschrecken, der BigJim ist nur bei mir vorne oben. Das lustige am Jim ist, dass der eigentlich auch ein 2.25er sein sollte aber wesentlich schmaler als der Albert 2.25 ist...

P.S. Und noch eine Kleinigkeit sollte auffallen


----------



## Maschsa (10. Februar 2006)

Dein Sattel ist nicht mit Canyon-Beschriftung und du hast die orangen Katzenaugen entfernt!

Die hässlichen orangen Aufkleber an den Bremshebeln und den roten an der Gabel solltest du noch entfernen.
Die SOS-Aufkleber lasse ich jetzt dran


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Der Sattel ist immer ohne Canyon-Beschriftung. Waren nur die im Katalog noch mit Canyon-Logo.

Und schau mal genau auf das Vorderrad (Tip 2: die Bremse!)

Achja stimmt die Bremsaufkleber und den orangen vorne muss ich noch wegzupfen.


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2006)

also suchbild---

es ist eine andere scheibe drauf, wie im katalog abgebildet ist. weniger stege. 
aber durchmesser sehe ich glaub ich keinen anderen...


----------



## Maschsa (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist immer ohne Canyon-Beschriftung. Waren nur die im Katalog noch mit Canyon-Logo..



Bei meinem XC4 war der Sattel noch mit Canyon-Logo, und ich glaube die im Ladengeschäft sind auch mit Logo.

[/QUOTE]Und schau mal genau auf das Vorderrad (Tip 2: die Bremse!).[/QUOTE]

Verrate es, kann keinen offensichtlichen Unterschied zu meinem feststellen, oder sind deine schon eingebremst?  

Was natürlich noch absolut geil wäre, wenn die roten Einsteller an der Bremse nicht aus Plastik sondern, wie bei der Carbon, aus eloxiertem Aluminium wären. Gibts die eventuell als Ersatzteil?

Bei uns ist mieses Wetter, Schneefall, Sturm und Plustemperaturen, angesagt. Bei dir sieht es ja richtig nach Frühling aus. Glaube nicht, dass ich am WE zum Fahren komme.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Das ist eine 185er Scheibe 

Laut Staabi sind die Sättel ab heuer nicht mehr mit Canyon Logo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

@ Wern
kein lebenszeichen von meinem esx7. hab per nachnahme bestellt. bekomm ich da eine rechnung vorab? wohl eher nicht!

EEEEEE SSSSSS XXXXXX 777777
WOOO BIIIIIIST DUUUUUUUUUU
 
falls du gekidnapped worden bist.
halte durch.
ich zahl jedes lösegeld


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Wenn du per Nachname bestellt hast, bekommst du natürlich keine Rechnung vorab. Da kommt "nur" das Bike


----------



## Maschsa (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine 185er Scheibe



Tatsächlich, fällt aber erst beim zweitenmal hinsehen auf, oder wenn man Vo- + Hi-Rad nebenenander sieht. Warum hast du die Scheibe getauscht?


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

Ok! dann bitte 1x "NUR" das bike.
aber pronto!


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

@ wuudi
sag mal, schneits bei euch auch so krass?
in ostbayern herrscht schon katastrophenalarm.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

@Mascha:

Weil icebreaker auf seinem XC die grosse wollte und ich einwenig Gewicht sparen wollte UND, weil ich ( im Sommer  ) ganze 61kg wiege und der Meinung bin, dass dann eine 185 locker reicht...

@griesschnitte:

Nö, vor 2 Wochen (siehe Blog) hat's einen Tag durchgeschneit und seitdem nur mehr Sonnenschein. Aktuell 0,6°, ich hoffe das geht noch rauf, dann werd ich gegen 13/14:00 Uhr mal eine kleine Runde mit dem Bike drehen.
P.S. Ich war ja gestern in Niederbayern, hui hui hui, da siehts anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. nicht erschrecken, der BigJim ist nur bei mir vorne oben. Das lustige am Jim ist, dass der eigentlich auch ein 2.25er sein sollte aber wesentlich schmaler als der Albert 2.25 ist...



Nicht erschrecken ?? Ich bin GESCHOCKT  . 

Ein so wunderschönes Bike mit solchen Trennscheiben zu verunstalten . Willst Du damit die Asphaltmeisterschaften bestreiten  

 Rumble


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

@ wuudi
mich wundert es ein bisschen, dass du die schmalen reifen vorne aufziehst und nicht hinten. ich weiss noch vom pkw fahrsicherheitstraining: den reifen mit mehr profil und grip IMMER an die nicht angetriebene achse. gilt auch fürs fahrrad. ist ja auch kanns logisch. hinten kannst du mangelnde traktion durch muskelkraft ausgleichen. vorne dagegen nicht. wenn der reifen nicht genügend grip hat. kannst du nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Ja menno, ich hatte den noch rumliegen und dachte, dass der ja gleich breit baut, weil beide 2,25er sind. Aber hast schon recht, der schaut schlimm aus im Vergleich zum Albert.

Aber sei beruhigt. Ich lass den jetzt einfach mal zum Warmup oben, denn im März werden wir noch einwenig GA auf Asphalt machen müssen, aber sobald wir in die Berge fahren wird ein 2.4er NN bestellt. Den 2. Albert behalte ich mir als Reservereifen für hinten.

Ist das genehmigt Mr. Rumble ? 

@griesschnitte:

Das ist ein Front-Only  ich weiss ja dass er nicht der genialste Reifen ist, aber ein NN ist mir für die GA im Februar/März zu schade 


Und nochwas: Ich bin letztes Jahr den 601 mit meinem Poison Arsen mit 2,1er Jimmy Trennscheiben gefahren


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

wieso front only? dem reifen ist es doch egal, ober er vorne oder hinten eingebaut wird


----------



## rumblefish (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> sobald wir in die Berge fahren wird ein 2.4er NN bestellt.
> 
> Ist das genehmigt Mr. Rumble ?



   es geht doch !


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Nö, ist die special front-only edition. Ich schätz mal weichere Gummi-Mischung.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> geht doch



Aber meiner Freundin werd ich doch nur den 2.25er NN für vorne bestellen, denn ich befürchte dass der 2.4er auf der DS2-XC Felge nicht ganz super harmoniert, oder ?


----------



## rumblefish (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meiner Freundin werd ich doch nur den 2.25er NN für vorne bestellen, denn ich befürchte dass der 2.4er auf der DS2-XC Felge nicht ganz super harmoniert, oder ?



2.25er ist doch auch ein Frauenreifen, oder   ?

*ganzganzschnellindeckunggeh*


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Hmm, keine Sorge die fährt die gleichen Trails wie ich - wenn auch vielleicht ein bisschen langsamer.

Ich will nur nicht einen 2.4er auf der XC-Felge montieren und dann ist er ganz kippelig (wurde ja hier im Forum teilweise berichtet), das wär sch*****.


----------



## rumblefish (10. Februar 2006)

Auf ein XC gehört ja auch ein 2.25er drauf. Nur auf einem ES hat dieser absolut nix verloren. Meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (10. Februar 2006)

Deswegen zieh ich vorne gleich den Big Betty drauf. 
Meine Meinung


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

8,8°C und Sonnenschein; ich pack dann mal meinen Rucksack mit warmen Sachen für den Downhill. Und die neuen 661 Schoner müssen natürlich auch gleich mit


----------



## Astaroth (10. Februar 2006)

Wuudi du bist so gemein, bei uns hat es in den letzten Tagen 1METER Neuschnee gegeben  und du sitzt bei 9Grad+ in der Sonne und fährst mit deinem neuen schönen Bike!!! 
Schaue Neidvoll ins schöne Meran!!!

MfG
der eingschneite Astaroth


----------



## pjfa (10. Februar 2006)

The count down is start. Today, i pay my XC7.


----------



## Didi123 (10. Februar 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Wuudi du bist so gemein, bei uns hat es in den letzten Tagen 1METER Neuschnee gegeben  und du sitzt bei 9Grad+ in der Sonne und fährst mit deinem neuen schönen Bike!!!
> Schaue Neidvoll ins schöne Meran!!!
> 
> MfG
> der eingschneite Astaroth



Hast Du kein Snowboard? ...oder keinen Berg?


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

Die kurze Nachfrage bei Canyon, was aus meinem für kw6 versprochenen esx7 geworden ist, ergab eine überaschende antwort:
BIKE WURDE GESTERN VERSCHICKT UND KOMMT VORAUSSICHTLICH MORGEN AN.
OOOOOOOOH! 
da kann ich ja die ganze nacht nicht schlafen.
bin wohl doch der erste esx-ler.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Februar 2006)

Hab´ gestern mein RC9 abgeholt! Wunderschönes Teil! Edel matt-schwarz in dezenter Zurückhaltung. Und leicht und geschmeidig wie eine Feder. Steht jetzt da geduckt wie ein Panther und wartet auf seinen ersten Einsatz! Die XO wechselt die Gänge, dass es eine wahre Freude ist! Alles sehr harmonisch aufeinander abgestimmt. Gott, was freu´ ich mich! Allerdings: Mistwetter! Hier schüttet´s wie aus Kübeln. Muss also erstmal den Racing Ralph gegen einen Nobby Nic austauschen. Aber dann gibt´s kein halten mehr! Hat sonst noch jemand so ein schnuckeliges Ding bestellt?


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

weiß ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht, was ich mit dem rad anfangen soll, falls es morgen ankommt.
hier schneits, als hätte frau holle eine bettenfabrik aufgekauft.


----------



## Trailsucker (10. Februar 2006)

ich sag dir was du dann machst. photos!! und zwar viele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

ok!
vielleicht mal ich auch ein aquarell davon!


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Jungs, ich sag nur eins 


..mehr Infos und Bilder gibt's später


----------



## Trailsucker (10. Februar 2006)

das kannst du auch machen. ich kaufs dir aber nich ab.


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

Mein rad kommt in XL
eine augenweide ist das nicht in der größe.
aber wenn ihr es sehen wollt....
na bitte.


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

hallo wuudi
und?
orgasmus gehabt?


----------



## Trailsucker (10. Februar 2006)

natürlich will ichs sehen. und wenns dir nich gefällt warum hast dus dann nich in  L bestellt wenn es dir so ums äußere geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (10. Februar 2006)

wenns mir nicht gefällt, tausch ichs um und kauf mir ein kettcar.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Also, kurzer Bericht. Die Fotos gibts dann am Montag oder so....







Uphill im Sitzen mit eingeschalteten Motion Control perfekt ohne Wippen und bei Löchern war der Dämpfer trotzdem schön aktiv.
Die Talas auf 90mm klettert hervorragend. Überhaupt nicht schlechter als meine MXComp mit ETA, welche ja auf 30mm abgesenkt werden konnte. Eher im Gegenteil finde ich, dass die Geo so besser passt. Auch bleibt die Gabel beim Restfederweg noch aktiv.

Der Downhill war spassig aber eben nicht ganz repräsentativ, da doch ca. 80-90% von meinem Trail Schnee lag und ich durch den (schon teils harten) Schnee driftete. Da wage ich ein Urteil erst wenn die Wege besser werden...


----------



## Tigo (10. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> The count down is start. Today, i pay my XC7.




Hey super,

dann kommt mein Bike garantiert auch nächste Woche.


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Februar 2006)

Jaaaa, gib´s uns. Das verkraftet man ja kaum. Da sitzt man noch im Büro,
weiss sein ES9 noch in weiter Ferne und dann sowas :-((

Wuudi, Dir wünsch ich noch Megatrails und geil uns weiter auf :->


----------



## rutschi (10. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi
Gratuliere zum ES7!! 
Meines ist immer noch bei den Zollbeamten in der "Qualitätsprüfung"  

Es scheint als würdest Du wirklich eine dritte Medallie erhalten für die ersten ES7 bilder live auf den Trails.....
DANKE!!!

An alle anderen ich warte noch solidarisch mit Euch!!


----------



## Wuudi (10. Februar 2006)

Armer rutschi. Warst ja eigentlich gleich auf mit mir, nur manchmal, aber wirklich nur manchmal, sind die Italiener wirklich schneller 

@Trailseeker:
Ich geil euch dann am Montag mit den restlichen Bildern auf, aber ich glaub ich werd dann doch noch ein paar Wochen Pause machen ab jetzt, war ziemlich anstrengend das durch den Schnee driften. Und des arme schöne neue ES7 is glei total dersudelt worden 

P.S. Den Trail den ich da gefahren bin ist einer von denen, die der Marco in der aktuellen Bike beschreibt. Nur bin ichs schneebedeckt im Februar gefahren und er im Mai


----------



## Tigo (10. Februar 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa, gib´s uns. Das verkraftet man ja kaum. Da sitzt man noch im Büro,
> weiss sein ES9 noch in weiter Ferne und dann sowas :-(




Jaaaa,
der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm..........  

Hier liegt zwar kaum Schnee,aber der Waldboden gleicht sibirischen Verhältnissen.
Permafrost,der an der Oberfläche aufgetaut ist-->Schlammschlacht.
Da werde ich 'mal ein paar Bleche montieren,gemäss der Devise:Fahren statt Putzen.


----------



## appenzeller76 (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
nun ist es soweit, mein neues ES7 ist auf der zentraleuropäischen nicht EU-Insel gestrandet.
mit freude habe ich das super verarbeitete bike zusammenmontiert. kann nur sagen ein super wurf aus der Coast- ,äähm sorry Canyon manufaktur    
kleiner qualitätsmangel hab ich jedoch festgestellt das neue logo könnte mir mit seinen scharfen kanten die hydraulikleitung aufschlitzen.
da komm ich wohl nicht an der feile vorbei.

hiermit ziehe ich mich aus dem wartezimmer zurück.

hier noch das bild vom mangel


mfg roger


----------



## rutschi (10. Februar 2006)

Hey Appenzeller76
Du hast mein ES7!!   
Viel Spass damit....
Wer hats denn gebracht? Post, DHL, DPD....?


----------



## appenzeller76 (10. Februar 2006)

hallo rutschi


> Du hast mein ES7!!


geb ich nicht mehr her 


> Wer hats denn gebracht? Post, DHL, DPD....?



bis zur grenze die deutsche post (business packet)
danach die schweizer post. musste es am schalter abhohlen, da es niemand engegengenommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (10. Februar 2006)

Guten Abend,

heute Vormittag habe ich das Schreiben von Canyon in die Hände bekommen und da steht, dass die mit der Montage in der KW 16 beginnen werden  Also alles was recht ist, aber das ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder vorbei...

Ich habe also heute gleich mal angerufen und da wurde mir von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter erklärt, dass zwar alle Teile da sind, die Montage jedoch der Engpass sei  Oh Mann, das kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, oder?!

Jetzt suche ich wie wild nach einem Ausweg und ziehe ernsthaft in Erwägung, mir das 2005er Radon QLT Litening Walter Röhrl zu bestellen.

Mit einem verzweifelten Gruß,
Pan Tau


----------



## Bayker (10. Februar 2006)

Pan Tau schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> heute Vormittag habe ich das Schreiben von Canyon in die Hände bekommen und da steht, dass die mit der Montage in der KW 16 beginnen werden  Also alles was recht ist, aber das ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder vorbei...
> 
> ...



ey das hört sich ja ******* an...   
wie kann denn sowas sein? ham die keine fahrrad mechaniker mehr? 

  

oder sind die alle krank zu hause? man man. 

ich bestell mein ES7 kommende woche und
hoffe mal dass das nich sooo lange dauert. 

Pan tau was hastn du dir fürn bike bestellt?


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Februar 2006)

@ Bayker
Ich habe mir das Nerve XC5 bestellt und wollte damit eigentlich fahren...


----------



## Bayker (10. Februar 2006)

aha. na daraus wird das wohl in den näxten wochen nix. 

mist is das!

hoffe mal das ES 7 is nich so vergriffen. Das ES 7 stand ja jetzt in der "bike" und es werden die bestellungen jetzt bestimmt inne höhe schießen. 

wett ich für. man !!. die sollen mal inne puschen kommen bei canyon. 

keine mechaniker. das gibts doch garnich


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

WUUDI ....ich koche vor Wut (Du "Glücklicher")
also sag mal ehrlich wie fährt es sich vom Unterweiher
zum Greiter Hof (16/17%) ....starke Körpervorlage
Bitte gib ein "FEELING" retour


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

BAYKER....Bestell schnell - da der nächste Container vermutlich erst wieder im Mai kommt !
Tipp vom Logistiker


----------



## Bayker (10. Februar 2006)

echt jetzt??? ich hab im mai geburtstagdas MUSS bis dahin spätestens da sein. sonst is der geb. fürn oarsch.   

son mist aba auch.
was issn im container? die rahmen aus fern-ost?    
ey das is doch wohl nich zu fassen. naaj jetzt mussich mich ebn beeilen. sonst wirds dieses jahr nix mitm neuen Traumbike!


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

Die Saison fängt in KW 16 an, PAN TAU
Das Wetter dieses Jahr (Winter) dauert etwas länger


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Februar 2006)

@ RonnyS
Nee, jetzt ist die richtige Zeit um sich mit dem Bike die Knochen zu brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

Pan Tau...Du hast Humor...aber wie ist bei Euch das Wetter
in diesem Jahr (bezgl. Schnee) ?


----------



## RonnyS (10. Februar 2006)

WUUDI...Du weißt noch die Diskussion mit der Reifenbreite
nun Du siehst es ja jetzt....was glaubst Du ...passt ein schöner dicker MICHELIN rein oder ein Maxxis 2.5 ??


----------



## Briefträger (10. Februar 2006)

mei radl ist heut nicht gekommen *SNIEF*  

aber nächste woche auf alle fälle  

wer hat da was von kw 16 geschrieben? sry


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Februar 2006)

@ RonnyS
Also gerade habe ich noch Schnee vom Gehweg geräumt, aber es dürfte so um die 0°C haben - ideals Wetter also


----------



## aclumb (11. Februar 2006)

...ich muss noch bis mitte ende mai auf mein xc9 warten. aber es wird sich lohnen. freu mich drauf, wenn ich eure genialen bikes in der gallerie sehe.
das ist glaub kw 21-22.


----------



## Woodigasm (11. Februar 2006)

aclumb schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich muss noch bis mitte ende mai auf mein xc9 warten. aber es wird sich lohnen. freu mich drauf, wenn ich eure genialen bikes in der gallerie sehe.
> das ist glaub kw 21-22.




Wieso so lange? Hab auch vor wenigen Tagen bestellt und mein Montagetermin ist "bereits" in Woche 16...
Sind die Teile nicht lagernd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aclumb (11. Februar 2006)

hast du auch ein xc9 bestellt? in größe l? dann hattest du wohl glück. in einer mail hieß es: "Das XC9 wie auch das XC8 ist derzeit ausverkauft und beide Räder werden erst wieder in der zweiten Maihälfte verfügbar sein." schade!


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

*Hallo Canyon-Bike-Gemeinde,*

bin neu hier und fühl mich hier im Wartezimmer gleich wohl....-)
LEIDENSGENOSSEN!!!!!
Habe mir am 07.02. ein Grand Canyon PRO Grösse M bestellt und die Auftragsbestätigung per Post erhalten.
Montagetermin KW 15/2006 (zum Glück 2006...)
aber mal Scherz beiseite....
Wie lange dauert´s denn von der Motage bis zur Auslieferung?
Hat jemand schon das 2006 GRAND CANYON RPO?


----------



## prallax (11. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> Die kurze Nachfrage bei Canyon, was aus meinem für kw6 versprochenen esx7 geworden ist, ergab eine überaschende antwort:
> BIKE WURDE GESTERN VERSCHICKT UND KOMMT VORAUSSICHTLICH MORGEN AN.
> OOOOOOOOH!
> da kann ich ja die ganze nacht nicht schlafen.
> bin wohl doch der erste esx-ler.



Hallo Griesschnitte,

was ist jetzt mit deinem ESX-7 ? War der Postmann schon da ?


----------



## loxa789 (11. Februar 2006)

hey!
hab nun seit montag mein XC8 zuhause stehen.  hab aber auch schon letztes jahr bestellt(29.12.05)  mir fällt leider nur ein spruch für euer problem ein. wer zuspät kommt,den bestraft das leben.  

Wie lange dauert´s denn von der Motage bis zur Auslieferung?
Hat jemand schon das 2006 GRAND CANYON RPO?[/QUOTE]

bei mir dauerte es mit vorabüberweisung ca 10 tage 
loxa789

ps: das rad sieht perfekt aus,  leider konnte ich es noch nicht fahren.  wohne in den alpen und da haben wir derzeit schnee. ca 1.5m auf 650m seehöhe.


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

Tja konnt mich nicht eher entscheiden und mußte erstmal eines  meiner anderen Bike´s verkaufen. Sonst wäre der Platz eng geworden im Keller.....

Ich hoff jetzt mal auf Schnee bis ich mein Rad bekomme...-)dann komm ich kein Kribbelen in den Beinen.

Vielleicht dauert´s bei Nachnahme keine 10 Tage bis zur Auslieferung...


----------



## jensg (11. Februar 2006)

So, wir waren heute mal eben (aus Stuttgart...) in Koblenz im Laden und haben uns 2 Räder bestellt 
ein XC5 und ein XC6  
Vorrauss. Termin KW 17 
Lohnt sich mal im Laden vorbeizuschauen wenn man noch unentschlossen ist, die Räder sehen in echt einfach viel besser aus


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

wie die sehen noch besser aus....

*und jetzt hinsetzen und warten--))*


----------



## jensg (11. Februar 2006)

paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> wie die sehen noch besser aus....


Na wenn man dann so vor den Rädern steht und auch ne Runde auf dem Hof dreht.. Achja 



			
				paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> *und jetzt hinsetzen und warten--))*


 Ja leider, das Warten wird jetzt hart!


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

jensg schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn man dann so vor den RÃ¤dern steht und auch ne Runde auf dem Hof dreht.. Achja
> 
> 
> 
> Ja leider, das Warten wird jetzt hart!



Darum warten wir ja hier gemeinsam...

Stimmt ne Probefahrt hÃ¤tt ich auch gerne gemacht. Wenn man denkt man gibt 1700â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bike aus, dann sollte man eigentlich ne Probefahrt machen.
Hat dich die Probefahrt beeinflusst? Ich meine wolltest du eigentlich ein anderes Bike und hast dich erst in Koblenz umentschieden?


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. Februar 2006)

so, melde mich dann jetzt auch im wartezimmer an.
es steht aus ein esx-8 mit Liefertermin 11. KW bestellt vor ca. 2 Wochen.

Mal ne Frage an alle, die schon ein 2006 in den Händen halten:
Wie gut haben die Jungs denn zusammengeschraubt/ montiert? Kann man bedenklos voll loslegen( ich weiß, je nach Lieferzustand)? Also ich meine jetzt:
1. Einspeichung Laufradsatz
2. Einstellung/ Fettung Steuersatz
3. richtiges Drehmoment an allen schrauben
4. Einstellung / Schmierung aller Lager am Hinterbau
Es gab ja schon Fälle, wo Hersteller jede menge gewährleistungsfälle hatten, weil sie am Lagerfett gespart haben. So einen Ärger kann man sich ja sparen.
Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oddy (11. Februar 2006)

Soeben ist die Rechnung für mein ESX 7 gekommen, d.h. im Laufe der nächsten Woche kann ich das Wartezimmer verlassen 

Montagetermin war übrigens KW7


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

oddy schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben ist die Rechnung für mein ESX 7 gekommen, d.h. im Laufe der nächsten Woche kann ich das Wartezimmer verlassen
> 
> Montagetermin war übrigens KW7




Na dann "herzlichen Glückwunsch" du Glücklicher.... 

Ich bleib hier noch ein bischen sitzen. Ist ja nicht mehr so lang...(so 8 Wochen)


----------



## jensg (11. Februar 2006)

paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dich die Probefahrt beeinflusst? Ich meine wolltest du eigentlich ein anderes Bike und hast dich erst in Koblenz umentschieden?



Ich war mir noch nicht sicher welches Modell ich nehme, da hat der Besuch im Laden was gebracht. Ich wollt mal die Gabeln und die Schaltung (Sram-Trigger) testen. Und natürlich wie man so drauf sitzt.
Testberichte lesen ist das eine, selber drauf sitzen aber besser


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

jensg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mir noch nicht sicher welches Modell ich nehme, da hat der Besuch im Laden was gebracht. Ich wollt mal die Gabeln und die Schaltung (Sram-Trigger) testen. Und natürlich wie man so drauf sitzt.
> Testberichte lesen ist das eine, selber drauf sitzen aber besser



Da gebe ich dir voll recht 

Welche Gabel????


----------



## Briefträger (11. Februar 2006)

hab ich schon gesagt, dass mein nerve xc7 nächste woche da ist? kann sofort los legen, bei uns geht der schnee scho weg.

grüße aus der steiermark


----------



## paulchenp (11. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich schon gesagt, dass mein nerve xc7 nächste woche da ist? kann sofort los legen, bei uns geht der schnee scho weg.
> 
> grüße aus der steiermark




Schon gut streu Salz auf unsere Wunden..... 

Trotzdem wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen "Schatz"


----------



## CES7 (11. Februar 2006)

Gibt es für die bayrischen Besteller eigentlich eine Bedienungsanleitung in bayrisch? Habe erst letztens eine Unterhaltung zwischen zwei Bayern anhören müssen und ich habe höchstens 10 % verstanden.

Sind die Bayern so träge, dass sie selbst in der Fremde den Ur-Bayer heraushängen lassen müssen?

[X] Weischwuschtführerschein jetzt!


----------



## Jaykay187 (11. Februar 2006)

Pan Tau schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> heute Vormittag habe ich das Schreiben von Canyon in die Hände bekommen und da steht, dass die mit der Montage in der KW 16 beginnen werden  Also alles was recht ist, aber das ist die Saison ja schon fast wieder vorbei...
> 
> ...



Ich würde warten. Alle die bereits ein 2006 haben, sind rundum glücklich. 16kw ist im April


----------



## Briefträger (12. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es für die bayrischen Besteller eigentlich eine Bedienungsanleitung in bayrisch? Habe erst letztens eine Unterhaltung zwischen zwei Bayern anhören müssen und ich habe höchstens 10 % verstanden.
> 
> Sind die Bayern so träge, dass sie selbst in der Fremde den Ur-Bayer heraushängen lassen müssen?
> 
> [X] Weischwuschtführerschein jetzt!



gehört bayern überhaupt zu deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> gehört bayern überhaupt zu deutschland?


...nein Bayern ist ein FREISTAAT (Königreich) ... aber wir lieben EUCH ALLE...und bleiben daher in der Republik


----------



## paulchenp (12. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ...nein Bayern ist ein FREISTAAT (Königreich) ... aber wir lieben EUCH ALLE...und bleiben daher in der Republik




....auch wenns uns alleine viel besser gehen würde.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Februar 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> so, melde mich dann jetzt auch im wartezimmer an.
> es steht aus ein esx-8 mit Liefertermin 11. KW bestellt vor ca. 2 Wochen.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an alle, die schon ein 2006 in den Händen halten:
> ...



Habe diese Woche mein RC9 abholen können. Bike macht ´nen sehr gut montierten Eindruck. Nur die Scheibe der Hinterradbremse schleift ein bischen aber deutlich hörbar an den Bremsbelägen vorbei. Da ich sowieso die montierten Racing Ralph gegen einen Nobby Nic austauschen muss, werde ich das "Problem" beim Wiedereinbau des Hinterrades selbst beheben.


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

ODDY ....mach bitte ein paar Bilder vom ESX


----------



## Gunnar (12. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> Mein rad kommt in XL
> ...



Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge und Körpergröße?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2006)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von der ES-2006 Reifenfreiheit.
Montiert ist ein Albert in 2.25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2006)

Und noch 2 Bilder zur Beinfreiheit


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

Suuuuuuper  Wuuuuuudi


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

Wuudi - Reifen oberer Bereich noch 1 cm - richtig ?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2006)

13mm mit nagelneuen Albert 2.25


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

Danke ob da ein 2.5 reinpaßt ?


----------



## oddy (12. Februar 2006)

Wegen den Bildern zum ESX7.
Ich werde natürlich versuchen, welche hier rein zu stellen. Könnte aber knapp werden, da ich ab Donnerstag mittag für 4 Tage unterwegs bin. Ich hoffe, daß das Rad vorher geliefert wird, dann klappt das auch mit den Bildern


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Februar 2006)

wenn ich so wuudis bilder begutachte bekomm ich doch zweifel mit meiner rahmengröße. ich habe sl 86cm und bekomme ein esx in L. an der stelle an der wuudi sein meterband stehen hat hat das esx eine höhe von 84,5cm. das sind nur noch zwei cm bis *ahhhh*. nach meinem empfinden für ein enduro eindeutig zu wenig. oder sollte ich lieber M nehmen?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2006)

Ich hab auch nur SL 83 und hat mir keine Probleme bereitet. Muss das Bike eben einwenig schief stehen..


----------



## RonnyS (12. Februar 2006)

BIKER.....ich habe SL 86 cm ...bin 178 cm
Habe M bestellt ...mit zweimaliger Rücksprache mit der
Canyon Hotline....ruf die Bestell-Line gleich morgen an


----------



## pokaton (13. Februar 2006)

Ich habe nach Rücksprache mit der Canyon Hotline auch ein M bestellt (179/85, XC7)... Ich hoffe es passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Das passt 100%!


----------



## Wern (13. Februar 2006)

@griesschnitte
Was ist jetzt los mit dir?? Hast du dein ESX bekommen oder versinkst du grad in Selbstmitleid, weil die Post immer noch net da ist???


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Inzwischen guckst du auf meinem Blog http://blog.bytesinmotion.com die Bilder von der Juicy7 an. Guck sie dir gut an, denn wer weiss wie lange die halten wird


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Februar 2006)

@wern
rad ist nicht am samstag gekommen. war aufgrund der aktuellen schneesituation in den bergen.  
rad kommt bestimmt heute. weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich´s schaff, es abzuholen.


----------



## keepout (13. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi
Muss das mal ausrufen: tolle Detailbilder auf einer tollen Homepage! Congrats!


----------



## thto (13. Februar 2006)

yepp wenn ich mir 2006 doch noch ein ES7 holen sollte dann ist wuudi mit seinen PICS auf jeden Fall mitschuldig


----------



## Tom33 (13. Februar 2006)

Pics sind Klasse  Die Avid schaut so schon gut aus, wie wird sie erst am ESX aussschauen *träum*

Wie ist eigentlich der Hinterbau / Dämpfer? Schön sensibel oder eher etwas bockig (laut Test)?


----------



## Knuffi (13. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> knuffi,
> werde Dich bald mit einem ESX auf Höhe "Hüll" erwischen



Dann hau mal rein, mein Road Master sieht nämlich verdammt schnell aus


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich so wuudis bilder begutachte bekomm ich doch zweifel mit meiner rahmengröße. ich habe sl 86cm und bekomme ein esx in L. an der stelle an der wuudi sein meterband stehen hat hat das esx eine höhe von 84,5cm. das sind nur noch zwei cm bis *ahhhh*. nach meinem empfinden für ein enduro eindeutig zu wenig. oder sollte ich lieber M nehmen?



Ich habe SL 87cm und das ES in L passt 1a. Was auch immer vergessen wird ist das wir die SL ohne Schuhe messen, und MTB Schuhe haben idR mindestens 1cm dicke Sohlen/Absätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2006)

Tom33 schrieb:
			
		

> Pics sind Klasse  Die Avid schaut so schon gut aus, wie wird sie erst am ESX aussschauen *träum*
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich der Hinterbau / Dämpfer? Schön sensibel oder eher etwas bockig (laut Test)?



soll nicht der MC bockig und der pearl ganz gut sein ?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Tom33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist eigentlich der Hinterbau / Dämpfer? Schön sensibel oder eher etwas bockig (laut Test)?



Ich finde der ist schon sensibel, aber hab bisher nur eine Abfahrt auf verschneiten Trails gemacht. Heute wird auf der Sonnenseite gebiked, mal schauen ob ich neue Eindrücke gewinne.

Super finde ich den Pearl beim rauffahren. 12 von 24 clicks zugedreht und absolut kein Wippen im Sitzen (auf Asphalt!), auch bei nicht so rundem Tritt.

Im Bike Test war nur im allgemeinen Text die Rede von bockigen Rock Shox Dämfpern. Erwähnt wurden da der Ario und der MC. Über den Pearl wurde nichts geschrieben.


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Februar 2006)

@wuudi

funktioniert die blockierfunktion des dämpfers ordentlich?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Was heisst ordentlich ? Wenn der Hebel rechts ist, ist des blockiert. Was sonst 

--> Muss jetzt essen und dann wird wieder gerockt... bis später


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> --> Muss jetzt essen und dann wird wieder gerockt... bis später



Kartoffelsalat & Frikadellen kommen beim Biken immer gut


----------



## Maschsa (13. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudi
> 
> funktioniert die blockierfunktion des dämpfers ordentlich?



Bin gestern das Erstemal mit meinem ES7  gefahren, war sehr matschig und teilweise nich Schnee und Eis. Die Lockout-Funktion an Dampfer und Gabel funktionieren einwandfrei. Die anderen Einstellungen muß man dem Geschmack entsprechend herausfinden. Geht aber beim Dämpfer auch sehr einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2006)

Maschsa, auf deinen fotos ist der lenker nach innen gebogen. ich dachte das wäre ein downhill-artiger lenker, oder hastdu de ngetauscht ?


----------



## Maschsa (13. Februar 2006)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> Maschsa, auf deinen fotos ist der lenker nach innen gebogen. ich dachte das wäre ein downhill-artiger lenker, oder hastdu de ngetauscht ?



Ja, habe einen VRO-ECO mit einem Ecolite montieren lassen, ist saubequem.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe einen VRO-ECO mit einem Ecolite montieren lassen, ist saubequem.



ok- wenns dir passt. optisch gefällts mir nicht. aber das würde auch jeder zu meinem aktuellen sattel sagen:


----------



## angelos (13. Februar 2006)

Dickes Lob an Canyon 

Ich habe mein XC7 am 5.01.06 bestellt. VMT war KW7(Diese Woche).
Nach Rücksprache mit Canyon folgende Aussage:
MTB wurde am Freitag verschickt.
Ich denke, ich werde das gute Teil heute Abend in den Händen halten.
CANYON dafür bekommt ihr von mir eine 1.     
Somit werde ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.


----------



## drei_c (13. Februar 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> so, melde mich dann jetzt auch im wartezimmer an.
> es steht aus ein esx-8 mit Liefertermin 11. KW bestellt vor ca. 2 Wochen.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an alle, die schon ein 2006 in den Händen halten:
> ...



Erfahrungen? - Ja - gute- Habe ich weiter oben im Wartezimmer schon geschrieben. Habe alle sensiblen Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel gecheckt - alles O.K. - lediglich die Kurbelschrauben (XT - HT2) habe ich etwas härter angezogen, waren mit 10Nm montiert - Shimano sagt 10-15Nm - insbes. Bremsscheibe etc. alles tip top. Auch Tretlager hat fett - ebenso die Vorbauschrauben. Steuersatz war nach meinem Geschmack etwas zu stark angezogen - macht aber fast jeder Hersteller so. Hinterbaulager hab ich schön  so gelassen, da werde ich erst den Schlüssel ansetzen, wenn was knarzt o.ä.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Back @ work. Die Trails in Gratsch waren alle in perfekten Zustand  
Und ich muss mein Urteil über das ES7 revidieren. Es ist nicht geil...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.... es ist ober-mega geil   

Hab die Zugstufendämpfung der Talas einwenig aufgedreht und jetzt wurden auch kleinere Schläge super rausgefiltert. Fährt sich butterweich. Und noch einmal muss ich den Pearl loben. Auch auf Schotter/Pflaster fährt er sich absolut Wippfrei in der Mittestellung und trotzdem war er beim anschliessenden Downhill sehr aktiv. Den Lockout brauchts wirklich nur für den Wiegetritt auf Asphalt.

Zum Schluss noch ein kleines Foto. Ich war leider mit einem CC-Amateur unterwegs und der hatte es ganz eilig und wollte nicht eine gemütliche Tour machen weshalb ich nur 1x Zeit hatte den Rucksack abzuschnallen und den Fotoapparat rauszusuchen:






Dafür bin ich danach in seine Garage gefahren wo eine Bike-Waage hängt. Mein ES7 mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und GPS-Halter wog genau 13,45kg.
Also minus dem Zubehör sind's ziemlich genau die 12,9kg Werksangabe.


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Februar 2006)

@ wuudi

ich hab nach dem dämpfer gefragt, weil  ich irgendwo mal gelesen habe, dass die blockierfunktion nicht einwandfrei arbeitet. weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich das her habe.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Ich benutz wie gesagt die Mittestellung für normale Uphills, nur beim Wiegetritt fahren musst du locken und das ging tadellos...


----------



## stlei (13. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hatte im dezember ein es7 bestellt. vmt war 2.kw.

bis heute habe ich immer noch kein bike obwohl angeblich alle teile da sind und der auftrag schon seit 1.2. gedruckt ist.

was kann hier los sein? gibt es ähnliche fälle?

CU

stlei


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> GPS-Halter



  

Da kannst Du ja gleich noch 2.25er aufs ES ziehen  

Vernünftiges Biken hier wegen Schnee nahezu unmöglich. Kann ich mir ja derweil eine I-Pod Halterung an den Lenker schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Öhm, sitz ich jetz auf der Leitung oder versteh ich den Witz net ? 

Wasn so schlimm am GPS-Halter ? Wenn du brav bist dann poste ich auch den Weg und das Höhenprofil wo wir gefahren sind 

Ausserdem hab ich den HAC noch nicht montiert also hätt ich sonst keine Daten


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

stlei schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte im dezember ein es7 bestellt. vmt war 2.kw.
> 
> ...



Ruf mal lieber direkt bei Canyon an. Vielleicht hat der Computer wieder einen ähnlichen Bug wie bei mir...


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn so schlimm am GPS-Halter ?



Wenn ich GPS lese muss ich immer an eine Frauengruppe denken die sich letzten Oktober bei uns im Mittelgebirge verfahren hatte, weil deren GPS versagte (hatte nur Strassenkarten drin  ). Die waren völlig verzweifelt und hantierten dann hilflos mit Wanderkarten rum. Nachdem wir Sie zum nächsten (ich sag jetzt nichts frauenfeindliches  ) Hauptweg eskortiert hatten, mussten wir den weiteren uphill wegen diverser Lachkrämpfe immer wieder unterbrechen. 

Aber wenn es ein gescheites GPS ist, dann kann es schon hilfreich sein. Aber an einem Enduro, tstststs


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Ich hab des ja net benutzt zum nachfahren, sondern zum aufzeichnen.
1. Fürs Höhenprofil
2. Für die Streckendaten - wie gesagt HAC war noch nicht oben
3. Um's auf der Landkarte anzugucken, ich bin einem Freund nachgefahren - kannte die Strecke selber nicht
4. Um's dann zu posten, damit die freundlichen Nachbarn ausm Norden das nachfahren können 


Ach und PS mein GPS hat gar keine Karte, nur nen Strich aber wer net dumm ist kann auch mit dem eine Strecke nachfahren und braucht keine Mappe...


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Februar 2006)

tja rumblefish!
wer nur forstwege fährt, braucht auch kein gps.


----------



## rumblefish (13. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> tja rumblefish!
> wer nur forstwege fährt, braucht auch kein gps.



Oder kennt sein Gebiet, bzw kann Karten lesen


----------



## griesschnitte (13. Februar 2006)

wer im taunus wohnt, dem reicht ja auch ein übersichtsplan auf dem bierdeckel


----------



## thto (13. Februar 2006)

taunus + westerwald


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

@alle österreicher

Hat wer von euch die MBRevue ? In der neuen ist ja das ES7 getestet worden.
Wie hat's denn abgeschnitten? 

Meine Freundin ist grad in Klagenfurt, lohnt sich die Ausgabe, sprich soll ich ihr sagen sie soll mir die aktuelle mitnehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (13. Februar 2006)

Also Freunde der Nacht ein wenig freundlicher kann man schon miteinander umgehen. Wenn jemand GPS anschraubt und es ihm gefällt dann ist es super und wenn jemand einen Carbon Flashenhalter von Tune an einen Enduro braucht dann ist das auch super.
Ich finde immer dieses "ach ich würde das niemals dran machen" weil es nicht cooool ist Kacke. 

Bye the way noch zwei Wochen und dann .....


----------



## RonnyS (13. Februar 2006)

WUUDI .... ein Danke und einfach super von Dir
(Du hast einen Pircher gut bei mir)
Alles Gute und viel Spaß bei Deinen Touren
(und komm gesund wieder Heim)
Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2006)

**zitiat 
Es stehen hier in unserem Shop Räder für Probefahrten auf unserem Parkplatz zur Verfügung.

Derzeit vergeben wir unabhängig vom Modell Montagetermine, die bei Ende April liegen. Bis dahin sind unsere Kapazitäten in der Neuradmontage aufgrund des hohen Bestellaufkommens bereits ausgeschöpft. Wenn Sie also innerhalb der kommenden Tage bestellen, ist mit der Auslieferung Anfang Mai zu rechnen.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Wie ich vermutet hatte. Canyon hat zwar aufgestockt, damit die Wartezeiten kürzer sind, aber die Bestellungen sind wieder mal noch oben geschossen


----------



## Trailsucker (13. Februar 2006)

danke botswana23 du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Briefträger (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich vermutet hatte. Canyon hat zwar aufgestockt, damit die Wartezeiten kürzer sind, aber die Bestellungen sind wieder mal noch oben geschossen



canyon ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (13. Februar 2006)

Guten Abend,

so, ich verlasse nun auch das Wartezimmer - aber nicht etwa weil Canyon unerwartet früh geliefert hat, sondern weil ich mein Widerrufsrecht genutzt habe...

Obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass mir mit dem Nerve XC5 ein exzellentes Bike entgeht, möchte ich einfach nicht bis April warten und habe mich daher für ein anderes Bike entschieden.

Adios,
Georg


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Darf man fragen was du anstelle des XC5 kaufst ?


----------



## Pan Tau (13. Februar 2006)

@ Wuudi
Ja, etwas völlig anderes - ein 2005er Bergamont Platoon Team


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Öhm, ja ... ZIEMLICH anders


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2006)

Also anfang Mai ist schon heftig. Anfang April wäre nicht weiter tragisch, bis dahin liegt eh noch Restschnee bei uns und es ist noch Salz auf dem Strassen (muss man nem neuen Bike ja nicht direkt zumuten. Aber Mai...das ist echt heftig. Das wären ja 4 fahrbare Wochen ohne das neue Bike  
Naja, mal sehen, kann wohl doch schon diesen Samstag hinfahren und dann werden die mir das ja hoffentlich sagen können wie lange ich warten muss. 10 Wochen wären ja schon ziemlich heftig und nicht wirklich eine verbesserung zum letzten Jahr.
Mal abwarten...in der ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

mir hamse auch gesagt dass der VMT anfang Mai / Ende April wär. na super. 

aber wie gesagt... in der ruhe liegt die kraft ;-)


----------



## keepout (13. Februar 2006)

Tja, somit wird aus meinem Dreiervorschlag ein Duell - Canyon ist nun aussortiert worden. Bin aber nicht allzu traurig darüber, weil das Nicht- probefahren-können in meiner Liste ein ziemlich schwerwiegendes Minus ist und war.


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

also das mit den wartezeiten is echt mist. aba sonst hätten wir ja nich so nette leute im wartezimmer sitzen


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Es gibt 2 Lösungen:

1) Bewirbt euch bei Canyon als Neurad-Monteur. Das würde auch anderen zugute kommen
2) Geht zu Canyon und bittet darum euer Bike selbst vor Ort aufbauen zu können 

....... ok  just kidding .....


----------



## thof (13. Februar 2006)

Habe zwar nicht im Wartezimmer Platz genommen, aber stellt euch das mal vor:
Ich habe am 11.01.06 mein Bike (Grand Canyon Pro) bestellt. VMT war 4/06. Heute erhalte ich eine Mail von Canyon, dass mein Rad bei DHL *VERLOREN *gegangen ist?!
Canyon baut aber sofort ein Neues für mich zusammen. Bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob jetzt 2 Räder eintrudeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar nicht im Wartezimmer Platz genommen, aber stellt euch das mal vor:
> Ich habe am 11.01.06 mein Bike (Grand Canyon Pro) bestellt. VMT war 4/06. Heute erhalte ich eine Mail von Canyon, dass mein Rad bei DHL *VERLOREN *gegangen ist?!
> Canyon baut aber sofort ein Neues für mich zusammen. Bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob jetzt 2 Räder eintrudeln.



ey das is ja mal geil. naja wie mans nimmt. bin auch mal gespannt. sach ma bescheid wenn 2 eintrudeln. dann kannste mir das eine schicken      . naja viel spaß


----------



## jensg (13. Februar 2006)

Ich hab am Samstag im Laden bestellt und als Montagetermin KW17.
Das find ich zwar schon hart, aber besser sie sagen gleich es dauert 10 Wochen als wenn sie was versprechen was sie nicht halten können.

Wenn sich das dann aber noch weiter nach hinten verschiebt muss ich mal sehen...

Im Moment denk ich noch positiv, wird schon klappen mit dem Termin


----------



## paulchenp (13. Februar 2006)

@thof   habe auch ein Grand Canyon Pro bestellt....hoffentlich passiert das nicht bei jedem...

Tja die Wartezeit.... Ich habe Anfang Februar bestellt und meins kommt auch erst in 7Wochen!!!!!

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich der Termin nicht mehr nach hinten verschiebt!!

Ich denk nur daran: Die schönste Freude ist die Vorfreude....


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

ganz genau. think positiv!. wird schon. nur bis ich meins dann hab is die halbe saison rum. aba egal. das bike isses wert!!!


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Die Saison geht bis November 2006 und fängt bei euch sicher nicht vor März an 

Also dürftest du es erst im Juni/Juli erhalten wenn die halbe Saison scho um is


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Saison geht bis November 2006 und fängt bei euch sicher nicht vor März an
> 
> Also dürftest du es erst im Juni/Juli erhalten wenn die halbe Saison scho um is


      hast ja recht du doofi    . bin nur jetzt schon so heiß auf das bike. was das wohl gibt wwenn ichs vor mir liegen habe. zittrige hände und ich krichs nich zusammen. lolololol. naja so schlimm wirds nich werden.


----------



## paulchenp (13. Februar 2006)

Also bis dato hat´s bei uns noch ziemlich viel Schnee und es ist vor allem "Schweinekalt". 
Aber Tauwetter ist schon angesagt.
Schlimm wirds erst, wenn die ersten Frühlingstage kommen und man schaut aus dem Fenster und die ersten Biker gehen auf tour....auf ihren "neuen" Bikes...wahrscheinlich rechtzeitig bestellt....Da muss ich mal ganz tapfer sein!!


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Mussu eben mit deinem alten Bike auf Tour gehen... Solange man ein altes hat ist es verschmerzbar. Schlimm wäre es wenn das alte schon verhökert ist.

Meine Freundin muss sich auch bis Ende März mit ihrem alten WXC1 neben mir quälen


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

jaja das warten ist hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

tja bei mir isses so ich hab meinem vatti mein altes bulls gegeben. der muss das noch aufmöbeln und dann fährt er seine sonntagstouren damit. und ich sitz zu hause und hoppel aufm ergometer rum oder geh joggen. maaaannnnnoooo


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

Will jemand mein Poison Arsen 3 (mit XT) kaufen ?
Das wÃ¤r sofort erhÃ¤ltlich  Ich wÃ¼rds auch fÃ¼r einen geringen Unkostenbeitrag von 250â¬ pro Monat verleihen


----------



## Bayker (13. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Will jemand mein Poison Arsen 3 (mit XT) kaufen ?
> Das wär sofort erhältlich  Ich würds auch für einen geringen Unkostenbeitrag von 250 pro Monat verleihen


 lol also dafür hol ich mir dann lieber schicke bike schuhe und klickpedale. und evtl. auch noch carbonstuff. hehe. !


----------



## paulchenp (13. Februar 2006)

@wuudi
da wird´s dei Freundin net leicht haben.

Hab zwar noch nen alten Hobel (Kuwahara-Fully) aber des is halt net des mit dem man die Bikesaison eröffnen mag....
Hatte noch ein neues BMW-Enduro Bike (keine Angst hab ich nicht gekauft sondern als "Prämie" vom Arbeitgeber erhalten) aber das hab ich mal ganz schnell wieder zu Geld gemacht. Des war net des wahre....


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2006)

paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudi
> da wird´s dei Freundin net leicht haben.



Ganz sicher net. Vor allem weil wir des ja gemeinsam im November bestellt haben und wir sicher ab jetzt schon das Wochenende biken können. Sind noch 6 Wochen + Versandzeit ..uhhhhh


----------



## Briefträger (13. Februar 2006)

heut war kein bike da als ich heim gekommen bin   nein mein nachbar ist nicht zufällig damit abgewischt, würd mich wirklich wundern wenn der mit dem gleichen xc7 herumcruised und ich hart drauf warte und er es hätte  

hoffen wir auf morgen, aber ich geh mal fix davon aus das ich diese woche noch mein xc7 entjungfernen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2006)

Anfang Mai haben schon die ersten 1000km auf der Uhr zu stehen...und nicht ich in der Haustür auf den Postboten wartend  
Aber was will man machen...solange das alte Bike noch fährt ist es wirklich nur 2/3 so schlimm.
@ Icebreaker: denk dran viele schöne bunte Bilder zu machen


----------



## paulchenp (13. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> heut war kein bike da als ich heim gekommen bin   nein mein nachbar ist nicht zufällig damit abgewischt, würd mich wirklich wundern wenn der mit dem gleichen xc7 herumcruised und ich hart drauf warte und er es hätte
> 
> hoffen wir auf morgen, aber ich geh mal fix davon aus das ich diese woche noch mein xc7 entjungfernen darf




da kannst bestimmt jetzt nicht mehr schlafen....


----------



## rumblefish (14. Februar 2006)

kurz mal dazwischenschieb  
wenn ich den guten Wuudi verbal,vertikal, lateral und sonsteral mal threelateral ans Bein urin..... ,  dann müssen sich nicht gleich diverse "Ordnungshüter" auf den Plan gerufen fühlen, die sonst subzero im Canyon Forum  beizutragen haben. Wuudie  

By the way: München ist eine geile Stadt. Aber in Bad Homburg habe ich es, mit meinem ES7, von  05/2005-10/2005 auf 970km zu 29480HM geschafft. Und das direkt von der Haustür aus - ohne auch nur einen Meter Auto fahren zu müssen
. Wer über den Taunus lacht, darf mir gerne eine PM senden, jederzeit bereit gerne eine Tour mit Euch zu bestreiten (nur ohne GPS -ich weiss wo es hier langgeht  )


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Pinkel du nur fleissig .. mach ich mir nichts draus  

Btw. Ich hab wieder eine Fotostrecke online gestellt auf meinem blog.

Diesmal gibt's Bilder von der Tour auf den Greiterhof und back on the snowy trails...


----------



## RayKo (14. Februar 2006)

Hm. Ich würd gerne endlich mal ein Bike in L Probe fahren. Ursprünglich sollten sie schon letzte Woche Testräder in der Größe im Laden stehen haben. Inzwischen heisst es "bis Ende Februar kommen die sicher"... Dann rückt mein Montagetermin schon bedenklich nahe 
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, irgendein ES in L in den Laden zu stellen.

 
Grummel.


----------



## Briefträger (14. Februar 2006)

xc7 noch immer net da, heul 

aber ich weiss es kommt bald, da geld scho raus 

oder hätte ich es nicht den schwarzafrikaner mit den zeitungen mitgeben dürfen??


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Wann hamses denn verschickt ?


----------



## griesschnitte (14. Februar 2006)

mein esx wurde heute geliefert.
war leider nicht daheim.
morgen hol ichs von der post


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Mann, wie kannst du bei so wichtigen Ereignissen nicht daheim sein.

Ist ja wie wenn man(n) bei der Geburt des eigenen Kindes nicht anwesend ist


----------



## griesschnitte (14. Februar 2006)

dann schreib das mal meinem arbeitgeber.
der lacht sich schlapp !
eigentlich sollte ja gestern schon geliefert werden und da war ich da.
im tracking stand nur. lieferung abgebrochen.
?????????????? sehr witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (14. Februar 2006)

so und jetzt ist es endlich so weit.

hab grade bei canyon angerufen und das schicke ES 7 bestellt + nen paar SPD M-545 und ne dämpferpumpe bestellt. 

in 2 tagen kommt die auftragsbestätigung und der VMT. 

Lieferung is wahrscheinlich am 3.5.2006. 

man bin ich froh endlich meine eltern überzeugt zu haben. 

hamma geil. anruf getätigt und bestelllt. jetzt muss ich waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarten. naja ich werds überleben.  
Gruß Andre


----------



## blange (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Ich hab ursprünglich ein XC5 bestellt, dann anfang Januar die Bestellung auf XC7 gewechselt. Per Mail wurde dann liefertermin woche 6/7 mitgeteilt. Nachdem ich keine briefliche Bestätigung erhalten habe, schrieb ich canyon gestern eine Mail. Heute nun die Antwort: Das Bike steht seit zwei wochen Bereit, ob ich die Rechnung per Mail denn nicht bekommen habe? Vermutlich der Spam-Filter im Geschäft, der keine Freude am Mail hatte... Auf jeden Fall eine positive Überraschung, dass Canyon doch zwei Wochen früher fertig montiert hatte. Gratulation. Zum Glück zieht bei uns in der Schweiz jetzt sowieso ein Tiefdruckgebiet auf und es wird die nächste Woche soweso regnen. Dann aber habe ich bei Petrus ein stabiles dreiwöchiges Hoch bestellt...

Gruss an alle wartenden und falls die Rechnung nicht kommt, schreibt canyon eine Mail...


----------



## Briefträger (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hamses denn verschickt ?



wenn ich das wüste wäre ich gott, geld is vorigen dienstag raus


----------



## grossy (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute ,

habe mir am Montag ein ESX 7 bestellt,habe leider noch keine Schriftliche bestätigung bekommen... 

Könnt ihr mir etwas zu lieferzeiten sagen ???? 


ICH BRENNE


----------



## Raphi78 (14. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> habe mir am Montag ein ESX 7 bestellt,habe leider noch keine Schriftliche bestätigung bekommen...
> 
> ...


^

Ich hab meines vorletze Woche bestellt.... bei mir ist VM KW14! Also denk ich mal das du ab Mai dein Bike Quälen darfst!


----------



## grossy (14. Februar 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Ich hab meines vorletze Woche bestellt.... bei mir ist VM KW14! Also denk ich mal das du ab Mai dein Bike Quälen darfst!




He da bist du ja einer von wenigen mit einem ESX7   

Gute WAHL....

Dann will ich mal hoffen wobei es schon eine lange  Lieferzeit ist


----------



## Steigi (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leidgenossen.Habe mir anfang Jan.ein XC5 Bestellt.VM KW 05.06. Hab heute bei Canyon angerufen und erfahren dass meine extra bestellte 203er noch nicht da ist. Sie hoffen ende der Woche. Ich sitz schon auf Nadeln.
Grüsse aus Wien

wos i ned dafor daSteigi


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Warum fahren alle Ösis auf 203er ab


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte ....ein paar Fotos am Wochenende wären echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi ... ich "brech mal eine Lanze" für die "Leute" zwischen uns Beiden....nicht jeder ist so leicht wie Du....("zierliche...")
zweitens "Denke ich persönlich" daß 203er Scheiben nach
+ 1000 Hm Abfahrt (weiß nicht ob die harten Österreicher auch aufwärts die Bremse gebrauchen/hahahha) einfach "etwas kühler" bleiben


----------



## Wuudi (14. Februar 2006)

Mensch, ich mach ja nur Spaß. Das muss abends erlaubt sein


----------



## Steigi (14. Februar 2006)

@ Wuudi
Das ist Körperlich bedingt.


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

Ich auch....(oder bremsen die wirklich bergauf ?)


----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

...was heißt einer der wenigen ESX`ler 


> grrrrr...


----------



## bigbadone (14. Februar 2006)

Habe bereits Ende Januar ein ESX 7 bestellt VMT KW 10. Dauert also nicht mehr allzu lang 

@ griessschnitte

bitte mindestens 20 (oder so) Bilder von deinem neuen esx7. Die Bilder helfen die schwere Zeit hier im Wartezimmer zu überstehen. 

@Wuudii

thanks für die super Bilder auf deiner Seite .Es besteht ja kein großer Unterschied zwischen es und esx (zumindest optisch). So habe ich mich auch sehr an der Optik deines neuen ES7's erfreut!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (14. Februar 2006)

ich KW 11


----------



## Briefträger (14. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fahren alle Ösis auf 203er ab



weil ich eine proletensau bin


----------



## Tom33 (14. Februar 2006)

Bist dann wohl der Erste... Glückwunsch


----------



## Woodigasm (15. Februar 2006)

Steigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leidgenossen.Habe mir anfang Jan.ein XC5 Bestellt.VM KW 05.06. Hab heute bei Canyon angerufen und erfahren dass meine extra bestellte 203er noch nicht da ist. Sie hoffen ende der Woche. Ich sitz schon auf Nadeln.
> Grüsse aus Wien
> 
> wos i ned dafor daSteigi




Da bin ich scheinbar nicht der einzige Wiener der auf sein XC5 wartet, aber tröste dich, bei mir wird KW16 montiert...


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Februar 2006)

SCHEISS POST
ich hasse sie.




13.2. zustellung abgebrochen
14.2. keine zustellung
15.2. keine zustellung

HAAAAALOOOOO
was macht ihr bitte mit MEINEM paket


----------



## Wuudi (15. Februar 2006)

Hast keinen Beleg/Telefonnummer ?

Das hinterlegt sogar die italo Post


----------



## griesschnitte (15. Februar 2006)

ach wuudi!
du hast ja keine ahnung von der deutschen post.
denen ist man hoffnungslos ausgeliefert.
solange nicht ein benachrichtungsschein einer erfolglosen zustellung bei mir im briefkasten gelandet ist, kann mir niemand sagen, auf welchem postamt das paket gerade liegt. noch nicht einmal die telefonhotline.
da gibts schon so was wie eine "trackingnummer", und wenn man nachfragt, erfährt man, dass das paket noch nicht zugestellt wurde. danke. das hätt ich auch selber gewusst.


----------



## Tigo (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Anruf bei Canyon:

mein XC7 ging gestern 'raus   

Hoffentlich geht's mir nicht so wie Griessschnitte


----------



## tom23" (15. Februar 2006)

schlimm schlimm,

heut is in München so was wie Radlwetter, und wenn mein bike da wär, dann...

würd ich mir frei nehmen, an die Isar düsen, mein schönes, silbernes ES6 über den Singletrail jagen........


aber halt, KW 12 ist noch Äonen entfernt, dazwischen liegt noch Hessen und ganz Bayern und die deutsche Post..... 

Freu mich aber für all die glücklichen, die uns hier mit Fahrberichten den Sabber in die Mundwinkel zaubern.

Wir werden auch fahren  

Tom (VMT 12. KW)


----------



## pjfa (15. Februar 2006)

Tigo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Anruf bei Canyon:
> 
> ...



Good for you Tigo  
My XC7 must be send this week to Portugal. Just 5 or 6 days more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (15. Februar 2006)

jaaaaa !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mein am 12. januar bestelltes xc5 ist eingetroffen  

montagetermin war der donnerstag 2. februar
versendet wurde es am montag 6. februar
angekommen bei mir in der schweiz heute am 15. februar
(unglaublich, aber es hat also tatsächlich 9 tage gedauert bis das teil endlich über den zoll usw. war) 

ich werde nach dem auspacken fotos machen, damit ihr euch ein bild machen könnt, ob das mit den coast-klebern (werden für die schweiz über dem canyon-schriftzug angebracht) tatsächlich so "schlimm" ist


----------



## RayKo (15. Februar 2006)

@Griesschnitte

Bei mir ist der Post mal ein Paket verlorengegangen, nachdem sie versucht hatten, es mir zuzustellen. Da hat dann auch der Zustellungszettel nicht mehr weitergeholfen, genauso wenig wie das Randalieren im Postamt, dessen Adresse angegeben war. Ein Nachnahme-Paket von Arcor für 150. Huch, das muss wohl irgendwo verlegt worden sein... Zum Glück war Arcoc kulant.

Nicht, dass ich Dir Angst machen will...


----------



## grossy (15. Februar 2006)

Habe leider immer noch keine schriftliche BESTELLB. von canyon bekommen...???   

Was machen die bei Canyon den ganzen Tag ???? 
Werde langsam ungeduldig 

Hallo Canyon macht mich nicht unglücklich.....


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

hab gestern bestellt und wie gehts dann weiter? kommt dann die rechnung per email (pdf) und dann kommt post?!?!. °verwirrt sei°


----------



## paulchenp (15. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe leider immer noch keine schriftliche BESTELLB. von canyon bekommen...???
> 
> Was machen die bei Canyon den ganzen Tag ????
> Werde langsam ungeduldig
> ...



Wann hast du denn bestellt?

Bei mir hat´s von der Bestellung (per Telefon) bis zur AB 4 Tage gedauert.

Und bis das Bike kommt dauert´s noch 6 Wochen......


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2006)

@Bayker

Nee, Du bekommst in 1-2 Tagen ein Bestätigung mit dem VMT.

Wenn Du per Rechnung bezahlst, bekommst Du diese, sobald das Rad fertig montiert ist. Dann überweist Du und nach Geldeingang schickt Canyon das Paket weg.

Wenn Du per Nachnahme bezahlst, klingelt irgendwann der Postmann an der Tür, dem Du dann einen Batzen Geld in die Hand drückst. Das solltest Du natürlich rechtzeitig bei der Bank geholt haben (wenn Du's nicht im Sparstrumpf oder unter der Matratze versteckst)  

Per email hörst von Canyon eigtl. gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

aha. ich habe gestern per telefon und vorauskasse bestellt und dann kommt also eine email im laufe der woche oda wie? die rufen mich dann nur noch an wenns fertich is und ich solls dann überweisen?!?! habbich da irgendwie recht?


----------



## grossy (15. Februar 2006)

paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> Bei mir hat´s von der Bestellung (per Telefon) bis zur AB 4 Tage gedauert.
> 
> Und bis das Bike kommt dauert´s noch 6 Wochen......




Habe letzte woche Freitag per E-Mail bestellt!!!!


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

so ich bestelle, dann kriege ich ne email mit kontodaten von canyon, dann kommt post mit dem vmt, dann rufen die an, wenns fertich is, dann überweise ich es und DANN wirds abgeschickt. ?!?!?! stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2006)

Nein. Schau' mal hier: Post No. 1283

Edit: Die in Post No. 1283 erwähnte Bestätigung kommt per Schneckenpost, nicht per email. Dauert vielleicht ab und zu auch mal 3-4 Tage...


----------



## grossy (15. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> aha. ich habe gestern per telefon und vorauskasse bestellt und dann kommt also eine email im laufe der woche oda wie? die rufen mich dann nur noch an wenns fertich is und ich solls dann überweisen?!?! habbich da irgendwie recht?




ja so sollte es laufen bekommst normalerweise eine Bestätigung deiner Bestellung und bei Fertigung deiner Maschine bekommst du einen Anruf/E-Mail....   

Langes Warten


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

oh thnx, das habbich wohl übersehen. na dann kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt warten


----------



## paulchenp (15. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe letzte woche Freitag per E-Mail bestellt!!!!




Ich würd einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen 

Vielleicht ist deine E-Mail ja im "großen weiten Netz" untergegangen...


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

meinste die gehen da auch verloren wie die pakete bei der post? 
ich hoffe mal ich hab glück und die verklüngeln mein paket nich......
warten is das halbe leben


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

wie kommt denn die VMT / Bestellbestätigung? per email oder per post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (15. Februar 2006)

paulchenp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen
> 
> Vielleicht ist deine E-Mail ja im "großen weiten Netz" untergegangen...




Bitte nicht......


Werde da mal etwas nachhacken,den helfe ich !!!! alles verlorene zeit


----------



## paulchenp (15. Februar 2006)

Nee glaub ich nicht, aber die AB hätte normal schon längst kommen müssen, wenn er am Freitag per E-Mail bestellt hat.
Ich bestell immer gerne per Telefon, denn dann weiss ich das meine Order auch entgegengenommen wurde.
Und die Beratung per Telefon war wirklich sehr kompetent und freundlich!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## Didi123 (15. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommt denn die VMT / Bestellbestätigung? per email oder per post?



Schau' mal oben bei Post No. 1287...


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

wer? ich?
wie kommt die denn nu??? manno.


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

aso also doch ich


----------



## Bayker (15. Februar 2006)

gut gut. dann werd ich mal auf den postmann warten. manno das dauert imma so lange bis der hier is. der is soooooooooo lahmarschich


----------



## stlei (15. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

ich warte noch immer auf mein es7 (vmt kw2).

heute hat mich canyon angerufen und es fehlen wohl die lowrider lenker für das vro system. angeblich sollen diese nächste woche eintreffen.

da bin ich mal gespannt.

CU

stlei


----------



## Briefträger (15. Februar 2006)

15.02.06 heut ist mein bike NOCH IMMER nicht gekommen   

ich setze canyon jetzt eine letzte nachfrist von 3 Monaten, sonst storniere ich das bike.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Februar 2006)

Du wast eh, die ösi-post ist eben nicht die schnellste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (15. Februar 2006)

...sei geduldig....ich warte zum Beispiel auf ein kleines Paket aus Berlin (in Richtung München) seit Freitag und es war heute noch nicht mal am Münchner Flughafen.
Was erwartest Du denn nach GRAZ ?


----------



## Tigo (15. Februar 2006)

:hÃ¼pf: Jaaaaaaa,Es ist da,mein XC 7 ist angekommen.  

Lob an CANYON wg. PÃ¼nktlichkeit  ,kleine Kritik:niemand hat mir gesagt,dass ein lÃ¤ngerer Vorbau 15â¬ Aufpreis kostet.

Avid Bremse:Aufgeschreckt durch den Negativbericht eines investigativen Fachblattes ,habe ich beschlossen die Bremse zu schonen.

Dies hat natÃ¼rlich Konsequenzen 
a) fÃ¼r mich 
b)fÃ¼r Nordic Walker,die in KompaniestÃ¤rke stÃ¶ckeschwingend und autistisch durch unsere WÃ¤lder hasten  

Leider gibt's keine Bilder,habe keine funktionierende Camera.
Zum Trost fÃ¼r alle Wartenden,auch Walker  ein Gedicht.

FrÃ¼hling lÃ¤Ãt sein blaues Band
Wieder flattern durch die LÃ¼fte
SÃ¼Ãe, wohlbekannte DÃ¼fte
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land
Veilchen trÃ¤umen schon,
Wollen balde kommen
Horch, von fern ein leiser Harfenton!
FrÃ¼hling, ja du bist's!
Dich hab ich vernommen.

E.MÃ¶rike


----------



## paulchenp (15. Februar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch....

Da ist mal jemand gut drauf....gleich ein Gedicht auf den Lippen!

Wie ihr bremst für Nordic-Walker......


----------



## grossy (15. Februar 2006)

Tigo schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaa,Es ist da,mein XC 7 ist angekommen.
> 
> Lob an CANYON wg. Pünktlichkeit  ,kleine Kritik:niemand hat mir gesagt,dass ein längerer Vorbau 15 Aufpreis kostet.
> 
> ...




GRATULATION...

Viel Spass beim Kondensstreifen durch den Wald ziehen,lass die scheiben glühen!!!!

Glückskind.


----------



## RonnyS (15. Februar 2006)

...fahr über diese "Banausen" hinweg...Du brauchst in diesem Fall keine Bremse (nur bei kleinen Waldmäusen)
...und siehe da... die Bremse funktioniert super


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

oh mann!
das wird ja immer lustiger mit der post.
fahrad liegt seit montag bei irgendeiner postfiliale, am montag wurde die auslieferung abgebrochen. jetzt kann mir keiner sagen, wo das fahrrad steht. laut telefonauskunft gibt es jetzt einen beschwerdebrief an die zuständige filiale. wie das gehen soll, frag ich mich, wenn sie mir nicht sagen können, in  welcher filiale das fahrrad gelagert wird.
   

ICH WILL MEIN RAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Ojeoje, das sind ja schlimmere Zustände als in Italien.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

danke!
mein horrorszenario ist, dass das bike tagelang von einer ecke in die andere geschmissen wird und zum schluss noch beschädigt wird.
dann kann ichs wieder zurückschicken und die warterei geht von neuem los.


----------



## Raphi78 (16. Februar 2006)

Au mann.... wir warten doch alle schon auf die BILDER!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> danke!
> mein horrorszenario ist, dass das bike tagelang von einer ecke in die andere geschmissen wird und zum schluss noch beschädigt wird.
> dann kann ichs wieder zurückschicken und die warterei geht von neuem los.




Ich hoffe mal die Post arbeitet nicht in ganz Bayern so zuverlässig...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. Februar 2006)

wieso versendet canyon eigentlich nicht mit einer spedition?


----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> wieso versendet canyon eigentlich nicht mit einer spedition?



wird wohl ne Preisfrage sein.


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

wahrscheinlich zu teuer.
aber es gibt ja noch andere paketdienste. z.b. dpd oder ups.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (16. Februar 2006)

mein GT kam über eine Spedition, das geht schneller und sicherer. ich habe 35 euro bezahlt für den versand, wird der bei canyon noch extra deklariert oder sind die preise die auf der hp stehen all inclusive? 

hab grad selber g eschaut, 18,80 ist natürlich supergünstig, da kann die spedition nicht mithalten.


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

naja 18,80 sind zwar günstig, aba es is ne zitterpartie ob dein rad heile oder überhaupt ankommt. 

mir wäre ne spedition auch lieber. 

dafür würd ich dann auch gerne das doppelte  zahlen, sprich 35 piepen. 

dafür kommt es dann ja auch heile und pünktlich an. tja. 

Gruß der Andre , ( auf seine Bestellbestätigung wartend. Bike kommt anfang Mai ( ES7) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (16. Februar 2006)

Tigo schrieb:
			
		

> b)für Nordic Walker,die in Kompaniestärke stöckeschwingend und autistisch durch unsere Wälder hasten




Dafür haben wir im anderen Fred schon die Lösung gefunden    
Nur bitte aufpassen bei Wandervereinen mit erhöhten Herzschrittmacheraufkommen.
http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/airzound2_d.html


----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich zu teuer.
> aber es gibt ja noch andere paketdienste. z.b. dpd oder ups.




Also ich weiss nur, dass UPS nur bis zu einer bestimmten Umlauflänge des Packetstückes liefert. (glaube so 2,50m).
Und das wird nicht reichen wenn man alle Seiten zusammenaddiert!!


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

geiles teil. nur steht da auchn preis bei ? lol das wär ja mal was an mein zukünftiges ES7


----------



## rumblefish (16. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> geiles teil. nur steht da auchn preis bei ? lol das wär ja mal was an mein zukünftiges ES7



Hab ich hier gefunden : http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/shopping/preisliste05_d.html

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe dann 26,95 + 8 Versand.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Wär ne Überlegung wert


----------



## oddy (16. Februar 2006)

So, werde mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Soeben ist mein ES-X7 gekommen  .
Leider ist das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet habe, ich habe gerade noch soviel Zeit, um es aus dem Karton zu holen, dann muß ich leider für 4 Tage weg. Daher gibt es erst nächste Woche genaueres und natürlich auch Bilder.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Manno wenigstens 1,2 Bilder ?


----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

@oddy
Da wartet man ne Ewigkeit und dann hat man nicht mal Zeit es tagelang anzuschauen, anzufassen und es auszuprobieren weil man 4 Tage weg muss. 
Ja das Leben ist hart und ungerecht....


----------



## Raphi78 (16. Februar 2006)

oddy schrieb:
			
		

> So, werde mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Soeben ist mein ES-X7 gekommen  .
> Leider ist das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet habe, ich habe gerade noch soviel Zeit, um es aus dem Karton zu holen, dann muß ich leider für 4 Tage weg. Daher gibt es erst nächste Woche genaueres und natürlich auch Bilder.




Mach kein scheiß.... bitte nur 2 schnelle Bilder!!!!


----------



## grossy (16. Februar 2006)

oddy schrieb:
			
		

> So, werde mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Soeben ist mein ES-X7 gekommen  .
> Leider ist das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet habe, ich habe gerade noch soviel Zeit, um es aus dem Karton zu holen, dann muß ich leider für 4 Tage weg. Daher gibt es erst nächste Woche genaueres und natürlich auch Bilder.




He lass uns nicht hängen, BITTE, BITTE, BITTE nur 1 langt ja !!!!!

Komm schon.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (16. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann!
> das wird ja immer lustiger mit der post.
> fahrad liegt seit montag bei irgendeiner postfiliale, am montag wurde die auslieferung abgebrochen. jetzt kann mir keiner sagen, wo das fahrrad steht. laut telefonauskunft gibt es jetzt einen beschwerdebrief an die zuständige filiale. wie das gehen soll, frag ich mich, wenn sie mir nicht sagen können, in  welcher filiale das fahrrad gelagert wird.
> 
> ...



@griesschnitte
...will dich ja nicht beunruhigen, aber ich glaube heute in München einen Postboten auf einem nagelneuen Canyon ESX7 gesehen zu haben!   

Spaß beiseite....habe mit dem Hermes-Versand schonmal sowas erlebt...hatte der Fahrer das Paket einfach mal so eine Woche spazierengefahren 

Bei mir spielten sich letztes Jahr auch Dramen ab, ehe ich mein ES7 bekam:
Bestellt am 15.03.05 mit VMT 20.05.05....bekommen hab´ich es dann am 13.07.! genau 2 Tage vor meinem Urlaub! Das war vielleicht knapp!

Also keine Panik,das Bike taucht schon noch auf-das Wetter ist doch sowieso schei....im Moment,oder?

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

wetter ist *******, ja.
aber ich wollte doch mit geschwellter brust euch fotos meines neues bikes präsentieren. nachdem dass aus beschriebenen gründen nicht klappt und andere herrschaften vor ihrem urlaub keine zeit für 2 fotos haben, müsst ihr euch wohl noch gedulden.


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

ach diese sprachfilter sind ja so lustig.
mal schreibt man *******, dann gehts nicht durch
dann schreibt man S C H E I S S E und er ist zu blöd, es zu erkennen


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Tröstet euch; das Wetter ist sogar in Südtirol sch***.

Heute nacht hat's 4-5 cm geschneit und jetzt regnets alles nieder, dass der Boden ja feucht, weich und schlammig wird. Mensch und ich wollte das Wochenende biken gehn, aber bei so einem Sauwetter geh i net raus


----------



## rutschi (16. Februar 2006)

So, nun konnte ich gestern auch mein ES7 auspacken und begutachten! Das Warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt...
Nur die Pedale sind noch auf dem postweg.......


----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

Ich will jetzt auch raus aus diesem Wartezimmer


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ab morgen muß ein postbeamter pro tag verzögerung dran glauben.


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ab morgen muß ein postbeamter pro tag verzögerung dran glauben.



auch ne möglichkeit. 

aba wenn man sich mal in sonen postboten reinversetzt. 

warum sollte der son 12- 13 kilo schweres paket extra schnell ausstellen?!. ich begreif das nich dass die so lahm sind!!!: 

sind die zu faul? haben die so viel zu tun? is denen das paket zu schwer?

oder wollen die uns nur ärgern, weil sie selbst sich nich son geiles canyon bike leisten können?

Gruß Andre   

PS. versteh einer die postboten


----------



## paulchenp (16. Februar 2006)

nimm doch gleich die zwei Gottschalk´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaykay187 (16. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ab morgen muß ein postbeamter pro tag verzögerung dran glauben.



Sei froh wenn er nicht ab morgen in den Streik geht, weil er nicht mitbekommen  hat, das die Post jetzt eine AG ist


----------



## Trailsucker (16. Februar 2006)

@oggi: ach komm 1 photo das wirst du noch hin bekommen. dank doch an die ganzen an entzugserscheinung leidenden wartenden hier im forum


----------



## thto (16. Februar 2006)

reihe mich auch in die Warteschlange mit freudiger Erwartung auf ein schönes ES7 VMT Mitte Mai......
TT


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Wenn das so weitergeht mit den ES7'en, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauert bis das ES7 ausverkauft ist


----------



## Briefträger (16. Februar 2006)

hi leidensgenossen!

das warten für mich hat ein ENDE, mein xc7 ist da.

ich hab heute meinen schatz bekommen und bin total happy!!

wuudis 203er vorne is auch nett!

hab aber folgendes problem. der dämpfer (rox shox 3.3) ist unabhängig von der einstellung des hebels immer gesperrt ergo hart?! wie kann ich den "aktivieren" ?! 

wäre für help dankbar

grüße Ice


----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Immer gesperrt ? 
Das sind die Nachwirkungen des langen Transports 

Das dürfte net sein, lass mal Luft ab, dreh am MotionControl Dreher, etc. 

P.S. Mach ma Foto von der fetten Scheibe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2006)

Ist der blaue Hebel am Dämpfer richtig festgeschraubt? 
Beim XC5 meiner Freundin war der Hebel nämlich locker... 
Da brauchst Du einen Mini-Innensechskantschlüssel!

Edit: ...aber das hättest Du wahrscheinlich auch selbst erkannt!


----------



## grossy (16. Februar 2006)

Ein kommen und (k)ein gehen,

Dank Canyon werde ich bis ich alt und grau bin in diesem Forum Stammgast sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habe heute meine Bestellbestätigung von Canyon (ESX7) bekommen !!!

VMT. KW 19

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein    

Mir fehlen die WORTE........


----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> habe mir am Montag ein ESX 7 bestellt,habe leider noch keine Schriftliche bestätigung bekommen...
> 
> ...





> Dank Canyon werde ich bis ich alt und grau bin in diesem Forum Stammgast sein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jetzt aber... 
Du hast doch erst vor zwei Tagen bestellt. 
Stell dich nicht so an! Hättest Du noch im alten Jahr bestellt dann müsstest Du jetzt nicht jammern!

Wo gibt's denn so was... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

ich habe grade post von canyon bekommen!!!!!!  . 

endlich !!!!
also mein vmt für das ES7´06 liegt bei KW 18/2006   . 

das wird nen gewarte  .

ich glaube ich hol mir den ergometer in mein zimmer.  



Vorfreude ist die schönste freude!!!.


----------



## griesschnitte (16. Februar 2006)

hab eine mail von canyon bekommen, mit der mitteilung, dass mein rad seit montag bei der post "festhängt" und dass sie sich drum kümmern werden. danke an canyon, aber ein armutszeugnis für die post.

ICH VERSTEH ES EINFACH NICHT
HAAAALOOOO
MEIN RAD IST SEIT 5 TAGEN SCHON IN DER STADT UND DIE SCHEISSS POST KANN MIR NICHT SAGEN, WO ICHS ABHOLEN KANN.

HIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEE
GEHTS NOCH BEHINDERTER


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

ey griesschnitte, das is ja wohl echt ******* für dich. heftichst. 


hoffe mal dass das bei mir nich so wird. sonst holla die waldfee!!!


----------



## stlei (16. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du noch im alten Jahr bestellt dann müsstest Du jetzt nicht jammern!



ich hab' im alten jahr bestellt und muss trotzdem jammern  

cu

stlei


----------



## King Creole (16. Februar 2006)

Oh Mann, das schickt mich...
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 6, jetzt ist die KW 7 schon fast vorbei und nicht mal ne Nachricht, dass die Montage verschoben wurde...
Na hoffentlich gibts bald Nachricht, hier ist jemand vor Spannung schon fast selbstmordgefährdet...


----------



## grossy (16. Februar 2006)

Wo gibt's denn so was... *kopfschüttel*[/QUOTE]

Sagen wir mal so !!!!!

2 1/2 Monate ist eine verdammt lange zeit  wenn man(n) auf so ein heisses MTB warten muss.....
   

Wollte mich ja nur irgendwo   wo ich auch auf VERSTÄNDNIS treffe !!!!

Bei meiner Freundin brauche ich das nicht machen , würde es eh nicht verstehen !!!!  Da würde es dann nur heissen MÄNNER....... .


----------



## Briefträger (16. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt's denn so was... *kopfschüttel*



Sagen wir mal so !!!!!

2 1/2 Monate ist eine verdammt lange zeit  wenn man(n) auf so ein heisses MTB warten muss.....
   

Wollte mich ja nur irgendwo   wo ich auch auf VERSTÄNDNIS treffe !!!!

Bei meiner Freundin brauche ich das nicht machen , würde es eh nicht verstehen !!!!  Da würde es dann nur heissen MÄNNER....... .[/QUOTE]

du wirst sehr viel verständnis zeigen müssen wenn du in paar jahren 9 monate auf den nachwuchs wartest  

so hier nun meine ersten fotos vom bike, sind auch in der privaten gallery drinnen.

dank an wuudi für sein "leichtgewicht von 62 kg" und mir zu ner 203er verholfen hat, danke!












das prob wegen dem schwergängigen dämpfer hat sich gelöst, ist einfach zuviel luft drinnen das er nicht einsaggt. werde luft raus nehmen und mich bisserl herumspielen.

danke an canyon, keinerlei schrammen oder sonstige mängel.

grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

hey was issn das fürne scheibe? die sieht irgendwie anders aus als alle anderen 203er, find dich so!.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal.. 

WEnn ich Am Montag ein MTB bei Canyon bestelle - und es erst irgenwann im Dezember gebosselt wird .. Wie lang hab ich Zeit die Bestellung zu stornieren ?


----------



## Briefträger (16. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> hey was issn das fürne scheibe? die sieht irgendwie anders aus als alle anderen 203er, find dich so!.



ganz normale avid 203...


----------



## Fantasy (16. Februar 2006)

Da will ich mich doch auch mal in die Reihe der Wartenden einreihen. Nicht nur man(n) sondern auch Frau wartet  ... und zwar 14 (!!!) W! Ich hab 12/05 bestellt und mir wurde direkt gesagt das ich mit meinem WXC7 nicht vor KW 13 rechnen kann. 
Und um die Quälerei dann auch noch auf die Spitze zu treiben:
Hier kam schon ein Karton von Canyon an, der war aber nicht für mich. In unserem Wohnzimmer steht das neue XC5 und grinst mich an ... jedes mal an wenn ich die Wohnung betrete. 

So jetzt hab ich mich auch


----------



## Trailsucker (16. Februar 2006)

und rahmen in m?


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

für wen issn das XC5 ? im wohnzimmer?


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> ganz normale avid 203...



dachte nur. die von wuudi sehn irgendwie anders aus. komisch. naja aba so stehnse ja auch im prospekt! . dann hamse bei wuudi wohl die juicy5 scheiben dranmontiert (wenns sowas wie juicy5 scheiben gibt)  .
entweder hab ichn knick inna pupille oder ich weiß auch nich. ich finde deine 203er sehn anders aus als die 203er vom ES7 von wuudi?!?!.


----------



## Bayker (16. Februar 2006)

achne , warte mal, hab ich da nich was von nem tausch mitbekommen?!?!?!. also hat wuudi auf seinem ES7 vorne nur 185er?!?!?!. manno. ich habs wieder verschusselt die vorderen beiträge zu lesen. egaaaaal.   tut mir leid.


----------



## jnunes (16. Februar 2006)

Also ich muss noch bis KW 14 auf meine WXC7 warten und noch bis Anfang Juli bis der Nachwuchs kommt... ich hab viel VERSTÄNDNIS!!! Vor allem werde ich Verständnis brauchen wenn das Bike endlich da ist, aber ich noch nicht mal eine Probefahrt machen werden können, weil der Bauch es nicht zulässt... Nun ja, wir Frauen  ncht, wir sind geduldig und sehr verständnisvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. Februar 2006)

Hä, ich hab ganz normale 185er


----------



## pjfa (16. Februar 2006)

Heute sprach ich mit Canyon.  Sie bereits hatten das Geld empfangen.  Bleiben Sie zu warten!


----------



## Steigi (17. Februar 2006)

@Wuudi
Als ich noch 62Kg hatte gab`s Bremsen nur am Gegenhang


----------



## Fantasy (17. Februar 2006)

@Bayker:
Für meine bessere Hälfte   Wir haben beide 12 / 05 bestellt. Nur meines kommt halt "etwas" später.

@jnunes:
Ok ich geb zu: das eigene Bike vor der Nase stehen zu haben ist noch schlimmer!


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

ES7-Bilder last turn:





Zum Abschluss gibt's noch ein paar Detailpics und einige Teile auf der Waage...
Wie immer zu finden auf blog.bytesinmotion.com


----------



## sugarbiker (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Bestellung erfolgte am 17.01.2006 direkt in Koblenz, Montagetermin KW8
email am 15.02, bike ist fertig
Lieferung per Nachnahme am 16.02 !

erster Eindruck: perfekt, grandios !, keine macken, Schrammen, alles passt, schleift nix, schaltung alles i.o.
was Reflektoren an den Laufrädern zu suchen haben verstehe ich aber nicht, man könnte es ja einfach der ordnung halber beilegen.....

nicht erschrecken: dämpfer ist viel zu hart aufgepumpt (auch für meine 85 kg)

Melde mich ab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Sugarbiker:

Wie recht du hast. Aber einen Vorteil hat's auch. So günstig und einfach wirst du nie wieder 80g am Bike abspecken können


----------



## griesschnitte (17. Februar 2006)

hab langsam das gefühl,dass da irgendwas bei der zustellung des rades schief gelaufen ist. es liegen mittlerweile 2 beschwerden von mir und eine von canyon vor und es tut sich....


NICHTS   NICHTS   NICHTS

ich flipp langsam aus. muß mich schon immer zurückhalten, dass ich nicht unverschämt werde am telefon.


----------



## paulchenp (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sugarbiker:
> 
> Wie recht du hast. Aber einen Vorteil hat's auch. So günstig und einfach wirst du nie wieder 80g am Bike abspecken können




Ihr Gewichtstuner


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so !!!!!
> 2 1/2 Monate ist eine verdammt lange zeit  wenn man(n) auf so ein heisses MTB warten muss.....
> 
> Wollte mich ja nur irgendwo   wo ich auch auf VERSTÄNDNIS treffe !!!!
> Bei meiner Freundin brauche ich das nicht machen , würde es eh nicht verstehen !!!!  Da würde es dann nur heissen MÄNNER....... .



Natürlich ist das eine lange Zeit, aber Du kannst doch nicht schon nach drei Tagen anfangen zu heulen..., Du bist doch kein kleines Kind! (...oder doch?)
Jetzt warte halt noch zwei drei Wochen, dann kannst Du doch heulen so viel Du willst, dann ist's auch glaubwürdiger...  

OK, irgendiwe kann ich's ja auch nachvollziehen. Mir würde (wird) es wahrscheinlich genauso gehen, wenn ich für mich ein Canyon bestellt hätte. Wenn ich etwas haben will, dann muss es sofort her...
Hab' dieses Jahr noch versucht, mir selbst vor Augen zu führen, wie unvernünftig es wäre jetzt ein neues Bike zu bestellen, wo mein altes doch für meine Zwecke noch vollkommen taugt..! 
Bis jetzt ist mir das auch ganz prima gelungen, aber nächstes Jahr werd' ich auch zuschlagen, das ist jetzt schon klar  
Viell. auch schon im Herbst, obwohl eher nicht, weil fürs Canyon Sparbuch dieses Jahr wohl keine Bikes mehr übrig bleiben werden...


----------



## rumblefish (17. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal..
> 
> WEnn ich Am Montag ein MTB bei Canyon bestelle - und es erst irgenwann im Dezember gebosselt wird .. Wie lang hab ich Zeit die Bestellung zu stornieren ?



Du kannst das Bike jederzeit wieder stornieren, ohne wenn und aber. 
Nur musst Du Dir dann lenbenslang den Vorwurf machen, dieses getan zu haben


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ES7-Bilder last turn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Foto ist einfach nur geil ! 

Von welchem Hersteller sind denn Speichen/Nippel und Schläuche ?


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Speichen sind DT-Swiss... Competition glaub ich, oder ? Messingnippel vom gleichen Hersteller.

Felgenband ist von Schwalbe 

Beim Schlauch hab ich gar net geguckt, aber ich denk mal auch von Schwalbe.

Edit: wieviel die Deore Schnellspanner wiegen seht ihr ja im Blog. Hat jemand XT-Schnellspanner und abgewogen ?


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Schlauch hab ich gar net geguckt, aber ich denk mal auch von Schwalbe.



Beim XC sind lt. Rechnung Conti drin (s. Anh.)... aber eigtl. ist das doch so was von Wurscht...
Mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Vazifar (17. Februar 2006)

zum trost - und zur unterhaltung auch von mir ein paar bilder von meinem xc5 an die wartenden. freut euch, es wird ein tolles erlebnis wenn der karton bei euch steht  

von der wiege bis zur bahre; formulare, formulare:






*lechz, sabber*  





es gäbe viel zu lesen 




ps: die canyon bikes heissen in der schweiz "coast". es sind kleber die sich leicht entfernen lassen. drunter befindet sich die normale canyon-beschriftung.

der himmel hängt voller geigen   bald auch bei dir der neue star am velohimmel ?


----------



## Tigo (17. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> das prob wegen dem schwergängigen dämpfer hat sich gelöst, ist einfach zuviel luft drinnen das er nicht einsaggt. werde luft raus nehmen und mich bisserl herumspielen.



Mein Dämpfer ist auch nur fest;Canyon macht die Standarteinstellung wohl für Massen jenseits der 100 kg.
ich hab' noch nicht 'mal ein Handbuch davon,weil Canyon mir Eins für Fox-Dämpfer beigelegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (17. Februar 2006)

einfach handbuch aus dem netz ziehen!


----------



## Vazifar (17. Februar 2006)

scheint ein weit verbreitetes problem zu sein, das handbuch des dämpfers fehlte bei mir auch (war zum glück das einzige was gefehlt hat).


----------



## paulchenp (17. Februar 2006)

Vazifar schrieb:
			
		

> scheint ein weit verbreitetes problem zu sein, das handbuch des dämpfers fehlte bei mir auch (war zum glück das einzige was gefehlt hat).




Solange nicht der Dämpfer fehlt...


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2006)

@Vazifar

Ich glaub' Du bist einer der wenigen, die ihr Rad nicht im Wohnzimmer zusammenschrauben...  
(Es soll ja sogar welche geben, die es auf den Schreibtisch stellen und fotografieren...)


----------



## Tigo (17. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> einfach handbuch aus dem netz ziehen!



Habe ich ja gemacht ,trotzdem blättere ich lieber im Buch(ist unterwegs).


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Im Buch blättern ?

Nunja, das sind ganz genau 4-5 Dina6 Seitchen ....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: wieviel die Deore Schnellspanner wiegen seht ihr ja im Blog. Hat jemand XT-Schnellspanner und abgewogen ?



ich hab an meinem 97er XT  schnellspanner dran, die genauso wie deine aussehen, nur in silber! haargenau


warum heist es coast in nicht-deutschland ?


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Weils die Schweitzer erfunden haben 

Nee, Spaß beiseite. In der Schweiz gibt es eine andere Radfirma die auch Canyon heißt und sich die Schweitzer Namensrechte früher gesichert hat.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab an meinem 97er XT  schnellspanner dran, die genauso wie deine aussehen, nur in silber! haargenau



Meine DT-Swiss Schnellspanner (am Poison Arsen) wiegen genau 117g. Also nicht wirklich die Wahnsinns-Gewichtsersparniss. Dafür finde ich passen die Deore viel besser zum ES7 mit der matten kantigen Form. Die runden schwarz glänzenden DT-Swiss hab ich auch schön zerkratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (17. Februar 2006)

Versteh ich das richtig das Deore SChnellspanner an den ES/X 7 Bikes sind.!?


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Yep !

Guckst du auf meinem Blog, da liegen sie auf der Waage.

Bzw. warum ? Schämt ihr euch für die  ? Sie wiegen genau gleich viel wie XT (laut weight weenies) und zu eurer Beruhigung es steht nicht Deore oben sondern nur:

SHIMANO 
CLOSE

und das auch nur eingraviert, nicht in Farbe...


----------



## griesschnitte (17. Februar 2006)

Jetzt mal eine ganz ernsthafte frage, nicht ironisch gemeint.
warum wird in diesem forum immer wieder über schnellspanner diskutiert?
solange die dinger funktionieren, ist es doch vollkommen egal, ob dt swiss oder shimano deore an den rädern montiert wird. es gibt dutzende von teilen, die wichtiger sind.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Es geht hier im Forum und auf der großen weiten Welt auch eben oft um Image 

Da werden Iridium Ahead-Kappen ausgetauscht, nur des Image wegens 

...und ich hab nochmal bei Paul-Lange geschaut. Die LX und XT sehen total identisch aus


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim XC sind lt. Rechnung Conti drin (s. Anh.)... aber eigtl. ist das doch so was von Wurscht...
> Mir jedenfalls.




Und bei meinem ES7-2006 sinds Schwalbe SV13 - also normale Dicke mit SV-Ventil.

Ganz dumme Frage: Spricht was dagegen, dass ich AV-Ersatzschläuche kaufe ? Die hätt ich lieber und die dürften doch auch durch die SOS durchpassen, oder ?


----------



## rumblefish (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier im Forum und auf der großen weiten Welt auch eben oft um Image
> 
> Da werden Iridium Ahead-Kappen ausgetauscht, nur des Image wegens



Sayin' this in this forum is worse then publishing a cartoon with Mohammed in the Arab world


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Meinst der Mob ist schon mit Fackeln und Gewehr auf den Weg nach Meran ?


----------



## rumblefish (17. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst der Mob ist schon mit Fackeln und Gewehr auf den Weg nach Meran ?



Bestimmt mit Carbongewehren und high-tech Fackeln


----------



## Wern (17. Februar 2006)

Es gibt mit Sicherheit wichtigeres als Schnellspanner. Nur wenn ich schon ne Syntace Sattelstütze hab und ein X0 SChaltwerk, dann passen die guten alten Deore Schnellspanner halt net so richtig.
Freu mich deswegen aber trotzdem auf das gute ESX. Hab am Sonntag Geld online überwiesen. Ist aber noch kein Paket aufgetaucht. 
Hab aber das Glück, oder Pech das ich s eh erst am Freitag nächste Woche zu Gesicht bekomm. Also seh ich der Sache gelassen entgegen. Bis dahin wirds die Post wohl gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Ähm. die guten alten ? Das sind keine guten alten Deore Schnellspanner sondern total identische Dinger. Schau mal bei Paul-Lange.de nach. Nirgendwo steht da Deore oben auf den Spannern, nur Shimano, Open und Close. Und ich behaupte aufgrund der Bilder dass die total baugleich sind und nur die XTR eine andere Farbe haben....


----------



## Wern (17. Februar 2006)

ok. Wenns so is, dann passt die Brezn. 
Kann leider in deinem Blog die neusten Bilder net sehen. Zeigt mir mein Rechner nicht an. Den Rest aber schon. Komisch.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Das geht so auch net ?


----------



## Reispfanne (17. Februar 2006)

In der Annahme, dass sich das mit dem auf'm Schreibtisch fotografieren und die Ahead-Kappe austauschen auf mich bezieht kann ich rumblefish beruhigen: Ich zünde keine Fahnen an und gehe auch nicht auf die nächstgelegene westliche Botschaft los...Wollte ich nur mal als Quotenausländer gesagt haben  Ich hab mich halt an dem Tag SEHR gefreut als das Bike da war. Und mit dem Image is das doch hier so ne Sache. Wenn wir das mit dem Prollen ernst meinen würden müssten wir ja alle Cannondale (darf man das hier eigentlich ausschreiben?!  ) fahren. Tschuldigung wenn ich jetzt auf andere verallgemeinere, aber kleines optisches Feintuning betreibt doch fast jeder hier, oder hat noch irgendwer die Katzenaugen drauf?


----------



## erD-manN (17. Februar 2006)

hey Wuudi, mich würd mal interessieren, was denn das hinterrad wiegt. währ nett, wenn du das auch nochmal auf die waage zerren würdest.
thx


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Das ist zu schwer für meine TCM-Waage. Die geht nur bis 2000g. Da müsst ich jetzt wieder den Reifen abnehmen und dazu hab ich sooo keine Lust weil das Ding so sauschwer auf die breite Felge raufgeht


----------



## Sundance (17. Februar 2006)

Gestern ist es endlich gekommen. Das ES-X8 ist da.....

suuuuuuuuuuper    

so geil das bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Fotooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rumblefish (17. Februar 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> In der Annahme, dass sich das mit dem auf'm Schreibtisch fotografieren und die Ahead-Kappe austauschen auf mich bezieht kann ich rumblefish beruhigen:



Ey, das hatte ich nicht geschrieben. Da musst Du Didi123 und Wuudi beruhigen  

 Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Ne Frage an alle 2006er Besitzer. Was ist denn bei euch für eine Kette verbaut ? Trotz X0/X9 und XT Austtattung hab ich nur eine HG53 :-|


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> In der Annahme, dass sich das mit dem auf'm Schreibtisch fotografieren und die Ahead-Kappe austauschen auf mich bezieht...
> 
> Ich hab mich halt an dem Tag SEHR gefreut als das Bike da war.



Hey Reispfanne, das mit dem Schreibtisch war mir halt irgendwie in Erinnerung geblieben...
Ich glaub' jeder hier im Wartezimmer freut sich mit, wenn wieder einer sein Bike bekommen hat... Ich tu's jedenfalls! 
(Was mach ich eigtl. hier, ich hab' doch gar kein Rad bestellt... )  
Es fällt aber halt auf, dass es die meisten ihr Bike im Wohnzimmer montieren, bin ich halt nicht gewohnt. 

Im übrigen ist das Cannondale mein erstes MTB und es ist gar nicht so schlecht. 
Eigentlich ist es sogar recht gut...
Heute würde ich evtl. nach anderen Kriterien kaufen, aber im Moment taugt es mir noch prima...  

Didi


----------



## griesschnitte (17. Februar 2006)

es tut sich was. bike lag in einem paketzentrum in der nähe von münchen und wurde heute erneut ausgeliefert. tja. leider bin ich heute nicht zu hause. wenn  die post nicht total durchgeknallt ist, hab ich heute abend eine benachrichtigung im breifkasten und kann es morgen in einer filiale abholen. nicht, dass sie es wieder mit ins paketzentrum mitnehmen. dann gibts nämlich tote


----------



## rumblefish (17. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> es tut sich was. bike lag in einem paketzentrum in der nähe von münchen und wurde heute erneut ausgeliefert. tja. leider bin ich heute nicht zu hause. wenn  die post nicht total durchgeknallt ist, hab ich heute abend eine benachrichtigung im breifkasten und kann es morgen in einer filiale abholen. nicht, dass sie es wieder mit ins paketzentrum mitnehmen. dann gibts nämlich tote




Es gibt Tage da verliert man, dann gibt es wiederum Tage, da gewinnen die anderen  

Viel Glück


----------



## griesschnitte (17. Februar 2006)

es gibt tage, die hätts besser nicht gegeben.
dann gibt es aber auch tage, die vergisst man lieber


----------



## thto (17. Februar 2006)

Nerve ES7 erhält Design Auszeichnung der österreichischen Mountainbike Revue

In der Ausgabe der Montainbike Revue 1/06 testete die Zeitschrift vier All-Mountain-Bikes. Das Canyon Nerve ES7 bekam die höchste Bewertung. Diese vergeben die Tester nur, wenn sie das Bike für atemberaubend aufregend oder ganz einfach nur zum Niederknien schön finden. Im Test beeindruckte neben der Optik das Gesamtkonzept dieses Bikes sowie das überragende Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Lesen Sie hierzu was die Tester der Mountainbike Revue über das ES 7 schreiben:


Zufriedenheit ruft einerseits die hochwertige und eigenständige Optik des industriegelagerten 4-Gelenkers hervor, andererseits die Ausstattung. Für präzises Schalten sorgt ein Sram X.0 Schaltwerk kombiniert mit X.9 Triggern. Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer gefällt durch die einfach einstellbare Plattform (MCS  von offen bis Lockout), vorne findet sich die absenkbare Fox Talas Gabel. Auch unter den restlichen Anbauteilen sucht man vergeblich nach der Mogelpackung, die man bei diesem Preis vermuten würde.
Auf dem Nerve nimmt man eine recht komfortable und leicht aufrechte Sitzposition ein, verglichen mit den anderen Testbikes baut der Lenker relativ niedrig auf, was sich positiv auf die Kletterfähigkeit auswirkt. Das Hinterrad verfügt jederzeit über viel Grip, und erst in sehr steilen Uphill-Serpentinen bedarf es entsprechender Arbeit des Oberkörpers, um das Vorderrad am Boden zu halten. Die Performance des Hinterbaus ist generell überzeugend. Bergab fühlt sich das Nerve ES7 auf engen Singletrails so richtig wohl. Der kurze Radstand und eine niedrige Tretlagerhöhe verleihen einen quirligen Charakter, der Hinterbau reagiert sensibel, ist aber auch bei Sprüngen nicht ans Limit zu bringen. Für brachiale Verzögerung sorgt Avids Juicy 7 mit einer 203 Millimeter Disc am Vorderrad bzw. 185 Millimeter hinten. Die pannensicheren 2,25-er Reifen von Schwalbe runden den Auftritt des Allround-Talents ab.


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Wo hast du das jetzt her ?
Bei Canyon steht's immer noch net auf der Webseiten ...

Ahh doch, nur net auf der 1. Seite in den News aufgelistet.
Hmm aber warum kann Canyon nicht den ganzen Bericht einscannen wie z.b. Poison oder auch Ghost gemacht hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. Februar 2006)

@wuudi
du scheinst dich doch im www bereich gut auszukennen, wie verhält sich das mit den copyrights von TESTs z.B. von BIKE oder Mountainbike in Bezug auf posten im Forum ?
freu mich schon riesig auf mein ES7 nochmal großes Lob bezgl. deiner PICS auf deiner website, danke

thto


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Nunja wir dürfen das ganz bestimmt nicht, aber da sowohl Poison als auch Ghost einen total eingescannten Bericht der MBR im Web hat, denke ich, dass das der Hersteller mit der Zeitung regeln kann. 

Canyon macht's aber immer so, dass sie nur "das Gute" aus dem Testbericht auf der Webseite zittieren 

Ghost RT Miss 7500
Poison Curare T+


----------



## thto (17. Februar 2006)

sind die bikes im vgl zum es7 getestet ? wie haben diese abgeschnitten ?


----------



## Wuudi (17. Februar 2006)

Nein, das Ghost war früher mal, das Poison aber schon. Hier ist das Cover:








Und mehr weiss ich auch net, ich krieg hier keine MBR...


----------



## Trailsucker (17. Februar 2006)

die rechnung für mein esx is immernoch nich da   dabei hat es vmt kw6. und laut canyon hätte es auch anfang der woche montiert werden sollen. ich hätte es eig noch ganz gern diese woche bezahlt


----------



## blange (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker-2005
Nicht verzewifeln, war bei mir genau so. Auch Woche 6/7 Liefertermin, nix gehört. Nach einem Mail dann die NAchricht, das Bike sei seit 2 Wochen bereit, ob ich die Rechnung nicht gekriegt habe... Im Anhang des Mails die Rechnung, dann gleich einbezahlt und jetzt warte ich bis es kommt (Schweiz, kann noch dauern). Frag doch einfach mal nach

Gruss und  viel Erfolg, Beni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (17. Februar 2006)

schau mal all deine Email Accounts durch. Ich hab meine Rechnung per Email bekommen. Find aber, dass die Rechnung per Post dazugeschickt werden müssste. Gab hier schon einen Fall, wo der Spamschutz die Mail abgefangen hat. Is ne schöne ********. Im Notfall bei Canyon anrufen.


----------



## Tigo (17. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

findet Ihr es o.k.,dass sich die Bremsschläuche überkreuzen?? 

Ich habe dies gleich 'mal geändert.

Top Service von Canyon:Hand-"bücher" für Gabel und Dämpfer sind schon da.


----------



## Briefträger (17. Februar 2006)

ich sag nur, geil!

heut 3 stund am rad verbracht, erst die dunkelheit haben mich zum aufgeben gezwungen  

so geil das xc7  

mein erstes fully und meine erste erfahrung mit cleats. 

nächste woche folgt noch für hinten eine passende 203er scheibe.

fazit: canyon is supi, empfehlenswert

lg Lacky


----------



## pjfa (17. Februar 2006)

Heute empfing ich eine Post.  Sie sagt:  möglicherweise morgen die Versammlung!!!


----------



## Didi123 (17. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Heute empfing ich eine Post.  Sie sagt:  möglicherweise morgen die Versammlung!!!



Hey pjfa,

guess you better write your posts in english again, the capabilities of your "german" translator are not very impressive...  

Anyway, it sounds like you will get your bike tomorrow, eh..? Congratulations in advance!

Didi


----------



## pjfa (17. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey pjfa,
> 
> guess you better write your posts in english again, the capabilities of your "german" translator are not very impressive...
> 
> ...



No Didi, the bike is assembled tomorrow


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2006)

So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal ein  
Heute morgen im Laden gewesen und ein XC6 in M bestellt.
VMT: KW 19  
mal sehen ob ichs durchhalte.
Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude


----------



## bigbadone (18. Februar 2006)

es ist echt unglaublich, aber mindestens zwei Leute haben bereits ein esx und es sind immer noch keine Bilder hier im forum bitte so schnell wie möglich ein paar bilder reinstellen sonst dreh ich noch durch! 

merci schon mal im voraus


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

Liebe ESX`ler....ich vermisse Eure Fotos...wirklich !
Ich weiß, daß Ihr das ESX neben Euch im Bett (zugedeckt) habt und es einfach nicht herzeigen wollt noch ...schafft Ihr
es ein Foto zu machen (wegen der langen Betrachtungsdauer ...naja schon fast schon Überliebe)
Bitte um ESX Fotos.....Bitte Bitte Bitte
Ein ESX-Wartender


----------



## Steigi (18. Februar 2006)

Hab immer noch nichts von Canyon gehört.werd wohl noch ne Woche warten müssen
lg
Steigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (18. Februar 2006)

lieber ronnyS
gerne würd ich ein foto von meinem esx schießen. aber ich kann es immer noch nicht in meinen händen halten. die odysse geht weiter. für alle, die die geschichte noch nicht kennen: man kann sie hier im wartezimmer nachlesen.
....jedenfalls wurde laut track &trace mein rad gestern zugeliefert. war natürlich nicht zuhause, weil in der arbeit. als ich abends nach hause kam, lag NATÜRLICH kein benachrichtigungsschein im briefkasten. ich heute morgen zum 1000ten mal die dhl hotline angerufen, auf welcher filiale mein rad liegt. antwort: das wissen wir nicht. in einer filiale in ihrer nähe...und normalerweise wissen die kunden, welche filiale in iherer nähe ist. tut mir leid, ich weiß es nicht, da ich in der münchner innenstadt wohne und hier gibt es ein halbes duzent filialen in meiner nähe. die letzte woche war ich immer recht freundlich, aber jetzt ist mir zum bedauern meines gesprächpartners wirklich der kragen geplatzt. nachdem ich mich beruhigt habe, habe ich noch die hotline der post angerufen, worauf ich erfuhr, dass es für sperrgut nicht viele filialen in münchen gibt, wo man es abholen kann. es kam nur arnulfstr. in frage. ok ich will mich mit dem auto auf den weg machen, da leere ich vor dem haus meinen briefkasten aus...und...die bnachrichtigung kam heute per post.
????????????????????????????????????????????? 
ok, wenigstens stand arnulfstr. drauf. ich fahr zur besagten filiale (12:05 uhr). dort angekommen wird mir schon ganz heiss und kalt, weil ich in wenigen minuten endlich mein rad in den händen halten darf. ich geb meine karte am schalter ab, der postangestellte verschwindet im rückwärtigen bereich, kommt nach einer minute mit der karte zurück. läuft zu einem computer, tippt etwas darauf rum, kommt zu mir an den schalter, mir wird immer wärmer und jetzt kommt der hammer:
"es tut uns leid, der fahrer hat das paket in der falschen filiale abgeliefert, die entsprechende filiale hat leider schon geschlossen."
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEEEEEE
  
dass kann nicht wahr sein
das kann nur vorsatz sein, absicht oder sadismus
irgendjemand will mich quälen und demütigen.

bitte, bitte, liebe canyons. sagt mir, dass ihr mein rad wirklich abgeschickt habt. oder ist bestelltes fahrrad nur eine virtuelle aktennotiz, der ich hinterhertelefoniere und fahre.
ich KANN nicht mehr.
p.s. zu allem überfluss ist mir heute jemand beim ausparken gegen das auto gefahren.
tschüß
ich leg mich jetzt wieder ins bett


----------



## Steigi (18. Februar 2006)

Starke Nerven!
Bei dem werdegang würd ich wahrscheinlich Tageszeitungen füllen (Lynchjustiz, o.ä.)
HALTE DURCH

Steigi


----------



## Trailsucker (18. Februar 2006)

omg. du hast mein volles mitgefühl. auch wenn es dir wahrscheinlich wenig hilft. aber was du so erzählst scheint es echt eine verschwörung gegen dich zu sein. ich hoffe du kannst es am montag endlich in händen halten(und ein paar photos machen )


----------



## Bayker (18. Februar 2006)

das is ja echt grausam. wie dumm können postbeamte denn sein???
     

schlimmer gehts doch nich mehr. 

hast auch mein volles mitgefühl und ich hoffe dass wir hier bald nen paar scharfe fottos vom esx sehen!!!!


----------



## griesschnitte (18. Februar 2006)

ich werde mich am montag erkundigen, ob für meinen bezirk immer der selbe fahrer eingesetzt wird oder ob die durchwechseln. wenn es nur einer ist, werde ich mich schriftlich beschweren. da muß man schon fast absicht unterstellen. so schludrig kann doch wirklich kein mensch sein.


----------



## RonnyS (18. Februar 2006)

Griesschnitte....armer Kerl.....aber Montag Abend
hast Du es (x7)....tu`s bloß nicht unter Deine Decke
Vergiß nicht 29.4.  Treffen


----------



## pjfa (18. Februar 2006)

No news today.  
I have to whait for monday for assemblage  
I hope my XC7 is at home before end of February 

E-mail from Canyon (17/02/2006):
_"I'm waiting for an answer from the chief of our bike assembly. I expect to get it tomorrow. The bike isn't ready yet."_


----------



## bonzai (18. Februar 2006)

hammerhart, mein beileid griesschnitte!

vergleichbares habe ich nur mal mit meinem aktuellen monitor erlebt. der lustwandelte - angeblich -  auch 9 tage von filiale zu filiale und stand dann, obwohl ich extra 2 tage das haus nicht mehr verlassen hatte, ohne ein einziges klingeltönchen oder auch nur eine benachrichtigungskarte verwaist vor der tür. im leichten norddeutschen sommer-regen, abends um 17.00h. 
ein teurer monitor, im versiegelten originalkarton, also für jeden erkennbar...   

einem bekannten hat ein auslieferer allerdings auch mal eine 400-teuro-graphikkarte in einem 24-parteien-haus AUF den briefkasten gelegt, obwohl der auch da war. das paketformat und der absender deuteten klar auf eine neue graphikkarte hin... 
die kröte war schlichtweg zu faul, die 4 stockwerke hoch zu kraxeln. auch zu einer nachricht hat es nicht gereicht- gegensprechanlage war vorhanden!

diese beiden "liefer-spezialisten" haben nach unseren beschwerden aber wenigstens eine mords fönfrisur bekommen, mein spezi wurde auch irgendwo anders hin versetzt. am besten in die innere mongolei, da ist vor der jurte abstellen normal...

also beschwer dich mal ordentlich - deine leidensgeschichte soll am ende ja nicht ganz umsonst gewesen sein.


----------



## Astaroth (18. Februar 2006)

Servus,
kann mich über "meinen" Postbeamten nicht beschweren den diese Woche hatte ich Nachtschicht und somit habe ich am Tage geschlafen und war nicht zu erreichen. Auf alle Fälle erwartete ich diese Woche ein Paket (HD Receiver für Premiere  ) und da kam der Postbote zweimal bei mir vorbei einmal Vormittags und einmal Nachmittags den wie oben gesagt Vormittags schlief ich und so bekamm ich mein Paket direkt vom Postboten ohne irgendwo hingehen zu müssen.
Kann aber voll und ganz mit dir fühlen @Griesschnitte und ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen damit du am Montag dein lang ersehntes Bike erhälst.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. Februar 2006)

@griesschnitte
halt durch alter horrorstory , tja die Post und die Bahn da habe ich auch schon einige EnttÃ¤uschungen erlebt, aber das Schlimme ist ja es interessiert nicht wirklich jemanden bei den vereinen :-(

@ALL mein Montagetermin fÃ¼r ES7 M ist in der KW19 laut heute erhaltener AuftragsbestÃ¤tigung.... sooooo lang noch , na ja falls noch jemanden kennt der ein Specialized Stumpjumper zu einem fairen Preis sucht bitte PM

HABE HEUTE IN MEINEM AUTO DIE BIKE NOV 2005 GEFUNDEN UND EINEN BERICHT ÃBER DAS TORQUE, ist vielleicht fÃ¼r einige im Wartezimmer interessant. ZITAT BIKE : 

Canyon âTorque Limitedâ


Sein oder Nichtssein
Das âTorqueâ von Canyon sieht aus wie ein Freerider, will aber nur âEnduroâ sein

Canyon bezeichnet die Optik von Lutz Scheffers neuem Baby âTorqueâ als âabwÃ¤rts orientierte Erscheinungâ. Das ist noch untertrieben â das âTorqueâ sieht aus wie ein waschechter Freerider. Hinter dem wilden ÃuÃeren verbirgt sich jedoch ein vergleichsweise zahmes Enduro-Wesen.
Die Sitzposition ist kompakt geraten â das Oberrohr misst nur 574 Millimeter. Das bringt den Fahrer in eine zentrale Position, ideal fÃ¼r spielerische ManÃ¶ver. Das Vorderrad lÃ¤sst sich leicht zum Bunny Hop oder Wheelie lupfen. Auch Drops bringen das âTorqueâ nicht in Verlegenheit. Allerdings muss man eine Weile tÃ¼fteln, bis das richtige DÃ¤mpfer-Setup gefunden ist. Stellt man den Sag wie gewohnt ein (ein Drittel des Hubs), schlÃ¤gt der âDHXâ-DÃ¤mpfer schon an kleinen Kanten durch. Das liegt an der Hinterbau-Kinematik. Konstrukteur Scheffer setzte die vier entscheidenden Gelenke so, dass der Hinterbau die Luft-Charakteristik (progressiv gegen Ende des Federwegs) des Fox-DÃ¤mpfers ausgleicht. Daraus ergibt sich eine stahlfederÃ¤hnliche, aber flache Kennlinie. Um DurchschlÃ¤ge zu vermeiden, braucht der DÃ¤mpfer viel Druck. Der Negativ-Federweg betrÃ¤gt dann nur 15 bis 20 statt der Ã¼blichen 30 Prozent. Das hat zwei Effekte. Positiv wirkt sich aus, dass man in KletterstÃ¼cken nicht im DÃ¤mpfer versackt. Somit ist das âTorqueâ auch fÃ¼r viele HÃ¶henmeter geeignet, zumal es mit knapp Ã¼ber 14 Kilo nicht an Ãbergewicht leidet. Im Downhill muss man allerdings Abstriche machen. Das Hinterrad klebt nicht so gut am Boden, wie man es von Bikes mit so viel Federweg gewohnt ist.
Die Ausstattung ist Canyon-typisch edel und durchdacht. Ãberragend arbeitet die Fox â36â an der Front. Sie hat so viele Reserven, dass doch noch Freeride-GefÃ¼hle aufkommen. Weiteres Highlight sind die âX.Oâ-Trigger von SRAM. Die knackigen Gangwechsel fÃ¼hlen sich einfach gut an. Die Syntace-Parts vereinen geringes Gewicht mit Haltbarkeit. Passend auch die Avid âJuicyâ mit groÃen  Scheiben (200 Millimeter vorne / 185 Millimeter hinten). 
Fazit: Das Canyon âTorqueâ bietet erstklassige Enduro-Leistung zum Spar-Preis. Ein Freerider ist es trotz der heftigen Optik jedoch nicht. 

Innovationsgrad:	Mittel	(hoch, mittel, niedrig)
Preis/ Leistung:	Gut	(gut, mittel, mÃ¤Ãig)

Mit 165 Millimetern Federweg am Hinterbau ersetzt das âTorqueâ das glÃ¼cklose âBig Mountain SLâ.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

Hoi!

Heut gibts mal nen Erfahrungsbericht von meinem ersten Besuch bei Canyon.

Ich hatte mich Ende 2005 schon informiert, wie es aktuell aufm Bike Markt aussieht - da ich 2006 endlich nen neuen Unterbau moechte.

2006 haben wir, also bin ich hier in der Region rund. EIgenltich wars nur Stevens F9, Cube AMS pro und  Canyon. Der "Rest" gefällt mir nicht, ist zu teuer, bietet zu wenig fürs Geld oder gibts nicht in der Region. 

Zu Canyon wollt ich auch, was am Samstag der Fall war.

Ich komm aus Bad Kreuznach. An sich die 80 km zu Canyon waren kein Problem - wenn man jedoch bis jetzt nie wirklich in Koblenz zu tun hat, hab ich halt statt ner geplanten Stunde, 2 h gebracht, bis ich canyon gefunden hab.

Meinem defekten Drucker sei dank, musste ich mich halt auf 4 JPGs aufm Handy, nem Blatt Papier und freundlichen Koblenzer behelfen.

Im Laden, recht g ross,.... 30 Leute, 3 Verkäufer. Meine Güte ! Bin also erstmal rund, hab mir ES und ESX angeguckt, RC und XC. Eingeschossen hab ich mich auf ES und ESX. Hab an Verstellraedern rumgespielt.

Und mich gefreut, dass U-Turn bei der Pike endlich ges cheit funktioniert und man nicht mit 100 Umdrehungen grad mal die gabel 5mm absenkt . Und dass die Drehgriffe nicht ManitouStyle 2005 aus Plastik sind ...

Nach ner halben Stunde im Shop, hats mich immer noch gewudnert, dass mich kein Verkäufer anlabert, ob er mir "helfen" koennte.

Ok . Ich war bissel gefrustet, weil ic hso langsam mit nem Dealer sprechen wollte. Aber KEINER Frei war.. Bi,s nach geschätzten 30 Minuten doof rumstehen, einer Zeit hat und MICH ansprach..

Also, bissel über Bikes geredet, hab mir mal die FUnktionen der Gabel erklären lassen um zu sehen, ob er technisch was drauf hat.

Ich bin kein Gabelprofi, aber ich kanns Handbuch vorher lesen, bevor ich was kaufe.

Ist ok. Es gab aber mehrere, die etwas mehr Ahnung hatten. AUch was RMA, äh, auf deutsch, Garantie und Gewährleistung anging, musste er Kollegen fragen. Aber ich sag mal: Was mich interessiet, will ich wissen. 

Es gab ne Vermessung. Oh s chrck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1,74 !!!!! Ich bin im letzten Jahr 1 cm g schrumpft ... Dafür ist Schrittlänge 82 von mir daheim gemessen, mit Perfect Positioning System aka Wassserwaage, bestätigt worden .

Grösse M .. 

Ich bin zuerst das EX7 gefahren. Die Gabel ist der horror. Also. Ok. Sicher nicht schlecht, aber die Pike hat sogar beim pedalieren gewippt. Noe ... Gefummel an Rebound und co hat auch nix gebracht. Eindeutig zu weich fuer mich. Da wars schon klar: Sicher nicht. VIelleicht war auch die Druckstufe nicht ok - oder oder oder .. 


Dann ein ES6 gefahren - Es7 war nicht da . Top! Die Talas ist so, wie man es fuer 600 Euro erwarten sollte: Einfach einzustellen, komfortable Justage, Die Regler sind aus Alu, nix klemmt, geht einfach. 
Nur fand ich komisch, dass Lockout nicht "einrastet" . ok. ist halt bauartbedingt so.

Schnell mal etwas an den Einstellungen gespielt - passt. Raus am touren. Geht. Hoehenverstellung, Rebound, Lockout, Blowoff. Druckstufe. Alles mit paar Klicks und gleich spuerbar. 

Goil war:

Die uneingefahrenen 200er und 180er Bremsen. HAMMA! Quietschten, logo. Weil neu. Aber so dermassen exaktes Bremsen. Spitze. Wuerd ich auf Louise FR niveau festsetzen! Exakter Druckpumpt, extreme Leistung. Progressiv. Schoen. Fast so, wie im Auto  . SO muss das sein! 

Der RS Pearl ist top! Echt. Simpel, praktisch! Pumpen, Rebound einstellen, Wippunterdrueckung justieren - go. Mit dem blauen regler dann auf OFF- Bock Hardtailsteif, auf Mittel mit Motion Control , auf ON - Ohne Motion Control. Sehr nett. 

Der Hinterbau vom ES hat dermassen spass ge macht. Schoen.

Sattel ist ne Katastrophe. Aber das war mir klar. 

Verabeitung hochwertig. 

Was mich jedoch gewundert hat: Es ist dennoch recht viel Druck auf dem Vorderrand und den Armen. Man sitzt doch r echt gebeugt und abgestützt drauf. 

Deswegen war ich am überlegen, den Vorbau mit mehr Neigung zu verpassen. Der, der drauf ist, ist ja wirklich fast flach ! 

Nachdem dann probefahrt wwar, gings an Bestellaufnahme. ICh wollte noch Barends, und Ergon drauf.

Denn: Wenn dies mir drauf schrauben, spar ich mir daheim die Arbeit. Und im vgl zum Onlineshop komm ich mit selbstkaufen kaum billiger weg.

Was die Frau bissel gewundert hat:

Ich wollte nen Bike Guard, das Rad aber fertig montiert, abholen kommen. Das war wohl nicht so gewöhlich . Aber diese Box fuer 13 Euro haette ich gerne, falls ic hdas rad - egal wohin schicken muss. 

Termin: May. 

Was daheim noch gemacht wird: X.0 gegen x.9 tauschen und x.0 verkloppen, hier im forum den erwaehnten Nobby Nic aufziehen, Sattel tauschen und biken  

Hat sich wohl gelohnt. Das Cube AMS Pro lass ich sein. So dringend brauch ich das bike auch nicht. Und von Cube gibts weniger, fuer mehr Geld.


----------



## Bayker (19. Februar 2006)

WoW    


da is ja jemand mit nem breiten grinsen D)  ausm laden rausgegangen!


----------



## Torsten (19. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi!
> 
> Heut gibts mal nen Erfahrungsbericht von meinem ersten Besuch bei Canyon.
> 
> ...



Thema gehört ins Wartezimmer....   Deswegen verschoben.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zuerst das EX7 gefahren. Die Gabel ist der horror. Also. Ok. Sicher nicht schlecht, aber die Pike hat sogar beim pedalieren gewippt. Noe ... Gefummel an Rebound und co hat auch nix gebracht. Eindeutig zu weich fuer mich. Da wars schon klar: Sicher nicht. VIelleicht war auch die Druckstufe nicht ok - oder oder oder ..


Sie hat "sogar beim Pedalieren gewippt"? Das heißt, dass sie einfach sehr fein angesprochen hat?


----------



## paulchenp (19. Februar 2006)

Warum X.0 raus????

Bin ich im falschen Film....????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (19. Februar 2006)

Habe mir schon gedacht, dass der Superforce ein Griff ins Klo war.
Wenn sich das ES schon Enduro schimpft, dann sollte man nicht wie auf einem RC sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat "sogar beim Pedalieren gewippt"? Das heißt, dass sie einfach sehr fein angesprochen hat?



Wenn das deine Interpretation ist - meine ist es nicht.

X.0 > X.9 gleiche Funktion, minderpreis entweder in bessere andere Teile oder günstigeren VK Preis stecken. 

Was ist denn am Superforce schlecht ? 

Also, mal ehrlich, optisch:







gegen 





ich bin am überlegen, mir nen Ritchey dranzubauen. Der gefällt mir meilen besser. VIel eleganter geformt. DIe anderen Syntace VOrbauten sind auch nicht das hübscheste.


----------



## CES7 (19. Februar 2006)

Es geht mir ja nicht ums Finish sondern um den flachen Winkel des Superforce.
Die Syntace-Teile sind aber ordentlich dick eloxiert. Da ist auch nach 10 Jahren kein Kratzer dran. Beim Ritchey Comp fällt doch schon beim scharf
Anschauen der Lack ab.


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

tja, technisches, aber sehr haltbares brutalo-design gegen smartes, etwas weniger robustes design. (z.b.: schweißnaht - keine schweißnaht).
ich kaufe da stets lieber das grobe, unkaputtbare...
zudem ist syntace aus heimischen landen, so bleibt die kohle im hiesigen wirtschaftskreislauf, was heutzutage auch nicht schaden kann.

zum perfekten ergo-sitz bietet sich doch überdies das zubehör "Syntace VRO System" oder auch die Eco-version für's halbe geld an - damit kann man doch alles in einigen sekunden so einstellen, wie man es gerade braucht. 

@alpha-centauri:
das die sich pike aber nicht ordentlich einstellen läßt, kann - bzw. will *g* - ich kaum glauben. da muss bestimmt ab 85 kg fahrergewicht eine andere feder rein, der rest ist fummeliges feintuning, für das man wohl eine weile braucht. 
dafür sollte sie dann aber auch wartungsextensiver und belastbarer sein, als die hochsensible talas. 
so habe ich mir das jedenfalls bisher erhofft - ich brauche robustes gerät mit stand- und nehmerqualitäten, hochsensible technik überlasse ich außerhalb des wohnraumes/ büros lieber zierlicheren feinmotorikern...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

nun. ich weiss nicht, was fuer ne feder in der 454 war und wie stark die talas aufgepumpt ist. 

auf die talas gesetzt, losgefahren - gut ist. mal bissel mit lockout und rebound probiert - je nach justage hat man nen "halben" lockout oder nen komplett steifen lockout, wie ich rausfand.

auf die 454 drauf und das vorderrad war nur am pumpen. ich mein - ich hab ja bissel winterspeck und klamotten und allem sinds sicher 8x kilo aufm rad gewesen. 

kann man bei der 454 nicht irgendwie ne federspannung einstellen?


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2006)

Das hättest du rausfinden müssen bzw. im Shop nachfragen


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

zur "Pike 454 U-Turn Coi" finde ich bei rock shox folgendes zu typ U (= die pike vom esx - also nur mit stahlfeder, aber mit u-turn):



> Einstellung: U: U-Turn
> Gewicht: U: 2.108 g
> Federsystem: U: U-Turn
> Einstellung: U: Ersatzfeder
> ...



ich habe mir mal das handbuch dazu angesehen - im linken holm sind bei diesem typ 2 federn, im rechten elastomere (sah so aus). die richtige einstellung ist damit wohl keine sache von 1 stunde... 

beim pike-typ "Air U-Turn" gibt' statt federn einen druckluftmechanismus, bei "Double Air" wird ein solcher auf beiden seiten verbaut. 

mit federn und elastomeren kann/muss man die einzelnen elemente gut auf das fahrergewicht abstimmen, sonst wird selbiger bei zu hohem gewicht nicht glücklich, sondern allerhöchstens seekrank.


----------



## Tom33 (19. Februar 2006)

Was Elastomere? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, an die Dinger erinnere ich mich noch mit Schrecken...


----------



## bonzai (19. Februar 2006)

sieht auf dem querschnittsplan halt so aus, genau weiß ich's ja nicht. das könnten auch luftkammern zum aufpumpen per zum poplock sein, aber die form der abschnitte erinnnert doch stark an gummipröppel. 

mal nachfragen...

außerdem hat sich - im ernstfall - in sachen kunststoffen ja seit den 90-ern einiges getan. *hoff*


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

War hier die Diskussion um das X.0 vs X.9 Schaltwerk ?

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Auktionen bei Ebay beobachtet. Neue X.0's vom HÃ¤ndler wurden mit bis zu 120â¬ verkauft, von Privat auch nur 100â¬. Gehen wir mal vom Mittelwert aus, also 110â¬ - Ebay GebÃ¼hren - 65â¬ fÃ¼r das X.9 - 5â¬ Versand = bleiben gute 35â¬ Ã¼brig. Dann muss das ganze noch montiert werden. 

Ja nee, da hat der Dubbel recht, das lohnt sich definitiv NICHT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> War hier die Diskussion um das X.0 vs X.9 Schaltwerk ?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt ein paar Auktionen bei Ebay beobachtet. Neue X.0's vom Händler wurden mit bis zu 120 verkauft, von Privat auch nur 100. Gehen wir mal vom Mittelwert aus, also 110 - Ebay Gebühren - 65 für das X.9 - 5 Versand = bleiben gute 35 übrig. Dann muss das ganze noch montiert werden.
> 
> Ja nee, da hat der Dubbel recht, das lohnt sich definitiv NICHT !



stimmt. hab das ganze auch mal verfolgt. ich dachte eher, dass die x.0 bei 150 liegen würden. dann bleibt es wohl drauf.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

Nunja, fÃ¼r 159 kriegst du es bei Bike-Discount.de.
Bei Ebay werden dann meist noch ein paar â¬ weniger geboten fÃ¼r eine Neuware vom HÃ¤ndler mit Garantie.

FÃ¼r so ein OEM-Teil aus einem Bike wirst du natÃ¼rlich weniger erhalten. Wenns schlecht geht 100â¬, vielleicht wenns gut geht auch bis zu 120â¬....


----------



## Wern (20. Februar 2006)

HAb auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt das X0 zu verkaufen. Sieht aber wirklich so aus als würde sich das nicht lohnen. Ist besser so. Hätte es eh nur mit schwerem Herzen weggegeben.


----------



## rumblefish (20. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Was daheim noch gemacht wird: X.0 gegen x.9 tauschen und x.0 verkloppen, hier im forum den erwaehnten Nobby Nic aufziehen, Sattel tauschen und biken



Kleiner Tip: schick Canyon gleich ein x.9 zu und lass es Dir verbauen. Spart Dir die Arbeit und das X.0 ist absolut neu und unmontiert.


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub er hat's eh aufgegeben, da es sich wirklich nicht lohnt fÃ¼r die 40-50â¬ die man spart...


----------



## rumblefish (20. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub er hat's eh aufgegeben, da es sich wirklich nicht lohnt für die 40-50 die man spart...



Sorry, hatte die letzte Seite noch nicht gelesen gehabt und leicht vorschnell geantwortet, ist halt Montag Morgen  . Nee, für 30-50 Euro würde ich auch das X.0 drauflassen.


----------



## drei_c (20. Februar 2006)

An alle Wartenden als Teaser einen kleinen Bericht von der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen ES7/M.
Erstes Aufsitzen und Dämpfer/Gabeldruck checken. Erste Kilometer: wie erwartet... Sitzposition für meine Biomaße (180,SL 86) nicht ganz optimal - recht starke Sattel-Lenkerüberhöhung - für ein Leicht-Enduro/All-Mountain (oder wie immer ihr wollt) ist mir die Sitzpos. etwas zu sportlich. Werde zunächst mal einen etwas stärker gekröpften Lenker montieren, der etwas höher baut, als der serienmaessige Low-Rider (evtl. halt doch ne VRO-Kombi).
Erste Asphalt-Meter bis zum Trail: Lockout vo/hi - super zu bedienen - Bike bleibt schön ruhig. On Trail: Der blaue Plattformhebel am Pearl ist top positioniert - Funktion bestens. Bergauf: abgesenkte Talas lässt das Bike gut klettern.
Auf flachen (Wurzel-)Trails bei langsamerem Tempo ist mir das ES7 (im Vergleich zu meinem CD-Hardteil)  etwas zu träge - verlangt deutlich mehr Körpereinsatz, um das Bike in die Kurve zu legen - hier kommt m.E. der flachere Steuerwinkel (v.a. bei ausgefahrner Gabel) raus. Trotz Rahmengrösse M (und kurzem Vorbau) hätte ich mir ein noch agileres Feeling gewünscht. Dann aber (aufm Trail) erste technischere Bergabpassage (auch schneller) - eeeeendlich das erwartete Grinsen im Gesicht: das ES mag höhere Geschwindigkeiten viel lieber und zeigt hier zum ersten Mal sein Macht. Das Bike ist m.E. im Mittelgebirge die meiste Zeit unterfordert - läuft aber aufgrund des akzeptablen Gewichts noch gut genug (ggf. gibts irgendwann die NN 2.4, die besser rollen sollen) Top Verhalten bei Stufen um die 20-50cm - kein Durchsacken, kein Verhärten. Bin mal gespannt auf trockeneres Wetter und mehr Grip und dadurch mehr Möglichkeit aufzudrehen...
Also - das Warten lohnt. Außerdem spart Ihr Euch im Mai die derzeit fälligen Putzorgien... habe über ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, nur um den gröbsten Dreck (ohne Dampfstrahler) vom Bike zu entfernen (von mir selbst ganz zu schweigen  ).

Eine Frage allerdings (auch wenn ich weiss, dass die im Wartezimmer nicht ganz passt - sorry): habe für die nächste Tour den FW hinten auf 125mm umgeschraubt. Wie fest muss ich den Bolzen wieder einschrauben? (? Nm). Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich sehr fest anziehen musste (15-20Nm), damit kein (minimales) Spiel zw. Wippe und Bolzen mehr bleibt.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

erster eindruck von meinem esx7
sehr gut verarbeitet. echt schön zum anschauen. leider wurde mein paket immer auf der vorderseite gelagert. dadurch ist die juicy an einer ecke leicht abgescheuert. was ich ziemlich krass find ist der klang, wenn man gegen das unterrohr klopft. sehr viel material ist da nicht verbaut worden. grösse in xl ist bestimmt nicht zu klein für mich. kam mir schon fast zu gross vor. aber das wird man bei der ersten ausfahrt sehen.


----------



## Raphi78 (20. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> grösse in xl ist bestimmt nicht zu klein für mich. kam mir schon fast zu gross vor. aber das wird man bei der ersten ausfahrt sehen.



welche Schrittlänge hast du bzw. deine Grösse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

schrittlänge 95
grösse 195


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

hat jemand noch das sparbuch 2005 und kanns mir schicken


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2006)

Hab's als PDF hier. Schick' mir mal 'ne PN mit deiner email-Adresse..


----------



## Jaykay187 (20. Februar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich sehr fest anziehen musste (15-20Nm), damit kein (minimales) Spiel zw. Wippe und Bolzen mehr bleibt.
> Gruss drei_c



12Nm und neuer Schraubenlack. Stand in irgendeinem Einstellungsthread.
Kann ja staabi vielleicht mal bestätigen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> HAb auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt das X0 zu verkaufen. Sieht aber wirklich so aus als würde sich das nicht lohnen. Ist besser so. Hätte es eh nur mit schwerem Herzen weggegeben.



Ich lass es wohl drauf. VRO - ECO  wird die Tage auch geordered. Fuer den Normalen seh ic habsolut nicht ein wegen dem wenigen Gemicht mehr das doppelte zu zahlen. 

Übrigens: 

Laut Hotline gibts auch einen VRO ECO Riser !! Auch wenn nicht im Katalog abgebildet !


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Hotline gibts auch einen VRO ECO Riser !! Auch wenn nicht im Katalog abgebildet !



Wie kriegen die Jungs eigtl. ihren Zubehörkram verkauft, wenn im Katalog nur das Nötigste abdruckt ist??

Irgendwer (Maschsa) hatte z.B. auch einen Terry montiert, den man nicht im Katalog finden konnte, hatten die nur im Laden ausgestellt.
Kann doch nicht jeder nach Koblenz fahren... 
Oder muss man den armen Kerl von der Hotline nach allen Artikel fragen, die einen interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (20. Februar 2006)

Message from Canyon Team:

_"The chief of our bike assembly promised me to make the bike ready for shipping latest until wednesday. I Inform you as soon as the bike has been shipped. "_

More 10/12 days


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

@pjfa:

Oh no, looks like same story as i had. But u will see, these days go by and when you finally receive the bike you will be even more happy


----------



## pjfa (20. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> Oh no, looks like same story as i had. But u will see, these days go by and when you finally receive the bike you will be even more happy



Thank you


----------



## bonzai (20. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> schrittlänge 95
> grösse 195



ola griesschnitte, da hast du ja ähnliche anforderungen an das bike, wie ich mit  199 cm und SL 94 cm. da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du auf dem XL-rahmen zurecht kommst, da ich mich ja immer noch nicht so recht zwischen 4 in frage kommenden bikes entscheiden kann...  
extra nach koblenz zu fahren ist mit doch arg weit & somit teuer - aber du kannst das ja quasi stellvertretend fahren.   

welches kampfgewicht bringst du denn auf die waage, falls man mal so indiskret fragen darf? für eine mögl. vergleichbare beurteilung der rahmensteifigkeit und der fahreigenschaften ist das ja ein wesentlicher aspekt.
bei vergleichbaren werten und eiinem positivem eindruck deinerseits würde mir meine eigene auswahl sicherlich erheblich leichter fallen...


----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

bin ja keine frau, die ihr gewicht verheimlichen muss: 83 kg


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal.. Was ist denn alles "handmade" in Koblenz? 

Laufräder einspeichen? Verbauen der Komponenten und testen, oder ?


----------



## Wuudi (20. Februar 2006)

Was denn noch ?

Eloxieren des Rahmens? Zusammenbau der Gabel ? 

Was sollte denn sonst noch made in Koblenz sein ? Ja das wichtigste: Design und Entwurf !


----------



## bonzai (20. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja keine frau, die ihr gewicht verheimlichen muss: 83 kg



eben 

aber das sind ja doch immerhin 25 kg weniger, als bei mir. 

na gut, dann müßte ich mich dieszezüglich ganz auf die heißlinie verlassen. die werden ja wohl wissen,was dem guten stück zuzumuten ist. 
"bis 120 kg getestet" - da würde sich dann ja zeigen, wie ausführlich...    

aber sitzposition und fahreigenschaften sollten dennoch einigermaßen vergleichbar sein, da es ja um denselben rahmen und dasselbe modell (esx7) geht. bin mal gespannt - ich würde mir aber auf jeden fall auch das vro-eco-system mitbestellen (falls mir gewichtsmäßig nicht davon abgeraten wird).


----------



## RayKo (20. Februar 2006)

Info für die, die mit einer Testfahrt in Koblenz liebäugeln: ES-X Modelle gibt es inzwischen in L, ES noch nicht, die sind aber auf dem Weg.
Tja, ja, langer Weg von der Werkstatt in den Laden, wenn man zweimal zu früh links abbiegt...


----------



## RonnyS (20. Februar 2006)

Griesschnitte, wie gesagt nun eine positive Story...wollen wir sehen ob es auch ein Happy End gibt. Durch "Eure" teilweise wirklichen "Super-Infos" (meine ich auch so !.. und bitte keine österr. Zwischenrufe)....habe ich über den Vorbau, Pedale etc. etc. immer mehr nachgedacht. War mal auch jetzt auf einem "Werkstatt" Seminar von Joko
und lernte immer mehr und wurde auch "Vermessen"
Meine ES-X Bestellung wurde im Januar bestätigt VMT 11/06 ..also ca. KW 12 DHL
Eure "Leidensgeschichten" hinsichtlich der Auslieferung haben mich schon bewogen in KW 12 und 13 "Besuchsstunden beim Nervendoktor" zu buchen und die neuesten Bücher mit Titeln wie "Mein Bike ist nicht da oder Selbstmord" ...."Bike in München/Meran oder wo ? - Tötung aller Logistiker" u.ähnliche Titel.
...aber nein in der Ferne gibt es ja Koblenz ...ja CANYON
Mit Eurem Wissen (Danke !) - alles gestern per e-mail geändert - Vorbau / Lenker und dies und das und hier und da...und das "Schärfste" - Canyon Mitarbeiter MARCO antwortet heute mit Bestelländerung etc. (und hat auch die richtigen Größen für mich bestätigt / VRO-Vorbaulänge......hat der eine "Zauberkugel" ...ja er hat
und plötzlich steht da: *V M T 8 / 06*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (20. Februar 2006)

na dann glückwunsch.


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal gestern mein komplettes ES7-Hinterrad gewogen auf einer 5kg Waage.

Ganz genau 2450g aufgeteilt in:

640g Albert
190g Schlauch
25g Felgenband
65g Schnellspanner
520g Sun SOS Felge (theroetisch...)
285g Dirty Flea Nabe (theoretisch...)
295g XT-Kassette
168g Bremsscheibe 185mm
--------------------
262g übrig  davon sollten theoretisch:

ca. 200g DT-Competition Speichen (oder sind's Champion ??)
ca. 36g Messing-Nippel

Bleiben noch 26g für Toleranzen und Bremsscheibenschrauben.

Kann meine Aufschlüsselung so stimmen ?


----------



## Friuli-Jay (21. Februar 2006)

Wuudi: Bei allem Respekt aber´´ get a life´´!
Nix für ungut Landsmann!


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2006)

Heh, that's Service.

Vor ein paar Seiten frage jemand ob ich net das Hinterrad abwiegen könnte. Jetzt hab ichs getan ... und gleich für mich selbst ausgerechnet ob das Gewicht ok ist oder ob da was versteckt war


----------



## rumblefish (21. Februar 2006)

Wuudi: Du bist entweder übermotiviert oder unterbeschäftigt  
Hast Du auch noch allen Dreck vor dem wiegen aus dem Profil gekratzt ?


Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2006)

Oh shit, den Dreck hab ich natürlich nicht beseitigt 

Und ich würde auf das erste tippen, was denn sonst. Bike ist hier und draussen ist Schmuddelwetter und schneebedeckte Trails 


Wie gesagt ich war gestern bei einem Kollegen Fahrtechniktraining in seiner Garage machen und er hat eben eine Waage, welche bis 5kg geht, da hab ich mal den Reifen raufgeworfen...


----------



## CES7 (21. Februar 2006)

Ich hab den Eindruck hier hacken sich welche extra 10 cm aus den Beinen um eine "M" fahren zu können. 
Ansonsten schöne Bilder vom ES7 @ Wuudi.


----------



## erD-manN (21. Februar 2006)

hey, danke wuudi 

ohu mann, die wochen vergehen sooooo langsam!!!! ich weiß nicht, wie ich die nächsten 9 wochen überleben soll


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

Habe da mal eine Frage,

habe mit ein Canyon esx7 Grösse M bestellt mit Optitune,Canyon hat es aber aus der Bestellung gestrichen !!!

Wiege etwas über 80kg !!!  Macht das Sinn???????


   

Am besten bei Canyon anrufen ???? Bei über 80kg sollte es doch eigentlich schon dabei sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe da mal eine frage,
> 
> habe mit ein Canyon esx7 Grösse M bestellt mit Optitune,canyon hat es aber aus der Bestellung gestrichen !!!
> 
> ...



ich versteh zwar nicht wieso, lass dir aber AUF JEDEN FALL ne härtere Feder reinmachen. Ich hatte mit 80 kilo beim Tests ja schon kein spass damit.

Und warum esx? Dass ES7 hat ne deutlich besssere, einstellbare Gabel dran. Und ansonstne unterscheidens ich die Bikes nicht wirklich.


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh zwar nicht wieso, lass dir aber AUF JEDEN FALL ne härtere Feder reinmachen. Ich hatte mit 80 kilo beim Tests ja schon kein spass damit.
> 
> Und warum esx? Dass ES7 hat ne deutlich besssere, einstellbare Gabel dran. Und ansonstne unterscheidens ich die Bikes nicht wirklich.




Jetzt fängst Du auch noch an !!!!!

Bin mehr der Downhill Typ  und die Enduro passt doch da viel besser zu mir !!!!
( Eigentlich ist es der Federweg und die bessere Bereifung auf dem Xer!!! Grund meiner Wahl)
Langsam zweifel ich an meiner Wahl....  Hmmmm


----------



## RonnyS (21. Februar 2006)

Ich auch


----------



## CES7 (21. Februar 2006)

Eine Stahlgabel an der man erstmal ein paar Wochen die verschiedenen Federhärten durchzuprobieren hat käme mir nicht an ein Versenderbike.
Nimm die Talas und gut is.


----------



## Raphi78 (21. Februar 2006)

Höööööört bitte auf.... Wieso bietet Canyon überhaupt sowas an, wenn es so ein SCHEISS ist?? Wie sehen die Lieferzeiten Momentan für ein ES7 bei Umbestellung aus??


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stahlgabel an der man erstmal ein paar Wochen die verschiedenen Federhärten durchzuprobieren hat käme mir nicht an ein Versenderbike.
> Nimm die Talas und gut is.




Meinst du wirklich ?? Der Fehlende cm Federweg????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (21. Februar 2006)

nimm dir dass esx mit stahlfeder.


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:
			
		

> Höööööört bitte auf.... Wieso bietet Canyon überhaupt sowas an, wenn es so ein SCHEISS ist?? Wie sehen die Lieferzeiten Momentan für ein ES7 bei Umbestellung aus??



Das denke ich auch!!!! Gibt es noch keine Fahrberichte  von der Pike ???


----------



## griesschnitte (21. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch!!!! Gibt es noch keine Fahrberichte  von der Pike ???



nein!
bruachts auch nicht. ist sowieso top. 
lass dir bloss keine angst machen hier im forum
wenn du das esx willst
dann
KAUF ES


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> nimm dir dass esx mit stahlfeder.


´
Ahh ein ESX´ler Hilf mir bei meiner Wahl !!!!

Sag etwas zu der Pike !!!!! Ist sie wirklich so Schlimm die Pike ??

Bin jetzt TOTAL verunsichert !!!


----------



## griesschnitte (21. Februar 2006)

jetzt nochmal gaaaaanz langsam
PIKE ist top. spricht sehr fein an und ist viel steifer wie die talas.außerdem nicht so anfällig, weil keine luft austreten kann.
wenn du viel enduro fährst, gibts nichts besseres.


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> nein!
> bruachts auch nicht. ist sowieso top.
> lass dir bloss keine angst machen hier im forum
> wenn du das esx willst
> ...




Ja BESTELLT habe ich es ja schon,aber wie gesagt war mir anfangs ja auch  sehr sicher mir dem X ,aber im moment 

War auch schon in einigen Bike Geschäften um ein Bike mit einer Pike Gabel zu fahren bzw. zu testen aber fehlanzeige!!!


----------



## griesschnitte (21. Februar 2006)

hier der test aus mbm, vielleicht schon bekannt:

Auf Anhieb gelingt es Rock Shox, eine potente Endurogabel auf die Beine zu stellen. Die satte DÃ¤mpfung und eine lineare Kennlinie zaubern erstklassige Fahrleistungen. Der optionale Poploc-Schalter ist ein Muss. Mit ihm ist die Plattform blitzschnell zugeschaltet.
Rock Shox is back! Die vergleichsweise gÃ¼nstige Pike begeistert mit super Performance und zuschaltbarer Pedal-Plattform. FÃ¼r anspruchsvolle Tourenfahrer ein SpaÃgerÃ¤t erster GÃ¼te.

hier noch die bike:
Das groÃe Comeback von Rock Shox: WÃ¤re da nicht die Fox â36â im
Weg, die âPikeâ wÃ¼rde unter den Enduro-Gabeln aufrÃ¤umen. Die âPike
Raceâ Ã¼berzeugt mit einem wunderbar sensiblen Ansprechverhalten
auf kleine SchlÃ¤ge. Selbst bei schnellen, aufeinander folgenden SchlÃ¤gen
bleibt die DÃ¤mpfung gelassen, das Vorderrad hÃ¤lt immer den
Kontakt zum Boden. FÃ¼r den Uphill hÃ¤lt die âPikeâ das bekannt gute
âU-Turnâ bereit. Wippen wird Ã¼ber âMotion Controlâ unterbunden. Das
funktioniert auch sehr gut. Durch eine Plastikfeder bleibt ein minimaler
Restkomfort, bei groÃen SchlÃ¤gen Ã¶ffnet die DÃ¤mpfung und die
âPikeâ arbeitet ganz normal. Ãber das âFloodgateâ ist die GrÃ¶Ãe der
SchlÃ¤ge einstellbar. Leider ist die âRaceâ recht schwer.
Highlight der âPikeâ: In allen Modellen wird das clevere âMaxleâ-Steckachsen-
System verbaut. Die Steckachse wird eingeschraubt und mit
einem Schnellspanner geschlossen. Das bringt Steifigkeit und ist
genauso aufwÃ¤ndig wie ein klassischer Schnellspanner. âU-Turnâ ist
nach wie vor einfach in der Bedienung und sehr effektiv.


----------



## griesschnitte (21. Februar 2006)

kleine anmerkung: fox talas "36" wiegt noch mehr wie die pike.


----------



## drei_c (21. Februar 2006)

@ grossy
Ist ja wohl klar, dass Dir jeder empfieht was er/sie selbst bestellt hat - ansonsten müsste sich der/diejenige ja Fragen, ob nicht das falsche bestellt/gekauft wurde. Der nächste empfiehlt Dir ein Hardtail, der übernächste das Torque...
Entscheidung ES oder ESX hängt allein v. Deinem Einsatzbereich ab. Wenn Du mit dem ESX Bikepark etc. fahren willst nimm auf jeden Fall die (nächst)härtere Feder für die Pike - wenn Du nur Trails mit wenig Stufen/Sprüngen schrubben willst kannst Du ja mal die Serienfeder probieren.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fängst Du auch noch an !!!!!
> 
> Bin mehr der Downhill Typ  und die Enduro passt doch da viel besser zu mir !!!!
> ( Eigentlich ist es der Federweg und die bessere Bereifung auf dem Xer!!! Grund meiner Wahl)
> Langsam zweifel ich an meiner Wahl....  Hmmmm



DU = Gefahren Tals RLC und Pike? nö. Ich? Ja.

Und im Forum sind wir uns einig, dass ne 6x kg Feder nicht für jemand mit 80 Kilo (MIT oder ohne Gepäck?) geeignet sein kann. Zudem hat die keine verstellbare Federvorspannung, und auch kein montiertes Poploc Adjust, so dass als einziges nur ne härtere Feder möglich ist. 

Aber bitte! Jeder wie er will - würd mich aber wirklich wundern, wem das spass macht. Bei mir hat sie ja schon beim leichten pedalieren gewippt. 

Die Pike ist NICHT schlimm und nicht ******** - sie ist nur für Otto-Normal-Leichtgewicht-biker abgestimmt. Das ist alles. 

Hier reden wirklcih viele Leute über Zeug, was sie nur von Testberichten kennen und keine 2 Minuten gefahren haben.. 

Und ne Talas hat zudem wirklich viel bessre und leichtere Abstimmöglichkeiten als die Pike. Was die Sensibilität angeht, ist sie genauso gut wie die Pike. 



> Bin mehr der Downhill Typ und die Enduro passt doch da viel besser zu mir !!!!
> ( Eigentlich ist es der Federweg und die bessere Bereifung auf dem Xer!!! Grund meiner Wahl)
> Langsam zweifel ich an meiner Wahl.... Hmmmm



Ok - Dann warum nicht. Nur sprich nochmal mit dem Canyon Support ab, was die gemacht haben.

guckt mal hier:

http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/coil_spring_chart.php

wie soll ne federgabel für ab 63 kilo auf jemanden mit 20 kilo mehr passen?

und wenn de meinst, bei der talas wird die luft flöten gehen, haste bei rock shox öl verlust und nicht mehr funktionierendes pop loc: will sagen: luftfedern allgemein zu verdammen ist doch nur toricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

Ja den Bericht kenne ich !!!

Bist du dir sicher das es sich da nicht um die Pike Air handelt???


----------



## RonnyS (21. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte was meint nun cos75 ?
Sprechen wir von verschiedenen Modellen der 456 coil RS ?


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> DU = Gefahren Tals RLC und Pike? nö. Ich? Ja.
> 
> Und im Forum sind wir uns einig, dass ne 6x kg Feder nicht für jemand mit 80 Kilo (MIT oder ohne Gepäck?) geeignet sein kann. Zudem hat die keine verstellbare Federvorspannung, und auch kein montiertes Poploc Adjust, so dass als einziges nur ne härtere Feder möglich ist.
> 
> ...




Ja das wird das BESTE sein !!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> 190g Schlauch



sooo schwer??? ist der doppellagig oder was?


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> @ grossy
> Ist ja wohl klar, dass Dir jeder empfieht was er/sie selbst bestellt hat - ansonsten müsste sich der/diejenige ja Fragen, ob nicht das falsche bestellt/gekauft wurde. Der nächste empfiehlt Dir ein Hardtail, der übernächste das Torque...
> Entscheidung ES oder ESX hängt allein v. Deinem Einsatzbereich ab. Wenn Du mit dem ESX Bikepark etc. fahren willst nimm auf jeden Fall die (nächst)härtere Feder für die Pike - wenn Du nur Trails mit wenig Stufen/Sprüngen schrubben willst kannst Du ja mal die Serienfeder probieren.


----------



## RonnyS (21. Februar 2006)

grossy - die nun von Canyon verbaute 454 COIL Rock Shox
am ES-X hat jetzt keine Möglichkeit die Druckstufe zu verändern - richtig ?....Aber wäre möglich mit 
---> neu gekauften Rock_Shox - Poploc Hebel adjust
richtig oder falsch ?


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

Grosses Lob !!!!!

 KLASSE die Tabelle.


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> DU = Gefahren Tals RLC und Pike? nö. Ich? Ja.
> 
> Und im Forum sind wir uns einig, dass ne 6x kg Feder nicht für jemand mit 80 Kilo (MIT oder ohne Gepäck?) geeignet sein kann. Zudem hat die keine verstellbare Federvorspannung, und auch kein montiertes Poploc Adjust, so dass als einziges nur ne härtere Feder möglich ist.
> 
> ...


Grosse Lob

KLASSE Tabelle


----------



## grossy (21. Februar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> grossy - die nun von Canyon verbaute 454 COIL Rock Shox
> am ES-X hat jetzt keine Möglichkeit die Druckstufe zu verändern - richtig ?....Aber wäre möglich mit
> ---> neu gekauften Rock_Shox - Poploc Hebel adjust
> richtig oder falsch ?




Ja das mit der Druckstufe ist richtig  !!!!


Ja  der Hebel kostet aber ca 100 Euro !!! Ist er das Wert extra noch zu kaufen,sollte eigentlich bei der Gabel (Auslieferung Canyon) 
dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (21. Februar 2006)

Langsam versteh ich garnichtsmehr. Sobald ich mich bei Google auf die Suche nach der Pike 454 mach find ich nur Berichte, sowie Angebote zu den zwei Air Varianten. Eine reine Federvariante find ich nur unter der Bezeichnung 426. 
zu dem Poplock Hebel noch eins... normalerweise sollte Canyon die erweiterte Version mit dem Motion Control Rädchen mitliefern.... warum hat Canyon sich gegen diese Variante entschieden?? Kostengründe???


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2006)

also wie ich eben gelesen hab, wär das blaue obere rädchen nur fuer lockout, das goldene /eigentlich siber( stecknadel teil für motion control, der andere für Uturn und das untere an den naben für zugstufe.

bleibt: keine einstellbare druckstufe, da es mit dem poploc hebel nur AUF und ZU gibt ! 

vielleicht hät ich sollen bei der probefahrt noch mehr mit dem floodgate spielen ? aber nachdem sogar dem verkäufer der knopf der zugstufe beim drehen rausgefalle ist, dacht ich mir  _ "komm, probier mal die talas!"


----------



## Bayker (21. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> dacht ich mir  _ "komm, probier mal die talas!"



und wie wars mit der talas?


mir kommen erste zweifel bei dem was ich in letzter ezit gehört hab in hinsicht auf wartungsanfälligkeit etc . 


was haste denn fürn eindruck gemacht? bessa als pIkE? 

ich bin trotzdem stolz auf das bestellte ES7 und die talas!. HA!!!!


----------



## Rerun (21. Februar 2006)

So, ich nehme mal stellvertretend für meine Freundin platz die sich ein Big Bear bestellt hat. Gibt es vielleicht noch einen Big Bear Käufer und evtl. ein paar live Fotos?


----------



## CES7 (21. Februar 2006)

Nur was ist wenn ich 80kg wiege, aber mir die 80kg Feder der Pike nicht so recht passt? Als Amateur darf ich dann das komplette Bike an Canyon zurückschicken. Nicht jeder traut sich seine Gabel aufzumachen und die Feder auszutauschen, von der Öl-Schweinerei will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

Da bestell ich mir gleich ne Talas und stimme das Ding in Ruhe per Dämpferpumpe ab. Ohne Zurückschicken. Ohne Öl-Schweinerei. Ohne Bestell-Chaos.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> und wie wars mit der talas?
> 
> 
> mir kommen erste zweifel bei dem was ich in letzter ezit gehört hab in hinsicht auf wartungsanfälligkeit etc .
> ...




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2487191&postcount=1438

gefällt mir besser. und ich kanns je nach liebe und gefühl einstellen, was ich mit der pike nicht kann. das risiko der dichtungswartung muss man mal abwarten. zum glueck gibts 2 jahre garantie auf den kram (dichtungen sicher ausgenommen..) . ich erinnere mich noch an garnicht so lang her, da waren es nur 12 monate. 

auf jeden fall ist die talas easy einzustellen, gute knöpfe, gut gerastert. komisch war der lockouthebel - ok. ansonsten top.



> Nur was ist wenn ich 80kg wiege, aber mir die 80kg Feder der Pike nicht so recht passt? Als Amateur darf ich dann das komplette Bike an Canyon zurückschicken. Nicht jeder traut sich seine Gabel aufzumachen und die Feder auszutauschen, von der Öl-Schweinerei will ich garnicht erst anfangen.
> 
> Da bestell ich mir gleich ne Talas und stimme das Ding in Ruhe per Dämpferpumpe ab. Ohne Zurückschicken. Ohne Öl-Schweinerei. Ohne Bestell-Chaos.



das denk ich mir auch mitlerweile. wie lang gibts luftgabeln im retail bereich? 5 jahre minimum. ich mein, im DH sicher stahlfedern - da ist ja gewicht egal und die abstimmung sollte auch ne andere rolle spielen. 
aber die dinger sollten doch ausgereift sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (21. Februar 2006)

Wie lange gibt es Luftfederelemente bei Fox Mopedgabeln?


----------



## Trailsucker (21. Februar 2006)

ich habe jetzt ein esx6 bestellt. allerdings muss ich zugeben dass ich, wenn ich hier so zuhöre und wenn ich mich an mein letztes gespräch mit canyon erinnere, doch eher zum es6 tendiere. wie lang meint ihr muss ich bei einer umbestellung auf mein es6 warten.


----------



## rumblefish (22. Februar 2006)

Hmm, jaja die guten alten Gabeln  . Es ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche und jeder macht das nicht von Ihm selber bestellte Produkt schlecht. 

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr für die Minute3 im ES7 entschieden und alle haben geschrien: Schei$$ Gabel, immer defekt und funktioniert nie im Leben. Ergebniss: Gabel funktioniert bis heute 1a, IT ist sensationell für mich und jederzeit wieder DER Grund diese Gabel zu  . 

Würde ich mich heute für ein Canyon entscheiden müssen wäre 100 pro das ESX7 meine Wahl. Die Fox Talas ist sicher eine 1a Gabel aber Stahlfedergabeln passen besser zu meinen, oft lebensverneinenden, Fahrstil  . Und wenn die Feder zu lasch ist ??? Na und, mach eine härtere rein und fertig iss es. 

A-C ist die Gabel "Probegefahren" und Ihm war sie zu lasch . OK, seine Meinung die ich gerne zur Kentniss nehme - nicht mehr nicht weniger !. Da ich den Hinterhofparkplatz von Canyon aber auch kenne, finde ich das aber auch nicht als repäsentatives Testgebiet für eine Endurogabel. 

In diesem Sinne  
Rumble


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

also ich glaub nicht wirklich, dass, wenn ihr von ES auf was auch immer oder umgekehrt ändert, sich die wartezeit ändert. sind doch alles montagetermine. 

IT? hab ich mal in aktion gesehen. Nachdem ich minutenlang ueber den hebel geraetselt hab und gedrueckt hab wie ein weltmeister, kam ein Verkäufer und zeigte man WIE man das nutzt.

mindestens ebenso vool fand ich ETA "plopp" und unten. 

Es geht ja auch drum, dass a) von canyon erst mal keine andere feder geht und er das selbst machen kann und b) mit luft er diesen misszustand nicht hat. zudem: feder: 40 - 60 EUro weg. luftpumpe: 20 euro - die er fuer daempfer eh brauch. 



> Da ich den Hinterhofparkplatz von Canyon aber auch kenne, finde ich das aber auch nicht als repäsentatives Testgebiet für eine Endurogabel.



Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu. Jedoch: wenn DORT ne gabel schon zu weich ist und beim leichten (!) pedalieren pumpt, wie nervig ists dann im gelände? und es wurde ja schon oftmals gesagt: HAUPTHEMA ist, dass ne 6xkg feder drin ist und ich 80 kg auf die wage bring UND dass kein druckstufe / federvorspannung möglich war!


----------



## rumblefish (22. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> IT? hab ich mal in aktion gesehen. Nachdem ich minutenlang ueber den hebel geraetselt hab und gedrueckt hab wie ein weltmeister, kam ein Verkäufer und zeigte man WIE man das nutzt.



Naja, im Normalfall braucht es (beim ersten Mal  ) höchstens ein bisschen Technikverstand und logische Denkweise. In der Praxis dann etwas Übung und das Teil rockt . 



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> mindestens ebenso vool fand ich ETA "plopp" und unten.



Hast Du dafür auch minutenlang auf irgendwelchen Hebeln gedrückt oder Schrauben geschraubt ?.


----------



## Wern (22. Februar 2006)

@ alpha centauri
Deine Berichte sind ja schön und gut. Aber mir kann im Leben keiner erzählen das er eine Gabel auf einem Hinterhof testen kann. Noch dazu wenn die falsche Feder in der Gabel ist. 
Ich unterstell dir einfach mal du hattest keine Ahnung von Floodgate usw. .
Muss zugeben, die fehlende Druckstufe (fehlt sie jetzt wirklich) macht mir schon Sorgen, aber eine Gabel die Null auf das eigene Gewicht eingestellt ist zu beurteilen ist schon etwas schräg oder??
Lass doch mal aus deiner Talas Luft ab. Mal sehen ob sie dann immer noch nicht wippt wie ein Kuhschwanz.
Nicht das ich was gegen die Talas hab. Bin aber der Meinung man sollte die Gabeln in der Richtigen Einstellung und im schweren Geländer beurteilen und nicht auf dem Hinterhof.
Werd am Samstag mein ESX auspacken und mal fahren. Hoff ich kann dann positives berichten.


----------



## grossy (22. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @ alpha centauri
> Deine Berichte sind ja schön und gut. Aber mir kann im Leben keiner erzählen das er eine Gabel auf einem Hinterhof testen kann. Noch dazu wenn die falsche Feder in der Gabel ist.
> Ich unterstell dir einfach mal du hattest keine Ahnung von Floodgate usw. .
> Muss zugeben, die fehlende Druckstufe (fehlt sie jetzt wirklich) macht mir schon Sorgen, aber eine Gabel die Null auf das eigene Gewicht eingestellt ist zu beurteilen ist schon etwas schräg oder??
> ...




Hallo,
Ich denke das ich da von uns allen ESX´ler rede !!!

FAHRBERICHT  BITTE   !!!!!!!!!

Hoffe du kannst dann mehr für uns zweifelnde Pikeler erzählen  
(ab Samatag)


----------



## Wern (22. Februar 2006)

Das hoff ich auch.
Nur bin ich ja nicht der einzige ESXler hier. Wo sind die Jungs die das Teil schon ausgepackt haben. Noch keine Runden gedreht?? 
@ griesschnitte Noch nicht in München Treppen abgefahren und die Druckstufe vermisst


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

vielleicht ist der noch mit den einstellungen beschäftigt - oder er hat diesen schritt schon abgehakt, sich in einen rausch gefahren, wurde in italien entkräftet von einem bergbauern am wegesrand gefunden und kam daher noch nicht dazu, über das megafahrgefühl zu berichten...   

warte auch _gespannt_, wegen dezenzter kaufunschlüssigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

> @ alpha centauri
> Deine Berichte sind ja schön und gut. Aber mir kann im Leben keiner erzählen das er eine Gabel auf einem Hinterhof testen kann. Noch dazu wenn die falsche Feder in der Gabel ist.
> Ich unterstell dir einfach mal du hattest keine Ahnung von Floodgate usw. .
> Muss zugeben, die fehlende Druckstufe (fehlt sie jetzt wirklich) macht mir schon Sorgen, aber eine Gabel die Null auf das eigene Gewicht eingestellt ist zu beurteilen ist schon etwas schräg oder??



Guck dir bitte nochmal an, um was es geht, und dann urteile. Und stell nicht einfach solches Zeug in den Raum. 



> Es geht ja auch drum, dass a) von canyon erst mal keine andere feder geht und er das selbst machen kann und b) mit luft er diesen misszustand nicht hat. zudem: feder: 40 - 60 EUro weg. luftpumpe: 20 euro - die er fuer daempfer eh brauch.





> Jedoch: wenn DORT ne gabel schon zu weich ist und beim leichten (!) pedalieren pumpt, wie nervig ists dann im gelände? und es wurde ja schon oftmals gesagt: HAUPTHEMA ist, dass ne 6xkg feder drin ist und ich 80 kg auf die wage bring UND dass kein druckstufe / federvorspannung möglich war!



Und dein Kommentar zur Talas kann man schnell entgehen: Hätte die gewippt wie Sau, oder wie die Pike, dann hätt man die einfach aufgepumpt, was die PIke nicht ermoeglicht. und DAS ist wieder Thema!

Es geht auch drum Leuten ne Vorstellung zu geben, was sie im schlimmsten Fall erwarten könnte - mag es manchen gefallen wenn das teil so übersensibel ist. Zu erwarte, dass mit +80 kg ne Feder für 6x kg ausreicht, KANN nicht stimmen. 




> Werd am Samstag mein ESX auspacken und mal fahren. Hoff ich kann dann positives berichten.



Dann nenn mal DEIN gewicht und ob bei dir Standard-feder drin ist. "möglicherweise" its für dich ja auch ok. 

Für mich war es nicht. Und dazu muss ich nicht erst innen wald fahren. Das hät ich sogar IM GESCHÄFT merken können beim ersten draufsitzen.

Und was einstellung angeht: Es war NICHT möglich, auf einfache Weise die gabel "härter" zu bekommen. Selbst das "spielen" mit Floodgate hat nicht geholfen.

Und mal das gelesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2494728&postcount=60

MIR bringts nicht wirklich was, mit Floodgate rumzufahren - dann ist se schön hart, bis Punkt x und sackt dann wieder ein. 

Alleine beim Draufsitzen sah man am SAG schon: Die passt nicht auf mein gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich da auch mal was sagen darf...

@ alpha centauri 

Tut mir leid, aber Du kannst eine Gabel mit nicht passenden Setup (die Pike) einfach nicht mit einer zum Fahrergewicht abgestimmten Gabel (die Talas) vergleichen. Natürlich rauscht die Pike auch mit "harten" Floodgate nach Überwindung des Anfangswiderstands durch den Federweg, denn die Feder ist schlicht viel zu weich für Dein Gewicht und das Flodgate hat mit der Federhärte nichts zu tun. Natürlich war es nicht möglich, die Gabel härter zu bekommen, denn dafür muss die Feder getauscht werden. Damit erübrigen sich eigentlich alle Deine Aussagen zum Fahrverhalten der Pike. Mit einer passenden Feder, die wir gegen Aufpreis anbieten, sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.

Grüße,

Michael
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Das hoff ich auch.
> Nur bin ich ja nicht der einzige ESXler hier. Wo sind die Jungs die das Teil schon ausgepackt haben. Noch keine Runden gedreht??
> @ griesschnitte Noch nicht in München Treppen abgefahren und die Druckstufe vermisst



ok. hab gestern abend in münchen meine erste runde gedreht. leider nur sehr kurz, da die stadt mal wieder nur so vor polizei wimmelte. 
 
druckstufe hab ich gar nicht vermisst. bin ein paar mal hintereinander einen absatz von etwa 80cm runtergesprungen, das teil federt butterweich. ich glaub, da geht noch mehr, ehe es durchschlägt. außerdem arbeiten dämpfer und gabel ziemlich harmonisch zusammen. kann nicht feststellen, dass die gabel zu hart wäre. auch beim treppen runterfahren störte nur die schlagende kette, fedrerung 1a.
das einzige was genervt hat, ist der vordere hebel des triggers. da bin ich fast bei jedem sprung beim aufschlag mit dem daumen dagegengekommen.
vielleicht muß man sich daran noch gewöhnen. was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass der knopf der zugstufe (gabel unten) ein bisschen locker draufsitzt. wäre mir einmal beim drehen fast abgefallen. hoffentlich passiert das nicht auch, wenn das bike einen tag lang durchgeschüttelt wird.
so viel zu den kritikpunkten. schmälert natürlich nicht meinen gesamteindruck, dass das bike ECHT geil ist, aber lobeshymnen haben wir hier genug.


----------



## Wuudi (22. Februar 2006)

Dann darf ich auch noch was dazusagen.

@ alpha centauri

In deinen Augen ist eine Stahlfeder nichts "gescheites" weil man die sooo schwer an das eigene Gewicht anpassen kann. Nun, eine passende Feder kaufst du 1x und dann passt die Gabel immer perfekt. Natürlich ist eine Luftgabel schneller abgestimmt, aber wenn du die passende Feder eingebaut hast, steht eine Stahlfedergabel in der Talas in nichts nach... im Gegenteil.


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn de meinst, bei der talas wird die luft flöten gehen, haste bei rock shox öl verlust und nicht mehr funktionierendes pop loc: will sagen: luftfedern allgemein zu verdammen ist doch nur toricht



ich denke, hier will keiner irgendwelche gabeln verdammen. letztendlich geht es doch nur um den einsatzbereich und um persönliche vorlieben, dass muss jeder selber entscheiden, was er für besser hält. letztendlich sind aowohl die pike, als auch die talas TOP. unterschiede gibts natürlich, und die wurden in diversen threads 1000fach dargestellt. ich hab die pike und hab auf mein gewicht passende feder einbauen lassen. muss sagen, passt top. ein freund von mir hat die talas, hat bisher nur einmal passend für sein gewicht aufgepumpt, nie wieder was verändert und ist total zufrieden.


----------



## thory (22. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, eine passende Feder kaufst du 1x und dann passt die Gabel immer perfekt. Natürlich ist eine Luftgabel schneller abgestimmt, aber wenn du die passende Feder eingebaut hast, .



schon mal was vom "jojo" Effekt gehört?  oder   wie man dazu steht....

Duckundwech


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mit der Druckstufe ist richtig  !!!!
> 
> 
> Ja  der Hebel kostet aber ca 100 Euro !!! Ist er das Wert extra noch zu kaufen,sollte eigentlich bei der Gabel (Auslieferung Canyon)
> dabei sein.


 im übrigen hat mir gestern jemand den link zu
http://www.bikecomponents.de/
geschickt, da gibts den poploc adjust hebel für 50 takken. liebe canyons:
bitte in zukunft gleich mit einbauen. pike ist sowieso viel billiger wie die talas, da muß doch so ein hebel drin sein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> sich eigentlich alle Deine Aussagen zum Fahrverhalten der Pike. Mit einer passenden Feder, die wir gegen Aufpreis anbieten, sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> ...



Jetzt nichts gegen euch, keine Frage. Aber derjenige im Thread sagte wörtlich, dass er Optitune mit einer Pike bestellt hat, ihm das aber gestrichen worden ist. Und er sich deswegen Gedanken macht, ob das Teil zu weich ist.


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nichts gegen euch, keine Frage. Aber derjenige im Thread sagte wörtlich, dass er Optitune mit einer Pike bestellt hat, ihm das aber gestrichen worden ist. Und er sich deswegen Gedanken macht, ob das Teil zu weich ist.



ich denke, das war nur ein versehen von canyon.


----------



## aclumb (22. Februar 2006)

jetzt muss ich doch auch mal fragen.
ich habe mir ein xc9 in größe l bestellt und wiege 80kg.
ist nun die fox gabel zu weich für mich?
danke und grüße
a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, das war nur ein versehen von canyon.



dann können wir doch das thema akt gagga legen, oder?


----------



## Wuudi (22. Februar 2006)

@aclumb

Die Fox ist eine Luftgabel. Du brauchst nur den für dich passenden Luftdruck reinpumpen und die Gabel passt perfekt.


----------



## thto (22. Februar 2006)

@aclumb
wiege so ca 95 kg fahre die F80RLT , ist steif und auf das jeweilige Gewicht sehr gut einstellbar, die beste Gabel die ich bisher in meinen 9 Jahren MTB gefahren bin, auch die Verarbeitung finde ich im VGL zu einer bei mir 3x defekten Manitou Black bei FOX perfekt.......


----------



## aclumb (22. Februar 2006)

okay.
vielen dank euch.
war grade einfach kurz verwirrt.
auch klar wenn man auf sein bike noch bis mitte mai warten muss.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (22. Februar 2006)

Also ein letztes Wort zum Sonntag.Hier im Friaul fahren wir trails(besser trials) runter die man sich als Wanderer kaum runtertraut.Das ist nicht übertrieben.
Zwei meiner Jungs fahren seit ´05 die Pike und kommen unten jedesmal mit einen Grinsen aus dem Schwärmen kaum raus.Und das hier,im Marzocchi Land!
Und jetzt basta!Neues Thema bitte!


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

genau!
das thema federung ist genauso ergiebig wie die frage:
was ist das beste auto?
oder
was ist die beste religion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grossy (22. Februar 2006)

Servus,

habe HEUTE Morgen bei Canyon bezüglich Optitune (Pike Gabel) Streichung aus meiner Bestellbestätigung angerufen hat sich alles aufgek.


War ein   VERSEHEN !!!!!


Also alles OK !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> habe HEUTE Morgen bei Canyon bezüglich Optitune (Pike Gabel) Streichung aus meiner Bestellbestätigung angerufen hat sich alles aufgek.
> 
> ...



spitze! dann wirste sicher auch spass mit dem esx haben! 

Ich hab NIE gesagt, dass die Pike schlecht ist! Nur zu weich


----------



## Maschsa (22. Februar 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein letztes Wort zum Sonntag.Hier im Friaul fahren wir trails(besser trials) runter die man sich als Wanderer kaum runtertraut.Das ist nicht übertrieben.
> Zwei meiner Jungs fahren seit ´05 die Pike und kommen unten jedesmal mit einen Grinsen aus dem Schwärmen kaum raus.Und das hier,im Marzocchi Land!
> Und jetzt basta!Neues Thema bitte!



Warum hast Du ein ES6 und nicht ein ES-X bestellt?

Ich war auch hin und hergerissen, zwischen ES und ES-X. Habe mich dann für das ES entschieden, da die Talas schon letztes Jahr nur positive Berichte hatte. Wäre die Pike Luftgefedert (bei meinem schwankenden Gewicht) gewesen hätte ich wohl ein ES-X bestellt. Bin aber mit dem ES voll zufrieden und würde es nicht mehr hergeben.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Wern (22. Februar 2006)

Dann nenn mal DEIN gewicht und ob bei dir Standard-feder drin ist. "möglicherweise" its für dich ja auch ok

HAb vollgeladen ca. 90Kilo. Hab die Xtra Firm Feder drin. Hoffe doch dass das für mich ok ist. Mit der Standardfeder wär ich sicher nicht zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## grossy (22. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> spitze! dann wirste sicher auch spass mit dem esx haben!
> 
> Ich hab NIE gesagt, dass die Pike schlecht ist! Nur zu weich




Kein Problem !!!!

Darum gibt es ja das Forum, das jeder etwas zu bestimmten Themen beitragen kann.
Und ich finde dieses Forum echt Klasse man ist immer auf dem laufenden immer wichtige Themen in denen jeder seine Erfahrung bzw. Wissen niederschreibt !!!!

Weiter so ihr MTB-NEWS user


----------



## rumblefish (22. Februar 2006)

Nur beim Thema Federung oder Bremsen gibt es immer wieder Feuer unterm Dach


----------



## Wuudi (22. Februar 2006)

Apropo Bremsen.

Wer hat seine Juicy schon abgefackelt ?


----------



## rumblefish (22. Februar 2006)

Ahh, geht schon wieder los  .


----------



## Friuli-Jay (22. Februar 2006)

Maschsa schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast Du ein ES6 und nicht ein ES-X bestellt?
> 
> Ich war auch hin und hergerissen, zwischen ES und ES-X. Habe mich dann für das ES entschieden, da die Talas schon letztes Jahr nur positive Berichte hatte. Wäre die Pike Luftgefedert (bei meinem schwankenden Gewicht) gewesen hätte ich wohl ein ES-X bestellt. Bin aber mit dem ES voll zufrieden und würde es nicht mehr hergeben.
> 
> Gruß Maschsa



Tja,gute Frage!Auch ich bin noch hin und hergerissen zwischen beiden Modellen.Habe mich letztlich für das ES entschieden,da ich einen absoluten Allrounder wollte,und mir einbilde,das das ES einen tick besser klettert als das ES-X.. Hier in den Dolomiten sind die Anstiege knackig!
Schliesslich fährt man 80% der Zeit bergauf und da wollte ich nicht zu sehr leiden..
Ausserdem komme ich vom FX mit 100mm Federweg,da sind auch 130mm schon eine grosse Verbesserung.


----------



## grossy (22. Februar 2006)

Mal etwas anderes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eine Frage:   Hat von euch schon einer etwas von einem Elmar Moser
                  ( unser Moser   )
                  Schwäbische Alb / Ostalbkreis gehört????

                  Gibt es von Moser so einen Guide ????

                  Gibt es überhaupt einen Bike Guide Ostalb/Schwäbische Alb ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Bremsen.
> 
> Wer hat seine Juicy schon abgefackelt ?



Holländertest oder Feuerzeug?

Übrigens: An die Juicy fahrer: Quiescht es oder nur beim Einfahren?


----------



## Didi123 (22. Februar 2006)

Der "schwäbischste" Moser ist wohl Band 6 "Allgäuer Alpen"...


Moser Bike Guide 1 (Tegernsee, Schliersee, Walchensee)
Moser Bike Guide 2 (Karwendel, Wetterstein, Werdenfels)
Moser Bike Guide 4 (Chiemgauer und Berchtesgadener Alpen)
Moser Bike Guide 5 (Lechtaler Alpen, Mieminger Kette, Füssen, Außerfern)
Moser Bike Guide 6 (Allgäuer Alpen)
Moser Bike Guide 7 (Oberbayern 1)
Moser Bike Guide 8 (Genußtouren Oberbayern)
Moser Bike Guide 11 (Gardasee 1)
Moser Bike Guide 12 (Gardasee 2)

Was sind eigtl. Band 9 + 10 ??


----------



## CES7 (22. Februar 2006)

Sollte nur beim Einfahren quietschen.
Wichtiger ist, dass sie nicht rupft.
Hatten die Louise FR's letztes Jahr am ES Rahmen.


----------



## Maschsa (22. Februar 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,gute Frage!Auch ich bin noch hin und hergerissen zwischen beiden Modellen.Habe mich letztlich für das ES entschieden,da ich einen absoluten Allrounder wollte,und mir einbilde,das das ES einen tick besser klettert als das ES-X.. Hier in den Dolomiten sind die Anstiege knackig!
> Schliesslich fährt man 80% der Zeit bergauf und da wollte ich nicht zu sehr leiden..
> Ausserdem komme ich vom FX mit 100mm Federweg,da sind auch 130mm schon eine grosse Verbesserung.



Dann hoffe ich, dass Du, wenn Du dein ES6 hast, nicht nur unten sondern auch oben am Berg mit einen Grinsen und Schwärmen rauskommst.


----------



## grossy (22. Februar 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "schwäbischste" Moser ist wohl Band 6 "Allgäuer Alpen"...
> 
> 
> Moser Bike Guide 1 (Tegernsee, Schliersee, Walchensee)
> ...




Gute Frage !!!!!

Keine Ahnung..... hmmm müsste man mal schauen !!!!

Danke für die schnelle ANTWORT
Gruss


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

noch mal ein nachtrag zur pike. auch ich habe canyon noch mal wegen des gestrichenen optitune angerufen. war auch bei mir ein versehen. offenbar müssen sich die canyon mitarbeiter erst daran gewöhnen dass es jetzt ein ES(-X) modell mit stahlfeder gibt  . 
ich werde das esx probieren. auch wenn ich wegen der feder etwas skeptisch bin. sie ist für fahrer ab 80 kg geeignet. und das übertreffe ich leider recht deutlich. aber laut canyon kann man die federhärte an der gabel noch einstellen. kann mir einer von euch schrauben und rädchenspezis sagen wo das geht?


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

eigentlich ist die federhärte fix. da kann man nichts verstellen. wie soll das auch gehen. entweder ist die feder hart oder weich. würde mich mal eher erkundigen, ob es einen fremdhersteller mit noch einer härteren feder gibt. am besten bei rock shox selber nachfragen. die sollten sich doch auskennen.


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

das is die härteste feder die rock shox anbietet.

edit: laut canyon. würde mich aber sehr wundern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2006)

@ CES7 :
kenne mich mit Scheiben gar nicht aus. Ein Kumpel hat die Juicy seven und die quietscht immer wenn sie nass ist (ist das normal?! ), dann aber richtig heftig. Es muss nicht mal richtig nass sein damits wiederlich wird. Und wenns trocken ist dann hört sie sich an wie ein altes Auto   ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.  
Und ein anderer Kumpel hat eine Louise an seinem XC6 ausm Vorjahr und die Rattert(e) hinten. Was ist an diesem Rattern denn so schlimm? 
Nochmal zur Juicy...als ich am Samstag bei Canyon war und ein XC5 (nur für die Rahmengröße, bestellt ist ein XC6 / KW19 ) probe gefahren bis hat die Juicy gar nicht gequietscht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sie schon eingebremst war. Wodurch kommt denn das quietschen und was kann man dagegen tun wenn es auch nach dem einbremsen noch ist? 
Quietschen Scheiben immer wenns nass ist? Bei der Julie von nem anderen war das mit dem quietschen auch ziemlich schlimm (bei Regenwetter).
Verwirrend was ich da zusammengefrickelt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

entweder .....

- du hast die beläge nich richtig eingebremst
- du hast die beläge zu doll eingebremst --> verglaste Beläge = Mülltonne oder 
   abschleifen.
- der bremssattel sitzt locker?!?!?

oder....

- du hast die falschen oder oder qualitativ mindere beläge.


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

täch auch,

habe mich - zwecks eigener bestellung - zum thema es / esx bei canyon schlau gemacht.

fahrern über 92 kg kann, sofern sie nicht sänftengleichen federungskomfort (auf kosten der durchschlagsreserven) wünschen, eher von der PIKE und somit auch vom esx abgeraten werden, da es von rock shox als STÄRKSTE feder nur die von 72-82 kg gibt. und da passen auch keine anderen fabrikate rein - was für ein ausgefuchstes system...

der hotlineberater hat mir daher zum ES mit der frei einstellbaren talas geraten - allerdings unter umgehnung sämtlicher freeride-einlagen. 
sonst wir bei meinem gewicht *paff* ruck zuck aus der luft-gabel eine ohne luft und mein konto wird mit einer reperatur nicht unter 200 eusen belastet.
und kein wunsch liegt mir ferner...
das ist eben der in in kauf zu nehmende nachteil der ausgetüftelten luftfederung in verbindung mit hohem fahrergewicht und / oder größeren drops (also ab 80 kg nicht dauernd 3m-sprünge machen...  ).

das torque lohnt sich wohl am ehesten, wenn man diverse berge vor der tür hat, da es bergab am meisten rockt. bergauf auf auch, aber bergab eben mehr - ist eben eher ein freerider. also nix für mich, der ich hier z.zt. im flachland hause.

bautermin für ein es7 wäre bei aktueller bestellung die 21 KLW (= 3. märzwoche) - das muss ich mir daher nochmal über kurz überlegen, da ist der sommer ja schon halb rum...  

fazit:
wer über 92 kg wiegt, sollte sich lieber ein es anstatt eines esx bestellen, sonst schaukelt er nachher u.U. wie der fliegende holländer über die trials ...   

ps.: da hier einige anscheinend unsicher bzgl. ihrer bereits getätigten esx-bestellung sind, habe ich meine erkenntnisse auch hier im wartezimmer gepostet.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

also, beide räder: ES6 und ESX7, die ich fuhr, haben höllisch gequiescht.

also talas = schrott für schwere leute? Und warum gibts dann ne Long Travel Talas ?? Kann ja auch nciht sein... Was ist denn am Torque drauf ? 


OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!!!!

*
FOX 36 Talas RC2*

auf keinen fall mit dem Torque über 90 kg belasten und keine Drops ...


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> täch auch,
> 
> 
> bautermin für ein es7 wäre bei aktueller bestellung die 21 KLW (= 3. märzwoche) - das muss ich mir daher nochmal über kurz überlegen, da ist der sommer ja schon halb rum...
> ...



3. märzwoche? du meinst wohl 3. maiwoche. ich hab mein ES7 vor 2 wochen auch bestellt und da is der VMT  KW 18. also anfang Mai


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

ja wenn die höllisch gequietscht haben waren die beläge wohl noch nciht eingebremst. das is bei standrädern so. meinste nich auch?


----------



## griesschnitte (22. Februar 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> STÄRKSTE feder nur die von 72-82 kg gibt.



korrektur: stärkste feder >80kg
wenn man sich allerdings die range der anderern federn ansieht, müsste bei der stäksten bei etwa 95kg schluss sein. danach wirds evtl zu weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> . aber laut canyon kann man die federhärte an der gabel noch einstellen. kann mir einer von euch schrauben und rädchenspezis sagen wo das geht?



Das geht nicht. Die Pike hat keine Federvorspannung. 
Und sie hat auch nicht Marzzochi MX Like Luft/Feder-Teile. 

Was du, soweit wir hier im FOrum zusammen rausgefunden haben:

Unten am Holm, Zugstufe. Ausfederngeschwindigkeit

Oben: Druckstufe, oder auch Floodgate, Einfedergeschwindigkeit

Dann noch Lockout. BLockt die G abel.

Und Uturn: Federwegverstellung


Als Option solls nen PopLoc Adjust für 100 EUro geben, mit dem du wohl ne einstellbare Kompression hast. OB das jetzt wirklich was f+ür die Federhärte bringt, bezweifle ich.


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

und wieso kommst du jetzt drauf dass die talas nichts für schwerere fahrer is??


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2496014&postcount=137

vielleicht ab und zu mal in andren subforen nachgucken.


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

ja allerdings is für mich vor allem der letzte satz interessant. der rät nämlich bei hohem fahrergewicht von einem esx ab


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2496014&postcount=137

vielleicht ab und zu mal in andren subforen nachgucken.


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

cool das hab ich schon gelesen^^


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> korrektur: stärkste feder >80kg
> wenn man sich allerdings die range der anderern federn ansieht, müsste bei der stäksten bei etwa 95kg schluss sein. danach wirds evtl zu weich



jo, war ein gedanklicher fehler: > 82 kg. aber ab 92 verlässt man somit die bis 82 kg übliche 10kg-stufenreichweite der feder und sollte es so ca.ab 95 lieber lassen. 
bei der boxxer gibt es federn bis 100 kg, dann hört's aber auch da auf. nur marzocci hat noch stärkere federn, aber deren all mountain bzw. bomber-serie steht ja nicht zur debatte. 
das wäre doch noch eine klasse option für das ergotuning - heavy duty forks & shocks für piloten von 100 - 110 kg.  
drüber können & müssen sie ja nichts anbieten, da die rahmen bis 120 kg getestet und genehmigt sind...  

@ alpha: die talas rc2 ist doch wohl etwas anders ausgelegt,als die normalo-version - das sagt einem doch schon die steckachse und der holm-durchmesser. 
aber spätestens ab 95 oder 100 kg solte man sicherlich auch bei der rc2 mit erhöhtem verschleiß rechnen und sein gewicht in die überlegung "3 m ist mir zu niedrig, wie hoch darf der drop denn nun noch sein?" mit einbeziehen. immer getreu der alten indianerweisheit: e = m *c2
denn auch für ~1000 eusen (stolzer einzelpreis, respekt) hält ein druckbehälter bei dem geringen materialgewicht ("ca. 2,25 kg") nicht alles aus. aber du kannst ja beruhigt herumdroppen, da du ja deutlich weniger wiegst.

@bayker: jawoll, wunsch war vater des gedankens- 3 maiwoche. oder wohl eher die 4. annehmen, um übermäßigem erwartungsruck zu entgehen. für lieferhärtefälle a là griesschnitte zusätzlich noch eine 50-er packung valium 10 oder einkaufen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Februar 2006)

> @ alpha: die talas rc2 ist doch wohl etwas anders ausgelegt,als die normalo-version - das sagt einem doch schon die steckachse und der holm-durchmesser.



jetzt mal langsam, leute! ihr sollt mal üben euch auf die postings zu beziehen! bei +90 kilo wurde von der Talas abegeraten, wegen? Genau! Wegen Dichtungen, sicher nicht wegen Achsen.
DEIN Argument sind die Achsen, nicht die Dichtungen - darum gehts aber nicht.


----------



## pjfa (22. Februar 2006)

Canyon send me my XC7 today from Koblenz. I think in 8/10 days i have it at home.


----------



## Wuudi (22. Februar 2006)

Yeah ! Great news!

My bike was sent on friday and on wednesday I had it already. Dont know if portoguese are as fast as italians


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (22. Februar 2006)

@a-c:
nu lass aber ma die katze im dorf. die pike is zu weich und für schwere fahrer ungeeignet. und die talas soll nich für fahrer über 90kg sein? ich will dir nich zu nahe treten aber ich finde du bist ein klein wenig zu viel pessimist und nörgler. die pike war zu weich weil da nich die richtigen federn drin sind. und die talas hält keine 2m drops mehr aus wenn ein 90kg mann drauf sitzt. 
ehrliche frage: wer von euch wiegt über 90kg und hat schon mal einen 2m drop gemacht??

also ich finde die art wie du dich gegen alles stämmst was hier besprochen wird ein wenig lästig


----------



## Bayker (22. Februar 2006)

das mit dem valium gefällt mir  . 

ich hab am 5.5. geburtstag und hoffe mal dass ES + - 2 tage bei mir zu hause dann steht. 

aba naja. wozu gibts denn so caritative einrichtugen wie das mtb-news wartezimmer   . 

wenn ich euch nich hätt wär ich sch on ammok  gelaufen. 

wenn ich jetzt schon so die ersten biker im wald rumgurken seh. das is echt fies       . 

naja was soll man machen. bis VMT KW 18 is noch lange hin 

 hoffe mal es bleibt bei KW 18  . wenns so wie bei greisschnitte läuft gibts eine postfiliale weniger in bielefeld


----------



## pjfa (22. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah ! Great news!
> 
> My bike was sent on friday and on wednesday I had it already. Dont know if portoguese are as fast as italians



I hope so


----------



## bonzai (22. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> also talas = schrott für schwere leute? Und warum gibts dann ne Long Travel Talas ?? Kann ja auch nciht sein... Was ist denn am Torque drauf ?
> 
> OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ich habe mich 1a auf dein posting bezogen. wenn eine gabel mit max. 150 mm federweg für "all mountain" (wer erfindet solche kategorien?) bzw. enduro ausgelegt ist, und eine andere gabel mit max. 130 mm für cross country, können sie nicht direkt miteinander verglichen werden. das wirkungsprinzip ist zwar gleich, doch sind technisch beide auf ihren jeweiligen einsatzzweck zugeschnitten. daher u.a. die steckachse für mehr steifigkeit bei der rc2.

luftgabeln sind generell wartungsintensiver als z.b. gabeln mit stahlfeder und offenem ölbad - die talas-reihe bildet da keine ausnahme. und im falle einer überlastung sind auch talas komplett platt - weil ehedem luftgefedert.

für schwere fahrer und / oder besonders starke belastungen wird daher seitens des fachhändlers gerne mal zu feder/ölbad-gabeln geraten - mir z.b.  wurde von 3 händlern (die selbst aktiv fahren) zu solchen gabeln geraten, beispielsweise zur all mointain 1 von marzocci. dafür gibt es auch extra federn für fahrer > 100 kg. das muss prinzip haben...  

dies alles ist doch keine herabwürdigung der talas-reihe an sich und erst recht keine der canyon-crew (für's verbauen) - und von deinem heißgeliebten, weil bestellten es auch nicht.
die talas-reihe besteht aus 1a gabeln und gilt daher z.zt. ja auch vielen als technisch marktführend. nur für mich und andere fahrer mit > 100 kg sind luftgefederte gabeln an fahrrädern, die zu mehr als cross country und etwas all mountain genutzt werden sollen, nicht die optimale wahl. denn auch die teuerste luftgabel wird bauartbedingt stets weniger robust sein und intensiverer wartung / pflege bedürfen, als simpler (aber robster) aufgebaute gabeln mit stahl- oder titan-federn sowie ggf. öldämpfung. 

für fahrer bis 90 kg oder so sind luftgabeln - je nach zweck, hersteller und kontostand - eine super sache. für mich mit roundabout 110 kg zum zwecke von - selbst gelegentlichem - all mountain- oder enduro-einsatz aber nicht, da ich nicht (infolge ggf. widriger umstände) plötzlich mit einem x-hundert-euro-schaden an einer sich bis dato super fahrenden luftgabel dastehen will. 
ich bevorzuge für solche einsatzzwecke (auch infolge fachmännnischer beratung) eine angeblich weniger sensible stahl-öl-gabel (bei >100 kg spricht sowieso alles sensibel genug an... ).

du hingegen kannst dich mit deinen < 90 kg uneingeschränkt auf dein es mit talas freuen und einen ausführlichen fahrbericht und / oder einstellungsfred posten, wenn dich das gute stück erreicht hat.

evt. bestelle ich mir auch das es7 (muss vorher noch 2 anderes bikes testen), lasse dann die enduropisten und bikeparks links liegen und erfreue mich dank moderatem cc-, trail und cross-einsatz ebenfalls uneingeschränkt an einer super abzustimmenden talas-luftgabel. und mache nicht einen einzigen 1m-drop damit...  
für härtere sachen muss ich mir dann entweder auf volkskosten ein titan-skelett implantieren lassen oder noch 2-3 jahre sparen und mir dann ggf. ein torque 3 ("Die härtere Variante des Torque") oder ein ähnlich gelagertes produkt besorgen.

isse einfach, isse cremig...


@pjfa: congrats & good nerves for the next 10 days.


----------



## dl1tom (22. Februar 2006)

Kann man diese Geschmacksfragen nicht im thread esx vs es??? fortführen? Ist etwas ermüdend.


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Februar 2006)

ich finds recht amüsant, dass vor 2 tagen plötzlich das thema "ist mein rad auch für über 100kg geeignet" aufgetaucht ist. dachte immer, fahrer jenseits der 100kg marke sind äusserst selten. lngsam mehren sich jedoch die stimmen und ich verliere langsam den überblick. mensch, gibts hier viele jungs, deren mütter gut kochen können.


----------



## CES7 (23. Februar 2006)

Ab Mitte 20 tendiert man automatisch zum Übergewicht. Das konnte ich mit 21 auch noch nicht glauben. War eigentlich immer spindeldürr. Mittlerweile bin ich 28 und es geht langsam gewichtsmäßig aufwärts. Da ich die Talas mit meinen 0,1 Tonnen aber nicht überstrapaziere funktioniert sie noch einwandfrei. Ich fahre meinen Diesel ja auch nicht frühs bei -8°C mit 5000 U/min.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Februar 2006)

Ab Mitte 20 ? Hmm ich bin jetzt bald 27 und seit ich letztes Jahr intensivst mit dem Biken angefangen habe bin ich im Sommer von 63 auf fast 60 runter


----------



## Astaroth (23. Februar 2006)

Zitat:CES7
*



			Ab Mitte 20 tendiert man automatisch zum Übergewicht. Das konnte ich mit 21 auch noch nicht glauben. War eigentlich immer spindeldürr. Mittlerweile bin ich 28 und es geht langsam gewichtsmäßig aufwärts
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Hallo,
kann deine Aussage nicht bestätigen den nun bin ich seit ein paar Wochen 30Jahre alt und hab seit Ewigkeiten immer das gleiche Gewicht von ca. 77KG  bei einer Grösse 185cm.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (23. Februar 2006)

Als ich 77kg wog sah ich aus wie ein Zuchthäusler.


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

ich bin 1,90 groß und wiege knapp 75 kilo. keinen speck aufn hüften.    . und nen sixpack is besser als nen fass


----------



## Tigo (23. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Mitte 20 tendiert man automatisch zum Übergewicht. Das konnte ich mit 21 auch noch nicht glauben.




HaHA  ,

Super Ausrede  

Ja,ja,  die böse Evolution


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

die milch machts     . 

die richtige ernährung und viel bewegung und ihr habt keine probleme mehr mit zu schwachen federn


----------



## grossy (23. Februar 2006)

Hallooo  !!!!!!

Was für Themen !!!!   

Ich muss noch bis KW 19 auf ´mein ESX WARTEN   

Eure SORGEN möchte ich haben !!!! 

Gruss


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Februar 2006)

ich finds saulustig!!!!
ich bin 195, hab nen abischnitt von 2,2, und mein gabelschaft ist 32mm ich dagegen bin 33 jahre alt. wenn ich das alles multipliziere und substrahiere, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, ob das esx das richtige fahrrad für mich ist. oder doch lieber das xc, oder der neue opel zafira?????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

ja sags ma spinnts ihr ????     . affengeil dieses thema. ihr spinnt doch    .


----------



## loxa789 (23. Februar 2006)

ab 20 gehts nur noch bergab. sag ich doch immer! nur keiner glaubs mir 
nehme auch immer mehr zu  werd im sommer aber wieder nur knapp über 60 kg liegen. derzeit etwa 65kg  bei 172. 



			
				Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> ja sags ma spinnts ihr ????     . affengeil dieses thema. ihr spinnt doch    .




leider werden die alten menschen alle etwas komisch.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (23. Februar 2006)

ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

ich habe schon ungefähr vor 2 jahren mein kampfgewicht von 74 kilo erriecht und seitdem hab ich die 75 kg marke nie überschritten.


auch inner weihnachtszeit net. komisch is das. ich kann essen was ich will aba ich nehm nich zu


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ein mann ohne bauch ist ein krüppel



der is alt. hat mein trainer mir auch andauernd vorgelabert


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Februar 2006)

da die nachfrage das angebot an canyon bikes sowieso immer übersteigt, sollte canyon die bikes sowieso nicht an leute mit übergewicht ausliefern. das halten die räder einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

und warum sollte sich ein übergewichtiger von über 110 kg nen fahrrad kaufen???


----------



## rumblefish (23. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> auch inner weihnachtszeit net. komisch is das. ich kann essen was ich will aba ich nehm nich zu



Auch wenn Du das nicht hören möchtes: "Das wird nicht immer so bleiben"  . Ich habe bis zu meinem 24. Lebensjahr 70kg bei 187cm gewogen und wollte sogar zunehmen. Hat 3 Jahre Krafttraining gekostet an die 80kg zu kommen. Heute mit 38 Lenzen kann ich die 87kg +/- 1-2kg ganz gut halten. Aber jeden Tag Pizza & Big Mäc + Sixpack ist nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

jo da könnteste recht haben. hast du denn so auch viel sport getrieben? 


also ich bemühe mich mein sixpack so lange wie möglich zu behalten, auch wenns vllt doof klingt. es kommt bei der weiblichen fraktion sehr gut an 

jeder tut wasser kann


----------



## rumblefish (23. Februar 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> jo da könnteste recht haben. hast du denn so auch viel sport getrieben?



Durchschnittlich 3 x wöchentlich seit 16 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

hört sich ja jutt an. was machstn da so? 

ich geh jeden 2. tag joggen circa 10-15km und mache jeden 2. tag ergometertraining. 


wenn das bike dann endlich anfang mai da is werd ich den eergometer gegen das bike eintauschen


----------



## bonzai (23. Februar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds saulustig!!!!
> ich bin 195, hab nen abischnitt von 2,2, und mein gabelschaft ist 32mm ich dagegen bin 33 jahre alt. wenn ich das alles multipliziere und substrahiere, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, ob das esx das richtige fahrrad für mich ist. oder doch lieber das xc, oder der neue opel zafira?????????????????



1,99 * 2,2 * 32 * 35 / (sqrt [108 kg *3 pi]*max. 2200 eu) = leichtkraftrad. 

hmm, am besten kaufe ich mir also eine gut erhaltene eine kreidler florett. oder lieber eine simson schwalbe?
damit komme ich bei meinem abnormen gewicht dann kaum einen hügel hinauf, so dass sich die frage nach einem sportlichen hinunter erst gar nicht stellt. 

der latente plautzenverdacht perlt an mir  jedoch ab, bei mir wackelt nix! (na ja, das übliche eben...  ). alles mühsam erschwommen & antrainiert - bis auf die alljährlich wiederkehrende (aber auch wieder verschwindende) kleine winter-isolierung von ca. 6 kg.
aber die muss man hier im feuchtkalten norden auch haben - man nehme nur mal den seehund als beispiel, der hat sich in jahrzehntausenden angepasst! 
wie heißt es doch: survival of the fatest...

nach all dem jahrelangen, laaaangweiligen bahnen-geschwimme und studio-gerenne habe ich aber nun keinen bock mehr auf chlorwasserbecken und crosstrainer und will mehr draußen in der natur sporteln. und dann kommt RS daher und setzt mir die pike mit 4 butterweichen zwergenfedern vor die nase...  

der DIN-zwerg ist schon seit jeher mein ärgster feind (alles ist mir immer irgendwie zu klein oder nicht haltbar genug) und auch hier hat mich sein (wieder erwarten langer) arm wieder erreicht. stärkste feder > 82 kg !
und dann seid ihr auch noch so gemein und lacht darüber... *schnief*
ich spiel nicht mehr mit euch...

@ loxa789: 65 kg hatte ich auch mal - irgendwann mit 14, in dem jahr war ich auch mal kurze zeit 1,72 groß. passt also, oder?   

@ bayker: essen kann ich auch jede menge, aber die vertrackten gerstenkaltschalen haben sich vor einigen jahren ein gästebuch nahe meines geometrischen schwerpunktes eingerichtet, in das sich alle beim durchlaufen eintragen. das zu löschen, bereitet mir dann doch hin und wieder etwas arbeit...


----------



## Bayker (23. Februar 2006)

lol  ³


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Februar 2006)

lieber bonzai
spiel doch weiter mit uns!
kleine gegenrechnung mit 18 jahren war ich 193cm gross bei einem körpergewicht von 68kg. so viel zur DIN größe. dank hopfen, malz und hefe sind es mittlerweile respektable 83-85kg


----------



## bonzai (23. Februar 2006)

na dann bist du doch auf dem besten wege und es besteht noch hoffnung für dich...


----------



## rumblefish (24. Februar 2006)

Was man so alles tun muss um sich fitzuhalten. Bei uns in Frankfurt ist grad schönster Sonnenschein um die 0 Grad, aber mit Biken ist nix weil ab 400HM Schnee, bzw. Eisplatten angesagt sind. Hab's gestern mal versucht und bin nach einem fröhlichen Jump  auf vereisten Untergrund gelandet. Als ich nach ein paar Minuten wieder aufstehen konnte, musste ich mich wirklich fragen ob ich nicht langsam zu alt für diese Sch...... bin . 

Bin zur Zeit eh verzweifelt wegen sportlicher Aktivitäten. Rudern auf dem Main kannst Du wegen derzeitigen Strömungsverhältnissen vergessen, Snowboarden gehts erst wieder Ende März und Fitnesstudio ist halt notgedrungende Alternative. Naja, dafür freuts meinen Doggy das ich grade 3 x wöchentlich mit Ihm laufen gehe (ca. 10 km)


----------



## Tom33 (24. Februar 2006)

Woher kenn ich das alles nur... Bis 2001 regelmässig gefahren = 78Kg; 2002/3 deutlich weniger aufm Rad = 80Kg; ab 2003 Computer Freak = max 88 und zur Zeit 86Kg; ab Ende 2005 wieder aufm Bike = ~ 86Kg --> ich bleibe am Ball 

Bin 1,84m...


----------



## anturner (24. Februar 2006)

Naechste Woche ist es soweit - mein Torque Ltd wird gebaut. Ein wenig nervoes bin ich schon. Wird es sich gut einleben in der Schweiz aus dem fernen Asien und Deutschland kommend? Wird es all die SChlaege und Unebenheiten wegstecken koennen?
Ja wir werden uns zuerst an einander gewoehnen muessen, denn auch ich trete diesen Federwegen jungfraeulich entgegen..

Wir werden beide Strahlen


----------



## ultraschwer (24. Februar 2006)

Also  --   Muskeln sind schwerer als Fett.

Und wenn einer zwischen 185 und 195 groß ist, sind 90 kg nicht schlecht.
Klar, am Berg tuts weh, aber ich wollte trotzdem kein 175 kleiner 
70 kg wiegender Hänfling sein.

Wer in der Premiumklasse durchs Leben schreitet, muss gewisse
Dinge einfach mittragen  

gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (24. Februar 2006)

PeaGravelShox* scheint wohl davon auszugehen, dass ihre Zielgruppe nur aus Leuten mit einem Gewicht von maximal 82 Kilogramm besteht. Ab 1,90 m Körpergröße ist also Schluss mit lustig.


*Pea Gravel = Steinchen/Feinkies


----------



## corallus (24. Februar 2006)

@Rumblefish



> Bin zur Zeit eh verzweifelt wegen sportlicher Aktivitäten



Warum denn das? Schon mal hiermit versucht: http://www.t-hall.de/ffm/index.html
So als Ausgleich zum Beinsport...


----------



## bonzai (24. Februar 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in der Premiumklasse durchs Leben schreitet, muss gewisse Dinge einfach mittragen



*g*  


tja, der eintritt in die premiumklasse ist aber vielfach auch mit einiger last verbunden, auch finanzieller natur:

klamotten - muss ich annähenrd alle regular kaufen, günstige ware ist das wegen der passformen dann sowieso oft nicht.
ernährung - von meinem energiebedarf lebt wonanders wahrscheinlich eine kleinfamilie. oder zumindest meine freundin und deren mitbewohnerin samt 1 hund und 2 katzen.
kneipe / party - für einen vergleichbaren (mitunter ja gewünschten) effekt muss ich immer das 1,5 - 2-fache an pils konsumieren, wie der rest meines bekanntenkreises.
komfort - in der bahn und besonders in flugzeugen ist es mit normal sitzen nix, dazu fehlen mir abschnallbare beine, so ist es eine reine tortur. da hilft später,  wenn ich mal groß, stark und reich bin, nur noch die 1. / business class...
auto kaufen - die günstigen reiskocher fallen alle weg, da mit 4-5 kindersitzen ausgestattet. die schweden werden gemäß der sitzmaße aber auch schon wieder kleiner...
fahrrad kaufen - s. diverse freds & postings in diesem forum... 

undsoweiterundsofort. 

also mit 1,90 wäre ich ja ganz zufrieden, aber 199,6 cm sind zuviel des guten. schade, das ich dieses premium-abo nicht abbestellen, bzw. das paket umkonfigurieren kann...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (24. Februar 2006)

Die erste Lieferung ES-X 6 ist fertig montiert  

Hat ja schließlich lange genug gedauert...


Habe heute nen Anruf bekommen und werde jetzt sofort zum Canyon-Shop fahren...

Fotos und Fahrberichte später


----------



## Mighty (24. Februar 2006)

Hi liebe Canyongemeinde  !
Ich habe es getan, puhhh, welche Qualen habe ich gelitten, bis ich nach reischlichem Abwägen, hier Mitlesen, Probefahren (hatte gestern spontan Zeit gefunden, Altweiber sei Dank und bin die 150 Km zum Koblenzer Shop hochgedüst), Rechnen und ähh Geldzählen  zur Entscheidung gekommen bin und bestellt habe. Ein ES7 ist es geworden mit VRO System. Und der Liefertermin, ohhh jesses, ist Ende Mai, wahh! Wie werde ich die Wartezeit nur überstehen können ....Na jedenfalls freue ich mich schon mächtig drauf!  Allen die noch mitwarten wünsche ich viel Geduld!

Mit ungeduldigen Grüßen, Mighty


----------



## griesschnitte (24. Februar 2006)

ich glaub ich nenn das es7 ab heute vw golf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (24. Februar 2006)

Heh, lass das mal!

Das ES6-2005 wurde ja auch net Pölö genannt


----------



## Didi123 (24. Februar 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Hi liebe Canyongemeinde  !
> Ich habe es getan, puhhh, welche Qualen habe ich gelitten, bis ich nach reischlichem Abwägen, hier Mitlesen, Probefahren (hatte gestern spontan Zeit gefunden, Altweiber sei Dank und bin die 150 Km zum Koblenzer Shop hochgedüst), Rechnen und ähh Geldzählen  zur Entscheidung gekommen bin und bestellt habe. Ein ES7 ist es geworden mit VRO System. Und der Liefertermin, ohhh jesses, ist Ende Mai, wahh! Wie werde ich die Wartezeit nur überstehen können ....Na jedenfalls freue ich mich schon mächtig drauf!  Allen die noch mitwarten wünsche ich viel Geduld!
> 
> Mit ungeduldigen Grüßen, Mighty



Sei mal lieber froh, dass Du überhaupt noch eines bekommst...


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

pfohlenrolle !  Radelst Du so langsam retour ?


----------



## Trailsucker (24. Februar 2006)

ich werde nun kurz das wartezimmer verlassen. aber dann sofort wieder kommen. ich habe heute von einem ESX-6 auf ein ES-6 umbestellt. die frage ob ich mit einer feder für fahrer mit 80kg+ glücklich geworde wäre, wird nicht beantwortet. wenns nich gepasst hätte wäre mir das einfach zu viel geld gewesen. das isses mir nich wert. nun muss ich halt auf meine geliebten 3m drops verzichten^^. aber ich glaube das ES is auch ein hammer bike. wo ich doch jetzt ein bild gesehen hab und mir das anodisierte silber so gefallen hat.


----------



## CES7 (24. Februar 2006)

ES6 hätte ich mir bestellt, aber dann hätte ich
Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Laufräder und Schaltwerk tauschen müssen.

LX Kurbel passt nicht zum hellen Silber des Rahmens -> XT
Lenker, Vorbau -> VRO
Laufräder mit Deore Naben? -> Mavic Laufräder mit XT Naben
Schaltwerk X.9 -> X.0


----------



## RonnyS (24. Februar 2006)

biker2005...bist Du sicher ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> ES6 hätte ich mir bestellt, aber dann hätte ich
> Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Laufräder und Schaltwerk tauschen müssen.
> 
> LX Kurbel passt nicht zum hellen Silber des Rahmens -> XT
> ...



ich hab das es geholt, weil ich die 2000 euro hab und ich mir die 200 mehr leisten kann. 

LX kurbel find ich hässlich. XT gefällt mir, neben der XTR und der alten, ovalen octalink LX kurbel aktuell als beste kurbeln auf dem markt. aber die xtr ist ja nicht so steif wie die xt.

lenker, vorbau : VRO Eco riser bei mir  + barends. griffe ergon.

ich glaub nicht wirklich, ob du deore oder deore XT merken wirst, womoeglich nicht kaputt faehrst. 
das ES7 hat ja die sun. ist natuerlich noch mal ne klasse drueber mit gedichteten industrielagern.

beim schaltwerks ists mir egal. x.0 ist nur optik.


----------



## mr.miro (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo !!!
Ich kann mich endlich Euch anschlieÃen. 
Ich bin nÃ¤mlich seit heute ein stolzer Besitzer einer BestellbestÃ¤tigung. Bestellt wurde ein ES 9 und der Montagetermin ist...
NÃ¶, quatsch lieber vom Anfang an.
Also, bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem Baumarkt-Bike der Marke "Pro Style" (kennt mit Sicherheit niemand) mal mehr, mal weniger gut zu Recht gekommen. Gekauft habe ich das gute Teil bei Praktiker vor 10 Jahren. Alufelgen + Alurahmen und sonst Alivio von Shimano. Der Preis damals 800,- DM. Fahrleistung pro Jahr ca. 3500 km und kaum Berge.
Da ich mir vor ein paar Monaten eine Federgabel zulegen wollte und nicht wusste welche, habe mir spontan die Zeitschrift "Bike" gekauft mit der Hoffnung, dass sie mir die Entscheidung leichter macht. Was fÃ¼r ein Irrtum !!! Statt mich mit den Gabel-Tests zu beschÃ¤ftigen, und es gab ja genug von denen, habe immer wieder auf neue FahrrÃ¤der geschaut und leise getrÃ¤umt irgendwann so eins zu besessen. 
Dann wurde die nÃ¤chste Nummer vom "Bike" gekauft, und dann noch mal eine, bis die Entscheidung in meinem Kopf fest stand: ein Canyon Nerve ES 9 muss her. Tja, leichter gedacht als getan. Auf dem weg stand in erster Linie meine Frau. Wie soll ich Ihr verklicken, dass ich ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r 2.600,- EUR haben mÃ¶chte? Keine leichte Aufgabe. Dann kam mir die Idee: Mensch, ich habe doch in 15 Tagen (18.02) Geburtstag!
Mein Wunsch wurde meiner Frau erteilt und die... Ja, wie gedacht. Sie hat mich fÃ¼r verrÃ¼ckt erklÃ¤rt. In Gedanken habe ich mich schon wieder auf meinem Praktiker-Bike gesehen. *******!
Ich habe aber nicht aufgegeben. Mein Wunsch wurde ein zweites, drittes, zwanzigstes Mal erwÃ¤hnt und... Bingo !!!
Zum Geburtstag habe ich zwar kein Bike, aber dafÃ¼r Erlaubnis bekommen: Ich kann mir mein Bike kaufen!
Somit ist mein Plan 100%-ig aufgegangen.
Der Rest ging relativ einfach.
Ich habe die Hotline von Canyon angerufen und mich nach RahmengrÃ¶Ãe erkundigt. Meine Ãberraschung war ziemlich groÃ, als ich mitbekommen habe, dass die GrÃ¶Ãe "M" die richtige fÃ¼r mich wÃ¤re. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an "L" (178 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe). Noch eine kurze Frage, ob Probefahrt mit RahmengrÃ¶Ãe "M" + "L" mÃ¶glich ist und schon saÃ ich am 21.02 im Auto auf der Fahrt nach Koblenz.
Den Laden zu finden ist leider nicht ganz einfach, aber nach 20 min. Geisterfahrt durch Koblenz wurde das Ziel letztendlich doch erreicht.
Der Laden macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, man kann sich alle Bike`s in Ruhe anschauen und wir nicht gleich von einem Ã¼bermotiviertem VerkÃ¤ufer angelabert. Na ja, als ich nach 25 min. immer noch ohne Beratung da stand wurde mir mein erster Fehler bewusst: ich habe meine Frau mitgenommen. Ihr wurde die Wartezeit allmÃ¤hlich zu lange. Klar, sie hat mein zukÃ¼nftiges ES 9 zwar geil gefunden, aber trotzdem - was soll sie in einem Fahrradladen denn machen.
Ok, irgendwann war es endlich so weit und wir wurden ganz freundlich bedient. Alle technischen Fragen wurden beantwortet, ob korrekt - keine Ahnung, ich bin ja selber AnfÃ¤nger. Dann die Probefahrt - und hier kam die EnttÃ¤uschung. Es war kein einziges Bike mit der GrÃ¶Ãe "L" da. Alles "M". Mein Ziel aber nach Koblenz zu fahren war eigentlich die Entscheidung zwischen den beiden GrÃ¶Ãen zu treffen. 
Nach dem mein Personalausweis beibehalten wurde, dÃ¼rfte ich mit dem Rad auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Laden meine Runden drehen. Der freundliche VerkÃ¤ufer hat sich verzogen was ich sehr gut fand. Ich mag nicht, wenn mich jemand die ganze Zeit beobachtet. Sogar meine Frau hat ein paar Runden gedreht, was ihr sehr gefallen hat. 
Wie gesagt, die Probefahrtzeit war unbegrenzt.
Ok, der Parkplatz ist mit Sicherheit kein Ort wo man das Rad auf Herz und Nieren testen kann, aber besser das wie nichts. Und weil mir hauptsÃ¤chlich um die Sitzposition ging warÂ´s fÃ¼r mich ausreichend.
Was den ES 9 anbelangt: Leute ich sage nur - erste Sahne. Bis auf die Federgabel. Mir kam es so vor als ich mit meinen 89 kg zu schwer fÃ¼r sie wÃ¤re.
Mir wurde spÃ¤ter erklÃ¤rt, das die Gabel nicht befÃ¼llt war oder so und sie nicht maÃgebend sei. Hat sich glaubwÃ¼rdig angehÃ¶rt.
Schade finde ich nur, dass man sich komplett auf irgendwelche Excell-Tabelen verlassen muss und nicht selber zwischen zwei Probegefahrenen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen entscheiden kann.
Die Bestellung wurde am 22.02 per Internet aufgegeben. Am 24.02 kam die BestellbestÃ¤tigung mit dem Voraussichtlichen Montagetermin KW 21/2006, also ende Mai. HURRA !!!
Ich habe mich noch mit den Canon-Mitarbeitern Ã¼ber das Thema VerfÃ¼gbarkeit unterhalten und... tatsÃ¤chlich die Nachfrage ist grÃ¶Ãer wie das Angebot.
Es kann also sein, dass schon bald bestimmte RahmengrÃ¶Ãen nicht mehr verfÃ¼gbar sind. UngewÃ¶hnlich in der heutiger Zeit oder?
So, das warâs. Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch mit der langen Geschichte nicht gelangweilt habe. Ich wollte nur meine Freude mit jemanden mitteilen. Mit meinen Arbeitskollegen kann ich das nicht machen. Sobald sie 2.600,- EUR hÃ¶ren, schauen sie mich wie einen Geisteskranken an. 
Mensch, frÃ¼her habe ich genau so gedenkt. Erst dank Euch und der Zeitschrift Bike bin ich etwas aufgeklÃ¤rt geworden. Sicher fehlt mir noch viel Ahnung, aber da ich schnell lehrne bin mir sicher, dass ich bald die Alpen Ã¼berqueren kann ;-)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Februar 2006)

> Den Laden zu finden ist leider nicht ganz einfach, aber nach 20 min. Geisterfahrt durch Koblenz wurde das Ziel letztendlich doch erreicht.



mich hats sicher 3x so lang gebraucht und ich hab in 3 geschaeften nachgefragt, wo die koblenzer strasse ist - wusste keiner! 



> Der Laden macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, man kann sich alle Bike`s in Ruhe anschauen und wir nicht gleich von einem übermotiviertem Verkäufer angelabert.



MEINE WORTE!!!!!! DAS stresst echt!



> Na ja, als ich nach 25 min. immer noch ohne Beratung da stand wurde mir mein erster Fehler bewusst:



War auch bei mir so. 



> ich habe meine Frau mitgenommen. Ihr wurde die Wartezeit allmählich zu lange. Klar, sie hat mein zukünftiges ES 9 zwar geil gefunden, aber trotzdem - was soll sie in einem Fahrradladen denn machen.



Tja, da bin ich mit 23 Jahren doch ne Evolutionsstufe weiter: Ich bin alleine und ohne Anhang hin. 




> Nach dem mein Personalausweis beibehalten wurde, dürfte ich mit dem Rad auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Laden meine Runden drehen. Der freundliche Verkäufer hat sich verzogen was ich sehr gut fand. Ich mag nicht, wenn mich jemand die ganze Zeit beobachtet. Sogar meine Frau hat ein paar Runden gedreht, was ihr sehr gefallen hat.



hat mich nicht gestoert. nur dass es bei mir gegregnet hat und zwei verkäufer im regen stehen musste. also bin ich nciht gerade 30 minuten im kreis gefahren. 





> Was den ES 9 anbelangt: Leute ich sage nur - erste Sahne. Bis auf die Federgabel. Mir kam es so vor als ich mit meinen 89 kg zu schwer für sie wäre.



das ist klar. das ist ne luftgabel. 



Schade finde ich nur, dass man sich komplett auf irgendwelche Excell-Tabelen 





> verlassen muss und nicht selber zwischen zwei Probegefahrenen Rahmengrößen entscheiden kann.



dir hätte L sowieso nicht gepasst, da zu gestreckt. 





> Ich habe mich noch mit den Canon-Mitarbeitern über das Thema Verfügbarkeit unterhalten und... tatsächlich die Nachfrage ist größer wie das Angebot.
> Es kann also sein, dass schon bald bestimmte Rahmengrößen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Ungewöhnlich in der heutiger Zeit oder?



Ungewoehnlich ja, fuer bekannte Farradmarken bekannt - somit wird der Absatz gehalten. Ganz simples prinzip der BWL. Angebot und Nachfrage. Grad mal gucken, Angebotsoligopol, s timmts ? 




> meinen Arbeitskollegen kann ich das nicht machen. Sobald sie 2.600,- EUR hören, schauen sie mich wie einen Geisteskranken an.



Mein tipp: einfach nicht verraten, tu dir se lbst den gefallen. Obs 500 oder 5000 E gekostet hat - ohne wertbezug verstehen sie es nicht. 

Dennoch, ein Kritikpuknt hab ich: GLeich 2600 Euro fuer das erste MTB auszugeben find ich etwas uebertrieben. Da hätte es auch die normale Version getan. ES6 z.B, für 800 Euro weniger - das bekommste mit 3000 km im Jahr auch nicht kaputt

Übrigens: Willst dir was gutes tun, bestellste fuer 65 Euro noch nen VRO ECO RISER System mit:







Da freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## mr.miro (25. Februar 2006)

Danke für die ausfürliche Antwort.
Aber warum soll ich ums Himmelswillen ein VRO ECO RISER System bestellen.
Sorry, die Frage ist mit Sicherheit nicht ironisch gemeint. Ich habe echt keinen blasen Schimmer.

Ansonsten was die Rahmengrösse anbelangt: meine Körpergröße ist 178 habe aber relativ kurze Beine. Die Schrittlänge beträgt gerade 83 cm. Da die Torsolänge 65 cm beträgt dachte ich mir, dass es besser wäre wenn die Oberrohrlänge etwas größer ist. Ja vielleicht ist das Quatsch, man kann ja notfalls längeren Vorbau nehmen. Mal sehen. 

Und die Fahrleistung wird natürlich deutlich erhöht. Ich wohne in Baden-Baden, also Füsse vom Schwarzwald. Genug möglichkeiten das Rad zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (25. Februar 2006)

Ist ja wie ein Quantensprung... vom Baumarkt Radl zum ES9 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Freti (25. Februar 2006)

mr.miro schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die ausfürliche Antwort.
> Aber warum soll ich ums Himmelswillen ein VRO ECO RISER System bestellen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schluckspecht (25. Februar 2006)

@mr. miro

Gratulation. Das wird bestimmt ne sehr positive Umstellung, und wennste schon mit der Baumarkt-Schleuder so viele km geradelt bist, wird sich das ES9 garantiert nicht langweilen.
Die Entscheidung mit dem Top-Bike ist bestimmt keine schlechte, da so eigentlich keinerlei Tuning-Massnahmen anfallen können. So musste deiner Anvertrauten nix weiteres aus den Rippen labbern und dein nächster Geburtstag ist ja weit entfernt. Prost.  

Schluckspecht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Februar 2006)

> Danke für die ausfürliche Antwort.
> Aber warum soll ich ums Himmelswillen ein VRO ECO RISER System bestellen.
> Sorry, die Frage ist mit Sicherheit nicht ironisch gemeint. Ich habe echt keinen blasen Schimmer.



Weil du die Ergonomie blitzschnell anpassen kannst! Mit nem Riser-Lenker haste gleich viel bessere Ergonomie beim greifen, statt mit flachen Lenkern (IIRC hat aber der ES9 nen Riser 2014 drauf).

Durch den VRO Vorbau kannste halt einmal die höhe des Vorbau und die Länge des Vorbaus und daraus auch resultierend den Winkel definieren. WIll heissen: Im Sommer nur dahin cruisen, stellst das ding halt hoch. Willste auf Uphills im Wald, stellste das Ding runter und hast gleich viel mehr Druck aufm VOrderrad. 



> Ansonsten was die Rahmengrösse anbelangt: meine Körpergröße ist 178 habe aber relativ kurze Beine. Die Schrittlänge beträgt gerade 83 cm.



Sowas würdest du halt mit dem VOrbau ausgleichen können - 

Ich hab z.B. 1,74, SL82 und IIRC armlänge von 65 cm (bin mir nciht mehr so sicher). 



> Da die Torsolänge 65 cm beträgt dachte ich mir, dass es besser wäre wenn die Oberrohrlänge etwas größer ist. Ja vielleicht ist das Quatsch, man kann ja notfalls längeren Vorbau nehmen. Mal sehen.



Also, wichtig ist, dass das Oberrohr nicht zu lang und zu kurz ist.

Da gibt es ne schöne formel: 

BIFS

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/1378/testspecial_rahmen_050.pdf

WIchtig halt: Oberrohr +/- 10 bis 20 mm, wenn, dann lieber kleiner, da du den Rest mit Vorbaulänge ausrechnest.

M passte bei mir an Rahmen ganz gut, wobei mir aber zuviel druck auf Vorderrad und Armen liegt und ich deswegen den VRO hole. 
Für ein Race-Bike und Uphill ganz gut. Das bei mir aber 50% des Jahres eher cruisen ist - ist das halt eher anstrengend. Und die 50% gehts dann technisch und Uphill / downhill. da kommt so ein Riser / VRO ganz gut. 



> Und die Fahrleistung wird natürlich deutlich erhöht. Ich wohne in Baden-Baden, also Füsse vom Schwarzwald. Genug möglichkeiten das Rad zu benutzen.



Ach , hast du es gut. Ich wohn in ner Weinbau-Region, die zwar ihre Reize hat. Aber wenn ich wald Sehen will, muss ich erstmal 15 km weit weg fahren  

Dafür sind im sommer die ausgetrockneten Traktorwege einfach Federrungstötend - goil. Und du kannst durch die Weinberge so schnell Höhenmeter sammeln, weil du einfach von einem auf den anderen Hang fahren kannst


----------



## Mighty (25. Februar 2006)

Guten morgen allerseits!

Upps, das gibt mir jetzt aber zu denken: 





			
				griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich nenn das es7 ab heute vw golf!


 , denn ich fahre tatsächlich Golf(sogar in schwarz, so wies ES7) ! Dann pedaliere ich also demnächst auch den Golf unter den Canyon Bikes*gg*! 



			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Heh, lass das mal!
> 
> Das ES6-2005 wurde ja auch net Pölö genannt


 Ja genau , danke für die Unterstützung !



			
				Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Sei mal lieber froh, dass Du überhaupt noch eines bekommst...


 Und wie froh ich bin! Du kennst das ja wahrscheinlich, nachdem man bestellt hat ist man erst mal, ähhh so euphorisch, daß mans kaum noch abwarten kann und ganz wibbelig wird ! Hab ja schon mitbekommen, daß es letztes Jahr ziemlich schnell zu Ausverkäufen kam. Tsts, was müssen die auch so gute Bikes bauen !

Ich habe übrigens heute morgen schon die Bestellbestätigung bekommen und, welche Freude, der Montagetermin ist wider Erwarten schon KW 14 , Super!

So, jetzt aber raus in die Sonne mein gutes altes Stevens noch ein wenig fordern .


----------



## King Creole (25. Februar 2006)

Yeah!!!
Mein ESX 6 ist heut morgen angekommen!


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

KING gratuliere --> FOTOS !!  Fotos !


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

pfohlenrolle ....Gib`s zu....Dein Bike ist unter der Bettdecke !  Wo bleiben die FOTOS ? (oder hast Du Dich verirrt ? ?)


----------



## JürgenH (25. Februar 2006)

So, reihe mich erneut in die Riege ein.
Hab für meine Freundin ein WXC7 in XS bestellt.
Liefertermin KW21!

Ich hab nach der Lieferung meines XC6 das WaZi nicht mehr verfolgt, gibt´s jetzt wieder die Stories vom lezten Jahr? Ich meine KW 21, das ist erst ENDE MAI!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (25. Februar 2006)

So
HAb heut früh mein ESX 7 ausgepackt. Echt geiles Teil. Sieht verdammt wuchtig aus mit Pike und Fat Albert. Überhaupt:  Die ganze Erscheinung ein Traum. 
Dann erst mal diese absolut unsinnigen Katzenaugen entfernt und ein bisschen das 'Cockpit eingerichtet. 

Tu mir hier schwer, die Juicy so einzustellen, dass ich sie mit einem Finger bedienen kann, aber gleichzeitig der Trigger nicht zu weit wegrutscht. 
So jetzt aber raus. Gefühlte -11°C. Optimal zum Bremsen einfahren. 
*Bremse:*
Muss sagen. Meine alte Louise 03 hat viel länger gebraucht bis sie gebissen hat. Die Juicy schreit am Anfang ein bisschen, aber nach 3 Bremsungen steigt das Hinterrad. Muss sagen: Das Teil lässt sich hervorragend dosieren. Mit dem  Speed Dial hab ich aber noch net rumgespielt.
*Handling*
Was mich sehr verwundert hat, war die Handlichkeit des Bikes. Hatte ja so meine Bedenken und wollte eigentlich ein M bestellen. (1,90m, 0,90 Beinlänge)
Aber L ist perfekt, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Fährt sich traumhaft, besonders wendig wirds, wenn man die Pike ein bisschen reindreht. Hat mich gleich an mein Dirtbike erinnert. Wheelie geht auch wie geschmiert.
*Gabel und Dämpfer*
Die ganzen Einstellungen sind schon ne klasse Sache, wenn man Lust hat sich damit zu beschäftigen. In der Pike hab ich die Xtra firm Feder drin. Bei ca. 90kilo. Find sie bis jetzt noch nicht zu weich. Bin sogar der Meinung sie könnte noch etwas feiner ansprechen. Aber das wird sich noch geben, wenn die Gabel mal etwas eingelaufen ist. Pop Lock ist klasse und der Einstellungsbereich vom Floodgate riesig.
Der Dämper ist: Spricht sauber an und MotionControl bzw. Lock Out funktioniert ohne Beanstandung. Passt.
*Verarbeitung*
Sieht super aus, nur ein kleiner LAckfehler am Oberrohr. Wird hoffentlich der einzige bleiben
Überall Schutzfolie und Gummiüberzüge. Daumen nach oben Canyon!

Also bis jetzt perfekt. Fehlt nur noch der erste richtige Trail.

ESXgrüsse Wern


----------



## slickbiker82 (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle "Leidensgenossen"!

War heute nach langer Irrfahrt in Koblenz auch bei Canyon und hab mir ein XC 6 bestellt. 
War die Hölle los im Laden! Man meint fast die verschenken die Dinger.
Jedenfalls waren die Verkäufer recht nett und auch kompetent.
Kann auch nur jedem empfehlen die Bikes mal live anzuschauen, bevor man kauft. (Dann wird das warten nämlich noch härter  ) 
 Spass bei Seite;  finde nämlich das das die Farben in natura ein bisschen anders aussehen als auf der HP, besonders bei den nicht schwarzen Modellen.
Ich habe mich beispielsweise erst im Laden für das xc 6 und nicht xc 7 entschieden, weil mich dort die Farbe echt überzeugt hat. 

Naja.
Jetzt heißt es halt warten und warten. 
Um den einen oder anderen hier aufzubauen: Für mich heißt es KW 22. 
Was macht man nicht alles für ein schönes neues Bike. 

Gruß d


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

wern....super...wieder ein ESX in Bayern.


----------



## RonnyS (25. Februar 2006)

P6 Sattelstützen Durchmesser vom ESX bitte


----------



## grossy (25. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> So
> HAb heut früh mein ESX 7 ausgepackt. Echt geiles Teil. Sieht verdammt wuchtig aus mit Pike und Fat Albert. Überhaupt:  Die ganze Erscheinung ein Traum.
> Dann erst mal diese absolut unsinnigen Katzenaugen entfernt und ein bisschen das 'Cockpit eingerichtet.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

kann LEIDER keine Bilder sehen !!! 

Mach uns ESX´ler (7) eine Freude !!!! 

Grüsse ein Wartender ESX´ler


----------



## löösns (25. Februar 2006)

also am 8.2. hat ein mitarbeiter per mail gemaint:

Derzeit vergeben wir Montagetermine, die bei Mitte April liegen. Bis 
dahin sind unsere Kapazitäten in der Neuradmontage aufgrund des hohen 
Bestellaufkommens bereits ausgeschöpft. Wenn Sie also innerhalb der 
kommenden Tage bestellen, ist mit der Auslieferung in der zweiten 
Aprilhälfte zu rechnen.

am 16.2. hab ich dann mein torque LTD bestellt. 2 tage später war die bestätigung im house! vorausslichtl. montagetermin: KW 19/2006 von wegen zweite aprilhälfte! erste mai hälfte würd ich dem eher sagen...!

kommt es eigentlich vor, dass die vor dem termin dran sind...? JA, schon gut, eher nicht, ich vertstehe... NICHT! stellt mehr leute an! der zusatnd herrscht schon seit 2 jahren! wieso kann man da nicht mehr leute einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CloseUp (25. Februar 2006)

So, nun darf ich auch im Wartezimmer platz nehmen.   Leider muss ich wohl noch bis KW 21 warten, bis mein Name aufgerufen wird...

War gestern mit 2 Kumpels im Canyon-Shop (dank Navi kein Problem zu finden)  Da ich mit Körpergröße 180cm und SL 85cm ziemlich genau zwischen Rahmengröße M und L liege, wollte ich die verschiedenen Größen auf jeden Fall vorher mal Probefahren.

Da ich eher tourenorientiert fahre, aber auch mal der eine oder andere Alpencross gut machbar sein soll, habe ich mich für das XC 5 entschieden. ES (130 mm Federweg) brauch ich für meine Zwecke nicht. Rahmengröße wird nun M.

Meine Kumpels haben sich auch für das XC 5 bzw. der andere für das XC 7 entschieden.
Nun heißt es nur noch bis Ende Mai warten, dann steht wieder ne Fahrt nach Koblenz an. Bei 3 Bikes lohnen sich 300 km Anfahrtsweg schon.

Grüße, CloseUp


----------



## CES7 (25. Februar 2006)

Wieso ist denn im Laden keine L vorrätig?
Haben sich da schon welche bedient?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Februar 2006)

> Die ganzen Einstellungen sind schon ne klasse Sache, wenn man Lust hat sich damit zu beschäftigen. In der Pike hab ich die Xtra firm Feder drin. Bei ca. 90kilo. Find sie bis jetzt noch nicht zu weich. Bin sogar der Meinung sie könnte noch etwas feiner ansprechen. Aber das wird sich noch geben, wenn die Gabel mal etwas eingelaufen ist. Pop Lock ist klasse und der



SO ! Hier gerne nochmal! Erinnert sich noch jemand an meine Worte, als ich die PIke in Standard als zu weich kritisierte? Jetzt habt ihr es - VON EINEM USER!
Der NICHT aufm Hinterhof wie ich fuhr. Verstanden? Also!


----------



## mr.miro (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, am 21.02 gab es im Laden definitiv keinen "L"-Rahmen. Der Verkäufer hat sich echt mühe gegeben und ziemlich lange gesucht. Mit null Erfolg.





> Übrigens: Willst dir was gutes tun, bestellste fuer 65 Euro noch nen VRO ECO RISER System mit


Ich habe heute die ganze Zeit überlegt:"Warum soll ich bei nagelneuem Bike gleich rumschrauben und den Lenker + Vorbau wechseln". Jetzt ist mir das klar geworden !!! Man kann die Teile gleich gegen Aufpreis mitbestellen. Das werde ich auch gleich am Montag tun. Und an dieser Stelle - vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. 
Ich habe im Canon-Katalog auch eine Reihe von "Ergon Griffen" gesehen. Was meint Ihr, lohnt sich hier der Aufpreis von 42,95 EUR? 

Und noch mal was die Bike`s von Canyon anbelangt. Normal ist das so, dass die Produkte auf den Fotos deutlich besser als live aussehen. Aber in Koblenz war genau das Gegenteil. Die Dinger sehen wirklich megageil aus. 
Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich bis jetzt in meinem Baumarkt-Rad verliebt war... Aber so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Immerhin in den 10 Jahren ca. 25.000 km gefahren ohne ein einziges mal stehen zu bleiben (ausser Reifenpannen).


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

Aufpreis - so kann man es nicht nennen. Du zahlst nen "erstausrüstungspreis", der ist eigentlich recht moderat. Und es kommen keine Mechanikerkosten dazu. 

Also, ich hab die Ergon ohne Endstummelchen noch mitbestellt. Selbst gefahren hab ich sie noch nicht, aber es kann ja nur positiv fuer die Ergonomie sein. WEnn sie nix sind, kommen sie halt in Ebay rein und ich zieh ein paar Ritchey TGV Grips auf. Zudem sind die Ergon schraubbar. 
Also kein Gefummel mehr mit Klebeband weil der Griff nicht hält oder Spuelmittel.. 

Ansonsten gibts MEHR zu bestellen, als der Katalog hat. Alleine mindesten 3 bis 4 verschiende frauen udn maenner terry saettel.

oder z.B. den vro eco riser - normal findest du nur den VRO ECO Flatbar. usw.. 

aber nun ja. ich bleib dabei: eigentlich hätte es locker ein ES6 fuerdich gereicht und mit dem 800 euro gesparten hättest koennen fuer dich und f rauchen was ausgeben.


----------



## Wern (26. Februar 2006)

@ alpha
Was willst du uns damit sagen??


----------



## Wern (26. Februar 2006)

Hab ein paar Fotos in der Galerie.


----------



## RonnyS (26. Februar 2006)

Liebe ESX7er ....welche Speichen haben wir ?
3.32mm oder 3.48mm


----------



## RonnyS (26. Februar 2006)

Sehr gut wern....hast Du schon unten rechts an der Gabel
einen Kabelbinder hingetan ?


----------



## Wern (26. Februar 2006)

Nein das ist nur ein Gummi, an der die Anleitung befestigt war. Muss noch weg.

Fahr heut nach Würzburg und werd mal die Streetbikequalitäten des ESX austesten. Werde dann berichten. 
Gruss Wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mighty (26. Februar 2006)

Hellau !

Alle Achtung Wern, heftige Sprunghöhe auf dem begrenzten Raum, Hut ab  ! Wie haste das da nur hingekriegt? Ich komme ausm Stand vielleicht so 10 oder 15 cm hoch ...

*Viel Spaß noch allen Karnevalsjecken! Wie sagte n Kumpel: "Ich gehe dieses Jahr als Motte, verstecke mich bis nach Karneval im Schrank" *


----------



## Wern (26. Februar 2006)

Hab mein neues Bike gesehen und bin vor Freude hoch gesprungen


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Februar 2006)

moment wern. du kommst hier aus der gegend. wir müssen uns ma treffen. ich will sehen was ich verpasst habe^^. wo wohnst du genau?? (pn)

edit: ok du kommst nicht von hier. msste erst ma deinen text lesen. kommst du öfter nach wü?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @ alpha
> Was willst du uns damit sagen??



Das, was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## grossy (26. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein neues Bike gesehen und bin vor Freude hoch gesprungen




Coole BILDER und heisses BIKE  

Wünsche dir viel Spass mit deinem STARKEM Bike aber das was ich so auf den Bildern gesehen habe ist das  ESX   in den richtigen Händen !!!!

 

Grüsse.....


----------



## löösns (26. Februar 2006)

also den eco riser würd ich schon rein aus optischen gründen niemals ans bike montieren! da liess ich mir vorher einen rückenwirbel ausoperieren, als mit dem gestell durch die gegnd zu fahr. meine meinung!


----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Ja die 150 â¬ fÃ¼r den echten VRO haben hier wohl einige nicht
mehr. Wie verhÃ¤lt sich der Pike EK eigentlich zum Talas EK?
Am ESX macht doch Canyon doch den meisten Gewinn oder?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Februar 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die 150  für den echten VRO haben hier wohl einige nicht
> mehr. Wie verhält sich der Pike EK eigentlich zum Talas EK?
> Am ESX macht doch Canyon doch den meisten Gewinn oder?



Und wegen 120 Euro mehrgewicht zahl ich nicht den doppelten Preis. Ihr habt echt sowas am Kopf, Leute als arm hinzustellen, nur weil sie so ne Preistreiberei nicht mitmachen.

Zudem: Ich find das Openmouth ziemlich hässlich. Jedesmal dreck vom VRO Logo rauspodeln ist nicht mei fall. 

Bissel Proll-Stimmung hier? Hats zu ES9 nicht mehr gereicht?


----------



## erD-manN (26. Februar 2006)

die 4000â¬ fÃ¼r ein echtes scott haben hier wohl einige nicht mehr.(CES7)
   belÃ¤stige andere foren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Canyon baut die tollsten Räder. Was soll ich da mit den properitären Scott Fullys? Das P/L-Verhältnis ist beim ESX nur ein bißchen schlechter.


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Februar 2006)

ach genau. kannst du mir auch sagen was canyon so für ne tallas zahlt???????


----------



## CES7 (26. Februar 2006)

Sicherlich nur unwesentlich mehr als für eine Pike.
Ich denke kaum, dass sich die OEM Preise da großartig unterscheiden.
Für mich als Käufer ist es aber wichtiger, weil ich nicht an OEM Gabeln
von FOX komme. Deswegen ist das ES7 für mich das Bike mit dem
besten P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Februar 2006)

ein tip falls du dir ma ein auto kaufen willst: der dacia logan is dann genau richtig für dich


----------



## CES7 (27. Februar 2006)

Was hast du denn gegen den Dacia?
Sicherlich ist er nicht der Sicherste aber ansonsten ist er doch bestimmt wasserfest.


----------



## botswana23 (27. Februar 2006)

Diese Woche wird mein Torque montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Da sind wir dann ALLE gespannt auf erste Bilder und Fahreindrücke !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> die 4000 für ein echtes scott haben hier wohl einige nicht mehr.(CES7)
> belästige andere foren



Seh ich auch so. 



> Canyon baut die tollsten Räder. Was soll ich da mit den properitären Scott Fullys? Das P/L-Verhältnis ist beim ESX nur ein bißchen schlechter.



Du machst andere an, weil sie sich an ökonomischen Gründen nen VRO ECO kaufen - aber selbst langts wohl nur für ein ES7, häh?


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Du machst andere an, weil sie sich an ökonomischen Gründen nen VRO ECO kaufen - aber selbst langts wohl nur für ein ES7, häh?



hey was heißt hier nur für ein ES7??????.


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

nix gegen das ES7 hier sagen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. nen besseres bike hab ich selten gesehen . 

und wenn ihr die gleichen teile wie an nem ES7 an nem Scott haben wollt müsst ihr schon locker 3- 4000 eusen dafür hinblättern. 

hab hier nen prospekt liegen uns muss sagen dass die bikes von scott so mitm preis versaut sind, dass sich die kaum einer leisten kann. 

und da werden die rahmen garantiert nich mehr aushalten als bei canyon!!!! nieder mit scott


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

hab jetzt mal am wochenende alle aufkleber entfernt (Felgen, Dämpfer, Federgabel)
sieht schon einiges besser aus.
Gibts auch eine möglichkeit, die aufgedruckten logos (sattelsütze, lenker usw.) zu entfernen, ohne das material zu beschädigen. hilft da aceton, benzin o.ä.?


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

wieso willst du alle aufkleber abmachen?


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

kleiner fetisch von mir!!!
mag keine logos.


----------



## Wern (27. Februar 2006)

Moin
Ich war gestern mit meinem ESX7 und nem Kumpel mit ES5 (05) in Würzburg unterwegs.
Hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:
Gabel und Dämpfer sind absolut geeignet für Drops und Sprünge. Muss mir also auch bei der Pike mit meinen 90kilos keine Sorgen machen. Funktioniert hervorragend. Federweg wird gut genutzt. Zum Durchschlag hats noch nicht gereicht. Mein Kumpel fährt ne Vanilla an seinem ES. Haut auch alles super hin. Also soviel zu dem Gabelstreit. Sind mit Sicherheit beides geile Gabeln.

Zur Steckachse bei der Pike:
Ist schon geil so ne dicke stabile Achse, aber so schnell wie ein Schnellspanner funktioniert das Maxle System dann doch wieder nicht. Blöd auch: Ist der Vorderreifen ausgebaut, steht das Bike nicht von allein, sondern irgendwie schief auf Bremssattel und Zugstufenverstellknopf. Nicht optimal würd ich sagen. Hab den Zugstufenknopf auch schon rausgemacht, da er sehr leicht abgeht. Muss ich mir noch ne Lösung einfallen lassen.

Zu den Bremsen.
Kumpel hat ne Louise Fr (180/160) 
Bin beide Bremsen mal im Vergleich gefahren. Die Louise ist viel giftiger im Ansprechverhalten und hat auch gefühlt mehr Bremskraft. Dafür ist die Juicy wesentlich besser zu dosieren. 
Bin mit der Bremskraft von der Juicy aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Zumindest hinten tue ich mir schwer mit einem Finger anständig zu bremsen. Hoffe das gibt sich noch. 

Bergaufqualitäten sind hervorragend finde ich. Kann keinen allzu großen Unterschied zu meinem Cube Hardtail feststellen. Einfach Dämpfer und Gabel locken, vielleicht die Gabel noch absenken und dann locker rauf. Allzweckwaffe. 

Kleiner Kritikpunkt an Canyon. Der Monteur hat am Xo die Zugendhülse vergessen. Zug ist schon total ausgefranst. 
Aber ist ja eigentlich auch ********gal. Hauptsache das Bike fährt sich gut. 

Grüsse WErn


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

das mit dem kleinen fetisch dacht ich  mir schon. 

mach aba mal nen paar bilder vom nackten ESX7. will mal sehn wies ohne alles aussieht !!!


----------



## Fatal Error (27. Februar 2006)

Mahlzeit.....
kaum ist man mal ne Woche im Urlaub da geht es ja hoch her hier.
Da werden Bestellungen geändert, weil jemand eine Stahlfedergabel mit viel zu weichen Federn auf dem Parkplatz gefahren ist, und sie deshalb nieder macht    




			
				CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich nur unwesentlich mehr als für eine Pike.
> Ich denke kaum, dass sich die OEM Preise da großartig unterscheiden.
> Für mich als Käufer ist es aber wichtiger, weil ich nicht an OEM Gabeln
> von FOX komme. Deswegen ist das ES7 für mich das Bike mit dem
> besten P/L-Verhältnis.


Das heißt nicht, daß das ES 7 das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss hat, sondern daß Fox seine Gabeln zu absolut überteuerter Preisen an Endkunden vertickt....hallo 1000,- für ne Gabel? Da müßte man mich ja schlagen.

Zu der VRO-Geschichte muß ich auch noch was los werden. Ich habe den teuren Lowrider geordert, aber net wegen Gewicht, sondern wegen 5cm mehr Breite (680mm zu 630mm). Ich und meine bessere Hälfte haben seit Jahren 2 VRO´s im Einsatz, und 630 is mir etwas schmal...ist aber Geschmackssache.
Open-Mouth Dreck rauspulen gehört übrigens auch ins Reich der Fabeln! 
Da gibt es etliche Stellen am Bike die schwerer zu reinigen sind.

Gruss und immer weiter so
ALex

mein ESX kommt in KW 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

hab mal ein foto ohne beschriftung auf dem bike in meine galerie gestellt.
GEIL!


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Strange, very strange.

Vor allem weil du die Schriftzüge nur so billig mit schwarzen Stift übermalt hast


----------



## Trailsucker (27. Februar 2006)

das arme ding^^


----------



## Wern (27. Februar 2006)

Was ist denn in dich gefahren?? 
Gott sei Dank Geschmacksache


----------



## rumblefish (27. Februar 2006)

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber: :kotz:


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Manche malen an ihren Autoreifen die Schrift in weiss nach und er malt die schöne Schwalbe Schrift schwarz zu ..naja


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

bisher sind nur die aufkleber ab.
alles andere krieg ich wohl nicht runter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2006)

Für mich sieht das irgendwie ein bisschen nach Paint aus...ich weiß auch nicht warum. Falls kein Paint: wo is hier der kotzsmiley? Wenn schon zumalen, dann wenigstens ordentlich.


----------



## loxa789 (27. Februar 2006)

geschmäcker sind verschieden!
hoffe du hast nur einen faschingscherz gemacht und dein rad nur mit nem computer bearbeitet.  dein rad sieht s****** aus.sowas macht man mit einem neuen canyon nicht.   aber ein gutes hat deine verschandelung. sollte es doch stimmen hat es  aber einen grossen vorteil du kannst dein rad bei der uni unversperrt abstellen und brauchst keine angst zu habes das es geklaut wird.  
soetwas klaut nun keiner mehr. 
nun bitte nicht böse sein!
loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

da wir in unserem büro immer noch keinen sonnenschutz eingebaut haben, seh ich das gar nicht. bei mir am bildschirm siehts korrekt aus.
mal schaun, ob ich ab 18.00 uhr auch kotze. aber darum gehts ja nicht.


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

hey jungs!
schon mal was gehört von understatement!!!


----------



## GT_Frodo (27. Februar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Gabel und Dämpfer sind absolut geeignet für Drops und Sprünge. Muss mir also auch bei der Pike mit meinen 90kilos keine Sorgen machen. Funktioniert hervorragend. Federweg wird gut genutzt. Zum Durchschlag hats noch nicht gereicht.
> 
> ...



Hi!
1. Welche Feder hast Du drin: die 80kg+ oder die standard feder rot (glaub bis 72kg)
2. Meinst Du nicht Loctite,blau schafft Sicherheit?


----------



## Wern (27. Februar 2006)

1. Müsste die 80+ sein. X-tra Firm eben. 
2. Doch. Könnte schon klappen. Hab aber keins ums auszuprobieren. Der Verstellknopf ist halt ein langer Sechskant. Also nicht reingeschraubt, sondern nur gesteckt. Weiss nicht ob Loctite dafür auch geeignet ist.


----------



## Compagnon (27. Februar 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt nicht, daß das ES 7 das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss hat, sondern daß Fox seine Gabeln zu absolut überteuerter Preisen an Endkunden vertickt....hallo 1000,- für ne Gabel? Da müßte man mich ja schlagen.


Ich gebe dir absolut recht, v.a. weil mich meine Fox nicht sonderlich überzeugt hat und ich diesen Hype komplett bescheuert finde. Andere Gabeln kosten 40% weniger und sind genausogut. Aber: mir hat ein Händler erzählt, daß die Fox Gabeln auch schweineteuer  im Einkauf sind. Wie teuer hat er aber dann leider nicht gesagt...


----------



## Sisu (27. Februar 2006)

@griesschnitte
was hat dich denn geritten? 
mir gefällt es so ganz schwarz gar nicht...machst du das mit all deinen Sachen so???
Naha..ist ja zum Glück dein Bike!

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drei_c (27. Februar 2006)

@ griesschnitte
Heut ist Rosenmontag - da ist ein bisschen Verkleidung ja erlaubt.  
- am Aschermittwoch dann aber wieder ohne? 
P.S. Du hast den Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz und die Avid Bremssättel vergessen...


----------



## thory (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand ein Torque? 
Ich habe gehört, die Rahmen könnten Verspätung haben? Mein VMT ist KW 9 - die beginnt heute!

Gruss


----------



## botswana23 (27. Februar 2006)

@thory

Mach doch nicht solche Scherze    

Ich habe heute morgen angerufen und der nette Herr and der Strippe hat gesagt das alles planmässig laufen würde.

Wie kommst du an so eine info


----------



## Friuli-Jay (27. Februar 2006)

Hey Griesschnitte: da hast Du wohl etwas mit Adobe Photoshop/ACDsee etc..am Computer gespielt ,gelle?? Wolltest wohl die Canyon Gemeinde mal shocken,Hat ja auch funktioniert


----------



## Schluckspecht (27. Februar 2006)

@griesschnitte: ich bin da ganz deiner meinung, aufkleber sind shice  

ich hätte auch gerne so ein bike, wo man überhaupt keinen schriftzug sieht, weder auf gabel, vorbau, lenker, schaltwerk, kurbel, usw...halt einfach alles...

einfach nur blanke flächen ohne irgendso ´nen markenkram. ich mach doch ungern werbung, wenn ich nix dafür krieg...

aber leider geht das ja nicht überall, ansonsten wäre ich auch mit dabei


----------



## kiwi98 (27. Februar 2006)

@ griesschnitte
...griesschnitte will uns testen, ich tippe auf klebeband...


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo Genosse!
Nieder mit dem Kapitalismus!
Wieviel Marke sind pro quadratzentimeter möglich! 2, 4, 100.......


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

kein klebeband!
2 minuten photoshop


----------



## Friuli-Jay (27. Februar 2006)

Habe eben mal schnell mein FX 4000 a la Griesschnitte umgepimt! Wie neu!Ich glaube ich bestelle mein ES 6 ab! hahaha....


----------



## Rerun (27. Februar 2006)

ich hab mein bike auch mal entlabelt, zumindest am rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

was geht´n hier jetzt ab?


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Pfui deibel ...


----------



## botswana23 (27. Februar 2006)

Das mit dem schwarzen rahmen find ich gar nicht schlecht. Kann man das auch in real machen ? Geht sowas rein technisch gesehn wenn der Rahmen andosiert ist und die Aufkleber drunter sind ?


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

anbei ein bild von meinem auto.


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

beim anodisieren gibts keine aufkleber drunter, so viel ich weiß.
geht nicht runter.


----------



## botswana23 (27. Februar 2006)

Wie gibt es keine Aufkleber drunter ? Sind die als oberste Schicht drauf oder ist das eingelasert oder wie ?


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Theoretisch sind die draufgepickt, oder ?


----------



## kiwi98 (27. Februar 2006)

...das einzige das sich beim anodisierten rahmen abziehen lässt sind die für die schweiz nötigen coastkleber...

canyon macht das überkleben der vielen canyon-orginalschriftzügen auf dem rahmen übrigens teilweise recht unspektakulär, ...mit schwarzem klebband! 

danke!!!!!


----------



## griesschnitte (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch sind die draufgepickt, oder ?



draufgepickt, wasn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2006)

Also diesen Nerve-xxxx ist nur ein aufkleber?? Ist das auch beim ES so ?


----------



## mr.miro (27. Februar 2006)

> also den eco riser würd ich schon rein aus optischen gründen niemals ans bike montieren! da liess ich mir vorher einen rückenwirbel ausoperieren, als mit dem gestell durch die gegnd zu fahr. meine meinung!


Hat jemand wielleicht ein paar Fotos wie so ein Vorbau am ES6,7,8 od 9 ausseht.
Ansonsten bin am überlegen, ob VRO oder VRO Lowrider. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

sagt mal warum entblättert ihr eigentlich eure canyons so? spinnt ihr? 

is euch das peinlich son schickes teil zu fahren? man man. 

lasst die stylischen aufkleber druuff!!!!!


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

Würde ich aber auch sagen !!!

Das ist ja fast so wie wenn man an einem Ferrari das Springende Pferd weg macht.... OHNE WORTE


Man könnte da auch KASTRATION dazu sagen !!


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich aber auch sagen !!!
> 
> Das ist ja fast so wie wenn man an einem Ferrari das Springende Pferd weg macht.... OHNE WORTE
> 
> ...



du sagst es!!!!!! man das is ja schlimm. ich verstehs nich     . 

die felgenaufkleber beim xc7 kann ich ja verstehen dass ihr die abmachen wollt, die sind ja auch hässlich. 

aba die anderen, vorallem die canyon und fox sticker sind doch wohl erste sahne oder?  OHNE WORTE


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

@ rerun. wie hast du eigentlich dein bike nachdem du die sticker abgemacht hast wieder an exact den gleichen ort gebracht. 

die reifenstellung und kurbelstellung ist wie bei dem bild mit stickern. alles auf den milimeter ausgerichtet. 

hast du uns da etwa mit dem tollen tool photoshop veräppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Februar 2006)

Also so nen VOrbau würd ic hauch gern mal an nem ES/X sehen. meins kommt erst im may.


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

FOX  Aufkleber ????? PIKE natürlich    Jeah
Spass

Wie langweilig muss da einem sein ???  Dreht lieber eine HEISSE Runde mit euren G..... Bikes


----------



## Bayker (27. Februar 2006)

fox meint i joa. habs mi verdoan


----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Also so nen VOrbau würd ic hauch gern mal an nem ES/X sehen. meins kommt erst im may.



dann schau mal in der Canyon galerie ziemlich am Anfang nach.
Das ES6 von 2005 hatte den VRO serienmäßig (ich habe auch eines und kann den VRO nur empfehlen ist jeden Cent wert)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## pjfa (27. Februar 2006)

My Blog: http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

@pjfa:

Looks like you're really waiting hard for your XC7 
I hope for you that it will arrive the next days. And always remember:

You are the one with the best weather and trails at the moment


----------



## pjfa (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> Looks like you're really waiting hard for your XC7
> I hope for you that it will arrive the next days. And always remember:
> ...



I hope, next Friday or before, have my XC7 at home.
Yes, the weather is great  http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> dann schau mal in der Canyon galerie ziemlich am Anfang nach.
> Das ES6 von 2005 hatte den VRO serienmäßig (ich habe auch eines und kann den VRO nur empfehlen ist jeden Cent wert)
> Gruß
> Schappi




Hättest du davon nicht ein Bild ???? 

Danke..


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

Bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir  auch noch ein VRO zulegen sollte !!!

Hmmmm


----------



## Hupert (27. Februar 2006)

Wenn die Canyon Schriftzüge irgendwie nicht so hell sondern vielleicht in nem schicken bordeux eloxiert wären wärs toll, den Canyon Schriftzug auf der Umlenkwippe find ich genauso überflüssig wie den am Sitzrohr und die am Oberrohr brauch ich auch nicht... ich weiß was ich gekauft hab und muß das nicht jedem auf der Straße auf die Nase binden. Ich hab einfach was gegen diesen ganzen besch***enen Markenfetisch. Ich werd da definitiv noch ein wenig was am Bike machen, aber nicht mit dem Edding oder Photoshop (Rerun du Schummler!). Wenn man den aufdringlichen MC 3.3 Aufkleber vom Dämpfer holt, bringt das optisch schonmal etwas mehr Ruhe ins Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Am ES sind sie nicht hell 

Am Sitzrohr ist ja kein Canyon Schriftzug. Da steht nur All Mountain ... Und was ist so "aufdringlich" am Pearl Dämpfer ? Der ist eben nicht schwarz sondern mit Pearl beschriftet...


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

und am schluss wird canyon noch die farbe der schriftzüge durch den kunden wählen lassen oder?


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> I hope, next Friday or before, have my XC7 at home.
> Yes, the weather is great  http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp



hi nettoempfänger  ok lassma jetzt die eu mal weg...

okay i wanna  help u as good as i can. but i cant speak portugise.

in ur blog u wrote...

first u got a .pdf "rechnung". second u get it in form of a paper. thats just for garantie, dass du was in der hand hast wennst mal was brauchst...

dh. du brauchst es nicht zweimal zahlen. dient ausschließlich als garantiebeleg. 

nun auf englisch, bitte entschuldigt.

u just have to pay it one times. because mit nem .pdf file als rechnung wirst nix anfangen können.

ma erklärt ihm das wer?

grüße Icebreaker


----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du davon nicht ein Bild ????
> 
> Danke..



schau mal auf der Canyon HP unter zubehör nach.
Schappi


----------



## Hupert (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Am ES sind sie nicht hell
> 
> Am Sitzrohr ist ja kein Canyon Schriftzug. Da steht nur All Mountain ... Und was ist so "aufdringlich" am Pearl Dämpfer ? Der ist eben nicht schwarz sondern mit Pearl beschriftet...




Hmm... gefällt mir in der Gesamtheit fast besser als beim XC. Naja, ich laß mir schon noch was einfallen...


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

@pjfa:

La segunda factura es solo para garantía. No es necesario pagar doble


----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

asta pronto


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal auf der Canyon HP unter zubehör nach.
> Schappi




Ahh Super !!!

Muss ich noch bei Canyon anrufen !!!   

Danke Gruss Grossy


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @pjfa:
> 
> La segunda factura es solo para garantía. No es necesario pagar doble



das glaub ich dir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Glaubst du mir nicht ? Hmm du glaubst deinen eigenen Worten nicht mehr ? Schliesslich hab ich nix anderes gemacht als deinen Text in spanisch zu übersetzen.

Portugués kann ich leider net...


----------



## RonnyS (27. Februar 2006)

Portugal bitte


----------



## Briefträger (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du mir nicht ? Hmm du glaubst deinen eigenen Worten nicht mehr ? Schliesslich hab ich nix anderes gemacht als deinen Text in spanisch zu übersetzen.
> 
> Portugués kann ich leider net...



war ja nur ironisch gemeint, kenn die sprache ja nicht die du da angerisse hast 

hoffentlich haben wir unseren portugisischen freund nicht verscheucht


----------



## Friuli-Jay (27. Februar 2006)

Wuudi: Complimenti!Io invece capisco solo friulano!Haha.. Mandi!


----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

Ma si, non è che parlo spagnolo fluente ... 
Uso ancora molto pons.de


----------



## pjfa (27. Februar 2006)

I´m Portuguese. Born in France. Speak and write (i try) Portuguese   Spanish, French and English.
Thank you all. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. Februar 2006)

De nada !


----------



## grossy (27. Februar 2006)

mr.miro schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand wielleicht ein paar Fotos wie so ein Vorbau am ES6,7,8 od 9 ausseht.
> Ansonsten bin am überlegen, ob VRO oder VRO Lowrider. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?




Schaue mal HIER

http://www.bike-box.de/index.html?target=LenkerSyntace.html

Gruss


----------



## Sisu (28. Februar 2006)

@all  
hat hier eigentlich schon jemand ein ESX8 bekommen?
Wenn ja, wieviel wiegt es jetzt wirklich?
Kann den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen ESX7 u ESX8 nicht ganz nachvollziehen!

Schöne Gruesse aus München

Sisu


----------



## Bayker (28. Februar 2006)

Icebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> hi nettoempfänger  ok lassma jetzt die eu mal weg...
> 
> okay i wanna  help u as good as i can. but i cant speak portugise.
> 
> ...



einfach nur göttlich


----------



## loxa789 (28. Februar 2006)

Hey 
Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem XC8 gefahren.  etwas über 1:30h fährt sich wirklich super.  es war trotz schönem wetter sau kalt die aufgespritzten wassertropfen sind gleich wieder am rahmen festgfroren. nun hatte ich schon zwei tees und und mir ist immer noch kalt. das ist halt das problem wenn man in den alpen wohnt im sommer hab ich dafür die schönsten trails zum fahren. 
loxa789


----------



## Briefträger (28. Februar 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem XC8 gefahren.  etwas über 1:30h fährt sich wirklich super.  es war trotz schönem wetter sau kalt die aufgespritzten wassertropfen sind gleich wieder am rahmen festgfroren. nun hatte ich schon zwei tees und und mir ist immer noch kalt. das ist halt das problem wenn man in den alpen wohnt im sommer hab ich dafür die schönsten trails zum fahren.
> loxa789



stell mal fotos rein!


----------



## paulchenp (28. Februar 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> Bin heute das erste mal mit meinem XC8 gefahren.  etwas über 1:30h fährt sich wirklich super.  es war trotz schönem wetter sau kalt die aufgespritzten wassertropfen sind gleich wieder am rahmen festgfroren. nun hatte ich schon zwei tees und und mir ist immer noch kalt. das ist halt das problem wenn man in den alpen wohnt im sommer hab ich dafür die schönsten trails zum fahren.
> loxa789



da bin ich ja mal froh das meins erst Ostern kommt


----------



## Raoul Duke (28. Februar 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> hat hier eigentlich schon jemand ein ESX8 bekommen?
> Wenn ja, wieviel wiegt es jetzt wirklich?
> Kann den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen ESX7 u ESX8 nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
> ...



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Denn ich habe vor mir ein ESX 8 zu kaufen. 
Allerdings gibt es da gewisse Unstimmigkeiten bei den Angaben zu den Gesamtgewichten.  

Der Unterschied zwischen ES8 und ESX8 scheint mir doch etwas gering, gleichzeitig scheint der Unterschied zwischen ESX8 und ESX7 ein wenig groß geraten. Ich kann diese Differenzen bei Berücksichtigung der Gewichte der Einzelteile, soweit bekannt, nicht nachvollziehen.

Das wurde hier vor einiger Zeit ja auch schon mal diskutiert. 

Bei Canyon konnte man mir darüber leider auch keine Auskunft gegeben. Das einzige was ich dort zu diesem Thema in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist:
1) Auch die Hinterradnabe des ESX8 ist ne 340ger und nicht etwa eine 240ger von DT (das wären ca. 100g gewesen)
2) Keine leichteren Schläche im ESX8. 

Deswegen, falls jemand schon ein ESX8 hat, bitte wiegen und das Ergebniss posten.

Liebe Grüsse
Sascha


----------



## cos75 (28. Februar 2006)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich hab mal die Herstellerangaben von den Laufrädern verglichen, wäre nett wenn das noch jemand vervollständigen kann, auch die anderen Bauteile, die zwischen den Modellen anders sind.

ESX8:
Naben:
DT340 Steckachse Vorderrad:  238 g
DT340 disc Hinterrad:  372 g

Felgen ESX8:
DT 5.1d: 2 x 500g

Speichen: ?
---------------------------------------

ESX7:

Naben:
abba sos Hinterrad: 421 g
abba sos dh Steckachse Vorderrad: 217 g

Felgen:
Sun SOS 2 x 520g

Speichen: ?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. März 2006)

Selbst zwischen nem leichten Latex und nen normalne Butylschlauch liegen vielleicht 20 gramm Gewichtsunterschied. Das kanns nicht sein. Vielleicht wurde auch einmal mit udn einmal ohne Speichenreflektoren gemessen. 

Oder einmal mit Decals, äh, Vinyls, äh, Aufklebern und einmal ohne. Davon hat ja der Rahmen mehr als genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botswana23 (1. März 2006)

Hi,

ich glaube hab das schon gefragt aber wie sieht es mit den Lieferterminen des Torques aus ??

Weiss da jemand bescheid ? Normal KW 9 also jetzt.

Nicht das es probleme gibt wie bei ESX7.


----------



## dr.monkee (1. März 2006)

Hi!
Halbes Leid ist geteiltes Leid. Ich muß auch noch ewig warten. Ich habe mir nach langen Überlegeungen ein ES 9 bestellt, welches vielleicht KW17 kommt oder besser kommen soll. Hat denn schon jemand ein 2006 ES9 und wie ist der Fahreindruck?
Auch ich war vor Ort und habe eine Probefahrt gemacht und war ersteinmal begeistert. Nun lese ich in jeglichen Bike Zeitschriften: Talas XTT super aber ... nicht bergauf, nicht im Wiegeschritt, nicht bergauf über Hindernisse. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## botswana23 (1. März 2006)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, der nette Herr wusste auch nicht so richtig bescheid aber denkt das die Auslieferungen sich ca 1-2 Wochen verschieben wird. Warum konnte er auch nicht sagen.

Also entweder :

1 Er hatte keine Lust und hat vorsichtshalber malgesagt das es sich verspäten wird

2 Es gibt wirklich Probleme mit irgendwelchen Teilen


----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Ai, ai, ai ...ich hoff das ist beim WXC nicht auch so sonst läuft meine Freundin noch Amok


----------



## Compagnon (1. März 2006)

Dann schließ vorsichtshalber schnell eine Lebensversicherung ab


----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Hab ich


----------



## paulchenp (1. März 2006)

So Jungs....

Jetzt beginnt meine Art von Fastenzeit oder besser Zeit der Enthaltsamkeit...

Genau in 40 Tagen wird mein Grand Canyon Pro zusammengeschraubt (KW15) und hoffentlich noch vor Ostern geliefert!!!

Das nenn ich Verzicht


----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Verzicht ist, wenn das Bike im Gästezimmer steht und du nicht fährst... so wie bei mir.
.
.
.
.
.
..... da stehts auch im Gästezimmer, aber nicht fahren ?


----------



## Briefträger (1. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Verzicht ist, wenn das Bike im Gästezimmer steht und du nicht fährst... so wie bei mir.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



solang du es nicht im haus mit nem gartenschlauch abspritzt, wird mama nix dagegen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Mama wird's sowieso ******** sein, denn das is meine Wohnung ....

Wenn dann wird Freundin böse


----------



## Briefträger (1. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mama wird's sowieso ******** sein, denn das is meine Wohnung ....
> 
> Wenn dann wird Freundin böse



wie ich dich kenn, ist das bike sowieso blitz blank geputzt, dass man eigentlich von ihm runter essen könnte oder?


----------



## Wuudi (1. März 2006)

Hmm nee runter essen würd ich net davon.. aber ganz schmuddelig isses logischerweise net...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2006)

Von ihm essen würdest du aber auch nur nicht weil dabei vermutlich das Bike schmuddelig werden würde


----------



## mr.miro (1. März 2006)

Hier noch mehr Infos zum Thema VRO. Ich finde es genial (Danke ALPHA-CENTAURI).

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83#


----------



## Trailsucker (1. März 2006)

ein freund von mir hat einen vro mit lowrider an seinem univega. ich werde das mal in augenschein nehmen vielleicht rüste ich dann auch noch nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (1. März 2006)

Noch ein Versuch.


----------



## stlei (1. März 2006)

hallo zusammen,

habe mir auch gleich den syntace vro mitbestellt (vollversion).

schade finde ich, dass canyon sich zwar faktisch die retailversion bezahlen lässt, aber eine oem version verkauft. d.h. du bekommst nicht den "Syntace KEY" und es wird anstatt des "Syntace Lite Cap" deckels ein iridium deckel verbaut. sind zwar nur kleinigkeiten aber trotzdem irgendwie ärgerlich, insbesondere weil der iridium deckel für mein empfinden ziemlich doof aussieht und ich meinen 5er imbus verbummelt habe. da freut sich zwar der controller aber der kunde ärgert sich. ist ja leider nicht nur bei canyon so.

wenn ich es nochmal entscheiden müsste würde ich die retail version bei einem händler meines vertrauen kaufen und die original verbauten komponenten über ebay verticken.

CU

stlei


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. März 2006)

Du bist ein würstchen... Wegen dem käppchen:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...b203e1c4&method=m_catpd&menuID=1982&groupID=8

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...203e1c4&method=m_catpd&menuID=1982&groupID=18

oh gott. was soll ich denn damit? ich hab ne handvoll imbusschlüssel. und nen ganzen kasten voll proxxon imbus-bits. das ist nicht mal spezialwerkzeug.
und an diesen key kann ich auch keinen drehmo anfummeln.

Ok. VIelleicht bringts dich zum heulen. Wenn die 10 Euro nur durch 5 EUro Preisvortel a nden Kunden weitergegeen werden, find ich das OK. 

Was schätzt ihr, kosten die dämlichen Reflektoren? 

und wie gesagt: ich fin den openmouth hässlich. und jedesmal schlamm ausm logo rauszupodeln erst recht. früher gabs ne ältere VRO Stem, ohne dieses unnötige openmouth. Wetten dass es nächste Saisson wieder zu ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. März 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und wie gesagt: ich fin den openmouth hässlich. und jedesmal schlamm ausm logo rauszupodeln erst recht. früher gabs ne ältere VRO Stem, ohne dieses unnötige openmouth. Wetten dass es nächste Saisson wieder zu ist?


1. Hast du einen VRO open mouth?
2. Ich habe einen. Bin im letzten Jahr auf viel im Matsch herumgefetzt, habe den VRO da drin noch nie geputzt, dennoch ist kein Schmutz drin...

Optik finde ich gut.


----------



## stlei (1. März 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein würstchen...



 



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott. was soll ich denn damit? ich hab ne handvoll imbusschlüssel. und nen ganzen kasten voll proxxon imbus-bits. das ist nicht mal spezialwerkzeug.
> und an diesen key kann ich auch keinen drehmo anfummeln.



ich habe eben keinen (bzw. finde den den ich besitze zur zeit nicht. kannst mir aber gerne einen aus deinem kasten zukommen lassen). das führt aber dazu, dass ich das produkt zur zeit nicht so nutzen kann wie es vorgesehen ist (naja bei dem wetter kann man sowieso nicht fahren, aber das ist ein anderes thema). ist genauso wenn sie die bikes ohne schnellspanner ausliefern (haste' vielleicht auch in deinem imbus kasten massenhaft rumliegen). leute die nicht so einen zauberkasten wie du besitzen könnten dann nicht fahren (gut,ist kein tolles bsp. macht aber hoffentlich den kern meines problems deutlich).



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. VIelleicht bringts dich zum heulen. Wenn die 10 Euro nur durch 5 EUro Preisvortel a nden Kunden weitergegeen werden, find ich das OK.



wir reden hier über deutlich geringer beträge für canyon und gerade das finde ich ja gerade so schade und die verdienen ja schon ganz gut über die spanne die sie über die hohen stückzahlen bekommen und die oem version. und wenn ich retail zahle möchte ich auch bitte alle features haben. wäre die canyon version billiger wäre es ok.



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Was schätzt ihr, kosten die dämlichen Reflektoren?



ist wohl so ein legal ding. da kommt man nicht dran vorbei. in china gibts die glaube ich ziemlich billig.



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und wie gesagt: ich fin den openmouth hässlich. und jedesmal schlamm ausm logo rauszupodeln erst recht. früher gabs ne ältere VRO Stem, ohne dieses unnötige openmouth. Wetten dass es nächste Saisson wieder zu ist?



jetzt bist du das würstchen  

cu

stlei


----------



## Raoul Duke (2. März 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst zwischen nem leichten Latex und nen normalne Butylschlauch liegen vielleicht 20 gramm Gewichtsunterschied. Das kanns nicht sein. Vielleicht wurde auch einmal mit udn einmal ohne Speichenreflektoren gemessen.
> 
> Oder einmal mit Decals, äh, Vinyls, äh, Aufklebern und einmal ohne. Davon hat ja der Rahmen mehr als genug.



Gruss an die Würstchen Freunde

Der Gewichtsunterschied bei unterschiedlichen Butyl Schläuchen kann durchaus enorm sein. Bei Schwalbe bekommst du z.B. einen 190g schweren Schlauch oder du nimmst den XXLight welcher gerade mal 95g wiegt. Damit könnte man schon mal Gesamtgewichte von Fahrrädern "anpassen". 

Wobei wir uns sicher nicht über den Sinn eines 95g leichten Schlauches in einem ESX Modell unterhalten müssen.


----------



## Raoul Duke (2. März 2006)

@ cos75

es gibt jetzt einen passenden Thread hier. 

Gruss 
Sascha


----------



## bbkhacki (2. März 2006)

Hallöchen   

hab grad mein ES7    bestellt... juheyyyyyy!   

Aba spätestens wenn ich erfahr wie lang ich noch warten muss, dann  ich wieder  ...

Meld mich dann wieder wenn ich meine Auftragsbestätigung hab 

Ciao


----------



## RonnyS (2. März 2006)

Wo Duke ?


----------



## pjfa (2. März 2006)

My XC7 was send to me last 23 February. Can i find the place where is it by traking post??? DHL??? Other??? In the "Rechnung" i have some numbers. Whitch are the "goods"???
xxxxxx/x/xx/x? 10 numbers
or post-ausland paket 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 14 numbers

Help me please
Thank you all
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (3. März 2006)

@ RonnyS

Gleich nebenan. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207484


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> My XC7 was send to me last 23 February. Can i find the place where is it by traking post??? DHL??? Other??? In the "Rechnung" i have some numbers. Whitch are the "goods"???
> xxxxxx/x/xx/x? 10 numbers
> or post-ausland paket
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 14 numbers
> ...



Hi pjfa,

i guess you should check by here: DHL

and try the given track&trace options e.g. track&trace international by filling in your 14 digit code shown on the invoice.

Hmm, may be this is the better URL... (option "DHL Freight Active Tracing")

Alternatively you can use DHL email tracking...



> Alternative ways to Track your shipments
> 
> DHL eMail Tracking: Improving efficiency with a click of the mouse!
> Track any DHL Shipment by using your eMail system. Send an email containing up to ten distinct ten-digit Airwaybill numbers (or Airwaybill numbers within text for convenience) to [email protected] and you'll receive a reply e-mail within minutes, advising you of the latest status of each package.



Or you contact Canyon and ask them, how to check the status and the current location of your parcel.

Good luck!


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2006)

@ Didi123
I send a e-mail whith the numbers. I hope they answer me fast. Thank you for help me.


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Didi123
> I send a e-mail whith the numbers. I hope they answer me fast. Thank you for help me.



I think i dont have the "good" numbers!


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

hab mir gerade den syntace vector lowrider carbon aus asien bestellt (e-bay auktion). hoffentlich geht das gut. hat jemand mal seinen lowrider 2014 gewogen?


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Da müsste ich ja alle Schalt/Bremshebel und den Canyon Griff demontieren.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm mach ich dann vielleicht wenn ich auf ErgoE1 wechsle, oder den Lenker kürze...


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gerade den syntace vector lowrider carbon aus asien bestellt (e-bay auktion). hoffentlich geht das gut. hat jemand mal seinen lowrider 2014 gewogen?



Haut das noch hin mit den Versandkosten?
Hoffentlich ist's keine Fake, die Schlitzaugen machen doch inzwischen alles nach...


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

@wuudi
schnell lenker kürzen, so lange es noch winter ist. 
@didi123
bestimmt kein fake, shop hat ca. 1800 positive bewertungen
lenker kostet 82 euro incl. versand


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

@griesschnitte:

Was denn Winter, gerade ist die Sonne wieder rausgekommen. Seit Montag ist schönes Wetter. Heut wird wieder gebikt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

sch....
hier hats schon wieder 20cm geschneit.
aber in knapp 3 wochen gehts 1/2 woche zum snowboarden und 1 woche zum skitouren.


----------



## rumblefish (3. März 2006)

Hier schneits , und schneits , und schneits , und schneits  .
 Aber dafür fällt das arbeiten daduch nicht so schwer 

@Griesschnitte
ätsch, geht schon in 2 Wochen und 1 Tag für eine Woche zum boarden


----------



## Tigo (3. März 2006)

Mein Frühlingsgedicht hat anscheinend nichts bewirkt  

Wenn's so weiterhin schneit,bestelle ich mir noch ein Paar Spikes für's Bike.


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

In 3,5 Wochen snowboarden ? Da is dann ja schon April ?!?
Bis dahin sollten doch die Äpfelbäume blühen


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

ende märz bis anfang april. war die letzten jahren sogar in der 1. oder 2. apilwoche beim skitouren. sehr sehr geil. hat jedesmal noch 1-2 tage geschneit und teilweise konnte man bei schönem wetter im t-shirt hochlaufen. dazu das frühlingsgezwitscher. ein traum.


----------



## bbkhacki (3. März 2006)

Grml... Irgendwie ists nur bei Wuudi schön   

Hier bie mir hats heut au mal wieder ~25cm geschneit... so eine sch.....

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer? 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (3. März 2006)

scheiß auf den schnee. ich bin gestern abend um halb elf mit nem freund noch ne runde gefahren. packt euch ordentlich ein und dann nichts wie raus. macht fun ohne ende


----------



## Sisu (3. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> scheiß auf den schnee. ich bin gestern abend um halb elf mit nem freund noch ne runde gefahren. packt euch ordentlich ein und dann nichts wie raus. macht fun ohne ende



ich steh´aber nicht so auf "warm einpacken"!
Ist nicht jedermanns´Sache bei dem Wetter zu biken .....mir reicht´s jedenfalls....Schnee haben wir jetzt seit November fast ununterbrochen!

Je mehr´s jetzt noch schneit, desto länger dauert´s bis man gscheite Touren machen kann (in den Bergen!).

F r ü h l i n g .....wo bleibst du denn?

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## DukeTB (3. März 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe heute eine Info zu meinem Torque2 bekommen 
VMT war 09.KW

_vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Sie werden eine Nachricht von uns erhalten, sobald das Rad versendet wurde.

Derzeit warten wir noch auf die Anlieferung der Rahmen, die innerhalb der kommenden 7-10 Tage eintreffen soll.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz_

      

DukeTB


----------



## Raphi78 (3. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

gerade eben hab ich nen Anruf bekommen das ich mein ESX7 bei meiner Örtlichen Poststelle abholen kann.   Nur seltsam, laut Auftragsbestätigung ist der VMT erst in KW 14 geplant gewesen??? Was ist da Passiert!? 

Ehrlich gesagt bin jetzt mal sowas von überrascht das ich es fast nicht glauben kann


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Nunja, diese Woche waren die ganzen Torques an der Reihe, welche aber nicht gekommen sind, also wurde deins eben vorgezogen...


----------



## Raphi78 (3. März 2006)

aber nicht gleich 1,5 Monate, oder? Ich mein mir solls recht sein!


----------



## bbkhacki (3. März 2006)

Naja Schnee is ja net so schlimm, muss man halt noch bissl warten mitm biken, wenn man kein Bock hat sich warm anzuziehen.

Aber was mich viel mehr nervt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ciao


----------



## Didi123 (3. März 2006)

Boaahh, jetzt schifft's !! 

Hab' mich gerade dazu durchgerungen, die Schneetauglichkeit meiner Alberts zu testen zu wollen, dann fängt's zu schiffen an !! 
Mittelfranken eben - echt zum :kotz:

...wenn man nur einmal püktlich aus diesem sch... Büro rauskäme...!!!

Übrigens: Lieg' ich hier richtig? 
Nach den jetzt endgültig geltenden Rechtschreibregeln müsste "sch... Büro" wieder klein geschrieben werden, weils ein feststehender Begriff ist, oder...?


----------



## griesschnitte (3. März 2006)

hab mal bei syntace nachgefragt, was der brandneue vector lowrider 2014 wiegt: 279g


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

Und der 7075 wiegt  	268 g ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (3. März 2006)

steht so auf der Syntace Homepage


----------



## Raoul Duke (3. März 2006)

Der Syntace Lowrider Carbon ist da natürlich massiv leichter.


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2006)




----------



## grossy (3. März 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> gerade eben hab ich nen Anruf bekommen das ich mein ESX7 bei meiner Örtlichen Poststelle abholen kann.   Nur seltsam, laut Auftragsbestätigung ist der VMT erst in KW 14 geplant gewesen??? Was ist da Passiert!?
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt bin jetzt mal sowas von überrascht das ich es fast nicht glauben kann




Du hast doch das GLÜCK GESCH..... .
  

Und ich darf noch 11 Wochen Warten !!!     

Viel Spass mit deinem heissen Gerät das alle Frauen ( D..... ) in den SCHATTEN stellt.

gruss


----------



## Raphi78 (3. März 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch das GLÜCK GESCH..... .
> 
> 
> Und ich darf noch 11 Wochen Warten !!!
> ...



Ich hab Extra 2 Bilder gemacht um Dir die Wartezeit etwas zu versüssen!


----------



## pjfa (3. März 2006)

Fotos:
http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/xc7-em-casa.html


----------



## grossy (3. März 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Extra 2 Bilder gemacht um Dir die Wartezeit etwas zu versüssen!




Hammers !!! 

Wie gesagt !!! Jede Frau würde ich dafür im Regen stehen lassen !!!

Gruss ein ESX´ler


----------



## Raphi78 (3. März 2006)

grossy schrieb:
			
		

> Hammers !!!
> 
> Wie gesagt !!! Jede Frau würde ich dafür im Regen stehen lassen !!!
> 
> Gruss ein ESX´ler


----------



## Wuudi (3. März 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos:
> http://canyon-xc7.blogspot.com/2006/03/xc7-em-casa.html



Great pics  

Seems i'm not the only crazy guy taking 100s of pictures


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2006)

@ pjfa:


----------



## Montmorency95 (3. März 2006)

Hallo,

I hatte anfang Februar ein XC9 bie Canyon FKR bestellt. Nach paar Tage ein Briefe Von Canyon Koblenz erhalten (alles auf Deutsch..) 
Montage termin 15/2006.

Heute ein Anruf von Canyon: Eure MTB is fertig...fast 6 woche Früher! Sofort mein Master Karte Nummer gegeben and noch einigen tage zu warten
Ich hoffe nur kein Sorgen mit DHL...!

Dieses Wocheend, werde ich mein digital kamera vorbereiten.

Didier.


----------



## harrossurfjoker (3. März 2006)

Hallo.

allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz in diversen Foren und von Kollegen, die schon ein Canyon fahren. Ich hab mein Yellowstone im Januar bestellt und bekam als Bautermin die 8 KW genannt. Das Rad war in der 8. KW fertig und nach den ueblichen Banklaufzeiten und der deutschen Post, die fuer so ein Paket sicher auch Zeit braucht und das nicht so einfach beamen kann  hab ich heute das Teil bekommen. Alles einwandfrei, in ner halben Stunde war es zusammengebaut und das einzig Dumme ist, das es erstens schneit und zweitens zu kalt ist, um mal eben ne Runde zu drehen. Um es kurz zu machen, alles perfekt und ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Gruss

Harro


----------



## Mighty (4. März 2006)

Moien liebe Leute!

Na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wann mein Radl fertig ist! Ich habe ja, wie schon geschrieben, letzte Woche bestellt und KW14 (ES7) als Montagetermin mitgeteilt bekommen, freu ! Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich schon um einen "nach vorne" korrigierten Termin handelt, weil die Teilelieferung und die Montage besser fluppt, als vorher angenommen? Na uns im Wartezimmer kanns recht sein, gelle ?! Schon mal ein "Danke" für die Beschleunigung Canyon  !

 @pjfa: Cool pic, you and your luckily arrived Canyon bike *gg* ! Have fun with it !


----------



## Bayker (4. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Moien liebe Leute!
> 
> Na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wann mein Radl fertig ist! Ich habe ja, wie schon geschrieben, letzte Woche bestellt und KW14 (ES7) als Montagetermin mitgeteilt bekommen, freu ! Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich schon um einen "nach vorne" korrigierten Termin handelt, weil die Teilelieferung und die Montage besser fluppt, als vorher angenommen? Na uns im Wartezimmer kanns recht sein, gelle ?! Schon mal ein "Danke" für die Beschleunigung Canyon  !
> 
> @pjfa: Cool pic, you and your luckily arrived Canyon bike *gg* ! Have fun with it !



WIE BITTE?? du hast KW 14 für dein ES7 bekommen??? ich hab am 10.2. ebstellt und habe als VMT KW18 bekommen!?!?!??!    das is fies.


----------



## Didi123 (4. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> WIE BITTE?? du hast KW 14 für dein ES7 bekommen??? ich hab am 10.2. ebstellt und habe als VMT KW18 bekommen!?!?!??!    das is fies.



Vielleicht bekommst Du deines auch früher. Die Liefertermine haben sich ja etwas verschoben. 
Canyon wird wahrscheinlich nicht gleich jedem ein mail schicken, dass er sein Rad früher bekommt.

Als Kollege Mighty bestellt hat, waren die Terminverschiebungen wahrscheinlich schon bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (4. März 2006)

Uuuuaaaaahhhhhhhh die Welt ist so ungerecht!!!

Ich liege nichtsahnend auf meinem Sofa, da klingelt es an der Tür.
Hallo Post, Nachnahme...
ich mir noch nichts gedacht, da mein VMT erst in 2 Wochen ist + anschl. Versand.
Nochmaliges klingeln... "könnten Sie mit anfassen, da das Paket so schwer ist....übrigens 2192,60Euro!"

Hallo mein ESX7 ist da! über 2 Wochen zu früh...    aber ******** ich habe kein Geld zuhause    arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhh.
 Ich hab den Karton sogar schon in der Hand gehabt.

Naja, die zwei Tage halt ich jetzt auch noch aus.
und dann kann der Frühling hier im Taunus kommen.
Gruss
alex


----------



## Mighty (4. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bekommst Du deines auch früher. Die Liefertermine haben sich ja etwas verschoben.
> Canyon wird wahrscheinlich nicht gleich jedem ein mail schicken, dass er sein Rad früher bekommt.
> 
> Als Kollege Mighty bestellt hat, waren die Terminverschiebungen wahrscheinlich schon bekannt.



Yau, da gehe ich auch von aus! Bitte nicht aufregen Bayker, deins kommt sicher früher als geplant und auch früher als meins an  ! Also besser schon mal zur Bank und Geld bereithalten


----------



## wazzz-up (4. März 2006)

Hallo an alle zukünftigen Torque-Rider,
hat außer mir noch jemand VMT 9 für sein Torque (2)? Wenn ja habt ihr´s schon bekommen oder wenigstens Nachricht darüber ob´s schon in der Pipline steht? Oder weiß jemand was über evtl. Verspätungen? Kann´s kaum mehr erwarten obwohl das Wetter ja nicht gerade zum Biken einläd...

Gruß Wazzz-Up


----------



## DukeTB (4. März 2006)

wazzz-up schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle zukünftigen Torque-Rider,
> hat außer mir noch jemand VMT 9 für sein Torque (2)? Wenn ja habt ihr´s schon bekommen oder wenigstens Nachricht darüber ob´s schon in der Pipline steht? Oder weiß jemand was über evtl. Verspätungen? Kann´s kaum mehr erwarten obwohl das Wetter ja nicht gerade zum Biken einläd...
> 
> Gruß Wazzz-Up




Mußt Du gucken dort.  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2517907&postcount=1795 

MfG DukeTB


----------



## wazzz-up (4. März 2006)

@DukeTB

Vielen Dank für die Info  

Dann drück ich uns beiden (und natürlich allen anderen) die Daumen dass die Rahmen möglichst schnell eintreffen.

Gruß Wazzz-Up


----------



## erD-manN (5. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Moien liebe Leute!
> 
> Na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wann mein Radl fertig ist! Ich habe ja, wie schon geschrieben, letzte Woche bestellt und KW14 (ES7) als Montagetermin mitgeteilt bekommen, freu ! Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich schon um einen "nach vorne" korrigierten Termin handelt, weil die Teilelieferung und die Montage besser fluppt, als vorher angenommen? Na uns im Wartezimmer kanns recht sein, gelle ?! Schon mal ein "Danke" für die Beschleunigung Canyon  !
> 
> @pjfa: Cool pic, you and your luckily arrived Canyon bike *gg* ! Have fun with it !








das ist ja der hammer, ich hab etwa vor drei wochen bestellt und mein liefertermin lag bei 17/06, naja glückwunsch!


----------



## Mighty (5. März 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Schneemorgen !



			
				R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja der hammer, ich hab etwa vor drei wochen bestellt und mein liefertermin lag bei 17/06, naja glückwunsch!


Jau, herzlichen Dank!, aber wie schon oben erwähnt gehe ich davon aus, daß aus welchen Gründen auch immer,die Auslieferung bei den meisten Modellen früher stattfinden kann, als vorher mitgeteilt?! Ich schätze, daß auch du dein Bike eher in den Händen halten wirst, als ich! Ich meine mich auch erinnern zu können, daß man mir im Laden in Koblenz noch etwas von KW20 oder 22 gesagt hatte. Nunja, schriftlich kam dann halt die 14.KW an, freu .

Einen angenehmen Sonntag noch, auf in den Schnee !


----------



## erD-manN (5. März 2006)

was den schönen sonntag mit bezug auf den schnee betrifft, sehe ich deine bemerkung einfach mal als scherz an ok?^^^
eigendlich müsste meins dann in vier oder fünf wochen kommen, wenn das wetter mitspielt mach ich nen freudensprung (mit bike ). ich hab bei canyon aber nochmal nachgefragt, morgen bin ich schlauer
glück auf!


----------



## Trailsucker (5. März 2006)

ich hoffe mal dass ich hier nächste woche spätestens auch raus kann. nach vergessenem optitune (von canyon) und folgender umbestellung (esx6->es6) bin ich jetzt von vmt kw6 auf unbekannt verschoben worden. aber ich hoffe dass die warterei bald ein ende hat. ich werde aber auch diese woche mal bei canyon anrufen.


----------



## Mighty (5. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> was den schönen sonntag mit bezug auf den schnee betrifft, sehe ich deine bemerkung einfach mal als scherz an ok?^^^



Uiui, hätte ich gewußt wie heftig sich das Schneechaos im südlichen Teil Deutschlands entwickelt, hätte ich mir die Bemerkung garantiert geschenkt, sorry! Bei uns in NRW hats nur ein paar cm geschneit und in Kombination mit späterem Sonnenschein wars herrlich zu fahren. Also nix für ungut, hoffentlich entspannt sich die Wetterlage bald wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2006)

Hier vertickt doch glatt einer sein 2006er XC9, nur weil er in die Staaten abhaut...

Sachen gibt's... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## X 5 (6. März 2006)

Hallo Ihr Wartenden,

wie lange ist denn die Lieferzeit für ein Nerve ES7/ESX7? Von Canyon erhalte ich keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage.

Gruß X5


----------



## Wuudi (6. März 2006)

Wann hast du denn bei Canyon angefragt ? 
Genaue Lieferzeiten wird dir nur Canyon per Tel oder Email sagen können.


----------



## Fatal Error (6. März 2006)

So liebe Leute....
ich melde mich hiermit offiziel als Wartenender ab!   

Habe mein Schätzchen gerade von der Post geholt und ausgepackt...
Alles genau so wie es sein sollte???....natürlich nicht   
Der Schnellspanner des hinterrades hat in etwa die Form einer banane, und war erst nach etlichen geradebiegeversuchen dazu zu überreden in die nabe zu flutschen.....
Kurze Beschwerde bei Canyon, anscheinend Holzstück? in Verpackung vergessen, bekomme aber innerhalb von 2 Tagen einen neuen Schnellspanner.

So jetzt muß nur noch die blöde Erkältung verschwinden, und dann steht der Schneetaufe im Taunus nichts mehr entgegen.

An alle Wartenden......es lohnt sich absolut!!!!

Gruss
alex


----------



## -iolaus- (6. März 2006)

Mein Bestelltermin für das XC 9 war der 18.02.2006...
Der vorauss. Montagetermin in der 20. KW wurde heute von Canyon telefonisch so bestätigt... also: warten und hoffen


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt muß nur noch die blöde Erkältung verschwinden, und dann steht der Schneetaufe im Taunus nichts mehr entgegen.



Falls Du im Bereich Saalburg-Sandplacken-Feldberg auf einen ES7 Fahrer, meisstens in Begleitung seines Dalmatiners triffst, dann sei mir gegrüsst


----------



## Bayker (6. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Yau, da gehe ich auch von aus! Bitte nicht aufregen Bayker, deins kommt sicher früher als geplant und auch früher als meins an  ! Also besser schon mal zur Bank und Geld bereithalten



oha na wenn das früher kommt bin ich einerseits froh das ichs dann eher innen griffeln halten kann, andererseits aba auch nich 

weil ich mit meinen eltern nach langeoog für eine woche fahre und es dann vllt in der ersten ferienwoche kommen könnte. 


aba zum glück habbich ja mit vorauskasse bezahlt, bzw noch nicht bezahlt. 

dann krisch dann ne email. hoffentlich gibts da nen internetcafe auf der ollen insel 

 
hab ich irgendwas verpasst mit den vmt verschiebungen? um wie viel wurde das denn und aus welchen gründen verschoben? is ja recht geil die sache.


----------



## erD-manN (6. März 2006)

moin, ich hab bei canyon nachgefragt, mit der hoffnung eine allgemeine antwort zu bekommen, aber ich hab nichtmal nen neuen liefertermin bekommen. es soll vielleicht etwas früher kommen , mal sehen.


----------



## Bayker (6. März 2006)

na hoffenwa ma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. März 2006)

Träum weiter


----------



## Bayker (6. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Träum weiter


 mach ich auch.  ., was denkstn du werden die bikes kommen? wenn sich das so verschoben hat. hab ja vmt KW18 . was meinst wanns kommen wird. ?   . 

mir isses eigentlich schnuppe wanns kommt.obs jetzt früher oder später da is is mirrecht egal. hauptsache ES kommt nich später als erwartet


----------



## Vazifar (6. März 2006)

ihr seid so gemein ....


----------



## Fatal Error (6. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du im Bereich Saalburg-Sandplacken-Feldberg auf einen ES7 Fahrer, meisstens in Begleitung seines Dalmatiners triffst, dann sei mir gegrüsst


Ich werds mir merken
Sind mehr im Bereich Winterstein unterwegs, aber ab und an packen wir den Feldberg auch mal von Bad Nauheim aus.

@wuudi: nachdem ich auf deiner page das Video mit dem Kind sah, möchte ich doch keine eigenen mehr ;-)

Gruss
alex


----------



## Schlauby (6. März 2006)

Hallo Alle miteinander,

wollte euch nur mitteilen, ich habe am letzten Freitag mein am 7.02 bestelltes Canyon Comp 2006 bekommen, obwohl mein Montagetermin erst KW 15 sein sollte. 
Habe mich riesig gefreut, doch jetzt schneit es und schneit es im Allgäu!

Ist aber ein echt cooles Bike und gut verarbeitet. Hoffe da werde ich noch viel Spaß damit haben!

Grüße Schlauby


----------



## grossy (6. März 2006)

Hola,

meine Tage sind gezählt !!!   

Schaute heute nach der Arbeit in meinen Briefkasten ( ohne grosse Erwartungen ) und was sehen meine Augen !!!!  RICHTIG ,den kleinen Orangenen Benachrichtigungs Schein von DHL...    Zwei Monate FRÜHER wie der ursprüngliche Liefertermin meines ESX 7 hatte mir die Post mein Bike zugestellt  

Ist doch der Hammer !!!!!!

Also mein ERSTER Weg wird morgen zu meinem Freund der Post zu gehen um............ .

Kann es kaum erwarten ach ja und ein Dank an :

                           CANYON   


KLASSE LIEFERZEITEN HABT IHR TOLL GEMACHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (6. März 2006)

*erstmalgemütlichhinsetz*

So - auch wenn ich im MTB-Forum nur halbrichtig bin, freue ich mich ab heute mit Euch auf ein Road Master Pro.
Dieses Jahr muss einfach ein Rennhobel her! Hat in der unmittelbaren Vergangenheit auch jemand ein RM Pro bestellt? Wie siehts mit den Montageterminen aus? Auf meine E-Mail-Anfrage wurde mir so grob Ende April / Anfang Mai genannt.

Was solls - ich hab auf mein 04er GC Elite über 4 Monate gewartet, dagegen kanns ja nur besser werden. Und dieses Jahr scheint es ja tatsächlich zu brummen in Koblenz!

 aus dem verdammt kalten Hamburg,

Josch


----------



## Fahrradklingel (6. März 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

möchte mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
Mein XC8 kam letzte Woche und damit zwei Wochen früher als der 
Liefertermin 
Alles bestens montiert, sieht einfach geil aus 
wenn nur der viele  Schnee  im Schwarzwald bald schmilzt und die Trails
frei gibt 

Ciao


----------



## griesschnitte (7. März 2006)

es schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit.


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Es scheint die Sonne, sie scheint und scheint und scheint und scheint !


----------



## tom23" (7. März 2006)

So, jetzt kostet mein ES6 dann auch bald soviel wie ein ES7.
Ich, VMT 12, hab dann doch mal bei der Bestellung angerufen,
komme mit

1,98
SL 95cm
Torso 73,5 cm
Arm 73 cm

wegen der Sattelüberhöhung und Affenarm (Darwin hat Recht!) nicht an einem VRO in Large (bis 160mm) vorbei,
zuz. einem Vektor Lowrider.

Jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Combo auf dem ES?
Laut Info Canyon soll das sehr gut zur Charakteristik passen.

merci,

Tom


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Zur Aufheiterung für alle schneeschaufelnden Canyoner gibt's wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour am letzten Freitag.

Das ES7 hat sich wieder prächtig geschlagen und auch die 661 Protektoren haben mir gut zugesagt. Mit Beinlinge drunter sitzen die Protektoren auch viel besser. Hätt ich doch sollen ein S kaufen  

Anyway, mehr Fotos gibts wie immer in meinem Blog .


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

@ Wuudi


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Thihi, hab heut meinen Montage termin für mein ES7 bekommen... 

14. KW << hab eigentlich erwartet, dass ich viel viel länger warten muss   

@Wuudi: Wieso isses bei dir so schön und bei mir net? *ungerecht find*  Trotzdem *Viel Spaß wünsch*... 



Ciao


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Warum ? Hmm ganz einfach. Weil ich an der Südseite der Alpen wohne...


----------



## Vazifar (7. März 2006)

mensch wuudiiii !!!! mach mich nur fertig !  

so siehts momentan dort aus wo ich meistens hinfahre:






ps: das bild ist nicht von mir und ich bin auch nicht drauf, hab's aus einem anderen beitrag hier drin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204663&page=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

Und so sieht es aktuell in meinem Zielgebiet aus


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Thihi, warum is mir schon klar, aba ungerecht find ichs trotzdem...

Wenigstens hat ich gestern Schulfrei wegen dem vielen Schnee    und wenn mein ES7 kommt is ja dann schön wieder schönes Wetter *juppie*

Ciao


----------



## Sisu (7. März 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> es schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit.




....und wenn´s nicht bald mal aufhört, bitte ich wuudi um Asyl! 

Will jemand Schnee kaufen?

Glaube die Stadt München würde einen riesen Reibach machen!
Die karren momentan tonnenweise den Schnee aus der Stadt, weil sie nicht mehr wissen wohin!

Vielleicht irgendwelche Scheichs aus den VAE (die haben soweit ich weiß eine Halle zum Skifahren......da könnte doch ein wenig echter bayerischer Schnee nicht schaden, oder?) 


Gruss
Sisu


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Thihi Sisu, bei mir is glaub ich genauso schlimm wie in München!

Bayern is Subba

Grüße vom Augschburga 

Ciao


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

@bbkhacki

hast du in dieser kw bestellt?


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Und hier sieht's so aus:


----------



## tom23" (7. März 2006)

Ja, ich erinnere mich an das angenehm milde Klima in Meran! hatten auch mal eine Mietwohnung da, gegenüber eines Geschäftes, das hiess: "Raffel".
Mit einem riesen Obstgarten.
Hab jetzt den Strassennahman vergessen, das Haus heisst "Villa Dolores"


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

@wuudie


----------



## Wuudi (7. März 2006)

Nicht durchdrehen.

Ganz glücklich bin ich ja auch net. Meine schönen Trails liegen alle oberhalb 1.200m.ü.d.M.  Und da ist teilweise noch Schnee.... Ja ok, ist ja auch ein Skigebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

@ Rock Hopper:

bestellt: 3.3.
Heute kam der Brief mit Montagetermin 14. KW 

Find' des saukuhl, garner so lang warten wie erwartet....   

Ciao


----------



## creator (7. März 2006)

Hallo Canyon Freunde,

habe am 28.02 ein YELLOWSTONE bestellt mit VMT KW22.
Soeben wurde mir an der Hotline gesagt, das es noch diese oder spätestens nächste Woche montiert wird.


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

@bbkhacki

ich weiß echt nicht, was da los ist bei canyon, vielleicht wollten die einfach nur auf nummer sicher gehen, um nicht wieder son scheiß zu verzapfen wie letztes jahr. aber egal 

@Wuudi

sag mal, was hälst du von den reifen, gehen die gut in die kurve und wie siet das mit dem seitenhalt auf nasser und trockener fahrbahn aus?
ich habe angedacht mir eine nobby nick ans vr zu machen und einen racing ralf ans hr. da würd ich satte 300g sparen!


----------



## Didi123 (7. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und einen racing ralf ans hr. da würd ich satte 300g sparen!



Racing Ralf?

An einem ES...?


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Racing Ralf?
> 
> An einem ES...?



hinten in der größe 2.25 alle mal, du musst bedenken, dass ich in der nähe von hh wohne, hier gibt es keine kieselsteine, die einen durchmesser <5mm


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Häää was war denn letztes jahr udn was meinsch jetzt damit?

KW 14 is doch Anfang April, oder?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

letztes jahr wurden viele räder sehr viel später ausgeliefert


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Achso des hasch gemeint, aba is schon komisch dass Leute die Ende Februar bestellt haben 22. KW als Termin bekommen und ich 14... Thihi...
Vemute halt mal es schieben sich alle Termine bissl nach vorn, weil... (kA )

Ciao


----------



## Didi123 (7. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> hinten in der größe 2.25 alle mal, du musst bedenken, dass ich in der nähe von hh wohne, hier gibt es keine kieselsteine, die einen durchmesser <5mm



Ach so, dann schon eher.
Aber warum dann ein ES? 
Um Treppen und andere kleinere oder größere Hindernisse runterzuhüpfen?


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

weil das es, wie ich finde sehr flexiebel ist und wenn ich es in den harburger bergen dann mal krachen lassen will, kann ich das, eben genau so, wie ich es mal in hh kann.


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

bbkhacki schrieb:
			
		

> Achso des hasch gemeint, aba is schon komisch dass Leute die Ende Februar bestellt haben 22. KW als Termin bekommen und ich 14... Thihi...
> Vemute halt mal es schieben sich alle Termine bissl nach vorn, weil... (kA )
> 
> Ciao




übrigens, super bild!! wieso komm ich nie auf solch lustige sachen!


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

Is dein Montagetermin etwa erst 17. KW @ ROCKHOPPER



Ciao


----------



## erD-manN (7. März 2006)

ey, wenn die deins früher schicken, dann reiß ich denen den a*** auf


----------



## Sisu (7. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier sieht's so aus:



@wuudi

du hast schon eine leicht sadistische Ader,oder warum quälst du uns so? 

...das mit dem "Auswandern" wird bei mir immer akuter!   

Ich kann den Schnee einfach nicht mehr sehen!!!!:kotz: 

Gruss
Sisu (leicht deprimiert)


----------



## löösns (7. März 2006)

hat irgendwer schon ein torque???? *endlichmallivebildersehenwill*


----------



## uss (7. März 2006)

Habe mir n Grand C. Comp bestellt und warte z. Z. auf den Vmt. Sollte dieser zu weit in der Zukunft liegen, hätte ich die Option auf ein Quantec Superlight mit Shimano XT, Marta SL Disc, Rock Shox Reba Team RC, Ritchey WCS etc. 

Was wäre denn eure Meinung?
Quantec sofort
Canyon >=20KW (oder kennt einer n genaueren Termin?)

Sorry, Frage passt hier nur halb in den Thread!!

Uss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellspanner (7. März 2006)

so leute! sitz jetzt auch im wartezimmer!

hab am 22.02. ne bestellung für ein gc pro abgegeben (vmt kw 21). war mir aber nicht sicher wegen der rahmengrösse (siehe mehrere posts) und habe mich daher entschieden doch mal nach koblenz zu fahren (250km one way). und ich muss sagen der weg hat sich gelohnt. bin dort ein rad der xc-reihe gefahren, war seither der meinung ich bräuchte keinen dämpfer unter dem hintern, doch tatsächlich oh wunder liess ich mich eines besseren belehren.

hab gestern nun die bestellung in ein xc7 umwandeln lassen 
vmt bleibt laut hotline gleich (soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder heulen )

in the meantime i enjoy crazy pjfa s pics of his awesome xc7.

@pjfa: thanks for your nice pics. makes waiting for my xc7 a bit easier


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2006)

@ Rockhopper:

Thihi, wenn meins früher kommt dann musst mich erstma finden


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

@R O C K HOPPER

ein ES in HH ist in etwa so, wie ein Känguru in der Wohnung zu halten. Kannst bei Bedarf aber cool Containerdropping machen - let's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




g reez
Rumble


----------



## Friuli-Jay (8. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @wuudie



Ich lese hier immer Wuuudi!!! Von mir aus gesehen,wohnt der arme Hund verdammt weit nördlich!Hier im Friuli waren es heute 13c und strahlende Sonne!War von 10-12.00 Ski fahren und danach habe mein FX durch die Weinfelder gejagt!
Armer Wudi da oben im kalten Südtirol...


----------



## rumblefish (8. März 2006)

saying this in the Forum is worst than publishing Mohamed caricatures in the arabian world


----------



## erD-manN (8. März 2006)

@bbkhacki 
wieso denn im schrank, ich denke eher im wald auf den bessten trails, die du kennst und auf denen du dich ohne das es nie gertaut hättest^^.

@rumblefish 
das ist mal ne gute idee fürn nettes foto, ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich auf das computergesteuerte und -überwachte gelände kommen soll


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier immer Wuuudi!!! Von mir aus gesehen,wohnt der arme Hund verdammt weit nördlich!Hier im Friuli waren es heute 13c und strahlende Sonne!War von 10-12.00 Ski fahren und danach habe mein FX durch die Weinfelder gejagt!
> Armer Wudi da oben im kalten Südtirol...



 grmpf.... naja ok du hast noch das bessere Klima.

Also Leute steinigt Fiuli-Jay, nicht mich


----------



## wobike (8. März 2006)

schnellspanner schrieb:
			
		

> so leute! sitz jetzt auch im wartezimmer!
> 
> 
> hab gestern nun die bestellung in ein xc7 umwandeln lassen
> vmt bleibt laut hotline gleich (soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder heulen )



Ich kann nur sagen, Du hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen  

Ich besitz` das XC7 seit Ende Jänner und es gefällt mir immer besser  

Federung, Dämpfung, Bremsen, alles top und bergauf stellst Du auf MC und das Ding klettert wie ein HT  

Also freu Dich drauf und alles Gute

wobike


----------



## tom23" (8. März 2006)

ist echt ein bisserl Absurdistan hier in München... Ostereier unter der Schneedecke suchen..
Dann stimmt mein Liefertiming wohl doch übernext Woche 

Aber langsam kann auch ich den Schnee nicht mehr sehen!!!!!
da kommen einem ja die Tränen, 13 Grad, mann ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patsch03 (8. März 2006)

hallo wobike
gluckwunsch auch von mir zu deinem xc7

spiele mit dem gedanken mir das xc6 zu ordern. bei 200 teuros gunstiger als deins. war das xc6 kein thema fur dich ??? was räts du mir ???

grus patsch03


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Ist wohl primär eine Frage der Farbe/Lackierung und der Kurbel.

Alles andere würde ich sagen ist funktionell kaum ein Unterschied.. ok der X.0 Poser-Faktor fehlt


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier immer Wuuudi!!! Von mir aus gesehen,wohnt der arme Hund verdammt weit nördlich!Hier im Friuli waren es heute 13c und strahlende Sonne!War von 10-12.00 Ski fahren und danach habe mein FX durch die Weinfelder gejagt!
> Armer Wudi da oben im kalten Südtirol...



Aber im Gegensatz zu dir bringt Wuudi wenigstens Beweisfotos!
Also, lass' mal sehen, wie bei dir die Sonne scheint...

Ohne Fotos kannst Du uns viel erzählen...


----------



## patsch03 (8. März 2006)

ist die anodized lackierung wirklich qualitativ um längen besser, als die des xc6 ??? vom farbton abgesehn ...

patsch03


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Im Prinzip schon, und da die normale Lackierung von Canyon keine Pulverbeschichtung ist, dürfte der Unterschied noch grösser sein.

@Didi123:

Hier ist wieder schönstes Bike-Wetter. Sonnenschein und endlich kein Wind mehr.... aber ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## wobike (8. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wobike
> gluckwunsch auch von mir zu deinem xc7
> 
> spiele mit dem gedanken mir das xc6 zu ordern. bei 200 teuros gunstiger als deins. war das xc6 kein thema fur dich ??? was räts du mir ???
> ...



Hallo patsch03

Wie wuudi schon sagt: Bei mir wars hauptsächlich der anodisierte Rahmen  
In zweiter Linie die Kurbel und a bissl das X0  

wobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (8. März 2006)

Geh in 1h auf einen Kurzbike trip. Da mache dann Beweisbilder.. .-)
Mal was anderes:Habe das ganze Treiben hier im Wartezimmer bis jetzt sehr gelassen gelesen,da ich ja mein FX noch habe.Nur eben flattert eine Mail von einem Kumpel aus München rein das er mein bike kauft und schon diesen Freitag kommt um es abzuholen!!!Schluck...Diesen Freitag!!!Abgesehen davon das mir mein FX 4000 echt am Herz liegt(,hat mich in 3 Hardcore saisons mit meinen Jungs,die nicht unter 150mm federweg fahren,nie im Stich gelassen) heisst das dann auch für mich ohne Bike zu sein bis mein ES-6 kommt.Montage KW 12 aber das heisst ja nicht wirklich was..
Also noch 3 Tage und dann bin auch ich nur noch ein halber Mensch!
(Wie kann der auch einfach ja sagen, wenn ich ihn frage ob er mein FX habe will!!!!!)


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Ma dai, vai a lavorare e non a spasso con la bici 

Ich hab mit dem "Inserieren" so lange gewartet bis mein ES da war. Btw. frag mal deinen Kumpel ob er nicht doch lieber ein super Poison Arsen 3 will 

EDiT: Oder andersrum ..wieviel kriegst du noch für dein FX ? Ich weiss nicht was ich verlangen kann/soll...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (8. März 2006)

Habe mal schnell die Kamera aus dem Wohnzimmer  gehalten.Als antipasto gewissermassen...


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal schnell die Kamera aus dem Wohnzimmer  gehalten.Als antipasto gewissermassen...



Au ja, das sieht gut aus...
Man könnte dich fast ein wenig beneiden...!

Nicht dass ich das jetzt tue, hier in Nordbayern ist's ja schließlichauch ganz schön!


----------



## Sisu (8. März 2006)

@Friuli-Jay 
 ...wie kann man nur sein einziges Bike verkaufen bevor man das Neue hat? 

Auch du hast eine sadistische Ader! (Solche Bilder hier zu posten!) 

Wenn das bei uns so weiter geht (momentan taut´s a bisserl...aber für´s WE haben die schon wieder SCHNEEEEEEE angesagt.....)

...laufe ich noch AMOK


----------



## YB11 (8. März 2006)

Moin Leude,

gibts schon was neues zu den WXC Modellen? Sind denn schon welche ausgeliefert? Ich hab meiner Holden im Dezember ein WXC 7 bestellt und als VMT die KW 13. Sie ist schon so heiß drauf, das sie jeden Tag 1 Stunde den Hometrainer quält......jedenfalls brauch ich da keine Reifen erneuern...........und das "Optitune" vom Otto-Versand passt sowieso...


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

@YB11

Hab am Montag nachgehakt. Die WXC sollten plangemäß in KW13 kommen...


----------



## rumblefish (8. März 2006)

Ich glaub das so langsam nicht mehr was ich hier aus dem Fester aus sehe. Es schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit  .

Und wann ich endlich wieder auf meinem bevorzugten Hügel fahren kann (Feldberg) will ich gar nicht erst wissen  

guckst Du hier http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large


----------



## schnellspanner (8. März 2006)

@patsch03

hab mir ja die mühe gemacht und bin nach koblenz gefahren und hab mir dort auch das xc6 angeschaut. komponenten sind auch hier sicherlich klasse. überlegt hatte ich es mir, als ich dann aber das xc7 in schwarz gesehen hab war meine entscheidung gefallen.
ich hätte auch mit ner lx kurbel und nem x.9 schaltwerk leben können, aber das schwarz sieht in live echt klasse aus und wie ein vorredner geschrieben hat wohl auch qualitativ um längen besser.


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

@rumblefish

Beruhig dich ... hier ist auch die Sonne hinter den Wolken in Deckung gegangen  Soll ja bis Freitag schlechter werden.


...aber am Sonntag wieder Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (8. März 2006)

Wiesbaden Schneeregen :-(
wenn ich da an die Woche Bikeurlaub auf LaPalma vor 3 Jahren denke, biken in Sonne auf trockenen Trails *schwärm*


----------



## Sisu (8. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das so langsam nicht mehr was ich hier aus dem Fester aus sehe. Es schneit, und schneit, und schneit, und schneit  .
> 
> Und wann ich endlich wieder auf meinem bevorzugten Hügel fahren kann (Feldberg) will ich gar nicht erst wissen
> 
> guckst Du hier http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large




@rumble

ist doch irgendwie nicht fair das Wetter , oder?
Gerade fängt´s hier auch wieder an zu schneien....ich fürchte unsere ES7 müssen noch ´ne Weile trocken bleiben  

Bin auch kein Tiefschneebiker!
Aber leider auch keine Snowboarder mehr! 

na ja...kann ja nur noch besser werden,oder?

Schöne Grüsse aus dem noch nie so verschneiten München

Sisu


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Irgendwie schon krass. Was steht uns denn heuer für ein Sommer bevor ?

Bereits letztes Jahr gabs im Sommer an der Alpennordseite tonnenweise Regen und Überschwemmungen. Diesen Winter kübelts Schnee. Und dann ? Kommt jetzt dann die Trockenperiode ?


----------



## rumblefish (8. März 2006)

@ Sisu






 und ich wollte bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen schon längst die ersten paar tausend Höhenmeter hinter mir haben. 

Leider habe ich eben die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Da fällt mir echt nix mehr dazu ein


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

http://de.weather.com/weather/local/ITXX0039?x=0&y=0

 ich hoff das Heiter verschiebt sich 1-2 Tage nach vorne, damit dieses WE schon schön wird...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (8. März 2006)

Habe den halben Nachmittag im Bikeshop verbracht(der hat immer ne Flasche vino offen,da bleibt man gerne länger..) so das ich natürlich nicht mehr gebikt bin.Aber Wuudi hat recht,es zieht sich auch hier zu.Also keine Panik.Sommer haben wir hier nun auch noch nicht wirklich.Ich war  vor einem Jahr auf G.Canaria biken...bei 23C. Im Februar...Seufz!


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den halben Nachmittag im Bikeshop verbracht(der hat immer ne Flasche vino offen,da bleibt man gerne länger..)



e lavorare mai ?


----------



## Sisu (8. März 2006)

....mhhh....habe daheim auch noch eine Weinflasche  vom Lago-urlaub letzten September!
Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee.....gleich nach der Arbeit nach Hause....was zwischen die Kiemen(so als Grundlage)...und dann genüßlich den Vino trinken :

sich an den Urlaub erinnern, die vielen,trockenen Trails und meine heißgeliebte Tremalzoabfahrt! 

Seufzer..........Großer Seufzer........Riiiiiiiesengroooooßer Seufzer!


Also, na denn   

Sisu


----------



## Friuli-Jay (8. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> e lavorare mai ?


Lavorare?Lavorare?Mmmh..Capisco un po d`italiano ma questa parola...
Mmmh...mai sentito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Und ich dachte oberhalb der Emiglia Romagna kennt man diesen Begriff noch... 
Hab ich mich getäuscht. Muss ich den Arbeits-Äquator wohl weiter nördlich ziehen


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

Also wenn die Jungs aus dem Süden nicht langsam mit ihren Provokationen zurückstecken (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) köpf' ich heut' Abend auch 'ne Pulle Vino. 
Hab' zwar keinen vom Lago, aber um die Zeit bis zum besseren Wetter totzuschlagen tut's auch der vom Aldi um die Ecke...

...jetzt fängt's hier auch wieder an zu schneien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Übrigens, man kann "schneien" ganz leicht in "scheinen" ändern, indem man das "n" nach vorne stellt...!!


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Genau Didi.

Deshalb ist ja der Unterschied zwischen uns (scheinen) und euch (schneien) ganz klein


----------



## RonnyS (8. März 2006)

Bei mir jetzt schon 5 cm mehr !!!!
F R Ü H L I N G   IN  B A Y E R N ....komm endlich
...und am Wochenende Wasser ohne Ende (Überschwemmungen angesagt)


----------



## Briefträger (8. März 2006)

wollt nur mal festhalten, dass ich jeden tag mein xc7 streichle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2006)

Nochmal kurz zum XC6: mir wurde in Koblenz gesagt es sei eine Pulverbeschichtung. Ich habe mich fürs XC6 entschieden weil ich finde das ich dort das beste P/L Verhältnis habe. Das 7er z.b. bietet zwar den Anodisierten Rahmen was sehr verlockend war...aber es bietet sonst keine Nennswerten Funktionsvorteile. Und das war mir dann doch keine 200 Wert...(da der gute Mann meinte XO braucht man eh nicht und der XC6er Rahmen sei gepulvert...ja, der Mann war ein Canyon mitarbeiter   )
Ich denke nicht das ich meine Entscheidung bereue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

es schneit

      

naja ok nur vielleicht jetzt seit 15 minuten und hat schon fast wieder aufgehört.... aber trotzdem


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Aufatmen für alle Südtirol Fans:

Die *Sonne *scheint wieder !  


btw. wird das jetzt eine Alleinunterhaltung


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Aufatmen für alle Südtirol Fans:
> 
> Die *Sonne *scheint wieder !
> 
> ...



Hab' keine Lust mehr, aus dem Fenster zu schauen. 
Gestern Abend hat's noch 10 cm geschneit und ist danach in Regen übergegangen. Der hält bis jetzt an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab' jetzt die Jalousien runtergelassen, die Heizung etwas höher gedreht und hab' mir das Bild da unten ausgdruckt und an den Monitor geklebt...


----------



## Mighty (9. März 2006)

Seeehr gute Idee Didi123 ! Das mache ich jetzt auch....wo kriege ich nur DinA0 Ausdrucke her, grübel ....Heizstrahler in Position...CD mit Vogelgezwitcher anstellen.....Canyon Prospekt zur Hand und.....jaa, so ist schon besser  

PS: Noch ca.4 Wochen bis zum ES7, hach


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Seeehr gute Idee Didi123 ! Das mache ich jetzt auch....wo kriege ich nur DinA0 Ausdrucke her, grübel ....Heizstrahler in Position...CD mit Vogelgezwitcher anstellen.....Canyon Prospekt zur Hand und.....jaa, so ist schon besser
> 
> PS: Noch ca.4 Wochen bis zum ES7, hach



A0-Plotter? Kein Problem, neben mir steht so ein Teil...
Könnte ich eigtl. ein paar Fototapeten rauslassen...


----------



## thto (9. März 2006)

hat jemand schon ein reales gewicht für ein ES7 in M parat ? 
vielendank
TT
ach so laut hotline wird mein ES wahrscheinlich 1-2 Wochen früher fertig als bestätigt, es gab allerdings keine definitive Info sondern nur wahrscheinlich !!!


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Jep. Reales Gewicht ist ca. das Kataloggewicht.


----------



## thto (9. März 2006)

tja, nun ja, ok, hatte ich schon geblickt, also 12,9 auch REAL


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Yep, at least bei meinem


----------



## thto (9. März 2006)

haben die sun naben einen lauten freilauf ? so ähnlich wie Hügi oder Tune ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Jep, extreme laut 

Ringlè Dirty Flea = Tune King/Kong made in Taiwan


----------



## thto (9. März 2006)

ernsthaft ? sehr schön ! ist dir schon etwas negatives bei deinem es7 aufgefallen  ?


----------



## Wern (9. März 2006)

kann ich auch bestätigen. Freilauf ist schön laut.


----------



## thto (9. März 2006)

kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich mal mit meinem ES7 meine lieblingssingletrails zu riden ...... un das dauert noch so lang bis ende april anfang mai ........ schön lauter freilauf ist traumhaft


----------



## Bayker (9. März 2006)

gut ich freu mich auf meins. sagt ma kriegt man eigentlich post oder email von canyon, wenn sich der vmt termin vershciebt. habe KW 18 bekommen und hab gehört das sich die beim ES7 derbe verschoben haben. hat schon jemand bescheid bekommen? 


ich zahle per vorauskasse. muss ich dann das bike nehmen wenns fertich is oder wenn ich es haben möchte. habe mir das so von den mücken eingeplant das ich im mai das dingen bezahle und nich früher. früher hab ich net genug mäuse zusammen. hab mit denn das am telefon aba bei der bestellung evreinbart dass ich es im mai haben möchte.


----------



## bbkhacki (9. März 2006)

Ruf halt einfach man an und frag wegen dem Liefertermin... Ich mien was bringt es wenn dein Bike erst im mai bezahlen kannst, es aba schon im april montiert wird?!

Ciao


----------



## Friuli-Jay (9. März 2006)

Nachdem ich gestern die Zutaten gekauft habe,habe ich eben mein geliebtes FX gepimpt,da es morgen schon abgeholt wird.(und das bei 1A bikewetter)
Neue Griffe,einen neuen Albert 2,25(meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit das beste was man fahren kann) und sogar ne neue LX Kette.Lasse mich ja nicht lumpen...
Also Freunde,ich bitte euch aufzustehen(Hand ans Herz wäre angemessen,aber nicht zwingend nötig   ) um mit mir zusammen einen der besten Eingelenker unserer Zeit Farewell zu sagen.Machs gut mein FX 4000 und heute Nacht darfst Du drinnen schlafen!


----------



## Bayker (9. März 2006)

jo stimmt. werd mich da mal melden


----------



## griesschnitte (9. März 2006)

meine mtb-zubehör-schnäppchensammlung wächst weiter
ciclosport hac 4 plus (NEU!!!) für 110,- EURO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (9. März 2006)

Wo haben Du das her, he???


----------



## rumblefish (9. März 2006)

@Friuli-Jay

Einen so treuen Begleiter verkauft man nicht sondern gibt Ihm Gnadenbrot


----------



## griesschnitte (9. März 2006)

den computer hab ich zufällig im kleinanzeigenmarkt gefunden, wo sich im gegensatz zu ebay keine sau dafür interessiert hat. nachdem der verkäufer verlauten ließ, dass er keine rechnung zum gerät hat, hab ich ihn nach einer 4 tägigen überlegungsphase auf 110 euro runtergehandelt. angeblich hat er ihn geschenkt bekommen, will ihn aber gar nicht, da er ein polar 720i besitzt.
glück gehabt!


----------



## erD-manN (9. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> gut ich freu mich auf meins. sagt ma kriegt man eigentlich post oder email von canyon, wenn sich der vmt termin vershciebt. habe KW 18 bekommen und hab gehört das sich die beim ES7 derbe verschoben haben. hat schon jemand bescheid bekommen?
> 
> 
> ich zahle per vorauskasse. muss ich dann das bike nehmen wenns fertich is oder wenn ich es haben möchte. habe mir das so von den mücken eingeplant das ich im mai das dingen bezahle und nich früher. früher hab ich net genug mäuse zusammen. hab mit denn das am telefon aba bei der bestellung evreinbart dass ich es im mai haben möchte.



ich hab in der 7. kw bestellt und vmt 17 kw bestommen, nach den gerüchten hab ich denen geschrieben, sie meinten sie warten noch auf eine teilelieferung, könnte früher kommen. die haben sich aber nicht von selber gemeldet, sie könnten ja falsche hoffnungen machen.
wobei ich die schon habe nach den äußerungen einiger hier im forum


----------



## löösns (9. März 2006)

@bayker: bist nicht der einzige, der sich nicht mal sooooo wahnsinnig über eine früher lieferung freuen würde...


----------



## Mighty (9. März 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> haben die sun naben einen lauten freilauf ? so ähnlich wie Hügi oder Tune ?





			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, extreme laut



 Oh nee! Sind die wirklich soo laut? Ich habe leider nur das ES6 in Koblenz testfahren können und da ists mir logischerweise nicht aufgefallen, hat ja Deore verbaut. Ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache n lauter Freilauf. Vielleicht praktisch um Fußgänger schon von weitem auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, aber ich mag son lautes Geklacker eben nicht.

FALLS es mir denn tatsächlich zu laut sein sollte, was könnte man wohl dagegen machen ? Nabe austauschen kostet wieder ordentlich Geld (kann das denke ich nicht selbst ordentlich erledigen, also Nabe+Arbeitslohn), mhhh. Ob eine Neoprenmanschette um die Nabe etwas bringen würde(hohe Töne minimal vermindern), mhh wohl eher nicht? Na vielleicht sollte ich mir keinen Kopp machen und erst mal abwarten, aber ihr kennt das ja wahrscheinlich selbst, kaum hört man sowas, was einem nicht paßt.... 


Schönen Abend noch allerseits, der Mighty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (10. März 2006)

Ja was heißt jetzt soo laut. Lauter als meine alten DT-Swiss auf alle Fälle aber jetzt sicher nicht zum davon laufen laut a là 120db


----------



## thory (10. März 2006)

Teile und Partdiskussionen sind bestimmt spannend - ich vertreibe mir meine Wartezeit z.B. so


----------



## Didi123 (10. März 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Teile und Partdiskussionen sind bestimmt spannend - ich vertreibe mir meine Wartezeit z.B. so



Jaa, gib's mir !!  

Ich versuch' seit Wochen endlich boarden zu gehen, kriegs aber zeitlich nicht gebacken und dann so was...  

Das muss echt nicht sein!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (10. März 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ernsthaft ? sehr schön ! ist dir schon etwas negatives bei deinem es7 aufgefallen  ?


Den meisten von uns ist negativ aufgefallen ,das ES noch nicht da ist!


----------



## Bayker (10. März 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @bayker: bist nicht der einzige, der sich nicht mal sooooo wahnsinnig über eine früher lieferung freuen würde...



jau genau. hoffe mal das ich es pünktlich bekomme. weil warten will ich auch nich.


----------



## Mighty (10. März 2006)

Ok, danke Wuudi, dann laß ichs mal auf mich zukommen! Zur Not fahre ich mit Mickymäusen !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2006)

Sooo, ich glaubte ja fast ich hörte nicht recht. Eben ging das Telefon...Canyon war dran. Mein am 18.02.06 bestelltes XC6 sei fertig montiert und bereit zur abholung  
Ich glaubs ja nicht . Heute ist es leider schon zu spät, wir fahrne ne gute std bis dahin, aber morgen früh um 9 steh ich bei denen auf der Matte mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht wie ich es vermutlich noch nie hatte.   

Canyon, diese Lieferzeit ist der absolute Hammer (nur gut das ich das Geld schon vor der Bestellung zusammen hatte)


----------



## lemmming (10. März 2006)

grüße an alle, bin neu hier!
ich konnte es heute auch nicht glauben:
mein montag (06.03.) bestelltes XC6 in M soll schon in der post sein?!
und tatsächlich, der anruf hat es bestätigt... 
glück muss man haben!
hat ja super geklappt, danke canyon


----------



## Badehose (10. März 2006)

Nerve XC 6 in M: Bestellt Mitte Februar - VMT Ende April - abgeholt am 7.3.


----------



## slickbiker82 (10. März 2006)

Servus!

Ich liebe Canyon     !!!!!!

Anscheinend haben die mal ne XC6-bastel Woche eingelegt.
Habe es gar nicht glauben können und gleich angerufen. 
Habe mein Bike Ende Februar bestellt und kann es schon abholen.
Geil!!!!
Hab mich schon auf einer der härtesten Wartezeiten meines Lebens eingestellt.

Nochmals Danke Canyon 

Gruß an alle die es leider nicht so gut erwischt haben. 
Das warten steigert doch nur die Lust. 
Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erD-manN (10. März 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, ich glaubte ja fast ich hörte nicht recht. Eben ging das Telefon...Canyon war dran. Mein am 18.02.06 bestelltes XC6 sei fertig montiert und bereit zur abholung
> Ich glaubs ja nicht . Heute ist es leider schon zu spät, wir fahrne ne gute std bis dahin, aber morgen früh um 9 steh ich bei denen auf der Matte mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht wie ich es vermutlich noch nie hatte.
> 
> Canyon, diese Lieferzeit ist der absolute Hammer (nur gut das ich das Geld schon vor der Bestellung zusammen hatte)




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh, das darf nicht wahr sein!!!!!! ich meins auch haben!!! haben haben haben.   kannst du mir einen gefallen tun und morgen mal fragen, ob die teilelieferung für die es7 gekommen sind und wie das so im allgemeinen mit denen aussiet? währ super nett!!


an alle: kommt die rechnung eigendlich per e-mail oder post?


DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT ZULETZT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (10. März 2006)

habe heute angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, die Rechnung käme per Post.


----------



## Woodigasm (10. März 2006)

Gratulation an alle die ihre XC6 früher als geplant bekommen haben, macht mich fast etwas eifersüchtig...

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob alle eure Bikes in Größe m waren? 
Hab überlegt von meinem XC5 auf ein 6er umzusteigen (allerdings in L) Vielleicht könnte ich dadurch ja auch die Warterei verkürzen.

LG
Woody


----------



## erD-manN (10. März 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, die Rechnung käme per Post.



thx, ich hoffe ich bekomme dann nächste woche post


----------



## erD-manN (10. März 2006)

Woodigasm schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an alle die ihre XC6 früher als geplant bekommen haben, macht mich fast etwas eifersüchtig...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob alle eure Bikes in Größe m waren?
> Hab überlegt von meinem XC5 auf ein 6er umzusteigen (allerdings in L) Vielleicht könnte ich dadurch ja auch die Warterei verkürzen.
> ...



du bestellst auf L um, weil du die wartezeit verkürzen willst?


----------



## mr.miro (10. März 2006)

Wie bereits berichtet, habe ich am 21. Februar einen ES9 bestellt. Zwei Tage
später die Bestätigung von Canyon und VMT KW21.

Am 3. März habe ich bei Canyon angerufen und zusätzlich "Syntace VRO Lowrider" und "Terry Ergon Griffe P1 M" bestellt.
Wie groß war meine Überraschung, als ein paar Tage später wieder die schriftliche Bestätigung kam, aber diesmal mit...    VMT KW 17!!!

Geht doch!!!


----------



## slickbiker82 (11. März 2006)

Woodigasm schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an alle die ihre XC6 früher als geplant bekommen haben, macht mich fast etwas eifersüchtig...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob alle eure Bikes in Größe m waren?
> Hab überlegt von meinem XC5 auf ein 6er umzusteigen (allerdings in L) Vielleicht könnte ich dadurch ja auch die Warterei verkürzen.
> ...




Hallo Woodigasm,

also ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob alle xc 6 nen m Rahmen haben. Meines ist jedoch in m und das von Badehose und lemming sind  es ja ebenfalls. 
Kann also gut sein, dass es sich nur um xc6 mit m Rahmen handelt.

Frag doch einfach mal telefonisch bei Canyon nach. Die sollten es doch am besten wissen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2006)

Ich bin weg  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2537149#post2537149


----------



## Monsterwade (11. März 2006)

Tja, hab mich mittlerweile hier richtig wohl gefühlt. Doch jetzt ist mein
*COAST ES9 *eingetroffen. Sieht geil aus. Ob es auch so ist werde ich leider 
erst in einer Woche feststellen können. Doch die braucht man, um alleine die
beigelegten Handbücher durchzulesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (11. März 2006)

Schick noch ein Foto rein...Trailseeker...Gute Fahrt


----------



## Burli (11. März 2006)

RC8
Bestellt 07.01.2006
Soll Liefertermin KW7, ist bis heute nicht da, 5 Anrufe ohne jeden Erfolg oder Antwort -> Urlaub beginnt am 17.03 ohne Rad?????    

Was ich am ätzendsten finde: "Ich rufe Sie morgen zurück..." Auch da warte ich heute noch drauf  

Burli


----------



## RonnyS (11. März 2006)

Burli schreib mal ein e-mail rein und Bitte doch nett
Dein Bike für den Urlaub bis nächste Woche zu bekommen
(vielleicht fehlt nur ein kleines Teil aus Deiner Bestellung
wie z.B. Griffe etc.) Ein Bitte hilft immer nett


----------



## Staabi (12. März 2006)

@burli

Es tut mir leid, das da offensichtlich etwas schiefläuft. Ich habe Dein Posting weitergegeben. Du kannst aber auch meine Mit-Moderatorin Gesine selbst per PM kontaktieren. Da ich am Montag noch unterwegs bin kann ich mich nicht darum kümmern, und die Zeit drängt ja etwas.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thof (12. März 2006)

Die DHL "verliert" ganz gerne mal das eine oder andere Rad:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2473992&postcount=1227


----------



## erD-manN (12. März 2006)

moinsen, 
wenn man das folgende bild ansiet, könnte man denken, man sei im wunderschönen ösi-land(wenn man mal die nicht vorhandenen berge außer acht lässt), doch dem ist nicht so, ich wohne nur einen katzensprung von hamburg weg!!!!!!! und der schnee liegt da schon seit zwei tagen!!!!!!  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzai (12. März 2006)

ach, freu dich doch einfach darüber, das in hamburg mal schnee  liegt UND es nicht regnet. einfach immer nur halb_volle_ gläser sehen...   

also hier im südoldenburgischen ist der schnee schon wieder fast gänzlich verschwunden, aber das nützt mir auch nix, da mein neues rad noch darauf wartet, zusammengeschraubt und artgerecht von mir in besitz genommen zu werden.
aber immerhin - es regnet nicht...


----------



## RonnyS (12. März 2006)

thof...war Dein "Bike" gelb ?


----------



## thof (12. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> thof...war Dein "Bike" gelb ?



mit "DHL" in schwarzem Schriftzug. Achja vorne am Steuerrohr war das ...


----------



## Burli (13. März 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> @burli
> 
> Es tut mir leid, das da offensichtlich etwas schiefläuft. Ich habe Dein Posting weitergegeben. Du kannst aber auch meine Mit-Moderatorin Gesine selbst per PM kontaktieren. Da ich am Montag noch unterwegs bin kann ich mich nicht darum kümmern, und die Zeit drängt ja etwas.
> 
> ...



Hi Stabi,

Gesina hat Post, nun schau mer mal. Aber schon mal danke... hatte hier an dieser Stelle nicht mit einer Reaktion gerechnet.

Gruß Burli


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Eine kleine Aufheiterung für alle vom Schnee Erdrückten.
So siehts aktuell in Südtirol/Meran aus:





Ein kleiner Wochenendtrip würde sich also lohnen 

Mehr über die Tour nach Vellau (Text + Bildmaterial) gibts wie immer in meinem Mountainbike Touren Blog.


----------



## rumblefish (13. März 2006)

@wuudi


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Jetzt seit doch nicht immer so gehässig


----------



## rumblefish (13. März 2006)

Heute morgen -10 Grad in dem Kaff hier unten auf dem Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und da oben auf dem Hügel steht der Turm zu dem ich normalerweise immer fahre. Und da sieht es aktuell so aus  http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large

Und da soll ich Mitte März noch ruhigbleiben


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Wie hoch issen der Turm ? H.ü.d.M. ?


----------



## rumblefish (13. März 2006)

Der Feldberg ist 880 Meter ü.d.M. und die höchste Erhebung im Taunus. Das Bild verzerrt das ganze etwas. Ich wohne sozusagen am Fusse des Hügels auf 230 M.ü.d.M. Da komme ich bei einer 30 Km Rundfahrt gleich mal auf etwa 1000 HM. Gibt auch schöne Trails und knackige Abfahrten hier. Alles was ein ES begehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Ui sooo hoch 

Ne, Scherz beiseite. Ich war ja am Samstag auch nur in Vellau auf 900 M.ü.d.M. 

... und btw um öl ins feuer zu giessen: ich war grad aufm balkon. richtig angenehme sonnenstrahlen bei 13°c im Schatten


----------



## Niederbayer (13. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ui sooo hoch
> 
> Ne, Scherz beiseite. Ich war ja am Samstag auch nur in Vellau auf 900 M.ü.d.M.
> 
> ... und btw um öl ins feuer zu giessen: ich war grad aufm balkon. richtig angenehme sonnenstrahlen bei 13°c im Schatten



Hi Wuudi,

Du hast ja schöne Aussichten mit ganz nettem Wetter.
Da kann man schon einen gewissen Neid nicht verbergen !!!!!


----------



## erD-manN (13. März 2006)

aaaaahhhh, heute mogen um fünf uhr hatten wir -16,5°C,             :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Tigo (13. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaahhhh, heute mogen um fünf uhr hatten wir -16,5°C,



Besser ein kalter Wind und Sonnenschein,als Dauerregen bei +10°C.


----------



## drei_c (13. März 2006)

Wuudi macht mit seinen andauernden Wetter-Neckereien das Wartezimmer noch zum Wetterzimmer...
P.S. @ Wuudi - hast du eigentl. einen Beratervertrag mit dem örtlichen Fremdenverkehrsverein?


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Hab ich net, wär aber eine gute Idee  Mal schaun was ich rausschlagen kann


----------



## griesschnitte (13. März 2006)

für alle leute, die sich noch an meine prompte auslieferung durch dhl erinnern?
hab ein entschuldigungsschreiben bekommen mit einer 55 cent briefmarke als entschädigung!


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Rofl


----------



## Bayker (13. März 2006)

spendabel die gelben bengel  

lol. da hätts aba auch die blaue maurizius getan ( wird das so geschrieben? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (13. März 2006)

Das Paket-Tracking der DHL sagt:

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von:   13.03.06 14:11
Vorgang:       Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zum Ziel-Paketzentrum.

kann also nicht mehr lange dauern bis mein ESX-7 erscheint!


----------



## Tigo (13. März 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> für alle leute, die sich noch an meine prompte auslieferung durch dhl erinnern?
> hab ein entschuldigungsschreiben bekommen mit einer 55 cent briefmarke als entschädigung!



Tja,das Leben schreibt die besten Satiren.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (13. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ui sooo hoch
> 
> Ne, Scherz beiseite. Ich war ja am Samstag auch nur in Vellau auf 900 M.ü.d.M.
> 
> ... und btw um öl ins feuer zu giessen: ich war grad aufm balkon. richtig angenehme sonnenstrahlen bei 13°c im Schatten



Kann ich bestätigen!Wir haben gestern mittag das erste Mal draussen auf der Terasse gegessen.Kein Scherz! Ich weiss aber auch warum das so ist: Weil ich mein Bike verkauft habe bevor das neue ES da ist.Das ist also reine Gehässigkeit von Petrus,dem fiesen Sack!


----------



## RonnyS (13. März 2006)

Ihr seid soooooooo gemeeeiiiiin !!!!


----------



## Trailsucker (13. März 2006)

mir is egal wie hoch der schnee liegt oder wo die vogelgrippe gerade ausbricht wenn ich nur endlich mein fahrrad in händen halten könnt. ich hab ja nich ma nen vmt. den hat mir canyon glecih besser nich verraten. ich warte nun nur leider schon seit dem 30.12 auf mein bike. gut vielleicht bin ich ein stück weit selber schuld aber die letzte nachricht die ich von canyon erhielt wae, dass das bike schon vor 1 bis 2 wochen hätte fertig sein solle. *schnief* ich werd hier noch verrückt


----------



## pjfa (14. März 2006)

I have a friend and he want a RC9 but, for these season (2006) it´s over and the XC9 it´s no longer for sale.
Maybe for the 2007 Collection, but have to buy in October/November, because Canyon Bikes are now popular in Portugal, Spain and France.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. März 2006)

Are you kidding???ALREADY sold out! After only 3 months!!!Very,very strange! So what do they do the rest os the year???


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

sell xc8 and xc7


----------



## thto (14. März 2006)

@wuudi 
bei euch in meran scheinen ja traumhafte bedingungen zum singletrail riden gegeben zu sein


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Jup, seit heute ist auch der Wind wieder weg (kam am Sonntag). Und die Sonne scheint immer noch. Nur muss ich arbeiten


----------



## prallax (14. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur muss ich arbeiten



Man merkts !


----------



## pokaton (14. März 2006)

Ich habe am Freitag die Rechnung für mein XC7 per E-Mail bekommen   
Leider erst um 17:34 Uhr so dass ich die Rg erst am Montag früh begleichen konnte  

Bestellt habe ich Mitte Januar und VMT war KW10 wurde aber Ende Februar auf KW11 verschoben.

Hoffentlich reicht es noch bis zum WE, da das Wetter endlich mal ein bisschen besser werden soll...


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Torques ? Die 10 Tage sind um


----------



## thory (14. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Torques ? Die 10 Tage sind um



Im Westen nichts Neues

mit diesem Buchtitel lassen sich die Anworten von Canyon zusammenfassen. Aber ich bekomme sofort Bescheid, wenn sich was tut ...


----------



## Friuli-Jay (14. März 2006)

Ich realisiere gerade das wir uns bereits in der KW 11 befinden.Ich spüre förmlich wie im fernen Deutschland grade ein silberner Rahmen mit einer schönen Fox Gabel bestückt wird...Zieladresse: Friuli!Und zwar...na sagen wir mal Anfang der Woche! Seitdem ich bikelos bin,bin ich auch vom Wartezimmer Fieber ergriffen.Wo liegen eigentlich die uralt Illustrierten vom Lesezirkel...


----------



## schnellspanner (14. März 2006)

es geschehen noch wunder?!  

hab ja schon mal im wartezimmer geschrieben, dass ich meine bestellung vom gc pro in ein xc7 umgewandelt habe (1. bestellung 22.02., umbestellung 07.03.)
beim gc pro stand noch als vmt kw 21 drin.
hab jetzt ne neue bestellbestätigung bekommen. und bin baff! vmt nun kw 13!!

kann das sein, oder lief da was schief und die haben da nen falschen vmt aufgedruckt?
kw 13 ist ja schon übernächste woche!! freu, freu, freu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (14. März 2006)

Glückwunsch Schnellspanner, hoffentlich verzögert sich nicht noch etwas? btw: Wie bezahlst du? Da kannst per Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte noch Zeit gegenüber Vorkasse sparen!


----------



## erD-manN (15. März 2006)

@bbkhacki 

moin, hast du mal was von canyon gehört? wenn meine berechnungen stimmen, müsste ich mal bald die rechnung bekommen, ich halts nicht mehr aus!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (15. März 2006)

Sorry, ist jetzt voll Off Topic, aber im TechTalk Forum konnt mir keiner weiterhelfen. 
Ich will mir, statt dem original DownPull, einen TopPull Umwerfer ans Rad montieren, dazu brauch' ich für den Schaltzug einen Gegenhalter am Sitzrohr, wie er bei "vernünftigen" Rädern, z.B. Canyon XC, serienmäßig ist.  

Hab' mich schon bei diesem Thread drangehängt, aber bisher hat sich keiner dazu geäussert. 
Ja ok, ist ja nur ein Tag vergangen, aber bevor der Thread wieder im Nichts verschwindet wende ich mich halt mal an Euch...

Nochmal sorry wegen OT und danke für die kommenden Infos!

Didi


----------



## RayKo (15. März 2006)

Ruhig, Brauner, ruhig! 
Ich will ja Deine Berechnungen nicht über den Haufen werfen Rockhopper, aber ich habe KW10 für mein ES 7 bekommen. Und seit dem warte ich... und warte ...
Die werden schon wissen, warum sie die Besteller nicht automatisch informieren, wenn es so aussieht, als wenn sich die Zeiten vielleicht nach vorne verschieben könnten. Sowas ändert sich auch ganz schnell wieder.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Teile fürs ES7 vor den Torque-Rahmen kommen, sonst kann ich mir hier einen Freudenschrei nach dem anderen anhören, und mein ES7 steht ganz hinten in der Schlange. (nix für ungut Torquies)


----------



## drei_c (15. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ist jetzt voll Off Topic, aber im TechTalk Forum konnt mir keiner weiterhelfen.
> Ich will mir, statt dem original DownPull, einen TopPull Umwerfer ans Rad montieren, dazu brauch' ich für den Schaltzug einen Gegenhalter am Sitzrohr, wie er bei "vernünftigen" Rädern, z.B. Canyon XC, serienmäßig ist.
> Didi



Hi Didi,
vermute mal, du willst den Schaltzug mit durchgehender Aussenhülle verlegen - bei Deinem CD (ich hab das Vorgängermodell) läuft der Schaltzug aber offen unten ums Tretlagergehäuse rum...

Im RR-Bereich ist die Umwerferbefestigung ein häufiges Problem, da manche Rahmen nur Anlötsockel f.d. Umwerfer haben, was nicht immer passt.
Man behilft sich dort mit sowas:
http://www.rose.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=0&PRD_ID=12517&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175
oder mit sowas:
http://www.rose.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=0&PRD_ID=20521&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

Mit etwas Bastlergeschick solltest Du damit einen Anschlag für eine Umwerferanlenkung vom Sitzrohr oben her kommend hinbekommen.

Viell. findest Du bei Rose auch das genau für Dich passende Teil.
Achja - wenn Du Deinen Rahmen anbohren willst geht auch diese Dura-Ace Teil:
http://www.rose.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1191&PRD_ID=12515&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

Wenn Du das ganze erfolgreich hingebastelt hast melde Dich bitte unbedingt wieder (bei mir - gerne pm) - würde mich auch für mein CD interessieren.

- sorry - ende OT -

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Didi123 (15. März 2006)

Danke drei_c, 

die Teile von Rose hab' ich mir auch schon ein paar Mal angesehen und Gedanken gemacht, wie ich das damit hinbekommen könnte. Weniger mit der Smolik-Schelle (obwohl die geil aussieht), aber mit der WCW könnt's klappen.

Hab' mich jetzt gefreut wie ein Auto, als ich die Tektro Schelle gesehen hab, die würde perfekt passen, aber die Schweizer liefern ja so Kleinkram nicht nach D.

Ich will das Thema hier jetzt nicht breittreten (obwohl, es ist ja ein Wartezimmer, da isses den meisten Leuten eh langweilig, oder...?). 
Hab' auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir nicht etwas aus Titan fräsen lasse, das kostet mich gar nix. Aber bei der Qualität, die unsere Lieferanten aus dem Osten immer anbringen, wird das wohl nix werden...

Mal sehen. Wenn ich mich für eine Lösung entschieden habe, geb' ich dir auf jeden Fall per PN Bescheid.


----------



## pokaton (16. März 2006)

JUHUUUUUUUU....

Meine Frau hat mir gerade mitgeteilt, dass der Postbote da war.
Mein XC7 ist eingetroffen.  

So ein Mist ich muss noch bis 19:00 Uhr arbeiten. 

Viel Spaß noch im Wartezimmer wünscht
pokaton


----------



## RayKo (16. März 2006)

Kleine Info für die, die am ES7-Lieferstatus interessiert sind: die Rahmenlieferung aus Asien lässt mal wieder auf sich warten, was zu diversen Verzögerungen führt. Dementsprechend konnten ES7, die in KW10 oder später montiert werden sollten (evtl. auch früher, dazu weiss ich nix) bisher noch nicht abgearbeitet werden.



Irgeneinen Grund muss es ja haben, dass ein XC nach dem anderen rausgehauen wird...


----------



## Wuudi (16. März 2006)

Und da sind wahrscheinlich auch die Torques drinnen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RayKo (16. März 2006)

Hab nicht explizit danach gefragt, würde aber mal davon ausgehen. Die werden den Containerraum schon ausnutzen... Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass die ES-Rahmen näher an der Tür stehen


----------



## Trailsucker (16. März 2006)

JUHUUUUU. ich habe endlich meine rechnung per email bekommen. mein vater überweist hoffentlich gerade das geld und dann hoffe ich auf montag oder dienstag


----------



## Bayker (16. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> JUHUUUUU. ich habe endlich meine rechnung per email bekommen. mein vater überweist hoffentlich gerade das geld und dann hoffe ich auf montag oder dienstag



wann hasten bestellt und wann is dein vmt?  . ich muss noch warten


----------



## pokaton (16. März 2006)

@Biker-2005

Ich habe am Montag früh überwiesen und heute hat der Postbote geklingelt.

immernochfreu


----------



## Bayker (16. März 2006)

pokaton schrieb:
			
		

> @Biker-2005
> 
> Ich habe am Montag früh überwiesen und heute hat der Postbote geklingelt.
> 
> immernochfreu



ui das ging aba schnell. was hasten geordert? ES?   viel spaß !


----------



## Trailsucker (16. März 2006)

@bayker: ich hatte keinen vmt weil ich umbestellt hab. es wird ein ES6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokaton (16. März 2006)

@Bayker

XC7 Mitte Januar geordert und mit VMT KW11...

Kanns gar nicht abwarten heimzukommen und und das gute Stück aus der Garage zu holen ins warme Wohnzimmer


----------



## Bayker (16. März 2006)

pokaton schrieb:
			
		

> @Bayker
> 
> XC7 Mitte Januar geordert und mit VMT KW11...
> 
> Kanns gar nicht abwarten heimzukommen und und das gute Stück aus der Garage zu holen ins warme Wohnzimmer



glaub ich glaub ich. mir kribbeln auch schon die beine wenn ich mein ES7 endlich hier bei mir stehen hab. tja wenn....       

viel spaß mit deinem hobel


----------



## Thomas_W (16. März 2006)

Ich will auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
Bestellt XC7............VMT KW 12.

Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## dahab007 (16. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich geselle mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer.
Habe ein Elite bestellt und Bestellbestätigung KW 16 bekommen.
Mal schauen wie lang es dauert und wie schnell ich in eine andere Forumsrubrik wechseln kann.  

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## El-Bernardo (16. März 2006)

TSCHÜSS

Ich verabschied mich aus diesem Thread!! JUHU!!
mein Grand Canyon Ultimate ist gestern gekommen und ich sagst euch, die F80X sieht in natura noch geiler aus als auf bildern  

Fotos folgen... wenn ich mal lust und laune hab 

liebe grüße aus Österreich!!


----------



## dl1tom (16. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir eine Februar ein XC6 mit größeren Bremsscheiben bestellt. Telefonisch wurde mir eine Lieferung Anfang / Mitte April zugesagt, auf der Bestellbestätigung steht KW15. Damit kann ich gut leben 
Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher wegen der Größe. Meint Ihr S passt bei 1.70m uns SL ca. 78cm? Liegt wohl zwischen M und S, wobei mir der Berater am Telefon zu S geraten hat. Von der Oberrohrlänge her ist mein altes Rad ähnlich.
Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich wie ein Schnitzel, auch wenn das Rad jetzt deutlich teuerer geworden ist als geplant. Wenn es so lange fahre wie mein altes KTM (nämlich 10 Jahre  ) dann lohnt es sich bestimmt.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Janosh (16. März 2006)

hallöle im WZ, 

hab im Januar ein XC7 bestellt, vmt KW 12, also nächste Woche ;
aber mein Chef hat kein Erbarmen, ich muss nächste Woche nach Kanada    . Ich krieg noch die Krise, erst der sch... Winter und jetzt das....


----------



## dl1tom (16. März 2006)

El-Bernardo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschied mich aus diesem Thread!! JUHU!!
> mein Grand Canyon Ultimate ist gestern gekommen und ich sagst euch, die F80X sieht in natura noch geiler aus als auf bildern



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Fahrt. Hast ein feines Radl bekommen. Dann kann ich mich ja schon auf meine FOX FRLT freuen


----------



## der-elch (16. März 2006)

Wer ist hier im Thread eigentlich der Wartekönig??? Das heißt, wen hat es dieses Jahr am derbsten erwischt?  Würd mich mal spaßeshalber interessieren. Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch n Ranking aufstellen oder so.

Ich zumindest hab mein RC am 3.Januar (KW 1) bestellt und hab VMT KW 20  , macht imho 19 Wochen.
Wer kann über?  

Vielleicht such ich auch nur jemanden, der mit mir mitjammert...


----------



## Wuudi (16. März 2006)

Hmm meine Freundin - 23.11 --> KW13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (16. März 2006)

Isch ---> bestellt 15.2. ----> VMT KW18


----------



## Trailsucker (16. März 2006)

ok ich nehm mein klagen zurück. ihr habts noch härter. mein aufrichtiges beileid


----------



## der-elch (16. März 2006)

@Wuudi: Hab mal nachgerechnet, das sind auch 19 Wochen. Sag Deiner Freundin mal, ich fühle mit ihr, aber sie hat ja nicht mehr lange...


----------



## clausw (16. März 2006)

Am 14.1 bestellt VMT->KW 26 (ja ich weiß das Spectral ist erst ab Sommer lieferbar)


----------



## pjfa (16. März 2006)

First Torque already out of Koblenz. Anyone know where is it???


----------



## Wuudi (16. März 2006)

Who told you that pjfa ?


----------



## dahab007 (16. März 2006)

Weis von Euch einer ob man die Schaltung beim GC Elite auch mit ner sram bestellen kann oder sind die konfigurationen bei canyon fest. Die XT liegt ja sonst nur auf halde wenn ich das Bike nachher selbst umbaue. 
Hat da wer Erfahrung?


----------



## pjfa (16. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Who told you that pjfa ?



http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=51113&st=1290&p=1413731&#entry1413731


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. März 2006)

dahab007 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis von Euch einer ob man die Schaltung beim GC Elite auch mit ner sram bestellen kann oder sind die konfigurationen bei canyon fest.


Letzteres ist der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twalle (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

8 KW bestellt, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 19 KW.

Und heute mit der Spedition gekommen?

Dann ging ja richtig schnell.


----------



## dahab007 (17. März 2006)

Welches Modell hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## erD-manN (17. März 2006)

an alle xc-leute: was haltet ihr von den reifen, gehen die gut in die schräglage. kann man mit denen schnelle kurven auf der straße fahren, ohne dass stollen brechen?


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. März 2006)

So, mein Termin fürs esx in 11. KW wurde nicht gehalten, es fehlt wohl noch der Lenker :-(
Hoffen wir mal auf nächste Woche.


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Weis von Euch einer ob man die Schaltung beim GC Elite auch mit ner sram bestellen kann oder sind die konfigurationen bei canyon fest Antwort: Letzteres ist der Fall.



Das steht unter den Top Ten Canyon FAQ nur an 4. Stelle! Hätte gedacht es ist an 1.

http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html


----------



## RonnyS (17. März 2006)

GT-FRODO
evt. haben wir -beide- morgen einen Brief im Briefkasten ?
(noch 24 Stunden !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (17. März 2006)

Also ich nicht, bin nervös geworden und habe heute angerufen ;-)

aber da das esx-7 ja einen anderen Lenker hat....viel Glück!


----------



## RonnyS (17. März 2006)

....o.k. bei mir fehlen die neuen Griffe - wurde mir gesagt
(und wird nachgeliefert)....jetzt warte ich
(auch mit VRO Lowrider System !)
...wenn ich das gewußt hätte....hätte ich die Lenker ex Syntace
zu Euch raufgebracht ...auch kann man bei Euch schon "Trailen"
(bei mir schneit es gerade...sehr leicht)


----------



## wazzz-up (17. März 2006)

Yeahhhh!!! Das Warten hat bald ein Ende... Hab heute die Rechnung für mein Torque erhalten!!!


----------



## Bayker (17. März 2006)

wann hasten bestellt, wie haste bestellt udn wie is die rechnung gekommen? per post?


----------



## wazzz-up (17. März 2006)

Hab im Dez. 2005 per Telefon bestellt. Rechnung kam per eMail. Werd die Kohle gleich morgen überweisen dann klappt´s vielleicht bis Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## Bayker (17. März 2006)

wazzz-up schrieb:
			
		

> Hab im Dez. 2005 per Telefon bestellt. Rechnung kam per eMail. Werd die Kohle gleich morgen überweisen dann klappt´s vielleicht bis Ende nächster Woche.




dann wärste glaubich hier der werste mitm torque. glaubich jedenfalls       . haste per vorauskasse bezahlt?


----------



## wazzz-up (17. März 2006)

Ja ich hab per Vorauskasse bestellt. Verdammt hätt ich nur Nachnahme genommen dann wär mein Bike bereits unterwegs... Naja auf die paar Tage kommst auch nicht mehr an, hab ja jetzt die Gewißheit das es nicht mehr lange dauert. Ich stell natürlich gleich Bilder in die Galerie wenn´s da ist!!!


----------



## Bayker (17. März 2006)

wollenwa doch hoffen das hier auch noch bilder folgen. kommt per vorasukasse immer die rechnung per email? ja oder?


----------



## CarstenM-R (18. März 2006)

Habe im Dezember 2005 einen XC9 Rahmen bestellt. VMT sollte in der KW9 sein. Bisher ist der Rahmen aber noch nicht eingetroffen. Mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.


----------



## thory (18. März 2006)

wazzz-up schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab per Vorauskasse bestellt. Verdammt hätt ich nur Nachnahme genommen dann wär mein Bike bereits unterwegs...



gestern kam die mail von Canyon -> mein Torque ist verschickt. Ich habe per Nachname bestellt, und zwar Anfang/Mitte Januar. 
Dussligerweise bin ich nicht zu Hause sondern in Indonesien, aber wenn alles gut geht habe ich Freitag meinen Heimflug.

Ich gehe schon mal im Geiste alle möglichen Rodelbahnen und Skipisten durch, auf denen ich das Rad dann mal ausprobieren könnte (Wallberg, Brauneck?, Blomberg, Esterbergalm,...) - na mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazzz-up (18. März 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> gestern kam die mail von Canyon -> mein Torque ist verschickt. Ich habe per Nachname bestellt, und zwar Anfang/Mitte Januar.
> Dussligerweise bin ich nicht zu Hause sondern in Indonesien, aber wenn alles gut geht habe ich Freitag meinen Heimflug.
> 
> Ich gehe schon mal im Geiste alle möglichen Rodelbahnen und Skipisten durch, auf denen ich das Rad dann mal ausprobieren könnte (Wallberg, Brauneck?, Blomberg, Esterbergalm,...) - na mal gucken.



Alles klar sag bescheid ich teste mit!!!

@Bayker:Keine Ahnung aber ich denke ja. Ist auch gut so sonst ging´s ja noch länger. 

Schon mal ein dickes Lob an Canyon, mein VMT war in KW 9, Bike in KW 11 fertig das ist O.K. wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke...


----------



## Alex_82 (18. März 2006)

hallo 
habe vor 3 tagen ein esx-7 bestellt und heute die bestätigung bekommen mit montagetermin 16. woche.

Alex


----------



## Michweb (18. März 2006)

Tach,
hab mich grad mal hier angemeldet, 
Hab letzten Dienstag mal en günstiges Iowa bestellt, heut Post bekommen VMT KW 16.
Will erstmal gucken ob das alles noch so Klappt und Spaß macht mim Rad fahren.
( kondition hab ich leider überhaupt keine mehr )
Wenn ich dann genau so verrückt aufs Biken werde wie vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gibts spätestens nächstes Jahr en Vernünftiges Rad.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Trailsucker (18. März 2006)

sagt mal wie lange hats bei euch gedauert bis die post euer bike zugeliefert hat? ab überweisungstag.


----------



## Timboo (19. März 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier.
Ich habe mein ESX-7 Anfang Februar bestellt und einen Montagetermin für die 21 KW erhalten. Am 4.März schellte der Postboote und ich hatte natürlich noch kein Geld da. Das war zwar etwas nervig aber total egal, da mein Rad 12 Wochen früher als geplan kam!!! 
Bin von Canyon sehr begeistert..

Grüße Timboo...


----------



## RonnyS (19. März 2006)

TIMBOO .....Du hast MEIN ESX7 bekommen ?
Wenn ich am Montag keine Lieferung bekomme


----------



## erD-manN (19. März 2006)

@RonnyS

wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## bigbadone (19. März 2006)

das warten hat ein Ende. Habe heute mein esx7 ausgepackt und montiert. sieht echt wahnsinnig gut aus 

Euch noch ne möglichst kurze Wartezeit! 
(Tip: ein paar Tage skifahren hilft unheimlich)


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. März 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht unter den Top Ten Canyon FAQ nur an 4. Stelle! Hätte gedacht es ist an 1.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html


Falsch zitiert -- ich habe die Frage nicht gestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (20. März 2006)

Ich habe per email meine Bezahlart geändert und meinen Anzahlungsbetrag nach Empfehlung seitens Canyon vorab überwiesen, denn der Frühling kickt auch  allmählich in München ein und ich will aufs Rad!

Ist ein ES6, bisher anscheinend noch selten (Nun ja, nicht jeder ist so verrückt und treibt sich in einem Wartezimmer- Forum rum, nix für ungut, ich gehör ja auch dazu)...
VMT ist...diese Woche, und ich hab jetzt die Firma auch schon mehrmals gelöchert, ob sich irgendwas verzögern könnte.
Mal schauen, ob der ganze Vorgang für mich nachvollziebar bleibt, dann kann ich ja auch ich meine Erfahrung kundtun.


Wie geil wärs jetzt, könnte ich sagen..."und jetzt kommt ein Katong!"

Ich nehm aber an, dass, sofern es zu keinem groben Unfug wie bei ein paar Leidensgenossen hier, kommt, doch jedes Paket innerhalb Deutschlands so in 2 Tagen am Ziel ist!?
Frohes Warten!

Tom


----------



## Trailsucker (20. März 2006)

ich hoffe doch. ich habe das geld für meine es6 am do letzte woche überwiesen und hoffe auf di oder mi diese woche


----------



## mick_66 (20. März 2006)

Hallo hier im Wartezimmer! Bin neu und habe am Samstag ein RC8 bestellt. Wahrscheinlich Rahmengrösse M. 

Bin schon gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.

Wie sind denn die durchschnittlichen Wartezeiten für ein RC8?


----------



## braintrust (20. März 2006)

ich bitte um fotos von den ES6ern! 

wann habt ihr so bestellt, bzw wie lang habt ihr gewartet?


----------



## tom23" (20. März 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte um fotos von den ES6ern!
> 
> wann habt ihr so bestellt, bzw wie lang habt ihr gewartet?




Bestellt hab ich Ende Januar, VMT 12. KW und warten tu ich immer noch  
Nachdem ich ja schon vorab gezahlt hab, kann das gute Stück also theoretisch jeden Tag hier ankommen.

also theoretisch... 

Fotos kommen ganz sischä, versprochen!
Aber nicht meckern, ist nml ein langes in XL.
Mit VRO Lowrider System 

Hab ja bloß ein paar große gesehen hier, guckst du hier schönes ESX und sieht auch verdammt gut aus, schön dreggich.


----------



## tom23" (20. März 2006)

mick_66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier im Wartezimmer! Bin neu und habe am Samstag ein RC8 bestellt. Wahrscheinlich Rahmengrösse M.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.
> 
> Wie sind denn die durchschnittlichen Wartezeiten für ein RC8?




Wie jetzt...du hast WAHRSCHEINLICH ein M bestellt?
Uii, das wird dann für dich ja extra-spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (20. März 2006)

ROCKHOPPER --> Ende Januar mit ein paar "extras"


----------



## mick_66 (20. März 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt...du hast WAHRSCHEINLICH ein M bestellt?
> Uii, das wird dann für dich ja extra-spannend



Hab nur meine Körpermasse angegeben. Aber laut (0,58 mal 
Schrittlänge) bin ich leicht unter M. Weiss nicht was sie mir zusammenbauen.

 

Hoffe nur dass es nicht allzu lange dauern wird.


----------



## tom23" (20. März 2006)

ah, ok!

Aber das musst du dann bestimmt noch bestätigen, oder?
Solange Sie Dir keine Extras einbauen, ohne dich zu fragen...

Ach ja, und wegen "durchschnittlicher" Wartezeiten:
Gibt Kollegen hier, die bekommen Ihre Bikes 12 Wochen früher,
andere warten länger, Prognosen schwierig...einer der 
doofen Eigenheiten bei günstigen Direkt- Bikes.
Du bekommst  eine Bestellbestätigung und da steht dann deine geschätzte Montagewoche drauf.
Abhängig ist das ganze vom Bestelldatum, dem Modell, der Verfügbarkeit der Teile etc..
Es hat sich aber dieses Jahr die Tendenz herauskristallisiert, dass die Räder eher superpünktlich als superspät kommen, Canyon hat sich also auf den diesjährigen Ansturm vorbereitet.


----------



## mick_66 (20. März 2006)

@tom23": das hört sich nicht schlecht an. ich habe hier im forum vom letzten jahr gelesen dass es doch etwas länger dauern wird. 

ein arbeitskollege von mir hatte vor 3 jahren bei canyon bestellt und der vmt war ca. 2 Monate aber das bike kam nach 2 wochen.

hoffe nur dass es irgendwie im april fahren kann.


----------



## thory (21. März 2006)

wazzz-up schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar sag bescheid ich teste mit!!!
> ....
> Schon mal ein dickes Lob an Canyon, mein VMT war in KW 9, Bike in KW 11 fertig das ist O.K. wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke...



So, mein Torque ist bei mir zu Hause   - aber ich nicht!  
Ich hoffe am Freitag klappt der Heimflug ...

Dann müsste es ja Samstag nachmittag oder spätestens Sonntag mit den Testfahrten klappen.

Am letzten Freitag bekam ich die Bestätigung von Canyon, dass das Rad verschickt wurde, am Samstag war es schon da (Turbo-DHL)? 
Am Montag wurde es dann für mich bei der Post abgeholt. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch selbst eintrudeln. Ich wurde von Canyon über den Werdegang des Rades gut und zum Schluß fast täglich informiert.
Super gelaufen!

Gruss


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen.

1. Post als bald neu Canyoner. 

Gestern im Laden XC7 in L bestellt. Thermin ist KW20 (die müssen auf ne neue Ladung Rahmen warten). Ich berichte. KW22 gehts in Urlaub. Ich hau die wenn das nix wird.

Zum Laden selber:
Leider etwas unterbesetzt gestern, und im Hof (größerer Parkplatz) nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeit des Tests, d.h. einzig die Rahmengröße kann man für sich selber verifizieren.

Fazit: Da man an den Rädern bis auf Pedalen, Griffen, Sattel und Flaschenhaltern sowieso nichts ändern kann lohnt ein hinfahren nur bedingt.


----------



## patsch03 (21. März 2006)

hallo dok

bin auch an nem xc6 - xc7 interssiert. die kurbeln und schaltwerk gefallen mir beim xc7 sehr gut, jedoch ist der 200 eur billigerer xc6 und seine auffallige farbe auch ein kaufargument ???
was hat dich am xc7gegenuber xc6  uberzeugt ??
ist im shop ein xc6 ausgestellt??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2006)

Im Shop steht von jedem Rad eines rum. Nur nicht in jeder Größe.

Ich hab das XC6 in L gefahren. Das XC7 steht nur in XL rum.

Wieso XC7?

- Eine Deore Kassette. Nee.
- Bei meinem alten Bike hat bei ner LX Kurbel beim voll reintreten auf dem großen Blatt die Kette am Umwerfer gescharrert. Nach Umrüsten auf XT war das weg. Und ich bin kein Kraftprotz => LX Kurbel. Nee.
- Innenlager LX. Nee, da hoffe ich das die XT etwas langlebiger sind.
- Das X.0 oder X.9 Schaltwerk ist mir egal. Da kenne ich keinen Unterschied. Bisher immer XT hinten dran gehabt.
- Ebenso beim Lenker, der war mir egal.

Insgesamt macht es dann noch 300g (nichts was mich wirklich stören würde) wovon ein Grossteil durch die Farbe kommen wird.

Und das ist halt ein Punkt. Der Lack ist laut Bike Test empfindlich und machte mir auch keinen superschönen Eindruck. Das matte anodisierte Alu ist sicher unempfindlicher und sieht geil aus.

Reicht das?


----------



## braintrust (21. März 2006)

naja wobei die kassette eh ein verschleißteil ist...und immernoch später mal getauscht werden kann 

naja und farbe ist halt immer geschmackssache ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2006)

Es ging mir nicht nur um die Farbe, sondern vor allem um die QualitÃ¤t und nicht vorhandener Lack kann schonmal nicht abplatzen, grob verkratzen oder Ã¤hnliches.

Klar eine Kassette ist ein VerschleiÃteil, aber sowas gehÃ¶rt einfach nicht an ein Rad fÃ¼r 1700â¬. Ich will damit nicht ein Jahr fahren bevor ich es endlich guten Gewissens rausschmeissen "kann".

Mir fÃ¤llt gerade auf das Canyon nie die verbaute Kette angibt. Mit der Billigkette rumpft man sich dann unnÃ¶tig BlÃ¤tter und Kassette kaputt, also dann gleich mal schau was drauf ist wenn das Teil kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wobike (21. März 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt gerade auf das Canyon nie die verbaute Kette angibt. Mit der Billigkette rumpft man sich dann unnötig Blätter und Kassette kaputt, also dann gleich mal schau was drauf ist wenn das Teil kommt.



Ich besitze das XC7, bei mir ist eine HG53 verbaut, also eher untere Qualitätsklasse, sie hat aber auf meinem alten Bike immerhin ca.2500km-bei guter Pflege-gehalten  
Sonst ist bei diesem Bike allerdings alles Oberklasse bis Spitzenklasse und die Optik sowieso   
Und anodisiert ist einfach besser, schöner, geiler..... 

wobike


----------



## Wuudi (21. März 2006)

Ditto an meinem ES7.

Mein "günstigeres" Poison hatte sogar ne 93er verbaut hmmm. Ein kleiner nicht genannter Sparfaktor bei Canyon


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2006)

Hmm, das ist nun wirklich schwach!

HG53 => 9
HG93 => 15

Wenn ich sie irgendwo in einem günstigen Shop kaufe.
D.h. 6 Differenz für den Endkunden. Für Einkäufer wie Canyon wohl < 3.

Schade. Naja, so weiss ich wenigstens das ich die Kette guten Gewissens runterreissen kann, wenn ich zu faul bin sie zu putzen.


----------



## loxa789 (21. März 2006)

hey!
auch auf dem xc 8 ist ne deore kette drauf die schnellspanner sind leider auch deore.  hätte sicher ein paar euro mehr bezahlt für höherwertige teile. was solls werd sowiese ne sram kette im frühjahr drauf tun. finde aber trotzdem das deore für ein 2249 teures rad sehr schwach ist.  die anderen teile sind aber alle ok.
lg loxa789


----------



## Raoul Duke (21. März 2006)

Die Verwendung der billigeren Kette finde ich zwar auch weder schön noch notwendig aber wenn man es genau betrachtet ist es recht wurscht. Vom Gewicht her nehmen sich die beiden Ketten nicht viel und auch die HG53 wird je nach Fahrweise und Kraft mind. 2000-3000 km halten.  
Und dann kostet der Wechsel nicht viel, also was solls?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## dl1tom (21. März 2006)

XC6 am 01.03. bestellt... heute geliefert  Bye bye Wartezimmer. Ich lass mir mein Rad auch nicht von Prof. Dr. YoMan vermiesen. Wenn man eigentlich nur 1 Kilo EUR ausgeben wollte ist halt irrgendwann wirklich schluss. Leider muss ich noch bis zum Freitag warten weil ich beruflich nicht zuhause bin  VMT war KW15, deswegen habe ich die Kohle dafür noch gar nicht parat. Naja für das Bike quäle ich kurzzeitig gern meinen Dispo. Wetter war heute in München echt prima, dann steht einer Ausfahrt am WE hoffentlich nichts im Weg. Vielleicht den Obersalzberg rauf und wieder runter. Ich hoff nur der S Rahmen ist mir nicht zu klein bei 1.70m.

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2006)

dl1tom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass mir mein Rad auch nicht von Prof. Dr. YoMan vermiesen.


Will ich doch auch garnicht. Jeder leistet sich das was er kann. Ich habe auch lange rumüberlegt und bin zuerst von 500 weniger ausgegangen. Aber als ich dann zurücküberlegt habe das mit mein altes Rad >5 Jahre Freude gemacht hat, habe ich doch zugeschlagen.

Holger


----------



## dl1tom (21. März 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Will ich doch auch garnicht. Jeder leistet sich das was er kann. Ich habe auch lange rumÃ¼berlegt und bin zuerst von 500â¬ weniger ausgegangen. Aber als ich dann zurÃ¼ckÃ¼berlegt habe das mit mein altes Rad >5 Jahre Freude gemacht hat, habe ich doch zugeschlagen.
> 
> Holger



Naja ich tuckere mit meinem KTM jetzt 10 Jahre durch die Landschaft und auch jedes Jahr einmal am Lago. Der Lack blÃ¤ttert hier und dort ab, nachdem ich den ersten Aufkleber abziehen wollte hat sich der Lack gleich mit abgelÃ¶st. Insofern bin ich nicht sehr verwÃ¶hnt. Die LX/XT Komponenten funktionieren noch immer und die Gabel ist unterirdisch (Rock Shox Quadra 21 mit 50mm Federweg, hihi). Insofern ist jedes Canyon eine Verbesserung.
Ich habe wegen der Lackierung an Canyon geschrieben, die meinten qualitativ sei kein groÃer Unterschied zwischen anodisiert und gepulvert, nur dass Pulver etwas schwerer ist. Ausserdem gibt es 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Lack. Der Rest ist wohl Geschmackssache. Bin gespannt wie der Lack in live aussieht.


----------



## Tigo (21. März 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Klar eine Kassette ist ein Verschleißteil, aber sowas gehört einfach nicht an ein Rad für 1700. Ich will damit nicht ein Jahr fahren bevor ich es endlich guten Gewissens rausschmeissen "kann".
> 
> Mir fällt gerade auf das Canyon nie die verbaute Kette angibt. Mit der Billigkette rumpft man sich dann unnötig Blätter und Kassette kaputt, also dann gleich mal schau was drauf ist wenn das Teil kommt.




Ich halte das für ein Gerücht,eine XT-Kette,Kassette hält nicht länger als die günstige Variante.Man bezahlt hier für Optik und Image/Voodoo.
Ich kaufe doch keine Kette für 35,die im Winter nur 1500km hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

1. Kostet eine HG93 ganze 15. Wenn du dafür 35 bezahlst kann ich nix dafür. 

2. Schreibt Shimano selber das die Vernietung der HG93 deutlich steifer ist als die der darunter liegenden Ketten. Das sollte sich in weniger Längung zeigen.

Klar. Wenn man immer im Schlamm rumwühlt und die Kette nicht putzt ist es wurst wie billig das Teil ist.


----------



## Tigo (22. März 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Schreibt Shimano selber das die Vernietung der HG93 deutlich steifer ist als die der darunter liegenden Ketten. Das sollte sich in weniger Längung zeigen.
> 
> Klar. Wenn man immer im Schlamm rumwühlt und die Kette nicht putzt ist es wurst wie billig das Teil ist.



Sorry,ich habe da  noch mit DM verwechselt;Zahle höchstens 10 für 'ne Kette.
Shimano schreibt ja auch,dass man seine Kassetten und Kettenblätter nur mit Shimano HG-Ketten fahren soll. 
Ich fahre seit Jahren günstigere KMC oder Sedis/Sram-Ketten ohne Schaltprobleme.
Nebenbei gesagt haben diese Hersteller auch das Wiedervernieten besser gelöst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

Tigo schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei gesagt haben diese Hersteller auch das Wiedervernieten besser gelöst.


Das stimmt allerdings. Wie auch immer, warten wir auf weitere im Wartezimmer und freuen uns über jeden der es zufrieden verlassen kann.


----------



## SK-PA.ul (22. März 2006)

Hmmm....irgendwie verstehe ich die Politik von Canyon nicht. Als ich mein Bike bestellt habe, hieß es, es würden alle Aufträge "nacheinander abgearbeitet" werden. Wie kommt es nun, dass einer "nur" 3 Wochen warten muß, andere, die vor ihm bestellt haben aber wesentlich länger (wie ich z.B.   )
Vielleicht sollten sich die Verkäufer etwas anders ausdrücken, sonst kommt schnell ein merkwürdiges Gefühl auf


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

Naja, sie werden der Reihe nach abgearbeitet. Mit den Nebenbedingungen:
- Welcher Rahmen ist wann da.
- Welche Parts sind wann da.

Als ich am Montag mein XC7 im Laden bestellt habe (Mitte Mai) hat jemand anders ein XC9 gekauft und bekommt es schon in zwei Wochen, weil die XC9 Rahmen und Parts alle da sind und der XC7 Rahmen halt nicht.

Ist sicher auch eine Sache der Nachfrage. Die Bikes, welche viel gefragt sind, sind auch schon ausverkauft, z.b. alle WCX Räder. Canyon legt da wohl nicht so viele auf.


----------



## Wuudi (22. März 2006)

Die WXC sind schon ausverkauft ?!?

Die werden ja erst nächste Woche ausgeliefert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

Eine Frau neben mir hat die entsprechende Auskunft bekommen und dann probiert ob ihr nicht auch ein Herren S Rad passt.


----------



## Wuudi (22. März 2006)

Aiaiai schon krass.... 

Gut dass ich im November das Rad für meine Freundin bestellt habe...


----------



## thto (22. März 2006)

fahr jetzt zu canyon es7 probefahren


----------



## patsch03 (22. März 2006)

hallo dok

wxc ausverkauft??? 
vonwegen !!  ne bekannte hat am 3.03.06 ein wxc2 geordert.
gestern klingelte der postmann mit nem päckchen aus koblenz.


----------



## Wuudi (22. März 2006)

Buhhh und die Nerve WXC's sind noch net da ... des darf i meiner Freundin net sagen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> wxc ausverkauft???
> vonwegen !!  ne bekannte hat am 3.03.06 ein wxc2 geordert.
> gestern klingelte der postmann mit nem päckchen aus koblenz.


Nochmal! LESEN!
Ich war am 20.3.2006 im Laden und es konnte zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein WXC Fully mehr bestellt werden, da ausverkauft. Schon bestellte Räder werden natürlich ausgeliefert.


----------



## patsch03 (22. März 2006)

hey dok

dann muss du dich etwas genauer ausdrucken, 
vorhin sagtes du alle wxc' s jetzt sind s schon nur noch die fully's
19.03!! hatten die koblenzer sonntagschicht ??


----------



## Trailsucker (22. März 2006)

so ich kann mich jetzt auch verabschieden. mein es6 is da      





der dämpfer wurde versehentlich vertauscht. wird aber geändert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> dann muss du dich etwas genauer ausdrucken,
> vorhin sagtes du alle wxc' s jetzt sind s schon nur noch die fully's
> 19.03!! hatten die koblenzer sonntagschicht ??


Sorry, 20.3. Montag. 
Ja ich meinte nur die Fullys, oben vergessen zu schreiben. Trotz allem ist doch klar, das Räder die schon bestellt und bestätigt sind noch ausgeliefert werden. Das hat ja nix damit zu tun das sie jetzt ausverkauft sind.

@Biker-2005: Super!


----------



## thory (22. März 2006)

Dieses Bild von meinem neuen Torque
wurde mir von meiner lieben Familie zugeschickt. Am Wochenende werde ich es fertig zusammenbauen und dann gehts los. Im Moment kenne ich leider selbst nicht mehr als dieses Foto von dem Radl ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (22. März 2006)

guten abend liebe freunde des gepflegten gleitens durch die wälder,

ich war heute, an meinem 29. geburtstag, bei Canyon in koblenz um mein, bereits im februar bestelltes ES7, mal auf dem parkplatz hinter dem verkaufsraum probe zu fahren. als erstes bin ich das ESX7 gefahren der dämpfer und gabel wurde auf mein gewicht abgestimmt und es ging los. danach das ES8 da das ES7 leider nicht vorhanden war und danach das Torque limited. ich habe meine enscheidung nach ausgiebigem probefahren nicht bereut. das torque ist mir persönlich zu hecklastig fühlt sich aber auch sehr gut und souverän an, kann den einsatz als downhill orientiertes enduro bzw. freerider nicht verheimlichen. Zwischen ESX und ES konnte ich beim fahren keinen wesentlichen unterschied feststellen. die talas ließ sich problemlos absenken wie auch die 454 welche allerdings auch vom lenker bedienbar ist. die pike macht mir einen stabileren eindruck. man nimmt eine entspannte leicht aufrechte sitzhaltung ein. der dämpfer funktionierte einwandfrei und die bremsen waren natürlich nicht eingefahren machten aber einen optisch sehr brachialen eindruck. nach 1,5 std und zahlreichen bikewechseln stand für mich fest, das ES7 war die richtige entscheidung... zum glück .... so bin jetzt nur noch gespannt wann mein rad fertig ist, leider konnte mir niemand eine definitive genaue auskunft geben na ja wird schon werden....... schönen abend TT

ach so der freilauf von den sun naben sind sehr laut , auf jeden fall lauter als die hügi 240 , aber ich find das geräusch nicht störend eher wie musik in meinen ohren ;-)

seit dem ich ne fox f  80 rlt an meinem grand canyon comp fahre bin ich von der qualität der fox gabel wirklich überzeugt , meine meinung

das ES 8 ist für mich den aufpreis zum ES7 nicht wert ......

ich freu mich so auf mein ES 7 und hoffe das es möglichst schnell montiert sein wird


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (22. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Buhhh und die Nerve WXC's sind noch net da ... des darf i meiner Freundin net sagen



Habe meiner Freundin heute erzählt, dass die WXC Rahmen noch nicht da sind und ihr WXC8 sich verspäten wird. Hoffentlich kommen die noch vor Ostern  (Urlaub) ....   Canyon will uns aber dazu nocheinmal schriftlich informieren.

MMN


----------



## thto (22. März 2006)

der nette verkäufer bestätigte dass infoschreiben mit neuen terminen rahmengrößenweise versendet werden...


----------



## tom23" (22. März 2006)

@Biker-2005
Geil! Schönes Rad!

Und meins ist noch nicht da...
Deins ist Large, oui?

Ich habe einen neuen Tacho, einen Flaschenhalter, neue Schuhe...
Aber Ihr wisst ja, wie's einem geht!
Und du fährst das Teil trotz falschen Dämpfers?

Pedale gefallen mir nicht so...
Hab aber grad im Fotofred gelesen, dass diese nur eine Notlösung darstellen..


----------



## uss (22. März 2006)

Gibt es schon Bilder vom GC Comp nach Gebrauch? Mein VMT ist die nämlich die 18KW, und das ist noch verdammt lang!! Wobei ich auf Mitte April hoffe.
Weiterhin viel Spass!!


----------



## Mighty (23. März 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach so der freilauf von den sun naben sind sehr laut , auf jeden fall lauter als die hügi 240...



Oh je, die Horrormeldung wurde bestätigt, ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen ! So, dann mal schauen, ahh hier, 




Gehörschutzbügel CONCEPT-28
Stabiler und komfortabler Gehörschutzbügel für verschiedenste Einsatzzwecke. Mit stabilen Metallbügeln, atmungsaktiv. Softkissen. Gewicht 241,1g. Entspricht EN 352, SNR 28.

Technische Daten
Gewicht   241,1 g 
Dämmwert   SNR 28  
Gehörschutz bis   108 dBA 

Sollte reichen ...


----------



## Mighty (23. März 2006)

Ergänzend noch: Wie ja einige von euch schon wissen, bin ich ja etwas paranoid, was unerwünschte Geräuschentwicklung angeht , jaja, ich weiß  . Kann mir vielleicht jemand, der ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, eine alternative Nabe empfehlen, falls ich tatsächlich tauschwütig werden sollte*g*? Vorraussetzungen dürften klar sein: 
-Nicht zu lauter Freilauf
-relativ leicht
-ebenso recht stabil und wartungsarm(-frei)
-Preis ist nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend, sollte aber natürlich nicht in exorbitanten Höhen liegen.

Fröhliches Warten noch allerseits !

PS: Planmäßig noch zwei Wochen bis zur ersten Ausfahrt (KW14), harrrrr


----------



## Wuudi (23. März 2006)

Wie wärs mit warten bis das Bike kommt und dann erster mal testen ??


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2006)

Ihr wollt den LRS tauschen, weil der Freilauf laut ist??  

Sachen gibt's...



PS: überlegt mal, wieviel ihr überhaupt _rollt _--- bergauf tritt man (zwangsläufig) immer u. hört somit den Freilauf nicht... 
...bergab übertönen die Windgeräusche alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. März 2006)

der Sound ist zu hören aber ich habe ihn als angenehm empfunden passt absolut zum bike , eher ein wenig rustikaler..... das passt scho , ich würde auf keinen fall wechseln , die sun naben sind auf XT Niveau und passen zum enduro super


----------



## Mighty (23. März 2006)

Ok, alles klar, dann werde ich mich zusammenreißen und abwarten!


----------



## Wuudi (23. März 2006)

Die Sun sind über XT-Niveau und ich find den Sound auch alles andere als störend. Den hört man wirklich selten. At least bergab raschelcht und kracht bei mir der Untergrund mehr als dass ich die Naben hör. Wir sind ja keine Asphalt-Downhiller.


----------



## Tigo (23. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzend noch: Wie ja einige von euch schon wissen, bin ich ja etwas paranoid, was unerwünschte Geräuschentwicklung angeht , jaja, ich weiß  . Kann mir vielleicht jemand, der ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, eine alternative Nabe empfehlen, falls ich tatsächlich tauschwütig werden sollte*g*?



Du musst einfach nur treten,treten,treten...........  

Seh's doch positiv,du sparst die Klingel,wenn du Walker erblickst lässt du kurz vorher rollen


----------



## thto (23. März 2006)

falls jemand sich in das thema einlesen möchte anbei die website 

www.sun-ringle.com

ich habe allerdings keine test in bike mtb oder rsn gesehen......


----------



## thto (23. März 2006)

was mir aufgefallen ist, was aber laut canyon verkäufer normal sein soll, ist, das bei blockiertem Dämpfer dieser nicht knüppelhart zumacht, sondern immer noch so ca maximal 0,5cm  spiel hat, ist kein problem für mich, wollte nur fragen ob es in der realität bei euch auch so ist ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. März 2006)

Kann ich für den MC 3.3 so bestätigen, der gibt im LockOut Modus ein wenig nach, im Gegensatz z.B. zu den HeadShoks von CD, die sind blockiert wie eine Starrgabel...


----------



## walvis (23. März 2006)

dito: ist fuer meinen pearl 3.3 genauso stoert mich aber nicht da es sagt. zudem schont es meiner meinung auch den daempfer an sich da dieser schlaege zumindest etwas abfedert.


----------



## thto (23. März 2006)

ach ja so lang noch bis das schöne ES7 fertig ist   .......  schade dass das ES8 einen aufpreis von 400 euro hat sonst hätt ich vielleicht dieses genommen......


----------



## mick_66 (23. März 2006)

So, ich habe jetzt bei Canyon angerufen da ich bis jetzt noch keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe. 

Jetzt kommts: Es gibt keine Nerve Rahmen in Größe S!  

Wie kann das sein, wir haben März und es ist für heuer kein Rahmen mehr lieferbar. Entschuldigung aber kann man das nicht in die Internetseite schreiben? Ich finde das ziemlich traurig. Als einziges Bike mit der Größe S wurde mir RC7 oder XC5 angeboten. 

SUPER!!!

Klasse Firma. Werde ich unbedingt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Bayker (23. März 2006)

nimmst haltn M und passt es dir mit vorbau und sattelstüze an.


----------



## Wuudi (23. März 2006)

Hmm gibts nie mehr S oder sind im moment alle S ausverkauft und es kommt eine neue Rahmenlieferung ?


----------



## Alex_82 (23. März 2006)

habe letzte woche ein esx 7 in S bestellt.
montagetermin ist 16. woche


----------



## Trailsucker (23. März 2006)

@tom23": ja ich "fahre". kanns nich lassen. aber nur um den block. nix gelände oder so. 
und mit den pedalen bin ich mir noch nich sicher was ich machen soll. ich schätze die "bärentatzen" weil sie im gelände unschlagbar sind. bin aber vor allem am berg von klicks begeistert. die lösung sollte eig 324 heißen. aber ich weiß noch nich. was würdert ihr mir für diesen fall empfehlen.


----------



## mick_66 (23. März 2006)

@Bayker: M ist mir zu groß von der schrittgröße

@Wuudi: Bei mir ist es so rüber gekommen als ob in nächster Zeit kein Rahmen in S verfügbar ist

Für mich ist das Thema Canyon gegessen, sorry! 

Morgen gehe ich zu meinem Haus und Hof Händler und lass mir ein paar Angebote machen.


----------



## dl1tom (23. März 2006)

Naja wegen den Sun Naben hab ich auch etwas bedenken. Was mein Auto angeht bin ich auch sehr Geräusch empfindlich. Wird sich morgen rausstellen, dann bau ich es zusammen.
Anscheinend hatte ich noch Glück, ich hab vor 3 Wochen bestellt und mein XC6 in S bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (23. März 2006)

hat keiner ne digicam mit mic, dass man mal nur son 5 bis 10sek. filmchen machen könnte und sich mal die sun naben anhören kann?


----------



## mick_66 (23. März 2006)

@dl1tom: ja du hattest glück, XC6 ist ebenfalls nicht mehr verfügbar

Saftladen!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (23. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> @tom23": ja ich "fahre". kanns nich lassen. aber nur um den block. nix gelände oder so.
> und mit den pedalen bin ich mir noch nich sicher was ich machen soll. ich schätze die "bärentatzen" weil sie im gelände unschlagbar sind. bin aber vor allem am berg von klicks begeistert. die lösung sollte eig 324 heißen. aber ich weiß noch nich. was würdert ihr mir für diesen fall empfehlen.


Das kann ich Dir sagen:Wie ich und viele meiner MTB freunde wirst Du Dir dieShimano 324(eine seite klicks,eine seite normal) kaufen,und ab den 2.Tag die normale Seite NIE aber auch wirklich NIE wieder benutzen.Selbst für Sprünge und noch so steile trails!!Dann wirst Du(wie alle)die 324 auf ebay versteigern,um beidseitige Clicks zu kaufen!


----------



## Trailsucker (23. März 2006)

das fürchte ich auch. an meinem alten hatte ich solche pedale. und die sind wirklich erstklassig. werd mir wohl die 540 bestellen müssen^^. aber danke für den tip


----------



## dl1tom (24. März 2006)

Hab auch die 324 bestellt, da ich das von meinem alten Rad so gewöhnt bin. Ich will auch ohne Klickpedale fahren können.


----------



## braintrust (24. März 2006)

ich hab die 324 und bin soweit zufrieden damit,allerdings hab auch ich mir letzte woche nen paar 520er geholt 

@mick_66
biste dir da sicher dass da NIEMALS wieder in diesesm jahr nen xc6 bestellt werden kann? kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, somal ja noch nen paar messen/festivals kommen


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. März 2006)

Er hat von Größe S gesprochen..


----------



## thto (24. März 2006)

leider habe ich für einen kollegen der ein RC7 kaufen wollte, die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man falls man wirklich starkes Interesse an einem Modell hat, immer mal wieder bei der hotlice anrufen sollte, da es immer wieder vorkommt dass bikes zurückgegeben werden. RC7 in M war letztes Jahr schnell ausverkauft und im September oder so wurde eines zurückgegeben dass er dann bestellen konnte  also jede woche mal nachhören oder andere Marke bestellen


----------



## mick_66 (24. März 2006)

@braintrust: also ich habe den Verkäufer gefragt wann die nächste Lieferung kommen soll, aber es hat sich so angehört als ob sie dieses Jahr beim S Rahmen ausverkauft sind, und er machte mir keine grosse Hoffnung dass heuer noch was geht.

Als Option bleibt mir noch das RC7 da es den roten Rahmen hat, der noch lieferbar ist oder eben das XC5 was aber rein von den Komponenten nicht in Frage kommt.

Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Händler abklappern und die Angebote gegen das RC7 vergleichen. Wobei ich mich einfach auf das RC8 eingeschossen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (24. März 2006)

Also, Jungs, ich kann Euch die 324 auch nicht ans Herz legen. Die sind vom Grundgedanken schon ok, aber es ist ein Gewurschtel, die auf die richtige Seite zu kriegen.
Ich würde die Plattformped. behalten, mir ein günstiges, schlankes Clickie holen und dann bei Bedarf oder vor einer Hardcoretour (na ja ) die Dinger umschrauben!


----------



## thto (24. März 2006)

bin am überlegen ob ich ans ES7 folgende Pedale montiere


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2006)

Ich bin den weg über die Halbclick (324) nach Beidseitigklick mit Platform (diese fetten XT Teile) zu kleinen Beidseitigklick ohne Platform (858 oder so, ich weiss es echt nicht mehr) gegangen.

Halbclick nervt, weil sie immer falschrum sind.

Die mit Platform haben nix gebracht, da die Platform nicht so stabil zum stehen ist und man normalerweise automatisch ausversehen einklickt.

Klein aber fein ist top. Weil man irgendwann eh im Schlaf klickt. Ich bin noch NIE auf die Nase gefallen, weil ich den Schuh nicht rausbekommen habe. Eher umgedreht, ich fühle mich viel sicherer, weil ich nicht abrutschen kann.


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Ich hab mir die 959 Pedale gegönnt für mein XC6.
Bei der Lieferung waren ein paar schwarze Kunststoff-"Bärentatzen" dabei bzw. dranmontiert. 
D.h. du kannst einersetits ohne "klick" fahren und auf der anderen Seite eben mit "klick", wie bei den 324.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## patsch03 (24. März 2006)

hallo jurgen

fahre morgen nach koblenz um das xc6 zu ordern.

bin 176m schrittl. 82 sie empfehlen mir M, welche masse hast du ??

wie sind deine eindrucke dieses bike's ???
wie sieht die farbe in natur aus ??

m.f.g. patsch03


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2006)

Das kann schon L sein. Ruf vorher an und frag ob das Rad noch zu bekommen ist, sonst bist du umsonst nach Koblenz gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Hi Patsch 03,
ich hab nen M, Maße stimmen mit deinen fast überein.
Bin etwa 174 und hab eine SL von 80.

Die Kiste ist enfach geil!
Was soll ich mehr sagen: Mehr Leistung zu DEM Preis wirst du nicht bekommen!

Fahrwerk und Bremsen (schön zu Dosieren) sind genial (ok, ist mein erstes Fully, daher eingeschränktes Urteilsvermögen), Schaltung wie ein Präzisionsuhrwerk- SRAM halt 

Auf jeden Fall eine Kaufempfehlung!


EDIT:
Ach so, die Farbe: Sieht DEUTLILCH besser aus als auf den Bildern! Man hat einige "Lackprotectoren" angebracht, die ganze Unterseite ist mit einer ca. 0,5mm Kunststoff-Folie geschützt.


----------



## patsch03 (24. März 2006)

super!!  hatte zwar auch mit dem xc7 geliebaugelt, doch glaub nicht dss an der qualitat der komponenten viel andert eher an der optik ???

und die farbe in natur ??


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Naja, die Komponenten am XC7 waren mit keine 200 wert.
Die Farbe hat mir auch nicht so gut gefallen am XC7 und größer.
Wenn das XC7 silber eloxiert wäre, dann hätte ich mich wohl dazu durchgerungen.
Das schwarz gefällt mir nicht!
Daher die Entscheidung für das XC6 und die für mich schönere Farbe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2006)

300g (fÃ¼r 200â¬ getuned ist nicht so schlecht)
S.9 anstatt S.0 Schaltwerk
Deore anstatt XT Kassette
LX anstatt XT Kurbel
Anderer Lenker
Anderer Sattel
Andere Farbe

Mir persÃ¶hnlich hat das Anodisierte deutlich mehr zugesagt im Laden als der Lack. Nebenbei wird der Lack sicher empfindlicher sein. Ausserdem wiegt der Lack.


----------



## patsch03 (24. März 2006)

kann die meinung von jurgen gern mit ihm teilen.
xc7 ist klar etwas besser an komponenten, jedoch schwarz....silber anodoz..wäre perfekt gewesen.

gruss patsch03


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Den Unterschied in der Funktion X9 zu X0 wirst du nicht merken.

Kasette und Kettenblätter sind Verschleißteile und müssen eh (je nach Fahrweise) alle ein bis 2 Jahre gewechselt werden, da kann ich dann XT draufziehen.
Ob der Lenker nun 30g mehr oder weniger wiegt und Easton oder Iridium draufsteht- ehrlich, ist doch wurscht! Wenn ich am lenker 20g sparen will, dann säg ich auf jeder Seite 1 cm ab.

Aber man muß doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Der Unterschied einer XT zur LX Kurbel wird von uns auch keiner merken. 

So viel höher ist der Verschleiß einer LX Kurbel nicht, daß man nach einem Jahr die Blätter und das Lager tauschen muß und bei der XT sieht man nichts an Abnutzung...


----------



## Wuudi (24. März 2006)

die Nachricht mit den S scheint tatsächlich so ungefähr zu stimmen, d.h. einige Modelle sind in S bereits ausverkauft. Unter anderem eben das RC8 wie mick sagte.


.... und dann wurde mir noch ganz was schlimmes gesagt.... anscheinend stockt die Produktion in Taiwan mal wieder und die WXC Fullys verschieben sich auf ...... schluck .... ende mai


... wie bring ich das nur meiner freundin schonend bei .....


----------



## Didi123 (24. März 2006)

Wuudi, ist ja nicht deine Schuld! 
Sonst hätte ich gesagt, geh' mal lieber am nächsten Blumenladen vorbei, bevor du ihr die Neuigkeiten mitteilst...

Vielleicht ist's ihr ein Trost: Das XC5 meiner Freundin steht nun seit ca. 4 Wochen unbenutzt in der Garage: Entweder keine Zeit oder Wetter ist Sch...!

Das ist auch nicht viel besser als warten...

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Ich warte auch noch auf ein WXC für meine Freundin. Aber das sollte eh erst in KW 21, also Ende Mai, genaut werden....
Hätt ich doch mal lieber ein XC6 in S bestellt. Wäre wohl mit 158 auch gegangen.....


----------



## Wuudi (24. März 2006)

Nö ist ganz sicher kein Trost. Vor allem weil wir im Mai seeehr viel biken wollten, denn im Juni ist sie eine Woche auf Fortbildung, dann kommt einwenig Hochzeitsstress und 2 Wochen Urlaubsreise. Also kaum ist das Bike da haben wir keine Zeit mehr zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (24. März 2006)

also irgendwie kanns das jetzt nicht sein 
eigentlich sollte mein rr diese woche montiert werden, laut aussage der canyon hotline trotz montagewoche 16. jetzt auf einmal können sie mir keine aussage mehr machen wann das montiert werden soll irgendwann ende märz oder anfang april, na toll


----------



## Didi123 (24. März 2006)

@wuudi

Deswegen haben wir den Hochzeitstress in den Oktober gelegt...  

@JürgenH

Bei den XCs ist es mit der Überstandhöhe recht mager. 
Kommt drauf an, was ihr machen wollt, aber ich möchte wahrscheinlich nicht mit 1,58 im Gelände vom XC in S absteigen wollen, höchstens seitlich! 
Meine ist 1,68 und ihr passt das S von der Höhe her gerade gut.
WXC ist für deine Holde vermutlich schon die bessere Wahl...


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Ja, hast schon recht, denk ich auch.
Ausserdem ist ja noch alles voll im Zeitplan 
Noch 8 Wochen, dann mal sehen, ob das Drama von letztem Jahr wiederholt wird....


----------



## Wuudi (24. März 2006)

Mit 1,58 würde ich wirklich ein XS empfehlen. Meine Freundin ist auch 1,58m, hat ja bereits eins in XS (wxc1 aus '03) und ihr passt das Bike wie angegossen.

@JürgenH:

Das Drama hat ja bereits begonnen.... Bestellt am 23. Nov... ausgeliefert am ......23. Mai ? uiui
Besser wäre 22. Mai, da hat meine Geburtstag. DAS wär doch mal ein Geschenk !


----------



## JürgenH (24. März 2006)

Ja, sie hat ja auch ein WXC 7 in XS, bzw. hat es noch nicht,
bzw. bekommt es von mir. Hoffe das klappt bis Ende Mai. Bestellt hab ich das Bike in der letzten Februarwoche.
Mal sehen....
Wäre zu schön, wenn das so reibungslos klappt wie bei meinem XC6....


----------



## Aladin (24. März 2006)

Hallo,Leute

gibt es da draußen auch jemanden der bis auf ungewisse Zeit auf sein RC Modell
warten muss? Ich habe im Januar 2 KW bestellt.Leider kann Canyon nichts genaues sagen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aladin (24. März 2006)

Hallo,
wann hast du dein RC8 denn bestellt und as erzählt man dir?
Ich habe in der 2 KW bestellt und montiert solltes es in der 7 KW.
Seid dem, 5 Anrufe von mir und immer wieder wird was anderes erzählt.
Jetzt bin ich auch anfang Mai verströstet worden.
Es k..... mich an!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aladin (24. März 2006)

Hi,
ich hab mir ein RC8 größe M in der 2KW 2006 bestellt,auf der Auftragsbestätigung stand 7 KW Montage.Nach "telefonaten" mit Canyon
wurde mir mitgeteilt,das ich vielleicht Anfang bis mitte May mit dem
Bike rechnen kann.Ich verstehe das ganze Geschäftsgebaren von Canyon
nicht. Schade!!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. März 2006)

Nunja, es kann immer mal was schiefgehen. Canyon ist auch von Lieferanten abhängig. Was sollen sie machen, wenn die nicht rechtzeitig liefern?
Klar. Sie sollten dich informieren. Vielleicht haben sie das sogar per Mail getan und die Mail hängt in deinem Spamfilter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladin (24. März 2006)

keine mail oder Post von Canyon,leider.
In der 9KW wurde mir am Telefon auch erzählt das sich die Auslieferung
um 2-3 Wochen verzögert.
Leider hab ich mein Nerv6 heute Verkauft.


----------



## RonnyS (24. März 2006)

...nun ja...ich warte auch noch auf mein ESX7
(es wird April - da hier noch dieses und jenes Teil nicht da ist). Ich glaube schon, daß Canyon dieses Jahr relativ gut in der Planung ist - hier hinsichtlich der Montage-Termine
aber wenn Du z.B. die neuen Griffe möchtest oder eine andere spezielle Veränderung...kommen Lieferanten ins Spiel - (da nicht auf Lager bei Canyon) - welche einfach
DEINEN MONTAGE-TERMIN um zwei, drei oder sogar 4 Wochen nach hintenlegen.


----------



## RonnyS (24. März 2006)

W U U D I  (ich bin heute mal nicht ganz gemein)
aber wäre dies nicht für E U C H die Zwischenlösung:
http://cache.evendi.de/pics/large/44761.jpg


----------



## Wuudi (24. März 2006)

Das Problem betrifft die kommenden Rahmen. Anscheinend waren die Jungs in Taiwan nicht zuverlässig und sind viel zu spät dran.

Laut Canyon wird in kürze ein Brief an alle, welche die Verschiebung betrifft, versandt.


----------



## Gunnar (24. März 2006)

Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> So, will mich mal auch hier in die Reihe der Wartenden einreihen...
> 
> Nachdem bei meinem 2003er XC4 der Rahmen gerissen war und ich den kostenfreien Garantierahmen "nicht wollte", warte ich jetzt bis Anfang März auf den neuen, mit Aufpreis verbundenen ES9 in XL...
> 
> Canyon kam hier echt gut entgegen, Story könnt Ihr hier lesen.



Erst hieß es Anfang März, dann Ende März und nun Ende April, bis "mein" ES-Rahmen kommen soll. Habe mich aufgrund dessen für einen 2005er XC9-Rahmen entschieden und konnte mein geliebtes Bike heute in Koblenz abholen - die Saison kann beginnen... Einen ersten Schnappschuss gibt es hier.


----------



## mr.miro (24. März 2006)

Habe gestern meine Zahlungsart geändert: von Nachnahme auf Vorkasse. Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf die Bank zu gehen und das Geld "vorbestellen". Mit einer Überweisung per Online Banking geht das deutlich bequemer.

Nach ca. 15 Minuten in der Canyon-Warteschleife (mehrmals rausgeschmissen)  habe ich endlich... eine echte menschliche Stimme gehört. Dann die Umstellung und freundliches Info, dass sich die Wartezeit um mind. 3 Werktage verlängert. "OK" - dachte ich mir - bleibe cool. Überweise die Kohle jetzt schon (VMT von KW21 auf KW15 verschoben) und dann hast keine extra Wartezeit mehr. Und ??? Nichts da !!! Erst die Rechnung abwarten und dann überweisen. Auf keinen Fall umgekehrt. Habe alles versucht was telefonisch machbar ist  aber leider ohne Erfolg. "OK, scheiß´ doch drauf" - war mein Gedanke. Auf die ein paar Tage Wartezeit kommt es doch nicht an. Dann noch kurze Frage nach VMT und als Antwort... "hm, jaaa, kann ich Ihnen eee nicht genau sagen." Ich: "Wie jetzt ???" Die Stimme: "Ja es gibt 2 viedersprechliche VMT´s. Eeee, werde Ihnen per mail bescheid geben".
Und dann die mail (Original)
 "wir gehen von einem vorraussichtlichen Montagetermin in der KW 15 für 
Ihr ES 9 aus. Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz
Ihr Canyon-Team".
Also halb so wild. 
Aber eine frühere Vorkasseüberweisung kann man sich abschminken.
Und ??? Vielleicht besser so, man spart die Zinsen. Oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_W (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, heute ist mein XC7 gekommen.
     

C U,

Thomas


----------



## mr.miro (24. März 2006)

... dann leb´wohl Thommy !!! Hals- und Beinbruch !!!


----------



## DyPole (24. März 2006)

So, dann werde ich mich ab heute auch mal ins Wartezimmer gesellen... Hab ein ESX7 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was die mir für Lieferzeiten um die Ohren werfen...


----------



## RonnyS (24. März 2006)

Super Thomas ...und viel Spaß


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. März 2006)

Melde mich weiter wartend, nachdem in angekündigter KW11 der Lenker zu meinem ESx-8 micht da war,
 scheint er in KW12 angekommen zu sein und wird lt telef Auskunft dann kommende Woche auch montiert
Und heute haben wir 18° *argh* und Sonne!


----------



## RonnyS (25. März 2006)

Ihr "Sonnenverwöhnte"....verstehe natürlich daß man
heiß ist "loszufahren" ....aber ich glaube Syntace hatte dieses Jahr Lieferschwierigkeiten...und die Griffehersteller
....und die Taiwan Rahmenhersteller (Zweitlieferung)...und
etc. etc. (wer nicht ?)


----------



## CloseUp (25. März 2006)

@Thomas_W: Wann hast du denn dein XC7 bestellt? Ein Bekannter von mir wartet auch noch auf sein XC7, sollte eigentlich nächste Woche kommen....


----------



## Thomas_W (25. März 2006)

@closeup 

Am 1.02.2006 habe ich das XC7 bestellt,
Woche 12 wurde als VMT angegeben, geliefert in der 13. Woche.
Habe per NN bezahlt, der Versand dauerte genau 1 Tag.

Grüße,

Thomas

P.S.: Das XC7 fährt sich super!!!!


----------



## uss (25. März 2006)

Thomas_W schrieb:
			
		

> @closeup
> 
> Am 1.02.2006 habe ich das XC7 bestellt,
> Woche 12 wurde als VMT angegeben, geliefert in der 13. Woche.
> ...



Wie kann das bike in der 13 KW geliefert worden sein, wenn wir uns heute noch in der 12 KW befinden?


----------



## Thomas_W (25. März 2006)

Du hast recht, auf dem Papierkalender ist die 12. Woche.
Mein Outlook zeigte die 13. Woche an(war falsch eingestellt)...nun stimmt der Outlookkalender auch.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensg (25. März 2006)

Kann mich hiermit früher als gedacht aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
Wir haben heute unsere beiden Räder (XC6 +  XC5) abgeholt.
Bestellt Mitte Feb. 
VMT KW 17
Fertig Mitte KW 12  

Kleiner Trost für alle Wartenden: Es lohnt sich! Sehr feine Räder sind das!

Hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter bei der ersten Tour gut.


----------



## Buuh (26. März 2006)

So ich gesell mich mal auch in die Runde  am 25.03. das ESX-7 bestellt. Telefonische Anfrage am 24.03. nach dem ESX-7 in M gab ca 6 Wochen als Wartezeit. Nun bin ich mal auf die Auftragsbestätigung gespannt.


----------



## loxa789 (26. März 2006)

Hey 

Nun bin ich schon das eine oder andere mal mit meinem neuen Rad XC 8 gefahren. Muss aber sagen ICH bin etwas enttäuscht.

1.	Bekomme den Dämpfer in der offenen Position nicht wippfrei. 
2.	Meine Bremsen Quittchen immer noch.(Hoffe das legt sich bald)
3.	Der Lenker ist für mich viel zu breit und zu hoch. Bekomme bei dieser Sattelüberhöhung keinen Druck aufs Pedal.
4.	Bin gestern mal mein altes Rad (Selbst aufgebautes Corratec) gefahren dieses fährt sich wie eine Rakete im vergleich zum Canyon. Wiegt aber auch 2.5 kg weniger.


Werde das Canyon etwa umbauen und nur zum Touren mit meiner Freundin verwenden, mein Corratec zum bolzen. Wer ein bequemes Rad zum Touren sucht bzw. Probleme mit den Bandscheiben hat ist beim XC genau richtig. Jeder der gerne schnell berauf fährt und mehr im CC Lager zuhause ist greift besser zu einem Hardteil.

Vorsicht!  Da XC  ist so bequem das man darauf einschlafen kann. 

Ps.: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung nach ein paar Testfahrten viel Gelände hat das Rad leider noch nicht gesehen. (Schnee). Vielleicht muss ich meine derzeitige Einstellung zum XC nach ein paar Fahrten im Gelände ja ändern.
lg LOXA789


----------



## erD-manN (26. März 2006)

1. das sollte mit einem einigermaßenen rundem tritt, zu lösen sein
3. den kann man doch einfach kürzer machen oder gleich nen flatbar drauf
4. ich find bei dem gewichtsunterschied ist das normal

mich würde aber deine meinung nach dem geländeausritt doch mal interessieren.


----------



## GT_Frodo (26. März 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> Nun bin ich schon das eine oder andere mal mit meinem neuen Rad XC 8 gefahren. Muss aber sagen ICH bin etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> ...



Na, viell bist Du etwas schnell mit Deinem Urteil, solltest es erstmal personalisieren auf Deine Ansprüche:
1. Fürs wippfreie gibts ja auch MC, bzw. Luftdrücke testen
2. viel Glück
3. Lenker kürzen ist sogar umsonst, Spacer rausnehmen und vorbau umdrehen auch (wenn es möglich ist u sinn macht) und ansonsten neuen vorbau testen. am besten erstmal nen gebrauchten/ billigen/ vom Freund probe fahren bevor man sich nen sündhaft teuren mit ungestesten Maßen kauft 
4. Hmm....you get what you buy... das Race 9 wäre leichter gewesen

wenns überhaupt nicht geht tausch es um, aber bergab wirst wohl mehr spaß haben, oder?


----------



## jensg (26. März 2006)

Mein erster Eindruck vom XC6 nach der ersten kleinen Tour heute:
Super das Teil!  
Genau das was ich erwartet/erhofft hatte!

Als ich das Rad gestern geholt hatte war ich kurz mal etwas schockiert von der Groesse (XL) passt aber wie angegossen! 

Schaltung: Spitze, ich will nur noch Sram fahren  
Fahrwerk:  Genial, 
                   - offen wird alles schön weggefedert, auch Treppen sind kein    
                      Problem (trotz meinen knapp 100kg kein Durchschlag)
                   - Hinten auf MC -> kein Wippen aber spitzen Traktion und 
                     grobe Schläge sind auch weg.
                   - Vorne und hinten zu: gebt mir Berge zum hochfahren! 
Bremsen:   Spitze, sind meine ersten Scheiben und es heisst ja immer 
                   man müsse die erst einfahren.  Ich finde die aber auch jetzt schon klasse.
                   Endlich muss ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen wie ich mein  
                   Gewicht unten zum stehen bekomme! Kein Quitschen, nichts.

Insgesamt kann ich Canyon nur loben! 
Das Rad macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck was die Montage angeht, ausser Luft anpassen war nix zu machen, alles super eingestellt gewesen.


----------



## Mutton (26. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich will mich hier nun auch mal tummeln und gleich mal anfragen, ob jemand eventuell auch ein grand canyon comp bestellt hat und wann dieses voraussichtlich geliefert wird.

Bei mir steht die 18 KW auf der Bestellbestätigung. Ich hoffe, sie wird eingehalten oder verschiebt sich noch ein wenig nach vorn.

Der Frühling scheint ja nun zu kommen...


----------



## Tigo (26. März 2006)

loxa789 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> Nun bin ich schon das eine oder andere mal mit meinem neuen Rad XC 8 gefahren. Muss aber sagen ICH bin etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> ...




zu 3. dies kann ich auch bestätigen,habe nach kurzer Zeit einen Flatbar + Hörnchen montiert -->viel besseres Fahrgefühl,besonders bergauf  
Der Standartlenker Easton Riserbar ist 68 cm breit!!
Ich bin auch froh,dass ich in Gr.M einen 120mm Vorbau geordert hatte,da ich mich haltungsmässig an eine Racegeometrie gewöhnt habe.


Dies ist mein erstes Fully,und auf Buckelpisten fahre ich jetzt viel zügiger,auf dem Sattel bleibend.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit Gabel und Dämpfer,bei den vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten muss ich aber noch das Optimum finden.


----------



## patsch03 (27. März 2006)

hallo leute

war am samstag in koblenz.
war sehr uberrascht wieviel potentielle kunden um9.30 uhr sich schon im shop befanden und auf dem parking zum probieren.

trotz dem grossen andrang nahm der verkaufer sich ausreichend zeit zur beratung und zum aussuchen der anbauteile un sonstiges. hab ein xc6 in M bestellt liefertermi8n 17 kw ??
ich hoffe nur das M passt. bei schrittl.von 83 und korpergosse 176 kam zwar laut pps M raus. der verkaufer meinte dass wegen der relativ grossen schrittl gegenuber meiner korpergrosse aber auch L in frage kame. nur wär das L in diesem fall unhandlicher und vom rein optischen her empfehle er M  ??

hat jemand von euch ungefähr meine masse??
mfg patsch03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

Größe M passt, ich bin 1,78m und habe eine 83er Schrittlänge und fahre seit jeher alle Canyon Bikes in M. Und das waren in den letzten Jahren inkl. Testbikes schon so einige. Die haben alle gepasst. 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

@Staabi:

Du hast eine super Größe ! 1,78 und SL83 ...that's also me !


----------



## stlei (27. März 2006)

schlechte nachrichten für alle mädels die auf ein ein wxc7 oder 8 warten.

liefertermin verschiebt sich nach aussage der canyon hotline auf mitte/ende juni. gibt wohl probleme mit den rahmen.

ist natürlich sehr unschön!

cu

stlei


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

Waas ? Zu mir wurde noch Ende Mai gesagt nicht Ende JUNI ?!?


----------



## YB11 (27. März 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Staabi,
> schön dich mal wieder zu hören! Sag mal, stimmt die Aussage von "Wuudi", das die WXC Modelle erst Ende Mai ausgeliefert werden? Als ich im Dez. 05 bestellt habe und als VMT KW 13 genannt wurde, habe ich spontan meinen Hut gezogen....wenn es nun aber KW 20 oder noch später wird, setze ich ihn sofort wieder auf!!!!


----------



## gk_canyon (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass es uns leid tut, dass es bei den WXC Modellen 7 und 8 zu einer Verzögerung bei der Auslieferung kommt. Eine schrfitliche Information dazu sollte morgen bei allen betroffenen Kundinnen und Kunden im Briefkasten sein. 

Der momentan gültige Termin ist Ende Mai, nicht wir irrtümlich gesagt/geschrieben Ende Juni. 
Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass wir alles daran setzen die Rahmen nach Fertigstellung möglichst schnell nach Deutschland zu kriegen.
Nach Eintreffen der Rahmen werden die Modelle dann selbstverständlich umgehend montiert.

Möchte mich nochmals für die entstehenden Unanehmlichkeiten bei Euch entschuldigen!
Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung!

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

Hier ein kleiner Beweiss warum uns das besonders hart trifft. Hier ist das perfekte Bike-Wetter (beachtet mal die Temperatur-Kurve  )


----------



## tom23" (27. März 2006)

Hallo Herr Tom23",

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Das Rad wurde heute früh versendet.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz

Marco Fritzsch
Canyon Bicycles GmbH


----------



## thto (27. März 2006)

@wuudi
ich glaube ich werde mit meinen bike kumpels das thema bike urlaub 2006 gardasee nochmal diskutieren laut deinen fotos schaut das in südtirol ja auch sehr verlockend aus


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

Und das ist nur hier unten im Tal 

Wenn du wüsstest wie das oben auf den Bergen aussieht  ... nur da ist noch Schnee ...


----------



## thto (27. März 2006)

wie sind die temperaturen bei euch mitte september ?


----------



## Wuudi (27. März 2006)

Guckst du hier: http://www.provinz.bz.it/hydro/klima/2005/climarep09_d.htm


----------



## patsch03 (27. März 2006)

hallo staabi

wenn der chef der dinge mir eigens antworte , bin ich in punkto grösse beruhigt und kann ungehindert vom xc6 weiterträumen.
echt ihr service in koblenz ist super.
kundenfreundlich und schnell.
mein kumpel hatte sein f4000 mitgebracht wegen haarriss in schwinge. wird anstandslos ersetzt mit kostenlosem ruckversandt. echt super kundendienst.
nebenbei hat dessen freundin dann gleich ein wxc2 geordert.
wir freuen uns auf unsere bike's und die luxemburger wälder.

gruss patsch03


----------



## Fantasy (27. März 2006)

gk_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Der momentan gültige Termin ist Ende Mai, nicht wir irrtümlich gesagt/geschrieben Ende Juni.



Das ist doch nicht wirklich wahr oder ....  Ich hab KW51 2005 bestellt. Seitdem zähle ich die Tage bis zum VMT (KW 13) ... heute Morgen habe ich noch gedacht: "JAAA KW 13 es kann nichts mehr schief gehen". Und nun?
Ich bin stink sauer!   Nachdem ich hier erst mal einen Schreikrampf bekommen habe (meine Kollegen trauen sich immer noch nicht unter den Schreibtischen hervor aus Angst von einem herumfliegendem Tacker oder sonstigen Gegenständen getroffen zu werden) bin ich mitlerweile wieder soweit zumindest mit zitternden Findern tippen zu können.
Nicht das die WXC Termine sowieso unendlich weit weg lagen (Das XC5 von meinem Freund steht ja nun schon ewig im Wohnzimmer) ... Nochmal ZWEI Monate drauf: wie könnt ihr mir das nur an tun? Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt gewusst, das ich ein halbes Jahr auf mein Bike warte (oder noch länger, noch hab ich es ja noch nicht), obwohl ich direkt bei der ersten Möglichkeit bestellt habe ... ach vergesst es ... der Tag ist gelaufen


----------



## uss (27. März 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Ich will mich hier nun auch mal tummeln und gleich mal anfragen, ob jemand eventuell auch ein grand canyon comp bestellt hat und wann dieses voraussichtlich geliefert wird.
> 
> ...


Mutton,

hab auch 18KW als VMT fürs GC Comp und in der 10 KW bestellt!!


----------



## dl1tom (27. März 2006)

Nochmal wegen der Rahmengröße: ich hab bei 1.70 ein S geordert und befürchtet dass es zu klein ist. Passt aber perfekt und ist um einiges bequemer als mein altes. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass bei 1,78m und SL 83 ein M in Ordnung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beli (27. März 2006)

Hallo Gesine,

Liefertermin Ende Mai statt Ende März für die WXC 7 und 8 Modelle ist schon ein starkes Stück. Ihr seid von Vorlieferanten abhängig, daß ist mir klar, aber
am 15.3.2006 per Mail noch immer am Liefertermin Ende März festhalten und
dann ein paar Tage später auf Ende Mai verschieben, ist eine Sauerei. Da ich nicht annehme, daß ihr die Rahmen mit dem Flugzeug aus Taiwan erhält, sondern in Containern am Seeweg, sollte am 15. März schon festgestanden sein, daß ihr den Termin nicht halten könnt. Mehr als die Verzögerung, stört mich die Informationspolitik. Die Leute hier im Forum warten eh geduldig,
nachdem ich im letzten Jahr ein ES 6 erstanden habe, bin ich auch warten
gewöhnt, aber so eine Last Minute Verschiebung ist schwach.

Ihr baut geile Räder, ihr habt heuer die Liefertermine viel besser im Griff, aber dort wo's halt nicht klappt, wäre ein bißchen proaktive Kundeninfo angesagt.

Gruß
Be Li


----------



## Mutton (27. März 2006)

@ uss

Nun denn. Ich habe in der 9. KW bestellt. Hoffen wir mal, dass es dabei bleibt...

Feste Daumen drücken


----------



## gk_canyon (28. März 2006)

Hallo Be Li,

kann sehr gut verstehen, dass Du, wie alle anderen die ein WXC bestellt haben, enttäuscht bist. 
Die Information lag uns erst Ende letzter Woche vor, so dass eine vorzeitige Information unserer Kunden leider nicht möglich war. Du kannst sicher sein, dass wir Euch so früh wie möglich informieren.
Es ist sicher richtig, dass in der Kommunikation zwischen unseren Vorlieferanten und uns noch einige Punkte verbessert werden müssen, um solche Situationen zu vermeiden. Wir arbeiten daran!

Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis!
Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. März 2006)

Ich hoffe ja schwer das die Rahmennachlieferung für das XC7 so kommt wie sie soll, sonst habe ich nämlich dieses Jahr am Gardasee zu Pfingsten deutlich weniger Spass als erwartet und bestimmt keinen schlanken Hals.


----------



## SK-PA.ul (28. März 2006)

@Gesine

hat sich bei den vmt für die GC was geändert? habe mein elite in der kw 8 bestellt und termin ist in der kw 20. uss hat es 2 wochen später bestellt aber einen 2 wochen früheren termin *hoff*


----------



## nikka (28. März 2006)

Ich bin ebenfalls stinksauer!! Habe mein WXC8 im November 2005 bestellt und GESTERN (!!!) noch die Auskunft an Euer Hotline bekommen, daß es wahrscheinlich(??) mit der Abholung in der 13.KW nichts wird...aber man wüßte noch nichts definitives...und ich solle mal abwarten, ich bekäme dann schon Post, wenn es soweit wäre...FRECHHEIT! Denn das so etwas Wichtiges wie die Rahmen noch nicht da sind, wird ja wohl gestern schon bekannt gewesen sein! Wenn ich ein Bike für fast 2000 Euronen kaufe, kann ich ja wohl etwas mehr Kundenfreundlichkeit und Engagement erwarten...am liebsten würde ich es abbestellen (mach ich natürlich nicht..)- mein Tag gestern war eh gelaufen - UUUUmmmmmmmmmmmffffff


----------



## gk_canyon (28. März 2006)

Hallo Nikka,

erstmal 'Danke', dass Du Dich trotz des Lieferverzugs dazu entschieden hast bis Ende Mai zu warten.
Ich kann verstehen, dass Du über die Aussage von gestern verärgert bist. Möchte mich ausdrücklich entschuldigen, dass man Dir gestern keine konkretere Auskunft gegeben hat. Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass gestern bekannt war, dass die Rahmen nicht pünktlich eintreffen. So etwas darf natürlich nicht vorkommen.

Hoffe beim nächsten Telefonat können wir Dich wieder davon überzeugen, dass auch wir etwas anderes unter Kundenfreundlichkeit und Engagement verstehen.

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## beli (28. März 2006)

Hallo Gesine,

danke für Deine Stellungnahme.
Meine Enttäuschung hält sich eh in Grenzen, weil ich ja nach der Situation 2004 und auch 2005 weiß, worauf ich mich eingelassen habe - nämlich den Erwerb eines Superbikes zu einem Toppreis, mit dem Risiko einer langen Lieferzeit. Dennoch kannst Du mir helfen mein Verständnis zu steigern.
Ich kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Ihr die Info erst Ende letzter Woche erhalten habt. Die Rahmen sollten doch seit einiger Zeit bereits am Transportweg sein. Gibts da keine Lieferaviso, Versandbestätigungen oder ähnliches, damit Ihr wißt was unterwegs ist und was nicht? Weiters ist Deiner
Antwort der Grund der Verzögerung nicht zu entnehmen? Ein Engpaß in der Produktion vielleicht? Hätten die Rahmen nicht schon zumindest ca. seit KW 5 oder 6 fertig produziert sein müssen, um in KW 13 mit der Auslieferung in Deutschland beginnen zu können? Da könnte einem glatt der Verdacht kommen, Ihr habt das Problem so lange wie möglich unterm Tisch gehalten, um die Auftragslage nicht zu stören, wo's doch gerade mit den übrigen Lieferterminen gut gelaufen ist.  Und wer bestellt hat, wer schon eine Zeit gewartet hat, der storniert eh nicht.
Ich glaube aber, Ihr solltet nicht unterschätzen, wieviele sich hier im Forum eine Meinung bilden und durch solche Meldungen eventuell abgeschreckt werden 2007 zu bestellen. Eine offene, zeitgerechte Kommunikation paßt durchaus ins Konzept eines Versenders und könnte helfen, Eure Erfolge auch in Zukunft zu sichern.

Gruß 
Be Li

P.S. auch wenn sich meine Enttäuschung in Grenzen hält, meine Chefin ist ob der Tatsache, noch 2 Monate auf einem Hardtail reiten zu müssen, sehr traurig.


----------



## Wuudi (28. März 2006)

@beli

Ganz genau gleich geht's meiner Chefin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uss (28. März 2006)

SK-PA.ul schrieb:
			
		

> @Gesine
> 
> hat sich bei den vmt für die GC was geändert? habe mein elite in der kw 8 bestellt und termin ist in der kw 20. uss hat es 2 wochen später bestellt aber einen 2 wochen früheren termin *hoff*



Ich hab aber n Comp und kein Elite bestellt!!


----------



## dr.monkee (28. März 2006)

Habe mal eine Frage. Die Terminverschiebung gilt die auch für`s ES9? Habe in KW 6 bestellt und VMT wäre 17 KW (gewesen?).
Letzte Woche habe ich gehört es gäbe Lieferprobleme aus Übersee für das o.g. Rad. Dann diese Woche heißt es WXC erst Mai/Juni. Nun auch für das ES 9?


----------



## beli (28. März 2006)

@wuudi
Ich hoff' Du mußt die schlechte Laune der Chefin nicht auch mit dem Ankauf
von Schmuck und Designerkleidung kompensieren.  

Kannst Du Dein Canyon schon einigermaßen durch schneefreie Landschaft bewegen? Bin gestern noch bei 23°C in kurzen Hosen bis zu den Knien im Schnee gestanden.

Gruß 
Be Li


----------



## Wuudi (28. März 2006)

@beli:

Guckst du auf http://blog.bytesinmotion.com !

Heute regnet's zwar aber am Sonntag war mediterranes Sommerfeeling angesagt. Guck mal die Fotos der letzten Tour an


----------



## olafcm (28. März 2006)

ich finde das mit den informationen auch irgendwie nicht ok, mein rr soll diese woche oder nächste woche montiert werden, warum kann man mir eigentlich keinen genauen wochentag sagen? ich meine die pläne müssten doch schon längst feststehen, wann welches bike montiert wird?

olafcm


----------



## Trailsucker (28. März 2006)

ich habe mich auch ein wenig über die informationspolitik von canyon gewundert. als gespannt wartender kunde erwartet man eine meldung über lieferverzögerungen. ich kenne zwar jetzt keine zahlen über den tatsächlichen output von canyon allerdings stelle ich es mir schwer vor jedem kunden eine nachricht mitzuteilen. natürlich denke ich mir dass es selbstverständlich sein sollte aber dann stellt sich die frage ob man auch kunden die nur ein oder zwei tage verspätung in kauf nehmen müssen benachrichtigen sollte. ich finde es zumindest schon mal positiv dass jeder kunde der eine verzögerung von 2 monaten hin nehmen muss schriftlich beachrichtigt wurde (oder war das selbstverständlich?? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasy (29. März 2006)

In der schriftlichen Benachrichtigung stand gestern das die Rahmen vorrausichtlich (!!!) in KW 22 geliefert werden. Das heisst für mich (falls die Rahmen pünktlich kommen) das der Liefertermin ja wohl eher in Richtung Juni rücken wird. Das ist echt keine "kleine" Verzögerung  ...  Ich habe Anfang Mai Urlaub. Das passt so oder so nicht mehr. 
Der Gedanke mit der Stornierung lässt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr los, auch wenn ich schon seit Dezember warte.


----------



## Wuudi (29. März 2006)

KW22?

Hmm ende der Woche ist Pfingsten, und da wäre super wenn das Bike da wäre, da wir da einen Kurzurlaub in Gröden machen wollten


----------



## RayKo (29. März 2006)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sehnsüchtig auf sein überfälliges ES7 wartet? VMT war vor drei Wochen, seitdem fehlt immer mal wieder was, erst die Rahmen, jetzt irgendwas anderes. Wahrscheinlich Gepäckträger oder Rückspiegel 

Jetzt hoffe ich auf nächste Woche. Denn genau diese soll man ja nie aufgeben...


----------



## thto (29. März 2006)

ich warte auch allerdings habe ich erst mitte februar bestellt VMT war Ende April Anfang Mai, zwischenzeitlich gab es für mich mehrer Infos bezgl. Montage, aber leider keinen definitiven, na ja persönlich hoffe ich dass das Bike so schnell wie möglich am besten noch vor ostern fertig ist


----------



## gk_canyon (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

an alle Kunden, die von einer Verzögerung durch eine verspätete Rahmenlieferung betroffen sind, sind schriftliche Informationen unterwegs. Um zu verhindern, dass nun eine große Verunsicherung unter Euch ausbricht, möchte ich Euch nachfolgend einige Infos vorab geben:

Aktuell liegen uns Infos über die Verzögerung von folgenden Modellen vor:
Torque 1
Torque Limited
ES 9 

Sollte die Ursache der Verzögerung nicht der Rahmen sein, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass wir an einer schnellen Lösung arbeiten und Euch umgehend informieren.

Viele Grüße und nochmals 'DANKE' für Eure Geduld!
Gesine


----------



## thto (29. März 2006)

vielen lieben dank für die info 
herzliche grüße
tt


----------



## Skytalker (29. März 2006)

Wartet denn hier niemand auf ein RC ?
RC7 Bestelltermin KW5 und VMT KW20. Wie sieht es denn bei anderen mit RC-Bestellungen aus?


----------



## erD-manN (29. März 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sehnsüchtig auf sein überfälliges ES7 wartet? VMT war vor drei Wochen, seitdem fehlt immer mal wieder was, erst die Rahmen, jetzt irgendwas anderes. Wahrscheinlich Gepäckträger oder Rückspiegel
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich auf nächste Woche. Denn genau diese soll man ja nie aufgeben...



Nein, bist du nicht.


----------



## Wuudi (29. März 2006)

@gk_canyon:

Die WXC8 nicht vergessen ....


----------



## thto (29. März 2006)

ich habe das ES7 ohne Extras und ohne Änderungswünsche bestellt damit deswegen keine verögerung verursacht werden kann, hoffentlich bleibt die See ruhig und kommt der container mit dem avisierten Inhalt schadlos an .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (29. März 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sehnsüchtig auf sein überfälliges ES7 wartet? VMT war vor drei Wochen, seitdem fehlt immer mal wieder was, erst die Rahmen, jetzt irgendwas anderes. Wahrscheinlich Gepäckträger oder Rückspiegel
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich auf nächste Woche. Denn genau diese soll man ja nie aufgeben...



ne biste garantiert net. ich warte auch auf mein ES7. habs mitte februar bestellt und VMT si in KW 18. also noch kann ich hoffen. ich hoffed as es auch passend montiert und asugeliefert wird.   

nie die hoffnung verliern


----------



## Buuh (29. März 2006)

Hmm scheint als wäre die "Warteliste" für das ESX7 momentan etwas kürzer.

Ich hab meines (Rahmengröße M) Ende KW12 bestellt und VMT ist KW 18... mal sehn was sich da noch groß tut 

Grüße


----------



## beli (29. März 2006)

@wuudi
mediterranes Sommerfeeling - Du bist ein Glückspilz

@fantasy
net die Nerven verlieren, wennst Dein Radl in Händen haltest ist alles vergessen

@gesine
irgendwie hast Du Dich elegant um die Beantwortung meiner Fragen gedrückt

Gruß 
Be Li


----------



## tom23" (29. März 2006)

so, Arbeit aus, und zu Hause wartet ein Karton...noch 1 Stunde.
Ihr braucht aber vor 12 Uhr keine Bilder von meinem ES6 erwarten 
Aber es kommen welche!


----------



## Mighty (29. März 2006)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen und vor allem beim Testfahren Tom23"!
Ach ja, die Warterei geht einem ganz schön auf den Zeiger! Vor allem wenn die Liefer-Termine sich so unterschiedlich entwickeln und die Unsicherheit noch vergrößern! Wie in einigen Posts hier zu lesen ist wird vermutet, daß Veränderungen, wie zB. das VRO System, welches ich auch geordert habe, die Lieferungen nochmals verzögern könnten. Ist das tatsächlich so? Mein derzeitiges MB ist so gut wie verkauft und dann wirds richtisch übel, falls es sich noch weiter hinziehen sollte, als geplant, mhhh. Na schau mer mal!

Angenehmes Warten noch allerseits !


----------



## gk_canyon (29. März 2006)

Hallo,


@wuudi: Danke, für die Info! Ist natürlich (leider) vollkommen richtig:
WXC 7 und 8 sind leider auch von einem Lieferverzug betroffen.

@Be Li: Natürlich möchte ich auf Deine Fragen noch eingehen: Würden wir tatsächlich glauben es sei von Vorteil unsere Kunden so lange wie möglich zappeln zu lassen, um Stornierungen zu vermeiden, hätten wir definitv die Basics zum Thema Kundenzufriedenheit nicht verstanden!
Es gibt defintiv Bereiche innerhalb der Kommunikation zwischen unseren Vorlieferanten und uns, die dringend verbessert werden müssen und auch werden. Sobald uns Informationen über Lieferverzögerungen von Rahmen vorliegen,  informieren wir Euch. Das ist das Mindeste was wir tun können, wollen und müssen - ausgehend von unserem Verständnis von Kundenzufriedenheit/Engagement etc.

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## RonnyS (29. März 2006)

Nun ja ...heute die Rechnung mit allen Syntace Teilen
bekommen (bis auf die neuen E1 Griffe-> werden nachgeliefert) ...mein "BIKE-BAUMEISTER" Eduard ist schon beim "schwitzen", schrauben, machen, tuen etc.
um alle Syntace Teile, SRAM Teile etc. bestens ins BIKE einzuarbeiten.


----------



## erD-manN (29. März 2006)

gk_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @wuudi: Danke, für die Info! Ist natürlich (leider) vollkommen richtig:
> ...




das soll wohl ein witz sein, der leider nicht lustig ist!!! ich wurde von ihren kollegen mehrfach schlicht belogen. es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche mit euch verkäufern!!! dichts als lügen!!! sie können sich ja mal bei  ihren kollegen erkundigen, den werd ich heute zum zweiten mal ne däftige e-mail schreiben!! 


an die, die sich in zukunft ein bike bei canyon kaufen wollen kann ich nur den rat verkünden, nichts von dem zu glauben, was man euch am telefon sagt oder per e-mail schreibt!!! 

für mich war es das erste und letzte mal bei euch!! ich hab es satt mich belügen zu lassen!!!       :kotz: :kotz: 
 und kommen sie mir jetzt bitte nicht mit aussagen wie "Basics zum Thema Kundenzufriedenheit"

zu dem thema bräuchten ihre mitarbeiter mal einen sechs wochen lehrgang!!


----------



## CarstenM-R (29. März 2006)

@Gesine:

Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres einen XC9 Rahmen in XL bestellt. VMT sollte in der KW 9 sein. Bis heute warte ich auf den Rahmen. In Deinem Posting war der XC Rahmen nicht von den Lieferverzögerunge betroffen. Die Frage die sich stellt ist, was ist denn nun und wann kann ich mit einer Lieferung rechnen. Eine Info von Canyon habe ich nach dem Erhalt des Briefes jedenfalls nicht bekommen.
Wie sieht denn der Zeitrahmen aus den der Kunde ohne Info akzeptieren muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beli (29. März 2006)

@gesine

ja, ja die Kommunikation! Eine komplizierte Sache, an der es immer was zu verbessern gibt, frei nach dem Konrad Lorenz Zitat: 

Gesagt ist nicht gehört, 
gehört ist nicht verstanden, 
verstanden ist nicht einverstanden, 
einverstanden ist nicht durchgeführt, 
durchgeführt ist nicht beibehalten

Schönen Gruß 
Be Li


----------



## jensg (29. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> das soll wohl ein witz sein, der leider nicht lustig ist!!! ich wurde von ihren kollegen mehrfach schlicht belogen. es ist doch immer wieder das gleiche mit euch verkäufern!!! dichts als lügen!!! sie können sich ja mal bei  ihren kollegen erkundigen, den werd ich heute zum zweiten mal ne däftige e-mail schreiben!!
> 
> 
> an die, die sich in zukunft ein bike bei canyon kaufen wollen kann ich nur den rat verkünden, nichts von dem zu glauben, was man euch am telefon sagt oder per e-mail schreibt!!!
> ...



Ich kann jeden vestehen, der eines der Modelle bestellt hat die sich nun verzögern und  dessen Laune im Keller ist. Vor allem die, die schon Ende letzen Jahres bestellt haben.

Aber: Was genau ist denn dein Problem?
Und vor allem warum in diesem Ton?

Wenn ich aus einem Beitrag von dir zitieren darf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2533268#post2533268


			
				R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab in der 7. kw bestellt und vmt 17 kw bestommen, nach den gerüchten hab ich denen geschrieben, sie meinten sie warten noch auf eine teilelieferung, könnte früher kommen. die haben sich aber nicht von selber gemeldet, sie könnten ja falsche hoffnungen machen.



Danach sind es bis zu deinem VMT noch ~ 4 Wochen! Dein ES7 steht auch nicht auf der Liste der Modelle die sich verzögern.

Nochmal, auch wenn ich mit dem Ablauf meiner Bestellung sehr zufrieden bin möchte ich Canyon hier keine "Absolution" erteilen, wie Gesine selber geschrieben hat sollte die Kommunikation besser werden (ich warte auch seit 2 Tagen auf die Antwort einer Mail...) , aber hier derartig  rumpöbeln...  ?


----------



## GT_Frodo (29. März 2006)

so, um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren (einige Sachen solltet Ihr übrigens lieber im direkten Richten klären, statt im Forum):

Melde mich ab, habe heute mein baby von C. abgeholt, 13,8 kilo Geburtsgewicht in Größe L. Sieht gesund aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=235751&cat=11369

Allerdings musste Canyon vom angekündigten ESX-8 Lenker aus 7075 Alu auf den baugleichen aber etwas schwereren Syntace Vector Lowrider vom esx7 aus 2014 Alu wechseln. Haben sie sogar schon fix in den online-Katalog eingepflegt. Syntace konnte die anderen nicht liefern. 

Nevertheless ist das Baby ansonsten großartig.
Mußte nur das cockpit anpassen, Pedale Ritchey v2, Flaschenhalter, Sattelstütze auf Länge und los gings. Allerdings bisher nur auf dem Parkplatz vorm Haus;-) 

Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal die manuals durchlesen, und bevor es  ins Gelände geht wird nochmal alles durchgecheckt. 

Falls mal jemand eine Übersicht über die 
*Drehmomente aller Schraubverbindungen am ESX * 
erstellt, und sie hier ins Canyon-Forum reinstellt, kann er sich hier in Boppard ein Bier abholen.

Happy Trails, Lars


----------



## Staabi (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

etwas schwerer bedeutet bei dem Vector Lowrider 2014 gegenüber dem 7075 übrigens genau 26g, das nur kurz zur Info.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Gunnar (29. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> an die, die sich in zukunft ein bike bei canyon kaufen wollen kann ich nur den rat verkünden, nichts von dem zu glauben, was man euch am telefon sagt oder per e-mail schreibt!!!
> 
> ...



Normalerweise überlese ich solche "Postings" , aber als ZUFRIEDENER Canyonkunde muss ich hier mal eine Lanze für die Jungs und Mädels aus Koblenz brechen - bin bei meinen Anliegen steht kompetent und zeitnah auf dem Laufenden gehalten wurden.


----------



## Gunnar (29. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> an die, die sich in zukunft ein bike bei canyon kaufen wollen kann ich nur den rat verkünden, nichts von dem zu glauben, was man euch am telefon sagt oder per e-mail schreibt!!!
> 
> ...



Normalerweise überlese ich solche "Postings" , aber als ZUFRIEDENER Canyonkunde muss ich hier mal eine Lanze für die Jungs und Mädels aus Koblenz brechen - bin bei meinen Anliegen stets kompetent und zeitnah auf dem Laufenden gehalten wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rip258 (29. März 2006)

@ GT Frodo: 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem dem neuen Bike und Kette rechts


----------



## tom23" (29. März 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen und vor allem beim Testfahren Tom23"!
> Ach ja, die Warterei geht einem ganz schön auf den Zeiger! Vor allem wenn die Liefer-Termine sich so unterschiedlich entwickeln und die Unsicherheit noch vergrößern! Wie in einigen Posts hier zu lesen ist wird vermutet, daß Veränderungen, wie zB. das VRO System, welches ich auch geordert habe, die Lieferungen nochmals verzögern könnten. Ist das tatsächlich so? Mein derzeitiges MB ist so gut wie verkauft und dann wirds richtisch übel, falls es sich noch weiter hinziehen sollte, als geplant, mhhh. Na schau mer mal!
> 
> Angenehmes Warten noch allerseits !



Guckst du neues Rad in meinem Album!
Mit VRO Lowrider nix spät!
soooo schöön!
VMT 12.KW, heute gekommen  

Wartezimmer tschüss! Hallo Fotogalerie!

Also, im Ernst, die Räder sind in Natura einfach sehr, sehr schön.
Qualitätsanmutung ist klasse und ich kanns kaum erwarten,
endlich biken zu gehen.
Knöpfe mir jetzt den Berg Handbücher vor...
Ich leide immer noch mit Euch!

Es wird alles gut!


----------



## Rip258 (29. März 2006)

@ Rock Hopper: 
Wenn ich VMT in Kw. 17 hätte wäre ich lieber leise und würde die vier Wochen warten, vielleicht bekommst Du das Bike ja rechtzeitig.

Du solltest Dich mit Deinen 17 Jahren noch in geduld üben. 

Ebenso fehlt Dir der nötige Respekt und Anstand gebenüber anderen. Deine Ausdrucksweise in einem öffentlichem Forum ist überhaupt nicht passend. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich sofort das Bike stornieren, wenn Du mit dem Service nicht einverstanden bist.

Ich habe mein ES-7 im Januar bestellt und gut 14 Tage früher bekommen als VMT. Dies nur zur Info.


----------



## dl1tom (29. März 2006)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Dieses Posting inkl. der ganzen !!! finde ich eine Unverschämtheit. Ich hab schon befüchtet dass sich sobald ein Mitarbeiter sich einer Diskussion stellt der Ton in Beschimpfungen ausartet. Damit erreicht man nur dass kein Mitarbeiter was postet. Schreib doch eine Email an Canyon wenns dir so unter den Nägeln brennt.

Ich bin mit meinem Rad, der Lieferzeit und dem Support sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RonnyS (29. März 2006)

ROCKHOPPER...war wirklich etwas zu "hart"
vielleicht hast Du einen "schlechten Tag" gehabt ?


----------



## Mighty (29. März 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du neues Rad in meinem Album!
> Mit VRO Lowrider nix spät!
> soooo schöön!
> VMT 12.KW, heute gekommen
> ...


Danke dir tom23"  !

Gut zu wissen, so kann ich jetzt gaaaz beruhigt am Kopfkissen horchen gehen !
Dann noch viel Vergnügen beim Handbücher durchstöbern!


----------



## peterb (29. März 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings musste Canyon vom angekündigten ESX-8 Lenker aus 7075 Alu auf den baugleichen aber etwas schwereren Syntace Vector Lowrider vom esx7 aus 2014 Alu wechseln. Haben sie sogar schon fix in den online-Katalog eingepflegt. Syntace konnte die anderen nicht liefern.





			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> etwas schwerer bedeutet bei dem Vector Lowrider 2014 gegenüber dem 7075 übrigens genau 26g, das nur kurz zur Info.
> 
> ...



Na ja, wir Canyon ESX8 Kunden müssen dieses Jahr ja so einige Kröten schlucken...
erst wird das Gewicht von 13,1 auf 13,75 kg angehoben; jetzt mal eben der Lenker ausgewechselt.
Wobei der Vector Lowrider 7075 kostet 79,80 Eur der 2014 wohl nur 39,80 Eur - der Preis vom Bike ist aber gleich geblieben
oder wie jetzt   

Mfg peterb


----------



## Staabi (29. März 2006)

peterb schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wir Canyon ESX8 Kunden müssen dieses Jahr ja so einige Kröten schlucken...
> erst wird das Gewicht von 13,1 auf 13,75 kg angehoben; jetzt mal eben der Lenker ausgewechselt.
> Wobei der Vector Lowrider 7075 kostet 79,80 Eur der 2014 wohl nur 39,80 Eur - der Preis vom Bike ist aber gleich geblieben
> oder wie jetzt
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann Dir versichern, das der Preisunterschied im OEM-Einkauf zwischen dem Vector Lowrider 2014 und dem Vector Lowrider 7075 minimal ist. Der Vector Lowrider 2014 ist ein neuer Lenker bei Syntace, der auch noch nicht auf der aktuellen Syntace Homepage zu sehen ist und AFAIK bisher nur OEM-Kunden angeboten wurde. Dein Preis von 39,80 für den 2014 stammt vom Duraflite 2014 (dem geraden Lenker /Flatbar ) und gilt auf keinen Fall für den Vector Lowrider 2014, der genau wie der Vector Lowrider 7075 ein Riserbar ist. 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## peterb (29. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

wie du schon sagtest, vergleichen kann ich z.B. :
Duraflite 7075                 64,80 Eur
Duraflite 2014                 29,80 Eur
oder
VRO Bar 7075                  69,00 Eur
VRO Bar 2014                  44,00 Eur
oder
VRO Vector Lowrider 7075  79,80 Eur
VRO Bar Ecoriser               38,80 Eur

Schade finde ich halt, daß ich im Gegenzug für einen 105er Vorbau
anstatt 120er Vorbau mit 25 Eur zur Kasse gebeten werde  

Mfg peterb


----------



## Staabi (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

Du wirst mich nicht dazu bringen, hier unsere OEM-Preise für den Vector Lowrider 7075 bzw. 2014 zu posten . Glaube mir bitte, das Du von den anderen genannten Preisen nicht auf den Preisunterschied zwischen diesen beiden Lenkern schließen kannst. 



> VRO Vector Lowrider 7075 79,80 Eur
> VRO Bar Ecoriser 38,80 Eur



Auch das haut nicht hin, weil der Ecoriser aus 6061, nicht aus 2014 T-X besteht.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erD-manN (30. März 2006)

ok, vielleicht habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. ich rege mich nicht darüber auf, dass ich mein rad noch nicht habe, sondern, dass sich aus einigen mails und dem letzten telefonat, herausgestellt hat, dass die unwahrheit gesagt wurde und nicht resultierend aus zulieferproblemen. ich kann nicht begreifen, wie man schon vor drei wochen sagen konnte, dass noch eine teilelieferung fehlt, sich eine woche später herausstellt, dass es der rahmen ist und dann ist auf einmal das "partkit" noch nicht da. man hätte mir auch von anfang an sagen können, dass noch garnichts da ist(was ja der realität entspricht) und mir nicht ständig versprechungen zu machen, die dann doch nicht eingehalten werden. ich bin mal gespannt, was ich für ne antwort von den bekomme(also auf meine mail und nicht hier drauf).


----------



## RayKo (30. März 2006)

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass Du es nicht abwarten kannst, endlich auf Deinem ES7 zu sitzen, geht mir ja genau so. Trotzdem kann man nicht erwarten, dass jeder Hotline-Mitarbeiter Dir sieben Wochen vor dem Montagetermin schon über jede "Deiner" Schrauben Auskunft gegben kann. 
Sicherlich mögen die Auskünfte verwirrend/widersprüchlich sein, aber dafür lassen sich sicherlich diverse Gründe finden, die nichts lügen zu tun haben, z.B.
- Die Hotline-Jungs bekommen nur den allgemeinen Stand der entsprechenden Marge angezeigt, nicht speziell Deiner Teile
- Teile, die auf Lager sind, können ja auch wieder aus diesem verschwinden, weil sie woanders verbaut worden sind
- Die Detailliertheit der Info, die sie zur Verfügung haben, ist abhängig davon, wieviel vom Rad insgesamt schon da ist oder wie lange der VMT noch weg ist

Edit: Dies sind alles hypothetische Gründe, die nichts mit den Prozessen bei Canyon zu tun haben müssen - nur um klarzustellen, dass sich sicherlich hundert plausiblere und realitätsnähere Gründe finden lassen.

Wenn jeder, bei dem die Lieferung noch fast zwei Monate in der Zukunft liegt, wöchentlich bei Canyon anruft, um sich nach dem Status des Bikes zu erkundigen (warum eigentlich??), dann würde sich das sicherlich nicht förderlich auf die Kundenbetreuung/Freundlichkeit/Preisgestaltung etc. auswirken  

Just my two cents...


----------



## mccook (30. März 2006)

hi zusammen,

hat jemand von euch ein ESX6 bestellt??

wie hat das mit dem montagetermin hingehauen??

ich hab die info, dass meins in der KW 16 fertig sein soll.

mccook


----------



## erD-manN (30. März 2006)

ja, aber wieso sagen die mir das nicht selbst?


----------



## Tom_Leo (30. März 2006)

Habe mich eben mal angemeldet um mich auch unter die Wartenden zu gesellen.

Also ich habe mein Canyon ES8  am 22.03 bestellt und als VMT auch die KW17 genannt bekommen.

Was mich allerdings ein wenig verwundert ist, dass so viele hier die KW17 als VMT habe. Wie will Canyon denn alle Bikes innerhalb einer Woche montieren?

Mir scheint es so als würde die reine Montagezeit bei Canyon nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Habt Ihr hier Erfahrung?


----------



## Wuudi (30. März 2006)

Die haben 2.000 Monteure, da geht das ratz fatz .

.. sie werden schon eine Berechnungsgrundlage haben ...


----------



## Tom_Leo (30. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben 2.000 Monteure, da geht das ratz fatz .
> 
> .. sie werden schon eine Berechnungsgrundlage haben ...



Danke Wuudi für die schnelle Antwort...

Wenn bei Canyon 2.000 Monteure beschäftigt sind frage ich mich allerdings wie man die übers Jahr auslastet.


----------



## patsch03 (30. März 2006)

frag mich wirklich, was die bei canyon die 2 te hälfte der jahres tun, wenn jetzt schon 30-50% der models ausverkauft sind ??
weiss jemand wieviel bikes die ungefähr im jahr umsetzen ??

ps  hab am 25.03 ein xc6 bestellt VMT  ist kw 17..??

gruss patsch03


----------



## YB11 (30. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> frag mich wirklich, was die bei canyon die 2 te hälfte der jahres tun, wenn jetzt schon 30-50% der models ausverkauft sind ??
> weiss jemand wieviel bikes die ungefähr im jahr umsetzen ??
> 
> ..einfach nichts, nur powerrelaxing
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patsch03 (30. März 2006)

lob an dein mathelehrer


----------



## Maschsa (30. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> frag mich wirklich, was die bei canyon die 2 te hälfte der jahres tun, wenn jetzt schon 30-50% der models ausverkauft sind ??
> weiss jemand wieviel bikes die ungefähr im jahr umsetzen ??
> 
> ps  hab am 25.03 ein xc6 bestellt VMT  ist kw 17..??
> ...



Ist doch klar! 2. Jahreshälfte werden die Inspektionen und kleinere Reperaturen durchgeführt  

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## thto (30. März 2006)

komisch ? habe mitt feb bestellt und bin auch so um die KW17 dran mit meinem ES7 ?



			
				Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich eben mal angemeldet um mich auch unter die Wartenden zu gesellen.
> 
> Also ich habe mein Canyon ES8  am 22.03 bestellt und als VMT auch die KW17 genannt bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuudi (30. März 2006)

Da werden neue Rahmen kommen um die KW17....


----------



## thto (30. März 2006)

laut unverbindlicher grober einschätzung der hotline sollten am Dienstag oder Donnerstag dieser Woche mind. ein Container mit Rahmen eintreffen, aber ohne gewähr..... na ja ich bin mal gespannt wie ein flitzebogen und glaube an das gute   mein stand ist vom montag und ich weiss nicht welcher inhalt dort enthalten sein wird


----------



## Munich-DirtJumper (30. März 2006)

hab grad mit canyon telefoniert wegen meinem torque (weil ich wissen wollte ob der montagetermin nächste woche eingehalten werden kann) und hab erfahren dass die torques erst ende mai kommen, also bei mir dann 8 Wochen später als geplant... naja kann man wohl nichts machen - sie haben angeblich briefe an alle betroffenen geschickt, ich hab noch keinen bekommen aber das kann auch an der post liegen.
Wünsche alle noch viel glück dass sie ihre bikes schnell bekommen und allen die genauso wie ich auf ein torque warten noch viel geduld....

mfg ludwig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_82 (30. März 2006)

habe vor 2 wochen nen esx-7 bestellt.
komme gerade nach hause und was wartet auf mich?????
mein bike ist da!!!!!!!


----------



## RonnyS (30. März 2006)

...Glücklicher


----------



## Bayker (30. März 2006)

Alex_82 schrieb:
			
		

> habe vor 2 wochen nen esx-7 bestellt.
> komme gerade nach hause und was wartet auf mich?????
> mein bike ist da!!!!!!!


wunder gibt es immer wieder     geil geil. viel spaß damit!


----------



## Mutton (30. März 2006)

Alex_82 schrieb:
			
		

> habe vor 2 wochen nen esx-7 bestellt.
> komme gerade nach hause und was wartet auf mich?????
> mein bike ist da!!!!!!!



Hallo,

ich finde ja toll, dass neben den hier schon angesprochenen Lieferproblemen auch einige Erfolgsmeldungen zu verzeichnen sind.  Was mich aber an der zitierten Tatsache etwas nachdenklich stimmt ist, dass manche schon wesentlich früher bestellt haben und mehr als 8 Wochen auf ihre Bikes warten und andere wiederum "postwendend" ihre Räder bekommen. 

Ich habe ein GC Comp Anfang März bestellt (der VMT ist dei 18. KW) und noch nichts im Forum vernommen, dass es auch hier Lieferschwierigkeiten bezüglich irgendwelcher Teile gibt. Zwangsläufig (jedenfalls nach meiner Logik) sollten doch die gegebenen Aufträge nach zeitlichem Eingang der Reihe nach bearbeitet werden. Nun macht es aber nicht den Anschein, dass dies auch der Fall ist? Wie könnte das zusammenhängen, gibt es bei Canyon eine Geschäfts- respektive eine Produktionsstruktur, die dies erklärt? 
Würde mich interessieren... 

Das es Produktionszusammenlegungen für Bikes gleicher Ausführung gibt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber dass das Datum der Bestellung eine so geringe Rolle spielt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

@ Alex_82 Dir wünsch ich natürlich mit deinem neuen Rad viel Spaß


----------



## DukeTB (30. März 2006)

So,
ich reihe mich bei den Glücklichen ein und muß das Wartezimmer leider verlassen.  
Mein Torque2 ist heute angekommen. 
Morgen wird mal getestet.
Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter.

tschüß DukeTB


----------



## denaturat (30. März 2006)

Hi, 

habe am 20.3 ein XC6 in S für meine Freundin bestellt und heute kam schon die Rechnung, denn das Rad ist fertig!!!

Gruss


----------



## uss (30. März 2006)

Sind eigentlich alle Hardtailrahemen vom Ltd bis zum YS, ausser der Schriftfarben, zu 100 Prozent identisch? Habe was gehört das es Schwächen geben soll? Ist vielleicht auch nur n Gerücht!!
uss


----------



## Mutton (30. März 2006)

@ uss

Schwächen? Wie sollen die sich bemerkbar machen?  

Die Rahmen scheinen die gleichen zu sein...


----------



## uss (30. März 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @ uss
> 
> Schwächen? Wie sollen die sich bemerkbar machen?
> 
> Die Rahmen scheinen die gleichen zu sein...



Vielleicht bei sehr rougher Fahrweise, aber da würden wohl viele andere Rahmen
auch Schwächen zeigen. Ich hab mich halt gefragt ob all die Rahmen der selben Produktion entsprungen sind oder  noch tun werden!!


----------



## Mutton (30. März 2006)

@ uss

Naja, vielleicht war mal ein Ausschussrahmen dabei. Im Ganzen würde ich denken, dass dies die absolute Ausnahme ist. 

Optimismus sollte nie fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (30. März 2006)

Tja Freunde der Sonne.Das wars für den Jay.Ohne Vorwarnung stand da auf einmal der Karton mit meinem ES 6 vor der Tür.Ja,VOR der Tür.Da hat der zuverlässige italienische Postbote mal locker ein 1800 euro bike einfach so vor die Tür auf den Flur gestellt,ohne sich eine Unterschrift oder sonstwas abzuholen.Das muss da locker den halben Tag gestanden haben!Lässig oder?
Anyway!Zum wesentlichen:Erste (und einzige) Enttäuschung,Karton geöffnet und nach 3 Sekunden bereits eine Delle im Rahmen gefunden.Mann sieht es auf den ersten Blick,besonders bei Silber.An einer Stelle,an der es durch den Transport definitiv ,ohne Zweifel, nicht passiert sein konnte.Das finde ich doch recht schade das der Monteur dies hat so durchgehen lassen..
Also was tun?Aus Italien zurück nach Koblenz schicken und den Rest des Monats ohne Bike sein?(vergesst nicht,hier ist schon bike saison mit kurzer Hose etc..).Also habe ich mich,mit gemischten Gefühlen,entschieden mit diesem leider recht deutlichen Schönheitsfehler zu leben.. werde eh noch eigene Beulen reinmachen,allerdings auf der Rahmenunterseite nicht oben..
Sonst aber(abgesehen von der Tatsache,das die ,wichtige,Anleitung für den Pearl Dämpfer fehlt!) alles ok. ´Nach der ersten Fahrt heute am späten Nachmittag(im Flachen) ist das Fazit positiv.Einzig der Lenker gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.Den werde ich gegen einen normalen Riser(monkeybar etc..) tauschen.der jetztige ist doch arg breit und hat mehr eine Kröpfung nach hinten als nach oben.Nicht wirklich Enduro/all mountain like.
Und am ersten Tag zumindest,aber das ist jetzt völlig wertungsfrei gemeint weil noch zu früh, finde ich die Ergonomie der SRAM Trigger ,well, verbesserungswürdig.Man muss den Daumen schon ziemlich krumm machen wenn man in einen schwereren Gang hochschalten will.Der vordere Hebel ist schlichteg zu lang und somit im Weg. Aber da warte ich ab ob ich mich dran gewöhne.Sonst müsste ich halt auf Shimano umrüsten,auch nicht so wild.
Das Silber ist übrigens rauh,nicht glatt wie man auf den Bilder vermutet.
Und meine Schwinge IST verstellbar von 125 auf 135 mm!
Morgen gehts zum Set up in die Berge,dann werde ich mehr wissen.
Hier ein paar erste Bilder: http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/jayfoerster/detail?.dir=/f3f3&.dnm=8663.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## RayKo (30. März 2006)

Zur Schwinge: wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab lässt sich beim ES der Federweg durch Umschrauben zwischen 125 und 135 mm umstellen (siehe z.B. Wuudis Bilder). Das ES-X hat eine längere Schwinge, bei der sich nix umstellen lässt.


----------



## SK-PA.ul (31. März 2006)

WAAAHNSINN!! VMT war die KW 20 und was habe ich eben als email bekommen??? FERTIG !      
Und jetzt muß ich doch wirklich noch bis samstag abend arbeiten und bekomme es wohl erst montag  (mal sehen....vielleicht bin ich ja samstag krank  )
vielen dank canyon! bye bye wartezimmer


----------



## Mutton (31. März 2006)

Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. März 2006)

@SK-Paul:
Und was hast du bestellt.


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage betreffend den Bike- Rahmen an euch:

Sind die Rahmen z.B. bei allen ES Modellen mit gleicher Farbe identisch (außer natürlich die Größen? Was mich hier interessiert ist, ob die Modelbezeichnung ES7, ES8, ES9 ein Aufkleber ist, oder ob der Schriftzug lackiert ist.

Sollte es sich um einen Aufkleber handeln wäre Canyon weit flexibler weil je nach Auftragslage dann die Typen ES7, ES8 und ES9 eventuell auch ESX... (zu bestückende Teile vorausgesetzt) montiert werden könnten.

Persönlich wäre mir allerdings eine lackierte Typenbezeichnung lieber - da höherwertiger...


----------



## Maschsa (31. März 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage betreffend den Bike- Rahmen an euch:
> 
> Sind die Rahmen z.B. bei allen ES Modellen mit gleicher Farbe identisch (außer natürlich die Größen? Was mich hier interessiert ist, ob die Modelbezeichnung ES7, ES8, ES9 ein Aufkleber ist, oder ob der Schriftzug lackiert ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Die Beschriftungen am Rahmen sind alle anodisiert bzw. lackiert. Außer das Rad geht in die Schweiz, dann wird über Canyon ein Coast-Aufkleber geklebt. Man ist hier also unflexibel. würde aber auch nichts nützen, da die Parts ja auch entsprechend geordert werden.

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## schappi (31. März 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> .Einzig der Lenker gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.Den werde ich gegen einen normalen Riser(monkeybar etc..) tauschen.der jetztige ist doch arg breit und hat mehr eine Kröpfung nach hinten als nach oben.Nicht wirklich Enduro/all mountain like.
> Und am ersten Tag zumindest,aber das ist jetzt völlig wertungsfrei gemeint weil noch zu früh, finde ich die Ergonomie der SRAM Trigger ,well, verbesserungswürdig.Man muss den Daumen schon ziemlich krumm machen wenn man in einen schwereren Gang hochschalten will.Der vordere Hebel ist schlichteg zu lang und somit im Weg. Aber da warte ich ab ob ich mich dran gewöhne.Sonst müsste ich halt auf Shimano umrüsten,auch nicht so wild.
> ]



Du bist der Erste von dem ich höre das er mit den triggern nicht zufrieden ist.
Die richtige Stellung der Trigger ist wichtig!
Den Lenker musst du Kürzen. der wir immer mit der Maximalbreite ausgeliefert. Griffe runter und dann wirst du Markierungen finden.

Könnte es sein, dass du deinen Lenker im falschen winkel montiert hast?, Dreh ihn mal und versuche die beste Position zu finden.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (31. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Den Lenker musst du Kürzen. der wir immer mit der Maximalbreite ausgeliefert. Griffe runter und dann wirst du Markierungen finden.



Ganz ruhig bleiben Jungxx . Als ich mein ES letztes Jahr bekommen hatte dachte ich auch zuerst der Lenker ist ja irre breit. Nach ein paar Fahrten hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt und jetzt finde ich die Breite perfekt. OIst halt ein Enduro.

Also erstmal ein paar mal damit ausreiten und dann kann man immer noch die Metallsäge rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DyPole (31. März 2006)

Alex_82 schrieb:
			
		

> habe vor 2 wochen nen esx-7 bestellt.
> komme gerade nach hause und was wartet auf mich?????
> mein bike ist da!!!!!!!



Hört doch auf sowas zu schreiben! Hab letzte Woche bestellt und bin jetzt wahrscheinlich total enttäuscht, wenn meins wirklich erst in der 18.KW kommt!
Oder noch später...


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist der Erste von dem ich höre das er mit den triggern nicht zufrieden ist.
> Die richtige Stellung der Trigger ist wichtig!
> Den Lenker musst du Kürzen. der wir immer mit der Maximalbreite ausgeliefert. Griffe runter und dann wirst du Markierungen finden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schnappi,

bin ganz deiner Meinung. Wenn man so wie ich nur eine Schulterbreite von ca. 43 cm hat, dann gehört der Lenker gekürzt.
Ausserdem tut man sich auf engen Trails mit einem kürzeren Lenker wesentlich leichter.

Ich habe bei meinem Cannondale auch nach der ersten Ausfahrt den Lenker gekürzt.

Gruß
tom_leo


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben 2.000 Monteure, da geht das ratz fatz .
> 
> .. sie werden schon eine Berechnungsgrundlage haben ...




Hallo Wuudi,

da bist du glaube ich einem kleinen Kommafehler aufgesessen. Mich hat das mit den 2.000 Monteuren keine Ruhe gelassen und habe ein bischen recherchiert.

Also es sind in der Montage nicht 2.000 sonder 20 Vollzeitbeschäftigte plus 2 Azubis.

Wenn man also an die 50 bis 100 Kunden die KW 17 als VMT bestätigt kann ich mir absolut nicht erklären wie das funktionieren soll.
Ich persönlich gehe von der Theorie aus, dass die KW 17 die Woche ist, wo alle Komponenten laut EDV im Haus sein sollten. Dann wird mit der Montage gegonnen und nach Auftragseingagsdatum ausgeliefert. Wenn jedoch auch die Montagezeit beim VMT eingerechnet werden würde, wären die Angaben für den Endkunden wesentlich präziser. Dass scheint man bei Canyon aber nicht zu berücksichtigen, denn sonst würden nicht so so viele Forummitglieder die KW 17 angeben.

Wie auch immer - fröhliches warten! 

Gruß

tom_leo


----------



## mstaab_canyon (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

die Montagezeit für jedes Bike wird in der Angabe des Montagetermins natürlich berücksichtigt. Spekulationen hier im Forum sind ja insofern eher nutzlos, da Ihr nicht wissen könnt, wieviele Bikes tatsächlich montiert werden können bzw. wie viele Bikes auch für diese KW verkauft sind. Natürlich können sich Montagetermine immer verschieben, da muss nur eine Zubehörlieferung etwas später ankommen oder die Rahmen kommen später, davor ist kein Hersteller gefeit (sieht man ja auch hier im Forum bei unseren Kollegen von anderen Marken) und ein Montageplan kann so nur eine Näherung an die Realität sein, aber im großen und ganzen klappt es dieses Jahr ja eigentlich ganz gut.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

wollte mit meinem Beitrag eigentlich keine Spekulationen lostreten. Danke auch für die Information, dass bei Canyon den VMT in die Gesamtterminplanung einfließt - hat ja was beruhigendes...

Fakt ist jedoch dass mit 20 Monteuren nur eine gewissen Anzahl an Bikes pro Tag montiert werden können. Keine Ahnung wie lange man nun pro Bike benötigt aber mit einer 20 köpfigen Truppe wird man so einen Output von ca. 300 Rädern pro Woche schaffen können.

Sich nur auf die Zulieferfirmen rauszureden ist jedoch nicht ganz fär. Ich arbeite z.B. in der Automotive Branche und da gibt es sowas wie Just in Time. Wenn hier ein Lieferant mehrmals den Termin nicht halten kann wird er gegen einen anderen Lieferanten ausgetauscht. Leider könnt ihr halt eure Liefanten nicht so in die Zange nehmen.

Gruß

tom_leo


----------



## mstaab_canyon (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

zum einen ist die Zahl 20 für die Anzahl unserer Monteure nicht (mehr) aktuell. Zum zweiten gibt es verschiedene Optimierungen in der Montage, um den Output zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig den hohen Montagestandard zu halten, auf die ich natürlich hier nicht im Detail eingehen möchte.

"Just in Time": Ich glaube ehrlich, das es kein einziger Hersteller im Fahrradbereich "Just in Time" arbeitet. Das kann nur in die Hose gehen. Bitte vergleicht die relativ kleine Fahrradbranche nicht mit anderen, viel größeren Industriezweigen. Lieferverzögerungen von sehr vielen Herstellern sind eher die Regel als ein seltenes Ereignis. Es gibt auch rühmliche Ausnahmen in der Branche, mit sehr vielen dieser zuverlässigen Hersteller arbeiten wr zusammen, aber das nutzt alles nichts, wenn eine Kernkomponenten oder auch nur ein wichtiges Kleinteil fehlt. Das Fahrrad ist nunmal die Summe seiner Teile. Deshalb kalkulieren wir immer eine Reserve für Lieferverzögerungen mit in unsere Montagepläne.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patsch03 (31. März 2006)

was soll diese ganze stänkerei hier.

die bike s sind einfach super und deshalb haben wir sie ja auch bestellt.
und jeder der die scene etwas verfolgt, weiss dass man mit verzögerungen rechnen muss.

auch in der autobranche gibts lieferverzogerungen.
nur mit norgeln wirds auch nicht schneller gehn.
spart diese energie zum biken, wenn das neue teil zuhaus ist.
gruss patsch03


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zum einen ist die Zahl 20 für die Anzahl unserer Monteure nicht (mehr) aktuell. Zum zweiten gibt es verschiedene Optimierungen in der Montage, um den Output zu erhöhen und gleichzeitig den hohen Montagestandard zu halten, auf die ich natürlich hier nicht im Detail eingehen möchte.




Hallo Michael,

die 20 Monteure sind natürlich Stand 2005. Will nun nicht hochrechnen wie viele es nun heuer sein könnten... 

Ist mir auch klar, dass Arbeitsschritte optimiert werden und nicht jeder Monteur ein komplettes Bike aufbaut.

Mit der Automobilebranche könnt ihr euch sicher nicht vergleichen - die Endkunden sind aber die Gleichen - oder sagen wir was Termine anbelangt gleich lästig. 

Schönes Wochenende!



tom_leo

P.S: Übrigens habe ich Canyon schon 3 Kunden gebracht, bevor ich selbst mein 1. Bike bestellt habe


----------



## Tom_Leo (31. März 2006)

patsch03 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll diese ganze stänkerei hier.
> 
> die bike s sind einfach super und deshalb haben wir sie ja auch bestellt.
> und jeder der die scene etwas verfolgt, weiss dass man mit verzögerungen rechnen muss.
> ...



sorry wenn da was falsch verstanden wurde... ...ging weder um nörgeln noch um stänkerei.

Ich freue mich auch auf mein bike und bin mit der ganzen abwicklung mit canyon bis dato sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RonnyS (31. März 2006)

.....diese Jahr scheint es bei CANYON wirklich einigermassen gut zu gehen....mal hier und da ein
"Auslieferungsausrutscher" ....kann passieren und hat Michael wirklich fair und ehrlich beantwortet (hier bezgl. der Lieferanten und "Zeitfenster")
Ich glaube es ist kein Grund vorhanden "übelst" im Forum
zu "schreien"... wenn die Lieferzeit beim einen oder anderen "Produkt" überzogen ist.
....dies trifft in vielen Branchen derzeit zu (Logistik und
"sehr entfernte" Produktionsstandort) ....noch "härter" die
Fahrradbranche (oder kann jemand im Herbst 2005 die
"Produkt-Renner" / Stückzahlen zu Rahmen "XYZ" und insbesondere Stückzahl zu "gewünschten Kundenzusatzprodukte" voraussagen ?)
Ich verstehe manchmal die "Ungeduld" aber bitte höflich bleiben. Danke


----------



## Friuli-Jay (31. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist der Erste von dem ich höre das er mit den triggern nicht zufrieden ist.
> Die richtige Stellung der Trigger ist wichtig!
> Den Lenker musst du Kürzen. der wir immer mit der Maximalbreite ausgeliefert. Griffe runter und dann wirst du Markierungen finden.
> 
> ...


So bin heute die erste Tour gefahren,habe daher schon etwas mehr Erfahrungen sammeln können.Zum Lenker!er ist richtig montiert,was mir ausser der Breite,die man ja kürzen kann,nicht gefällt ist das er´nicht wirklich nach oben,sondern mehr nach hinten(backsweep) gebogen ist. Da komme ich nicht mit klar(und ist optisch nur suboptimal  ).ausserdem sitzt man dadurch doch(für ein Enduro light) recht sportlich vorgebeugt.Etwas zu viel für diese Kategorie Bike meiner Meinung nach.Werde wohl einen EA 50 von Easton bestellen.Bin ich auf dem FX 4000 auch gefahren und war top.
Also wie war der erste Tag?Erste Überraschungas Teil klettert wirklich gut.Allerdings muss man die Gabel runterdrehen was halt schon eine Kurbelei ist.Die Zacken des Fox ´´u turn´´ rings sind etwas kurz und scharf aber es funktioniert Beim Kurbeln habe ich allerdings schon kurz wehmütig am meine Wunschgabel ,Manitou Minute mit IT Fernbedienung,gedacht...
Aber wie gesagt es geht sehr gut bergauf,kein XC aber fast..
Schaltung optimal,aber noch kann ich mich nicht wirklich mit den Triggern anfreunden.Habe die Position verschoben aber der vordere Hebel ist und bleibt zu lang und somit im weg.Ausserdem macht es Laune mit dem Zeigefinger wie bei Shimano,hochzuschalten.Aber das ist natürlich reine Geschmackssache.
Der PEARL ist easy einzustellen und funktioniert wie der gesamte Hinterbau sagenhaft.Man kommt auch leicht an alle Habel/rädchen ran.
Mit der Talas muss ich noch mehr testen.Sie ist schön linear allerdings immer noch keine Stahlfedergabel.Die letzten 2-3 cm auszureizen fällt nicht ganz leicht,weil sie dann irgendwann zum Schluss natürlich doch recht progressiv wird.Aber das ja guter Durchschlagschutz..
So habe ich den Uphill mit Kurbeln und drehen und pumpen bewältigt und mir noch gesagt,das es mit dem FX irgendwie alles leichter ging...
Aber dann Leute!Gabel lang,Dämpfer auf und in den Downhill  singletrail gestürzt(einer von hunderten hier).EIN TRAUM!!! Auf einmal wusste ich warum ich mir das ES geholt habe! Es fliegt die Trails nur so runter.Der Hinterbau saugt die Felsen förmlich auf.Selbst engste Spitzkehren sind kein Problem. Und nach 4-5 Vollbremsungen fingen endlich auch die Juicys an zu funktionieren,und zwar vom allerfeinsten.Top bremsleistung,jedoch nicht so digital wie zB. Hayes etc..sondern sehr Gefühlvoll.Spätestens da hat mich das Bike endgültig überzeugt.Und mit dem neuem etwas höheren Lenker werde ich bergab auch eine aufrechter Haltung haben was dann noch entspannter ist.
Gewicht mit shimano 540 pedalen und Specialized Avatar 130 sattel:13,9 kg.
Also Fazit:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. März 2006)

nun, beim ersten schaltversuch mit triggern wollt ich auch die zeigefinger nehmen. aber genau überlegt, find ich es geil, dass ich mit daumen schalte und die zeigefinger fürs bremsen hab! in JEDER situation.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (31. März 2006)

Ich stimme Dir in der Theorie zu,aber in der Praxis Schalte ich nie wenn ich bremse.Warum auch,ich trete dann ja nicht.Und wer das trotzdem tun sollte,dann nur in einen leichteren Gang wenns nach dem Bremsen bergab, wieder rauf geht.Und das macht man mit dem Daumen...auch bei Shimano..


----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2006)

> Und das macht man mit dem Daumen...auch bei Shimano..


und auf der linken Seite?

also ich hätte sie gerne, meine alten rapidfire, wo das noch ging sind leider nur 7fach  -und meine jetzigen sind leider nur Deore, (oder LX, keine Ahnung), wenn du trotzdem tauschen willst, melde dich (das Schaltwerk ist XT)


----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich können sich Montagetermine immer verschieben, da muss nur eine Zubehörlieferung etwas später ankommen oder die Rahmen kommen später, davor ist kein Hersteller gefeit




ich sag nur *HYUNDAI FORTUNE*


----------



## Wuudi (1. April 2006)

Ja und was war da jetzt wirklich drauf ? Ist das mit den Litevilles wirklich kein Scherz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mighty (1. April 2006)

Danke für den klasse Fahrbericht Friuli-Jay ! Hat Bock gemacht das zu lesen! Da wird die Vorfreude nur noch größer ! Wenn dir der Lenker zu wenig nach oben gewinkelt ist, kannst du ihn dann nicht ein wenig nach oben drehen, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist? Aber wenn er dann besser paßt? Viel Spaß noch weiterhin beim radeln !


----------



## Didi123 (1. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur *HYUNDAI FORTUNE*



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das was mit dem 1. April zu tun hat (außerdem betrifft es mich gar nicht), aber das ist auch im Liteville Forum ein Thema, und zwar bereits seit *GESTERN* (31. März !!!).
Die Liteviller warten nämlich auch schon sehnsüchtigst auf ihre Rahmen...  

*klick*


----------



## aemkei77 (1. April 2006)

> Ist das mit den Litevilles wirklich kein Scherz ?


laut [email protected] war ein parts container drauf...


----------



## Wuudi (1. April 2006)

Ein parts, oder DER container mit DEN rahmen ...


----------



## Mighty (1. April 2006)

Upps, Doppelpost, siehe weiter oben (2303)! Sorry!


----------



## Didi123 (1. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein parts, oder DER container mit DEN rahmen ...



Eigentlich sollten die Rahmen überhaupt nicht auf dem Schiff sein.

Zitat von www.liteville.de:



> 20. März 06
> Der Zusammenbau der März ´06 Lieferung ist so gut wie abgeschlossen. Die Rahmen werden Anfang dieser Woche per Luft zu uns nach Waltenhofen gesandt.



Wuudi, wieso interessierst Du dich überhaupt für Liteville-Rahmen, Du hast doch ein lichtneues ES7?


----------



## Wuudi (1. April 2006)

Darf man, wenn man ein ES7 hat, gar keine anderen Threads mehr beobachten und sich auch nicht für das Wohlergehen anderer interessieren ?


----------



## Didi123 (1. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man, wenn man ein ES7 hat, gar keine anderen Threads mehr beobachten und sich auch nicht für das Wohlergehen anderer interessieren ?



HiHi, ich hab' den hier vergessen:  

Nein, nein natürlich darf man...
Ich dachte nur, Du führst etwas in Richtung großes "L" im Schilde...
Hätte ja sein können. ES7-Komponenten machen sich schließlich an einem Liteville Rahmen auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## RonnyS (1. April 2006)

.....gerade meinen Michelin Tubeless bei der Ausfahrt
"zerschossen" (Lenksäule auch nicht ganz i.O.
 ......jetzt warte ich wirklich.....noch 1 Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (1. April 2006)

Glaubst Du wirklich, daß von den 500 Containern
einer mit "Bikerahmen/teile " war ?
31/3 nur zur Info:
Die Explosionen, die die "Hyundai Fortune" auseinanderrissen, waren offenbar so stark, dass es mittlerweile Zweifel an der Theorie von Feuerwerkskörpern als Ausgangspunkt der Katastrophe gibt. Das Achterschiff des 5551-TEU-Schiffes ist fast total zerstört. Der Rumpf ist fast auseinandergebrochen. Das Heck ist ausgebrannt und durchlöchert. Rund 500 Container sind nach bisherigen Schätzungen verloren gegangen.


----------



## Bayker (1. April 2006)

das is ja echt derbe. na denn frohes warten


----------



## RonnyS (1. April 2006)

BAYKER...ich habe nächste Woche mein ESX7
mit -allen- Teilen (bis auf die neuen E1 Griffe)
....bin nur dummerweise nächste Woche am AP FRA
....naja warte nun auf einen NN 2.25 UST für mein
    Hardtail und auf ein *ESX7*....aber habe noch ein
    sehr altes Marin "Bear Valley"


----------



## Friuli-Jay (1. April 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den klasse Fahrbericht Friuli-Jay ! Hat Bock gemacht das zu lesen! Da wird die Vorfreude nur noch größer ! Wenn dir der Lenker zu wenig nach oben gewinkelt ist, kannst du ihn dann nicht ein wenig nach oben drehen, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist? Aber wenn er dann besser paßt? Viel Spaß noch weiterhin beim radeln !


Grazie!!  Nach oben drehen geht leider nicht,da die Enden dann nicht mehr waagerecht,sondern schräg,v-mässig,nach oben zeigen würden ( so: ` ´).
Aber kein Problem.Ein Lenker kostet nicht die Welt..


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. April 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme Dir in der Theorie zu,aber in der Praxis Schalte ich nie wenn ich bremse.Warum auch,ich trete dann ja nicht.Und wer das trotzdem tun sollte,dann nur in einen leichteren Gang wenns nach dem Bremsen bergab, wieder rauf geht.Und das macht man mit dem Daumen...auch bei Shimano..



ICH tue es in der praxis schon. und ich fahr am alten rad grip shift. und ich weiss, wie man da schalten muss.


----------



## ToM04 (2. April 2006)

Hi Leute,
so wie es aussieht bin ich der Neue im Wartezimmer.
Hab gestern nach langem Überlegen ein ES8 bestellt. 

Zuerst wollte ich mal ein Canyon testen, doch leider ist Koblenz für einen Österreicher eher weit weg für ne Shoprunde.

Deshalb dachte ich ich fahr einfach aufs Bike-Festival am Gardasee und teste dort, doch leider ist Canyon dort nicht vertreten. 

Somit hab ich mir nun gesagt: So viele Leute wissen schon warum die Bikes von Canyon gut sind. Also hab ich mir auch meines bestellt.

Bin gespannt welcher Liefertermin mir gesagt wird.

LG

ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (2. April 2006)

Die sind nicht am Gardasee ?

Wer hat dir denn die Info mitgeteilt ?


----------



## Tom_Leo (2. April 2006)

Hallo  ToM,

willkommen  im  Club!
Ich  habe für  mein  ES8  als  VMT  die  KW17  genannt  bekommen.

Gruß
tom_leo


----------



## ToM04 (3. April 2006)

Hi,
ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon hat mir gesagt dass sie nicht am Gardasee ausstellen.

Tja. wenn kw 17 bei mir auch stimmt wär es perfekt. da kann ich dann schon den tremalzo runtergurken.

ToM


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Klingt jetzt für mich sehr unglaubwürdig. 

Gerade eine Firma wie Canyon ist doch auf solchen Festivals sehr begehrt, bzw. deren Test-Bikes.


----------



## ToM04 (3. April 2006)

Genau so hab ich auch gedacht.

O-Ton Canyon:
m Gardasee werden wir nicht vertreten sein. Wir sind in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich nur in Willingen Anfang Juni.

Und ich hab mich so aufs testen gefreut. Naja jetzt freu ich mich halt gleich aufs ES8.

ToM


----------



## ToM04 (3. April 2006)

Hab noch ne Frage zur Bestellung.
Wie schnell wurdet ihr den angerufen wegen PPS-Daten?
Oder wird da die Größe einfach berechnet und man bekommt die AB per Post?

ToM


----------



## Boombe (3. April 2006)

ehmt, hallo! hat denn niemand ein xc4 (bestellt)?  ich bekomme langsam das dumme gefühl, ein bike bestellt zu haben, das sonst keine s*u will!?


----------



## mick_66 (3. April 2006)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer! 

Nachdem Canyon kein RC8 in Grösse S liefern kann habe ich mich für eine andere Marke entschieden.

http://www.trenga.de/

Ich hab mir ein Hardtail ausgesucht TDM - 8. 

Beim Handler um die Ecke ist dieses Bike in einer halben Stunde zusammengeschraubt. 

Viel Spass noch beim Biken!

cu
mick_66


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Und mit derselben Ausstattung hättest ein GrandCanyonComp erhalten (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=54), welches sicher längst geliefert wäre...


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch ne Frage zur Bestellung.
> Wie schnell wurdet ihr den angerufen wegen PPS-Daten?
> Oder wird da die Größe einfach berechnet und man bekommt die AB per Post?
> 
> ToM




Ich wurde nur nach der Schrittlänge (86 cm) und der Gesamtkörpergröße (181 cm) befragt. Anschließend hat man sich noch über meine Sitzgewohnheiten erkundigt (sportlich od. bequem) und dann hat es geheißen, dass Größe M ideal wäre.

Auf der Auftragsbestägigung wurde mir das ES8 dann auch in M bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben seit heute die KW 14. Wer von euch hat als VMT die KW 14 genannt bekommen?


----------



## wobike (3. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit derselben Ausstattung hättest ein GrandCanyonComp erhalten (http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=54), welches sicher längst geliefert wäre...



Ja, wollte ich auch sagen, aber Wuudi war natürlich schneller  
Und leichter wär`s wahrscheinlich auch noch  

wobike


----------



## Mutton (3. April 2006)

wobike schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wollte ich auch sagen, aber Wuudi war natürlich schneller
> Und leichter wär`s wahrscheinlich auch noch
> 
> wobike



Aber geliefert wäre es noch immer nicht... Meins kommt auch erst in der 18. KW. Ich hoffe doch, dass das so bleibt  Sonst 

Aber das Warten lohnt sich!!!! Davon bin ich überzeugt, denn meine Freundin hat das Iowa 05 und für diese Preisklasse bekommt man meiner Ansicht nach nichts Besseres....
Und wie wird es dann erst in den höheren Preislagen sein!!!!!


----------



## ToM04 (3. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde nur nach der Schrittlänge (86 cm) und der Gesamtkörpergröße (181 cm) befragt. Anschließend hat man sich noch über meine Sitzgewohnheiten erkundigt (sportlich od. bequem) und dann hat es geheißen, dass Größe M ideal wäre.
> 
> Auf der Auftragsbestägigung wurde mir das ES8 dann auch in M bestätigt.



ich hab am samstag nur das bestellformular ausgefüllt und dort halt meine pps-daten eingegeben. bis jetzt hat sich canyon noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.

ToM


----------



## mick_66 (3. April 2006)

@Wuudi + wobike: Ihr habt ja Recht, aber ich hab die Schnauze voll vom warten! Und ich kann beim Lenker und Reifen variieren.


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab am samstag nur das bestellformular ausgefüllt und dort halt meine pps-daten eingegeben. bis jetzt hat sich canyon noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
> 
> ToM




Warum rufst du nicht an? Ich habe alles telefonsich gemacht und den VMT bekommt man auch gleich genannt.

tom_leo


----------



## Bayker (3. April 2006)

noch 4 wochen      . ich will raus.   . man KW 18 is so grauenhaft. aba bessa als garnichts.  . ich warte und warte und warte........... auf mein tolles ES7 VMT KW18  

grüße Andre


----------



## ToM04 (3. April 2006)

hab grad die ab erhalten. so wie es aussieht kw 19. naja, die hoffung stirbt zuletzt. vielleicht bekomm ich mein bike früher


----------



## thto (3. April 2006)

halts auch langsam net mehr aus hier, habe mich gestern beim downhilltrial 2x auf die fresse gepackt, mit meinem ES7 wäre das bestimmt nicht passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2006)

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...5&month=05&year=2006&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p0=37

Mein Geburtstag und Beginn meiner VMT-Woche.

Immerhin keine 1000 Stunden mehr.

Los Cannyon, macht mir ein Geschenk!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. April 2006)

Also ich kanns kaum glauben das Canyon dieses Jahr nicht am Gardasee ausstellt.Die Festivals sind doch für Canyon die einzige Möglichkeit ihre Bikes live zu präsentieren...Diese Möglichkeit würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!
Wuudi:Wirst Du da sein?Ich werde wohl mal für einen Tag rüberfahren!


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...5&month=05&year=2006&hour=0&min=0&sec=0&p0=37
> 
> Mein Geburtstag und Beginn meiner VMT-Woche.
> 
> ...




Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Prof. Dr. YoMan!


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

@Friuli-Jay:

Bin vom 26. - 01. am Garda. Der Feiertag am 25. machts möglich


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Prof. Dr. YoMan!


Öhm?
Lesen?
Ich hab am 15. Mai, aber danke schonmal.

PS: Gardasee zwei Wochen ab dem Freitag vor Pfingsten.


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm?
> Lesen?
> Ich hab am 15. Mai, aber danke schonmal.
> 
> PS: Gardasee zwei Wochen ab dem Freitag vor Pfingsten.



 1.000 Stunden - alles klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. April 2006)

Da könnte man ja fast eine forums-reunion-tour am Gardasee fahren...


----------



## Boombe (3. April 2006)

auf welchem wege zahlt ihr denn so? nachnahme? rechnung? rate? ich hab ma nachnahme angegeben- was passiert, wenn ich an jenem tage nich da sein sollte?


----------



## RayKo (3. April 2006)

Endlich ein Licht, ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels ...

Ich muss jetzt mal wieder was aufmunterndes hier reinschreiben: Am Donnerstag wird mein ES7 zusammengebaut


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchem wege zahlt ihr denn so? nachnahme? rechnung? rate? ich hab ma nachnahme angegeben- was passiert, wenn ich an jenem tage nich da sein sollte?


Der Postler nimmt dein Rad wieder mit, baut es für sich selber zusammen, schraubt Träger dran und freut sich jeden Tag damit die Post ausfahren zu können.

???
Noch nie ne Nachname bekommen? Wenn du nicht da bist ist ein roter Zettel im Briefkasten ...

Ich zahl per Nachname, spart mir ein paar Tage warten.


----------



## Boombe (3. April 2006)

der rote zettel kommt auch bei vorkasse. es is ewig her, als ich das letzte ma per nachnahme bestellt habe, von daher wusst ich nich, was dann mit dem päckchen passiert. DHL leifert seinen kruscht dann bei der nächsten poststelle ab und lässt n zettel im briefkasten- wie das beim dpd is, weiss ich eben nich.


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. April 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchem wege zahlt ihr denn so? nachnahme? rechnung? rate? ich hab ma nachnahme angegeben- was passiert, wenn ich an jenem tage nich da sein sollte?




Ich bezahle mit Kreditkarte. Habe bei der Bestellung die Kreditkartendaten durchgegeben und wenn der Montagetermin ins Land zieht wird die Kreditkarte belastet.

Dann habe ich noch ein paar Tage Zeit für die nötige Kontodeckung zu sorgen, indem ich ein paar Aktien verkaufe.


----------



## Mighty (3. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wir haben seit heute die KW 14. Wer von euch hat als VMT die KW 14 genannt bekommen?



Ikke! Tja aber leider höre ich nur das Schweigen im Walde  . Aber abwarten, die Woche hat ja grad erst angefangen, das klappt schon, hoff ! Schau mer mal....


----------



## thto (3. April 2006)

mein ES7 hatte einen VMT KW 13/14 und ist bis Ende nächster Woche montiert laut unverbindlicher Aussage von Canyon, hoffe das funktioniert, bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Mutton (3. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> mein ES7 hatte einen VMT KW 13/14 und ist bis Ende nächster Woche montiert laut unverbindlicher Aussage von Canyon, hoffe das funktioniert, bitte bitte bitte



Das mache ich doch glatt   Scheint ja bei canyon alles soweit zu funktionieren (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die ja bekanntlich die Regel bestätigen).

Good luck


----------



## studentx600 (3. April 2006)

habe für meine freundin ein sandstone bestellt...alles gut und schön, kam auch relativ schnell. dann der schock: bei auspacken offenbarte sich ein lackschaden an der rechten sitzstrebe durch kontakt mit dem laufrad beim transport.

rücksendeschein schicken lassen, bei der post abgegeben .... verschollen. seite mehreren tagen weiß die post nicht mehr, wo das paket geblieben ist und wann/ob es wohl wieder auftaucht...! 

aber so muss es wohl sein, wenn man mal pech hat, dann auch richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (3. April 2006)

Versichert war das paket aber, oder?


----------



## löösns (3. April 2006)

mein fall soll nicht die regel bestätigen verdammt nochmal!!! 

zitat: " [...] leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen, dass das modell torque ltd nicht, wie vorgesehen, anfang dieser woche bei uns eintrifft.

das produktionsdatum hat sich leider verschoben. da die rahmen von fernost nach deutschland verschifft werden, hat dies einen verzug bis voraussichtlich kw 22 zu folge. [...]" 

ich will ja geschmeidig bleiben, aber es gelingt mir irgendwie nicht gnz 100%ig!!! da fliegen mir ein paar fragen durch den kopf:
1. was sucht mein rahmen in fernost? ich hab gedacht das sei deutsche handarbeit? (war demfall recht naiv, was?)
2. war mein rahmen auf der ****ing hyundai?!?!
3. wieso ist das nur bei den ltds so und nicht bei den 1,2,3 ern?
4. soll ich ein anderes modell bestellen?

aber eben. wenigstens ists nicht auf der post verschollen... tja, da wird sich ein postbeamte über ein neues sandstone freuen... sorry!

ich werd bei meinem modell bleiben, finds aber trotzdem recht ärgerlich! die haben einfach die kunden und nen verdammt guten ruf, sonst würde gar niemand ein bike bestellen mit 14 wochen lieferfrist. und sonst spätestens nach sonem brief abspringen. aber wir halten canyon die stange...!

*GRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## studentx600 (3. April 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Versichert war das paket aber, oder?




ja, die rücksendeaufkleber schickt einem canyon fertig zu.


----------



## Mutton (3. April 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die rücksendeaufkleber schickt einem canyon fertig zu.



Da bist du wenigstens diesbezüglich auf der sicheren Seite. Aber die ganze Sache ist schon deswegen unschön, weil es jetzt wieder "warten" heißt.

Mein Beileid...

Aber vielleicht klärt sich das auch schneller als man denkt...


----------



## studentx600 (3. April 2006)

...das wünscht sich meine freundin auch....danke

p.s. die leute von canyon waren bisher auf jeden fall sehr hilfsbereit - nützt mir leider im moment nichts


----------



## Sebg (3. April 2006)

So, jetzt nehm ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz.
Bestellt habe ich als Einsteiger das Big Bear und für meine Freundin ein Iowa.
Angekündigte Lieferzeit: Mitte Mai.

Gruß Seb


----------



## olafcm (3. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> 1. was sucht mein rahmen in fernost? ich hab gedacht das sei deutsche


dann wäre canyon aber auch ein bischen teurer


----------



## RonnyS (3. April 2006)

...alle "Bikes" werden in Fernost "eingefahren"
...um 3500 v.Chr. Vermutlich Erfindung des Rades im Vorderen Orient


----------



## RonnyS (3. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> mein fall soll nicht die regel bestätigen verdammt nochmal!!!
> das produktionsdatum hat sich leider verschoben. da die rahmen von fernost nach deutschland verschifft werden, hat dies einen verzug bis voraussichtlich kw 22 zu folge.
> 
> löösns das hatten wir auch noch nicht:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SK-PA.ul (4. April 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hast du bestellt?


Anfang Februar



			
				Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> @SK-Paul:
> Und was hast du bestellt.


Ein Grand Canyon Elite.

Bin von dem Rad absolut begeistert! Bremsen sind nun eingefahren- 1a. Schaltung geht butterweich. Fahren lässt sich das Gerät traumhaft (Symetrie passt!)
 An alle wartenden: es lohnt sich....


----------



## mccook (4. April 2006)

hi zusammen,

ich muss jetzt mal hier meinem ärger luft machen.......

nachdem nun auch meine zweite email an canyon bezüglich meines VMT´s unbeantwortet blieb, hab ich gestern abend mal da angerufen um höflich nachzufragen.

beim 4ten versuch kam ich dann durch und wurde mit einem "kundenberater" verbunden.

der typ war mal sowas von unfreundlich, dass ich am liebsten sofort aufgelegt hätte, aber leider wollte ich ja ne info von ihm haben.

also frage ich ihn ganz normal, ob er mir was näheres bezüglich meines VMT´s sagen kann.
folgendes hat er geantwortet:

JA, SIE MÜSSEN SICH HALT GEDULDEN. ES GIBT IM MOMENT VERZÖGERUNGEN, ALSO WARTEN SIE EINFACH. ES WIRD SCHON IRGENDWANN KOMMEN.

dann frage ich ihn (zugegeben schon etwas gereizt) ob er mir vielleicht nen ungefähres datum nennen kann.

WAHRSCHEINLICH IRGENDWANN IM APRIL.

      

also ich muss euch sagen, ich bin echt etwas enttäuscht, wie hier mit den kunden umgegangen wird.

ich mein, ich kauf doch da keinen artikel von 5,99, sondern ich löhne 1800,- für mein bike. und dann erwarte ich verdammtnochmal, dass ich etwas freundlicher behandelt werde.

und wenn er mir nur sagt, dass er es nicht genau weiss, weil das oder das passieren könnte und sich die lieferung deswegen zeitlich etwas verschieben könnte, dann wäre ich ja schon zufrieden gewesen. aber mir kams so vor als hätte ich ihn grad gestört und er wollte mich einfach so schnell wie möglich loswerden.

man, wozu sitzt der denn da?????? 
um freundliche auskunft zu geben und sonst nichts!!!!


das soll jetzt kein pauschal-angriff auf die canyon mitarbeiter im allgemeinen sein. bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
ALLE canyon-leute, mit denen ich bis gestern zu tun hatte, waren sehr freundlich und geduldig. aber der typ, den ich am telefon hatte, is echt mal ne fehlbesetzung.


nichts für ungut


mccook


----------



## thto (4. April 2006)

is mir noch nicht passiert, weder im shop, noch in der werkstatt, noch an der hotline !


----------



## thto (4. April 2006)

aber diese wartezeit ist auch sehr grausam muss ich sagen !!!!!


----------



## der-elch (4. April 2006)

Es geschehen noch Zeiten und Wunder...  
Mein Bike steht fertig zum Versand bereit.  
Und anders als bei manch anderen hier (leider) hat sich der tatsächlicher Montaetermin um sage und schreibe 6 Wochen vorgeschoben, das ich jetzt auch  pünktlich mit neuem Radl in die Saison starten kann.
Jetzt heißt´s aber auch für mich das Kribbeln in den Fingern auszuhalten, da es ja noch ein paar Tage dauert bis es da is.

Allen anderen noch Wartenden sei mein Mitleid ausgesprochen, wenn sie wie ich auch 3 Monate warten müssen.

Greetz, Kai


----------



## mccook (4. April 2006)

wie gesagt: sonst war ich bis jetzt immer voll zufrieden mit den canyon-leuten. alle super freundlich gewesen.

aber der gestern an der hotline..........

vielleicht hatte er ja auch nen schlechten tag, aber wenn man am telefon sitzt muss man halt seine launen unter kontrolle haben, sonst hat man da nix verloren.

will jetz hier auch keine diskussion lostreten ob die canyon-mitarbeiter gut oder schlecht sind.

ich weiss dass sie ihren job gut machen, sonst wären nicht alle kunden so begeistert von ihren bikes. aber das gestern hat mich einfach aufgeregt und ich dachte, hier ist der richtige platz um das ganze los zu werden.

mccook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (4. April 2006)

@ der-elch 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Biken. Ich hoffe, dass ich dies auch bald sagen kann


----------



## Tom_Leo (4. April 2006)

@mccook:

gehe auch davon aus, dass es ein Einzelfall war. Was die Leute von der Hotline dort den ganzen Tag ertragen müssen ist sicher sehr heftig. Wenn man den ganzen Tag angepflaumt wird, können dann schon mal gegen Abend die besten Nerven schlapp machen.
Bis dato waren bei mir immer alle super freundich - habe mich allerdings noch nie nach dem genauen Liefertermin erkundigt, denn mein VMT is KW17. Erst wenn die KW17 verstrichen ist werde ich mich bei Canyon erkundigen.
Zum Glück habe ich noch mein altes Cannondale F1000...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. April 2006)

Hallo.



			
				mcook schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss jetzt mal hier meinem ärger luft machen.......



ich möchte mich für die schlechte telefonische Beratung bzw den ruppigen Umgangston entschuldigen. Das darf so natürlich nicht sein. Deshalb haben wir den Vorgang an unsere Verkaufsleitung weitergegeben, die sich der Sache annehmen wird. Nochmal sorry.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thto (4. April 2006)

@staabi
vielleicht ist es eine überlegung wert die schutzfolien für das unterrohr als zubehör in eurem shop zum verkauf anzubieten ?

viele grüße
TT


----------



## elop79 (4. April 2006)

Moin,

wie sieht es mit den ES7 aus? Sind die Bikes bisher pünktlich geliefert worden? 

Habe eins im Februar bestellt, VMT KW15, also nächste Woche  ...

Gruß
elop


----------



## RayKo (4. April 2006)

Ich hatte für mein ES7 VMT KW10, mit etwas Glück kann ich es Ende dieser Woche abholen. Ich will das jetzt mal nicht für Deinen VMT hochrechnen 

Ich würde aber mal davon ausgehen, dass sie die fehlenden Rahmen/Kits jetzt erstmal vorrätig haben, so dass, selbst wenn ich mich an Deiner Stelle schonmal seelisch und moralisch auf eine kleine Verzögerung einstellen würde, diese Verspätung auf jeden Fall geringer ausfallen sollte. 

... sollte ...


----------



## Aladin (4. April 2006)

der-elch schrieb:
			
		

> Es geschehen noch Zeiten und Wunder...
> Mein Bike steht fertig zum Versand bereit.
> Und anders als bei manch anderen hier (leider) hat sich der tatsächlicher Montaetermin um sage und schreibe 6 Wochen vorgeschoben, das ich jetzt auch  pünktlich mit neuem Radl in die Saison starten kann.
> Jetzt heißt´s aber auch für mich das Kribbeln in den Fingern auszuhalten, da es ja noch ein paar Tage dauert bis es da is.
> ...



Hallo,was hast du für ein Modell bestellt und wann?
Würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
Ich hab in der ersten Januar Woche ein RC8 bestellt und werde seid 
dem vertröstet.


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2006)

Brauche mal Eure Hilfe...

Der positive Fakt: Mein ESX8 kam statt KW16 bereits heute! Die Mitteilung aus dem Hause Cayon traf 3 Stunden später ein 

Aber: Der Lenker wurde auf 7014 geändert (billiger und schwerer) und meine bisheriger Wissensstand war, die Sattelstütze ist aus Carbon. Die montierte ist aus Alu. Kann mir einer was dazu sagen?!?

Was aber viel schlimmer ist, die HR Nabe (DT Swiss 340) lief Anfangs (bin nur 15 Min. locker rumgerollt da etwas krank) leise (lautlos? ich habe zumindest nichts wahrgenommen). Bei um die Ecke "wuchten" habe ich das Bike aufs HR gehoben und dann mit leichtem Schwung hoch und wieder aufm Hinterrad landen lassen. Seitdem rattert die Nabe und ich finde etwas seltsam. Ich weiß aus früheren Zeiten das die DT Swiss etwas ratterten, aber das hört sich anders an und das Rad dreht auch nicht so lange im Leerlauf wie es sollte...
Bin etwas ratlos


----------



## b.orange (4. April 2006)

*** an alle "auf xc7 in xl-wartenden" *** 

ich hab gerade ne mail aus koblenz bekommen, dass mein xc7 aufm weg zu mir ist.  

hab am 16.2. bestellt, mit vmt kw 19 !!!!!!!!!!! 
5 wochen VOR termin. ick flipp aus. 

mein wunschtermin war die 1. aprilwoche!!!, um die depressionen nach meinem 30. geburtstag zu kompensieren. 
ich war schrecklich  enttäuscht   und traurig  und verzweifelt   als ich bei der bestellung den vmt erfuhr. und jetzt?! wow. danke  canyon. 
ich muss wirklich sagen, das canyon-forum hat mich über die zeit gerettet. danke an euch alle. 
jetzt ist der muskelfaserriss, den ich mir am freitag in der wade zugezogen habe, irgendwie nur noch halb so schlimm, obwohl der jetzt noch unpassender ist. 

na wird schon werden. 

 keep on rocking  

b.orange


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. April 2006)

Hmm da mag ich ja mit XC7 L VMT20 auch hoffen!  Aber lieber mal am Boden bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. April 2006)

@Tom33:

Der Lenker wurde auf 2014 geändert wie es aussieht.
Die P6 war aber immer aus Alu geplant. Nur beim Spectral ist die P6 carbon verbaut.


----------



## Wuudi (4. April 2006)

@alle die sich freuen:

ist ja klar, dass ihr jetzt alle das glück des lebens erfährt.... schliesslich haben einige die ars**karte gezogen und müssen bis ende mai warten...


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom33:
> 
> Der Lenker wurde auf 2014 geändert wie es aussieht.
> Die P6 war aber immer aus Alu geplant. Nur beim Spectral ist die P6 carbon verbaut.



Ich habe gerade mit DT Swiss telefoniert... Die Nabe ist wird bis zu einem gewissen Grad lauter und zwar solange bis sich das Fett endgültig verteilt hat. Das Laufgeräusch ist normal 

Das mit dem Lenker finde ich eigentlich nicht OK, immerhin ist der ja 30 Euro günstiger, dann das Mehrgwicht... Aber trotzdem, die Karre ist geil ohne Ende


----------



## elop79 (4. April 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte für mein ES7 VMT KW10, mit etwas Glück kann ich es Ende dieser Woche abholen.



 na dann viel Spass...

Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu optimistisch, da mein letztes Canyon 3 Wochen zu früh kam... mal schauen


----------



## drei_c (4. April 2006)

@ Tom33

Auf der Syntace Homepage sind nicht alle Parts aufgeführt, die Syntace herstellt. Canyon ist aber z.B. momentan der einzige Hersteller, der den 2014er Lowrider (non VRO) verbaut. Lt. Syntace soll dieser Lenker demnächst auch auf den Endkundenmarkt kommen. 

(Edit - hatte nochmals nachgesehn...)

Von einem 7014er Syntace Lenker hab ich noch nicht gehört... ursprüngl. war fürs ESX8 der 7075er Lowrider vorgesehen - inzwischen wurde dies auf der Canyon Homepage aber in 2014 geändert - ich sehe...
Wenn Du das ESX8 noch mit 7075er geordert hattest würde ich beim Verkauf nochmals nachhaken und ... vielleicht fällt denen ja was als Entschädigung ein.

Die P6 beim ESX war schon immer in Alu vorgesehen - gibts im Endkundenbereich aber auch (noch) nicht und die Carbon P6 ist fast unbezahlbar (Ladenpreis).


----------



## tysi (4. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von mir.
Habe mir letztes Jahr auf anraten einiger Leute hier im Forum ein Canyon Yellowstone bestellt. Mein Ansprechpartner war kompetent und freundlich.
Lieferzeit war damals glaube ich 7 Wochen, nach 8 Wochen war es dann da. Eine Woche Verzögerung ist okay denke ich. Zwischendurch wurde ich von Canyon per Emails mit dem aktuellen Status versorgt.

Als das Rad kam war ich doch über den kleinen Karton verwundert, aber schnell ausgepackt, zusammengebaut und siehe da: Es war noch schöner als auf der Homepage.

Ich hatte den restlichen Sommer und den Herbst sehr sehr viel Spass mit dem Bike. Fahrverhalten, Verarbeitung ... alles super.

Nun habe ich es vor 2 Wochen zur kostenlosen erstinspektion wieder eingeschickt (Karton aufheben!). zwischendurch kamen 2 Emails und 1 Anruf (!!!) was mit dem Bike los ist. Die Gabel wurde wegen luftverlust bei Manitou eingeschickt.
Nun ist die Gabel wieder zurück und ich bekam eben eine Email das das Rad heute rausgegangen ist. 2 Wohen inklusive 4 Postwege mit Fremdfirma (Manitou) ist wirklich nicht lang.

Also meine abschließende beurteilung zu den sooft beschimpften Versendern, hier speziell Canyon:

Super Service, Fachlich kompetent, schnell, kulant, unschlagbar bei Preis-Leistung.

Canyon? Jederzeit wieder!   

mfg tysi


----------



## Staabi (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

das 2014er Lowrider Thema hatten wir hier erst vor kurzem. Der Lenker ist lediglich 26g schwerer als der Lowrider 7075 und im OEM Einkauf nur geringfügig günstiger als der 7075er. Es ist also nicht so, das wir hier den großen Reibach machen mit der Umstellung auf den 2014er. Bitte schließt von den Verkaufspreisen der anderen Syntace Lenker nicht auf die Preisdifferenz zwischen dem Lowrider 7075 und 2014. Hintergrund der Umstellung sind für uns aktuelle Lieferprobleme beim Lowrider 7075.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## SK-PA.ul (4. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @staabi
> vielleicht ist es eine überlegung wert die schutzfolien für das unterrohr als zubehör in eurem shop zum verkauf anzubieten ?
> 
> viele grüße
> TT


würde ich auch begrüßen! oder weiß jemand, wo man sowas bekommt??? mein rr würde sich sehr freuen darüber


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tom33
> 
> Auf der Syntace Homepage sind nicht alle Parts aufgefÃ¼hrt, die Syntace herstellt. Canyon ist aber z.B. momentan der einzige Hersteller, der den 2014er Lowrider (non VRO) verbaut. Lt. Syntace soll dieser Lenker demnÃ¤chst auch auf den Endkundenmarkt kommen.
> 
> ...



Mit 7014 meinte ich 2014  Ich hatte noch mit 7075 bestellt (und auch mit 13,1 Kg )

Na ja, das es keine CarbonstÃ¼tze ist, ist bei dem Einsatzzweck eigentlich von Vorteil (ich wÃ¼rde mich ja gar nicht in dem Matsch trauen ) Aber es war eben nur die Carbon auf der Syntace Page zu finden - daher ging ich auch von einer solchen aus. Ist nun aufgeklÃ¤rt und auch OK.

Allerdings liegen bei den laut Syntace empfohlenen Preisen zwischen beiden Lenkern doch fast 36â¬... Einen gewissen Preisnachlass sehe ich da eigentlich als selbstverstÃ¤ndlich an. Ich kann auch nicht mit Artikel xxx werben, dann einen deutlich preiswerteren verbauen und darauf hinweisen das der nur ein paar Gramm schwerer ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch 

Liebes Canyon Team, macht es Euch da bitte nicht zu leicht, dann gebt im Katalog eben beide MÃ¶glichkeiten an und schreibt "je nach Lieferbarkeit" dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

es gibt noch keinen Endkundenpreis für den Lowrider 2014. Der Preisunterschied von 36,-stammt vom Duraflite oder vom VRO 7075 und VRO Ecolite. Das ist *nicht* der Vector Lowrider 7075 oder 2014 und der Preis ist auch auf diese nicht übertragbar.

Aus verständlichen Gründen kann ich auf die OEM-Preise, welche wir bezahlen, nicht näher eingehen. Im Katalog steht auch "Änderungen in Farbe und Ausstattung vorbehalten". Wir ändern ja nicht nach Lust und Laune die Specs ab und werben fälschlicherweise mit hochwertigeren Ausstattungen. In diesem Fall war die Alternative den lediglich 26g schwereren Lowrider 2014 zu verbauen oder die Auslieferung der entsprechenden Bikes auf unbestimmte Zeit zu verschieben. Deshalb muss ich hier um Verständnis bitten.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2006)

Ok, das Bike war sehr gut geschraubt und 3 Wochen früher geliefert, also bin ich ab sofort zufrieden, froh und glücklich


----------



## Boombe (4. April 2006)

@ staabi

könntest du eigentlich nich ma durch die werkstatt/laden laufen und mal ein paar bilderchen machen  ?  Nix gegen die hoch-frequentierte Galerie hier, aber ich seh da einklich nur ES(x) bikes  . 
Ich meine, viele (ich auch) bestellen ihr Fahrrad (natürlich primär wegen der Austattung) aber letztendlich nur anhand eines Bildes- welches meiner Meinung nach die Farbe nicht so richtig wiedergeben kann.


----------



## rumblefish (4. April 2006)

SK-PA.ul schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich auch begrüßen! oder weiß jemand, wo man sowas bekommt??? mein rr würde sich sehr freuen darüber



Schutzfolie bekommst Du völlig problemlos und günstig im Internet. Der wohl bekannteste Hersteller ist 3M. Mal bei Ebay schauen, da wirst Du garantiert fündig. zb hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Lack-Schutzfolie-glasklar-fuer-Motorrad-Auto-3er-Pack_W0QQitemZ8047500747QQcategoryZ25645QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. April 2006)

Also, laut Anfrage an Canyon: Moontage verzögert sich, da noch keine Rahmen da sind .. doof. egal. Habi ch mehr Zeit an meiner

MARZOCCHI MX COMP

Wieder am Öl zu basteln!


----------



## thto (5. April 2006)

*Time      Z MTB Pedal  *
Keine Probleme bei Single Tracks und Downhills mehr mit dem vielseitigen Z Pedalen. Mehr Sicherheit gerade bei technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen. Testsieger MOUNTAIN BIKE 08/2005: SEHR GUT !!!     
Die große Trittfläche sorgt für mehr Kontrolle und Stabilität und Grip. Das bewährte ATAC-System sorgt für einen verläßlichen, leichten Einstieg und bleibt frei von Schlamm und Dreck.
Stahlachse
Kugel-und Nadelllager
Schmutzunempfindlicher Ein-/Auslösemechanismus
Faststep - niedriger Druck beim Einstieg für leichtes ´´Einklicken´´
Gewicht 250 Gramm Stück

*Time      ATAC Alium* 
Sehr robustes MTB-Pedal für den extremen Einsatz.Auto Tension Adjustment Concept: Es ist keine Einstellung der Federvorspannung nötig, da der Fußhalt unabhängig von der Federspannung ist. 
unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 49,00 Euro     
Stahlachse, Aluminium-Pedalkörper
Federachse aus Aluminium
Selbstreinigung: Schlamm und Dreck können nicht an dem einfachen ´´offenbogigen´´ Bindungsmechanismus hängen bleiben, der durch die Cleats automatisch greinigt wird. Geringe Federspannung ermöglicht schnellen Einstieg und Auslösung.
Einfacher Einstieg: Einstiegsbereich ist um 35 % breiter als an einem SPD Pedal
Bioleistung: Seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit 6 mm. Bewegungsfreiheit +/- 5°.
Gewicht: 415 g/Paar

weiss jemand ob ich beide pedale mit einem Paar Schuhen fahren kann, sind das die gleichen cleats ?
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

Ich weiß das hier schon über den Nobby Nic 2,4 diskutiert wurde, ich kann aber nichts finden (trotz SuFu). Passt der 2,4 ans ESX-8? 

Danke


----------



## Wuudi (5. April 2006)

Wie schon vielfach gesagt baut der NN2,4 nicht breiter als der FA2,35..... und den hat jedes ES-X serienmäßig.


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

Thx


----------



## rumblefish (5. April 2006)

Tom33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß das hier schon über den Nobby Nic 2,4 diskutiert wurde, ich kann aber nichts finden (trotz SuFu). Passt der 2,4 ans ESX-8?
> 
> Danke



Ja passt. DerStrolch hat den in seinem ES7 drin und bis auf die Wippe ist der Hinterbau identisch mit den ESX. Guckst Du hier


----------



## Tom33 (5. April 2006)

Super  habe sie nämlich gerade bestellt.


Habe mir überlegt Canyon wegen seelischer Grausamkeit zu verklagen!!! Schicken einfach mein Bike 3 Wochen früher und ich bin noch grippegeschwächt und es hat außerdem 5°C und Dauerpiss


----------



## Mighty (5. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Also, laut Anfrage an Canyon: Moontage verzögert sich, da noch keine Rahmen da sind .. doof. egal.



Sorry, aber ich habs wahrscheinlich überlesen oder so, auf jedenfall konnte ichs nicht finden, welche Bikes verzögern sich noch gleich? Danke!


----------



## drei_c (5. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand ob ich beide pedale mit einem Paar Schuhen fahren kann, sind das die gleichen cleats ?
> TT



JA - Cleats sind absolut identisch. Ich fahr das Time Z an meinem Canyon und das Alium am RR und Cannondale Hardtail. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Time. Wenn man einigermassen Klickie-Erfahrung hat stört man sich auch nicht an der bei billigen Modellen nicht einstellbaren Auslösekraft.

Das Time Z halte ich ggü den vergleichbaren Shimanos mit Alu oder Plastikkäfig für überlegener, da grössere Aufstandfläche und somit ausgeklickt besserer Halt, ohne gleich wieder (ungewollt) einzuklicken. Bild vom Time Z gibts bei meinen Pics.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Rip258 (5. April 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Schutzfolie bekommst Du völlig problemlos und günstig im Internet. [/URL]


 
Mein Vorschlag ist viel einfacher, bestimmt gibt es bei euch in der nähe auch  Unternehmen die Beschriftungen für Autos oder sonstige Wärbeflächen machen.

Bei mir in der Umgebung gibts dutzende solcher Firmen, dort bin ich hin und habe nach Resten gefragt und promt bekam ich 3 Bogen mit ca. 20 x 20 cm (3M Folie klar).


----------



## Boombe (6. April 2006)

Ich hätte ma kurz ne Frage zum Optitune: ich habe vor kurzem das Nerve xc4 bestellt und dies kommt mit der Manitou Standartabstimmung (67-77 kg), ich wiege netto aber 79kg - lohnt sich da Optitune und was wird dort genau gemacht? Wird die Feder getauscht?


----------



## Didi123 (6. April 2006)

*klugscheißmodus an*

...Standar*d* 



*klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YB11 (6. April 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte ma kurz ne Frage zum Optitune: ich habe vor kurzem das Nerve xc4 bestellt und dies kommt mit der Manitou Standartabstimmung (67-77 kg), ich wiege netto aber 79kg - lohnt sich da Optitune und was wird dort genau gemacht? Wird die Feder getauscht?




Jo, es wird nur die Feder gewechselt. Die "alte" wird dir bei Abholung/Lieferung mitgegeben.
Spar dir die 39,90 Euronen und kauf Energieriegel dafür!


----------



## SK-PA.ul (6. April 2006)

danke für die tips mit der folie...wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass die an meinem bike stabiler ist. 
egal...das rr sieht selten matsch und steine


----------



## Boombe (6. April 2006)

YB11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, es wird nur die Feder gewechselt. Die "alte" wird dir bei Abholung/Lieferung mitgegeben.
> Spar dir die 39,90 Euronen und kauf Energieriegel dafür!



nee, ma im ernst- lohnt sich das? ich meine, ne andere feder brauch ich wahrscheins eh, oder?


----------



## RonnyS (6. April 2006)

.....psssttt   ESX7 ist da


----------



## elop79 (6. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Also, laut Anfrage an Canyon: Moontage verzögert sich, da noch keine Rahmen da sind ..



Welche Rahmen sind nicht da  
Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die ES7ner?

Gruß
elop


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. April 2006)

doch, genau die ES rahmen


----------



## ashtray (6. April 2006)

Also das Iowa Sport meiner Freundin wurde heute versendet und das obwohl es erst ende April soweit sein sollte. Super Canyon 

Alles in allem eine sehr kurze Wartezeit .


----------



## elop79 (6. April 2006)

hast du genauere Infos?

um wieviele Wochen soll sich die ES7 Lieferung verzögern??


----------



## Bayker (6. April 2006)

Die Es Rahmen?!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (6. April 2006)

bitte nicht.


----------



## thto (6. April 2006)

mein ES7 hole ich am donnerstag den 13.04.06 ab VMT war KW13


----------



## Bayker (6. April 2006)

da hast ja glück. ich hab VMT KW 18. das dauert nochn bischen.


----------



## thto (6. April 2006)

yo aber diese verfluchte warterei nervt schon , wann hattest du bestellt ?


----------



## Mutton (7. April 2006)

ashtray schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Iowa Sport meiner Freundin wurde heute versendet und das obwohl es erst ende April soweit sein sollte. Super Canyon
> 
> Alles in allem eine sehr kurze Wartezeit .



Wann habt ihr das bike bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. April 2006)

ich hab mitte februar bestellt VMT im may. erste info: sollte anfang april kommen. dann nochmal anfrage: rahmen nicht verfügbar, wird wohl doch im may kommen.

tja. gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (7. April 2006)

hmm da bin ich gespannt wann dann mein es kommt.
ich hab erst letzte woche bestellt und hab nen termin in kw 19 erhalten.

ToM


----------



## Skytalker (7. April 2006)

So das wars nun auch für mich im Wartezimmer. 
VMT war KW20 und gestern kam der Anruf, dass ich es abholen kann.
Also *6 Wochen früher *als erwartet    .
Jetzt habe ich nur das dumme Problem als Selbstabholer, dass ich zu lange arbeite und der Shop zu hat   .  Aber morgen ist ja Wochenende


----------



## DMass (7. April 2006)

elop79 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du genauere Infos?
> 
> um wieviele Wochen soll sich die ES7 Lieferung verzögern??



also wenn die zusammen mit meinem XC 9 Rahmen auf´n Schiff sind kannste noch ne Weile warten, weil bei Canyon kein Ar*** weiß wo die sind bzw. wann die kommen...

Gruß


----------



## Tom_Leo (7. April 2006)

DMass schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn die zusammen mit meinem XC 9 Rahmen auf´n Schiff sind kannste noch ne Weile warten, weil bei Canyon kein Ar*** weiß wo die sind bzw. wann die kommen...
> 
> Gruß




Bevor hier Unruhe betreffend den ES Rahmen aufkommt kann uns vielleicht Staabi  eine kurze Info über den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt geben.

Von irgend welchen Gerüchten halte ich persönlich wenig...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. April 2006)

Zum XC7. Hatte gerade angerufen um noch eine Schaltauge mitzubestellen.
Mein VMT (bestellt 20.3.) ist KW20.
Hatte dann am Telefon noch nachgefragt wie es aussieht und mir wurde mitgeteilt, das es wohl Verzögerungen geben wird. Noch ist unklar ob 1-2 Wochen oder mehr.
Wenn es mehr als zwei Wochen werden, kommt eine Mitteilung per Post.

 2.6. gehts an den Gardasee. Das ist KW22.


----------



## patsch03 (7. April 2006)

hallo leute

hab am 25.03 ein xc6 bestellt lieferung sollte KW 17 sein ..gestern kam mail, dass mein bike abholbereit im laden stehe.

ein grosses lob an canyon

patsch03


----------



## schnellspanner (7. April 2006)

Hallo Kollegen!

hab gestern mit der hotline telefoniert.

habe ein xc 7 bestellt mit VMT 13. da ja nun sich die 14.woche dem ende naht habe ich mal angefragt, ob es bei meiner bestellung verzögerungen gibt, wegen vielleicht fehlender teile.
der nette hotline-mann bestätigte, dass sie in der tat gerade probleme mit der zulieferung einiger teile hätten. im schlechtensten fall könne sich meine lieferung bis mitte juni verzögern  
er wolle jedoch in meinem fall nochmals genau nachforschen woran es liegt und mich dann heute zurückrufen, da es gestern schon kurz vor 19:00 war und für nachforschung nicht mehr gereicht hat.
ich hoffe er hält sein versprechen und ruft zurück. trotz der "traurigen" mitteilung ein sehr netter mitarbeiter den ich da erwischt hab.

halt euch auf dem laufenden.

grüsse

ach ja, was mir grade einfällt. b.orange hatte ja vor ein paar tagen gepostet sein xc7 in xl mit vmt 19 schon bekommen zu haben. dann kann es zumindest nicht sein, dass teile fehlen, da er am rad in xl ja die gleichen teile wie ich in L hat. dann fehlt also definitiv der rahmen in L.


----------



## Michweb (7. April 2006)

ashtray schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Iowa Sport meiner Freundin wurde heute versendet und das obwohl es erst ende April soweit sein sollte. Super Canyon
> 
> Alles in allem eine sehr kurze Wartezeit .




Meins is auch heut schon angekommen.
Natürlich war ich nich zu Haus, aber kanns morgen früh bei der Post holen.
VMT war KW 16 also 2 Wochen früher fertig.
Bestellt hab ich mitte März.

Echt mal ein dickes Lob für die Lieferzeit, auch wenn andre leider Länger warten müssen.

Gruss Micha


----------



## RayKo (7. April 2006)

Geschafft! Mein ES7 steht im Laden (bestellt im Januar, VMT KW10). Yes!!! Und das bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Tom_Leo (7. April 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Geschafft! Mein ES7 steht im Laden (bestellt im Januar, VMT KW10). Yes!!! Und das bei dem Wetter...



Gratuliere!!!

Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinlad (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekam heute Post von Canyon. 
Der VMT in KW 20 für mein XC 9 wird sich um mind. 4 Wochen verzögern weil die Rahmen erst in KW 24 eintreffen.  

Wenigstens wurde ich zeitig informiert. Ein Trost ist das aber auch nicht.


schöne Grüße an alle Wartenden

hinlad


----------



## ashtray (7. April 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Wann habt ihr das bike bestellt?



Vor 2 - 3 Wochen. Das Bike ist heute angekommen. Meine ersten Eindrücke:

Vorteile:
- Lieferzeit
- Verpackung
- Verarbeitung

Nachteile:
- Verpackung (zerkratzter Gabelholm)
- verstellte Schaltung, d.h. Kette klackert wie bekloppt

Ansonsten echt top. Würde auf jeden Fall wieder bei Canyon bestellen.


----------



## HessenBiker (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

hab Ende Februar ein Canyon ES5, bestellt. VMT war 14. Kalenderwoche.
Hab heute mal angerufen um zu hören wie´s so steht. Verzögerung um 5 Wochen, neuer VMT also erst 19. KW  
Aussage des Canyon-Mitarbeiters: Müsste eigentlich ein Brief an sie rausgegangen sein.

Heißt also noch mal warten


----------



## patsch03 (7. April 2006)

hallo micha

hast du auch ein xc6 bestellt ??
verspatugen in der lieferzeit sind irgenwie durch zulieferprobleme zu erklären...jedoch versteh ich nicht wie sie 3-4 wochen vorsprung zum voraussichtlichen liefertermin haben konnen ???

gruss patsch03


----------



## elop79 (7. April 2006)

moin,

mein ES7 habe ich Mitte Februar bestellt, VMT 15...
Mal sehen was nächste Woche passiert.

@Staabi: Gibt es Verzögerungen mit den Rahmen? danke...

Gruß
elop


----------



## thto (7. April 2006)

@elop79
würde an deiner stelle mal kurz die hotline anrufen , kannst ja mal posten was abgeht ...


----------



## Buuh (7. April 2006)

Wow,

ich darf mich schon verabschieden.. Hab mein ESX7 in M am 25.03. bestellt und das Paket ist schon am 06.04. angekommen (VMT: 18).

Erster Eindruck nach 40KM: wow! Ich bin zwar nur Waldwege und einfache Trails gefahren aber Gabel und Dämpfer haben ein butterweiches Ansprechverhalten und Dank Motion Control und Floodgate auch komplett wippfrei, obwohl immernoch gutes Ansprechverhalten. Das Fahrwerk bügelt wirklich alles weg. Klettert (vom Mehrgewicht abgesehn) sogar ähnlich gut wie mein CC HT, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist. Über Verarbeitung und Co. muss ich ja nix mehr sagen 

Wünsch allen noch hoffentlich nicht zu lange Vorfreude und möglichst keine Verzögerungen beim Warten 

MfG


----------



## smbike (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

meine Frau hat im Februar ein wxc 8 bestellt. In zwei Wochen ist der versprochene Liefertermin, den CANYON natürlich nicht einhält! Ist ja auch einfacher Geldscheine zu stapeln, als angebliche Made in Germany Bikes zusammen zu bauen! Der Liefertermin wurde um fünf Wochen nach hinten geschoben. Nach einer ohnehin schon dreisten Wartezeit von acht Wochen nochmal mehr als 50% länger warten. Aber ich verstehe alles, schließlich hat es bei CANYON noch nie Lieferschwierigkeiten gegeben, aus denen man hätte lernen können.

Meine Frau ist so sauer, dass sie selbst nicht bei CANYON angerufen hat - wahrscheinlich hätte sie auf die Lieferung zur Strafe noch länger warten müssen. 

Ich habe jedenfalls gelernt und werde, wenn ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe, lieber dreizehn Wochen länger sparen, dann brauche ich nicht zu betteln... 

Gratuliere CANYON!


----------



## elop79 (7. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> @elop79
> würde an deiner stelle mal kurz die hotline anrufen , kannst ja mal posten was abgeht ...



ich werde erst einmal abwarten und ende nächster Woche die Hotline
belästigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (7. April 2006)

@smbike:

Guten Morgen 

Die WXC hätten in KW13 ankommen sollen, aber die Taiwanesen waren nicht fleißig genug und deshalb kommen die Rahmen 2 Monate später. Glaubst du 

a) deine Frau ist die Einzige ? 
b) Canyon macht das extra ???

Canyon hat heuer alles dran gesetzt die Wartezeiten zu verkürzen und es ist ihnen teilweise auch sehr gut gelungen. Was sollen sie jetzt deiner Meinung nach tun wenn ihr Lieferant aus Taiwan sich verzettelt und nicht fristgerecht liefert ? 

Ging Liteville kein bisschen besser....


----------



## Canyondale (7. April 2006)

Meine Frau wartet noch länger,wir waren am 16.11.05 in Koblenz und haben ein WXC7 bestellt, VMT am 24.12. erhalten für KW 13,mittlerweile verschoben auf (vorraussichtlich) KW 22!
DAS ist warten,und jetzt jammert nicht,die Canyonisten können nichts dafür und denke,das alles menschenmögliche versucht wird,die Räder früher auszuliefern wie angegeben.

In diesem Sinne:
JUNGS HAUT REIN !!!!!  

Noch was: Mein am 6.11.05 bestelltes XC7 war am 30.12. fertig montiert und abholbereit im Laden!!!


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2006)

> [...]schließlich hat es bei CANYON noch nie Lieferschwierigkeiten gegeben, aus denen man hätte lernen können.



Warum bestellt ihr dann trotzdem, wenn ihr schon um die Lieferschwierigkeiten in 2005 gewusst habt...? Hättet ja was Anderes kaufen können!


----------



## mr.miro (7. April 2006)

Weil "Canyon" drauf steht!!!


----------



## Boombe (7. April 2006)

ich kann den unmut teilweise schon verstehen. wenn man als kleiner betrieb die lieferzeiten nich einhalten kann und um solch einen grad überzieht, bist einklich bald weg vom fenster. wenn dich der verlorene auftrag nich platt macht, dann die mögliche konventionalstrafe. da kannste nich dastehen, mit den schultern zucken und sagen, dass in malaysia n baggerfahrer die grippe hat- da musst du selber dafür garantieren.
wenn dein zulieferer nix taugt, is das dein problem; dann musste dich eben nach nem anderen umsehen.
wäre canyon kein direktvertrieb, würde die sache wohlmöglich auch anders aussehen. aber den kunden kann man halt besser und leichter hinhalten wie den nächsten hersteller oder großhändler.


----------



## Trailsucker (8. April 2006)

ich habe heute vor entsetzen festgestellt dass mein innenlager knackt. offenbar ist sand oder sonst irg etwas reingekommen. das bike hat noch keine größere tour auf dem buckel und is noch nich mal einen monat alt. ich hoffe inständig dass ich mich verhört habe und werde morgen noch mal ne runde drehen. wäre ******* wenn da schon was wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandstone´05 (8. April 2006)

grüßt euch...

ich hab ende März nen Canyon bike bestellt mit VMT 14 KW. 
Spielt die Zahlungsmethode eigentlich auch ne rolle in sachen lieferung?
Hab per Nachnahme geordert. 

Und was mich noch interessieren würde, bekommt man nochmal irgendwie bescheid wenn das bike letztendlich versendet wird oder? 
Sollte dann ja auch jemand zu hause sein wenns kommt!


----------



## Buuh (8. April 2006)

Sandstone´05 schrieb:
			
		

> grüßt euch...
> 
> ich hab ende März nen Canyon bike bestellt mit VMT 14 KW.
> Spielt die Zahlungsmethode eigentlich auch ne rolle in sachen lieferung?
> ...



Die Lieferung per Nachname ist, wie sonst wohl auch, die schnellste weil Canyon nicht auf Zahlungseingang irgendeiner Überweisung warten muss, sondern das Paket sofort rausgeschickt wird.

Wenn das Paket das Lager verläßt, bekommt man noch eine Email.

MfG


----------



## Sandstone´05 (8. April 2006)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## ToM04 (8. April 2006)

hat jetzt jemand konkrete infos wegen der es-rahmen?

ich hab mal gestern an canyon ein mail geschrieben und um info bezüglich des themas lieferverzögerung gebeten. 

hab aber leider bis jetzt noch kein feedback.

mir is schon ganz übel wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass ich mein bike erst vor 1 woche bestellt hab und andere schon 4-5 monate warten.

mein vmt ist 19. 

ToM


----------



## Antagonist (8. April 2006)

Moin moin!
Habe gestern ein GC Elite bestellt!
Hoffe deas mit dem Liefertermin Mitte Mai klappt!
Bis dahin sollte wohl das Wetter hier im Norden auch etwas besser sein  

Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten ...


----------



## DMass (8. April 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jetzt jemand konkrete infos wegen der es-rahmen?
> 
> ich hab mal gestern an canyon ein mail geschrieben und um info bezüglich des themas lieferverzögerung gebeten.
> 
> ...



vor montag wirst du auch nix neues erfahren und wenn wirst du sowieso nur hingehalten...


----------



## ToM04 (8. April 2006)

wieso vor montag. is in d ein feiertag oder warum wird am freitag und samstag nicht gearbeitet. 

wär unfair, ich selbst sitz grad in einem kurs und unterrichte

ToM


----------



## DMass (8. April 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso vor montag. is in d ein feiertag oder warum wird am freitag und samstag nicht gearbeitet.
> 
> wär unfair, ich selbst sitz grad in einem kurs und unterrichte
> 
> ToM


 Freitag um eins macht jeder seins  Samstag wird dort meiner Ansicht nach nix gemacht


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

Hab mein Bike jetzt schon seit Ende Februar. Muss mich jetzt auch wieder ins Wartezimmer setzen. Meine Nabe hat den Geist aufgegeben. Mal sehen wie lang der Austausch dauert.


----------



## RonnyS (8. April 2006)

...oh je WERN...habe gerade mein ESX7 erhalten und werde
morgen aufbauen....wie ist den das mit der Nabe passiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

Weiss ich selbst nicht. Ist nach einem kleinen Hopser auf einmal sehr schwer gelaufen. Hat sich praktisch gar nicht mehr drehen lassen. Jetzt läuft sie zwar wieder, aber von Zeit zu Zeit mit erheblichem Widerstand. Und fahr mal mit angezogener Handbremse nen Berg hoch.


----------



## RonnyS (8. April 2006)

Wern....sieh es positiv...gutes "Training" (gewinnst ja den nächsten Marathon)...aber trotzdem "BLÖD"


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

Will aber keinen Marathon gewinnen.


----------



## RonnyS (9. April 2006)

Hinterrad oder Vorderrad ?


----------



## rumblefish (10. April 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute vor entsetzen festgestellt dass mein innenlager knackt. offenbar ist sand oder sonst irg etwas reingekommen. das bike hat noch keine größere tour auf dem buckel und is noch nich mal einen monat alt. ich hoffe inständig dass ich mich verhört habe und werde morgen noch mal ne runde drehen. wäre ******* wenn da schon was wäre.



Wenn Du damit das Tretlager der XT Kurbelgarnitur meinst kannst Du Dich entspannen. Das Knacken ist bei fast jedem mal aufgetreten und auch bei meinen Kumpels die Scott oder Canondales fahren. Ich hatte das auch letztes Jahr etwa einen Monat lang gehabt und es ging urplötzlich wieder weg (bis heute habe ich Ruhe). Andere hingegen haben alles ausgebaut, frisch gefettet usw.... !. Dazu gab es letztes Jahr hier auch einen ellenlangen Threat. Das Knacken muss auch nicht unbedingt vom Tretlager kommen (Sattelstütze oder andere Dinge). Auf jeden Fall hat es ausser ein bisschen zu nerven niemanden irgendwie in Probs gebracht. 

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## Tom_Leo (10. April 2006)

Habe eben mit der Canyon Hotline telefoniert, weil ich ein Schaltauge dazubestellt habe.
Und da fragte ich auch gleich ob sich mit dem VMT in KW 17 etwas geändert hätte. Die freundliche Stimme sagte mir "Nein, alles wie gehabt"  

D.h. keine Lieferprobleme zurzeit bei ES8 Rahmen  

Gruß

Tom_Leo


----------



## ToM04 (10. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben mit der Canyon Hotline telefoniert, weil ich ein Schaltauge dazubestellt habe.
> Und da fragte ich auch gleich ob sich mit dem VMT in KW 17 etwas geändert hätte. Die freundliche Stimme sagte mir "Nein, alles wie gehabt"
> 
> D.h. keine Lieferprobleme zurzeit bei ES8 Rahmen
> ...



das is ja mal ne gute nachricht. auf mein mail an canyon hab ich noch keine antwort.

ToM


----------



## Trailsucker (10. April 2006)

@rumblefish: es hat sich auch mittlerweile herausgestellt dass das geräusch von den pedalen her stammt. das lager des rechten pedals scheint kaput zu sein. wird demnächst eh ausgetauscht.


----------



## elop79 (10. April 2006)

Mein ES7 soll auch pünktlich nächste Woche geliefert werden...

elop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (10. April 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> @rumblefish: es hat sich auch mittlerweile herausgestellt dass das geräusch von den pedalen her stammt. das lager des rechten pedals scheint kaput zu sein. wird demnächst eh ausgetauscht.



Stimmt, Pedale waren auch ein beliebter Auslöser von Knackgeräuschen die einige auf das Tretlager schoben. Die Pedalgewinde müssen vor der Montage eingefettet sein/werden !!.


----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2006)

Nochmal tolle Nachrichten von Canyon:

Jetzt steht das Sandstone meiner Freundin seit ein paar Tagen bei Canyon rum und keiner der Herren hält es für nötig, sich mal wegen der weiteren Abwicklung bei mir zu melden. So weit so gut. Heute mal wieder angerufen, was denn wohl so los ist in Koblenz...! Tja der Herr vom Wareneingang wird sich dann mal der Sache annehmen (nach mehrmaligen Anrufen). Als Regelung für die Lackabplatzer wird eine Ausbesserung des Lacks vorgeschlagen, da Rahmen in der Größe S ausverkauft wären. 






Meine Frage: Wieviel Preisnachlass kann man wohl für sowas verlangen? Hatte so an 10% des Warenwerts gedacht, da ja der Service seitens Canyon auch nicht so richtig gut war...! 

Hat schon jemand mal ein von Canyon ausgebessertes Rad gehabt? Wie ist dann die Qualität des Lacks?

Ist halt schon enttäuschend, wenn man sich (oder meine Freundin) auf sein neues Rad freut und dann solche Komplikationen auftreten. Vom Verhalten der Mitarbeiter bin ich jedenfalls nicht gerade begeistert, da ich auch nicht mein erstes Rad bei Canyon kaufe und die Kommunikation mit Canyon mehr als schleppend verläuft.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit

p.s. lt. e-Mail war von möglichst schneller Abwicklung der Reklamation die Rede, was ich bisher nicht wirklich bestätigen kann - vor allem bei dieser Passivität von Canyon


----------



## rumblefish (10. April 2006)

@studentx600
Wenn ich Dir einen freundlich gemeinten Rat geben darf:
Über Nachlässe und Rabatte, Erstattungen etc. sollte man einfach nicht öffentlich rumplärren  . Wenn Du an Nachlass X denkst, dann besprich das ruhig und vernünftig mit Canyon und schau was daraus wird. Und das Ergebniss Deiner Verhandelungen solltest Du dann auch nicht grade wieder posten


----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2006)

hat sich erledigt... ist abbestellt. thema canyon erledigt


----------



## aemkei77 (10. April 2006)

und der KArton war in Ordnung? alles korrekt verpackt?
schon heftig dass sowas rausgeht ohne vorher anzurufen!


----------



## clausw (10. April 2006)

Warum steht in der Webseite beim Spectral immer noch Auslieferung Sommer, wo doch schon bekannt ist das es frühestens im September ausgeliefert wird.
Wird die Webseite nie upgedatet, bzw. nur 1x im Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (10. April 2006)

also nochmal zur aktuellen lage.

die nette dame - die hier auch das forum betreut - hat mich angerufen und mir einen höherwertigen tauschrahmen vom letzten jahr angeboten. sie war sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend. leider hatte der mitarbeiter vorher diese option nicht angeboten.

also muss ich meine meinung revidieren und kann doch weiterhin meine empfehlungen zur marke canyon aussprechen.

vielen dank nochmal für die kulante lösung


----------



## Boombe (10. April 2006)

ay, so schnell kanns gehen, wa ;-)


----------



## Trailsucker (10. April 2006)

Wenns so weiter geht sollte man ihre position umbenennen. nicht mehr dieser unendlich lange englische jobname. sondern einfach nur "der depp der den karren aus dem dreck ziehen darf". meine hochachtung. kein angenehmer job


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

...wie wahr....jedoch hat CANYON bisher immer eine faire und gute Lösung für die Kunden gefunden - auch LOB
gehört zum Alltag (nicht immer "motzen")
....psst mein ESX7 ist da ! (bin gerade im Aufbau)


----------



## Trailsucker (10. April 2006)

psst....will photos^^


----------



## rumblefish (10. April 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns so weiter geht sollte man ihre position umbenennen. nicht mehr dieser unendlich lange englische jobname. sondern einfach nur "der depp der den karren aus dem dreck ziehen darf". meine hochachtung. kein angenehmer job



Mal ehrlich ist so ein ..........  Posting ist alles andere als qualifiziert. Keine Ahnung was Du für einen Beruf ausübst aber bei mir fällt so etwas einfach unter das Kapitel Kundenservice. Der Job ist garantiert befriedigend weil Sie mit Ihrem Angebot Erfolg hatte    . So soll es sein und alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert. That's part of the Game


----------



## hard66 (11. April 2006)

Hi zusammen,

reihe mich hiermit bei den "Wartenden" ein .... habe vorige Woche ein XC6 in M bestellt ... VMT KW 19 .... mal schauen ob der gehalten wird ... bis dahin muß ich halt noch mit meinem Sugar durch die Gegend brettern  

eigentlich hätte ich ja ein Auge auf das XC7 geworfen ... leider 2006 schon ausverkauft  

LG aus Wien
Reinhard


----------



## patsch03 (11. April 2006)

hallo REINHARD

ich hab am 25.03 auch eim xc6 in M besellt  VMT KW  17 woche. letzten mittwoch kam die mail, dass es bereits abholbereit in koblenz auf mich wartet. muss mich aber leider noch gedulden, denn habe auch ein wxc2 geordert, welches aber noch nicht parat ist. will die 200 km bis nach koblenz nur noch 1 mal fahren...

ich wollte wie du das xc7 , aber wie du sagtest waren schon alle in M weg.
ausser der XT kurbel samt lager und farbe gibts ja keine grawierende unterschiede..... hoffe dass ich mich nicht irre ???

gruss aus luxemburg   patsch03


----------



## hard66 (11. April 2006)

Hi patch03,

Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen:

Schaltwerk: X.0 -> X.9
Kurbel/Lager: XT -> LX
Kasette: XT -> Deore
Lenker: Easton EA 70 Riser -> Iridium Ultralight
Farbe: anodisiert -> lackiert
300g Gewichtsunterschied

du irrst dich nicht .... alle Unterschiede XC7 vs. XC6 sind für Hobbetten bzw. "Semiprofis" nicht gravierend bzw. nicht wirklich bemerkbar ... ausgenommen vielleicht die Kasette, da hätt ich mir schon was höherwertigeres gewünscht ... aber auch nicht so schlimm ... tut ihren Dienst und ist außerdem ein Verschleißteil  

VMT hört sich ja gut an ... ich lass mich gerne überraschen  

LG
Reinhard


----------



## iNSANE! (11. April 2006)

Hallo, sorry  wenn das schon 1000mal gefragt wurde, aber der Fred ist soooo lang.
Was ist die AKTUELLE Lieferzeit fuer ein Torque 3?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Wie sollen wir das wissen ?!?!

Ruf doch einfach bei Canyon an !


----------



## patsch03 (11. April 2006)

hallo reinhard
ja die 200 eur mehrpreis  wären schon axeptabel gewesen. schade dass wir etwas zu spät geordert haben....

ps..die farbe sieht beim xc6 zwar auch nicht schlecht aus und die kasette muss ohnehin später mal erneuert werden. innenlager vleit auch.
und die 300 gramm machen uns auch nicht viel langsamer??? trinkflasche 0.5 ansiatt 0.75... dann sin s nur noch 50 gr 

 mfg patsch03


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

Das Innenlager kannst du nur inklusive Kurbel austauschen. It's Hollowtech II...


----------



## patsch03 (11. April 2006)

hallo wuudi

muss ich damit leben , gab leider keine andere alternative zum xc7. unterschied xc6- xc8 .550 eur war zuviel.

was hattest du gemacht  ???


----------



## Wuudi (11. April 2006)

LX mit HTII wiegt nur ca. 60g mehr als die XT. Also meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zum wechseln. Die LX ist sicher auch super !


----------



## Pseirer (11. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Geselle mich mal zu euch Wartenden!

Hab mir ein ES7 am 03.03.06 bestellt mit VMT 14 Woche, hab von Canyon noch nichts gehört und auf meine E-mail hab ich auch noch keine antwort bekommen!

Dachte mir,frag ich mal ob vielleicht jemand von euch sein ES7 mit VMT 14 Woche schon bekommen hat?

Gruss Reini!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. April 2006)

bestellt 18.02., VMT KW19 - anfrage email "teile nicht alle da". spekulation auf rahmenprobleme. lieferung ende april vermeintlich.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. April 2006)

> LX mit HTII wiegt nur ca. 60g mehr als die XT. Also meiner Meinung nach kein Grund zum wechseln. Die LX ist sicher auch super !



seh ich auch so, zahlt sich evt. aus wenn die kettenblätter hinüber sind eine xt vom vorjahr zu nehmen gleicher preis gleiche technik steht xt drauf 


@Wuudi
ziemlich knapp worden - ham mir no amal glück ghabt bei de wohlen


----------



## olafcm (11. April 2006)

ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem wartezimmer 
heute ist mein passione elite gekommen und vmt ist erst in einer woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (12. April 2006)

viel spass hast du ein glück , hoffentlich kann ich morgen mein ES7 in Koblenz abholen *sabber*


----------



## Pseirer (12. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> bestellt 18.02., VMT KW19 - anfrage email "teile nicht alle da". spekulation auf rahmenprobleme. lieferung ende april vermeintlich.




Danke für die Info!
Na dann frohe Ostern!Jetzt brauch ich ein Paar !


----------



## RonnyS (13. April 2006)

thto --> bitte um Bilder


----------



## RonnyS (13. April 2006)

..hat jemand bereits Schaltauge (Ersatz) ES/ESX bekommen ?


----------



## Tom_Leo (13. April 2006)

Diese Woche haben sich aber bis dato nicht viele aus dem Wartezimmer verabschiedet.

Woran liegt es? - Sind alle auf Urlaub und können die Bike's nicht entgegennehmen?

Österliche Grüße

Tom_Leo


----------



## DyPole (13. April 2006)

Ich kann auch tschö sagen, das ESX ist Dienstag gekommen. MT war 1. Maiwoche. Um ein Haar hätte ich das Geld noch nicht zusammengehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (13. April 2006)

...kann mich jetzt auch verabschieden ESX7 in bestem Zustand erhalten...kann leider noch nicht ganz fertig aufbauen...da eine Armentzündung dazwischen kam
(zuviele Sprungübungen)
....aber es kommen dann Tourbilder/Trailbilder ab Mai
Servus


----------



## thto (13. April 2006)

ich bin raus raus raus raus raus.....das spiel ist aus aus aus .......  bin eben aus koblenz zurück....... fotos gibts erst demnächst da ich meine digicam in meenz vergessen habbbbbb....... wie schön ich kann noch gar net fassen .... verrückt .... darauf ein kühles tannenzäpfle....


----------



## Bretty (14. April 2006)

Hallo,
war am 03.04.06 in Koblenz,wollte mir eigentlich ein ES 9 bestellen.
der freundl. Verkäufer teilte mir daraufhin mit das ES 9 ausverkauft ist.
Habe mir daraufhin ein ES 8 bestellt.
VMT 19 KW.
Glaube war nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung.
und nun warten.

Gruß Bretty


----------



## DyPole (14. April 2006)

Sagt mal, das mit den Reflektoren ist ja ganz nett... Aber wie bekomme ich die Dinger bruchfrei von den Speichen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2006)

Ich habe es mit ner kleinen Spitzzange gemacht. Einfach das weiße Teil an den zwei Enden zusammengedrückt bis es rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## Wuudi (14. April 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es mit ner kleinen Spitzzange gemacht. Einfach das weiße Teil an den zwei Enden zusammengedrückt bis es rausgeflogen ist.



genau so gehts


----------



## Mighty (14. April 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin raus raus raus raus raus.....das spiel ist aus aus aus .......  bin eben aus koblenz zurück....... fotos gibts erst demnächst da ich meine digicam in meenz vergessen habbbbbb....... wie schön ich kann noch gar net fassen .... verrückt .... darauf ein kühles tannenzäpfle....


Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike ! Wann hast du denn bestellt und wann sollte ursprünglich geliefert werden? Ich hatte Woche 14 für mein ES in M und da jetzt die 15te Woche zuende geht, werde ich doch langsam aber sicher ungeduldig! Leider habe ich auch weder Mail noch Anruf noch Post bekommen, um mir mitzuteilen, daß der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann. Es ist jammerschade, das Osterwochenende scheint sich wettertechnisch prachtvoll zu entwickenl und kein Canyon weit und breit um dem Wettergott zu huldigen ! Ich gehe dann jetzt mal ne Runde wandern ....


----------



## thto (14. April 2006)

guten morgen,
bestellt anfang/mitte feb montage war eigentl. KW13
ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen 
die wartezeit ist wirklich bitter aber wenn man es dann in den händen hält ist dieses fast komplett vergessen
TT


----------



## Mighty (14. April 2006)

Ahh, dankeschön thto, das macht Mut ! Dann könnte ich ja auch bald an der Reihe sein. Bestellt Mitte/Ende Februar. Schöne Ostertage allerseits !


----------



## Baerga (16. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen ,

entlich konnt ich mich dazu durchringen mir ein Sandstone zubestellen  (Alternative wär ein Focus Black Forest gewesen - das Forum hier hat mich aber überzeugt ein Canyon zu kaufen  ) 

Hab auch schon meinen Montagetermin in der KW 20 ......  hoff mal das er eingehalten werden kann dann kann ich zu Pfingsten loslegen.

Vorsichtshalber hab aber schon mal ein paar Angebote aus dem WVS bestellt....   solang sie die Contour Skin Jacke und Sleeve Jersey noch reduziert auf Lager ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandstone´05 (16. April 2006)

Glückwunsch hab mir auch das Sandstone ende März bestellt. 
VMT ist 17. KW Hoffe echt das es dabei bleibt. Ich liebäugel ja schon mit dieser woche aber ich will nich zuviel erwarten. Wobeis ja bei den kleineren bikes öfters mal ein bissel schneller geht. 

Bilder gibts dann auch wenns da is


----------



## Baerga (16. April 2006)

Mäno .. 

cool kannst die Bilder schon reinstellen , aber wie soll ich dann die 3 Wochen noch aushalten  .....  hät mich früher entscheiden sollen ..... aber Hauptsache ich hab den Rahmen in meiner Größe noch bekommen bei dem was man so hört das schon einiges ausverkauft ist...

viel Spass dann noch mit deim Bike...


----------



## Sandstone´05 (17. April 2006)

was glaubst du wies mir geht! Ich zähl quasi schon die stunden. 
Ich glaub bei den mittleren hardtails is es nich so extrem wie bei den teueren bikes da bei denen die stückzahl sicher geringer ist. Nen Bike für 1000  verkauft canyon sicher schneller mal als eins für 2400. 

Wobei ja immer welche leer ausgehn und keines mehr bekommen.


----------



## Bayker (18. April 2006)

2 wochen noch !!!!!!. dann schraubt ein hoffentlich guter mechaniker mein ES7 zusammen. oh oh oh. mir zittern die beine     . wenn ich mir die heimischen trails so angucke will ich da schon mit meinem rennrad runter       . aba naja. BALD ISSES SO WEIT. wenn nix schief geht. 

man hat schon pferde kotzen sehn


----------



## Legohund (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
darf mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer gesellen (freude!!). 

Bestellt wurde ein Hardteil (Grand Canyon Pro) in der 13. KW. 
Mitgeteilter Montagetermin wäre die 20. KW.

Wie ich die Sache sehe, scheinen  _Hardteile  _die Dinosaurier der MTB zu sein, die meisten hier im Wartezimmer entschieden sich sich für ein Fully (oder
täusche ich mich?). 

Habe deswegen schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen meinem "rückwärtigem" Körperteil gegenüber.

Hoffe, mein bestelltes Teil wird mich zufrieden stellen.

Wünsche allen Wartenden eine "schnelle Zeit".


----------



## Tom33 (18. April 2006)

Bin ja eigentlich schon ausgezogen, will aber nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen 

Ich hatte einen Platten, da ist mir aufgefallen das für den 2,35 Fat Albert 1,5 - 2,15 Schläuche aufgezogen waren. Ist ja nicht gerade optimal oder?


----------



## Aladin (18. April 2006)

Hey Leute,habt Ihr schon was neues von den RC Modellen gehört?
Ich warte seid der 2 KW 2006!

Viele Grüße,Tom


----------



## Tails (18. April 2006)

So, lange genug still mitgelesen, jetzt kann ich mich auch ins Wartezimmer setzen  

Bei mir wirds ein Nerve RC8  Auf den VMT warte ich noch, aber ich hab mich schon mal auf Ende des Jahres eingestellt, von daher   
Wenn z.B. mein Vorposter schon seit KW2 wartet, dann kann ich mich wohl am besten im Wartezimmer häuslich einrichten...  

Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass nicht noch irgendwas schief geht, ausverkauft ist, oder sonst was, und es vielleicht Mitte Sommer kommt ^^


----------



## Baerga (18. April 2006)

@ Sandstone05   -->

Was hast du eigenlich mit deim 2005 Modell gemacht ? Geschrottet ? Verkauft ...?  Falls ja wieviel hastn noch bekommen wenn du es sagen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skytalker (19. April 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,habt Ihr schon was neues von den RC Modellen gehört?
> Ich warte seid der 2 KW 2006!
> 
> Viele Grüße,Tom



Also mein RC7 konnte ich vor 2 Wochen im Shop abholen und damit ganze 6 Wochen früher als der VMT war   . Wie es mit RC8 und 9 aussieht weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. April 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,habt Ihr schon was neues von den RC Modellen gehört?
> Ich warte seid der 2 KW 2006!
> 
> Viele Grüße,Tom



Hm, also ich habe mein RC9 am 13.01.06 bestellt und am 09.02.06 abgeholt . Ganze 5 Wochen Lieferzeit also . Soweit ich weiß ist zumindest das RC9 in Größe L ausverkauft. Hat jedenfalls irgendwann mal jemand im Thread "Was ist schon ausverkauft" geschrieben ...


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

Hallo ES Wartende!

Wer von euch hat den für diese Woche (KW16) oder für die Nächste (KW17) den VMT für sein künftiges ES genannt bekommen?

Bin schon neugierig wer von den ES'lern diese Woche das Wartezimmer verlässt.

Ich habe gestern für mein ES8 noch den VRO Lowrider dazubestellt und hoffe, dass sich da für KW17 nichts verzögert, denn ich will zur Zeit nichts lieber als biken!

Gruß

Tom


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer von euch hat den für diese Woche (KW16) oder für die Nächste (KW17) den VMT für sein künftiges ES genannt bekommen?
> ...



Ich habe ein ES7 bestellt, VMT war KW17 genannt worden. Eben kam die Benachrichtigung, dass das Paket "on the way" ist. 


Good Job Canyon!


----------



## Bayker (19. April 2006)

Kw18


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

@thory:

Ein ES7 ? Und ein Torque hast du auch bestellt ? Was noch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (19. April 2006)

manche kriegen das geld nich alle


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein ES7 bestellt, VMT war KW17 genannt worden. Eben kam die Benachrichtigung, dass das Paket "on the way" ist.
> 
> 
> Good Job Canyon!



Gratuliere Thory!

Dann ist vielleicht mein ES8 auch bereits am Montageständer...


----------



## elop79 (19. April 2006)

ES7, VMT 16

Bekommt man eigentlich eine Mail von Canyon, falls das Bike unterwegs ist?
Auch bei Bezahlung per Nachnahme?

Gruß
elop


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

elop79 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man eigentlich eine Mail von Canyon, falls das Bike unterwegs ist?
> Auch bei Bezahlung per Nachnahme?
> ...




Ja.


----------



## Mighty (19. April 2006)

ES7 in M,  KW14. Nach Anruf gestern hieß es: Lieferung ca. KW18, wenn alles glatt geht. Aus diversen Gründen umbestellt auf ES8, Lieferung aber voraussichtlich ebenfalls KW18. Eine Woche Urlaub, schönes Wetter und ich kann nicht biken  ....dennoch überwiegt die Vorfreude !


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

elop79 schrieb:
			
		

> ES7, VMT 16
> 
> Bekommt man eigentlich eine Mail von Canyon, falls das Bike unterwegs ist?
> Auch bei Bezahlung per Nachnahme?
> ...



Auf meiner Bestellbestätigung steht geschrieben:

"Unmittelbar nach Fertigstellung Ihres Rades senden wir Ihnen eine Rechnung per E-Mail zu. Liegt uns keine E-Mail Adresse vor, erhalten Sie eine SMS, mit allen zur Zahlung notwendigen Informationen."

(Die Rechtscheibfehler vom Original, wurden korrigiert  )

Hast Du eine E-Mail Adresse und/oder eine Mobilnummer bei der Bestellung angeführt?


----------



## elop79 (19. April 2006)

ja, habe ich...

finde nur eigenartig, dass die ES7 mit VMT17 schon "on the way" sind, und
die von VMT16 noch nicht


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

elop79 schrieb:
			
		

> finde nur eigenartig, dass die ES7 mit VMT17 schon "on the way" sind, und
> die von VMT16 noch nicht



...finde ich auch eigenartig. Eventuell hat es mit Bestelländerungen zu tun. Und ich habe glaube ich 5 Mal was geändert. Gestern erst den VRO geordert 

Gruß

Tom


----------



## drei_c (19. April 2006)

... sieht so aus, als ob Thory für den Aufbau eines Canyon Testcenters im Süden zuständig wäre.  
(was kommt als nächstes...? - ein GC, ein Spectral?)


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> ... sieht so aus, als ob Thory für den Aufbau eines Canyon Testcenters im Süden zuständig wäre.
> (was kommt als nächstes...? - ein GC, ein Spectral?)




tja - ich habe halt eine familie zu versorgen, deren Räder alle nicht mehr so neu sind:
Raven 900sx BJ 2000

und Trek Y11 BJ '96

Was als nächstes kommt? Na, dann will ich das mal vorab verraten:
das "Torque unlimited 2007" mit der 40er Fox vone (200mm) und dem modifiziertem Hinterbau (210 mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

d.h. das ES7 ist nicht für dich, oder ?


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. das ES7 ist nicht für dich, oder ?



korrekt.


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2006)

Netter Papi .... 

ich hab nur ein BMX geschenkt bekommen. Mein erstes MTB - ein Specialized Hardrock Sport - musste ich mir selber kaufen. Übrigens letzteres hat gestern eine neue/alte Suntour-Kassette mit neuer Kette erhalten. Die blitzblanke Kassette passt so gar nicht an das alte Bike .


----------



## Tom_Leo (19. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> tja - ich habe halt eine familie zu versorgen, deren Räder alle nicht mehr so neu sind:
> Raven 900sx BJ 2000
> 
> und Trek Y11 BJ '96
> ...



Das Trek Y11 sieht verdammt nach einem Cannondale mit Lefty aus...


----------



## thory (19. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Das Trek Y11 sieht verdammt nach einem Cannondale mit Lefty aus...



... und das Raven sieht mindestens genauso verdammt wie ein Trek Y11 aus  

da habe ich wohl die links vertauscht. Ich bedaure das natürlich ausserordentlich und werde mich bei künftigen postings bessern


----------



## Bayker (19. April 2006)

WISST IHR WAS??????????????? ICH KANN MICH AUSM WARTEZIMMER VERABSCHIEDEN!!!!.  HIER IS GRADE NE EMAIL VON CANYON GEKOMMEN :

Sehr geehrter Herr Bredenkamp,

vielen Dank für ihren Auftrag.
Im Anhang finden sie die Rechnung als pdf- Datei.
Bitte überweisen Sie uns den Betrag unter Angabe Ihrer Auftrags- und
Kundennummer.
Nachdem wir Ihren Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto verbuchen konnten,
schicken wir Ihnen die bestellte Ware zu.

Bei Fragen zu Rechnung stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit unserem Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz,

Ihr Canyon-Team




DAS IS WIE WEIHNACHTEN UND GEBURTSTAG AN EINEM TAG    . ICH KRICH MICH NCIH MEHR EIN:     



MORGEN WIRD ÜBERWIESEN UND DANN HAB ICH VLLT NOCH ENDE DER WOCHE MEIN BABY BEI MIR. WIE GEIL WIE GEIL!!!!!
Canyon ICH LIEBE EUCH


----------



## hackipilke (19. April 2006)

Wie breit is denn de lenker vom 06er esx7?


----------



## Bayker (19. April 2006)

wayne


----------



## drei_c (19. April 2006)

hackipilke schrieb:
			
		

> Wie breit is denn de lenker vom 06er esx7?


einmal posten reicht ! - Antwort im Gallery-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. April 2006)

@bayker
glückwunsch hoffentlich hast du glück


----------



## mr.miro (19. April 2006)

Habe ein ES9 mit VRO Lowrider am 21.02 bestellt. VMT KW 15/06. Habe vor Ostern mal nachgefragt wie es mit dem Montagetermin so aussieht.
Hier die Antwort:


> Derzeit ist Ihr Auftrag noch nicht in Bearbeitung. Ich kann auch keinen
> genauen Termin nennen.



Also, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig wie
warten, warten, warten,warten, warten...


----------



## Tom_Leo (20. April 2006)

mr.miro schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein ES9 mit VRO Lowrider am 21.02 bestellt. VMT KW 15/06. Habe vor Ostern mal nachgefragt wie es mit dem Montagetermin so aussieht.
> Hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> ...




Au weier! Das hört sich für mein ES8 nicht so toll an.
Als ich am Dienstag dieser Woche den VRO Lowrider dazugeordert habe, habe ich betreffend dem VMT (nächste Woche KW17) nochmals nachgefragt und bekam die Aussage, dass KW17 montiert wird und dann spätestens in KW18 ausgeliefert wird.

Na ja, ich habe ja noch eine Woche zum beten


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2006)

kumpel von mir hat am 05.04. xc5 geordert, dann gestern auf xc6 upgrade gemacht, vmt ist kw19, mal schauen, wann es wirklich kommt.

bin schon mächtig gespannt auf das teil, muss ja echt der hammer sein... mal sehen..


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. April 2006)

na toll.... ich denk es wird auftragsbezogen montiert? wie kanns sein, dass manche ihr rad später bestellen und früher bekommen? ich hab mitte februar bestellt. immer noch keine reaktion.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2006)

Soweit ich weiß wird nicht gebaut wie bestellt wird, sondern gebaut wie die Parts/Rahmen da sind.
Ist also nix mit "ich habe aber vor ihm bestellt, warum hat er seins trotzdem früher als ich?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elop79 (20. April 2006)

tach,

ich habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert, weil ich auf mein ES7 warte (VMT KW16)
und es hieß, dass in den nächsten 2 Wochen die ES in einer
Blockmontageaktion alle zusammengebaut und verschickt werden.

mal schauen...

gruß
elop


----------



## RonnyS (20. April 2006)

.....Schaltaugen sind unterwegs


----------



## SlimJim (20. April 2006)

moin,

jetzt geselle ich mich auch ins Wartezimmer.
Hab mir am 15.04. ein Yellowstone in Größe M bestellt.  
Heute kam der Brief. Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: 22. KW

Ich kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## Tom_Leo (21. April 2006)

elop79 schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> 
> ich habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert, weil ich auf mein ES7 warte (VMT KW16)
> und es hieß, dass in den nächsten 2 Wochen die ES in einer
> ...



Good News!  

Danke für die Info Elop...

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Unterlandler (21. April 2006)

An alle die noch auf ein XC8 in Größe L warten!
Ich hab meins heute bekommen!!!!
VMT war die KW 18 also ca. 3 Wochen (inkl 1 Woche Bezahlung+Versand) FRÜHER!

Schaut super aus und fährt sich super. Bremsen brauchten ein paar 'ordentliche Bremsereien' dann war das anfängliche Quietschen weg und die Bremspower stiegt massiv an - super.
Bin bereits meinen Haus-Singletrack runtergeglüht - super Handling, Dämpfer und Gabel funktionieren so wie es sein soll.

Freut Euch und LG aus Tirol   !


----------



## Tom_Leo (24. April 2006)

hallo an alle die noch einsitzen!

wir haben nun die kw17 - wer zieht denn diese woche als nr. 1 aus dem wartezimmer?

gruß

tom


----------



## torquer I (24. April 2006)

servus,
mein torque ltd. soll ende mai, anfang juni kommen. hat schon jemand ein torque ltd. und wie lange mußtet ihr warten?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. April 2006)

ich denk schon gar nicht mehr, wann meins kommt...

ich ärger mich nur am alten bike über manche dinge.


----------



## Wuudi (24. April 2006)

torquer I schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> mein torque ltd. soll ende mai, anfang juni kommen. hat schon jemand ein torque ltd. und wie lange mußtet ihr warten?



Ein Ltd sollte noch niemand haben, da die Rahmen alle erst Ende Mai ankommen...


----------



## uphillking (24. April 2006)

Jetzt ich:

bestellt: Canyon GandCanyon Elite.  Soll mein in die Jahre gekommenes Stumpjumper HT ersetzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin: KW 22.  Egal, habs nicht eilig/bassd scho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studentx600 (24. April 2006)

heute ist endlich das wegen eines lackschadens ummontierte rad meiner freundin gekommen. es ist jetzt ein ultimate rahmen vom letzten jahr in größe s mit sandstone teilen geworden. ein sehr schönes teil. vielen dank nochmal für diese lösung an gesine.

leider war der linke schalthebel verklemmt, da ein teil der anzeige gebrochen war. das nehme ich jetzt mal so hin und kümmere mich selber drum.

schönen abend noch


----------



## Mutton (24. April 2006)

@studentx600

da haste aber ein Schnäppchen machen können. Glückwunsch...


----------



## studentx600 (24. April 2006)

ich wär auch mit einem original-sandstone zufrieden gewesen...gut, dass ich jetzt endlich mit meine freundin fahren kann. eigentlich hat sie ein so schönes rad gar nicht verdient    

sieht echt toll aus, so ganz in schwarz


----------



## Mutton (24. April 2006)

studentx600 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht echt toll aus, so ganz in schwarz



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. viel Spaß beim Radln


----------



## thto (24. April 2006)

yepp schick


----------



## Zweistein (24. April 2006)

Buenas Noches!!!

... wollt' mich auch mal am Däumchendrehen beteiligen !!!

GrandCanyon Comp Gr. S bestellt am 23.03 & der VMT soll die 18. KW sein...
Hoffe das wird mein Studentenleben um eine Attraktion bereichern !!!
 

Beste Grüße
        &
*däumchendreh*


----------



## dawncore (24. April 2006)

Hallo

nach langem Stöbern und stillem Mitlesen bin ich nun auch dabei, ein Bikergeist ist in mir entstanden.

Nun, der Anfang ist auch wegen nicht allzugroßem finanenziellem Rahmen ein Canyon Iowa Sport geworden, welches ich am 1.4.06 bestellt habe.

VMT ist KW 19. Und kein Tag vergeht ohne hier Bilder, Erfahrungen und Tipps zu lesen, mich juckts unter den Fingernägeln, aber wie  

Alsdann, frohes Warten (auch wenn ich es nicht mehr aushalten)


----------



## Bulletprooft (25. April 2006)

Servicewüste Canyon sag ich nur. Ich wollte mir ein GrandCanyon Comp für die Arbeit bestellen. Der angesetzte Liefertermin ist die 16KW und irgendwie hab ich den GrandCanyon Comp Schleifer immer noch nicht. Ich hatte immer schon einige Aversionen gegen einen Versender und prompt bestätigt sich diese Vorahnung. Der absolute Kampf über die Hotline. Ständig besetzt und dann die Fachmännische fundierte AuskunftWir sind sowieso schon 14 Tage über Limit und bei den ganzen Aufträgen kann man keine Info mehr senden. So einen Spruch muss Mann erst mal verdauen. Na klar, hätte ich mir doch denken können. Die haben sicher keine Zeit ihre Karteikarten durchzusehenoder haben die schon Computer ? Mein kleiner Ausflug in die Riege der Versender-Bikes geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven. Was soll das erst werden wenn der Schleifer mal ein technischen defekt hat? Wann bekomme ich das Bike denn nun ? Ach ja, wissen die ja selber nicht mal wann das Bike geliefert wird. Ganz schwache Kür von Canyon. 

Frustrierten Gruß von mir an die kompetente Canyon Crew


----------



## in60 (25. April 2006)

Hi,

gestern habe ich meine Bestellbestätigung für mein neues Nerve XC 5 bekommen *freu*  

VMT ist aber leider erst 23 KW  


Schöne Grüße in60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tails (25. April 2006)

Geht doch eigentlich noch  Mein Nerve RC8 soll erst in KW 26 montiert werden  ^^

*wait*


----------



## Tom_Leo (25. April 2006)

Bulletprooft schrieb:
			
		

> ServicewÃ¼ste Canyon sag ich nur. Ich wollte mir ein GrandCanyon Comp fÃ¼r die Arbeit bestellen. Der angesetzte Liefertermin ist die 16KW und irgendwie hab ich den GrandCanyon Comp Schleifer immer noch nicht. Ich hatte immer schon einige Aversionen gegen einen Versender und prompt bestÃ¤tigt sich diese Vorahnung. Der absolute Kampf Ã¼ber die Hotline. StÃ¤ndig besetzt und dann die FachmÃ¤nnische fundierte Auskunftâ¦â¦âWir sind sowieso schon 14 Tage Ã¼ber Limit und bei den ganzen AuftrÃ¤gen kann man keine Info mehr sendenâ. So einen Spruch muss Mann erst mal verdauen. Na klar, hÃ¤tte ich mir doch denken kÃ¶nnen. Die haben sicher keine Zeit ihre Karteikarten durchzusehenâ¦â¦oder haben die schon Computer ? Mein kleiner Ausflug in die Riege der Versender-Bikes geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven. Was soll das erst werden wenn der Schleifer mal ein technischen defekt hat? Wann bekomme ich das Bike denn nun ? Ach ja, wissen die ja selber nicht mal wann das Bike geliefert wird. Ganz schwache KÃ¼r von Canyon.
> 
> Frustrierten GruÃ von mir an die kompetente Canyon Crew




Wenn du Aversionen gegen Versender hast, warum bestellst du dir dann ein Bike bei Canyon?
Dass Canyon manchmal Lieferprobleme hat ist ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt  und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch du vor der Bestellung davon gewusst hast.
Davon abgesehen ist dein VMT (=*Voraussichtlicher* Montage Termin) noch nicht einmal eine Woche verstrichen... ...da wartet manch Andere bedeutenden lÃ¤nger.
Die Hotline finde ich ganz gut; sicher kommt man manchmal nicht durch und die Leitung wird unterbrochen - versucht man jedoch ein paar mal hintereinander so klappte es bei mir immer jemanden zu erreichen; auf alle FÃ¤lle besser als eine Hotline wo man 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife hÃ¤ngt und dann ohne AnkÃ¼ndigung aus der Leitung geschmissen wird.

Aber ich kann dich trÃ¶sten, denn auch mir hat noch niemand bestÃ¤tigt, ob ich aus dem Wartezimmer mit meinem ES8 diese Woche ausziehen kann.  

GruÃ

Tom


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen ist dein VMT (=*Voraussichtlicher* Montage Termin) noch nicht einmal eine Woche verstrichen... ...da wartet manch Andere bedeutenden länger.




Ausserdem heisst es Montage- und nicht Liefertermin.
Wenn die Mühle am Freitag fertig geworden ist und am Montag versandt wurde, kann sie numal frühestens Morgen ankommen.

Hauptsache heulen.

Ich habe nie mehr als drei Versuche gebraucht um bei der Hotline durchzukommen und ich habe mindestens fünf mal angerufen.

Ich hab inzwischen ja von XC7L auf XC6M (weil kein XC7M mehr lieferbar, Kurbel und Kassette wechsel ich halt selber, mit Lenker, Schaltwerk und Farbe [schnüff] lebe ich halt) umgestellt. VMT KW18.


----------



## Bulletprooft (25. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Aversionen gegen Versender hast, warum bestellst du dir dann ein Bike bei Canyon?
> Dass Canyon manchmal Lieferprobleme hat ist ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt  und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch du vor der Bestellung davon gewusst hast.
> Davon abgesehen ist dein VMT (=*Voraussichtlicher* Montage Termin) noch nicht einmal eine Woche verstrichen... ...da wartet manch Andere bedeutenden länger.
> Die Hotline finde ich ganz gut; sicher kommt man manchmal nicht durch und die Leitung wird unterbrochen - versucht man jedoch ein paar mal hintereinander so klappte es bei mir immer jemanden zu erreichen; auf alle Fälle besser als eine Hotline wo man 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife hängt und dann ohne Ankündigung aus der Leitung geschmissen wird.
> ...



Das Thema ist vom Tisch!!! Canyon hat perfekt reagiert. Das alles kann einmal passieren und lässt sich mit zwei Mails klären. Dank der hervorragenden arbeit des Herrn Staab.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2006)

Wie gesagt: "Hauptsache erstmal heulen".


----------



## thto (25. April 2006)

das sind alles nur menschen wie du und ich, habe bisher bei canyon noch nie die erfahrung gemacht, dass keine lösung gefunden worden ist, womit beide parteien gut leben konnten... meiner meinung nach ist es jedoch generell empfehlenswerter im ersten schritt sich direkt an canyon zu wenden...... fair geht vor .....
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (25. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt: "Hauptsache erstmal heulen".



Es darf ja erlaubt sein zu heulen, oder? Die teilweise endlose Warterei und die ewig besetzte Hotlinie ist echt nicht so geil. Da kann schon mal Frust entstehen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## thto (25. April 2006)

na ja , kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen da ich schon 2 Bikes bei Canyon für mich gekauft habe und bereits 3 Bekannte zu einem Canyon Bike gebracht habe, die alle inkl. mir sehr zufrieden damit sind, wartezeiten sind grausam, keine frage !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Es darf ja erlaubt sein zu heulen, oder? Die teilweise endlose Warterei und die ewig besetzte Hotlinie ist echt nicht so geil. Da kann schon mal Frust entstehen.


Man darf heulen, wenn man Grund dazu hat.
Eine Klärung der Probleme innerhalb weniger Stunden wie gerade geschehen ist sicherlich kein Grund zu heulen.
Wenn man immer und überall erwartet das einem der Popo gewischt wird, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann selber mal Hand anlegen muss.


----------



## Bulletprooft (25. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf heulen, wenn man Grund dazu hat.
> Eine Klärung der Probleme innerhalb weniger Stunden wie gerade geschehen ist sicherlich kein Grund zu heulen.
> Wenn man immer und überall erwartet das einem der Popo gewischt wird, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann selber mal Hand anlegen muss.



Du solltest genauer lesen, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen das ich erst Canyon kontaktiert habe. Die Umstände die zu dieser etwas misslichen Lage geführt haben, sind für eine Diskussion im   Forum denkbar ungeeignet. So wie verschiedene Beiträge und Antworten dies immer wieder verdeutlichen.


----------



## Mutton (25. April 2006)

@ bulletprooft

hast du jetzt dein Canyon Comp bekommen, bzw. ist es auf dem Weg zu dir? Würde mich interessieren, denn ich habe auch eins geordert, allerdings mit VMT 18.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2006)

Bulletprooft schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest genauer lesen, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen das ich erst Canyon kontaktiert habe. Die Umstände die zu dieser etwas misslichen Lage geführt haben, sind für eine Diskussion im   Forum denkbar ungeeignet. So wie verschiedene Beiträge und Antworten dies immer wieder verdeutlichen.


Vergessen wirs. Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## sandjan (25. April 2006)

Hallo erstmal 

Habe das Forum hier in den letzten Tagen echt lieb gewonnen so viele Info über mein neues Hobby einfach klasse habe mir auf Rat meines Onkels ein Canyon Sandstone 06 bestellt VMT KW17 muß ganz ehrlich sagen das ich diese Marke bis vor 3 Monaten nicht kannte da ich Anfänger bin.Bin allerdings durch das Rad meines Onkels und der vielen guten Kritiken guter Hoffnung auf gute Qualität bin.Allerdings bin ich auch etwas geschockt über die lange Lieferzeit da ich am Wochenende in den Urlaub fahre, und wahrscheinlich ohne Rad fahren muß macht michdoch sehr traurig.da ich nichts über die langen Lieferzeiten vorher wußte und man das auch auf der Homepage nicht ersehen kann habe ich letzte Woche angerufen und meine Lage erklärt das es ja auch wenn das Rad eine Woche später kommt Probleme mit der annahmen geben wird und da wurde mir gesagt das Rad wäre schon Kommissioniert und es wäre nur noch eine Frage von Tagen.Gestern habe ich noch mal angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt das es ganz schlecht aussieht und der Sachbearbeiter von letzter Woche wäre zu voreilig gewesen und Hoffnung zu machen.Tut mir leid das ist nicht okay.Vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder und es klappt noch!Wenn es beim Bestellen auf der Homepage klar ersichtlich wäre wie lange die Lieferzeiten sind würde das sicherlich weniger ärger geben!

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2006)

Man hat doch jederzeit nach Eingang der Bestätigung mit erhalt des VMT zu stornieren und sich woanders umzuschauen. Niemand zwingt einen zu warten.


----------



## sandjan (25. April 2006)

Das habe ich doch auch nicht gesagt wenn der VMT verbindlich wäre hätte ich jetzt keine Problem mit dem Radfahren im Urlaub das ist mein problem nicht ob ich es haben will oder nicht.Wenn ein Verkäufer sagt das ist kein Problem das Rad ist in den nächsten Tagen bei ihnen und eine Woche später sagt ein andere Das wird wohl selbst diese Woche nichts ist das schwach entweder oder!Wenn du gerne wartest ist das ja okay aber ich habe jetzt nach der Aussage letzte Woche meinen Urlaub geplant!

Gruß Jan


----------



## hackipilke (25. April 2006)

wenn ich mir das so anhör wird mir ganz anders! hab ein ESX7 bestellt ... KW 19...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (25. April 2006)

hackipilke.....wird schon KW 19 - Freu Dich


----------



## Bulletprooft (25. April 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @ bulletprooft
> 
> hast du jetzt dein Canyon Comp bekommen, bzw. ist es auf dem Weg zu dir? Würde mich interessieren, denn ich habe auch eins geordert, allerdings mit VMT 18.



Na ja, ich hatte 16KW. Ich denke mal das es 18 oder 19 KW kommt. Aber nicht weiter tragisch, denn ich habe noch zwei Bikes. Aber die kann ich nicht für die Arbeit benutzen. Da kostet die Schaltung und Kettenführung mehr als das Canyon. Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass ich Canyon irgendwie verstehe. Canyon möchte natürlich Umsatz bringen und wenn dann schon auf der Homepage steht 24KW voraussichtlich erst lieferbar machst Du keinen Schnitt. Also beginnt eine kleine Gratwanderung. Ich bin auch Selbstständig und ich würde das sicher nicht anders machen. Ist halt sehr hart das Geschäft und die Kunden möchten halt top Bikes für relativ wenig Geld erwerben. Somit ist maximaler Durchsatz angesagt. Bikes schrauben im Accord, damit die Marge stimmt. Schlecht für alle diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Aber ich muß mir diesen Spiegel selbst vorhalten, denn ich habe ja auch über das Netz bestellt. Zu meiner Verteidigung, hab ich aber heute bei meinem local  Dealer zwei Accos TF 13 geholt. Damit fährt sich das GrandCanyon Comp dann sicher wie von allein.


----------



## pepper.at (25. April 2006)

so, habe heute auch ein canyon bestellt. soll für meine freundin sein und ein grand canyon comp in größe S werden.
am telefon sagte man mir kw23 ist VMT.

leztes jahr hatte ich ja 2 räder bei canyon bestellt und als es zu lange dauerte und ich ein anderes gutes angebot sah, wieder abbestellt. hoffe dieses jahr wird der termin eingehalten. ich sage mal 1 woche länger ist okay, aber bitte sehr 3 oder mehr wochen über dem VMT warten ist echt nicht ok. 
dann lieber gleich den montagetermin weiter nach hinten legen, damit der kunde weiss woran er ist.

gruß pepper


----------



## mr.miro (25. April 2006)

QUOTE]Wenn ein Verkäufer sagt das ist kein Problem das Rad ist in den nächsten Tagen bei ihnen und eine Woche später sagt ein andere Das wird wohl selbst diese Woche nichts ist das schwach entweder oder![/QUOTE]

Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich finde die Auslieferungspolitik bei Canyon vorsichtig ausgedruckt nicht zeitgemäß. Es erinnert mich an die Autobestellungen in den ehemaligen Ostblockländern. Die Wartezeiten waren immer unbegrenzt und um Jahre überzogen. Und wenn es jemanden nicht gefallen hat der konnte immer schön stornieren und zu Fuß laufen.
Aber heute schreiben wir das Jahr 2006 und solche Geschichten gehören oder sollten der Vergangenheit angehören.
Noch mal Klartext: es ist nicht schlimm wenn man auf einen Produkt warten muss. Aber, wenn man einen Termin genannt bekommt (von Canyon!) dann sollte man sich dran halten. Ich bezahle schließlich meine Rechnung auch pünktlich.
Sicherlich kann es ab und zu zu Verzögerungen kommen, keine Frage. Nur bei Canyon ist das leider etwas öfter als "ab und zu". Deshalb auch von mir gelbe Karte.
Und was stornieren anbelangt: ich werde nicht stornieren weil ich ein Canyon-Bike möchte und kein anderes. Und weil es hier fast alle so denken wie ich, kann sich Canyon das erlauben. Leider.

Es kann einem etwas besser gehen, wenn man hier auf dem Forum seine Meinung sagt. Und dafür ist ein Forum da. Da gehören positive und negative Beiträge dazu. Und heulen? Warum nicht, das macht das ganze noch interessanter!  Oder???


----------



## Aladin (26. April 2006)

Chao schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch eigentlich noch  Mein Nerve RC8 soll erst in KW 26 montiert werden  ^^
> 
> *wait*



Wann hast du es denn bestellt? Ich habe mein RC 8 in der 2 KW 2006 bestellt und es sollte in der 7 KW kommen.Jetzt geht die 17 KW zu ende und ich hab immer noch keine konkrete Aussage von Canyon bekommen. 

Viele Grüße an alle,Tom


----------



## ToM04 (26. April 2006)

@Aladin

10 Wochen über VMT is schon bitter. Hast noch keine Info von Canyon erhalten?
Ich würd da jede Woche anrufen und nerven.

ToM


----------



## Aladin (26. April 2006)

Ich rufe  fast jede Woche an und hab auch schon mal einen Brief geschrieben.
Letzte Woche hab ich Telefonisch die INfo bekommen das die RC Modelle nächste Woche montiert werden sollen.Ich lass mich mal überraschen was dann wieder für Probleme auftreten.

Tom


----------



## Tails (26. April 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hast du es denn bestellt? Ich habe mein RC 8 in der 2 KW 2006 bestellt und es sollte in der 7 KW kommen.Jetzt geht die 17 KW zu ende und ich hab immer noch keine konkrete Aussage von Canyon bekommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle,Tom



Ich hab erst vor kurzem bestellt, von daher kann ich mit dem Termin auch leben, solang er gehalten wird.
Vor zwei Wochen bestellt, letzte Woche kam das Schreiben mit dem VMT. Das mit deinem RC 8 ist aber schon übel. Hoffentlich kommen die mal langsam in die Gänge damit.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (26. April 2006)

An alle die aufs ES warten: Komme grade eben von unserem steilsten Trail wieder.er nennt sich ´holy shit´ und das zurecht!Manche Abschnitte gehen fast senkrecht runter,brutal.wir haben seit Monaten gesägt und gebuddelt.War nicht einfach wegen der steilen Passagen..
Anyway: Mit dem ES ist es kein Thema da runterzufahren.Natürlich muss man mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad sitzen ,sonst überschlägt man sich ,aber dann macht es richtig Laune.War vorher mit meinen FX immer eine Zitterpartie aber jetzt nicht mehr.Abgesehen davon sind die Juicy schlichtweg ein Traum.So feinfühlig zu dosieren und top Bremsleistung,sagenhaft! Und der Hinterbau reagiert bei jedem Blatt das auf dem Boden liegt! 
Also Geduld,Geduld - das Warten lohnt sich! Gruss aus dem Hochsommer.Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandjan (26. April 2006)

So 

und jetzt kommt es noch besser heute habe ich angerufen wie es mir der Verkäufer von Montag geraten hat und nun hatte ich durch Zufall den Verkäufer von letzter Woche dran und der sagt mir wieder das Bike ist seit dem 19. in der Montage er versteht auch nicht warum es noch nicht fertig ist!Er würde sich drum krümmer und mir bescheid geben sobald er was genaues weis.Das war um 11 Uhr bin ja mal gespannt wann ich bescheid bekomme.Ich weis auch nicht mehr was ich dazu sagen soll!
Gruß Jan


----------



## frederic (27. April 2006)

So, jetzt kann ich mich auch ins Wartezimmer setzten. Habe vergangene Woche ein Grand Canyon Pro bestellt und gerade die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. Montagetermin voraussichtl. KW 23 (das ist ja erst zu Pfingsten!). Ich werde wohl damit leben müssen. Wäre ich nur früher draufgekommen und nicht erst mit dem schönen Wetter!
Eigentlich wollte ich das Bike ja in Grau, aber das ist in der Größe XL schon ausverkauft.

schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck
frederic


----------



## Tom_Leo (27. April 2006)

Habe heute Mittag mal bei Canyon angerufen, weil ich noch eine Bestelländerung machen wollte und da hat mir der freundliche Herr am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass der Montageauftrag für mein Bike bereits vorliegt.

Juchhuu     da könnte es ja glatt noch was mit nächster Woche werden  


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Denares (27. April 2006)

Ohne jetzt seitenlang den Thread zu lesen.. wer "kurzfristig" auf die Idee kommt nen Canyon zu kaufen hat generell verloren oder? 6-10 Wochen Wartezeit sind wahrscheinlich die Regel. Verbessert mich wenn ich irre. Spiele dereil mit dem Gedanken nen ordentliches Zweitrad anzuschaffen in Form eines Cayon BigBear Comp. Allerdings werd ichs nicht mehr brauchen wenn der Sommer schon zu Ende geht, denn in selbigem wollt ich damit unter anderem zur Arbeit  
Ich schau vorsichtshalber schonmal links und rechts bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## braintrust (27. April 2006)

haste da angerufen oder woher weißte das?
mein dad wollte sich nen bigbear demnächst bestellen. 10wochen wäre schon hart...


----------



## Denares (27. April 2006)

Wie gesagt ich hab die Frage mal in den Raum geschmissen. Hotline hab ich heute nicht mehr erreicht. Aber da Canyon ja generell etwas länger dauert muss man ja vom schlimmsten ausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.miro (27. April 2006)

Du kannst vom Glück reden, wenn das gewünschte Rad überhaupt noch bestellbar ist (viele Modele bereits ausverkauft). Die Wartezeit ist in diesem Fall zweitrangig. Über diese kannst Dich später ärgern  . Aber vielleicht hast Glück und musst nicht so lange warten wie manche hier (mich nicht ausgeschloßen  )


----------



## Briefträger (27. April 2006)

hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich mit meinem xc7 völlig zufrieden bin und bereits 1007 km gefahren bin seitdem ich mein bike ende februar bekommen habe?


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (27. April 2006)

hat dir schonmal jemand gesagt,dass das ein wartezimmer ist für leute die noch sehnsüchtig auf ihr canyon warten und kommentare ausm Ich-hab-schon-zimmer nicht gebrauchen können?  nichts für ungut...


----------



## mr.miro (27. April 2006)

Icabreaker hat geschrieben:


> ich hab dieses knacken auch bei meinem xc7, kommt mir auch so vor, und ich täusch mich da sicher nicht, aber es kommt mir nach innenlager von der hollowtech vor...



Bist Du wirklich zufrieden Icebreaker???


----------



## Briefträger (27. April 2006)

mr.miro schrieb:
			
		

> Icabreaker hat geschrieben:
> 
> 
> Bist Du wirklich zufrieden Icebreaker???



ja, es knaxt ja nur wenn man lässig unter 30 km/h dahin fährt. somit tritt das knaxen eher selten auf.


----------



## mr.miro (27. April 2006)

Dann bin ich völlig beruhigt


----------



## mekki20 (28. April 2006)

So Leutz,

hab mir gestern mein Grand Canyon Ultimate bestellt. Ich bin schon richtig heiß. Mein letztes Bike wurde mir im Juni '05 geklaut. Somit stehe ich seitdem ohne Bike da. Und jetzt nochmal ein paar Wochen warten...*seufz*. Ich hoffe ich halt das aus und das Bike kommt schneller als erhofft. Jetzt aber erst mal die Auftragsbestätigung abwarten.
Und ich hoff, meine Freundin hält mich aus. 

Wünsch allen *happy-waiting*...


----------



## ToM04 (28. April 2006)

ich hab auch die Info bekommen das mein Rad zur Montage bereit ist.
Somit wird es wahrscheinlich nächste Woche kommen.

Also ich hab dann keine 10 Wochen gewartet. Im Gegenteil, ich hab erst 1.4 bestellt.

Somit stimmt es, dass die ES in einem Aufwasch gebaut und ausgeliefert werden.

Nur blöd dass ich heut noch mit meinem alten GT-Hardtail zum Gardasee unterwegs bin.

LG,

ToM


----------



## Mighty (28. April 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch die Info bekommen das mein Rad zur Montage bereit ist.
> Somit wird es wahrscheinlich nächste Woche kommen.
> 
> Also ich hab dann keine 10 Wochen gewartet. Im Gegenteil, ich hab erst 1.4 bestellt.
> ...



Mhh, krass! Ich habe deutlich früher bestellt, KW14 als Termin genannt bekommen und noch keine Mitteilung erhalten. Hast du denn bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt oder hast du eine offizielle Benachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## Tom_Leo (28. April 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh, krass! Ich habe deutlich früher bestellt, KW14 als Termin genannt bekommen und noch keine Mitteilung erhalten. Hast du denn bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt oder hast du eine offizielle Benachrichtigung bekommen?



Tom04 hat so wie ich sicher nur angerufen. Gestern wollte ich noch was umbestellen und da hat man mir gesagt, dass es nicht mehr geht weil der Montageauftrag bereits vorliegt. Das erwartete Mail, dass das ES8 versandbereit ist habe ich auch noch nicht bekommen. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hat es für heute, Samstag oder Dienstag in Aussicht gestellt.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch dein Bike spätestens nächste Woche ausgeliefert wird  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladin (28. April 2006)

Moin Leute,ich hab gestern auch mal Angerufen bei Canyon.Der Typ war sehr freundlich am Telefon,konnte mir aber leider noch nicht Bestätigen wann mein RC8 Montiert wird,was ich in der 2 KW 2006 bestellt habe.Ich glaube wenn ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten muss kaufe ich mir ein anderes BIke,20 Wochen wartezeit sind dann einfach zu viel.

Tom


----------



## Tom_Leo (28. April 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,ich hab gestern auch mal Angerufen bei Canyon.Der Typ war sehr freundlich am Telefon,konnte mir aber leider noch nicht Bestätigen wann mein RC8 Montiert wird,was ich in der 2 KW 2006 bestellt habe.Ich glaube wenn ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten muss kaufe ich mir ein anderes BIke,20 Wochen wartezeit sind dann einfach zu viel.
> 
> Tom



Vielleicht wäre es das Beste wenn duch dich per PN direkt mit deinem Anlegen an Staabi wendest. Der kann hier in deinem speziellen Fall am ehesten was erreichen.


----------



## Aladin (28. April 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre es das Beste wenn duch dich per PN direkt mit deinem Anlegen an Staabi wendest. Der kann hier in deinem speziellen Fall am ehesten was erreichen.



Das werde ich heute machen.Das ist echt heftig was man hier so liest.Kunden die später bestellt haben bekommen ihr Bike früher,auch wenn es sich um die gleichen Modelle handelt.Wenn ich mein Geschäft so führen würde dann wäre ich wohl schon Pleite.


----------



## ToM04 (28. April 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh, krass! Ich habe deutlich früher bestellt, KW14 als Termin genannt bekommen und noch keine Mitteilung erhalten. Hast du denn bei Canyon angerufen und nachgefragt oder hast du eine offizielle Benachrichtigung bekommen?



Ich hab nur mal ne Mail hingeschrieben und nachgefragt ob der genannte VMT noch realistisch ist.
Da kam die Antwort, dass der Auftrag schon in der Werkstatt ist und die Teile gesammelt sind.


ToM


----------



## Mighty (28. April 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten ToM04 und Tom_Leo  ! Dann schau mer mal   ...


----------



## sandjan (28. April 2006)

Tja es hat sich natürlich keiner bei mir gemeldet und so habe ich gestern von mir aus noch mal da angerufen und da sagt mir der Verkäufer das Rad ist heute morgen rausgegangen (27.04.06) deswegen hätte sich keiner gemeldet.Nur das ich dem anderen Verkäufer der sich melden wollte gesagt habe was mein Problem ist und zwar das die Lieferadresse meine Firmenadresse ist und ich da ab heute mittag nicht mehr bin und morgen dann in den Urlaub fahre.Der Verkäufer hatte mir wegen der Lage auch gesagt das sie es per Express rausschicken würden damit das noch klappt!Jetzt ist es Standart raus habe mit dhl gesprochen ob sie die Zustellung auf meine privat Adresse verschieben können das ginge nicht da es eine Standart Sendung ist da geht das nicht nur bei Expresss und samstags würde sie sowieso keine Firmenadressen beliefern!Das bedeutet das am Dienstag keiner das packet annehmen kann und es nach 7 Tagen wieder nach Canyon zurück geht und ich mich nach dem Urlaub wahrscheinlich wieder hinten anstellen müßte!!!Klasse gemacht Canyon ein große Dankeschön von meiner Seite das hat gut geklappt!Für einen reinen Versender nicht das was ich erwartet habe!


----------



## gk_canyon (28. April 2006)

Hallo Sandjan,

erstmal möchte ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen - darf natürlich nicht passieren, kann verstehen, dass Du verärgert bist. 

Haben uns mit DHL nochmals in Verbindung gesetzt, Deine Adressdaten wurden im Verteilerzentrum aktualisiert und die Sendung soll laut DHL morgen an die gewünschte Adresse geliefert werden.
Solltest also morgen schon die ersten Kilometer radeln können.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes langes Wochenende,
Gesine


----------



## Briefträger (28. April 2006)

gk_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sandjan,
> 
> erstmal möchte ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen - darf natürlich nicht passieren, kann verstehen, dass Du verärgert bist.
> 
> ...



und wenn er es erst am dienstag bekommt?


----------



## Sandstone´05 (28. April 2006)

dann könnte canyon es ja zu mir schicken  

Hab nämlich auch nen Sandstone bestellt mit VMT 17 KWhab aber auch noch keine info oder so 
Vielleicht kommts ja trotzdem morgen mit der post. Des wär so  

Aber will mich ja nich beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (28. April 2006)

Wartet hier eigentlich noch jemand auf ein Iowa? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen...

denn irgendwie wird man immer vertröstet ( zuerst hieß es vor Ostern, dann sollte es kurz nach Ostern, dann diese Woche montiert werden, generell hieß es auf jeden Fall vor dem VMT der 19 KW ) aber passieren tut nichts, obwohl, wie ich bisher lesen konnte, die meisten auf ihre Iowas 2 Wochen warten mussten und schwupps war es da.

Und so ein kleines Iowachen... das ist doch fix in 20 Minuten montiert  . 
das Warten ist so grausam   besonders wenn die Informationspolitik von Canyon etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt, auch wenn ich verstehe dass es eine Menge Trubel und Chaos gibt bei der derzeitigen Nachfrage.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (28. April 2006)

ich glaub die anderen hardtails nehmen nicht viel mehr zeit in anspruch. Wenn du VTM 19 KW hast dann wirst du dich wohl gedulden müssen. 

Wenn du es eher bekommst kannst du dich Glücklich schätzen und dich freuen. Aber solange der letzte tag der 19 KW nich da is brauchst dich nich zu beschweren. Hier gibt es einige die warten schon seit Januar drauf das mal der postbote klingelt! 

Es sollen ja einige ES im Block montiert werden. Wenn das nun gerade jetzt passiert, wird es sich wohl bei allen anderen etwas nach hinten verschieben. 

Das aufregen und jammern bringt doch ey nichts außer das man sich noch verrückter macht. Abwarten und freuen wenns dann da is.


----------



## BeefJimmyJay (28. April 2006)

so...hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem wartezimmer,mein ES7 kam heute an und es...übertrifft alle meine erwartungen,es ist GENIAL! 

der VMT wurde perfekt eingehalten und nach überweisen des geldes hat es genau eine woche gedauert bis es da war...

und das vorm langen wochenende...DANKE CANYON!!!



ich wünsche euch echt,dass eure Bikes bald kommen...die vorfreude lohnt sich



Gruß Simon


----------



## Sebg (28. April 2006)

Also ich hab auch ein Canyon Iowa sowie ein Canyon BigBear bestellt, beide mit dem gleichem VMT 19KW. Bestelldatum: Mitte/Ende März.
Denke das ein "früher Eintreffen" Wunschdenken ist und bleibt.
Solange das MTB gut montiert und ohne Mangel ausgeliefert wird, kann ich mit dem Termin leben.


----------



## Pseirer (28. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hab auch mal was zu sagen:Also hab mir am 01.03.06 ein ES7 bestellt mit VMT 14 Woche!Als es dann Überfallig war schickte ich die wWoche danach eine E-Mail an Canyon:wies denn so ausschaut,bekam leider keine Antwort!
Habs aber am 19.04 nochmal versucht und mir auch noch gleich den VRO gegönnt und 2 Schaltaugen(man weis ja nie,wenns mal länger dauern sollte)und siehe da,gestern bekam ich die lang ersehnte Antwort:

Leider kommt es bei der Anlieferung der Rahmen zu Verzögerungen. wir 
werden Ihr Rad erst Mitte Mai ausliefern können. Unsere 
Rahmenlieferanten haben momentan wieder Schwierigkeiten, die 
vereinbarten Stückzahlen in der vereinbarten Zeit zu liefern.

Ich sag mal so:Besser spät als nie!

Aber dass man ganze 8 Tage auf eine E-Mail warten muss find ich schon hart!
was solls,jetzt hab ich schon sooooo lang gewartet da kommts auf 2-3 Wochen mehr,auch nicht an!!
Hoffe die Warterei lohnt sich!
Ps:an alle die schon noch länger warten,ich leide mit euch!

auf ein balldiges ende im Wartezimmer!
Prost


----------



## #replica (28. April 2006)

Hi,
Sorry wenn ich euch dazwischen quatschen muss ... aber mein ES7 is da !

Konnt leider noch net so viel fahren wie ich wollte, und Gabel und Dämpfer hab ich auch noch nich ordentlich eingestellt, aber trotzdem kann ich schon sagen das es noch besser ist als ich dachte. 

Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, ob ich auch zu den Pechvögeln gehöre, die ihr Rad später bekommen aber bei mir lief alles bestens. Angestrebt wurde ja die 17. KW, und gleich am Montag hab ich dann ne Mail bekommen - 2 bis 4 Tage warten... aber dann wars auch schon am Mittwoch da!

Also das warten war echt die Hölle, aber es lohnt sich! 
Alles weitere verlief wunderbar, ich muss mich nur noch an das geniale Bike gewöhnen oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlori (29. April 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe es jetzt auch geschafft, eine Entscheidung zu fällen!
Habe gestern ein GC Elite in Größe L (183cm/88,5cm) bestellt. 
Um die Sitzposition etwas in Richtung Komfort zu verändern habe ich einen nur 105mm statt 120mm langen Vorbau geordert. Ich hoffe das ich damit dann zurechtkomme. 
Jetzt muß ich nur noch ca. 5-6 Wochen warten. Genaues kommt in der Bestellbestätigung nächste Woche.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (29. April 2006)

Ich kann es gar nich glauben.... vor zwei minuten war die geile schnitte von der post da und hat mir mein Rad vorbei gebracht  

Zuerst hörte ich nur wie sie post in den briefkasten geworfen hatte und ich war schon enttäuscht das es nich mitgekommen is aber dann klingelte es doch! 
Ich war schon lange nich mehr so aufgeregt! 

Es tut mir für alle leid die lange auf ihr Bike warten müssen aber von mir gibts nen *FETTES* lob an Canyon! 

VTM 17 KW und heute gekommen. 

Somit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und werd erstmal rein schauen obs das Sandstone heil bis hier her geschafft hat. Aber der Karton ist in einwandfreien Zustand. Danke an DHL  

Schade das das wetter nich ganz so mitspielt. 

Hoffe eure Canyon´s finden baldigst den weg zu euch!

Gut machen!  

PS: bilder kommen dann bei gelegenheit in den nächsten tagen in die Gallerie.


----------



## Woodigasm (29. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Montagetermin für mein XC6 ist KW17 -also eigentlich schon vorbei. 
Hab bisher noch keine Infos von Canyon bekommen! Allerdings haben sie nun gestern meine Kreditkarte belastet. Was mag das heißen??? 
Habt ihr eine Idee ob das bei Beginn der Montage erfolgt? Demnach sollte mein Bike ja zumindest nächste Woche fertig weden?
Lg
Woody


----------



## Richi2000 (29. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hab grad die Rechnung für mein Torque3 bekommen und muß folglich nur noch auf die Zustellung warten Bestelltermin 18.2.- versprochener Montagetermin 19.KW- das paßt soweit. Wünsch euch noch viel spaß beim Fachsimpeln- ich geh rocken!
Grüße Richi


----------



## Sandstone´05 (29. April 2006)

hier noch nen kleines handybild vom Endprodukt - Sandstone ´06

Also Montage war ein kinderspiel und alles in gewohnt bester Canyonqualität!
Keine kratzer, nix vergessen. 

Einfach Top!  
Leider fällt die Probefahrt gerade ins wasser


----------



## sandjan (29. April 2006)

Tja danke für die Hilfe der erste von Canyon der sich wirklich mal einsetzt nur geklappt hat es trotzdem nicht!Heute morgen kam ein Anruf von DHL das sie das von gestern auf heute nicht mehr umstellen konnten und er den Fahrer nicht erreichen kann (auch alles ziehmlich arm) und das Packet jetzt doch an die Firmen Adresse geht.Und das bedeutet das wars mit Rad fahren im Urlaub!Klar ich weis das andere schon länger auf ihr Rad warten und gerne meine Probleme hätten tut mir echt leid für euch 6 Wochen fand "ich" schon sehr lang.Aber wenn man von der Firma eine zusicherung bekommt das das alles noch klar geht dann plant man danach in meinem Fall den Urlaub und das Problem mit der Zustellung nächste Woche hab ich ja jetzt auch noch!Wenn ich nicht vor 2 Wochen angerufen hätte und genau diese Probleme erklärt hätte und das verhindern wollte.Für die nette Dame aus dem Forum eine dicke 1 hatte wohl kaum noch eine Chance das zu retten für die Sachbearbeiter am Tel. eine 6 das war nicht das was ich erwartet!Gruß Jan


----------



## Schlotzer (29. April 2006)

Sodele, ich nehm jetzt auch mal im Wartezimmer platz  

Hab mich nach langem hin- und herüberlegen ob Fully oder Hardtail jetzt doch für'n Fully entschieden (Grand Canyon pro wieder abbestellt). Ein geiles rotes RC 7 soll es jetzt werden - vorgestern bestellt, Ende Juni soll geliefert werden. Na denn, wart' ich halt... ich hoffe es lohnt sich!


----------



## Tom_Leo (29. April 2006)

Leider ist es bei mir diese Woche mit dem VMT KW17 nichts geworden. Da aber der Hotlinemitarbeiter am Donnerstag gemeint hat, dass der Montageauftrag bereits vorliegt, hoffe ich nun auf eine E-Mail von Canyon am kommenden Dienstag.

Warten ist echt nicht lustig...


----------



## uss (30. April 2006)

Ab morgen fällt der Startschuss für die VM der Grand Canyon Comp's. 
Vielleicht ja auch erst am Dienstag!! Hoffe dann endlich auf die entscheidende Email! Wieviele gibt es denn zu montieren .... wer wartet noch auf n GGC?


----------



## Tails (30. April 2006)

Ja, warten ist wirklich nicht lustig... Ich bin jetzt raus aus der Warteschleife, weil ich mein Bike nun doch etwas früher als geplant brauche und nicht bis zum Juli warten kann. Da bau ich mir das lieber selbst auf.
Aber vielleicht steht 2007 ja ein neues Hardtail an, dann versuch ichs noch mal ^^

Alle anderen warten hoffentlich nicht mehr zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterdefcon (30. April 2006)

warte auch auf ein grandcanyon comp! hab letzte woche montag die bestellung aufgegeben, kann mir daher nicht vorstellen dass das bike nächste woche schon montiert wird (wär genial)!  
hab meine bestellbestätigung mit montagetermin noch nicht erhalten... aber hoffe dass es spätestens mitte juni bei mir eintrifft!


----------



## thto (30. April 2006)

an alle wartenden auf ein ES , es rockt wie die sau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zweistein (30. April 2006)

...warte auch auf ein GrandCanyon Comp 

@uss: hast du das von Canyon irgendwie bestätigt das die jetzt alle im Block fertig gemacht werden???

Beste wartsame Grüße...


----------



## uss (30. April 2006)

@ zweistein:

nee, hab leider keine bestätigung, aber denke das es für n paar simple hardtails keine verzögerungen geben sollte...wir werden sehen ob's stimmt!!


----------



## steinboeckl (30. April 2006)

Hallo
ich muss mich auch zu euch in´s Wartezimmer gesellen! hab ja schon viel geduld gehabt, aber so langsam wird das warten sehr zäh.
Hab mein WXC 8 in KW1 bestellt und sollte in KW 13 geliefert werden. Soll aber jetzt erst in KW 22 zusammengebaut werden. 

Habe in KW 14 auf ein RC 7 umgestellt. 

Laut Canyon sollte es in KW 14 ausgeliefert werden, jetzt aber erst in KW 18. Hat schon einer so lang auf sein Bike gewartet? Langsam komme ich mir verarscht vor. So lange Lieferverzögerungen kann es doch gar nicht geben.

Mal sehen ob nächste Woche das Bike endlich kommt.


----------



## steben (1. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Warte auch auf mein Grand Canyon Comp, VMT ist diese Woche. Na, mal schauen ob's klappt!


----------



## Olinger (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo werte Canyoniers,

auch ich geselle mich nun ins Wartezimmer. Ich habe ein Nerve XC 6 bestellt und trotz einer Bestelländerung die KW 21 als VMT zugesagt bekommen. Nach all den Posts in diesem Thread fasse ich mich in beispielloser Geduld und harre der Dinge die da kommen werden.

Sollte ich nicht so lang warten müssen, freue ich mich natürlich umso mehr.

Ich hoffe natürlich inständig, dass ich mich Ende Mai auf mein Bike setzen kann und durch die Wälder streifen kann. Gerade am 29.04. bin ich noch schnell mal nach Koblenz runter gefahren, um mal persönlích vorbei zu schauen. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit, bin ich dann schon mal mein neues Bike auf dem Parkplatz im Kreis gefahren. (War schon schön ....)  

Habe dann noch ein wenig Zeug gekauft und zum Bike dazubestellt und schau mal was wird ...

Viele Grüße,

der Olinger


----------



## Mutton (1. Mai 2006)

So, 

die finale Woche, nämlich die 18. KW ist angebrochen. Hoffe. das mein GC Comp den Weg in dieser oder spätestens Anfang nächster Woche zu mir findet.

Es gibt ja noch ein paar Leute, die auf ein Comp warten... Auf dass das Warten ein Ende hat


----------



## Bretty (2. Mai 2006)

Servus,
habe heute per mail mitgeteilt bekommen , das Ich mein BIKE abholen kann. 
VMT war 19 KW.
Werde mich am Donnerstag auf den Weg machen das ES 8 abzuholen.    

Gruß Bretty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (2. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich seh auch schon Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Wenn alles passt wird morgen mein ES 8 verschickt.

ToM


----------



## Tom_Leo (2. Mai 2006)

Bretty schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> habe heute per mail mitgeteilt bekommen , das Ich mein BIKE abholen kann.
> VMT war 19 KW.
> Werde mich am Donnerstag auf den Weg machen das ES 8 abzuholen.
> ...



Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. Habe VMT KW17 und betr. meines ES 8 aber noch nichts gehört.  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Mighty (2. Mai 2006)

Mhh, habe VMT KW14 und ebenfalls noch keine positive Nachricht   ...und das bei dem Traumwetter  ...


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

Mighty schrieb:
			
		

> Mhh, habe VMT KW14 und ebenfalls noch keine positive Nachricht   ...und das bei dem Traumwetter  ...




Hallo Mighty,

habe eben nochmal bei der Hotline angerufen, weil ich mein ES8 kommende Woche benötige und habe erfahren, dass es seit gestern Nachmittag montiert wird und spätestens am Freitag in den Versand geht.  

Melde mich hier nochmals, wenn ich heute oder morgen das besagte Mail von Canyon bekomme.

Wahrscheinlich werden unsere Räder gerade parallel aufgebaut.  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Aladin (3. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich das alles so lesen,dann schein ich ja wieder der Dumme zu sein mit meinem VMT 7KW.Mir konnte man bei Canyon gestern nicht sagen wann mein RC8 Montiert wird.Wünsche euch viel Glück das Ihr eure Biks bekommt.

Tom


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das alles so lesen,dann schein ich ja wieder der Dumme zu sein mit meinem VMT 7KW.Mir konnte man bei Canyon gestern nicht sagen wann mein RC8 Montiert wird.Wünsche euch viel Glück das Ihr eure Biks bekommt.
> 
> Tom



Hallo Aladin,

so wie es aussieht geht für die Montage von deinem RC8 noch ein Teil ab. Was mich nur wundert ist das man dir nicht sagt wo das Problem liegt...

Wenn z.B. die Rahmen abgehen dann kann man doch den Kunden informieren und ihn über die Situation aufklären.  

Halte durch! - und frage nochmal bei der Hotline (oder PN an Staabi) dezitiert nach warum man den VMT bereits um über 10 Wochen überschritten hat.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladin (3. Mai 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aladin,
> 
> so wie es aussieht geht für die Montage von deinem RC8 noch ein Teil ab. Was mich nur wundert ist das man dir nicht sagt wo das Problem liegt...
> 
> ...



Vor Wochen sagte man mir es fehlen Teile,dann auf einmal der Rahmen.Staabi hat mir leider seid letzter Woche noch nicht zurück geschrieben.Irgend was ist wohl schief gelaufen aber keiner von Canyon ist in der Lage mal zu sagen was mit meiner Bestellung ist.So langsam platzt mir der Kragen!


----------



## Mighty (3. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antwort Tom_Leo  ! Bei dem Traumwetter ist die Vorfreude doppelt groß   !


----------



## ToM04 (3. Mai 2006)

Juhuu,

mein Rad wird morgen versendet. Somit wurde mein VMT eingehalten.

LG,

ToM


----------



## Aladin (3. Mai 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuu,
> 
> mein Rad wird morgen versendet. Somit wurde mein VMT eingehalten.
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch  

Ich glaube bei mir nicht mehr dran.Das Faß ist übergelaufen


----------



## ToM04 (3. Mai 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch
> 
> Ich glaube bei mir nicht mehr dran.Das Faß ist übergelaufen



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich hätte sicher ned so lange gewartet.

So wie es aussieht sind generell wenig RCs ausgeliefert worden.

Tut mir leid, dass es nicht geklappt hat.

ToM


----------



## Mighty (3. Mai 2006)

trtrtrtrt... Trommelwirbel ! Bei mir hats auch geklappt ! Grade eben habe ich die ersehnte Mail vorgefunden, dumdidum ... Das heißt, wenn alles gut geht noch ca. 1 Woche dann gehts in die Hügel. ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Mai 2006)

Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr nicht per Nachnahme zahlt und euch die "fast" Woche spart, aber naja, euer Ding.


----------



## loxa789 (3. Mai 2006)

man kann leider nur aus deutschland per nachname zahlen. komme aus österreich da geht sowas nicht. konnte aber damals(vmt6) warten wir hatten bis mitte April schnee.
mfg loxa789


----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

Hat denn heute nicht jeder eine Kreditkarte? Da braucht man sich auch nicht darum kümmern, dass am besagten Anliefertermin das Geld zu Hause ist.


----------



## Wuudi (3. Mai 2006)

Aber doch keine Kreditkarte mit Limit >2.000â¬ ... at least ich aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (3. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber doch keine Kreditkarte mit Limit >2.000â¬ ... at least ich aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden nicht...



Habe da noch nie bedenken gehabt. Im Gegenteil, das Limit kann eigentlich nicht groÃ genug sein. Sollte im Ausland USA, Asien etc. gesundheitlich was sein, dann mÃ¶chte ich mir auch sofort ein Krankenhaus leisten kÃ¶nne.
MiÃbrauch sollte eigentlich durch die Kreditkartengesellschaft Ã¼ber eine Versicherung gedeckelt sein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Mai 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn heute nicht jeder eine Kreditkarte? Da braucht man sich auch nicht darum kümmern, dass am besagten Anliefertermin das Geld zu Hause ist.




muss nicht. innerhalb D kannst du fast alles mit ec bezahlen. ich selbst hatte noch kein fall, wo ich in D nicht mit ec weiterkam. sowieso meine liebste bezahlform. 

kreditkarte ist aber in jedem land ausserhalb von Europa zu empfehlen.

gibts ja auch kostenlos:

http://www.dkb.de/


----------



## braintrust (3. Mai 2006)

also ich find nachname nicht soo toll...da find ich vorkasse irgendwie relaxter...das bike ist bestellt, kommt quasi nach termin an und gut ist.
bei nachname gabs hier ja schon einige überraschungen, dass das teil zu früh da war und kein geld im haus war 
somal bei vorkasse das paket zur not bei nem nachbarn abgegeben werden kann. 
somit könnte das lästige schlangestehen bei der post und dann den dicken karton ins auto packen(hat ja nich jeder nen van oder kombi) ja entfallen 
zudem hab ich irgendwo mal gehört, dass die post gar keine pakete ausliefert die einen so hohen nachnamepreis haben. stimmt das eigtl?


----------



## Aladin (3. Mai 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich hätte sicher ned so lange gewartet.
> 
> So wie es aussieht sind generell wenig RCs ausgeliefert worden.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,
wie viele RCs verkauft oder bestellt wurden weiß ich nicht.Sind das nicht die selben Rahmen wie XC ? Ich wollte ja noch umstellen auf XC wie die Probleme aufgetreten sind in der 8 oder 9 KW.Aber laut Aussage von Canyon hätte ich noch bis in den Sommer rein warten müssen.Ich werde morgen noch mal Anrufen,vielleicht können sie mir ja endlich einen ungefähren Montagetermin nennen.Bin jetzt leider seid ein paar Wochen ohne Bike,da ich mein Nerve6 verkauft habe.
Bis denn mal


----------



## M_Garfield (4. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein WXC8 bekommen? Letzte Info für unsere Bestellung war KW22 (nach den üblichen Verschiebungen). Da ich in der KW20 in Koblenz wäre, hätte ich die leise Hoffnung nach einem früheren Termin gehegt... Wird wohl nur eine Hoffnung bleiben....


----------



## Bayker (4. Mai 2006)

hey mal ne frage. bekomme ich nach dem das geld überwiesemn wurde bei der vorausbezahlung eigentlich ne email das sie das bike dann losschicken oder nich?

 hab ja eine bekommen wo drin stand das es fertich zum versand bereit ist. wars das jetzt?. also überwiesen isses. nur meine eltern wollen mir nich sagen obs schon da is. hab ja morgen geburtstag und buis dahin mussi noch warten. und suchen habbich keine lust zu. lol   . es kribbelt !


----------



## stick007 (4. Mai 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find nachname nicht soo toll...da find ich vorkasse irgendwie relaxter...das bike ist bestellt, kommt quasi nach termin an und gut ist.
> bei nachname gabs hier ja schon einige überraschungen, dass das teil zu früh da war und kein geld im haus war



Hallo,

eigentlich finde Nachnahme auch nicht so toll. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen. 
Ich habe die Bezahlungsart von Vorkasse auf Nachnahme geändert, da ich dadurch das Bike ein paar Tage früher bekommen habe. Nachdem ich ja fast 6 Monate warten mußte und der geplante Termin für den Urlaub in Österreich bedenklich nah kam, wollte ich einfach das Bike so schnell wie möglich bekommen.
Daher habe ich auf Anraten aus dem Forum und eines Mitarbeiters bei Canyon eben doch die eher ungeliebte Nachnahme gewählt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Mai 2006)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Nach mehreren Aussage hier im Forum verzögert sich die Auslieferung bei Vorkasse um mehere Tage bis zu einer Woche.


----------



## SlimJim (4. Mai 2006)

Juhu, das Warten hat ein Ende!!!  

Hab mein Yellowstone am 15.04. bestellt, am 19.04. kam die Nachricht, voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 22. KW (Ende Mai). Heute kam ne E-Mail, dass das Bike rausgegangen ist und in den nächsten 2-4 Tagen bei mir ankommt.  

Das nenn ich doch mal ne Überaschung, 4 Wochen früher als geplant  

*Ick freu ma*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2006)

und wurden eure bikes dann vom postboten vorbeigebracht oder musstet ihr in eine filiale fahren?
wÃ¼rde mich gerade mal bei den stÃ¤dtern interessieren,wie dass da lÃ¤uft. irgendwie ist mir ja nicht so wohl bei dem gedanken dass da son postjunge mein 2000â¬ packet hochtrÃ¤gt *g*

das mit der schnelleren lieferung stimmt allerdings auch...bekommt man da auch eine versandbestÃ¤tigung?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Mai 2006)

DHL liefert bis vor die Wohnungstüre. Ich geh dem Postler sogar entgegen bis an die Haustüre, damit hab ich kein Problem.

Aber ich lasse alles in die Firma anliefern, da ists dann gar kein Problem (Aufzug, breite Gänge etc.).

Falls sie einen nicht antreffen ist ein oranger Zettel im Briefkasten und ich kanns am nächsten Werktag in der mir zugeordneten Filiale abholen.

Sagt mal, noch nie ne NachnaHme bekommen?

Canyon verschickt laut Aussagen hier im Forum eine Mail, sobald das Rad versandt ist.


----------



## stick007 (4. Mai 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> und wurden eure bikes dann vom postboten vorbeigebracht oder musstet ihr in eine filiale fahren?
> [...]



Natürlich bringt der Post/DHL Mitarbeiter das Paket an der Lieferardresse vorbei. 



			
				braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie ist mir ja nicht so wohl bei dem gedanken dass da son postjunge mein 2000 packet hochträgt *g*
> [...]


Sorgen brauchst Du Dir nicht zu machen mein Karton war kein bißchen durch den Transport beschädigt. Körperlich sollte der Post/DHL Mitarbeiter auch dieser Herausforderung gewachsen sein.  

Gruß
Björn


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

> Canyon verschickt laut Aussagen hier im Forum eine Mail, sobald das Rad versandt ist.



letztes jahr habe ich keine bekommen - vielleicht ist das heuer anders


----------



## braintrust (4. Mai 2006)

ah sehr gut 
natÃ¼rlich hab ich schon nachname-sachen bekommen, allerdings nie in dem >2000â¬ bereich...wenn ich es mir recht Ã¼berlege hab ich nochnie 2000 in bar in der hand gehabt, bin halt armer studi..was soll man machen 

aber dann werd ich auch per nachname ordern


----------



## dawncore (4. Mai 2006)

SlimJim schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, das Warten hat ein Ende!!!
> 
> Hab mein Yellowstone am 15.04. bestellt, am 19.04. kam die Nachricht, voraussichtlicher Montagetermin 22. KW (Ende Mai). Heute kam ne E-Mail, dass das Bike rausgegangen ist und in den nächsten 2-4 Tagen bei mir ankommt.
> 
> ...



Das ist einfach nicht fair  

Ich freue mich für dich sehr, das ist ein großartiger Moment und die Vorfreude steigt ins Unermessliche. Aber ich verstehe einfach die Politik nicht warum man auf ein günstigeres Iowa bis jetzt 5 Wochen warten muss und ein Yellowstone wird ratz fratz fertiggestellt, wobei  ein Montagetermin  noch lange nicht in Sicht ist, da RC etc. gebaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticino (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo !
Ich komme auch noch mal in die wartezimmer jetzt. Habe mein XC6 anfang april bestellt ... inzwischen dank eine storno ist ein XC7 geworden. WMT KW19. Hoffe es verschibt sicht nicht zu lang ... sonst muss noch lange mit mein "alte" mtb fahren .


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Mai 2006)

LOL. Eins in L? Dann wars meins. Ich hab VMT18/19 für das XC6/M. Ich werde am Montag nochmal anrufen und fragen ob nicht doch ein XC7 in M über ist.


----------



## solberg (4. Mai 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> ah sehr gut
> natürlich hab ich schon nachname-sachen bekommen, allerdings nie in dem >2000 bereich...wenn ich es mir recht überlege hab ich nochnie 2000 in bar in der hand gehabt, bin halt armer studi..was soll man machen
> 
> aber dann werd ich auch per nachname ordern


das klappt schon gut mit dem zahlen. letztes jahr war nur der postbote überrascht das ich soviel bargeld da hatte.

@brain wo in berlin fährst du denn? bin im sommer mal ein paar wochen in potsdam und da nehm ichs bike mit. wenns es denn kommt.

nun zum wartezimmer: bestellt xc3 am 2.3. termin sollte 14kw sein. hab heut angerufen und teile sollen alle da sein und bis anfang nächster woche montiert. na mal gucken


----------



## gk_canyon (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

leider muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass es für diejenigen von Euch, die ein RC 8 bestellt haben, zu einem erneuten Lieferverzug kommt, da die Rahmen leider nicht zum vorgesehenen Termin verschifft wurden. Konkret bedeutet es, dass die Rahmen sich mittlerweile auf dem Weg nach Deutschland befinden und wir mit dem Eintreffen Ende Mai rechnen. Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass die Montage dieser Räder umgehend erfolgt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich Eure Geduld dem Ende neigt - daher kann ich nur um Euer Verständnis bitten und hoffen, dass  ihr noch so viele Reservenerven habt, dass ihr die ausstehenden Wochen ausharren könnt/wollt und Euch vom Produkt überzeugen laßt.

Eine positive Nachricht habe ich für alle WXC 7 / WXC 8 KundInnen, die vor einigen Wochen einen Brief über den Lieferverzug erhalten haben. Diese Räder werden, wie angekündigt, bis KW 22 montiert sein und umgehend ausgeliefert.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Euch gerne zur Verfügung!

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## JürgenH (4. Mai 2006)

Jaaaa, dann wird das ja doch noch was mit Biken in Österreich Anfang Juni 
*Freu*


----------



## aufeowa (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert,zwecks Auslieferung *ES 7*
VM Kw 17

Es fehlt uns leider noch etwas (Rahmen) 
sollte mitte nächster Woche kommen und anschließend zusammen geschraubt werden.

Also noch *zwei Wochen WARTEN*

Ich hoffe das warten lohnt sich


----------



## ticino (4. Mai 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> LOL. Eins in L? Dann wars meins. Ich hab VMT18/19 für das XC6/M. Ich werde am Montag nochmal anrufen und fragen ob nicht doch ein XC7 in M über ist.



Nein, ein M. Und werde ich die nicht stornieren  , habe schon viel glueck gehabt dass noch eine frei geworden ist.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Mai 2006)

also das mit ES nervt mich auch. im Februar bestellt- Im May noch nix da. Manche bestellen ihre Räder und 2 wochen später gehen die abholen.


----------



## Wakko (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Gesine,

ich habe am 13.1. ein WXC8 in S bestellt, allerdings keine Infos bezgl Lieferverzug erhalten. Bekomme ich das dann trotzdem in KW22 oder ist meine Bestellung untergegangen?


----------



## Airwastl (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Lieferprobleme wie jedes Jahr. Mich macht des voll fertig. 
Da bestellt man sich ein Torque 3 und fragt auch noch vorher wann es denn "wirklich" fertig sein wird, weil man es ja aus dem vergangenem jahr nur all zu gut kennt und dann... 
Zuerst hieß es, dass es KW18 höchstwahrscheinlich fertig sein wird. Also dachte ich mir, ruf ich doch nochmal so ne woche vorher an weil bei canyon weis man ja nie so. Am Telefon wurde mir dann versichert, dass ich es morgen (also Freitag) abholen könnte. Ich sollte aber nochmal so zwei tage vorher anrufen.
Als ich das tat bekam ich auf einmal zu hören, dass es plötzlich im Mai garnichtmehr fertig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Mai 2006)

Hmm, wxc8 im november bestellt.. noch nix da... also nicht sumsen wegen den 3 monaten


----------



## torquer I (4. Mai 2006)

jaja,
mein torque ltd hat montage kw 23!!
aber das halten wir durch, oder?!

hab heute mit der hotline telefoniert und der canyon-mitarbeiter hat mir den termin nochmal bestätigt und hinzugefügt, daß die torque-linie eine der wenigen ist die kaum verzug hat.
und wer noch interesse an einem torque ltd hat, schnell anrufen, heute mittag war wieder eins verfügbar, ebenso torque 2.


----------



## hackipilke (4. Mai 2006)

ich erwart`s kaum noch...
wer kann mir sagen was canyon für schläuche einsetzt?
hoff die taugen was...


----------



## Wuudi (4. Mai 2006)

Conti oder Schwalbe - je nach Bike


----------



## hackipilke (4. Mai 2006)

danke, is ja nicht schlecht!
nicht daß mir bei der ersten tour die luft auseht!!!


----------



## Airwastl (4. Mai 2006)

Aber der Augenblick in dem man den Laden zum ersten mal sieht ist mit keinen Worten zu beschreiben. Dann geht man rein und sieht all diese wunderschönen bikes stehen und denkt sich nur: Danke lieber Gott, dass es entlich soweit ist und ich mein Canyon in Empfang nehemen darf. 
So gings mir letztes Jahr als ich mein ES5 geholt hab.

Also haltet durch.
Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## Wakko (4. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wxc8 im november bestellt.. noch nix da... also nicht sumsen wegen den 3 monaten



4 

Aber hast Du Nachricht wg der Lieferverzögerung bekommen? Ich nämlich nicht und Gesine hatte geschrieben, daß nur die demnächst eins bekommen, die diese Nachricht bekommen haben


----------



## uss (4. Mai 2006)

Weiß jemand wie es mit den *Grand Canyon Comp's* aussieht? Sollen ja diese Woche montiert werden? Hab jetzt auch keine Lust Canyon mit Mails zu belästigen, die bekommen bestimmt einige Hundert am Tag mit immer den gleichen Fragen!! ("Canyon, wann ist denn mein Bike fertig?   )


----------



## Bretty (4. Mai 2006)

Servus,

verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer , habe heute mein ES 8 abgeholt.
Wirklich Leute sehr geiles Bike  , warten lohnt sich .
Demnächst Bilder in der Gallerie.

Gruß Bretty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aladin (4. Mai 2006)

gk_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> leider muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass es für diejenigen von Euch, die ein RC 8 bestellt haben, zu einem erneuten Lieferverzug kommt, da die Rahmen leider nicht zum vorgesehenen Termin verschifft wurden. Konkret bedeutet es, dass die Rahmen sich mittlerweile auf dem Weg nach Deutschland befinden und wir mit dem Eintreffen Ende Mai rechnen. Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass die Montage dieser Räder umgehend erfolgt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich Eure Geduld dem Ende neigt - daher kann ich nur um Euer Verständnis bitten und hoffen, dass  ihr noch so viele Reservenerven habt, dass ihr die ausstehenden Wochen ausharren könnt/wollt und Euch vom Produkt überzeugen laßt.
> 
> ...



Muss ich das verstehen!?
Ich habe heute eine mail von Canyon bekommen das für mein RC8 in M alles an Lager ist und der Montageauftrag in der Werkstadt ist.Soll diese Aussage mal wieder nicht stimmen dann wäre das eine Bodenlose frechheit von Canyon.


----------



## Tom_Leo (4. Mai 2006)

Am Mittwoch Vormittag wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein ES8 seit Dienstag Nachmittag montiert wird und das Bike spätestens am Donnerstag versendet wird.
Bis dato habe ich keine E-Mail erhalten das das Bike versendet wurde. Aber erfahre heute wieder aus dem Wartezimmer, dass Leute ihr ES8 abgeholt haben, die VMT in KW19 hätten und nicht KW17 wie ich.

Werde morgen gleich in der Früh mal anrufen...

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Horni (5. Mai 2006)

Ich nehme jetzt auch zum ersten mal im Wartezimmer Platz. Habe am 21.02. ein XC9, Größe M, bestellt. Laut Bestellbestätigung voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 21/06. Ich habe am 13.04. dann einen Brief von Canyon bekommen, in dem ein Lieferverzug bis voraussichtlich KW24/06 (Eintreffen des Rahmens bei Canyon) mitgeteilt wurde. Also rechne ich, falls die Rahmen tatsächlich pünktlich eintreffen sollten, mit einem Montagetermin in KW 25/06. 
Gibt es jemand, der auch noch auf ein XC7 bis XC9 in Größe M wartet ? 
Noch bin ich bereit auf das Rad zu warten. Sollte sich aber eine weitere Verzögerung der Auslieferung ergeben, werde ich über eine Stornierung nachdenken.


----------



## stick007 (5. Mai 2006)

Horni schrieb:
			
		

> Noch bin ich bereit auf das Rad zu warten. Sollte sich aber eine weitere Verzögerung der Auslieferung ergeben, werde ich über eine Stornierung nachdenken.



Das Problem an der Sache ist, das sich das Warten einfach lohnt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ticino (5. Mai 2006)

Horni schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jemand, der auch noch auf ein XC7 bis XC9 in Größe M wartet ?



Ja, ich warte auf XC7 in grosse M. Sollte W22 (oder 19) montiert werden.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Mai 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch Vormittag wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein ES8 seit Dienstag Nachmittag montiert wird und das Bike spätestens am Donnerstag versendet wird.
> Bis dato habe ich keine E-Mail erhalten das das Bike versendet wurde. Aber erfahre heute wieder aus dem Wartezimmer, dass Leute ihr ES8 abgeholt haben, die VMT in KW19 hätten und nicht KW17 wie ich.
> 
> Werde morgen gleich in der Früh mal anrufen...
> ...



das ist das was mich nervt. leute bestellen SPÄTER und bekommen die räder FRÜHER.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drei_c (5. Mai 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dato habe ich keine E-Mail erhalten das das Bike versendet wurde. Aber erfahre heute wieder aus dem Wartezimmer, dass Leute ihr ES8 abgeholt haben, die VMT in KW19 hätten und nicht KW17 wie ich.
> Werde morgen gleich in der Früh mal anrufen...
> Gruß
> Tom



Jaja, die letzten Tage sind die intensivsten...
Trotzdem: cool bleiben. Ich hatte die Kohle für mein ES7 auch als erster, der Forumsteilnehmer hier überwiesen und das Bike hatten andere (Abholer - mit VMT 2 Wochen nach mir) trotzdem vor mir. Also nicht gleich unruhig werden.

Versand (einschl. Bike versandfertig machen) geht halt einfach einige Zeit... außerdem ist es nicht sicher, dass Du extra eine Mail mit der Versandmitteilung erhältst. Ich habe damals auch keine Nachricht über den Versand erhalten - ledigl. die Rechnung per mail.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## gk_canyon (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Aladin,

wir haben einige der RC 8 Rahmen, die wir noch vor dem Container retten konnten, per Luft kommen lassen. Diese Rahmen haben wir jetzt den Kunden mit der niedrigesten Auftragsnummer (Bestelleingang) zugeordnet. Daher ist die Aussage des Kollegen vollkommen richtig und Dein Rad wird in den kommenden Tagen montiert.

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## Tom_Leo (5. Mai 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, die letzten Tage sind die intensivsten...
> Trotzdem: cool bleiben. Ich hatte die Kohle für mein ES7 auch als erster, der Forumsteilnehmer hier überwiesen und das Bike hatten andere (Abholer - mit VMT 2 Wochen nach mir) trotzdem vor mir. Also nicht gleich unruhig werden.



Also ich kann dir sagen, dass mich das noch nicht aus der Fassung bringt. Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter ist das Bike fertig, und lt. Kreditkarteninstitut ist der Zahlungsbetrag auch an Canyon heute Vormittag freigegeben worden.

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum manche das Bike früher bekommen, obwohl sie einen späteren VMT genannt bekommen haben. Und dass bei gleicher Rahmengröße und gleichem Modell.   

Da kann man nicht mehr sagen, dass man Probleme mit Lieferanten hat...

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich auch für alle die Ihr ES bereits haben  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## gk_canyon (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

gerne gebe ich Euch Infos zum aktuellen Stand Euer Bestellung etc, um Euch die Wartezeit zu erleichtern - im besten Fall zu verkürzen.

Für eine schnelle Bearbeitung benötige ich immer eine Email, die Eure  Kundennummer und Euren Namen enthält.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe!

Wünsche Euch schon mal ein schönes Wochenende!

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## mekki20 (5. Mai 2006)

So, seit gestern darf auch ich ganz offiziell warten. Mein Grand Canyon Ultimate wird in KW26 montiert. *frohoi*
Ich bin schon so heiß aufs biken. Nach einem Jahr Abstinenz!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Mai 2006)

warum abstinenz?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. Mai 2006)

Bike: keins (das letzte wurde geklaut), aber bald "Grand Canyon Ultimate 2006"


----------



## mekki20 (5. Mai 2006)

Ja genau, mir wurde mein Bike geklaut. War zwar nicht das tollste; n Grisley Megadisc. Aber ich hatte 3 Wochen zuvor ne komplett neue Shimano XT-Schaltung montiert.
Das neue Bike werd ich auf jeden Fall jedes Mal mit in meine Wohnung in den 6. Stock schleppen.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (5. Mai 2006)

So, Neuzugang im Wartezimmer  

Hab am Montag ein ES-X 8 bestellt in Größe M. Das ES-X 7 war in M leider schon ausverkauft. Nach reiflicher Überlegung und einigen Gesprächen habe ich mich dann doch zum teureren durchgerungen da mir das Konzept vom Bike einfach gefällt und ich meine das es meinem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird  

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist KW 26. Wir haben jetzt die 18 Woche die sich dem Ende neigt, also über 2 Monate. Arghh ich kann jetzt schon euch Wartende verstehen und fühle mit  

Na dann... *wart,wart,wart*


----------



## solberg (5. Mai 2006)

mir wurden jetzt noch 2 wochen gesagt (xc3 in M sollte KW14 montiert werden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (5. Mai 2006)

Habe heute Mittag einen persönlichen Anruf bekommen, dass mein Nerve ES8 heute versendet wird.

Juuuuuuuchhuuuu! 


Das warten hat somit eine Ende und ich habe mein Baby spätestens Mitte nächster Woche.

Habe zwar noch keine Mail von Canyon... ...aber wird schon passen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## RonnyS (5. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein ESX 7 "Limited" - ausverkauft in M


----------



## dsp (5. Mai 2006)

Heute hört die KW18 auf... Grund genug, mal nachzufragen wo mein GrandCanyon Pro bleibt. Irgendwas muss da schief gelaufen sein. Ich muss weitere 2 Wochen im Wartezimmer bleiben ...

Laut Begründung ist da bei der Lieferung irgendwas schief gelaufen. Und mein Bike war da mit dabei... (Ist da ein LKW umgefallen?)

Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude sagte irgendwer. Na ich hoffe die Freude steigert sich weiter, wenn ich es wirklich da habe.

Tschö... ich geh jetz in den Biergarten.


----------



## Bayker (6. Mai 2006)

ALSO. komm grad von meiner geb feier und bin das bike eigentlich den ganzen nachmittag gefahren / bestaunt/ gestreichelt....... wie das so is wenn man verliebt is. lol. also zur qualität muss ich sagend as es der oberhammer is. das bike sieht verdammt geil aus und die bremsen sind lebensgefährlich geil :-D. wie die reinhauen. da brauchst nichma mittm kleinen finger zucken schon stehste. heute nur ne kleine tour von 10 km gefahren um die bremsen einzufahren und ich muss sagen die sind MÖRDER BRUTAL. der sound des bikes is sehr sehr groovy. vorallem die reifen hauen richtig rein. geiler grip!!!!. nur beim bremsen kann ich, was vllt auch an meinem gewicht (75kg) liegt über das viorderrad schieben. sprich: mit dem vorderrad bremsspuren auf dem asphalt ziehen. derbe derbe das bike. hab aba eine kleine mikrometergrioße beule am oberrohrschriftzug entdeckt. lol aba die stört mich nich weil man sie 1. nie sieht, man sie kaum und nur mit glück erfühlen kann und ach egal. scheiß drauf :lo:. und was ich zu bemängeln habe is, dass der schaltzug schlampig angebracht is. Hier fehlte die endhülse und er is total ausgefranzt. Ansonsten ein sehr geiles bike. die transportsicherungen haben ihren dienst erfüllt und es is alles heile angekommen. sofort ( gegen den willen meines vater ) die reflektoren entfernt und rauf auf die kiste. dann den erstebesten weg ausm garten genommen und rauf auf die straße. sone kleine seitenstraße. ( wohen aufm lande und das is sone kleine geteerte straße. ) ich hatte großen repsekt vor den bremsen, da sie schon bei der montage gut packten. allerdings erst nach einer halben stunden ( vorne und hinten ) einbremsen so bissig zuhauten wie ich noch nie ne bremse erlebt habe. will ja nix sagen aba mit den teilen kriste en roller zum stehen . man muss sehr vorsichtig sein. das geräusch beim einfahren empfand ich nicht als schlimm und es hat spaß gemacht die immer zuwachsende bremsleistung zu spüren. auch hinten gings prima. danach sofort meienn kleinen bruder ( 11 ) eingepackt und rauf aufe piste, fotos schießen. ich bin sehr beeindruckt vond em ganzen bike. der pearl macht zwar nochn paar zischgeräusche aba denke das die sich noch verdünnisieren. Ich  finde die schnellspanner zwar net allzu hübsch aba sie erfüllen ihren zweck. werd da aba noch andere dranpacken. ja die erste fahr auf schotter ( einmal rum ummen see )  war sehr schön, allerdings stotterte die vorderbremse etwas. vllt mag das urteil auch zu eilich eingehiolt sein, aber  es kann ja sein das staub auf scheibe und belag dieses stottern verursachen. bin mir da eigentlich ziemlich sicher, da ich am späten abend noch etwas mit wasser hantiert habe und danach gings dann ziemlich gut und ohne stottern. hinten wie gesagt keine "probleme". wenn man so etwas als problem benennen kann. echtn geiler hobel. bilder habbich reichlich geschossen. auch unteranderem detailaufnahmen und ein video, welches mein kleiner bruder gemacht hat. werde die dann hochladen. die sram X9 schaltgriffe und das X0 schaltwerk sind der hammer. bin mehr als zufrieden. die sanft man durch die gänge zappen kann. einfach ein traum. so schöööööön. achja das issn XL Rahmen und nen 120er vorbau. das passt wie angegegossen ( 1,89 / 89 ). nur nu jetzt muss ich mich mit der ganzen federwegs einstellung beschäftigen. das wirdn arbeit. aba eigentlich bin ich shcon im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit der einstellung. hatter gut gemacht der Leo Martel, der meinen hobel montiert hat. fettes lob!!!. nur die hülle hättste druff hauen können. issn bischen ärgerlich wegen dem ausgefranzten zu aba naja. das bike kam übrigens 2 tage nach überweisungsdatum. vor 2 wochen genau. meine eltern haben mich sooooooooooo schrecklich warten lassen aba naja. das wars wert !!!!!. 


in diesem sinne. GEILES BIKE. FETTES LOB AN CANYON. ihr baut die geilsten BIKES!!!!!! Bilder in meiner galerie. 

Nach der ersten richtigen ausfahrt folgt dann ein ausführlicher fahrbericht


----------



## Zweistein (6. Mai 2006)

@Bayker
Dann mal Happy Birthday nachträglich...wenigstens ein Bielefelder der sein Canyon bekommt ;-)
Hat jetzt schon einer von den "Comp Besitzern in Spe" was von seiner Bestellung gehört?

sonnigen Tag noch...


----------



## Airwastl (6. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

weiß jemand wo die Rahmen von Canyon geschweist werden und wenn ja wie lange ungefähr der transport dauert. Würde mich mal brennend interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## olafcm (6. Mai 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand wo die Rahmen von Canyon geschweist werden und wenn ja wie lange ungefähr der transport dauert. Würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
> 
> Gruß




ich denke mal taiwan...also kommen die per schiff her...


----------



## Mutton (7. Mai 2006)

Zweistein schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jetzt schon einer von den "Comp Besitzern in Spe" was von seiner Bestellung gehört?



Mein VMT war die 18. KW für mein Comp. Wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, da die anderen Lieferungsverzögerungen abgearbeitet werden müssen. 

Nach Rücksprache mit Canyon sind meine Teile schon mal komplett, fehlt eben nur noch die Montage.

Aber ich warte geduldig und freu mich (nach zwei im letzten Jahr georderten Canyonbikes) auf das dritte. Es lohnt sich 

Keep cool, auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Mai 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand wo die Rahmen von Canyon geschweist werden und wenn ja wie lange ungefähr der transport dauert. Würde mich mal brennend interessieren.
> 
> Gruß



1- 3 monate. bei probleme kanns auch ein halbes jahr dauern, wenns per schiff kommt. das sind die üblichen erfahrungen bei PC komponenten. ich denk, bei MTB rahmen wirds ähnlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

6 Wochen theoretisch ... wenn's gut geht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Mai 2006)

Schnüff. Erst KW22. Dann durch Bestelländerung (anderes Rad und Größe) KW18. Rückfrage in KW18, erfahren das es KW19 werden soll. Beim gerade getätigten Anruf dann erfahren das es nichts wird mit dieser Woche, sondern das es KW20 wird.

Ich hab nächsten Montag B-Day.
Strengt euch mal ein bischen an, da in Koblenz.  Biiiitte!


----------



## Aladin (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute ,
hab heute eine mail von Canyon bekommen das mein RC8 auf die Reise geht!!!!
Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!!!!

Beste Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Mai 2006)

Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ,
> hab heute eine mail von Canyon bekommen das mein RC8 auf die Reise geht!!!!
> Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!!!!
> 
> ...



Kannst Dich schon mal freuen: das Ding ist die reinste "Kletterziege"


----------



## ticino (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo !

Ich habe geraden erfahren meine XC7 (M) ist unterwegs ! VMT W18 und wuerde heute verschikt, super, DANKE Canyon !  
Hoffentlich haengt nicht zu lang am Zoll und darf an wochenende fahren.


----------



## pepper.at (8. Mai 2006)

ticino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich habe geraden erfahren meine XC7 (M) ist unterwegs ! VMT W18 und wuerde heute verschikt, super, DANKE Canyon !
> Hoffentlich haengt nicht zu lang am Zoll und darf an wochenende fahren.



zoll kann leider in der schweiz immer paar tage dauern :-(
aber freu dich schonmal auf das "aufkleber" entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (8. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> 1- 3 monate. bei probleme kanns auch ein halbes jahr dauern, wenns per schiff kommt. das sind die üblichen erfahrungen bei PC komponenten. ich denk, bei MTB rahmen wirds ähnlich sein.


also mein pc, besser mac kam in 4 werktagen aus shanghai


----------



## Airwastl (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich versteh einfach net wieso man des ganze net im vorfeld schon planen kann. Vorallendingen da dieses problem ja schon bekannt ist.
Vielleicht sollte man mehr Personal in der Werkstatt einstellen.


----------



## Freti (8. Mai 2006)

@Bayker

Ich kann ja wirklich verstehen, dass die Gehirnströme wild durcheinander zucken, bei diesem schönen Rad. Aber schreibe den Fahrbericht bitte in deutschem Deutsch. Betrachte es einfach als Übung für dein Bewerbungsschreiben.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Boombe (8. Mai 2006)

[SPAM ON}

LöL! 

[/SPAM OFF]

hey, meine KW is rum- kein bike da  !


----------



## Mutton (8. Mai 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> hey, meine KW is rum- kein bike da  !



was haste geordert?


----------



## Boombe (8. Mai 2006)

XC4 in L - hat hier einklich irgendwer n XC 3,4,5,6.. bestellt? scheint mir so, als gibts hier zu 80% ES(X) fahrer.


----------



## Antagonist (8. Mai 2006)

Moin moin!
Auch ich muss mich wohl noch ein wenig gedulden. Hatte VMT in KW 19, die ja bekanntlich heute beginnt. Da hab ich mir gedacht, ruf mal an und frag nach ..... und es ist auch bei meinem GC Elite so wie von einigen bereits geschrieben: Teile und alles sind zwar komplett, nur es hat keiner Zeit das Teil zusammen zu schrauben  
Mit etwas Glück kommt es vielleicht Ende nächster Woche , aber wohl eher in KW 21 ....

  Und das, wo gerade das Wetter so schön ist !!!!!


----------



## mr.miro (8. Mai 2006)

Leute !!!
Mein Konto ist um 2.800 EUR leichter.  
Die Kiste ist fertiggebaut !!!
Ich habe heute die Rechnung bekommen und die Kohle gleich überwiesen. Habe die Woche Urlaub und es wäre geil, wenn der Postmann die Woche noch, drei mal glingen würde.
An alle die noch warten:
Ich fühle mit Euch !!!

P.S. Bilder folgen


----------



## masterdefcon (8. Mai 2006)

die warterei bringt mich nur auf blöde gedanken! hab mir ein GC comp bestellt (VMT KW 24) und je mehr zeit ich in dem forum und auf der canyon seite verbringe, desto öfters überleg ich mir doch ein fully (zb xc5 oder gleich xc7)anzuschaffen...  

hab heut 5 stunden herumgesucht nach passenden pedalen und flaschenhalter/trinkflasche    vollkommen sinnlos, aber so vergeht die zeit auch....


----------



## thto (8. Mai 2006)

zum spass haben = langsam bergauf und verdammt schnell sicher wieder runter empfehle ich ein ES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (8. Mai 2006)

das ES 7 ist einfach nur BOMBE. von 561 höhenmeter runter auf 213 höhenmeter mit topspeed 65,5 km/h. einfach nur geil. 



so ein geiles handling und der breite lenker sind unglaublich. ich wills niewieder hergeben. 


allerdings habbich auch schon 2 kleine kratzer / bäulchen ( keine tiefe, höchstens 2 mm groß ). weil mir das bike einmal beim putzen und einmal beim posen anner eisdiele umgekippt is. hat jemand ne lösung wie man diese beulen an der stelle verhindern kann?! neoprenschutz umms oberrohr?! meine juicy 7 rubbelt vorne wennse kalt is. 


nach 20 bis 30 hm läuftse schön sanft und bremst wien anker. nur mich nervts das sie nich so bremst wennse kalt is. naja wird bestimmt noch. wie isses bei euch? rubbelte eure juicy vorne auch etzwas beim stärkeren bremsen?! bzw wie habt ihrs beseitigt?!


----------



## Trailsucker (8. Mai 2006)

bei mir tut sie das auch. geht aber nicht weg. nur wenn sie wirklich warm ist. mich störts eig nicht. sie greift bei mir zwar nicht so giftig wie du das beschreibst aber sie ist sehr gut zu dosieren. nur manchmal wünsche ich mir ein wenig härteres zugreifen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Mai 2006)




----------



## Bayker (8. Mai 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir tut sie das auch. geht aber nicht weg. nur wenn sie wirklich warm ist. mich störts eig nicht. sie greift bei mir zwar nicht so giftig wie du das beschreibst aber sie ist sehr gut zu dosieren. nur manchmal wünsche ich mir ein wenig härteres zugreifen.




bei noch härterem zugreifen flieg ich übern lenker. sie hebt grundsätzlich das hinterrad an. nur enn ich gaaaanz vorsichtig zupacke dann gehtse schon vorsichtiger zur sache. hab mich echt über die power und ausdauer gewundert. 

auf diesen schon beschriebenen höhenmetern hatte sie echt biss. liegt vllt auch an der 200er scheibe. und ab 1/4 der strecke lief sie dann auch so wie ichs wollte. sanft kraftvoll und einfach klasse. man muss das baby halt auf temperatur halten. lol. oder liegts an den belägen? muss mal schaun. 


morgen gehts wieda raus innen teutobruger wald. hab mir da nen paar geile trails ausgeguckt. bilder kommen dann ;-). meine hintere scheibe war locker. nurma so nebenbei. checkt hin und wieda ma eure lebensversicherung ( Bremsanlage ) und andere wichtige schrauben   

aba du hattest auch dieses leichte rubbeln beim bremsen?! wenn ich vorsichtig zupacke dann gehtse sanft und lesie zur sache. 

zwar nich dolle aba immerhin. nur wenn ich stärker reinhaue dann rubbelste ne zeit lang, bis sie dann anscheinend auf temperatur is.


----------



## Bayker (8. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

>



is kla      


ich nähe mir grad en neoprenschutz zusammen. hau den dann morgen ums oberrohr. oder gibts sowas auch zu kaufen?!


----------



## dawncore (9. Mai 2006)

ähem... *räusper*..

ich wollte nur an die Leidgenossen mitteilen, dass der Schmerz sich vertiefen wird, der Monat Mai wird wohl durchgehend schön bis hin zu 30° ... eine Smiley Kette erspare ich mir nunmal.


----------



## Bayker (9. Mai 2006)

muahhahah währendessen kann ich schon meine berge rauf und runterheizen 


ihr werdets überstehen. die bikes sinds wert. hab meine heute geputzt. ein traum wenns sauber is. aba viel geiler wenns so richtig dreckig und staubich is. mein ES7 mags schmutzig


----------



## Bayker (9. Mai 2006)

mein oberrohrschutz  aus neopren


----------



## olih (9. Mai 2006)

so, jetzt schreibe ich auch mal.

ich habe im märz ein gc ultimate bestellt, vmt wäre kw 16 gewesen.
in kw 17 habe ich angerufen und der mensch am telefon meinte,
dass es sicher noch in dieser woche käme. 
es wurde kw 18 und ich rufe wieder an, ein anderer mensch am tel meint, dass es diese woche nichts mehr werden würde, ich aber das rad sicher anfang kw19 hätte.
gestern habe ich nochmal angerufen und man sagte mir, dass es nächste woche sicher montiert würde. da ist mir erstmal der kragen geplatzt.
weiter hat man mir erzählt, dass mein rad wohl schon 2 montagetermine hatte, die aber nicht wahrgenommen wurden, die teile seien auch alle auf lager...

hatte ja genügend zeit und habe mich zwischenzeitlich nach alternativen umgesehen.
wenn das rad diese woche nicht ankommt, werde iches abbestellen, ein wenig drauflegen und mir was anderes kaufen (ein giant xtc carbon).

vor lauter frust habe ich sogar mein altes cannondale wieder neu aufgebaut, damit ich bei dem schönen wetter wenigstens fahren kann.

eigentlich wollte ich schon das ultimate, aber wenn ich von woche zu woche vertröstet werde, macht das nicht wirklich spaß, vor allem wenn canyon von sich aus keine infos gibt und man beim nachfragen immer vertröstet wird.

und ja, ich weiss, dass es leute gibt, die länger warten.

einen freundlichen gruß ins wartezimmer von einem wahrscheinlich-doch-nicht -canyon-besitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

Es gibt leute die VIEL länger warten, z.b. seit 23.11.2005
Da jetzt einige Rahmen aus Fernost per Luftfracht eingetroffen sind werden diese Early-Besteller, so denke ich, eingeschoben. Dadurch verschieben sich natürlich auch die Termine der "Spätbesteller".

Also einmal tief durchatmen, dann geht's wieder .


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Mai 2006)

Ich werds überleben, aber selbst wenn ich dann mit meinem Rad zufrieden bin (was ich glaube) werde ich natürlich den Kollegen vom unzuverlässigen VMT (ich weiss, "vermutlicher ...") berichten.

Das ist aber genau das, was ein schlechtes Licht auf den Versender wirft.

Wenn ich das Rad schon nur umständlich vorher anschauen und minimal Probe fahren kann, dann sollte es nach der Kaufentscheidung wenigstens brauchbar flott in meinen Händen sein.

Sonst auch lieber vorher einen VMT nennen, der 2-3 Wochen später liegt. Der Kunde freut sich eher wenns aus versehen früher kommt als später.


----------



## olih (9. Mai 2006)

wie gesagt, ich weiss, dass es leute gibt, die _bedeutend_ länger warten.
ich finde das verhalten von canyon nicht sehr kundenfreundlich. wenn das rad nicht montiert wird, ok, dann sollte man es dem kunden aber bitte auch kommunizieren und nicht sagen, dass es nächste woche soweit wäre (und darauf hoffen, dass dann ein anderer kollege am telefon ist).

du wartest seit 23.11.?
das nenne ich geduld.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

@olih:

Ich nicht, meine bessere Hälfte ... auf ihr WXC8...


----------



## SlimJim (9. Mai 2006)

Tja, Leute, es ist soweit. Nach nur 3 Wochen verabschiede ich mich auch schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer 

Gestern kam mein Yellowstone, ca 4 Wochen früher als geplant. Einfach nur geil, sag ich Euch. Bin gestern schonmal die erste Runde gedreht und muss sagen, ich bin super zufrieden...  

An alle, die noch warten (müssen): Haltet durch, ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert...

Gruß
SlimJim


----------



## ToM04 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

jetzt ist es soweit. Mein ES 8 ist angekommen. Heute abend zusammenschrauben und dann noch bis Freitag warten, da ich vorher nicht zum biken komm. Hauptsache da.

Trotz aller Freude hab ich noch ne Frage:
Ich war in einem Bikeshop (hab dort früher meine Bikes gekauft) und der Typ meinte dass mein Bike sowieso nach einem Jahr bei den Dämpferlagern ausgeschlagen und kaputt ist, weil die Verschraubungen ned gut sind und sich  somit der Dämpfer auch seitlich bewegt.

Was meint ihr dazu?

ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (9. Mai 2006)

@wuudi:
und wie passt das mit slimjim, der sein rad nach 3 wochen bekommen hat zu dem was du angemerkt hast?
das sieht nicht nach system sondern nach willkür beim zusammenbau aus.
er bekommt sein rad 4 wochen vor dem vmt, ich (und auch andere) bedeutend später, da zieht die argumentation mit früh- und spätbestellern nicht.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

@ToM04:

  ja ne, is klar......

@olih:

Strange  aber sie werden schon einen Grund haben


----------



## olih (9. Mai 2006)

@wuudi
ist kein angriff gegen dich, du musst ja auch warten, aber den grund wüsste ich gerne. 
ich kann mir eigentlich keinen triftigen grund bei mir vorstellen, da man mir am tel gesagt hat, dass alle teile auf lager sind.

woran hängt es denn bei dir? sind die rahmen nicht da? 
das sollte doch normalerwiese auch nicht so lange dauern. wir lassen in der firma auch ich china produzieren. produktionszeit ist meist 30 tage, der transport nach d dauert nochmal ungefähr 30 tage. bleiben also 4 monate übrig...


----------



## YB11 (9. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @olih:
> 
> Ich nicht, meine bessere Hälfte ... auf ihr WXC8...



Damit könnte Sie "Wranglers" Wartezimmerrekord vom letzten Jahr brechen! 

Meine Lady wartet seit 17.12. auf das WXC7! 
Letzten Samstag haben wir einen kleinen "Geländeausritt" (ca. 45 km) unternommen. Ich mit dem XC5, Sie mit einem bleischweren Trekkingrad Marke "ATU"!!! Könnt Ihr euch vorstellen was ich mir anhören musste?  Ich bin die ganze Strecke durchgefahren (auch Wanderwege mit Treppen). Meine "Holde" hat z.T. geschoben oder das Rad getragen!  
Um den Ehefrieden zu retten gab es am Abend frisch gegrilltes mit lecker franz. Rotwein (und für mich das trübe Bier aus Bayern) 
Nur durch Wald und Berge fährt sie mit dieser "Gurke" nicht mehr mit!
Unsere nächste gemeinsame Fahrt wird wohl erst nach KW 22 sein!
Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel "Schmerzensgeld" Canyon bei der Abholung des neuen Rades locker macht?


----------



## patsch03 (9. Mai 2006)

hallo

bei den wxc 2' s scheints auch im moment zu stocken  ???

sind momentan zwar erst 2 wochen im verzug, aber einen neuen montage term. können die koblenzer mir nicht mitteilen.

m.f.g.   patsch03


----------



## Wakko (9. Mai 2006)

@Wuudi: Hattest Du eine Nachricht bzgl. Verschiebung des Montagetermins bekommen(WXC8)? Wenn ja, für den wievielten(theoretisch)?


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

@Wakko:

Wie meinst damals in KW13 ? Wurde ich verständigt ja, aber jetzt einen neuen Brief hatte ich nicht erhalten...


----------



## Mutton (9. Mai 2006)

SlimJim schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Leute, es ist soweit. Nach nur 3 Wochen verabschiede ich mich auch schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer
> 
> Gestern kam mein Yellowstone, ca 4 Wochen früher als geplant.



Jetzt fühle ich mich auch ein wenig verar....! Ich bekomme die Auskunft, dass zwar alle Teile vorhanden sind, aber durch die Verzögerungen der letzten Wochen erstmal die früheren Aufträge bearbeitet werden müssen, wofür ich volles Verständnis habe. 
Aber dass solche Sachen passieren (Zitat), finde ich nicht korrekt. (@slimjim Dir natürlich viel Spaß ) Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein YS von einem GC comp in der Montage so sehr unterscheidet, sodass das comp länger braucht und somit hinten ran gestellt wird...

Sieht nach keinem festen Montageplan und System aus...  Kann mir nicht helfen...


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2006)

Oder er hatte einfach nur Glück und ist fälschlicherweise reingerutscht.......


----------



## Mutton (9. Mai 2006)

Möglich, aber bei einigen anderen Fällen ist es ähnlich gelaufen. Letztendlich kann man eh nicht sagen, wie es abläuft. Aus meinen Augen ist es trotzdem ärgerlich und darf einfach nicht passieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (9. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fühle ich mich auch ein wenig verar....! Ich bekomme die Auskunft, dass zwar alle Teile vorhanden sind, aber durch die Verzögerungen der letzten Wochen erstmal die früheren Aufträge bearbeitet werden müssen, wofür ich volles Verständnis habe.
> Aber dass solche Sachen passieren (Zitat), finde ich nicht korrekt. (@slimjim Dir natürlich viel Spaß ) Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein YS von einem GC comp in der Montage so sehr unterscheidet, sodass das comp länger braucht und somit hinten ran gestellt wird...
> 
> Sieht nach keinem festen Montageplan und System aus...  Kann mir nicht helfen...



Also nach deiner Theorie müsste ich mein Iowa schon nach 1-2 Wochen bekommen haben, da es das zweit"kleinste" Fahrrad ist und dementsprechend am zügigsten montiert wird. Warten tue ich dennoch schon seit 6 Wochen.

Aber mir wurde von Gesine gesagt (toller Kontakt!!) dass es in maximal 9 Tagen bei mir ist


----------



## hard66 (9. Mai 2006)

Also Leute es ist soweit .... ich kann mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden .... hab heute mein XC6 in M (bestellt am 5.4.2006) geliefert bekommen ... VMT war KW19 -> hat also genau gepasst


----------



## Mutton (9. Mai 2006)

@dawncore
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich mir solche erheblichen Unterschiede in der Montage der Bikes *nicht* vorstellen kann.


----------



## Wakko (9. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Wakko:
> 
> Wie meinst damals in KW13 ? Wurde ich verständigt ja, aber jetzt einen neuen Brief hatte ich nicht erhalten...



Ja, damals in KW13. Ich hab NIX bekommen!!! 
Auf wann wurde dann der neue Termin verlegt?


----------



## Airwastl (9. Mai 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> jetzt ist es soweit. Mein ES 8 ist angekommen. Heute abend zusammenschrauben und dann noch bis Freitag warten, da ich vorher nicht zum biken komm. Hauptsache da.
> 
> ...



Hi,

also ich hab mir letztes jahr ein ES5 gekauft. Bei mir sind noch keine Probleme aufgetreten, blos der chrom von den Schrauben des Umlenkhebels ist abgegangen. Hab aber kostenlos neue bekommen.

Ich sag mal, dass du dir da keine sorgen machen musst


----------



## Aladin (9. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute das warten hat sich gelohnt.Habe heute mein RC8 bekommen und alles ist Perfect.Die ersten Fahreindrücke kommen später.Besten Dank noch mal an das Canyon Team !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

die Montagetermine hängen von vielen Faktoren ab. Unter anderem auch von der Rahmengröße und dem jeweiligen Modell. Teilweise kommt es auch vor, das nicht alle bestellten Rahmen in einer Größe in den Container passen und dann mit den nächsten versendet werden. Das erfahren wir aber immer erst, wenn die Frachtbriefe da sind. Je nach Konstellation kann es deshalb duchaus sein, das ein später bestelltes Rad früher ausgeliefert werden kann. Ein System steckt dennoch dahinter. Grundsätzlich wird nach Bestelltermin und Verfügbarkeit aller Komponenten montiert. Bei mehreren tausend ausgelieferten Bikes per Anno kann das auch gar nicht anders sein. Dennoch kann es natürlich immer mal wieder gerade jetzt in der Hauptsaison "Härtefälle" geben, die uns immer sehr leid tun.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## pepper.at (9. Mai 2006)

wann werden denn dann die nächsten GC comp (größe S) montiert ?
glückwunsch an die YS bestizer, welche ihr bike eher bekommen haben.
muste leztes jahr schon abbestellen und hoffe das ich dieses jahr mit dem warten durchhalte.

gruß pepper


----------



## nikka (9. Mai 2006)

...ich muss sagen, mein ruhepuls hat sich gerade schlagartig verdoppelt...habe nämlich soeben von canyon eine mail bekommen und kann mein *wxc8 *ab sofort in koblenz abholen!!!!!!!
unglaublich, nach so langer warterei - habe die mail sicherheitshalber mehrfach gelesen!
also.......TSCHÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSSS an das wartezimmer - und HEAD UP !!
nikka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterdefcon (9. Mai 2006)

viel interessanter ist, wann die GC comp LARGE montiert werden bzw. ob bei dem/der modell/größe mit einem montageverzug gerechnet werden muss!!


----------



## pepper.at (9. Mai 2006)

Ja evtl kann Michael ja mal etwas zu den GC Comps allgemein sagen. Ob in den verschiedenen (bei mir S) Größen mit verzug zu rechnen ist. Danke im voraus.


----------



## uss (9. Mai 2006)

Ich warte auch noch auf eine Antwort hinsichtlich des Liefertermins des GC Comp, allerdings in M!! Aber das sollte wohl keine Rolle spielen, die werden doch wohl in einem Rutsch montiert ?!?


----------



## Mutton (9. Mai 2006)

Auf meine Anfrage hin wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein comp (M) in den nächsten 10 Tagen montiert werden soll. Mal sehen, ob es klappt. Ich hoffe es. Vielleicht auch ein paar Tage eher?!?


----------



## olih (9. Mai 2006)

@staabi

das mit dem rahmen, der nicht verfügbar ist, scheint nach aussage eures mannes am telefon bei mir nicht der fall zu sein, da mein rad schon 2 montagetermine gehabt hätte, die aber aus ihm nicht ersichtlichen gründen nicht zustande gekommen wären.
wenn es wirklich daran liegen würde, dass ihr einen produktionsrückstand aufolen müsst und erst mal die ältern bestellungen montiert, dann passt das von slimjim ja wohl gar nicht rein...

außerdem wäre es ein feiner zug von euch wenn ihr eure kunden auf dem laufenden halten würdet. ihr verkauft ja schließlich keine pfennigartikel.

kann man von dir das genaue (und mehr oder weniger verbindliche) montagedatum erfahren?
gc ultimate in m.


----------



## Boombe (9. Mai 2006)

Fiese Warterei: jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich noch ma rumgekuckt, die Finanzen gecheckt und das XC4 durch ein ESX-6 ersetzt. Hoffentlich verdoppelt sich der VMT jetzt nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (9. Mai 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> Fiese Warterei: jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich noch ma rumgekuckt, die Finanzen gecheckt und das XC4 durch ein ESX-6 ersetzt. Hoffentlich verdoppelt sich der VMT jetzt nich.


super tausch. ist das noch in allen größen verfügbar gewesen?


----------



## Boombe (9. Mai 2006)

in L isses noch da, mehr weiss ich nich. mir wurde beim xc4 n L zugewiesen, somit beim esx-6 auch. ich hoffe nur, das passt auch.


----------



## ToM04 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,
hab ne dringende Frage.
Bin grad dabei mein ES8 zusammen zu bauen und ich stell mich nach einem "verrückten" Tag echt blöd an.

1. Auf welcher Seite macht ihr den Schnellspanner zu. In der Anleitung steht auf der rechten Seite aus Sicht des Fahrers. Wenn ich jetzt aber die Fotos auf der Canyon-Site ansehen ist der Schnellspanner auf der linken Seite.

2. Ist es normal dass das Hinterrad (Rad steht am Kopf) wenn ich es gegen die Fahrtrichtung drehe Geräusche macht? Wenn ich direkt hinter dem Rad stehe, ist das Geräusche kurz lauter und dann wieder leiser.

ToM


----------



## Airwastl (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe meinen Schnellspanner auf der linken Seite zugemacht. Und diese Geräusche können vielleicht von der Bremse kommen, weil des is normal vorallendingen wenn sie neu ist.


----------



## ToM04 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

noch einmal ich.
Ist nur die Schaltung ned richtig eingestellt, wenn die Kette im vorderen und hinteren Ritzel am hinteren Umwerfer schleift. Der Umwerfer biegt sich so weit nach hinten, dass die Kette keine Spannung mehr hat.

Oder ist da die Kette zu lange?

ToM


----------



## hard66 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

@ToM04

der Hebel vom Schnellspanner soll immer auf der Scheibenbremse abgewandten Seite geschlossen werden .. also RECHTS

Sprichst du da vom Umwerfer oder vom Schaltwerk das sich nach "hinten biegt" sodass die Kette keine Spannung hat ?? ... falls es sich um das Schaltwerk handelt (was ich annehme), dann überprüf mal ob die Bowdenzüge (Zughülle) in den dazugehörigen Halterungsösen stecken ... die Kette ist sicher nicht zulange (auch wenn die Canyontechniker Stress mit dem Zusammenbau der Bikes haben --> sowas passiert denen sicher nicht)

LG


----------



## ToM04 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ja ich mein das Schaltwerk. Die Bowdenzüge sind meiner Meinung nach alle korrekt in den Halterungsösen.

Zur Ansicht ein Bild:


----------



## hard66 (10. Mai 2006)

Hmm ... das schaut wirklich komisch aus ... ich hab mal bei meinem XC6 (das ich übrigens auch heute zusammengebaut habe) auf das kleine Blatt und das kleine Ritzel geschalten ... bei mir is die Kette noch unter Spannung (das obere Schaltröllchen hast du eh nicht mit dem Schnellspannhebel geklemmt?? -> schaut auf dem Foto zumindest so aus)


----------



## ToM04 (10. Mai 2006)

nop, da is nix eingeklemmt. so ein sch...

das ärgert mich jetzt richtig.

kann doch ned sein dass die kette zu lange ist.

sonst noch ne idee was da sein kann?

ToM


----------



## hard66 (10. Mai 2006)

hab gerade was gefunden -> stammt aus diesem Fred 



vielleicht hilft dir das weiter ..

LG




  Re: Sram X0 medium Cage mit 11-34 Kassette? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat:
Zitat von El-Bernardo

Bei geht nur groß+groß nicht rein, aber wozu denn auch 


Sinnvoll ist diese Kombination nicht, sollte aber machbar sein. Die Kettenlänge ist hier entscheidend, so riskierst Du bei einem verschalter das Leben deines Schaltwerkes, ungewollt !!! 

SRAM X0 Schaltkäfig Länge! -> Post #7

Groß/Groß wurde von mir auch nicht gefahren bis ich mich einmal verschaltet hatte. Da hat der innere Käfigarm meines X.0 Schaltwerkes beim hochschalten vom 34-Ritzel Bekanntschaft mit diesem gemacht und sich verklemmt, ähnlich eines Gain Suck (der Arm kam nicht unterm Ritzel durch).

Laut den oben genannten Thread ist dieses Kombination in Abhängigkeit der Kettenlänge möglich, nur bei klein/klein hängt die Kette durch. Da dieses bei mir nicht der Fall war, habe ich die Kette überprüft und um zwei Glieder verlängert. Jetzt hängt zwar die Kette bei klein/klein leicht durch, aber ein verschalter auf groß/groß führt nicht mehr zu dem qualvollem Ergebnis sein edles "Carbon" X.0 Schaltwerk stranguliert zu sehen.

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (10. Mai 2006)

danke für die hilfe hard66.
so wie es aussieht ist es tatsächlich so, dass klein klein nicht genutzt werden kann.

wenn ich mich irre, bitte ich um korrektur.

danke

ToM (der jetzt schlafen geht und vom ES8 träumt)


----------



## hard66 (10. Mai 2006)

nein du irrst dich nicht ... klein/klein beim X0 ist ein NoNo ;-)

ich hab ein X9 mit langem Käfig oben da geht es 

viel Spaß noch mit dem Bike

LG & Gute Nacht


----------



## patsch03 (10. Mai 2006)

hallo hard66

gluckwunsch zu deinem xc6....warte aus das gleiche.
nach dem testen....poste bitte deine ersten eindrücke.

gruss patsch03


----------



## hard66 (10. Mai 2006)

@ patsch03

mach ich gerne ... Bike schaut in Natura um WELTEN besser auf als am Prospekt bzw. im Netz (hatte da etwas Bedenken, da mein Wunschbike ja das XC7 gewesen wäre) ... XC6 ist optisch gesehen auf jeden Fall mal eine gute Entscheidung gewesen !!! 
mit den ersten Fahreindrücken wird's leider noch etwas dauern ... bin bis Freitag beruflich ziemlich eingespannt und komm da nicht zum biken ... und am WE muß ich erst mal ein 24h Straßenrennen überleben  
aber next week geht's dann ab ins Gemüse ... werde dann die ersten Eindrücke kundtun


----------



## patsch03 (10. Mai 2006)

hi hard66

danke dir schon im voraus...und wunsch dir viel spass beim testen.

ja auch ich wollte das xc7 aber war schon vergriffen.
hab jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen ,dass das schaltwerk x.0 , wie es beim xc7 verbaut ist probleme bereitet...abreissen...???

glaube auch nicht dass die xc6 komponenten viel schlechter sind  ??

gruss patsch03


----------



## zonkimwald (10. Mai 2006)

Isch wääd noch mal bleed...
Noch 3!!!! Wochen muss ich warten, bis mein Radl kommt....
Und das bei dem Wetter....
Kann mich irgendjemand aufmuntern? ZB mit Fahrberichten des ESX7???
Odler lieber nicht... Sonst schaff ichs nicht, die Zeit zu überstehen...


----------



## CES7 (10. Mai 2006)

Lohnt es sich dieses Jahr noch das XC3 zu bestellen?


----------



## hard66 (10. Mai 2006)

wenn's noch lieferbar ist ... why not? .... wenn du jetzt bestellst wirst du es wahrscheinlich so Ende Juni bekommen .... und die Bikesaison geht bis Ende September und mit etwas Wetterglück bis in den Oktober wenn man nicht nur eine Schönwetterfahrer ist (so wie ich  )
Meine Meinung -> zahlt sich absolut aus 

LG


----------



## olih (10. Mai 2006)

ok, mein rad ist heute bei canyon rausgegangen.

ich weiß zwar nicht ob staabi oder gesine oder sonstwer bei canyon nachgeholfen haben, aber falls es so war, vielen dank.

freue mich trotz meines ärgers, weil es ein geiles rad ist (sonst hätte ich es ja auch nicht bestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (10. Mai 2006)

doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## ekim (10. Mai 2006)

Weiss jdm die Wartezeit für ein Torque, wenn ich jetzt bestelle? Woran wird das hängen, an den Parts oder dem Rahmen?


----------



## $shreddler (10. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Hab heute meine Bestellbestätigung für mein Canyon XC5 in M erhalten. Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist 27/2006. Das sind 7-8 Wochen. Hab mit 6 Wochen gerechnet, wie letzte Woche am Telefon berichtet wurde. Das wird eine verdammt lange Wartezeit....
Wie siehts mit anderen Canyon aus? Dauert die Montage/Lieferung dort genauso lange?

jens


----------



## patsch03 (10. Mai 2006)

hallo

wxc2 am 25.03 bestellt. vmt war 17. KW

bis jetzt konnten sie mir nicht sagen, wann es montiert nun wird.

nur geduld...gibt jungs, die schon viel länger warten.

m.f.g.   patsch03


----------



## Airwastl (10. Mai 2006)

ekim schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jdm die Wartezeit für ein Torque, wenn ich jetzt bestelle? Woran wird das hängen, an den Parts oder dem Rahmen?



Hi,

also bei dem Torque 3 des ich bestellt hab gabs immer wieder nen aufschub. Am besten du rufst mal bei Canyon an und fragst mal. Und rechnest dann noch a bisi Zeit drauf. Aber die Torque Modellreihe dürfte glaub ich nicht so sehr gefragt sein wie z.B. die ESX/ES oder XC also müsste es eigentlich schneller gehen als bei den anderen.


----------



## Olinger (11. Mai 2006)

Ich melde mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Mein XC 6 ist am Dienstag morgen gekommen. Eine Woche vor dem angekündigten Termin. Ich bin bisher nicht zum Schreiben gekommen (was ja verständlich ist). Bin jetzt jeden Tag damit über Straßen und durch Wälder gehoppelt. Schööööööööööönn.  

Mit Fahreindrücken halte ich mich lieber aus zwei Gründen zurück:

1. Bin ich ein Greenhorn, habe weder Vergleichsmöglichkeiten noch die Erfahrung um konstruktiv zu berichten.

2. Bin ich noch dabei alles einzustellen. Habe jetzt die Dämpfung angepasst (Luftdruck, Zug- und Druckstufe). Die Sitzposition beginnt auch langsam zu passen (muß den Sattel noch etwas nach hinten packen, denke ich) und muß meine Clickpedale mal etwas straffer einstellen (habe mich langsam dran gewöhnt)


Ich wünsche allen weiterhin Wartenden, dass die Zeit schnell vorbei geht und die Auslieferung eher als erwartet stattfindet. 

Viele Grüße,
der Olinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzkopf (11. Mai 2006)

Olinger du Glückspilz

Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig auf mein XC6 was schon bald zwei Wochen über ist 

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Teil, war ne gute Entscheidung


----------



## zonkimwald (11. Mai 2006)

Hab ich schon gesagt, das es noch drei Wochen dauert???


----------



## Airwastl (11. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wartet eigentlich auch jemand auf ein spectral. Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß
Bastl


----------



## dawncore (11. Mai 2006)

Juhu mein Iowa wird die nächsten 2-3 Tage montiert und dann verschickt, dass wird der schönste Tag in diesem Jahr    

an alle die Warten bzw. Probleme/Fragen haben (ich hoffe Canyon nimmt mir das nicht übel): meldet euch bei Gesine oder unter [email protected] - da wird einem in der Regel WIRKLICH geholfen!


----------



## CES7 (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn schon ein Bike für 499,- Steine dann auf jeden Fall das IOWA.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Didi123 (11. Mai 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wartet eigentlich auch jemand auf ein spectral. Würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> ...



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sich das Spectral verzögert... 
Irgendwer hat da mein' ich mal was dazu veröffentlicht.

Wahrscheinlich warten die meisten Spectral-Interessierten noch darauf, endlich anfangen dürfen zu warten...


----------



## Wuudi (11. Mai 2006)

Spectral --> September --> Message von Staabi --> dafür mit Fox-Shox von 2007


----------



## clausw (11. Mai 2006)

Ja ich warte aufs Spectral (seit Jänner), lt. Tel. Hotline werden nicht nur die Fox parts 2007 sein sondern auch andere 07er Teile dran sein sofern die Hersteller Änderungen an den 07er Parts vornehmen, außerdem wird es gleich mit dem 2007er Spectral sein. (alle infos mit vorbehalt). Es würde auch wenig sinn machen auf der Eurobike 06 die 07er Spectral vorstellen ohne das die 06er ausgeliefert sind, würden ja die meisten abbestellen wenns gravierende Änderungen gäbe.


----------



## JürgenH (11. Mai 2006)

Nochmal kurz ne Frage an Gesine:

Meine Freundin wartet ja sehnsüchtig auf ihr WXC 7.
Der Brief mit der Verzögerung auf Woche 22 kam auch an.
Nun hattes Du gesagt, das die WXC demnächst eintreffen sollen.
Meine Frage dazu:
Werden die in Woche 22 montiert oder versendet?

Denn: in KW 22, sprich 3.6. wollten wir eigentlich nach AUT fahren um die MTB´s  über die Hügel zu quälen.

Wenn die erst in KW 22 montiert werden, dann wird das wohl nichts mehr werden.


----------



## gk_canyon (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

allen KundInnen die auf ein WXC 7 oder 8 warten und ein Schreiben über den Lieferverzug erhalten haben, möchte ich sagen, dass all diese Bestellungen auch spätestens in KW 22 verschickt sein werden.
Wenn ihr mir Eure Kundennummer schickt,dann kann ich Euch gerne (möglicherweise mit einer konkreteren Auskunft) weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße und allen ein erholsames Wochenende!

Gesine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquer I (12. Mai 2006)

Servus Canyon-Team.

Ich habe ein Torque Ltd bestellt und ein Montagetermin in der 23 KW !

Meine Frage wäre, ob ihr schon ne kleine Prognose geben könntet in wie weit es mit dem Termin hinhauen könnte oder ob es später wird??

Gruß


----------



## holzkopf (12. Mai 2006)

warum ist warten nur so schlimm 
ich heule nur noch 
ich trinke nur noch 
ich schlaf nicht mehr 
und wenn ich mal schlafen kann, sehe ich mich auf einem wunderbaren 
XC6 
warten kann sooooo grausam sein


----------



## mr.miro (12. Mai 2006)

So, wie schon mal beschrieben: meine Wartezeit ist endgültig zu Ende. Hier noch mal kurz die Geschichte:

*1.*   am 21. Februar ein ES9 Probe gefahren
*2.*   am 22. Februar ein ES9 in der Gr. "M" bestellt (Zahlung per Vorkasse)
*3.*   am 24. Februar die Bestätigung bekommen (VMT KW 21/06)
*4.*   am 02. März wurde die Bestellung geändert (VRO + Ergon Handgriffe)
*5.*   am 06. März auf Grund der Änderung neue Bestätigung bekommen          
      (diesmal VMT KW 15/06)
*6.*   am 08. Mai endlich die Rechnung per mail bekommen und gleich
      überwiesen
*7.*   am 11. Mai hat der Postmann zwei mal geklingelt (schnell, oder?) und hier
      ist das Ergebnis:












Ich bin bereits zwei Tage gefahren und bis jetzt funzt alles tadellos. Habe auch keine Dellen oder Lackbeschädigungen entdeckt. Nur mein Popo tut von dem Sitz etwas weh. 

Und damit möchte ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. 
Und an alle die noch warten: auch bei Euch wird es dämnächst klingeln. Bestimmt!!!

P.S. Weitere Fotos demnächst in der Galerie.


----------



## BMHans (13. Mai 2006)

Ich muss mal eine Frage stellen:

Ich hab am 28.04. den Brief bekommen, dass mein GrandCanyon in KW 26 montiert werden soll. Heute bekomme ich allerdings die Rechnung, ich solle das Geld überweisen, das Produkt stehe zum Versand bereit. Kann das sein? Oder ein Fehler im System?
Muss jetzt mit einem Anruf bis Montag warten...


----------



## uss (13. Mai 2006)

BMHans schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal eine Frage stellen:
> 
> Ich hab am 28.04. den Brief bekommen, dass mein GrandCanyon in KW 26 montiert werden soll. Heute bekomme ich allerdings die Rechnung, ich solle das Geld überweisen, das Produkt stehe zum Versand bereit. Kann das sein? Oder ein Fehler im System?
> Muss jetzt mit einem Anruf bis Montag warten...



Welches GC ist es denn und in welcher Größe?
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass jemand kurz vor der Montage seinen Esel storniert hat!!


----------



## frederic (13. Mai 2006)

BMHans schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal eine Frage stellen:
> 
> Ich hab am 28.04. den Brief bekommen, dass mein GrandCanyon in KW 26 montiert werden soll. Heute bekomme ich allerdings die Rechnung, ich solle das Geld überweisen, das Produkt stehe zum Versand bereit. Kann das sein? Oder ein Fehler im System?
> Muss jetzt mit einem Anruf bis Montag warten...




Sei doch froh, dass dein Bike früher als geplant fertig wurde und überweise das Geld, dann ist dein Bike früher da.
Mich würde auch interessieren, welches Modell das ist, warte noch auf ein GrandCanyon Pro, VMT KW 23  

schönen Tag noch


----------



## BMHans (13. Mai 2006)

es ist das GrandCanyon Comp in XL


----------



## masterdefcon (13. Mai 2006)

wär genial wenn die GC comp in L auch demnächst montiert werden würden.... bis KW24 dauerts ja leider noch ein weilchen  

kann mich dobi nur anschließen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2006)

Also mal ehrlich. Statt sich zu freuen das dein Bike früher als geplant fertig ist fragst du nach nem Fehler im System? Ich habe als ich 8 Wochen zu früh angerufen wurde auch nicht lange überlegt und bin hingefahren um mein neues Bike abzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KB-Miller (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

bin wahrscheinlich recht spät dran dieses Jahr, möchte mir aber trotzdem noch ein Canyon-Bike der XC-Serie zulegen.

Auf die Bestellung eines XC 6 habe ich heute die Mitteilung "leider ausverkauft" erhalten.

Weiß jemand, welche Bikes der XC-Reihe dieses Jahr noch zu haben sind (Rahmengröße dürfte M sein)?

Gruß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2006)

Ruf bei Canyon an! Wer sonst sollte es besser wissen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2006)

Wenn das XC6 in M jetzt auch alle ist, dann gibt es auf jedenfall keine XC6-XC9 in M mehr.

Vor ca. einem Monat gabs die XC7-XC9 nicht mehr in M (eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## Deleted 64551 (13. Mai 2006)

*Hallo zusammen,
     hab im März ein Nerve ES-X 8 bestellt
      als Motagetermin hat man mir KW 17 mitgeteilt!

       Wer hat denn noch ein ES-X8 bestellt oder wer weiss 
      zufällig wie es mit den aktuellen auslieferungen aussieht???

      ....Canyon meldet sich ja net :-(
      und E.-Mail mit anfrage bleibt seit 5tagen unbeantwortet!?
      bestimmt wieder ein Server problem ;-)*

  gReEtZ

  Sonic


----------



## JürgenH (13. Mai 2006)

Ich möcht emich hier nochmals in der "Öffentlichkeit" bei Gesine für den tollen Support bei meiner Frage bedanken!
Die Rechnung kam gestern per Mail, ich kam erst heute nach Hause und hab das Geld sofort überwiesen!
Toll!!!!   

Meine Freundin freut sich schon tierisch drauf und wie beide werden dann schön am 3.6. nach Österreich fahren können und endlich mal zu zweit über die Hügel preschen!


Danke nochmals für die Infos, Gesine!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## M_Garfield (13. Mai 2006)

JürgenH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht emich hier nochmals in der "Öffentlichkeit" bei Gesine für den tollen Support bei meiner Frage bedanken!
> Die Rechnung kam gestern per Mail, ich kam erst heute nach Hause und hab das Geld sofort überwiesen!
> Toll!!!!
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!! Lieferverzug ist wirklich sehr, sehr  , aber die Mädels und Jungs von Canyon (allen voran natürlich Gesine und Staabi  ) tun wirklich alles um die Probleme im erträglichen Maß zu halten, auch wenns immer wieder nicht lösbare Schwierigkeiten gibt. So wie es ausschaut kann ein guter Freund schon sehr bald seiner Freundin ein WXC8  zu einem besonderen Anlaß überreichen.

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Mai 2006)

Na toll. Ich hab mitte Februar bestellt. Laut Bestellung: VMT 19/2006. Soviel wieder dazu, dass andere später bestellen und früher bekommen.

Infos per Email - nope. 

Bestellt_ ES7


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2006)

Ich habe hier in der letzten Zeit mindestens ein XC6 in M geliefert gesehen das laut Posting drei Wochen nach mir bestellt wurde. Ärgerlich. Mein VMT war zu Beginn KW18, mal schaun was aus meiner Anfrage bei Gesine wird.


----------



## ToM04 (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

möglicherweise habt ihr ja nach der Bestellung noch eine Änderung gemacht. Wenn dem so ist, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es dann durch fehlende Teile oder so etwas länger dauert.

ToM


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Mai 2006)

Angeblich sind alle Teile da. Meine Umbestellung führte zu einer neuen Bestätigung, allerdings ist die Auftragsnummer gleich geblieben und laut Aussage von Canyon wird ja nach der ausgeliefert/geplant.

PS: Hier ist das schon gelieferte XC6 M
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2670735&postcount=2754

Meine Auftragsnummer wurde am 20.3. kreiert, zwei Wochen vor dem 5.4. von hard66.

Einzige Änderung bei mir ist ein längerer Vorbau (wie schon gesagt, es soll alles da sein, aber der MT steht noch nicht).

Er hatte VMT19. Ich VMT18. Er hats (Lieferung so wie es aussieht sogar nach Wien, also längerer Postweg). Ich warte.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Mai 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> möglicherweise habt ihr ja nach der Bestellung noch eine Änderung gemacht. Wenn dem so ist, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es dann durch fehlende Teile oder so etwas länger dauert.
> 
> ToM



ja, hab ich. kannst mir aber nicht erklaeren, dass nen VRO Vorbau und Ergon Grips nicht auf lager bei Canyon liegen.


----------



## steinboeckl (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab endlich mein RC 7 nach 19 Wochen bekommen! Aber nach den ersten test´s macht sich bei mir schon wieder Ernüchterung breit, da das Hinterrad eiert. Gibt es denn keine Qualitätskontrolle? Jetzt muss ich wieder warten und mit Canyon telefonieren.


----------



## Airwastl (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hätt mal ne kleine Frage. Und zwa hab ich mir ein Torque 3 bestellt und bin mir nicht sicher welche Pedale ich nehmen soll. Zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen den PD-M 545 von Shimano und den Atomlab Quickstep. 
Deshalb würd ich gern mal eure Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen wissen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## ToM04 (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir aufs ES8 das Time mit Käfig gekauft und kann es nur loben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Mai 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen den PD-M 545 von Shimano und den Atomlab Quickstep.


Die 545er sind a Schmarrn. Klickerei ist zwar gut, die Plattform bietet aber kaum Halt, da die Pins die Bezeichnung nicht wert sind und der Klickmechanismus viel zu weit vorsteht. 
Die Quiksteps dürften so ziemlich die genialsten Pedale derzeit am Markt sein. Laut Fotos und Animation v.d. Homepage sollte der Halt mit normalen Schuhen sehr gut sein! Preis ist halt absurd hoch  , Gewicht ist relativ hoch.

Interessant finde ich noch die Crankbrothers Mallet C. Leistbar, einigermaßen gute Pins.

Optimale Lösung, meines Erachtens: Wenn man diese Pedale von Onza selbst mit weiteren Schrauben erweitert (so wie's ich gemacht habe), bieten sie sehr guten Halt mit normalen Schuhen, Klickerei ist tadellos. Sind recht günstig, leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wo man sie kaufen kann. (bzw. ob man sie überhaupt noch kaufen kann --- ein Freund von mir hatte die mal über ebay gekauft)

EDIT: Hier auch noch Info zu Pedalen, die ich mal getippt habe!


----------



## Airwastl (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

danke FloImSchnee.  An die Crankbrothers hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie wirklich ein guter Kompromis zwischen Tour und Bikeparkeinsatz sind, da die Pins nur vorne und hinten angeordnet sind. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (14. Mai 2006)

an alle die noch warten. das ES7 rockt gewaltig


----------



## boersiator (15. Mai 2006)

Heute bestellt:
*Canyon Grand Canyon Elite 2006*
Genannter Montagetermin: 10.06.2006
Mein Wunsch: Bis spätestens 09.06.2006 liefern wegen Urlaub

Ich bin gespannt, ob das Bike noch rechtzeitig kommt.


----------



## masterdefcon (15. Mai 2006)

@boersiator
10.06.06 hört sich gut an! hab für mein gc comp kw 24 als vmt... hoffe aber dass es früher kommt... hab vor ca. 3 wochen bestellt (mir wurde aber damals gesagt dass ich mit einem vmt ende mai zu rechnen habe)!

zumindest muss es bis anfang juli da sein! bin im august in spanien/portugal unterwegs und sollt vorher noch bisserl trainieren....


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Habe soeben Info von Canyon erhalten, dass das WXC 8 meiner Freundin auf dem Weg zu uns ist.    


MMN


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Bestellt: 23.11.2005
Geliefert: 15.05.2006

Ist es ein neuer Rekord  ?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (15. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellt: 23.11.2005
> Geliefert: 15.05.2006
> 
> Ist es ein neuer Rekord  ?




Wo sind die Fotos ???

Viel Spaß deiner Freundin mit dem neuen Bike.


Bestell: Anfang Dezember '05
Lieferung : morgen , übermorgen    
MMN


----------



## Schlori (15. Mai 2006)

Die Terminvergabe bei Canyon klingt interessant!

Bestellt am 28.4.06 GC Elite mit Aussage KW22/23, bestätigt mit KW26. 

Bestellungen 2 Wochen später kommen 2-3 Wochen früher???


----------



## mekki20 (15. Mai 2006)

Interessant. Ich hab vor 2 Wochen bestellt und mir wurde KW26 für mein GrandCanyon Ultimate genannt.
Auf jeden Fall brauch ich das Bike bis zum 15.7. Denn da gehts an Garda See...*frohoi*


----------



## in60 (15. Mai 2006)

Huhu

ich hab mein XC5 am 20.04.06 bestellt und VMT ist 23KW.

werde heute Mittag nach der Arbeit mal bei Canyon anrufen 
und fragen ob es bei dem Termin geblieben ist  

~in60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (15. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich hoffe mal dass die von Canyon mich heute zurückrufen um mir meinen neuen VMT mitzuteilen. Gesagt haben sie es auf jedenfall. 

An alle die keine Lust mehr haben auf ihr Canyon zu warten: Ich hab noch ein fast nagelneues Cube BCR im Keller stehn. Schickt mir einfach ne Massage  

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Fotos kommen schon noch, im Moment steht das Bike ganz jungfräulich im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf die neue Besitzerin.

Zum Glück liest meine Freundin in der Mittagspause nicht im Forum , das wird heute eine super-duper Überraschung. Sie weiß noch nix vom früheren Liefertermin. Ich hab ihr immer noch erzählt das wird Ende Mai erst gebaut und kommt Anfang Juni .


----------



## Schlori (15. Mai 2006)

@mekki20

Deine Termine stimmen mit meinen überein! 28.4 ist vor 2 Wochen, VMT KW26.

Wie kann es dann aber sein das boersiator Heute bestellt und 3 Wochen vor uns VMT hat?


----------



## holzkopf (15. Mai 2006)

Langsam aber sicher werde ich ungeduldig.
VMT meines XC6 war Woche 18.
Auf Anfrage, in der Woche 18, hat man mir gesagt der Auftrag läge in der Werkstat (was das auch immer heissen mag) und würde ziemlich sicher gegen ende der Woche rausgehen.
Bis heute habe ich nichts mehr gehört und meine Mails bleiben auch unbeantwortet.
Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal wann das Bike kommt, verlange aber Informationen.

Warum funktioniert das einfach nicht?
Kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## mekki20 (15. Mai 2006)

[vom Author gelöscht]


----------



## mekki20 (15. Mai 2006)

@Schlori

ich kann das auch nicht ganz verstehn. Selbst wenn jemand von seiner Bestellung zurück getreten ist. Dann sollten doch eher alle Bestellungen nach vorne verschoben werden, und nicht nur eine identische Bestellung. So würden doch viel mehr davon profitieren. 
Aber Canyon wird das schon so machen, dass es für alle am schnellsten geht *sicherbin*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Hilfe !

Die LX HT2 Kurbel meiner Freundin geht EXTREM schwergängig. D.h. wenn ich sie anschubse dann macht die maximal ne halbe Umdrehung rückwärts. Eher ne viertel Umdrehung.

Ist da etwas nicht richtig montiert worden ?

Oder ist das immer so und mir nur nicht aufgefallen und das legt sich ??


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

Moin,

hat denn nun jemand von der GC comp - Fraktion sein Rad schon in den Händen? 

Ich hoffe doch, dass meins in den nächsten Tagen bei zu Hause steht. Auch den anderen drücke ich die Daumen. (VMT war 18. KW - auf Anfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das bike spätestens 14 Tage nach der 18. KW bei mir sein dürfte. Dieser Konjunktiv stört mich bei dieser Aussage ) Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Noch etwas "komisches" vom WXC8.

Der Dämpfer wurde umgekehrt und kopfüber montiert. Ist das jetzt bei der Größe XS üblich und hat keine weiteren Auswirkungen. Oder ist der Liteville-Style bewusst und war im Katalog falsch abgelichtet?

Katalog:






Mirja's WXC8:


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

Geht es denn anders herum überhaupt? Die Trinkflasche dürfte doch dann stören, oder?
Eigenartig ist es aber schon, da auch das wxc7 den Dämpfer anders montiert hat (im Katalog)


----------



## thto (15. Mai 2006)

krass !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Mai 2006)

Die Flasche möchte ich eh nicht rausfummeln müssen. Also Camelback.


----------



## BMHans (15. Mai 2006)

lt. telefonischer Auskunft gab es übrigens eine Linienfertigung für das GC Comp. Deshalb kam es wohl offensichtlich auch zu der starken Lieferzeitverkürzung für mich. Ich melde mich, wenn es da ist.


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Wir haben extra einen Side Entry Flaschenhalter und ne kleine 0,5er Flasche gekauft. Natürlich nur als Zusatz, normalerweise fährt sie mit Camelbak.

Aber ich hab jetzt festgestellt, dass der Flaschenhalter nicht wirklich WXC gerecht ist, denn die Flasch kann nicht richtig reingedrückt werden, da sie unten an der Dämpferbefestigung anstösst, deshalb ist sie auch weiter oben als sie sein müsste. Da brauchts wohl einen anderen Flaschenhalter mit verstellbaren Bohrungen.

Sorry @Canyon das war dann wohl nichts, wir haben den extra bei euch mitbestellt weil der passen sollte.

Hier stösst die Flasche an, deshalb kann sie nicht ganz reingeschoben werden und ist auch höher als es sein müsste:





Hier sieht man wie die Flasche angehoben ist und nicht gut hält:





Die 110er Wippe:


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Mai 2006)

hm. das ist jan sh1ce. bin nur grad mal am überlegen: wäre der dämpfer laut prospekt, würde die flasche doch noch weniger passen?


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

Also das mit der Dämpferposition scheint so schon zu passen. Hab auch WXC5 vom letzten Jahr mit dem Dämpfer so gefunden. Ausserdem ist's bei unseren ES ja auch so, und auch beim Cube AMS Pro war's so.

Nur das mit dem Flaschenhalter hmpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzkopf (15. Mai 2006)

Juhui 
möchte meine Aussage korrigieren.
Hab ein Mail bekommen 
Bike wurde letzten Mittwoch versendet 

hallo XC6 ich waaaarte, baby


----------



## zonkimwald (15. Mai 2006)

Noch 2 Wochen ...
dann ist KW23... 
Ich werde so langsam hibbelig...
Ich würde so gerne schon mein ESX7 haben...
Hiiiiilfe...


----------



## Pseirer (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hab heute bei Canyon angerufen,um zu fragen wo mein ES7 mit VRO in M bleibt!
(VMT 14Woche)
Der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat gesagt es wird diese Woche aufgebaut !
Hoffentlich klingelt nächste woche der Postmann !


----------



## Airwastl (15. Mai 2006)

Hi,

die super netten Mitarbeiter von Canyon haben heut bei mir angerufen und gesagt, dass mein torque 3 spätestens am donnerstag montiert wird und ich es dann endlich   am Freitag holen kann. I am so happy!!!

 

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## Baerga (15. Mai 2006)

dumdidum....


hab Donnerstag Brief bekommen mein Bike ist Versandfertig.....

am gleichen Tag noch Geld überwiesen und jetzt heißts Minuten zählen ;-)

*hoff*+++ es kommt morgen ....   

wie schnell sind die Leute von der Logistik von Canyon ?? Geld müsste Freitag bei denen angekommen sein .......


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Mai 2006)

> wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung mit der Auftragsnummer
> 160912 in unserem Ladengeschäft zur Abholung bereit steht. Bitte versuchen Sie Ihr bestelltes Fahrrad innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage bei uns abzuholen. Bitte beachten Sie unsere unten genannten Ladenöffnungszeiten.



Wenns Wetter am Freitag gut werden soll, nehm ich mir Urlaub


----------



## steben (15. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hat denn nun jemand von der GC comp - Fraktion sein Rad schon in den Händen?
> 
> Ich hoffe doch, dass meins in den nächsten Tagen bei zu Hause steht. Auch den anderen drücke ich die Daumen. (VMT war 18. KW - auf Anfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das bike spätestens 14 Tage nach der 18. KW bei mir sein dürfte. Dieser Konjunktiv stört mich bei dieser Aussage ) Schauen wir mal.



Ich habe ebenfalls VMT 18. KW gehabt und noch keine Montagebestätigung erhalten. Naja, ich hab' Zeit


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

Zeit habe ich auch, aber eben keine Lust mehr zu warten. Es juckt in den Beinen und Fingern. Aber weiter oben wurde geschrieben, dass eine Linienfertigung der Comps vollzogen wurde. Also stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich diese Woche noch auf meinem neuen Bock durch die Wälder des schönen Erzgebirges biken kann.


----------



## pepper.at (15. Mai 2006)

leider hat sich ja kein canyon mitarbeiter dazu geäußert, ob das comp jetzt bald dran ist oder nicht. nachdem einige yellowstone besteller ihr rad ja schon vor dem VMT berkommen haben. warte auf ein comp is S. gruß an alle wartenden - hoffe ihr habt bei dem wetter auch ein "ausweichbike".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

@pepper.at

hast du gesine mal angemailt und nach deinem Rad gefragt? Da bekommst du promt Antwort. (Dickes Lob @ gesine). Sie hat zu mir gesagt, dass ich es bis spätestens Freitag haben müsste...


----------



## pepper.at (15. Mai 2006)

ah ok, und wann hast du bestellt bzw wann war dein vmt ? dank dir.


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> ah ok, und wann hast du bestellt bzw wann war dein vmt ? dank dir.



Mein VMT war die 18. KW. Bestellt habe ich am 2. oder 3. März, glaub ich. Auf jeden Fall in der ersten Märzwoche.

Wir sollten daher mit Lieferung ungefähr gleich liegen, oder?

Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## uss (15. Mai 2006)

Mir wurde lezte Woche auch schon eine Montage seitens Gesine Anfang dieser Woche bestätigt (und fast schon zugesichert).

Für's Comp übrigens !! Die Chancen liegen wohl ganz gut!


----------



## Mutton (15. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde lezte Woche auch schon eine Montage seitens Gesine Anfang dieser Woche bestätigt (und fast schon zugesichert).
> 
> Für's Comp übrigens !! Die Chancen liegen wohl ganz gut!




Da scheint es wohl Ernst zu werden  Oh man, hoffentlich wirds was...


----------



## beli (15. Mai 2006)

@wuudi

gratuliere, endlichs ist Euer WCX 8 da. Dass der Dämpfer verkehrt montiert ist,
ist 1. egal und 2. sehr leicht änderbar. Dass der Flaschenhalter net optimal ist, ist aber ärgerlich. Bitte um Info, wie Deine Partnerin mit dem Schalten vom mittleren aufs große Kettenblatt (Du weißt da hat es letztes Jahr Probleme gegeben) zurechtkommt.

Danke
Be Li


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweistein (15. Mai 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> ah ok, und wann hast du bestellt bzw wann war dein vmt ? dank dir.



lt. Gesine soll meins (GrandCanyon Comp in S) auf jeden Fall bis Ende der Woche bei mir stehen !!!
VMT war 18.KW

Also drücken wir uns mal alle gegenseitig die Daumen!!!


----------



## CES7 (15. Mai 2006)

Ich dachte die Deutschen werden immer größer.
Zuhauf sieht man aber hier M und S Größen herumgeistern.
Da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern wieso der Dämpfer bei Kindergröße S nunmal verkehrt herum eingebaut wird.


----------



## BMHans (15. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Deutschen werden immer größer.
> Zuhauf sieht man aber hier M und S Größen herumgeistern.


Habe XL. Zufrieden?


----------



## solberg (15. Mai 2006)

reini.g schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab heute bei Canyon angerufen,um zu fragen wo mein ES7 mit VRO in M bleibt!
> (VMT 14Woche)
> ...


na da bin ich gespannt. hab für mein xc3 auch die kw14 gehabt. und diese woche wurde "vorhergesagt" (vom mitarbeiter). hoffentlich denn ich halts kaum noch aus.


----------



## Pseirer (15. Mai 2006)

@ndreas

Was glaubst du wies mier geht!
Mein Nachbar hat sein ES7 schon seit 5 Wochen,und ist die ganze Zeit nur schwärmen was das für ein super Bike ist!


----------



## solberg (15. Mai 2006)

reini.g schrieb:
			
		

> @ndreas
> 
> Was glaubst du wies mier geht!
> Mein Nachbar hat sein ES7 schon seit 5 Wochen,und ist die ganze Zeit nur schwärmen was das für ein super Bike ist!


na ich hatte ne rippenprellung vom snowboarden. die klingt grad ab drum bin ich wieder aufgedreht...


----------



## Zweistein (15. Mai 2006)

CES7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Deutschen werden immer größer.
> Zuhauf sieht man aber hier M und S Größen herumgeistern.
> Da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern wieso der Dämpfer bei Kindergröße S nunmal verkehrt herum eingebaut wird.



lebender Beinmuskel ebend...


----------



## Wuudi (15. Mai 2006)

@CES7:

XS, nix S .


----------



## Mutton (16. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt ist es soweit. Mein GC Comp ist auf dem Weg zu meiner einer 

Zitat: Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.


Nun heißt es warten und hoffen, dass die DHL sich nicht verfährt...


----------



## US. (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

die Bikes werden wohl alle per DHL versendet, zumindest wurde dies in meiner "Auslieferungsmail" angekündigt. Warum wird nicht die Tracking-Nr. zur Sendungsverfolgung genannt, wo doch DHL diesen Service anbietet  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (16. Mai 2006)

@US.

Soweit ich weiß, werden alle Pakete von der DHL gebracht. Die Anmerkung bezüglich der Tracking-Nummer ist sicher Grund für eine Anmerkung bei Canyon. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass jegliches Abweichen von der Standardbestätigungsmail in der Summe ordentlich Zusatzarbeit bereitet... Sind doch in der Regel eh nur zwei Tage unterwegs, die Pakete...


----------



## US. (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mutton,

ist eigentlich alles eine Frage des Prozesses. Die Nr. wird "dir" als Versender sicher adhoc zugestellt. Brauchts nur noch einen Agenten, der die Erstellung der Kundenmail erledigt.

Jedenfalls empfinde ich diesen Service bei anderen großen Inet-Versendern als nettes Feature, auch wenns nicht notwendig ist. Nun ja, ist nicht mein Bier sondern, Canyons....

Gruß, Uwe

PS:
Falls die Info andere Comp-Besteller beruhigt oder beunruhigt - je nach Erwartungshaltung:
Ich habe meine Mail für die Auslieferung eines Comp-Hardtails gestern bekommen. Als VMT wurde KW18 genannt.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (16. Mai 2006)

Ja DHL,

eben klingelte bei mir der Postmann und meinte er hätte eine Nachnahme mit einer nicht gerade geringen Summe, aber er hätte es nicht dabei. Wie  
Ja, er hat heute kein Platz mehr im Auto gehabt und hat es im Depot gelassen, will es aber morgen bringen.  

Tja da wird sich meine Freundin auf ihr WXC8 noch 1Tag gedulden müssen, aber es ist da.    

MMN


----------



## steben (16. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt ist es soweit. Mein GC Comp ist auf dem Weg zu meiner einer
> 
> Zitat: Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,
> 
> ...



Na, jetzt werde ich ja wirklich unruhig! Glückwunsch!

Bin dann mal weg, im Sekundentakt meinen Mailordner abrufen.


----------



## denaturat (16. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

das XC6 in S von meiner Freundin ist gestern auch gekommen!!!!

Aber eine mail, daß die Ware raus ist gab es nicht.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## der Tobi (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt muss ich hier auch mal posten.

Ich habe am 15.4. ein Sandstone in M bestellt und bis jetzt voller Erwartung und Vorfreude im Wartezimmer platz genommen.

VMT sollte die 22 KW sein.

Hab dann grade mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben, wollte mämlich eigentlich über Pfingsten mit dem neuen Rad in den Urlaub. 

Die Antwort von Canyon:
"Durch verspätete Teilelieferungen haben sich fast alle Montagetermine um ca. drei Wochen verschoben. Wir bemühen uns, den Stau zu bewältigen, jedoch ist die Montage Ihres Rades in KW 22 derzeit in Frage gestellt. 
Wir müssen nun einfach abwarten, wie sich die Lage verändert."

   

Was sagt man dazu? Hab ihr auch ähnliche Mails bekommen? Hat noch jemand von euch ein Sandstone bestellt?

Grüße, der Tobi


----------



## steben (16. Mai 2006)

Yay, habe gerade mitgeteilt bekommen, dass mein Rad (GC Comp) fertig ist und morgen versendet wird \o/


----------



## solberg (16. Mai 2006)

steben schrieb:
			
		

> Yay, habe gerade mitgeteilt bekommen, dass mein Rad (GC Comp) fertig ist und morgen versendet wird \o/


kannst du deine auftragsnummer mal sagen? hatte am 3.3. bestellt und vmt kw14...


----------



## steben (16. Mai 2006)

@ndreas schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du deine auftragsnummer mal sagen? hatte am 3.3. bestellt und vmt kw14...



167772, habe ende März bestellt und VMT KW18 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YB11 (16. Mai 2006)

WXC 7, bestellt 17.12., ist seit heute abholbereit!
Und ich kann vor lauter Arbeit frühestens am Samstag hin 
Verabschiede mich trotzdem schon jetzt aus dem Wartezimmer mit einem  für alle die noch warten müssen.


----------



## dawncore (16. Mai 2006)

Juhu mein kleines Canyon Iowa Sport ist da  

aber die Freude hält sich noch in Grenzen da das Fahrrad noch unaufgebaut vor mir liegt und Canyon zu meiner Überraschung kein Werkzeug mitliefert. Denn jetzt sitz ich hier und such im Haushalt einer Frau nach Werkzeug.. na gute Nacht!


----------



## Mutton (16. Mai 2006)

Hast du ein Bike oder Werkzeug geordert?!?

Und brauchen wirst du für den Aufbau ja nun wirklich nicht viel....

Glückwunsch zum Bike...


----------



## solberg (16. Mai 2006)

steben schrieb:
			
		

> 167772, habe ende März bestellt und VMT KW18 bekommen.


  arg hab 162xxx hätte also schon fertig sein sollen. *grummel*


----------



## in60 (16. Mai 2006)

Huhu

hab heute bei Canyon mal angerufen! 

Sie haben momentan wirklich Probleme mit der Fertigung. (2-3 Wochen Verzögerung)   

Zur Verschiebung des VMT meines XC5 konnten sie nichts genaues sagen.  
Ich soll nochmal eine Woche vor VMT (23KW) anrufen, da wissen sie mehr, 
ob die Verzögerungen schon aufgeholt wurden.


----------



## Boombe (16. Mai 2006)

jop, mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es wegen krankheit einige ausfälle in der montage gäbe. der hotliner tat mir schon fast leid, so oft hat der sich bei mir entschuldigt   - ich wollte einklich auch nur wissen, ob ich ne neue auftragsnummer bekomme.  ich habe 168769, aber so wie's ausschaut, werden die nich seq. nacheinander abgearbeitet; is wohl wegen fehlenden teilen etc gar nich möglich. auf jeden fall hat wohl gerade alles ca. 2 wochen verspätung, ich hätte auch am 18KW dran sein sollen, hab mich aber wegen auftragsänderung schon auf irgendwas jenseits der 20 gefasst gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (16. Mai 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> jop, mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es wegen krankheit einige ausfälle in der montage gäbe. der hotliner tat mir schon fast leid, so oft hat der sich bei mir entschuldigt   - ich wollte einklich auch nur wissen, ob ich ne neue auftragsnummer bekomme.  ich habe 168769, aber so wie's ausschaut, werden die nich seq. nacheinander abgearbeitet; is wohl wegen fehlenden teilen etc gar nich möglich. auf jeden fall hat wohl gerade alles ca. 2 wochen verspätung, ich hätte auch am 18KW dran sein sollen, hab mich aber wegen auftragsänderung schon auf irgendwas jenseits der 20 gefasst gemacht.



ich hatte kw14


----------



## dawncore (16. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du ein Bike oder Werkzeug geordert?!?
> 
> Und brauchen wirst du für den Aufbau ja nun wirklich nicht viel....
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Bike...



Dies ist mein erstes Canyon, deswegen war ich etwas überrascht, du hast aber vollkommen Recht, bis auf den einen Imbusschlüssel, nach dem ich 50 min. gesucht habe  , braucht man nicht wirklich Werkzeug.

Leider tuen sich bei mir aber grausige Probleme auf. Zum einen will das eine Pedal pertu sich nicht einschrauben lassen ( schon zig mal versucht, das andere ging auf Anhieb ) und zum andern habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Hinterrad und der Bremse. Das Hinterrad ist absolut genau und perfekt platziert, absolut symmetrisch, wenn ich allerdings die Bremsen wieder zusammenknüpfen will, ist entweder die eine oder andere Seite an die Felge angedrückt sodass es von vorne rein bremst, obwohl das Rad perfekt sitzt. Egal welche Länge ich für den Draht wähle, es bremst immer.

Wenn er Ideen hat, immer her damit, danke!  

Viel Glück den anderen noch!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (17. Mai 2006)

Pedal lässt sich nicht einschrauben? Hmm ich hab auch nicht so viel Ahnung davon, aber mir war so als ob ich vor kurzem gelesen hatte das auf der einen Seite ein Linksgewinde ist, also in die ganz andere Richtung einzuschrauben.

Vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## holzkopf (17. Mai 2006)

Juhuiii
Meine grosse Liebe hab ich gestern abgeholt. 
Das XC6 sieht verdammt gut aus, fahren konnte ich leider noch nicht.

Aus diesem Grund darf ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden und wünsche allen eine sehr kurze Wartezeit. 

Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2006)

dawncore schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist mein erstes Canyon, deswegen war ich etwas überrascht, du hast aber vollkommen Recht, bis auf den einen Imbusschlüssel, nach dem ich 50 min. gesucht habe  , braucht man nicht wirklich Werkzeug.
> 
> Leider tuen sich bei mir aber grausige Probleme auf. Zum einen will das eine Pedal pertu sich nicht einschrauben lassen ( schon zig mal versucht, das andere ging auf Anhieb ) und zum andern habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Hinterrad und der Bremse. Das Hinterrad ist absolut genau und perfekt platziert, absolut symmetrisch, wenn ich allerdings die Bremsen wieder zusammenknüpfen will, ist entweder die eine oder andere Seite an die Felge angedrückt sodass es von vorne rein bremst, obwohl das Rad perfekt sitzt. Egal welche Länge ich für den Draht wähle, es bremst immer.
> 
> ...




Erstens heißt es I*n*bus und nicht Im Bus und zweitens haben Pedale unterschiedliche Gewinde, also andersrum reindrehen.....


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens heißt es I*n*bus und nicht Im Bus und zweitens haben Pedale unterschiedliche Gewinde, also andersrum reindrehen.....



Das Teil heißt weder Inbus noch Imbus sondern Innensechskant.

Hinsichtlich der Pedale: Rechts ist ein Rechtsgewinde und links ist ein Linksgewinde. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Mutton (17. Mai 2006)

dawncore schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hinterrad ist absolut genau und perfekt platziert, absolut symmetrisch, wenn ich allerdings die Bremsen wieder zusammenknüpfen will, ist entweder die eine oder andere Seite an die Felge angedrückt sodass es von vorne rein bremst, obwohl das Rad perfekt sitzt. Egal welche Länge ich für den Draht wähle, es bremst immer.
> 
> Wenn er Ideen hat, immer her damit, danke!



Probier es mal mit den Spannungsschrauben der Bremsen. Du hast an jedem Bremsarm eine kleine Schraube. Du solltest an der Seite, die ständig an der Felge klemmt die Schraube ein Stück (wirklich nicht sehr viel) lösen und eventuell auf der anderen Seite die Schraube etwas weiter reindrehen und somit den Bremsarm etwas von der Felge wegbewegen (Spannung erhöhen). Mach dies aber im Viertelumdrehungstakt und prüfe dann erstmal. 

Ich hoffe, das klappt. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Zweistein (17. Mai 2006)

...ich fang ab jetzt an Luftsprünge zu machen - das Warten hat jetzt bald ein Ende.
Habe ebend die Mail bekommen, dass mein GrandCanyon Comp verschickt wurde...

Also DHL macht mal schnelle!!!


----------



## US. (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich konnte mein Comp-Hardtail gestern bei der Post abholen. Die Mail erhielt ich einen Tag zuvor, am Montag. VMT war übrigens KW18.

Das Rad war sauber montiert und hat offensichtlich keinerlei Macken. Auch die Schaltung wurde sehr gut justiert. Ich konnte gestern zumindest noch eine kurze Runde drehen - sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Lediglich die Naben finden nicht ganz meinen Zuspruch, wobei ich dies im Grunde auch schon vorher wusste. Die Iridium-Vorderradnabe ist etwas schwergängig und der Freilauf der Deore-Hinterradnabe "schabt" etwas und eiert. Hier muß man natürlich auch angesichts des Preises etwas Zugeständnisse machen.
Ansonsten ein Top-Rad mit sehr sinnvoll gewählter Ausstattung und sehr gutem Detailfinish  

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (17. Mai 2006)

So es ist da   das WXC 8 für meine Freundin in XS.







Super, Danke an das Canyon-Team und den Monteur Dominik B.     Perfekt, Gute Arbeit     

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mekki20 (17. Mai 2006)

Gestern hab ich n Brief von Canyon bekommen. Voll gespannt hab ich ihn geöffnet. Hat auch erst mal gut ausgesehen. Mir ist erstmal das Wort "RECHNUNG" ins Auge gesprungen. 

Doch dann die Ernüchterung. Es war die Rechnung für meine angeforderten Aufkleber. Bis jetzt sind die Aufkleber zwar noch nich angekommen aber was solls. Denn die Rechnung lautete über einen Betrag von 0 (in Worten: Null) Euro.

Echt toll. Und ich wollte schon an ein Wunder glauben. 

Fazit: Das Warten geht weiter...


----------



## Wuudi (17. Mai 2006)

@Mit_mir_nicht

Glückwunsch, mir kommt das so bekannt vor 
P.s. Ich hab 3x rumgefummelt um den VRO zu montieren. Irgendwie hatte ich immer Spiel im Steuersatz, bzw. wenn ich das Lenkrad fest runtergedrückt hatte, dann war's schief. Gibt's einen Trick um a) den VRO fest runterzupressen (erster die Abdeckhaube festschrauben ?) und b) um zu sehen ob der Lenker gerade ist  ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2006)

XC6 M, bestellt Ende März, VMT 18, wurde heute Mittag auf den Weg geschickt. DHL Trackingnummer funktioniert. Mal schaun obs bis Freitag ankommt.

 	Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
	Status von: 	17.05.06 12:52
	Vorgang: 	Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zum Ziel-Paketzentrum.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil heißt weder Inbus noch Imbus sondern Innensechskant.



Doch, Inbus ist schon ok.....ist zwar OT, aber siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbus


----------



## dawncore (17. Mai 2006)

Wow, danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten bezüglich meiner kleinen Probleme!

Dass es Pedale jeweils für links und rechts sind und auch so angefertigt sind, ist mir bewusst, auch deshalb weil das rechte ja schon montiert ist. 

Ich hoffe, ich kann bald meine ersten Runden drehen, dann gibt es auch Bilder  auch wenn es "nur" ein Iowa ist und im Vergleich zu ES7 & Co nichts ist.


----------



## solberg (17. Mai 2006)

dawncore schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten bezüglich meiner kleinen Probleme!
> 
> Dass es Pedale jeweils für links und rechts sind und auch so angefertigt sind, ist mir bewusst, auch deshalb weil das rechte ja schon montiert ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich kann bald meine ersten Runden drehen, dann gibt es auch Bilder  auch wenn es "nur" ein Iowa ist und im Vergleich zu ES7 & Co nichts ist.


ich hatte letztes jahr auch ein iowa. das ist schon was...und wenn die berge nicht zu groß sind paßt es auch mit vbrakes


----------



## RayKo (17. Mai 2006)

Ich finde, so klein sehen die WXC in XS gar nicht aus. Ich bin schonmal gespannt auf das erste Familienfoto, auf dem ein WXC neben einem ES steht. Vielleicht fällt's mir ja dann auf


----------



## gk_canyon (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

damit keine Verärgerung über nicht beantwortete/verspätete E-mails entsteht:

kann Euch leider nur noch bis morgen Mittag Auskünfte über den aktuellen Lieferstatus geben, da ich nicht im Hause bin. Ab Montag bin ich dann wieder wie gewohnt erreichbar. Nein, ich habe keinen Urlaub.... 

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## Trailsucker (17. Mai 2006)

wie beruhigend^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (17. Mai 2006)

@Rayko:

So klein ist das Bike auch gar net. Das WXC1 in XS sieht dagegen richtig klein aus, denn das neue baut deutlich höher als das alte Hardtail. Muss die beiden mal nebeneinander stellen. Is krasser Unterschied.


----------



## uss (17. Mai 2006)

Ich geselle mich nun auch zu denen, die das Wartezimmer verlassen!
Grand Canyon Comp ist seit heute auf der Reise!! Und sollte eigentlich bis Freitag, genau richtig zum WE, eintreffen!!!


----------



## Baerga (17. Mai 2006)

Juuhhu Rad ist da ....

gleich mal 30 KM eingefahren und ist wirklich saugeil....

leider fehlte der Lieferung ne Raceshort und ein Sattel den ich als Zubehör gekauft hab ... hab aber schon ne E-Mail geschrieben , hoff da gibts keine Probleme mit......


----------



## Mutton (17. Mai 2006)

Mein Comp ist heute eingetroffen. Gleich ausgepackt, aufgebaut und ab ging die Luzi. Ich muss sagen, das Rad ist genial. Es übertrifft in allen seinen Eigenschaften meine Erwartungen. 
Die Bremsen sind zwar noch nicht richtig griffig, aber das wird sicher noch. (Bin erst 10 km heute gefahren). In die Möglichkeiten des Federgabelsettings muss ich mich noch einlesen. Habe nicht gedacht, dass man da so viel beeinflussen kann
Morgen geht es dann wahrscheinlich ins Gelände. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter mitspielt.

Danke an das Canyon-Team und an die schnelle DHL (Habe gestern die Mail von Canyon erhalten, heute klingelte der Postmann und nahm mir die Scheine ab)

Also denn. An alle, die noch warten, es lohnt sich. Horido.


----------



## distrip (17. Mai 2006)

Ah, ein Wartezimmer, dann nix wie rein. Lady-Moped am 9. Mai bestellt, vorraussichtliche Montage in der 27 KW, Geburtstag von Lady am 02. 06, dass wird knapp!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2006)

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
	Status von: 	18.05.06 04:23
	Vorgang: 	Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zur Zustellbasis.

Mal schaun ob das Heute noch was wird. Das Geld ist neben mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebg (18. Mai 2006)

auch ich werde mich jetzt ganz schnell aus dem Wartezimer verabschieden: 
Eben war DHL da, also hat sich das aufstehen gelohnt!

Habe nun 1 Bigbear und 1 Iowa im Flur stehen.

Bestellt: ca 20März, VMT 19KW, heute da!!!  (1 Woche Verzug)

Aber jetzt werd ich mal meine letzten 2 Tage Urlaub so richtig geniessen.

Bis irgendwann 

Gruß Seb


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Mit_mir_nicht
> 
> Glückwunsch, mir kommt das so bekannt vor
> P.s. Ich hab 3x rumgefummelt um den VRO zu montieren. Irgendwie hatte ich immer Spiel im Steuersatz, bzw. wenn ich das Lenkrad fest runtergedrückt hatte, dann war's schief. Gibt's einen Trick um a) den VRO fest runterzupressen (erster die Abdeckhaube festschrauben ?) und b) um zu sehen ob der Lenker gerade ist  ?




Danke @Wuudi  

Probleme nicht gerade, man braucht halt bei der Montage des Lenker/Vorbau mehr als zwei Hände. Eine Hand die die Gabel festhält damit der untere Teil des  Steuerlagers fixiert wird, die andere um den Vorbau zu stecken und den oberen Teil des Steuerlagers zu fixieren, die dritte um die A-Head Kappe drauf zuschrauben und mit dier vierten den 5-Inbus zu greifen, der natürlich nicht in der Nähe liegt.  

Nee, es war schon ein bisschen fummelig an der Stelle, wenn so etwas ist fasse ich unter die Gabelkrone und heben das Bike ein bisschen an.  Dadurch drückt der Gabelschaft nicht mehr so stark gegen den losen Steuersatz. Zudem war der Steuersatz sehr gut gefettet und es flutschte alles Hin und Her. A-Head Kappe "festschrauben" und dabei mit gezogener Bremse am Lenker wackeln. Spiel sollte dann nicht mehr sein und noch Vorbau laut Drehmoment anziehen.


MMN


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry @Canyon das war dann wohl nichts, wir haben den extra bei euch mitbestellt weil der passen sollte.
> 
> Hier stösst die Flasche an, deshalb kann sie nicht ganz reingeschoben werden und ist auch höher als es sein müsste:
> 
> ...



Habe einmal den Tacx Flaschenhalter vom meinem ES an das WXC gebaut, das Ergebniss :
















Die Flaschen sitzen zwar fest, aber die Entnahme im Stand ist schon schwierig (besonders die silberne Flasche), während der Fahrt wird das ein Krampf.

Bei deinem Halter können die Flaschen seitlich eingesteckt werden oder sehe ich das falsch? Was ist das für eine Firma?   

MMN


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Richtig, das ist ein Elite Ciussi Side. Ich hab gestern mal den alten Topeak vom WXC1 montiert.

Ergebniss: Unten passts perfekt, die Flasche sitzt gut, aber ist natürlich sehr schwer zu entnehmen.

Insofern ist der Elite schon eine gute Idee, aber die Bohrlöcher sind eben total ungünstig und die Flasch kann nicht ganz reingeschoben werden.

So ein Side-Entry mit richtig positionierten Bohrlöchern wäre ideal .


----------



## steben (18. Mai 2006)

Juhu, mein -Zitat Postbote- "Haitäck-Farratt" ist da! Somit verabschiede ich mich mal von den Wartenden und wünsche allen noch viel Glück, viel Geduld und eine kurze Lieferzeit!
Der einzige Wehmutstropfen: Es schüttet wie aus Eimern


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2006)

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen.
	Status von: 	18.05.06 12:43
	Vorgang: 	Es erfolgt der Transport zum Empfänger.

Es wird spannend. So wie ich das sehe kommt es demnach doch noch heute!


----------



## Boombe (18. Mai 2006)

wo holste die infos her? haste die paketnr oder wie?


----------



## Mutton (18. Mai 2006)

steben schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, mein -Zitat Postbote- "Haitäck-Farratt" ist da! Somit verabschiede ich mich mal von den Wartenden und wünsche allen noch viel Glück, viel Geduld und eine kurze Lieferzeit!
> Der einzige Wehmutstropfen: Es schüttet wie aus Eimern



Glückwunsch zu deinem Comp. 
Das obige von dir geschilderte Problem ist auch meins Aber wenigstens steht das Baby jetzt im Keller und ich kann es anfassen 

Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem Rad. Ich bin gestern mal kurz gefahren und schon jetzt völlig überzeugt...  

Nun denn, schreib mal deine ersten Eindrücke, wenn du den Esel montiert hast


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2006)

DHL Packetnummer. Gibts entweder bei der der Rechnungs und Versandmail oder per Nachfrage bei Canyon. Lest ihr die Mails nicht die ihr bekommt?



> Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.
> In der anhängenden Rechnung finden Sie die Trackingnummer
> (Sendungsverfolgung möglich via Internet, www.DHL.de, Track+Trace für jedermann).


----------



## Mutton (18. Mai 2006)

Bei mir war keine Rechnung angehängt. Habe nur den ersten Teil der Mail bekommen. Aber es hat ja auch nur einen Tag gedauert, ich habe es schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ets wirds spannend!!! 
Hab heut mittag nomal angerufen, weil es ja geheißen hat, dass es heut montiert werden soll. Naja laut Zentrale wars noch nicht fertig.  
Jetzt hoff ich natürlich, dass es noch montiert wird (wurde) oder eben einfach noch in der Werkstatt stand. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2006)

Status:  	Die Sendung wurde auf Wunsch des Empfängers von der Zustellung zurückgestellt.
	Status von: 	18.05.06 14:08
	Vorgang: 	Die Auslieferung erfolgt am nächsten Werktag.

Wie ichs mir fast gedacht habe. Die faulen Säcke von DHL liefern noch bis ca. 17:00 aus und dann behaupten sie der Kunde wollte nicht und beenden ihre Tour.

Nicht das erste mal das ich das erlebe.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (18. Mai 2006)

Jep, ein Hoch auf die Deutsche Post. Du hast mein Mitgefühl.
Meine Roam DVD ist mittlerweile auch seit Montag unterwegs und seit gestern Abend ist sie auf dem Weg zur Endversandzentrum. 

Bin auch wieder sehr erfreut über die spontane und schnelle Arbeit der DP.


----------



## solberg (18. Mai 2006)

Airwastl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ets wirds spannend!!!
> Hab heut mittag nomal angerufen, weil es ja geheißen hat, dass es heut montiert werden soll. Naja laut Zentrale wars noch nicht fertig.
> ...


nervös? meins ist laut gesine auch schon in bearbeitung. was immer das heißen mag aber ich hoffe das es zum do. da sein wird.


----------



## Airwastl (18. Mai 2006)

Hi,

chacka!!!!
ich kanns morgen holen.   
Steht schon fertig im Laden wurde mir gesagt.
Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja morgen in Koblenz. 

An alle die noch warten: Haltet durch!!! Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall. 

Gruß
Basi


----------



## M_Garfield (18. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Mein Freund konnte gestern das WXC8 seiner Freundin in Koblenz abholen -> voll supa, mega geil! Vielen Dank nochmals an Gesine, die sich für die rechtzeitige Abholung in Koblenz und Änderung der Versandbedingungen so toll eingesetzt hat. Das Bike hat wirklich nur einen kleinen Nachteil (Bauartbedingt): Wie schon beschrieben ist die Flaschenentnahme wirklich eher schwierig. Aber naja, bei einem XS Rahmen auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich.  Die Besitzerin ist wirklich überglücklich und bereut jetzt keine Sekunde, auf das Rad etwas länger gewartet zu haben. An jeden der schon fast das Handtuch schmeißt: Warten!!!!!!! Man kann das gar nicht oft genug wiederholen.


----------



## CES7 (18. Mai 2006)

Naja z.Z. wartet man doch fast überall auf ein Bike mehrere Wochen.


----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

ich darf bald wieder warten. 

Montag geht mein ES7 wieder zurück nach Koblenz. 

Bin mal gespannt wann ich es wieder bei mir habe. 

In der Zeit muss ich wohl oder übel auf meine Laufschuhe ausweichen und joggen gehen. 

Schade eigentlich.


ride on


----------



## jnunes (18. Mai 2006)

Warum wird der Dämpfer bei den WXC8 Gr. XS umgekehrt montiert? Wird das bei den WXC7 auch so sein??? Mir scheint, dass es so umständlicher ist den Dämpfer beim Fahren zu regulieren, oder nicht??? Ich hoffe, dass mein WXC7 in XS so wie im Katalog abgebildet montiert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (18. Mai 2006)

kann man den fox dämpfer wenn es einem nicht gefällt einfach umdrehen? 

Just die bolzen lösen und ihn drehen?!?!


----------



## masterdefcon (19. Mai 2006)

sodala, geld ist seit heute von der kreditkarte abgebucht! wird nicht erst abgebucht wenn die montage abgeschlossen ist und verschickt wird?!? 
mein vmt (gc comp) wäre laut bestellbestätigung 24kw (vor bestellung wurde mir persönlich ende mai genannt)....

soll ich mich freuen oder hat das noch nichts zu bedeuten? will mich nicht auf eine woche wartezeit noch össiland einstellen und dann noch 5 wochen warten müssen


----------



## hard66 (19. Mai 2006)

@masterdefcon

freu dich ... sobald die Kohle von der Kreditkarte abgebucht wird ist das Bike unterwegs .... ich habe bei meinem XC6 auch an einem Freitag abend das Mail über die Fertigstellung bekommen und am Mittwoch Vormittag hatte ich das Bike in Händen (Lieferadresse Wien)  

LG


----------



## masterdefcon (19. Mai 2006)

@hard66
lieferadresse wien? hört sich gut an  dann kann ich ja vielleicht schon nächste woche den wienerwald unsicher machen!


----------



## hard66 (19. Mai 2006)

wirst sehen geht sich aus ... drück dir die Daumen ... speziell bei dem Wetter, wenn ich derzeit aus dem Fenster schaue


----------



## JürgenH (19. Mai 2006)

Geil, das Bike ist da, also das meiner Freundin, morgen gibt´s denn ersten Ausritt zusammen! Echt cool!
Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Mai 2006)

in zwei stunden bin ich in koblenz bike abholen.

bin extremst aufgeregt. hoffe, alles ist ok, dass alles sauber verabaeitet, montiert und komplett ist.

nur scheiss windig wetter iss heut 

gestern abend hab ich noch mein altes bike zu testzwecken im auto vertaut, um zu testen ob das ES7 auch ins auto passen würd.

ich kann euch ja mal paar pix machen, wie man IN nem corsa b ein rad auf dem beifahrersitz transportiert .


----------



## masterdefcon (19. Mai 2006)

mein bike is da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

grad eben angekommen! ich packs grad gar net! 
muss mal auspacken und montieren!

verabschiede mich unerwartet früh aus dem wartezimmer leute..... wenn das immer so schnell geht kommen nächstes jahr gleich paar canyons dazu


----------



## steben (19. Mai 2006)

So, GC Comp steht jetzt seit fast 24 Stunden zusammengebaut im Wohnzimmer und schaut sich die Regentropfen auf der Scheibe an.
Von daher kann ich -mal abgesehen vom Fahrverhalten auf Teppich, Fliesen und Parkett- nicht sonderlich viel erzählen. 

Zumindest war alles komplett, sehr ordentlich vormontiert und sehr gut dokumentiert. Verdammt, sieht das Rad super aus! 

Bleibt nur noch auf schöneres Wetter zu hoffen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2006)

XC6-M da. Astrein.

Minus gibts für:
Ich musste die Federgabel ausbauen, da die Bremsleitung unter dem Rahmen rum verlegt war. Da hat wohl einer nicht aufgepasst.

Plus für:
Sonst nix zu meckern.

Frage:
Ich wollte eine XT Kassette draufmachen. Wenn ich das tue, hat sie in axialer Richtung trotz korrektem Anzugsmoment Spiel. Die verbaute Deore Kasette sitzt satt. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ich habe schon meine XT-Kurbel vom alten Rad draufgemacht (500km in use). Das gefällt mir schon viel mehr. Flaschenhalter (einfach aber gut) ist auch schon dran. Natürlich sind die dummen Aufkleber von der Felge schon ab und die gelbe Teile im Müll.

Fehlt also nur noch die XT-Kassette zum vollkommenen Glück. 

Mal schaun ob ichs nachher noch 25km bewegt kriege.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



> Minus gibts für:
> Ich musste die Federgabel ausbauen, da die Bremsleitung unter dem Rahmen rum verlegt war. Da hat wohl einer nicht aufgepasst.



Das Rad wurde versendet und kam so aus dem Karton? Dann wäre es eigentlich nur nötig gewesen, die Gabel zu drehen um den Bremsschluch zu "entwirren". Die Diskussion hatten wir hier im Support-Forum schon mehrfach und ich hatte es mir dann im Versand mal angeschaut. Die Ursache ist schlicht ein Verdrehen der Gabel beim Ein- oder Auspacken oder beim Versand.



> Frage:
> Ich wollte eine XT Kassette draufmachen. Wenn ich das tue, hat sie in axialer Richtung trotz korrektem Anzugsmoment Spiel. Die verbaute Deore Kasette sitzt satt. Hat jemand eine Idee?



Shimano hatte zwischenzeitlich die Zahnkranzbreite minmal verändert. Abhilfe sollte hier ein Zwischenring schaffen, den wahrscheinlich jeder Händler an Lager hat. Ansonsten bitte unsere Werkstatt kontaktieren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2006)

Looool Stabi ich werf mich weg. Natürlich, Gabel einmal durchdrehen hätte es auch getan. AUAAUAAUA tut das weh. Nunja, jetzt hab ich halt das Spiel im Lenkkopf so eingestellt wie es für mich sein muss.  (Ausrede)

Kommt der Distanzring dann Richtung Speichen oder auf die andere Seite?


----------



## Zweistein (19. Mai 2006)

Bin Raus Bin Raus Bin Raus !!! 
*jubel*


----------



## mekki20 (19. Mai 2006)

Da kann man sich als WARTENDER nur mit dem schlechten Wetter trösten... 

...und sich natürlich mit den anderen freun.


----------



## zonkimwald (19. Mai 2006)

Ich freu mich tierisch für die Anderen...
Aber ich glaub trotzdem, das ich bis KW23 wahrscheinlich durchgedreht bin....
Ein Arbeitskollege quält mich ständig mit : "...gestern wieder 30 km..."...
Ich will mein ESX7....


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

zonkimwald....Geduld "es lohnt sich tierisch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-C - alles klar ?


----------



## Pseirer (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hab heute die rechnung bekommen!
Hatte die Hoffnung fast schon aufgegeben,dass das diese Woche noch was wird!
Am Montag schnell den Betrag überweissen und hoffen dass es mindestens bis Freitag hier ist!
Ist ja immerhin bis Italien!

An Wuudi!
Wie lang hats denn bei Dir gedauert?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Mai 2006)

so, hab alles heimbekommen. 

hat alles in den corsa b gepasst, ohne die rückbank umzulegen.

mitsamt versandkarton, montageständer und dem bike selbst. dafür konnt ich kaum aus den fenstern gucken.

längererer bericht folgt noch. 

hab noch 2 mängel. und es gab bei mir VRO-probleme. erzähl ich aber alles

von Canyon (KO) nach KH hab ich grad mal 45 minuten gebraucht. kam echt gut durch.


----------



## braintrust (19. Mai 2006)

haste pics gemacht, würd mich mal interessieren wie das in einen corsa b passt


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

@reini.g:

Meins wurde Nachmittag versandt : Donnerstag --> Mittwoch also 6 Tage.
Das von meiner Freundin wurde glaub ich Vormittag noch weggeschickt. Mittwoch --> Montag also nur 5 Tage

P.S. Entweder ich hab mich verschaut, oder mir ist gerade vor ner Stunde aufm Obermaiser Waalweg ein ES7 entgegengekommen .


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Mai 2006)

leider keine pics gemacht. hat stellenweise heut immer geregnet. SOGAR als ich das ding bei canyon vor ort rein laden wollt    . und alls alles dr in war, wieder sonne. und dann wieder regen.......

dann war ich daheim, wo die digi cam lag: regen     

aber hier hab ich noch was wo ich mit meinem alten rad unterwegs war:







Das war auf ner Tour. 

Mit dem ES7 hab ich mir was genialeres einfallen lassen. hab es quer-vertaut: aufm foto seht ihr ja die sicherheitsgurte hinten. hab zwei spanngurte genommen, um die öffnungen der sicherheitsgrute und und das ganze zwischen oberrohr und unterrohr 

datt hielt. nicht zu glauben! selbst die 360* Karussel Autobahnauffahrten - stand wie ne Eins 







Das war mit dme alten bike. da wollt ich mal gucken, ob ich bike + komplette campinga usrüstung ins auto bekomm.

fazit: es GING.  

ach. und nen big bear hab ich probegefahren. da dacht ich mir: was ne scheiss gabel doch die axel ist und mir vorgenommen, NIE MEHR etwas böses über meine 150E Mörder-Zocchi zu sagen


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

Verladung / Volumen durch den Rechner gejagt ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2006)

So, 30km durch. Setup fast fertig, ausser Rebound Dämpfer. Da bin ich mir noch nicht einig. Gabel kriegt noch etwas mehr Luft und Dämpfer etwas weniger. Hatte keine Lust wärend des Fahrens noch was zu ändern. Reifen hatten 2,5bar. Jetzt 2bar. Denke aber es werden rückzuck nur 1,5bar.

Fazit: Rauf geil, runter geil. Durchgehender Ersatz für mein Enduro.


----------



## Pseirer (19. Mai 2006)

@Wuudi

Dann hoffe ich mal dass es bis zum nächsten Wochenende hier ist!Müsst sich eigentlich locker ausgehn,aber man weiss ja nie!Bei HI-Bike dauerts auf jeden fall nur 2-3 Tage ab Überweisung!

Ich wars auf jeden fall nicht!
Schätze mal das war mein Nachbar,der hats schon seit 6-7 Wochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airwastl (19. Mai 2006)

JUHU JUHU !!!

Entlich ist es da    
Bin grad heimgekommen aus Koblenz.
Affengeiles Bike des Torque. 

Deshalb verabschiede ich mich jetzt schau aber dennoch immer wieder mal rein um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben oder um Tipps zu geben. 

Haltet durch!!! Es lohnt sich aufjedenfall.

Gurß
Basti


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Mai 2006)

Meine ES7-Tour.

Am Freitag hat ich nen halben Tag Urlaub genommen.  Bin um 12 uhr püntklich los, und ohne Verzögerung und langes Suchen in Koblenz ne Stunde später angekommen.
Dort im geschäft erstmal noch nach Sportklamotten geguckt und das Big Bear in Augenschein genommen. 

Ich wollt mein altes Hardtail noch verkloppen und sollte es gut weggehen, mir ein Big Bear holen.

Von der Geometrie war das BB sehr. Schaltung ordentlich. Die Julie brauch wohl 5000 km bis sie irgendwas greift und die Axel ist ohne Zugstufe wirklich nicht mehr als zum Feld-Hoppeln brauchbar. Sollte ich mir das Ding zulegen, fliegt die erstmal raus.

Ich hatte nen Kundenberater an der Hand und gleich gesagt, dass ich mein Rad abholen wollte. 
Er verschwand, kam zurück, und OH SCHRECK:

Ein VRO OPENMOUTH!!!!!

Ich wollt nen ECO haben. Ich dacht schon gleich "Die haben sicher das verwechselt und ziehen mir den Preis für VRO-NORMAL ab". Ich wollte ja VRO-ECO haben. Hab nich eingsehen, wieso ich für 200 gr mehr den doppelten Preis zahlen sollte.

Gleich gesagt "ich wollt aber nen VRO ECO RISER".. Da guckte der Verkäufer und sagte:"Stimmt. Die haben nen Flatbar drauf montiert"

!!!

Das war mir garnicht aufgefallen.

Also ging das Ding in die Werkstatt, Riser drauf und kam zurück. Immer noch VRO OPENMOUTH. Ok. Ich wollt dann den Preis wissen, und der sagte was von 64.xx. Gut.. Dann nehmen wir halt den teuren Vorbau + den günstigen Riser-Lenker zum günstigen Preis 

Ich war dann am überlegen, ob das immer so gehandhabt wird.. Denn 120 Euro (VRO VOrbau, VRO RISER) vs 65 Euro (VRO VOrbau, VRO ECORISER) sind schon ein Unterschied.

Hab dann noch paar Fragen gestellt, mir den Rahmen angeguckt. Sah soweit gut aus. Keine Dellen, Kratzer, sonst was.
Bremsensicherungen waren KEINE dabei! Was ein GLück, hab ich da gleich nachgefragt.
Zur Sicherheit hab ich noch ein Schaltauge besorgt. Ich hoff zwar, dass ich es nie brauchen werd - aber wer weiss.

Das ganze Zeug musste dann in den Corsa B vertaut und verstaut werden.

Und dann die blöde Regenpisse. Ok. Gepasst hatte alles.

Bin dann in 45 Minuten von Koblenz heim geflogen und hab das Rad daheim aufgebaut. 

In Ruhe alles gecheckt, wobei mir nen Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe aufgefallen ist 

Dann hab ich das Teil mal fuer den ersten Ritt fertig gemacht:

Bremshebel tauschen, ich brems vorne/rechts.

Gabel/Dämpfer GROB einstellen / Kabelbinder dran

Pedale dran

Steckblech dran

Kleinkram eben.

Die erste Tour war geil. Die Bremsen ziehen wie sau. 
Mit der Federung muss ich mich noch eingehender beschäftigen. Vorne ist ok, aber hinten bin ich noch absolut
unschlüssig, wie ich das Teil einstellen soll. Man sieht aber, dass ich die Talas schon gut ausfahren kann. 

Die Sitzposition ist fett. Ich dacht zuerst, der Länker wär zu hoch. Aber das ist so extremo geil.
Sitzt man wie aufm Chopper drauf. Volle Kontrolle. Freies Sichtfeld, extrem entspannt. So genüsslich wie auf 
nem Hollandrad 

Schaltung ist präzise, könnte aber knackiger=schneller sein. Ok. Ich bin vorher halt gripshift gefahren, das
ist was ganz anderes halt. Die Schaltung war von Canyon hinten gut, vorne nicht optimal eingestellt.
Schon beim ersten hochschalten aufs grösste Blatt ist die kette runter geruscht 

Reifen: Geil. Setzen sich ABSOLUT nicht zu! Ich hab hier in den Weinbergen viel lehmiger Teer.
Meine auf Waldboden-supergeilen Z-Max setzten sich so zu, dass man nicht weiter kam.
Mit 3 Bar aufgepumpt, guter Grip. Rollt auf Teer sehr gut. Hät ich nicht gedacht. 

Steckt viel Detailarbeit im Rad. z.B. die Silikonschützer an den Zügen. Teflonbeschichte Züge. Gedichtetes Headset. 
Transparente Aufkleber zum Lackschonen.

Der Sattel ist garnicht so schlimm, wie ich dachte. Vielleicht lass ich ihn drauf. 

den VRO Vorbau kan ich sehr empfehlen. Ein genuss!

Übrigens schlagen bei mir die Bremshebel nicht am oberrohr an, wie manche hier im FOrum sich schon dadurch Dellen zugezogen haben. 

Die Ergon-Griffe.. hm..Ich dacht eigentlich, das wäre damit bequemer. Aber nach dem ersten Ritt hatte ich durch die andere Griffposition spannungsgefühle in den Händen. 

Ach, was ich doof find:

Fahrradventile. Da bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir im Shop die Felgen aufbohren lass. Sobald ich wieder son dreckiges Ventil abbreche, sind die Felgen fällig. Ich hasse diese franzosen Kacke. 

Luftventil am Pearl. Dort, wo es sitzt: Doof, Da ich das Rad immer Trag, wo der Dämpfer sitzt und ich mir immer in die Seite piekse!

Ich muss erstmal noch bissel mit dem Bike warm werden. Ich denk auch, es hätte nicht ES7 sein müssen. EIn 6er oder 5er hätte es für meine Zwecke auch sicher getan. Aber ich wollt halt nen schwarzen Rahmen 

Ich hab noch einige Fragen zu der ganzen geschichte, die stell ich im extra Thread rein.


----------



## pennypitcher (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Leut,

jetzt wollt ich mich eigentlich heute still und leise in die Warteschlange einreihen, doch bekam ich gestern von Canyon eine Mail, dass meine Bestellung (XC5) schon per Nachname auf dem Weg zu mir wäre.
Hatte jetzt allerdings keine Zeit gehabt, mir genügend Bares ins Haus zu holen mit der Folge, dass ich vor einer Stunde den Postmann mit meinem Bike wieder wegschicken musste. *heul*.

Bestelldatum 12.05.2006
Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin *KW 27*
Versanddatum 19.05.2006
*
Das waren nur 7 Tage!!!! Definitiv Weltrekord!!!*
Aber das wird ein laaaaanges Wochenende.

Stell am Montag oder Dienstag mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Gruß
pennypitcher


----------



## mekki20 (20. Mai 2006)

So, da sich bei mir die Montage meines Bikes noch ein weilchen hinausziehen wird, hab ich mir heut n paar Inline-Skates gekauft. Jetzt nur noch auf schönes Wetter hoffen. Und natürlich, auf so viel Glück wie pennypitcher es hatte...


----------



## in60 (20. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mein XC5 am 20.04.06 bestellt und warte immernoch   

Diese Welt ist soooooo ungerecht  

@pennypitcher schick deinen Postmann bei mir vorbei!!   

~in60


----------



## uphillking (20. Mai 2006)

Servus,

Warten macht narürlich nie Spaß...

aber sagt mal: besitzt IHR eigentlich kein anderes ("altes") MTB mit dem ihr bis zur Auslieferung fahren könnt ???
Alles MTB-Neulinge hier oder was?

Das Gejammere hier ist ja furchtbar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mir persönlich ist egal WANN mein Canyon geliefert wird, hauptsache ich bekomme es. Bis es soweit ist fahr ich halt mit dem "alten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mekki20 (20. Mai 2006)

@uphilling

mir wurde mein altes, wie schon mehrfahr hier erwähnt vor fast genau einem Jahr gestohlen. Seit dem hab ich keins mehr.


----------



## zonkimwald (20. Mai 2006)

Nein, mein schönes Speci Stumpi ist überfahren worden...
A-Klasse mit Fahrerin (grün gefärbte Augenbrauen ... sagt alles!!)
Mitten auf dem Zebrastreifen....
Allerdings war ich auf der "falschen" Radwegseite unterwegs, so daß ich alles selber löhnen musste...
Und dann hieß es sparen...

BTW: Jemand an xtr STI PM 900 Brems/Schaltkombi (8-fach) interessiert?
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer gibbet auch noch...

  Leichenfledderei


----------



## dawncore (20. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es mal mit den Spannungsschrauben der Bremsen. Du hast an jedem Bremsarm eine kleine Schraube. Du solltest an der Seite, die ständig an der Felge klemmt die Schraube ein Stück (wirklich nicht sehr viel) lösen und eventuell auf der anderen Seite die Schraube etwas weiter reindrehen und somit den Bremsarm etwas von der Felge wegbewegen (Spannung erhöhen). Mach dies aber im Viertelumdrehungstakt und prüfe dann erstmal.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das klappt. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.



Das Fahrrad ist nun komplett, einzig die Bremsen zicken weiter rum. Ich frage mich, wie der Monteur das Fahrrad fahren konnte bzw. auf/abgebaut hat.

Wenn ich deine angesprochenen Schrauben etwas löse, wird die Spannung nicht merklich gelöst. Nach gut einer Umdrehung zieht die Spannung wieder an. Die Spannung beim rechten Pendant erhöhen geht erst gar nicht, die Schraube ist fest und es gibt keinen Spielraum mehr. Ich bin schon fast am Verzweifeln, ich will endlich loslegen


----------



## schnellspanner (20. Mai 2006)

So! Schnellspanner verabschiedet sich aus dem wartezimmer! 

nachdem mein xc7 eigentlich schon in kw 13 hätte fertig sein sollen, bin ich seit gestern stolzer inhaber eines xc 7. 
vor 1,5 monaten wurde ich informiert, dass es mit meinem bike wohl mitte mai werden könne (verzögerung der rahmenlieferung ex taiwan). Donnerstag bekam ich nun bescheid, dass sich mein bike auf dem weg befindet. neue prognose wurde somit genau eingehalten.
Und oh wunder, am freitag war es schon da! mal ein kompliment an die post/dhl. das nenne ich kurze laufzeit!

karton aufgemacht und inspiziert. keine kratzer oder dellen vom transport. alles komplett und tadellos eingestellt und zusammengebaut. dank an den monteur!

Fix zusammengebaut und nachts um 01:00 (hatte spätschicht) mal ne runde um den block gedreht. das warten hat sich gelohnt!
das einzige was ein bisschen nervig war waren die dämlichen sunrims aufkleber an den felgen. das war ne fummelei.

herzlichen dank auch an gesine, die mich nochmals über den status per pn informiert hat.
an alle die noch warten müssen: tapfer bleiben! ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht sein.

grüsse, micha


----------



## Mutton (20. Mai 2006)

@dawncore 

Den Paudenzug hast du aber so eingestellt, dass die beiden Bremsarme theoretisch genügend Spiel hätten, um sich auch von der Felge, wegzubewegen?!?

Kannste eventuell mal ein Foto posten?


----------



## uphillking (20. Mai 2006)

Klug*******r sagt: "Bowdenzug"


----------



## ticino (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo !

Ist soweit, ich kann mir auch von wartezimme verabschieden ... Heute habe meine XC7 zusammengesetzt. Alle super ... bis jetzt. Bin nur ain paar km gefahren, da den wetter nicht so mitgespielt hat, aber muss sagen warten hat sich gelohnt.

Ist eigentlich nich soo lange gegangen ... und jetzt freue mich auf biken.

Hier noch ein paar bilder:






¨






und bei test ...


----------



## dawncore (21. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> @dawncore
> 
> Den Paudenzug hast du aber so eingestellt, dass die beiden Bremsarme theoretisch genügend Spiel hätten, um sich auch von der Felge, wegzubewegen?!?
> 
> Kannste eventuell mal ein Foto posten?



Ich möchte mich wirklich für deinen exzellenten Support bedanken, Mutton.

Denn mittlerweile hat sich mein Problem gelöst und ich habe, dank dem beiligenden Canyon Handbuch, alles perfekt einstellen können.

Das Fahrrad steht, sieht umwerfend aus und ich bin von der Qualität und der "Durchdachtheit" Canyons wahrlich beeindruckt. Morgen geht es dann endlich los, ich freue mich sehr darauf.

Allen Wartenden noch viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen, es lohnt sich, wie schon oft gesagt, mehr als nur sehr!  

PS.: ( Mutton ) Ich habe einfach dümmlicherweise vergessen die Spanngabel beim Bremsarm zu befestigen


----------



## uss (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Canyon Gemeinde,

habe gestern auch mein GC Comp erhalten und aufgebaut. Und ich muß sagen das es einen großen Unterschied zu den Katalogbildern (bzw. geposteten Bildern) gibt. Es wirkt in natura einfach viel mächtiger und schöner.

Die Qualität, Verarbeitung und Montage sind einfach genial!!

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, das das hintere Rad ein wenig (leicht eiert). Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich das Laufrad nicht exakt eingabaut habe. Ich muss doch nur zu sehen, dass ich nicht zu viel Spiel zu den Bremsbelägen bekomme.

Ausserdem habe ich blöderweise die Bremshebel der "selbstjustierenden Bremsen" vor dem Einbau der Räder betätigt (vielleicht war aber auch noch die Transportsicherung dran... das weiß ich garnicht mehr).

Was kann denn da großes passieren? Habe gelesen das sich die Bremsbeläge aneinander setzen und man die Laufräder nicht mehr eingebaut bekommt!
Was hat das dann für Konsequenzen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Wuudi (21. Mai 2006)

Mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig die Beläge auseinander drücken, dann das Laufrad wieder einbauen und die Bremse betätigen. Sollte dann wieder passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knollis (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wollte auch mal ein wenig "heulen".
Hab ein ESX 8 am 16.03.2006 bestellt,VMT KW17.
Hab dann Ende KW17 angerufen und man hat mir gesagt es würde sich um eine Woche verschieben, das gleiche eine Woche später,dann nochmal.
Dann bekam ich einen genaueren Termin "18.05.2006,bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Mail bekommen. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal versucht mit Canjon in Mailkontakt zu treten,auch vergebens ich warte schon 14 tage auf Antwort.
Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen,es ligt wohl am Lenker der nicht Lieferbar ist.
Morgen früh werd ich nochmal Anrufen ,aber bestimmt nicht mehr so nett wie vor einer Woche


----------



## Pseirer (21. Mai 2006)

Jetzt krieg dich wieder ein!
Es gibt Leute,die mussten wesentlich länger warten!
Du solltest dich etwas in geduld üben!


----------



## fone (21. Mai 2006)

O M G !


----------



## dooley242 (22. Mai 2006)

Wer sich ein Canyon bestellt, weiss doch in der Regel vorher, auf was er sich einlässt, da es jedes Jahr das gleiche ist. 

Das ist nun mal das Problem, wenn man sehr gute Räder zu einem günstigen Preis baut und zuviele  die Räder haben wollen.

Dann jammert aber auch nicht rum.

Denn das Problem gibt es in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Fantasy (22. Mai 2006)

Juhu  Es ist soweit. Nach etwas über 21 Wochen durfte ich gestern mein WXC7 auspacken. Ja an einem Sonntag, da der *....* Postbote keinen Zettel in den Briefkasten gelegt hat und meine Nachbarn SEIT FREITAG vergessen hatten, mir zu sagen, das sie ein Paket für mich angenommen haben  Ist ja auch sooo unauffällig ...  
Gestern Abend gabs dann die erste kleine Testrunde (mit 3 Canyons) durch den heimischen Wald und ich muss sagen: das Bike macht echt Spass! Einfach nur Super!  
Damit darf ich mich dann wohl aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden *wink*


----------



## Boombe (22. Mai 2006)

lasst die leut doch bissl jammern- is immerhin das wartezimmer hier. Mich würde es auch nerven, wenn man mir jede Woche und jeder Mitarbeiter von der Hotline etwas anderes erzählt; zudem finde ich auch, dass so Probleme wie generelle Lieferverzögerung wegen Ausfall blabla ruhig dem Kunden kommuniziert werden könnten- dann gäbs wohl schon ma 50% weniger Anrufe.


----------



## Deleted 64551 (22. Mai 2006)

knollis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wollte auch mal ein wenig "heulen".
> Hab ein ESX 8 am 16.03.2006 bestellt,VMT KW17.
> Hab dann Ende KW17 angerufen und man hat mir gesagt es würde sich um eine Woche verschieben, das gleiche eine Woche später,dann nochmal.
> ...



Genau wie bei mir,auch ES-X 8!!!   

Gruß
Sonic


----------



## knollis (22. Mai 2006)

Ganz genau,ein wenig Information von Canjons Seite her währe nicht schlecht.Hi Sonic,guter Geschmack


----------



## dre (22. Mai 2006)

Guten Tag, 
huu ist das Wartezimmer voll hier. Und alles Privatpatienten. Ah, da ist noch ein Stuhl frei. Darf ich mich setzen? Angenehm dre, ich bin in freudiger Erwartung eines ES9. Anfang August soll Termin sein.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Solltes es überfällig werden, kann man es dann nicht einfach per Kaiserschnitt holen?
Ist es vielleicht besser einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen? Und was mache ich, wenn es zu früh kommen sollte? Unter eine Rotlichtlampe legen?

Egal, ich werde das Kind schon schaukeln. Ich freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakko (22. Mai 2006)

Hab Samstag mein WXC8 in Koblenz abgeholt. Ich stelle demnaechst noch ein paar Fotos ein, ansonsten verabschiede ich mich schon mal aus dem Wartezimmer...


----------



## der Tobi (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Wartezimmer,

so, eigentlich sollte es nächste Woche nach 6 Wochen Wartezimmer so weit sein. 
Hab dann grade mal mit Canyon telefoniert und man sagte mir auch, dass schon alle Teile für meine Rad da sind. 
Nur das Problem liegt an der Werkstatt. Da sind wohl einige Krankheitsausfälle zubeklagen. 
Ich muss mich wohl noch auf drei bzw. vier Wochen Wartezeit einrichten. 

Gruß an alle anderen Wartenden.


----------



## zonkimwald (22. Mai 2006)

Neee, oder???
Ich sollte in KW23 dran sein...
Bitte nicht, ich dreh so langsam durch her...


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Mai 2006)

ich will hier mal ein wenig positive stimmung verbreiten^^   : wenn ihr wirklich wüsstet wie geil die bikes sind würdet ihr schon längst in der klapse liegen


----------



## zonkimwald (22. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich Dich da oben erwische... und dann mein esx7 hab...
dann überfahr ich Dich....
so, das hast DU nun davon, ein Leben in Angst!!!
Denn irgendwann wird ein total Irrer Dich einfach plattfahren...
(wenn Du nicht zu schnell für mich bist *ggg*) 
Du hast ja dann schon einigen Trainingsvorsprung  
AAAARGH!!! 
Jetzt ist es soweit, jetzt kommen sie mich abholen....


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Mai 2006)

oh verzeihung. ich wusste nicht dass es hier schon patienten in einem solch finalen stadium gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonkimwald (22. Mai 2006)

Das finale Stadium hab ich letzte Woche Freitag erreicht...
Es ist nun einfach hoffnungslos....
Eigentlich sollte ich die Bestellung canceln und lieber ne Therapie 
anfangen...
Oder mit Ausdruckstanz.... Ich kann garantiert eine Canyon-Bestellung 
tanzen...
Tut mir jemand einen Gefallen und erschießt mich?

Oder ich vergess das mit der Transalp einfach und geh auf einen Gletscher snowboarden...
Dafür hab ich ja alles schon da...


----------



## augsburger100 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, dann will ich mich auch mal hier im Wartezimmer verewigen.

Meine AuftragsNr. = 172482.
Bisher hatte ich lediglich den Hinweis auf eine Verzögerung !!!!
Liebe Canyoninger - bitte bitte laßt es auch bei dieser EINEN Verzögerung...

Meine erste (postalische) Bestellbestätigung stammt vom 13.4. - die zweite (per mail) ist jetzt vom 15.5.

Vier Wochen warten und dann so eine Nachricht - das ist echt brutal....

Nachdem ich ein ganz schlaues Kerlchen bin (hehe) habe ich bereits die Kohle überwiesen damit nicht noch ein Tag, eine Woche oder so für die Überweisung drauf gehen. Wegen job bin ich halt tagsüber nicht erreichbar (wer kann denn schon Nachnahme wählen ???)

Also, gebt mir bitte Bescheid wer eine ähnliche Auftragsnummer hat und ob ihr Euer geiles CANYON-Bike schon bekommen habt...... DANKE )))


----------



## ahara (22. Mai 2006)

Servus @all,

ich bin schockiert! So viele Patienten im Wartezimmer. Dachte, dass es auf'm Montag nicht so voll wäre. MIST.  

Habe eine Bestellbestätigung vom 10.04.06. VMT 20/06. Laut Telefonat 2-3 Wochen Lieferverzögerung.  Und das bei einem einfachen BIG BEAR ....

Bin zwar Anfängerin, möchte aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen endlich loslegen. Obwohl es bei dem Sch...wetter nicht ganz soooo schlimm ist.

*Ich will endlich biken!!*​


----------



## Trailsucker (22. Mai 2006)

wie du hast das geld schon überwiesen?? haste schon ne rechnung oder wie?


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

augsburger100 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Nachdem ich ein ganz schlaues Kerlchen bin (hehe) habe ich bereits die Kohle überwiesen damit nicht noch ein Tag, eine Woche oder so für die Überweisung drauf gehen. [...]



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das so schlau war... 
Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der RECHNUNGSBETRAG erst nach Erhalt der RECHNUNG überwiesen werden soll, weil es sonst zu Problemen bei der Zuordnung des Geldeingangs und somit zu weiteren Verzögerungen kommen könnte...

Bitte um Berichtigung, wenn ich mich irre!


----------



## ahara (23. Mai 2006)

Servus,

ja, das ist richtig. Man soll auf die Rechnung warten, die unmittelbar nach Fertigstellung des Rades per mail oder sms kommt. Es könnte tatsächlich zu einer erheblichen Lieferverzögerung wg. nicht resp. schwieriger Zuordnung des Betrages kommen. 


@augsburger100:Frag lieber noch mal nach!


----------



## solberg (23. Mai 2006)

augsburger100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, dann will ich mich auch mal hier im Wartezimmer verewigen.
> 
> Meine AuftragsNr. = 172482.
> Bisher hatte ich lediglich den Hinweis auf eine Verzögerung !!!!
> ...



hab die 162995 noch nicht, soll aber schon in bearbeitung sein.


----------



## knollis (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo, hab die166139 mit VMT KW17.Hab grad angerufen und mein ESX8 wird gerade Montiert und heute noch fertig.Freue mich rießig auf Freitag,dann steht es bei mir


----------



## boersiator (23. Mai 2006)

Das sind 4 Wochen über Termin!


----------



## in60 (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich habe heute morgen 10:10 Uhr folgende Nachricht von 
Canyon per Mail erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> 
> ...



*megafreu*        

Hoffentlich kommt es noch vor dem Feiertag am Donnerstag 

Ach ja mein VMT war 23KW 

Gruß

in60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (23. Mai 2006)

@knollis
@in60

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Der Neidfaktor ist groß.

Habe auch heute morgen angerufen. VMT KW22. Das ist ja wohl nächste Woche. Hoffe, dass sich der Termin nicht nochmal verschiebt.  

*WILL ENDLICH BIKEN*​


----------



## boersiator (23. Mai 2006)

Was kostet bei Canyon eigentlich 8 Wochen Sonnenschein bei ~25°


----------



## in60 (23. Mai 2006)

@boersiator

ich glaub das kann keiner von uns hier bezahlen


----------



## solberg (23. Mai 2006)

in60 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe heute morgen 10:10 Uhr folgende Nachricht von
> Canyon per Mail erhalten:
> ...



was denn für eine bestellnummer? aber xc5 hört sich ja schonmal gut für mein xc3 an!


----------



## boersiator (23. Mai 2006)

in60 schrieb:
			
		

> @boersiator
> 
> ich glaub das kann keiner von uns hier bezahlen


 
Toll


----------



## $shreddler (23. Mai 2006)

Hoi!

XC5 am 6. Mai 06 bestellt.  Am 19. Mai 06 die Rechnung erhalten. Das waren ganze 2 Wochen Wartezeit. Ganze 6 Wochen vor dem VMT. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das Bike dann auch wirklich kommt


----------



## in60 (23. Mai 2006)

@ @ndreas

Du meinst bestimmt die Auftragsnummer anstatt der Bestellnummer  

Meine Auftragsnummer lautet: 174097  

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

Wie sieht eigentlich die Wartezeit bei Big Bear aus? gibts das überhaupt noch?


----------



## solberg (24. Mai 2006)

in60 schrieb:
			
		

> @ @ndreas
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt die Auftragsnummer anstatt der Bestellnummer
> 
> ...


ja die meinte ich. nur flipp ich langsam aus. es sollte ja der reihe nach gehen und montagetermin war kw 14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in60 (24. Mai 2006)

Ich habe letzte Woche bei Canyon angerufen und habe mich erkundigt ob es bei dem VMT 23 KW bleibt.

Da hat mir der nette Mensch an der Hotline gesagt, es sei noch zu für um etwas genaues sagen zu können. 
Er kann mir nur soviel sagen, dass es momentan 1-2 Wochen Verzögerung gibt.
Aber das kann sich bis zu meinem VMT 23. KW schon wieder alles normalisiert haben.

Ich war selbst überrascht als ich die eMail gelesen habe.
Ich dachte zuerst, dass mir Canyon in der Mail die Verzögerung des VMT mitteilen will. 
Da war die Freude groß als ich gelesen habes dass mein Bike schon fertig und auf dem Weg zu mir ist. 

Gruß in60


----------



## ahara (24. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht eigentlich die Wartezeit bei Big Bear aus? gibts das überhaupt noch?



Servus,
ja klar gibt es das noch. Brauchst bloß bei Canyon auf die HP zu schauen  

Habe mir ein BIG BEAR bestellt. LZ 4-6 Wochen plus eine jetzige Lieferverzögerung von 2-3 Wochen. 
Wie ich finde, ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis. Wo sonst bekommt man ein gutes HT mit diesen Komponenten?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Mai 2006)

nun, die gabel ist mist und werd ich auch prompt ersetzen. hat ja nicht mal ne zugstufe. der rest ist aber für den preis top. danke für die info. ich wollt mal gucken, was für mein altes bike noch drin ist. und wenns für nen gescheiten preis weg geht, verkaufen.


----------



## ToM04 (24. Mai 2006)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI
ich dachte du hast eh ein neues canyon mit ner delle?

ToM


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Mai 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> @ALPHA-CENTAURI
> ich dachte du hast eh ein neues canyon mit ner delle?
> 
> ToM



ich will doch auch mal mein profil irgendwann voll bekommen mit fahrraädern und dem ganzen zeug was dran ist.


----------



## knollis (24. Mai 2006)

Endlich,
heute ist mein Bike versendet worden.
Denke das es bis Freitag bei mir ist,
Supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## in60 (24. Mai 2006)

Hi,

heute ich mein XC5 bei mir angekommen 

ich freu mich schon wenn ich nach hause komme!!

nur noch 15 min arbeiten...

ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimme und wünsch 
allen, die noch warten müssen, eine kurze Wartezeit   

Bilder könnt ihr euch in den nächsten Tagen in der Galerie ansehen  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja so Glück wie ich und euer Bike kommt ein bischen früher kommt.


Wir sehen und in der Gallerie!  


Schöne Grüße aus den sonnigen Pfalz

in60


----------



## der Tobi (24. Mai 2006)

Ich freu mich ja für alle die ihr Bike bereits früher bekommen haben,
aber sollten nicht eigentlich die Bikes die früher bestellt worden sind auch früher fertig sein???

VMT ist bei mir zwar erst nächste Woche man sagte mir aber bereits, dass ich mich noch 2-3 Wochen länger gedulden muss. 
Dabei sind bereits alle Teile vorhanden, es muss nur noch montiert werden. 
Hoffentlich bekomme es zum genannten VMT. 

Ich wünsche allen anderen auch noch viel Glück.


----------



## $shreddler (24. Mai 2006)

@der Tobi:
Welches Bike hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## der Tobi (24. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir ein Sandstone in M bestellt.


----------



## Wakko (24. Mai 2006)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich mein WXC8 am Samstag aus Koblenz mitgenommen. Noch nicht mit eigenen Pedalen, Bar Ends fehlen, Sattel und Griffe werden evtl gewechselt. Aber hier ist es *stolz*:


----------



## BMHans (25. Mai 2006)

Ich verabschiede mich für dieses Jahr dann auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Das Comp ist SAUGEIL.
Der Postman brachte es mir gestern...


----------



## uss (25. Mai 2006)

BMHans schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verabschiede mich für dieses Jahr dann auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Das Comp ist SAUGEIL.
> Der Postman brachte es mir gestern...



Was dachte denn der arme Mann, wo du ihn abgelichten wolltest? 
Ich hab's wohl nur mir Wahnsinnigen zu tun, oder ähnliches!!


----------



## Antagonist (25. Mai 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Toll


Hallo boersiator!
Auch ich hab ein Elite bestellt, VMT 19.KW!
Habe bisher aber weder ne Mail noch irgendwas bekommen. Habe aber selbst schon 3 Mal angerufen und bin immer wieder vertröstet worden. Auftragsnummer ist : 170900, wie lautet denn Deine?
Mir wurde telefonisch zugesichert, dass diese Woche alles montiert wird, Teile seien alle da. Dann muss es ja wohl nächste Woche endlich kommen!!!


----------



## Deleted 64551 (25. Mai 2006)

knollis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab die166139 mit VMT KW17.Hab grad angerufen und mein ESX8 wird gerade Montiert und heute noch fertig.Freue mich rießig auf Freitag,dann steht es bei mir



Boahhh,Knollis....!!!!
Das ist 100Pro mein ES-X8  
Ich hoff das meins dann auch demnächst fertig!!!  

viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!  

Gruß
Sonic


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Mai 2006)

Hier wurde nach Pumpen gefragt.

Ich kann empfehlen:

Normale Pumpe => SKS Teleskop:
http://www.sks-germany.com/de/stage.php?mod=detail&cid=1&id=20&zg=2&seite=5&start=12

Superbillig. Leicht. Alle Ventiltypen. Ertragbare Pumpleistung. Stabiler als es den Eindruck macht. Ich habe schon 10+ Flickaktionen hinter mir und das Teil lebt immernoch.

Standpumpe => SKS Rennkompressor:
http://www.sks-germany.com/de/stage.php?mod=detail&cid=1&id=50&zg=2&seite=4&start=9

Der Standard, unkaputtbar. Leider keinen Ablassknopf.

Dämpferpumpe => SKS Suspensieur

http://www.sks-germany.com/de/stage.php?mod=detail&cid=1&id=8&zg=2&seite=8&start=21

Integriertes Manometer, welches nicht absteht. No-Bleed Anschluss und alles schön zusammenklappbar und transportabel für den Rucksack.

Bike-Discount hat die glaube ich alle zu ertragbarem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMHans (25. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Was dachte denn der arme Mann, wo du ihn abgelichten wolltest?
> Ich hab's wohl nur mir Wahnsinnigen zu tun, oder ähnliches!!


Nee, gar nicht. Fand er voll lustig und wollte gerne ein Abzug, wenn das Bild mal in Papierform existiert 


P.S.
Nach den ersten 50km mit dem Comp stellte sich heraus, dass mein Freilauf nicht  ganz frei läuft  Rattert leicht. Werde mal canyon anfunken, ob die mir einen neuen schicken. Hat das jemand schonmal gehabt?


----------



## solberg (25. Mai 2006)

Antagonist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo boersiator!
> Auch ich hab ein Elite bestellt, VMT 19.KW!
> Habe bisher aber weder ne Mail noch irgendwas bekommen. Habe aber selbst schon 3 Mal angerufen und bin immer wieder vertröstet worden. Auftragsnummer ist : 170900, wie lautet denn Deine?
> Mir wurde telefonisch zugesichert, dass diese Woche alles montiert wird, Teile seien alle da. Dann muss es ja wohl nächste Woche endlich kommen!!!


viel glück ich warte immer noch auf meine 162xxx bestellung   es ist auch schon seit letztem mittwoch in bearbeitung aber was neues gibts noch nicht.


----------



## solberg (26. Mai 2006)

@ndreas schrieb:
			
		

> viel glück ich warte immer noch auf meine 162xxx bestellung   es ist auch schon seit letztem mittwoch in bearbeitung aber was neues gibts noch nicht.


so heut kam dann endlich die bestätigung
. wechsel dann hiermit in die gallerie und andere beiträge


----------



## aufeowa (26. Mai 2006)

Nrerve ES 7 

Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende

Heute Bike von der Post geholt. Schachtel war zwar beschädigt, aber das Bike nicht. Hinteres Rad hat eine leichte Unwucht.
Ansonst ein super Gerät.
Aber jetzt auf ins Gelände.


----------



## masterdefcon (27. Mai 2006)

hab mein comp seit einer woche, bin soweit voll zufrieden, hab nur paar abstimmungen selbst durchführen müssen (schleifen der hinteren scheibenbremse, schaltwerk nicht gut eingestellt)!

eine frage hätt ich: vtm wär bei mir 24kw gewesen, geld ist klarerweise auch schon abgebucht, jedoch hab ich keine rechnung erhalten!!! normal?!


----------



## knollis (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
werde nun auch das Wartezimmer verlassen,mein ESX8 ist heute morgen angekommen.
Gruß an Sonic76,wahr doch nicht "Deins"


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2006)

...super knollis


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2006)

Ziemlich kleines Bild, aber der Schrank ist toll


----------



## boersiator (29. Mai 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich kleines Bild, aber der Schrank ist toll


 
hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mekki20 (30. Mai 2006)

Bin ich jetzt der letzte im Wartezimmer?


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2006)

... du bist nicht allein,.... lalalala  

Vorfreude soll doch die schönste sein!

Ich warte hoffentlich nur bis zur Kw 28. Danach will ich ES8 fahren.


----------



## ahara (30. Mai 2006)

mekki20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich jetzt der letzte im Wartezimmer?




Wie kommst du denn darauf. Ich warte auch noch. 
Diese Woche soll Montagetermin sein. Bin gespannt ob es was wird.


----------



## solberg (30. Mai 2006)

mich schickt die post nochmal ins wartezimmer. paket kam gestern. angeblich denn ich war da. laut paketstatus soll es nun auf der post sein. habe heut keine benachrichtigung bekommen und auf der post war ich auch. da ist es nicht. wie kann man denn so ein großes paket verlieren...


----------



## zonkimwald (30. Mai 2006)

ich bin auch noch da...


----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2006)

@ndreas schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man denn so ein großes paket verlieren...


Das geht! 
Griesschnitte kann ein Lied davon singen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solberg (30. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht!
> Griesschnitte kann ein Lied davon singen...



mal sehen was passiert. hab dhl schon rund gemacht weil ich morgen wegfliege und sie meinten das sie es heut noch finden wollen.


----------



## der Tobi (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auch noch unter den Wartenden.
Montagetermin sollte bei mir auch diese Woche sein, 
laut Canyon soll es aber noch 1-2 Wochen länger dauern.

Aber nach 6 Wochen sind 2 ja ein klacks.


----------



## pjfa (30. Mai 2006)

pjfa @ 4.02.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Paulo. I´m Portuguese. I´m waiting for my Canyon Nerve XC7, order 9 January. The Canyon Team says me its this month the deliver.


Remember??? 
Canyon XC7 have now 1108kms
1000kms at 17.05.2006 and one flat


----------



## TheDarkKnight (30. Mai 2006)

Dito, ich warte auch noch. Bei mir ist VMT 26 Woche. Also letzte Juni Woche. Ich rechne aber lieber mit 1-2 Wochen Verspätung, wenns früher kommt umso besser. 

Trotzdem schreit mein Herz nach dem ESX 8 *seufz*


----------



## $shreddler (30. Mai 2006)

Heute mein XC5 erhalten. Bike perfekt. Einstellungen perfekt (schaltet perfekt, schleift nicht,...). Nur hat leider die georderte Luftdaempferpumpe gefehlt. Jetzt heisst nochmal warten Will ja auch nur ungerne aus dem Wartezimmer


----------



## boersiator (30. Mai 2006)

$shreddler schrieb:
			
		

> Heute mein XC5 erhalten. Bike perfekt. Einstellungen perfekt (schaltet perfekt, schleift nicht,...). Nur hat leider die georderte Luftdaempferpumpe gefehlt. Jetzt heisst nochmal warten Will ja auch nur ungerne aus dem Wartezimmer


 
Wie bist du so schnell an dein Bike gekommen?


----------



## $shreddler (30. Mai 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du so schnell an dein Bike gekommen?



Hab jede Nacht vom neuen Bike geträumt und dann ging's ganz schnell. Und der Versand hat anscheinend auch nur 1 Tag gebraucht.

Schätze mal da wurde eine Linienfertigung eingelegt.


----------



## Pseirer (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute! 

Endlich darf ich das Wartezimmer verlassen,hab heute mein ES7  bekommen!Und das beste ist,ich war nicht mal zu Hause!Das Paket stand einfach den ganzen Tag vor meiner Tür bis ich von der Arbeit kam!Da lassen die von der Post einfach so 2.200 rumstehen!Nun ja,was solls,war eine ziemlich lange zeit bei euch(bst.03.03.06>vmt 14W>bekommen 30.05.06),hat aber Spass gemacht! 

Das Bike war ansonsten TIP-TOP!kein Kratzer,keine Delle,einfach perfekt!

Bis zum nächsten mal
ich komm wieder!

Tschüß


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Mai 2006)

gut für dich. ich hatte leider nen kratzer. und dass die post neuerdings den kram for die tuer stellt, ist wohl routine.

da müsstest eiskalt das paket als gestohlen melden.


----------



## Didi123 (30. Mai 2006)

reini.g schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da lassen die von der Post einfach so 2.200 rumstehen!


Wieso  2200 .- ??
Das ES7 kostet doch nur 1999 .- ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mekki20 (30. Mai 2006)

Wollte eigentlich Anfang Juli an Gardasee mit dem neuen Bike. Doch wenn man rechnet:

VMT KW26 + 1-2Wochen = mitte Juli

Schön wenns doch noch rechtzeitig kommt.
Aber bin froh, dass noch viele andere hier im Wartezimmer sind...


----------



## das_koph (31. Mai 2006)

servus, ich darf mich nun auch zu euch gesellen

hab am 28.04 die bestellbestätigung erhalten und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf mein GC Comp M.... VMT ist die 26. KW...
hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei

da ja noch leute mit der auftragsnummer 16xxxx auf ihr rad warten, hat diese ja nicht direkt mit dem liefertermin zu tun, oder??


----------



## skidder (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits!!
Ich komme jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer.
Ich habe mir das "Torque 3" in der 16kw bestellt, laut meiner Auftragsbestätigung sollte mein rad in der 22kw montiert werden (also diese Woche).
Ich habe heute bei Canyon angerufen ob der Termin eingehalten wird, laut Canyon wird miein Bike nun in der 23kw montiert.
Hoffe es bald in empfang zu nehmen (meine Trails warten schon auf mich!!!!).


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Mai 2006)

pjfa schrieb:
			
		

> Remember???
> Canyon XC7 have now 1108kms
> 1000kms at 17.05.2006 and one flat


WOW. 157 bpm while you pump up a tire with a CO2 cartridge. That hurts.
I would recommend not to do any more sport than this


----------



## Pseirer (31. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> gut für dich. ich hatte leider nen kratzer. und dass die post neuerdings den kram for die tuer stellt, ist wohl routine.
> 
> da müsstest eiskalt das paket als gestohlen melden.



Hallo

hab deinen Kratzer gesehn,also über sowas würde ich mich nicht aufregen!
Du hast deins doch selbst abgeholt,wenn ich mich nicht irre,oder? 

Da überwiegt dann doch die Freude dass das Paket es unbeschadet bis nach Südtirol geschafft hat! 



> Zitat von *Didi123*
> ...Da lassen die von der Post einfach so 2.200 rumstehen!
> Wieso  2200 .- ??
> Das ES7 kostet doch nur 1999 .- ?!?



Ja,ich weiß,aber mit VRO Lowrider + Dämpferpumpe+2 Schaltaugen sind es nicht ganz 2.200!


----------



## clou (31. Mai 2006)

Wer wartet denn sonst noch so auf sein ESX-7?
Ich hab Ende April bestellt und VMT KW26.

Habt Ihr schon was von Canyon gehört?


----------



## TheDarkKnight (31. Mai 2006)

Ich warte aufs ESX-8, hab ebenfalls Ende April bestellt und mein VMT ist auch 26/2006.

Neue Infos hab ich bislang keine, ich plane aber vorsichtshalber lieber 1-2 Wochen Verzögerung ein. Wenns trotzdem pünktlich oder früher kommt, kann ich mich freuen. 

*wart,wart*


----------



## zonkimwald (31. Mai 2006)

ICH warte auch auf ein ESX7...
Bestellt irgendwann Mitte April, VMT 23KW, wird aber ehr 24KW...
Ruhig Blut also...
Ich mach zB jetzt Atemübungen und Ausdruckstanz zum Ausgleich!!!


----------



## clou (31. Mai 2006)

Hab mal nachgefragt.

Die montieren erst wenn von einem Modell eine Bestimmte Anzahl Bestellungen eingegangen sind. Dann aber gleich alle quasi in Serie.

Aufruf: Alle ESX-7 bestellen! Dann ist die Serie schneller komplett :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Mai 2006)

reini.g schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ich weiß,aber mit VRO Lowrider + Dämpferpumpe+2 Schaltaugen sind es nicht ganz 2.200!



haettest besser den VRO eco genommen. den gibts 2006 jetzt auch als open mouth, auch wenn mir da "einsackerei" von manchen unterstellt worden ist. 

meinen dellenkratzer bekomm ich bei der naechsten wartung ausgebessert.

und nein, im gegensatz zum rest hier im forum, geb ich mich bei NICHTS mit maengeln ab. egal wie klein.


----------



## Pseirer (31. Mai 2006)

Der VRO is um ca.170g leichter,da zahl ich gern 60 mehr!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (31. Mai 2006)

What? Canyon wartet darauf das erst ne bestimmte Anzahl an Bestellungen eingegangen ist und montieren dann? Hmm mir ist ja schon aufgefallen das meist ne Woche lang ein Typ montiert wird... hmm kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das die Bestellungen beim ESX nicht zahlreich genug sind. Da ja auch vor kurzem das ES sowie das ESX nen Traumhaftes Testergebnis bekommen haben und sicherlich einige noch Bestellungen aufgegeben haben.

Zumindest das was noch zu bestellen ist. Vieles ist ja schon ausverkauft


----------



## Staabi (1. Juni 2006)

Nabend,

nur kurz, unsere Montage ist zweigeteilt, zum einen Serienmontage und zum anderen Einzuelmontage, terminiert nach Auftragseingang. Die Serienmontage kommt nur dann zum tragen, wenn ein Container mit Rahmen für eine Modellserie eintrifft und diese Serie, meinetwegen ESX8 dann in einem Rutsch montiert werden kann. Da sind dann natürlich auch immer bereits verkaufte Bikes dabei. Wenn aber alle Komponenten für ein Rad da sind geht dieses in aller Regel (es sei denn eine entsprechende Serienmontage steht wirklich unmittelbar bevor) in die Einzelmontage um keine unnötige Wartezeit entstehen zu lassen. Es ist also nicht korrekt, das wir auf "mehr Bestellungen warten" um ein bereits verkauftes Bike zu montieren.

Grüße,

Michael

P.S. Am 31.05. - 01.06. sind Gesine und ich beide nicht im Büro und können auch nicht in Forum schauen. Ich bin selbst am 02.06. noch in Willingen und werde deshalb erst am Dienstag hier wieder wie gewohnt zu finden sein.


----------



## Boombe (1. Juni 2006)

ich hab am 27.3 bestellt- ich weiss zwar, dass mein esx6 irgendwann kommt, aber irgendwie glaub ich schon nich mehr dran  .  ich wart grad eh nur drauf, dass es an der tür klingelt und ich in paar stunden am nürburgring mein lager aufschlagen kann- rock am ring  !


----------



## polarbär (1. Juni 2006)

moin zusammen,

hatte das Riesenglück durch fast tägliche Anrufe und zumüllen der mailbox in Richtung Koblenz das ich ein storniertes XC7 bekomme.
Lieferzeit 8 Wochen.
Kann man sich daran einigermaßen halten oder können das schonmal 10 werden.Oder auch nur 6 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab am 27.3 bestellt- ich weiss zwar, dass mein esx6 irgendwann kommt, aber irgendwie glaub ich schon nich mehr dran  .  ich wart grad eh nur drauf, dass es an der tür klingelt und ich in paar stunden am nürburgring mein lager aufschlagen kann- rock am ring  !



yepp me too !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juni 2006)

reini.g schrieb:
			
		

> Der VRO is um ca.170g leichter,da zahl ich gern 60 mehr!




das glaub ich fuer den neuen VRO Eco Mouth nicht


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> meinen dellenkratzer bekomm ich bei der naechsten wartung ausgebessert.


Delle? Ich dachte du hattest einen Kratzer bei einem Gelenk des Hinterbaus?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2006)

Ein Kratzerlein (laut dem Bild) das bei der ersten gescheiten steinigen Trailabfahrt eh entsteht. Sie werden wohl ein wenig Nagellack draufpinseln hoffe ich.


----------



## Tom_Leo (1. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich fuer den neuen VRO Eco Mouth nicht



Habe noch nichts über einen VRO Eco mouth gelesen - nicht einmal auf der Syntace Homepage... 

Davon abgesehen bin ich jedoch mit meinem VRO Vorbau und VRO Vector Lowrider 7075 sehr zufrieden.  

...und seit gestern habe ich die Syntace  Screw-On Gripz Moto Lenkergriffe montiert.  

Einfach nur Spitze!

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch besseres Wetter  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## solberg (1. Juni 2006)

Die Post hat nach 4 Tagen mein Paket nun wiedergefunden. Nächste Woche gibts dann Fotos zu bestaunen.


----------



## Bayker (1. Juni 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kratzerlein (laut dem Bild) das bei der ersten gescheiten steinigen Trailabfahrt eh entsteht. Sie werden wohl ein wenig Nagellack draufpinseln hoffe ich.




habe zwei winzige dellen am oberrohr vom lenker. Kurz danach habe ich dann den selbstgebauten obrrohrschutz gemacht und seitdem habbich kein problem mehr m it stürzen. 

übrigens:

nach der ersten "richtigen ausfahrt hatte ich auch ein paar kratzer auf den felgen durch steinschlag bzw sonstwas.

ich mahc mir da kein kopp drum. oberrohrschutz habbich drum und da kann auch nix passieren. also watt solls jejammer?!


----------



## Pseirer (1. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich fuer den neuen VRO Eco Mouth nicht



Hallöchen,
also ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht was dieser Vro Open Mouht sein soll,bei Syntace 
hab ich den jedenfalls nicht gefunden!?
Bin wohl nicht ganz auf den laufenden!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juni 2006)

Tja. Einfache Story:

Ich kaufte in KO ein. 

Es sollte ein VRO ECO Riser werden.

Mir wurd der Falsche Lenker montiert. Es war ein Flatbar. Gleich moniert.

Zurück kam: RIchtiger Lenker, aber VRO Irgendwas "Openmouth"

Ich dacht mir: Ok. Wird sicher schon passen. Ist nicht mein Problem. Und wenn 3 Verkäufer + Monteur das abchecken, wirds schon ne Richtigkeit haben, dass ein VRO Openmouth dran ist.

Dann wurd ich dreist von diversten Seiten im Forum angemacht, ich haet Canyon abgezockt.

ALs ich das ganze Naeher inspzieiert, fiel mir auf, dass was an dem Vro Irgendwas nicht stimmt: z.b. 2 schweissnaehte, kein roter punkt, viel zu dicke Clamps. ALso. mail an Syntace.

Da stellt sich heraus, dass alles OK ist, 2006 es den VRO ECO als Openmouth gibt und dass das Forum aus nem dicken haufen Stänker besteht. 

Bei Syntace gibts noch keine neuen BIlder.

Guck dir den VRO Eco an und stell dir das ausgeschnippelte "Openmouth" wie beim VRO NORMAL vor. 

Und mir ists egal, wenn sich andere mit selbst minderwertige QUalitaetsansprueche haben. Bei mir hat egal was beim Kauf 1A zu sein. Ob ich es nach der ersten Tour schon in dne Graben setze, ist ein anderes Thema.

Wenn ihr Dellen, Kratzer, was auch immer am neu gekauften Bike findet und die nicht durch EUCH entstanden sind, ist es pure Blindheit, sowas nicht zu reklamieren. Egal. Es ist euer Geld. 

Qualitaetsanspruch faengt klein an.


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

ja ja deine mudder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (2. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> [..]
> Wenn ihr Dellen, Kratzer, was auch immer am neu gekauften Bike findet und die nicht durch EUCH entstanden sind, ist es pure Blindheit, sowas nicht zu reklamieren. Egal. Es ist euer Geld.
> [..]




Meinst Du nicht eher Blödheit. 
Mein Vater ist blind. Ich muss ihn mal fragen, ob er die pure Blindheit hat.


----------



## der Tobi (2. Juni 2006)

Tach,

diese Woche sollte meine Sandstone endlich fertig sein. War mir aber schon klar, dass es länger dauert.

Grade mal angerufen, es soll noch 2-3 Wochen dauern wegen Krankheitsausfällen in der Montage. Vor einer Woche warens noch 1-2.

Naja, was soll man machen.

Warten halt.


----------



## ahara (2. Juni 2006)

Servus,

habe gestern Bescheid bekommen, dass mein Rad montiert ist. Vorauskasse - Lieferung daher erst nächste Woche.  
Nachnahme geht wohl schneller. Beim nächsten mal weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## Antagonist (2. Juni 2006)

Moin moin!
Habe gestern die Mail bekommen, dass mein GC Comp verschickt wurde!!! Eigentlich toll.
Nur durch das scheiss verlängerte Wochenende wird es wohl nicht vor Dienstag da sein   Hätten die das nicht schon Dienstag losschicken können????   
Jaja, die Welt ist ungerecht ... aber zumindest hat das Warten endlich ein Ende!
Fotos kommen dann bald ......
  Frohe Pfingsten dann noch ...


----------



## Mutton (2. Juni 2006)

Antagonist schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin!
> Habe gestern die Mail bekommen, dass mein GC Comp verschickt wurde!!! Eigentlich toll.
> Nur durch das scheiss verlängerte Wochenende wird es wohl nicht vor Dienstag da sein   Hätten die das nicht schon Dienstag losschicken können????
> Jaja, die Welt ist ungerecht ... aber zumindest hat das Warten endlich ein Ende!
> ...




Könntest Glück haben und es steht schon morgen vor der Tür... Ich drück die Daumen...


----------



## zonkimwald (2. Juni 2006)

Allerdings sind schon einige bei der Warterei und dem Schietwetter hier 
verrückt geworden....


----------



## Didi123 (3. Juni 2006)

Hier gibt's noch ein XC7 in M.


----------



## polarbär (3. Juni 2006)

starten wir noch einmal,vielleicht sind einige zu sehr deprimiert,frustiert oder in eine Art Wachkoma gefallen aus dem sie nur vom Onkel mit der DHL Mütze geholt werden können.
Ich hatte das Riesenglück, durch fast tägliche Anrufe und zumüllen der mailbox in Richtung Koblenz,ein storniertes XC7 zu bekommen.
Lieferzeit 8 Wochen.
Kann man sich daran einigermaßen halten oder können das schonmal 10 werden.Oder auch nur 6 ?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Pseirer (3. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Syntace gibts noch keine neuen BIlder.
> 
> Guck dir den VRO Eco an und stell dir das ausgeschnippelte "Openmouth" wie beim VRO NORMAL vor.



Hallo Alpha, 
mach doch einfach mal ein Foto von deinen "Openmouth" und stells hier rein,ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen!
Möcht das Teil einfach mal sehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Juni 2006)

Man beachte die genannten punkte:

kein roter punkt

2 schweissnaehte

hoehre clamps

10* biegung

iirc 52mm einbauhöhe











Und was das Gewicht angeht: Das kann man sinnvoller im nem Satz AV14 / SV14 130 gr Schlauch sparen. Den gibts für 5 Euro.


----------



## Pseirer (3. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Und was das Gewicht angeht: Das kann man sinnvoller im nem Satz AV14 / SV14 130 gr Schlauch sparen. Den gibts für 5 Euro.



Also ich hätte keine lust mir auf jeder bergabpassage nen platten einzufangen,mit diesen leichten Schläuchen,auser du fährst mit 3 bar,woran einen dann deutlich der Gripp fehlt!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Juni 2006)

ich fahr seit jahren billige kenda mit 1,9" reifen, 2,5 Bar. die haben ca 140 gramm. und auch nie probleme. wenn ich platten haben sollt, fliegen die halt raus.


----------



## Antagonist (3. Juni 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Glück haben und es steht schon morgen vor der Tür... Ich drück die Daumen...


Hatte leider nicht soviel Glück ...  
Muss ich wohl noch bis Dienstag warten.


----------



## Pseirer (3. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr seit jahren billige kenda mit 1,9" reifen, 2,5 Bar. die haben ca 140 gramm. und auch nie probleme. wenn ich platten haben sollt, fliegen die halt raus.


 

Sowas gehört auf die Straße,nicht ins gelände!
Der Spaß fängt erst unter 2 bar an!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2006)

Irgendwie kann ich die 140g für einen Reifen nicht ganz glauben  das unser kleiner Beta immer so übertreiben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thistle (4. Juni 2006)

moin 

mein esx6 sollte diese woche montiert werden  endlich hat das warten ein baldiges ende *holz anfass*

kleine frage noch: braucht man irgendwelche speziellen werkzeuge, um ein canyon bike alleine zu montieren?


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

Inbus-Schlüssel (wenn du einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast --> noch besser - da z.B. ein VRO Lenker mit max. 10 Nm befestigt werden darf) - jedoch mit Gefühl würde ich sagen geht es auch mit Inbus-Schlüssel - einfach nicht beim Lenker "durchziehen"
Vielleicht hast Du die Möglichkeit einen Drehmomentschlüssel 4-10 NM zu leihen !!! (wäre gut)
...die Avid-Bremsen (hier Einsetzen der Laufräder) brauchen gar kein Werkzeug (Transportsicherung aus der Bremse entfernen und mit wirklich leichten Druck (Gefühl bitte) die Laufräder einsetzen (Schnellspanner bzw. Schrauben gut festziehen) --> leicht in den Bremskolben gehen.
Natürlich brauchst Du für die Befestigung der Pedale
einen Schlüssel sowie etwas Montagefett (hier kräftig zudrehen um die 35 Nm).
Canyon hat eigentlich für Dich am Lenker bereits alles montiert (Schaltung/Bremse)
Natürlich wirst Du für Dich noch ein paar Einstellungen
vornehmen - wie Sattel, evt. Lenkerhörnchen (alles mit Inbus-Schlüssel)


----------



## Thistle (4. Juni 2006)

danke für die rasche antwort! klingt nach weniger aufwand, als ich gedacht hatte  
wahrscheinlich kann ich über mein bruderherz sogar einen drehmomentschlüssel auftreiben.

hab gerade gesehen, dass du ein esx7 fährst. wie gross bist du, wenn ich fragen darf und welche rahmengrösse hast du dir bestellt? 
ich bin 173 mit schrittlänge 82 und laut canyon bin ich an der untersten grenze zu M - ich hoffe der gute mann hat sich nicht verrechnet


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du Angst es ist zu klein.....nein auf keinen Fall
(eher schon ein "bischen" zu groß)
Ich bin 178 /SL 86 und fahre M


----------



## DarkListener (4. Juni 2006)

so.. ich bin nun auch im Wartezimmer....

Gestern bestellt (Grand Canyon Comp).

Bin gespannt auf den VMT... mal sehen, wie schnell Canyon ist, wenn man erst so spät ordert, wie ich.


----------



## Thistle (4. Juni 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Angst es ist zu klein.....nein auf keinen Fall
> (eher schon ein "bischen" zu groß)
> Ich bin 178 /SL 86 und fahre M



ich habe eher angst, dass es zu gross sein könnte ^^ habe mich aber komplett gemessen und laut MTB-magazin stimmt die oberrohrlänge von grösse M auf den cm genau mit mir überein.
bloss die überstandhöhe macht mir bissel sorgen. laut canyon sind das 79cm beim esx6 und meine SL is 82 (ohne schuhe)


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

dann bleiben Dir 3 cm
(Fahrtechnik Seminar ist angesagt ! --> wie steige ich von meinem ESX ab)
Ich meine dies wirklich im Ernst, da die meisten MTB
Fahrer immer noch -falsch- (nach vorne -> Richtung Oberrohr) absteigen.


----------



## Trailsucker (4. Juni 2006)

zudem musst du dir im klaren darüber sein dass das tretlager beim esx eine höhe von glaube ich 35cm hat. also hast du wenn du auf den pedalen stehst schon 38 cm bis zum oberrohr und das is mehr als ausreichend


----------



## cos75 (4. Juni 2006)

Thistle schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eher angst, dass es zu gross sein könnte ^^ habe mich aber komplett gemessen und laut MTB-magazin stimmt die oberrohrlänge von grösse M auf den cm genau mit mir überein.
> bloss die überstandhöhe macht mir bissel sorgen. laut canyon sind das 79cm beim esx6 und meine SL is 82 (ohne schuhe)



Nimm bloß nicht M   

Kommt drauf an was du fährst. Fährst du hauptsächlich technischere Sachen, dann nimm S. Fährst du eher Touren auf Forstwegen, dann nimm M, wobei du dann eigentlich auch kein ESX brauchst. Ein zu großes Bike ist immer zu groß, ein zu kleines kann man anpassen, z.B. mit einem längeren Vorbau.

Ich fahre übrigens ein S, bei 1,78m, Schrittlänge 80cm. Vom der Oberrohrlänge wüde mir schon M besser passen, allerdings ist mir da das Oberrohr zu hoch. Fahre hauptsächlich schwierige technische Sachen, dafür ist ein kurzes Bike ideal. Bergauf geht ein zu kurzes Bike weniger gut, allerdings gibt es ja den VRO.


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

Thistle ---> hör auf cos75 (er meint es ehrlich und wirklich gut)....und er hat RECHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thistle (4. Juni 2006)

doh -.-

dann muss ich nochma anrufen ^^
ist der optische unterschied sehr gross von S zu M? ich stelle mir bildlich ein kinderfahrrad vor 

@cos75: danke für die tipps!

@ RonnyS: wie hast du das mit dem absteigen vom ESX gemeint? nach hinten, oder wie?


----------



## cos75 (4. Juni 2006)

Thistle schrieb:
			
		

> doh -.-
> 
> dann muss ich nochma anrufen ^^
> ist der optische unterschied sehr gross von S zu M? ich stelle mir bildlich ein kinderfahrrad vor



Klick mal bei mir auf Fotos, da siehts du meins in S.

Es hat aufgehört zu regnen, ich geh jetzt biken !


----------



## boersiator (4. Juni 2006)

DarkListener schrieb:
			
		

> so.. ich bin nun auch im Wartezimmer....
> 
> Gestern bestellt (Grand Canyon Comp).
> 
> Bin gespannt auf den VMT... mal sehen, wie schnell Canyon ist, wenn man erst so spät ordert, wie ich.


 
Rechne mit 8-11 Wochen ab Bestelleingang.
Alles andere ist unrealistisch.


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 die Rahmen des ESX fallen -wirklich-
"groß" aus - hier fahrtechnisch gesehen -


----------



## RonnyS (4. Juni 2006)

Thistle ja natürlich - aber solltest Du wirklich gerne Trails
fahren oder immer mehr fahrtechnische etwas anspruchsvollere Strecken --> würde ich cos75
seinen Rat "zu Herzen" bzw. Bike nehmen und auf *jeden Fall am Dienstag mit CANYON (COAST) sprechen*


----------



## mischae (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo an alle anderen Wartenden und trotz schon gelieferter Räder   immer mal vorbeischauenden Canyoner,

auch ich habe endlich meine Bestellestätigung. VMT 29/06. Das wäre genau die Woche nach meinem Urlaub. Würde ja passen wie Faust aufs Auge. Nachdem ich mir wochenlang die Birne zermartert habe ist es jetzt ein XC6 geworden. Schade das das nicht auch eloxiert ist. Wie bei fast allen habe ich mit der Grösse, meiner und der des Fahrrads gehaddert. Ich bin 190cm, SL90 und Canyon sagte XL, ich war verunsichert bin die 140 km nach KO gefahren, beide probe gefahren, kann man ja leider nur auf dem Hof, und war danach eigentlich genauso schlau wie zuvor. Klar war das XL "angenehmer", aber will ich das? Ich habe mich jetzt für L entschieden, damit man es auch mal etwas wilder angehen kann. Bessere Schrittfreiheit, agileres Fahrverhalten. Man ist das schwer wenn man von der Körpergrösse zwischen 2 Rahmengrössen liegt.
Sollte jemand der Ansicht sein, dass das jetzt die völlig falsche Wahl und der totale Irrweg ist, würde ich mich über Argumente dagegen sehr freuen, aber auch Unterstützendes nicht von der Hand weisen.

Bei den Pedalen habe ich mich jetzt zu den Time ATAC XE hin entschieden. Tips oder HändeüberdemKopfzusammenschlagen???

Was haltet, oder kennt einer von Euch, ihr merkt ich muss komplett ausrüsten, die Diadora GEKO MTB-Schuhe. Sind von der Papierform und dem Gewicht her sehr ansprechend. Die werden aktuell an manchen Stellen für lediglich 39,90 (Normalpreis: 89,90) in Restgrössen und -beständen angeboten. ?????

Danke für die Ausdauer beim Lesen meiner Hirnergüsse und hoffentlich hat der ein oder andere Konstruktives für oder wider mitzuteilen.

Gruss
Mischa

Wir warten doch unser ganzes Leben immer auf irgend etwas. Aber meist fällt es doch entscheidend leichter!!!!!


----------



## augsburger100 (4. Juni 2006)

... ja ja ich weiß  - man(n) soll auf die Rechnung warten und dann gibts auch keine Verzögerungen ...

Ich hab halt in der Buchhaltung angerufen. Die nette Dame am Telefon wollte dann auch nur mein Bestes. So hab ich dann auch hurtig überwiesen 

Ich geb Bescheid ob das tatsächlich zu Probs führt...

Viel wichtiger ist, dass ich immer noch nicht mein schönes geiles CANYON bike habe... heul...

Meine AuftragsNr. = 172482.
und meine VMT wurde bisher 2x verschoben....


----------



## RonnyS (5. Juni 2006)

mischae - beim "XC" habe ich leider keine Erfahrung


----------



## Boombe (5. Juni 2006)

hmm, ich hab das esx6 in L geordert- bei Körpergröße 185 und SL 86; ich bin durch eure antworten schon leicht verwirrt- ich hoffe, das bike ist nich zu groß. kalr kommt es stark auf den einsatzzweck an, aber da ich bisher nie ein fully hatte, kann ich nich sagen, ob ich in naher zukunft damit mehr ins gelände oder mehr auf waldwegen unterwegs sein werde. mein bike sollte einklich nun auch um pfingsten rum zusammengeklempnert werden. jetzt is die frage, ob ich auf M umsatteln soll, es M noch gibt und ob sich damit der VMT wieder verzögert (war einklich KW18)?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thistle (6. Juni 2006)

sooo hab mein ESX6 jetzt von M in S umändern lassen (hat mir canyon jetzt so auch empfohlen aufgrund meiner grösse/schrittlänge).
mir is aber nicht ganz so wohl dabei, weil: a) der montagetermin wurde auf KW25 verschoben *jaul* und b) das S sieht so anders aus... das gelenk ist ja quasi am oberrohr - ganz andere optik (

ich hoffe, dass ich diese entscheidung nicht bereuen werde, wenn ich das bike endlich bekomme ^^


----------



## rumblefish (6. Juni 2006)

@BobZombie
bleib bei L sofern Du nicht völlig knifflige Dinge mit Deinem Bike anstellen willst. 
Hab das ES 7 in L bei 187/87cm und das passt perfekt.


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

habe das ES7 in XL bei 189 / 89cm und 120er Vorbau. Passt auch perfekt


----------



## Boombe (6. Juni 2006)

alles klar, dann bleib ich ma bei L - ich trau mich eh nich mehr anzurufen und zu fragen, wie lange es noch dauert


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Juni 2006)

auf jeden fall L. selbst ich mit meinen 180cm körpergröße fühle mich auf L pudelwohl. ich hab auch 86cm schrittlänge und du kannst ja ma in meiner gallerie schaun. der sattel is schon schön weit draußen.


----------



## Thistle (6. Juni 2006)

@ BobZombie: wir scheinen ein ähnliches problem zu haben ^^
bist du dir bewusst, dass bei deiner SL von 86cm und einer überstandhöhe von 84,5cm bei esx6 noch genau 1,5cm für deine glocken übrig bleiben? 

bei mir wars 1cm und ein netter herr von canyon hat mir zu S geraten (jetzt beruhigende 5cm abstand vom oberrohr zu meinen glocken )

aber das ist graue theorie ^^ habe mein bike noch nicht in händen, deshalb kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob es wirklich die richtige entscheidung bei mir war, aber der verstand sagt schonmal "ja sicher" 

PS: die ESX-modelle sind alle (bis auf S) 2cm höher, als ihre ES-kollegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (6. Juni 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall L. selbst ich mit meinen 180cm körpergröße fühle mich auf L pudelwohl. ich hab auch 86cm schrittlänge und du kannst ja ma in meiner gallerie schaun. der sattel is schon schön weit draußen.



Und ich fühle mich bei meinem ES8 in M mit 181 cm Größe und SL 86 cm pudelwohl. Bin froh nicht das L genommen zu haben.  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## thto (6. Juni 2006)

Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich fühle mich bei meinem ES8 in M mit 181 cm Größe und SL 86 cm pudelwohl. Bin froh nicht das L genommen zu haben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tom



mit meinen 175cm passt mir das ES7 in M auch sehr gut !


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> habe das ES7 in XL bei 189 / 89cm und 120er Vorbau. Passt auch perfekt


Naja, so einfach kann man das nicht sagen. Für touren-orientiertes Fahren, ja.
Für trailorientiertes Fahren wäre bei diesen Daten auf jeden Fall ein L besser.

(fahre bei 191cm/90,5 ein L, VRO meist ganz kurz auf 90mm)


----------



## Bayker (6. Juni 2006)

wenn ich trailorientiert fahren möchte, dann schieb ich den sattel eben etwas weiter runter. ich habe ihn sowieso nicht so hoch. 

nur eine leichte sattelüberhöhung von etwa 2-3 cm 

das geht schon gut   bis jetztt nie probleme mit nem Xl´er gehabt.


----------



## RonnyS (6. Juni 2006)

Thistle
Du kannst cos75 und mir ein Bier schicken
Glaub mir --> DU wirst die Entscheidung -nicht- bereuen
und wirst für immer HAPPY sein
(und Deine Pike pflegen und ölen und polieren)


----------



## RonnyS (6. Juni 2006)

BobZombie ---> lieber einen Anruf mehr bei Canyon
(und check Deinen Fahrstil/wo fährst Du überwiegend)
und laß Dich beim ESX wegen der Größe nochmals
beraten !


----------



## Boombe (6. Juni 2006)

na jut, dann werd ich da morgen doch ma anrufen. M dürfte ungefähr meinem derzeitigen bike entsprechen- bis auf den lenkervorbau bin ich mit der größe einklich recht zufrieden. 845 is dann vielleicht schon bissl zu krass- doof, dass ich das nich testen kann.


----------



## Antagonist (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo allerseits ...... und eigentlich auch schon wieder tschüss  

Denn heute ist es endlich geliefert worden, mein *Grand Canyon Elite *!!!
Habe auch gleich mal ein Foto gemacht. Keine Angst, die bescheuerte Tapete an den Felgen hab ich schon entfernt  (->Fotogalerie)
Leider konnte ich heute noch nicht wirklich mit dem Bike fahren, werde das aber die Tage nachholen ...  scheiss Stress  
Mein VMT war übrigens KW 19.

Also man sieht sich dann (in den anderen Foren) ...


----------



## knollis (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Bin 175 und fahre seit einer Woche ein ESX8 in M,zuerst kam mir das Bike sehr groß vor,aber nach ein paar Trails bin ich voll zufrieden.Das Teil ist Superhandlich


----------



## löösns (6. Juni 2006)

wenns so weiter geht, verärgert mich canyon bald doch noch...

zusammenfassend:

bestellung: KW 7
voraussichtlicher mont termin: KW 19
brief (wegen lieferverzögerungen) neuer termin: KW 22
ende KW 22 telefon: wieder verzögerungen (ich hätte ein email bekommen sollen, welches das hätte mitteilen sollen, hab ich aber nie bekommen!) neues vorraussichtliches datum: ca. ende KW 23
heute email: 
[...]
Durch verspätete Teilelieferungen haben sich fast alle Montagetermine um 
mehrere Wochen verschoben. Sobald neue Ware kommt, werden ältere 
Aufträge frei und drängen sich wieder in den Montageplan. Dadurch kommt 
es zu weiteren Verschiebungen, sodass es uns momentan schwerfällt, die 
Termine einigermaßen zuverlässig vorherzusagen.
[...]

also? vielleicht wirds auch erst ende KW 24? oder 25? und bis das bike dann bei mir in der schweiz ist, wirds dann etwa KW 26, oder besser gesagt anfang JULI?  

also bis jetzt sind es 16 Wochen oder ein VIERTELJAHR wartezeit. worstcase: 19 wochen! oder sieht worstcase nochmal ganz anders aus???  

ich habe das gefühl, dass ich genug geduld hatte. jetzt darf ich auch langsam ranzig werden, oder?  

ich warte...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clou (6. Juni 2006)

was für ein modell hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## TheDarkKnight (7. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube löösns wartet aufs Torque wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ob nen Vierteljahr nu "Worst Case" ist weiß ich nicht. Gibt Leute die warten noch länger so wie ich das gelesen habe. Trotzdem sind 16 Wochen natürlich ne lange Zeit. Ich warte jetzt die fünfte oder sechste Woche und finds unerträglich.

Aber was willste machen? Rummotzen bringt auch nix. Wenn du nicht mehr warten willst, stornier das Bike und gut ist. Wenn du es wirklich haben willst, hilfts nix dann musste ebend warten. 

Und das sich ältere Bestellungen dann vordrängeln ist ja klar. Würdest du auch wollen wenn alle Teile für dein Bike ankommen und das das dann endlich montiert werden soll und nicht erst die Bestellungen die nach dir kamen. 

Ich möcht nicht gerne in der Haut des Telefonservices stecken, ebenso wenig in der Werkstatt. Da ist momentan wahrscheinlich Montage in Höchstgeschwindigkeit angesagt.

Also meckern hilft nix, davon wirds auch nicht schneller. 
Trotzdem kann ich den Unmut verstehen...


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juni 2006)

knollis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Bin 175 und fahre seit einer Woche ein ESX8 in M [...]


175? Respekt!  
Meine Oma ist 100, aber die fährt nicht mehr Fahrrad...!


----------



## Legenbaer (7. Juni 2006)

16 wochen...da gruselt´s mich ja ordentlich. Ich soll wohl zur KW 27 mein Iowa bekommen...hoffentlich. 
Ich frage mich aber warum Canyon bei SOOOVIEL aufträgen seine Kapazitäten nicht erweitert und mehr Leute beschäftigt.  Das würde sicher nicht nur uns gut tun, denn ich kann mir vorstellen das bei so langen wartezeiten leute auch eher zur konkorenz laufen was sicher nicht im interesse canyons sein dürfte.


----------



## solberg (7. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> wenns so weiter geht, verärgert mich canyon bald doch noch...
> 
> zusammenfassend:
> 
> ...



mich verärgert dhl. erst kein zustellversuch. dann war das paket verschwunden. nach 4 tagen wiedergefunden. nun war ich bei der post wo es ist und die bleibt aus "technischen gründen" geschlossen...    :kotz:  da hilft nur noch


----------



## rumblefish (7. Juni 2006)

@ndreas schrieb:
			
		

> da hilft nur noch



oder


----------



## solberg (7. Juni 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> oder


muß jetzt leider in die arbeit, sonst gern  oder  bin ab jetzt in anderen beiträgen...gallerie zB für ein erstes foto.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Juni 2006)

Legenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich aber warum Canyon bei SOOOVIEL aufträgen seine Kapazitäten nicht erweitert und mehr Leute beschäftigt.



Macht Canyon auch. Jedes Jahr. Doch das Unternehmen muß auch gewisse Wachstumgrenzen einhalten um nicht zu große Qualitätsmängel einbußen zu müssen.


----------



## Thistle (7. Juni 2006)

*@ RonnyS und cos75*: falls ihr mal in der schweiz sein solltet, dann gibts ein bier!   

da du gerade die pike ansprichst: braucht man dazu eine federgabelpumpe, oder nur für den pearl-dämpfer? bin ned ganz schlau geworden, was die pike angeht. oft liest man stahlfeder und dann wieder stahlfeder-luft-kombination   

uuund fast so wichtig: sind die verschiedenen stahlfedern enthalten? hab gelesen, dass canyon standartmässig so 50-60kg stahlfedern verbaut. meine wenigkeit wiegt jedoch 80kg.

und noch die letzte frage: kann man den lockout hebel für die pike problemlos abmontieren? ich denke der stört mich mehr, als er helfen würde.

danke an euch ESX-brüder ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonkimwald (7. Juni 2006)

VMT KW23...
Nun wirds KW25...
wenn nicht, wird es storniert...
Hab keinen Bock mehr auf den Scheiß...
Dauernd anrufen, keinerlei Informationen von Canyon...
*genervt*


----------



## frederic (7. Juni 2006)

Bei mir wäre es auch VMT KW 23 gewesen, doch wegen Krankheitsausfällen (wie schon oft erwähnt) verschiebung um 2-3 Wochen, wobei der freundliche Herr am Apparat meinte, es seien eher 2 Wochen. Übrigens bin ich nur einmal aus der Leitung geflogen und beim 2. Versuch etwas später gleich durchgekommen.
Da hilft wohl nur warten, auch wenn das Wetter nun besser wird.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## ahara (7. Juni 2006)

Servus,

nun, ich darf das Wartezimmer endlich verlassen!! Mein Bike wurde heute verschickt *freu*. So werde ich es wohl Ende der Woche haben.

VMT war KW20. Jetzt KW23. Das war noch auszuhalten..  

Zau Zau
eure ahara


----------



## TheDarkKnight (7. Juni 2006)

@ Thistle

Vor dem Problem mit der Pike stand ich auch mehrfach, so richtig schlau wurde ich aus der SRAM Seite auch nicht. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch nicht so viel weitergekommen. Klar ist das es wohl 3 Pike Varianten von der Ausstattung und Verarbeitung her, aber auch gleichzeitig jeweils 3 Varianten, sprich Feder, Dual Air und Air U-Turn gibt.

Am ESX kommt die hochwertigste 454 als Coil Variante zum Einsatz. Sprich mit Stahlfeder. In der Grundausstattung ist die Standardfeder drin die laut Canyon Prospekt von 63-70kg empfohlen wird. Wenn du schwerer bist brauchst du ne härtere Feder und musst den Optitune Service mit bestellen, dann wird dir ne passende Feder eingebaut. Kostet für die Pike 39,95 EUR. 

Die Pike Varianten unterscheiden sich in der Dämpfung (Stahlfeder, Dual Air und Air U-Turn), in der Absenkbarkeit und ausserdem noch im Gewicht. Bei der 454 Variante die am Canyon verbaut ist ist Gabelkrone hohl und aus Alu, ebenso der Gabelschaft ist auch aus Alu.  Wärend die anderen beiden Varianten Schaft und Krone aus Stahl besitzen. Die 409 hat die Floodgateverstellung sogar nur intern. 

Und so wie ich die SRAM Seite verstehe braucht man für die Pike mit Stahlfeder keine Pumpe. Weil die Feder regelt ja im Prinzip das was Positiv und Negativ Kammer macht. Zugstufe stellt man unten rechts am Gabelende ein und Druckstufe sowie Floodgate rechts oben. 

Lockouthebel müsste problemlos abgehen, da man ja jeglichen Hebel nachbestellen kann (gibt ja 3 Stück) und das Floodgate sowie Druckstufe ja auch manuell am oberen rechten Gabelschaft einzustellen ist. 

Wenn ich jetzt völligen Müll verzapft hab bitte ich um Verbesserung


----------



## Henry the Lion (7. Juni 2006)

Respekt Leute, ihr habt Geduld. Ich hÃ¤tte schon ein anderes Modell gewÃ¤hlt und fÃ¼hre frÃ¶hlich durch den Wald â¦


----------



## RonnyS (7. Juni 2006)

Thistle
COAST ESX-Bestellung: 
--> Optitune Rock Shox Pike 454 über 80 kgs.

Am Anfang habe ich die selben Fragen gestellt - wie
jeder andere Bikefahrer der eine Pike kauft oder kaufen möchte. Dark Knight hat die verschiedenen PIKE`s dargestellt.
Coast hat eine spezielle PIKE - aber wie bereits von mir
"geheim" angesprochen: 
DIESE P I K E 454 COIL (FEDER) IST EINE WUCHT  (auf dem Trail/DH/etc.)
(und auch Bergrauf "gelockt"  )

...ach ...was, wo, wozu Luft ? ...wenn andere Ihre Setups machen und die PSI/BAR Abstimmungen mit Pumpen an Ihrer FOX machen....(hast Du die erste Tour durchs Emmental gemacht und im Kemmerlibodenbad eine Meringue  gegessen und bist wieder in Basel)

Nur ein ganz winzig kleiner Nachteil bei der Pike
(sage nur Montage eines SKS Blades fürs Vorderrad)
aber das kann Dir cos75 erklären - "da ich am Freitag mit einem Buschmesser/Flammenwerfer und Hammer an die Sache rangehen werde" 

...aber Du wirst eine Pumpe für den Dämpfer brauchen
.......und den HEBEL ( Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious)

Grüße in die Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry001 (8. Juni 2006)

So, und ich reihe mich nun auch bei den Wartenden ein.
Hab mir ein esx7 bestellt in L bei 181 und 85 beinlänge.
Bin ein M und L bei Canyon gefahren!
Bei dem M dachte ich immer ich würde mit dem Knie am Lenker hängen bleiben,also hab ich das L genommen.
Hab mich drauf auch wohler gefühlt!
Bike soll KW29 kommen, ziemlich sicher meinte der nette Verkäufer?!
Mal sehen...


----------



## zonkimwald (8. Juni 2006)

Die vertun sich da immer beim Tippen:
Das heißt nicht KW29 sondern JW für Jahreswechsel 2029/2030...
Tut mir ja leid, Deine Illusion zerstören zu müssen, aber diese Jahrzehnt sieht schlecht aus...
Du weißt ja, krankheitsbedingte Ausfälle in der Werkstatt...
Aber als Rentner hat man ehr Zeit zum biken...
Außerdem kriegst Du dann automatisch das aktuelle Modell, da es keine Gabeln mehr unter 2500m Federweg zu kaufen gibt...
Und die Bremsen funktionieren dann mit Laser-Phaser-Protonenumdieeckebieger-Entschleunigungsraketen...
Also, das Warten hat nur Vorteile...

Wär mein Stumpi nur nicht tot, dann könnte ich wenigstens n bisschen fahren...


----------



## TheDarkKnight (8. Juni 2006)

Wow harry01, da haste ja doch ne recht kurze Wartezeit wenn alles gut geht. Ich hab Ende Mai bestellt und hab KW 26, da Canyon aber momentan so 1-2 Wochen im Rückstand ist wirds wohl eher 27-28 Woche werden wie ich rechne. Aber ich lass mich gerne überaschen.

Was mich wundert, ich bin auch so 1,82m groß und hab Schrittlänge 83cm und bei mir wurde nen M empfohlen von Canyon. Ich hatte aber meine gesamten Maße bei dieser Bodyvermessung eingegeben, vielleicht sind meine Arme so kurz  

Ich hoffe bei mir ist das nicht so das ich mit den Knien dem Lenker zunahe komme. Ich saß schonmal auf nem Fahrrad vom Kumpel da erging mir das ähnlich und ich empfand das als ziemlich unkomfortabel. 

Na ja, alles wird gut.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (8. Juni 2006)

Quatsch was hab ich denn heute früh da verfasst. Son Schmarrn, war wohl zu früh. Ich hab Ende April bestellt, nicht Ende Mai


----------



## =>0tiS<= (8. Juni 2006)

So warte jetzt tapfer mit euch, meine esx- Genossen. Habe mein esx 7 ende mai bestellt... und die meinten heute per mail Kalenderwoche 25/26 ist nichts vorgesehen, weil die nachfrage für eine serienmontage des esx 7 nicht ausreichen würde. Die basteln die wohl erst zusammen wennse 50 stück oder so angefordert werden, damit sichs auch ja lohnt.... Ich wusste ja Anfags gar nichts von den  langen Wartezeiten, die ham mir ja nischt gesagt... dachte sonntag bestellt, dienstag oder so schickenses los und so am freitag/ samstag gehts dann zu den, auf mich wartenden trails  . Das war mal ne schöne Vorstellung, und wie son kleines kind schau ich jeden tag in mein postfach obch ne mail von den hab "Esx ist jetzt auf den Weg zu ihnen" das wär doch mal was! Die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt....aber is hier wohl völliger schwachsinn. naja hilft wohl leider nur warten


----------



## aNo0Bis (8. Juni 2006)

Hi Leude,
Ich habe mir Mitte Mai ein XC4 bestellt, ist wohl für's Geld das beste was man kriegen kann wenn man nicht mehr ausgeben möchte.....
Mein VMT ist KW 28 und darunter leide ich jetzt schon, aber so wie es aussieht kann ich da wohl gut und gerne noch mal drei Wochen drauf rechnen was???
Sieht hier ja leider so aus, als hätte hier noch niemand sein Rad zum VMT bekommen!!!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (8. Juni 2006)

Na ja Staabi meinte vor kurzem das die nicht so sei. Find jetzt gerade den Thread nicht. Aber er verneinte das es so ne Art "abwarten auf ne Mindestzahl der Bestellungen gäbe" und wenn das so ist das das beim ESX7 noch nicht so weit sei, dann wirds wohl beim ESX8 nicht besser aussehen


----------



## clou (8. Juni 2006)

_Wenn von einem Radmodell eine bestimmte Anzahl Bestellungen aufgelaufen sind, fasst der Leiter unserer Neuradmontage diese zusammen und lässt sie in Serienfertigung montieren. Das geschieht immer recht kurzfristig.... _

Hat man mir gesagt.
ESX7 bestellt Ende April VMT KW26

Aber eben. Das Zitat wurde von Canyon mittlerweile dementiert


----------



## Bensonteam (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
habe gerade eine E-Mail von Canyon bekommen (Ihre Bestellung ist auf dem Weg) ES9 Grösse L, VMT war KW19 bestellt habe ich es Anfang April. Bilder folgen.


----------



## RonnyS (8. Juni 2006)

harry überprüfe nochmals Deine ESX Bestellung
(Grösse !)....oder fährst Du nur Waldwege-Pisten ?
Ich möchte Dich von einem "L" bei optimaler Einstellung
absteigen sehen   (oder Deine Körpermasse stimmen nicht)
....oder werden jetzt die neuen ESX Rahmen kleiner gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (8. Juni 2006)

ich hab nu gestern morgen noch ma angerufen wegen der größe: "bei ihren maßen würde ich ihnen ganz klar dazu raten, bei L zu bleiben" - somit bon ich bei L geblieben.wenns zu hoch is, lass ich die luft aus den reifen!


----------



## E-Will (8. Juni 2006)

Ich habe in der KW 21 ein YellowStone bei Canyon bestellt. Als VMT wurde mir die KW 28 genannt. Heute morgen kam dann völlig überraschend eine Mail "Ihre Bestellung ist auf dem Weg". Wow!

Freue mich total auf morgen und will euch etwas die Hoffnung machen, dass es doch möglich ist, das Rad *vor* dem eigentlichen Termin zu bekommen. Drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr demnächst auch so eine Mail im Postfach habt.

-Stefan


----------



## löösns (8. Juni 2006)

ja, bei nem yellow stone solls so sachen noch geben...

an alle, die hier von abbestellen sprechen: nach 16 wochen wartezeit die bestellung abblasen gehört ja wohl zu den hirnverbrannten ideen, oder? und mein torque ltd nem andern schenken? vor allem da die eventuell schon ausverkauft sind... nene, ich warte mal schön!
aber das mit dem weiterempfehlen hat sich canyon aus meinem munde verspielt... naja, mal schaun. ich warte...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (8. Juni 2006)

Ich habe heute mein Yellowstone in Koblenz abgeholt. Nochmals vielen Dank an die Canyon Mitarbeiter im Laden: super nett und klasse Beratung. Und die erste Tour heute abend war einfach nur geil!!!  

Bis irgendwann wieder im Wartezimmer.


----------



## harry001 (9. Juni 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nu gestern morgen noch ma angerufen wegen der größe: "bei ihren maßen würde ich ihnen ganz klar dazu raten, bei L zu bleiben" - somit bon ich bei L geblieben.wenns zu hoch is, lass ich die luft aus den reifen!



Hy,darf ich fragen welche Maße du hast?


----------



## =>0tiS<= (9. Juni 2006)

Nochmal zur Größe... was meint ihr, bin 186cm groß und Sl 86cm... Der canyon mitarbeiter meinte Rahmengröße L also 20 Zoll,(50,8cm), nach der optimalen Sitzposition von mountainbike test special passen die ermittelten Werte am besten zu der M version des ESX 7...
soll ich nun umändern lassen?


----------



## harry001 (9. Juni 2006)

Ich denke das kommt auch darauf an was man fahren möchte,also Touren oder hauptsächlich Abfahrten!
Hatte bisher nur ein Harttail in Größe 50 und passte für mich super.
Wurde sogar per Laser ausgemessen.
Ich frag mich wie man ordentlich den Berg runter kommen soll wenn man ständig am Lenker hängen bleibt und was der Spielraum zwischen Klöten und Oberrohr angeht,wenn ich absteige dann eh zur seite!
Wenns dumm läuft haut man sich auch so die Hoden an oder?!


----------



## =>0tiS<= (9. Juni 2006)

eigentlich quer durch, fahr mal berg ab, mal berg auf, mal relativ schwierige  trails und mal leichtere...manchmal auch nur Straßentouren mit der Familie, so ganz gemütlich... also nun ehr L oder doch M?


----------



## Boombe (9. Juni 2006)

mir hat der mensch am telefon mit körpergröße 185cm und SL 86 eindeutig zu nem L geraten. ICh hab auch erwähnt, dass ich damit auch ma gelegentlich ins gelände möchte- kein problem, meinte er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aclumb (9. Juni 2006)

hi, also ich muss wenn alles klappt noch eine woche warten, dann ist mein xc9 da. war auch ne lange zeit, aber da ich eh ein hitzemensch bin, kommen jetzt die richtigen temperaturen für mich. ich bin echt supergespannt. bilder gibts dann natürlich auch. mitte nächster woche soll es verschickt werden. das warten lohnt sich. juni, juli, august, september sind doch die besten bikemonate.


----------



## rumblefish (9. Juni 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> mir hat der mensch am telefon mit körpergröße 185cm und SL 86 eindeutig zu nem L geraten. ICh hab auch erwähnt, dass ich damit auch ma gelegentlich ins gelände möchte- kein problem, meinte er.



Das passt auch mit Grösse L. Mit meinen 187/87 fahre ich auch nicht nur auf Waldautobahnen


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. Juni 2006)

Hi,
Na kann denn einer von euch sagen ob es bei dem ein oder anderen Bike weniger Schwierigkeiten gibt den VMT einzuhalten???
Ich habe hier zum Beispiel noch nicht so viele threads gelesen in dem das XC4 bestellt wird, und da das dass Objekt meiner Begierde ist, wäre es doch beruhigend zu wissen das ich nicht noch 4 Wochen auf den VMT einkalkulieren muß.;-)


----------



## harry001 (9. Juni 2006)

Also, hab soeben mit canyon tel. die meinten bei SL 86 würden die mir L empfelen.
Wenn man auch mal Touren fährt währe es auf jeden Fall Kompfortabler!
Eine Handbreite luft zwischen Sack und Oberrohr würde auch nicht mehr stimmen 
da die Bikes heute anders ausgemessen und gebaut werden.
Das der Lenker am Knie hängen bleibt, nehmen die Freerider in kauf da sie eh fast nur bergab und im stehen runterbrettern;-)
KW29 kann eingehalten werden meinte er, ohne Probleme.
Hoffe das stimmt...
Vielleicht geht es mit einem XC4 auch recht fix?!


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. Juni 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück, und das es wirklich ohne Probleme abläuft, und hoffe das ich das Glück auch habe.
Warten war noch nie meine Stärke, und jetzt wo mich draußen die Sonne so schön anlacht.........


----------



## Tema (9. Juni 2006)

Hello

I had to join the forum because I'm so frustrated of waiting my new bike.

I ordered a Large ESX7 at the end of March and order confirmation said it should be assembled in week 19. Later I was informed about a delay of two weeks. Last week I was told that they are assembling bikes ordered just a little earlier than I did and mine should be ready this week. But what a surprise, it's Friday and still no email from Canyon. 

Oh well, I'm getting used to this..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_kaktus (9. Juni 2006)

Lichtgestalt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mein Yellowstone in Koblenz abgeholt. Nochmals vielen Dank an die Canyon Mitarbeiter im Laden: super nett und klasse Beratung. Und die erste Tour heute abend war einfach nur geil!!!
> 
> Bis irgendwann wieder im Wartezimmer.


Super! Sag bescheid wenn das Rad da ist und vergiss natürlich nicht, Bilder zu machen


----------



## DarkListener (9. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Rechne mit 8-11 Wochen ab Bestelleingang.
> Alles andere ist unrealistisch.



Gestern Post bekommen. VMT ist KW29.

Geht erstaunlich fix.


----------



## mr_kaktus (9. Juni 2006)

Hoffentlich Stimmt das auch


----------



## Bond007 (9. Juni 2006)

*@Tema:* Of course, it´s not very pleasant for you and whole bike situation, I can feel with you.
But Canyon has a lot of doing to build all bikes for all people, who are ordered
one´s, so it could be possible, that it´ll take more longer as you be informed
by Canyon. 
I would ask Canyon in following week once again, if You don´t get an answer
by them until Wednesday (attention: next Thursday it´s a *NON working
day*!!!).
All the best for You and good luck!


----------



## pete77 (10. Juni 2006)

Tema. Toivottavasti saat pyöräsi pian.Itsekin odottelen ensipyörääni näin kolmekymppisenä.Voi olla että innostus loppuu ennenkuin saan pyörän. sandstonea odottelen.


----------



## mr_kaktus (10. Juni 2006)

Höm, kannst das jemand übersetzten?


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2006)

Also Spanisch ist es nicht. Wenn es Spanisch wär, wäre es kein Problem. Ich suche Mal bei google.....   Vielleicht probieren wir es mal auf Englisch?!


----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juni 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag für das Wartezimmer einbringen  

Ich hab am 28.04. ein Grand Canyon Ultimate bestellt (jaja welch Seltenheit hier, mal wieder ein Hardtail  )

VMT soll KW24 sein, sprich nächste Woche. Kann mir einer sagen, ob diese Zusagen zuverlässig sind, hier liest man ja so einiges - kann nicht mehr lange warten.


----------



## Didi123 (10. Juni 2006)

pete77 schrieb:
			
		

> Tema. Toivottavasti saat pyöräsi pian.Itsekin odottelen ensipyörääni näin kolmekymppisenä.Voi olla että innostus loppuu ennenkuin saan pyörän. sandstonea odottelen.


Finnisch!?


----------



## unchained (10. Juni 2006)

soll vielleicht soviel heißen wie: "Hey Leute ich habe mir ein XXX Bestellt und der VMT liegt bei KWXX"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

@Picado22

Ich kann dir nur sagen das es bei einigen Modellen wohl besser, bei anderen nicht so rosig aussieht.
Die Mehrheit scheint hier aber länger warten zu müssen als ihr VMT besagt hat.
Und das du nicht mehr lange warten kannst, dass kommt den ein oder anderen hier bestimmt bekannt vor! 
Aber für alle die hier warten und ihr Bike selbst abholen wollen, scheint es ein Lichtblick zu geben.....ich habe in einem anderem Channel gelesen das die Dame in Koblenz an der Kasse eine Augenweide sein soll!


----------



## mr_kaktus (10. Juni 2006)

@Didi123
Ja das ist bestimmt Finnisch, da er ja Tema anspricht, der aus Finnlad kommt.

Hab im Netzt gesucht, aber auf die schnelle nichts gefunden um das zu übersetzen 

@aNo0Bis
Ich glaube, ich sollte wirklich nach Koblens


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

@ Kaktus,

Für mich sind es auch etwas mehr als 150 Km dorthin, aber mir ist erstens kein Weg für mein neues Bike zu weit, und zweitens, wer drückt einer schönen Frau nicht gerne viel Geld in die Hand? 
Mit der Sprache bin ich mir nicht so sicher, könnte Finnisch sein, vielleicht wartet er aber von uns allen am längsten, und hat mittlerweile das Sprechen schon verlernt.   


By the way, wenn's endlich soweit ist, setze ich auch Fotos rein, und zwar von der jungen Frau, und natürlich vom Bike


----------



## Boombe (10. Juni 2006)

heute morgen, halb 10: es klingelt 2 mal, gelber transporter von der tÃ¼r. ich hatte noch dermaÃen einen inner krone, aber das wird der dhl mensch wohl samstags gewohnt sein. was ich nich hatte: geld! an nem sa 1822â¬ aufzutreiben, is gar nich so einfach- scheiss 1000â¬ EC grenze. bissl rumtelefoniert, betrag stimmt. der mÃ¼sste nun die nÃ¤chsten 20 min noch ma kommen- fand ich sehr nett, dass er mir angeboten hat, noch ma zu kommen und ich sogar die zeit wÃ¤hlen konnte!


----------



## braintrust (10. Juni 2006)

geile sache bob, son postboten wünsch ich mir auch mal!
hoffe du machst mal nen paar pics vom esx6!!!!!


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

Glückwunsch Bob, welche Kw hätte es denn kommen sollen?
War's Planmässig?


----------



## som75 (10. Juni 2006)

so möchte ich samstags auch mal geweckt werden !!! glückwunsch zum esx6!  

ich muss leider auch noch bis KW28 auf mein XC4 warten  und laut Nachfrage bei der Canyon-Hotline letzte Woche wird dieser Termin voll ausgereizt, sprich es wird eher später als KW28  

Da geht mir ehrlichgesagt die nette Dame an der Canyon-Kasse ziemlich am A.... vorbei, ich will mein Fahrrad !!!


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

XC4? Kw28? Voll ausgereizt?
Um Gottes Willen, genau da ist auch mein VMT, und genau mit dem selben Bike, dass macht nicht viel Hoffnung!
Ach und das mit der jungen Frau, dass sind nur die verzweifelten Versuche mich abzulenken, damit ich nicht noch 26 std am Tag ans Bike denke!


----------



## som75 (10. Juni 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> XC4? Kw28? Voll ausgereizt?
> Um Gottes Willen, genau da ist auch mein VMT, und genau mit dem selben Bike, dass macht nicht viel Hoffnung!
> Ach und das mit der jungen Frau, dass sind nur die verzweifelten Versuche mich abzulenken, damit ich nicht noch 26 std am Tag ans Bike denke!



na denn willkommen im club! ich hoffe mal das canyon kw28 schafft und das bike spätestens kw29 hier ist, weil ich dann nämlich urlaub habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

Ich werde direkt wenn ich das Bike hab Urlaub anmelden, ich kann es kaum erwarten die Strecke zu fahren die mich mit meinem alten Bike immer in die Knie gezwungen hat, Stürtze etc...
Som75 was sagst du zu der Farbe vom XC4, hatte erst überlegt das XC3 zu nehmen, aber nicht zuletzt wegen des (meiner Meinung nach) schönen Blaus habe ich mich dann zu 4er Modell entschieden.


----------



## som75 (10. Juni 2006)

jops, das XC3 hatte ich mir auch zuerst angeschaut, das rot gefiel mir ganz gut. Fand dann aber doch das "Brilliant Blue" und die Schwalbe Nobby Nic Reifen geiler als beim XC3... 

Ich freu mich auch schon tierisch auf das Bike! Zum Glück ist jetzt Fusi WM, das macht das warten etwas leichter


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juni 2006)

Hehe, genau das ist auch mein Plan, Deutschland muß so weit kommen wie es geht, damit ich auch gut abgelenkt bin.
Vielleicht ist KW 28 ja auch nicht so schlecht,so komm ich nicht in der Versuchung mir ne Fahne ans Bike zu machen!


----------



## Boombe (10. Juni 2006)

VMT war usprünglich KW 18. der DHL mensch is heut tatsächlich noch um halb 3 aufgetaucht!   hammer bike das esx-6 - mit den fat albert n halber monster truck


----------



## mr_kaktus (10. Juni 2006)

@aNo0Bis
Das meinst nicht ernst oder ... du hast echt Fotos von der Verkäuferin gemacht    Ich kann nicht mehr. Also poste mal schnell ...


----------



## aNo0Bis (11. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @aNo0Bis
> Das meinst nicht ernst oder ... du hast echt Fotos von der Verkäuferin gemacht    Ich kann nicht mehr. Also poste mal schnell ...



Ne, noch habe ich die Fotos nicht gemacht, werde ich aber wenn ich mein Bike abhole.....
Wenn die Dame hier schon so berühmt ist, will ich dann auch mal klar machen warum.
Ich mach das aber natürlich nur mit ihrer Erlaubnis    

@ Bob, du hast du ja echt noch ordentlich warten müssen, also nach dem angeblichen VMT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =>0tiS<= (11. Juni 2006)

kann mir einer mal sagen was so der Unterschied zwischen der Syntace Sattelstütze mit der roten Aufschrift "P6" (z.B Spectral" und der weißen "P6" (z.B. ESX 7) ist. Kann nämlich nirgends im internet ne Stütze mit weißer Aufschrift finden, außer halt an den entsprechenden bikes...


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Juni 2006)

die mit der roten p6 müsste die carbon-version sein


----------



## cosistephan (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hatt schon jemand ein Grand Canyon bekommen, welches in der 23Kw montiert werden sollte?

Gruß!


----------



## Pecado22 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

mein Grand Canyon Ultimate sollte diese Woche montiert werden (KW24). Heut angerufen und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass es wohl erst was gegen Ende nächster Woche werden könnte  
Meinten sie wären irgendwie in Verzug mit der Montage.
Naja warte seit dem 28.04. auf mein Bike, was machen da noch ein paar Wochen mehr - man ich könnt langsam schreien -    
Was bleibt einem auch anderes übrig als zu warten - aber ist schon ein starkes Stück einen so lange warten zu lassen


----------



## mr_kaktus (12. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe, sie schicken mir das Bike zum gennanten Datum  
Im August fahre ich Weg und es ist dann niemand da, der für mich das Rad entgegen nehmen könnte 

Warte eigentlich noch jemand außer mir auf auf ein XC5, wenn ja, wann soll das Rad kommen?


----------



## aNo0Bis (12. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, sie schicken mir das Bike zum gennanten Datum
> Im August fahre ich Weg und es ist dann niemand da, der für mich das Rad entgegen nehmen könnte
> 
> Warte eigentlich noch jemand außer mir auf auf ein XC5, wenn ja, wann soll das Rad kommen?




Ich denke den Rückstand den Canyon im Moment vor sich her schiebt, werden sie nicht mehr einholen, ich glaube wir alle können zusätzlich noch die ein oder andere Woche warten...


----------



## mr_kaktus (12. Juni 2006)

Hab kein Prob zu warten, ich bin geduldig  
Aber was mache ich wenn ich um Urlaub bin  
Ich warte einfach noch etwas und dann schauen wir mal was die von Canyon vorschlagen. Ich hab auch kein Prob, wenn Sie mir das nach dem Urlaub schicken, hauptsache ich bekomme das Rad


----------



## aNo0Bis (12. Juni 2006)

Wenn's vorn und hinten nicht klappen sollte, kannst du es zu mir schicken, ich werf ein Auge drauf! 

Und zum Thema warten..........ich beneide dich, gerade bei so Schönem Wetter merke ich wie ungeduldig ich doch eigentlich bin!
Und mein altes Bike nervt, ich will es dem Museum zurück geben!


----------



## skidder (12. Juni 2006)

Pecado22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Grand Canyon Ultimate sollte diese Woche montiert werden (KW24). Heut angerufen und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass es wohl erst was gegen Ende nächster Woche werden könnte
> Meinten sie wären irgendwie in Verzug mit der Montage.
> ...




Hi,
ich habe heute auch bei canyon angerufen wann mein bike so weit ist, es hätte schon letzte woche montiert werden sollen, wird aber laut aussage von canyon ende diese woche beziehingsweise anfang nächste woche montiert, ich sollte es bis zum nächsten wochenende erhalten.
Ich glaube zwar noch nicht ganz daran .
Ich schiele schon in richtung specialized......... 
Ich will endlich rocken


----------



## som75 (12. Juni 2006)

die jungs bei canyon wollen auch fusi wm gucken... 

ich bin jetzt einfach geduldig, auf andere modelle schielen wäre ne möglichkeit bei diesem genialen wetter, aber dafür sind die Canyon Bikes viel zu geil und man würde sich nur ärgern im nachhinein  

Also kann man wohl nur abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (12. Juni 2006)

heute ist bei mir die rechnung per email angekommen! 
geilgeilgeil! 

bald kommt mein torque zu mir! die habens also doch noch geschafft... hab schon gedacht die parts für mein bike kommen nicht mehr zu canyon. 
dafür muss ich mich mit nem syntace vector lowrider 2014 statt dem versprochenen 7075 begnügen. kennt jemand den unterschied gleich so ausm kopf? ausser ein bisschen mehrgewicht und 20 EUR preisunterschied?

auf jeden fall herrscht freude!  

PS: das einzige was ich von fussball weiss ist: es ist WM! und mehr muss es auch nicht sein!


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

Ein paar Gramm, that's all !


----------



## skidder (12. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist bei mir die rechnung per email angekommen!
> geilgeilgeil!
> 
> Da könnte ich fast neidisch werden!! aber ich gönn es jeden der endlich sein bike erhält!! das warten ist schon hart .
> ...


----------



## mr_kaktus (12. Juni 2006)

Geduld ist eine tugend  
Klar, kann ich es nicht abwarten, aber ich bin geduldig und werde warten und hoffen


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist bei mir die rechnung per email angekommen!
> geilgeilgeil!
> 
> bald kommt mein torque zu mir! die habens also doch noch geschafft... hab schon gedacht die parts für mein bike kommen nicht mehr zu canyon.
> ...



hoffe du postest auch so super berichte wie thory übers torque egal ob positiv oder negativ ....
viel spass


----------



## som75 (13. Juni 2006)

mal ne ganz dumme frage: hab mich nun doch für ein anderes Canyon Modell entschieden und bei der canyon hotline umbestellt. der nette herr am telefon sagte mir, dass sich der VMT (KW 28, Mitte Juli) dadurch nicht verschieben würde, wenn die entsprechenden Teile alle auf Lager seien. Für das neue Modell sei das auch der Fall, sprich VMT sollte der gleiche bleiben. 

Jetzt hab ich da in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass man bei Umbestellung auf ein anderes Modell wieder am Ende der Liste landet !! Häääää ??? Kann das denn wahr sein ? Was stimmt nun ? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit ?


----------



## mr_kaktus (13. Juni 2006)

Wer hat das im anderen Thread behauptet? War das ein Mitarbeitern von Canyon? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die von der Hotline blödsinn labern.


----------



## som75 (13. Juni 2006)

war hier in diesem thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204174

ich hoffe mal der hotline-mitarbeiter behält recht!
wenn die teile wirklich alle verfügbar sind, müsste es den canyon monteuren ja wurscht sein, ob sie jetzt in kw 28 ein xc oder ein esx montieren, oder ? das war auch meine überlegung, als ich dat dingen umbestellt hab...


----------



## mr_kaktus (13. Juni 2006)

Was hast jetzt für ein Modell bestellt?
Zu deinem Link, die Aussage kam nicht von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter, also würde ich mich nicht wirklich darauf verlassen  
Als ich mit ich mit der Hotline gesprochen habe, meinten Sie, dass sie auf mehrere Bestellungen warten und die Bikes in einer Art Serien-Fertigung montieren.
Bis KW 28 ist noch etwas Zeit, jetzt warte einfach ab. Wenn bis KW 28 nichts da ist, kannst ja noch mal fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (13. Juni 2006)

@ som75,
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das sich da an dem VMT nichts ändert, warum auch, alles was die machen müssen, ist an ein anderem Bike Hand anlegen.
Schließlich haben sie ja noch nicht mit dem XC angefangen, und falls doch, und wir haben die selbe Größe, macht ja nichts nehm ich deins! 

@löösns,
Warst du nicht derjenige der schon 16 Wochen auf sein Bike wartet?
Falls ja, freuts mich für dich mit das es bei dir jetzt endlich losgehen kann!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## som75 (13. Juni 2006)

hehe...hab größe L 

hab mich nun doch für ein esx6 entschieden, was mir von meinem gewünschten anwendungsbereich (touren, leichtes enduro) doch etwas mehr spielraum als das xc4 gibt


----------



## n70tester (14. Juni 2006)

*Hallo

da ich keine Reaktion von Canyon direkt per Mail erhalte, frage ich jetzt hier nach! Vielleicht verirrt sich ein Mitarbeiter von CANYON hierher

1. Wie siehts mit der Verfügbarkeit des Grand Canyon Comp in 20 Zoll aus?
2. Kriegt man die Räder nur direkt bei euch oder darf die auch ein Händler hier vor Ort anbieten, da ich gerne Servicesachen bei einen Ortorthändler machen würde..

Danke*


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo
> 
> da ich keine Reaktion von Canyon direkt per Mail erhalte, frage ich jetzt hier nach! Vielleicht verirrt sich ein Mitarbeiter von CANYON hierher
> 
> ...



Ruf' halt an...!?


----------



## n70tester (14. Juni 2006)

geht nicht. Bin gerade nicht in DTL


----------



## TheDarkKnight (14. Juni 2006)

lol, sorry aber was hat denn das damit zu tun? Nur weil du nicht in Deutschland bist kannst nicht bei Canyon anrufen?   Oh weh, habt ihr kein Telefon? 
Einfach vor die Nummer 0049 vorsetzen und dann kannst du aus jedem Land der Welt nach Deutschland telefonieren. Weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist!

Sachen gibts *kopfschüttel*

Zur zweiten Frage: Ja Canyon Räder kriegst du nur bei Canyon. Wenn du Service beim Händler willst musst du auch dort ein Bike kaufen. Da gibts dann aber keine Canyons!
Ist halt der Nachteil von Online Händlern, gibt keinen kostenlosen Vor Ort Service wenn was auf Garantie kaputt ist oder was nachgestellt werden muss, dafür kriegste aber fürs gleiche Geld ne bessere Ausstattung.
Wenn du deine Schrauberfähigkeiten nicht so gut einschätzt dann lass es lieber, ansonsten musste das Bike immer einpacken und zu Canyon schicken um wat machen zu lassen. Oder in Bikeshop in die Werkstatt aber da läuft dann die Uhr und du bezahlst jede Minute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

Gibt aber auch Händler, die dir das Canyon warten...
Schließlich verdienen die auch mit Reparatur- und Servicearbeiten ihr Geld.

Edit:


> Oder in Bikeshop in die Werkstatt aber da läuft dann die Uhr und du bezahlst jede Minute.



Außer der ersten Durchsicht nach 300 km zahlst Du bei den örtlichen Händlern i.d.R. genauso, auch wenn man ein Bike bei denen gekauft hat.
Heißt ja nicht, dass der Kaufpreis beim Händler sämtliche Kundendienste beinhaltet.


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

Didi hat recht, wenn sich ein Fahrrad beim lokalen Händler kauft, dann bekommt man auch nicht alles um sonst, wenn man glück hat vielleicht den ersten Service, aber das wars schon.  Wenn der Händler nicht gerade um die Ecke sitzt, dann (finde ich, da ich kein Auto habe), macht es kein Unterschied zum Canyon versand. Falls mal irgend was mit dem Bike ist, muss man erst mal schauen wie man das Rad zum Händler bekommt und das ist wirklich stressig. Bei Canyon kann man es abholen lassen und man hat auch noch die Werkstadt Hotline 
Wenn man einen Lokalen Händler such, der Bikes-Richtet u.s.w., dann würde ich Bike-Max empfehlen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass die (Verkaufs)-Beratung nicht so toll ist.
Der Vorteil von Bike-Max ist, dass man das Rad jederzeit, egal zu welcher Saison vorbei bringen kann, auch wenn man es nicht dort gekauft hat. 
Den Preis für den Service unterscheidet sich nicht zu den Preisen von Canyon.
Wenn man sich so ein teures Rad kauft, finde ich sollte man sich auch etwas damit beschäftigen und auch selber daran basteln, damit man auch weiß was man da hat. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, dann kann man immer noch bei der Canyon Werkstadt anrufen


----------



## aclumb (14. Juni 2006)

juhu, heute morgen kam die mail mit der versandbestätigung meines xc9. es ist auf dem weg. ich freu mich echt hammer. morgen ist zwar feiertag, aber ich hoffe, dass es am freitag kommt. bilder werden dann gleich folgen. juhuuu.


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

@aclumb
Coool  
Wann hattest du das Bestellt?


----------



## mikesch78 (14. Juni 2006)

hallo mitwartende,

muss mich jetzt auch mal dazu gesellen... mein vmt ist diese woche (kw24)! "eigentlich"! nachdem ich montag canyon kontaktiert habe hieß es:

ich Zitiere:"
Durch verspätete Teilelieferungen haben sich fast alle Montagetermine um mehrere Wochen verschoben. Sobald neue Ware kommt, werden ältere Aufträge frei und drängen sich wieder in den Montageplan. Dadurch kommt es zu weiteren Verschiebungen, sodass es uns momentan schwerfällt, die Termine einigermaßen zuverlässig vorherzusagen. "

jetzt heisst es weiter warten! könnt ko.... 

vielleicht wirds ja was in den nächsten 6 wochen 

naja ob ich das aushalte....????


----------



## Bond007 (14. Juni 2006)

...puhh, wenn man die vielen Negativmeldungen, was die Lieferzeit anbelangt so liest, bin ich echt froh, das ich noch mein Scott fahren kann -
vielleicht "normalisiert" sich das alles ja bis in den Herbst, wenn dann die neue
Bikesaison anfängt, werd ich mir dann wohl ein 2007er-Canyon bestellen und
hoffe, das ich´s dann zu Beginn nächsten Jahres erhalte!


----------



## hinlad (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch die Nachricht bekommen,dass mein XC 9 heute verschickt wurde. Auch ich musste auch sehr lange warten obwohl  ich bereits im Januar bestellt habe!!!!!!! Die lange Lieferzeit war zwar nicht besonders schön, aber ich wurde zumindest von Canyon  genau über die Verzögerung informiert.  


ciao
hinlad


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

Wow, du hast 6 Monate warten müssen? Wie geht den das? Was gab es da genau für Probs?
Hast wenigstens eine Entschädigung bekommen


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## aNo0Bis (14. Juni 2006)

6 Monate warten????
Das klingt ja mal richtig übel!
Welches Bike hast du denn bestellt?
Jetzt mal was anderes, hat hier überhaupt mal jemand pünktlich zum angegebenen VMT sein Bike bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n70tester (14. Juni 2006)

Mail von Canyon:
Grand Canyon COMP : lieferbar in KW29


----------



## hinlad (14. Juni 2006)

Die längere Lieferzeit war mir schon bei der Bestellung bekannt. Also wusste ich, auf was ich mich einlasse. VMT wäre KW 20 gewesen, nun wirds also KW 24. Es war noch halbwegs erträglich weil ich mein altes Rad noch habe. Das XC 9 verkaufte sich  wohl sehr gut und so war die erste Rate bereits Ende Januar vergriffen. 
Aber die Leute von Canyon waren immer freundlich und zuvorkommend.  

Jetzt freue ich mich schon riesig auf mein neues Rad. Ich glaube das Warten hat sich gelohnt.


ciao
hinlad


----------



## aNo0Bis (14. Juni 2006)

Klar, wenn's alte Bike nicht der letzte Mist ist lässt es sich sicherlich besser warten, aber seitdem ich bestellt habe, bilde ich mir ein mit meinem Alten überhaupt nicht mehr klar zu kommen!
Zumal ich neulich mal ein Fully antesten konnte!


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

Ja, wenn man mal eine Hochwertiges Fully-Rad getestet hat, dann will man nichts mehr anders Fahren


----------



## aNo0Bis (14. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn man mal eine Hochwertiges Fully-Rad getestet hat, dann will man nichts mehr anders Fahren




Ne ne, das Fully was ich getestet habe war eins aus Hornbach, aber superqualität! :kotz:
Spaß bei Seite, war ein Poser-Bike von Specialized, geiles Teil, wenn man davon abgesehen hat das die Dämpfer etwas zu weich waren!
Aber nach kurzer Zeit wollte ich nicht mehr auf's Hard(core)tail!


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

LOL
Warum hast dir dann das Geile Bike nicht geholt, wenn es so gut war?


----------



## aclumb (14. Juni 2006)

@ hinlad
dann freuen wir zwei uns wohl beide auf das xc9. hoffe echt so arg, dass es freitag da ist. wünsch dir viel spaß damit. ich werds gleich freitag, samstag und sonntag testen wenn das wetter hält.


----------



## mikesch78 (15. Juni 2006)

hallo.... wer von euch wartet den alles auf das ESX6.... ich habe 28.04. bestellt. VMT KW24.


----------



## =>0tiS<= (15. Juni 2006)

...und wer alles aufs esx 7? Ich habe 28.05 bestellt. VMT 29 KW. (Größe L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (15. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> Warum hast dir dann das Geile Bike nicht geholt, wenn es so gut war?



Ich wollte ja gerade zuschlagen, aber vor mir kamen noch zwei 13 jährige Jungs eher dran und obwohl es so aussah als wären die letzten beiden hochwertigen Bikes zu groß, haben sie doch den Zuschlag bekommen, der wircklich Qualifizierte Verkäufer sagte denen, "da wachst ihr rein!"  

Ich warte auf ein xc4!


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

boahha mit 13 solche Bikes  Was hat so ein Bike gekostet?


----------



## aNo0Bis (15. Juni 2006)

Na das war ja das erschreckende, nur 129.90 trotz Scum Scheibenbremsen und der allseits beliebten Trash Federgabel.
Schaltwerk,Garnitur, alles edles putinmill!
Nur vom feinsten, und das zu so nem Kurs! :kotz:

P.s. Kaktus hast du deine DigiCam noch?


----------



## harry001 (15. Juni 2006)

=>0tiS<= schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wer alles aufs esx 7? Ich habe 28.05 bestellt. VMT 29 KW. (Größe L)


ich auch esx7 in L am 9,6,06 kommt KW 28 angeblich!


----------



## clou (15. Juni 2006)

ESX7 bestellt ende April VMT KW26


----------



## som75 (15. Juni 2006)

esx6, angeblich kw 28 *lol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (16. Juni 2006)

Aha, klingt ja so als wenn Canyon die nächsten paar Wochen wohl viele ESX montieren wird. Ich hab nen ESX8 in M bestellt und hab ebenfalls VMT 26 Woche. Bestellt hab ich auch Ende April!

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen das die Monteure halbwegs gut im Zeitplan liegen damit die Bikes pünktlich ankommen


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2006)

...na da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Ich habe ein ES 8 in L bestellt, mit dem ich in den Kw´s 34-36 an den Lago will. VMT soll Kw 28 sein, Auftrags-Nr. ist 181093. Am Telefon wurde mir erklärt dass Canyon das hinbekommt.

Nur fehlt mir so recht der Glaube. Warum nur?


----------



## Didi123 (16. Juni 2006)

dein tremosine link tut nicht.


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> dein tremosine link tut nicht.




jo, ich weiß. Habe den Provider gewechselt und muss mich da mal dransetzen. Irgendwie muckt mein fxcking Frontpage rum.


----------



## =>0tiS<= (16. Juni 2006)

Was würdet ihr sagen welche Gabel für den Allmountain- und Toureneinsatz besser geignet ist - Fox Talas RLC oder RockShox Pike 454 U-Turn?


----------



## Didi123 (16. Juni 2006)

Meinst Du nicht, dass Du mit dieser Frage im Federungsforum besser aufgehoben bist...?
Allerdings kann ich mir schon denken, was die erste Antwort sein wird...


----------



## aclumb (17. Juni 2006)

ich hatte ja sehr gehofft, mich diese woche schon aus dem wartezimmer zu verabschieden, doch leider ist der dhl grade einfach bei mir vorbeigefahren. so heißt es wohl bis montag warten. echt mal schade.


----------



## mr_kaktus (17. Juni 2006)

Der war gut ... 
also die zwei Tage wirst ja noch ertragen, ich muss ja noch 5 wochen Warten


----------



## aNo0Bis (18. Juni 2006)

aclumb schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte ja sehr gehofft, mich diese woche schon aus dem wartezimmer zu verabschieden, doch leider ist der dhl grade einfach bei mir vorbeigefahren. so heißt es wohl bis montag warten. echt mal schade.




Ich wäre dem Typ nachgerannt, und glaub mal, ich hätte ihn auch einbekommen!


----------



## Pecado22 (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo an alle Wartenden  

würde gern wissen, wie oft bei euch der voraussichtliche Montagetermin nach hinten verschoben wurde und um wieviel?

Ich bin von KW24 auf KW26 vertröstet worden, hoffe es bleibt bei dieser einen Verschiebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_kaktus (18. Juni 2006)

Also bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr von Canyon gehört, aber es sind ja noch ein Paar wochen bis zur Lieferung


----------



## Pecado22 (18. Juni 2006)

@ mr_kaktus

naja gehört hab ich von Canyon direkt auch nichts, dass sich mein Termin um 2 Wochen verschiebt. Erst als ich angerufen hatte meinten sie das es später wird.
Hätte wenigstens auf eine Mail oder ein Schreiben gehofft, wo sie einem die Verspätung mitteilen, aber so ohne ein Wort zu sagen, find ich schon nicht ganz so toll mehr.


----------



## das_koph (18. Juni 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Mail von Canyon:
> Grand Canyon COMP : lieferbar in KW29



hab fast nen herzinfarkt bekommen als ich das lesen musste..... wann hast du denn bestellt?
ich hab meins ende april geordert und VMT is die 26KW, also 8 wochen wartezeit... größe M

ich hoffe dass die verzögerung nich für alle comps gillt, mir wurde vor 3wochen gesagt, dass alle teile auf lager wären....


----------



## mr_kaktus (18. Juni 2006)

Das wär echt *******, wenn sie eine Verzögerung hätten, weil ich zwei Wochen Später in den Urlaub fahre und da keiner da ist, der mein Bike annehmen kann  Ich warte jetzt mal einfach ab und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## aNo0Bis (19. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nur das ich jetzt schon zum zweiten mal lese das die Termine zur KW28 wahrgenommen werden können, zuletzt von DRE.
Ich weiß nicht, denkt Canyon das sie den Rückstand bis dahin aufgeholt haben???
Es wäre sehr wünschenswert!
By the way, meldet sich Canyon grundsätzlich nicht bei Verzögerung, oder hat schon jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## TobiasR (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich reihe mich mal in die Warteliste mit ein. Bestellt habe ich letzten Freitag im Shop ein XC5 (M). VMT ist die KW30. Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen hab hoffe ich mal das das klappt. Angeblich wären alle Teile vorhanden.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## mr_kaktus (19. Juni 2006)

@TobiasR
Was hast du für eine Größe bestellt?


----------



## TobiasR (19. Juni 2006)

Wer lesen kann...



> Bestellt habe ich letzten Freitag im Shop ein XC5 *(M)*. VMT ist die KW30.



 

Bei S hätte ich ein problem gehabt....das ist nämlich ausverkauft. Aber das M passt ganz gut.


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## aclumb (19. Juni 2006)

ich darf euch bye sagen, denn heute kam mein xc9. real noch viel geiler als im web. heute gleich mal ne tour gemacht. ich sag euch das warten lohnt sich. bilder folgen. es macht echt hammer fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juni 2006)

=>0tiS<= schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr sagen welche Gabel für den Allmountain- und Toureneinsatz besser geignet ist - Fox Talas RLC oder RockShox Pike 454 U-Turn?



die talas ist eindeutig leichter, schneller und praktischer einstellbar. egal ob auf einsatz oder koerpergewicht. weil die pike mit stahlfeder ist


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juni 2006)

Hat evtl. jemand Lust seine GC "Ultimate"  Bestellung an mich abzutreten?  Für ein "Pro" währe ich u.U. auch zu haben?!


----------



## mr_kaktus (20. Juni 2006)

@TobiasR
Jaa, wer lesen kann  

@aclumb
Glückwunsch  

@Andreas-MTB
nice try


----------



## boersiator (20. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> die talas ist eindeutig leichter, schneller und praktischer einstellbar. egal ob auf einsatz oder koerpergewicht. weil die pike mit stahlfeder ist


 

Zu deiner Signatur:

Die Aldi-Shorts kannst du doch prima zum Bikeputzen nehmen.
Somit ist auch wieder mehr Platz auf dem Wäscheständer vorhanden


----------



## boersiator (20. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hat evtl. jemand Lust seine GC "Ultimate" Bestellung an mich abzutreten?  Für ein "Pro" währe ich u.U. auch zu haben?!


 
Hättest vorgestern kommen sollen, dann hättest du mein bestelltes GC Elite nehmen können, welches ich storniert hatte, Montagetermin wäre diese Woche gewesen lt. Canyon


----------



## mr_kaktus (20. Juni 2006)

Warum hast das stoniert? 
Hast dir jetzt das Radeon QLT geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deiner Signatur:
> 
> Die Aldi-Shorts kannst du doch prima zum Bikeputzen nehmen.
> Somit ist auch wieder mehr Platz auf dem Wäscheständer vorhanden



nene. wenn ich mit dem sitzpolster an den lack komm, zerkratz ich den nämlich


----------



## hackipilke (20. Juni 2006)

Servus an alle

Hab mich länger nicht gemeldet aber neuigkeiten mitgebracht.

ESX7 (L) bestellt Anfang April
VMT KW19
verschoben auf KW22
verschoben auf KW25

Heute mail bekommen das es nicht mehr lang dauern kann und
wegen der Verzögerung die Lieferkosten entfallen!!
Wenigstens ein kleiner Trost...


----------



## RonnyS (20. Juni 2006)

alpha - was für ein Blödsinn von Dir hinsichtlich der PIKE
...hierstellt man garnichts ein - sondern fährt (wo Du noch beim Pumpen bist)
und was meinst Du mit "schneller" (nur der Fahrer entscheidet über Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## hackipilke (20. Juni 2006)

kanns kaum erwarten, bei dem wetter wohl kein wunder...


----------



## boersiator (20. Juni 2006)

hackipilke schrieb:
			
		

> Servus an alle
> 
> Hab mich länger nicht gemeldet aber neuigkeiten mitgebracht.
> 
> ...


 
Mein Radeon QLT Pro wird eine Woche ab Bestellung bis zum Eintreffen benötigen, Gratisbeilage ist ein Trikot in Teamfarben ;-)

Will hier nicht blöde kommentieren, hatte Anfangs auch ein GC Elite bestellt aber wegen der extrem langen Lieferzeit zum QLT pro gewechselt.

Sorry, aber mal eben den LT um mehr als 6 Wochen zu verzögern und dann die Nachricht das es nicht mehr lange dauern kann würde mich echt wütend machen. Zumal du auch nicht in der Hauptsaison bestellt hattest.


----------



## augsburger100 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo boersiator,
auch ich hab ein GC Elite bestellt und bin der ewigen Warterei leid...
Bisher Liefertermin 2x verschoben und bei 5 Anrufen jedes Mal eine andere Auskunft (Ausrede?) erhalten.
Ich warte noch diese eine Woche und würd mich freuen, wenn Du mal Bescheid gibst, ob Radon die eine Woche Lieferzeit einhalten kann ))


----------



## uphillking (21. Juni 2006)

Servus,
habe vorgestern mein GC Elite storniert. VMT wäre KW22 gewesen. Ist also eins frei geworden. Viel Glück.


----------



## mikesch78 (21. Juni 2006)

habe eben bei canyon angerufen. ist jetzt der 3. verschiebe-termin.... werde heute noch stornieren und mir ein GHOST AMR 7500 kaufen. lieferzeit keine!!!! steht iim laden... alle modelle sofort lieferbar!!!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben bei canyon angerufen. ist jetzt der 3. verschiebe-termin.... werde heute noch stornieren und mir ein GHOST AMR 7500 kaufen. lieferzeit keine!!!! steht iim laden... alle modelle sofort lieferbar!!!!!!


Ach ja? 
Bei zwei Ghost Händlern hier in der Gegend hieß es, die Top-Modelle sind schon alle weg...??


----------



## braintrust (21. Juni 2006)

japp die erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht...naja was solls, is nen gc wieder frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (21. Juni 2006)

hab grad vorhin bei canyon angerufen. nach 3sek war einer dran! (wich surprise!!!) die haben mein bike am montag abgeschickt... *freudeherrscht*

es geht alles einfach länger, als man erwartet und als versprochen. deshalb nehm ich mal an nächste woche hab ichs...! 

irgendwie ist die grenze für mich überschritten! also vor 3 wochen wärs noch ok gewesen. jetzt kommt mein bike einfach zu spät zur saison! aber da kann man ja wohl nichts machen... finds trotzdem ********, dass die canyon bikes so geil sind. eine firma, die solche lieferzeiten hat und nichts dagegen macht und noch genau die gleiche nachfrage hat... find ich irgendwie einfach nur ********! also ne, die firma kann natürlich von glück reden, aber es ist unfair! 

life is unfair!


----------



## Didi123 (21. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> [...]eine firma, die solche lieferzeiten hat und nichts dagegen macht und noch genau die gleiche nachfrage hat... find ich irgendwie einfach nur ********! also ne, die firma kann natürlich von glück reden, aber es ist unfair! [...]


Also ich geh' doch jetzt mal stark davon aus, daß die Firma durchaus was dagegen gemacht hat, aber wenn hier natürlich alle wie blöd Canyons kaufen, kommt es trotz der Gegenmaßnahmen halt auch dieses Jahr wieder zu Lieferengpässen...  
Letzte Saison hab' ich leider/zum Glück noch nicht miterlebt...


----------



## aNo0Bis (21. Juni 2006)

Na wie schnell die Stimmung umschlagen kann, ach es ist ja auch nicht einfach,aber egal wo ich nachgefragt habe, sagte man mir das es kaum etwas besseres für's Geld gibt,als bei Canyon. 
Von der Optik mal ganz abgesehen, die ist sowieso Mega!


----------



## skidder (21. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben bei canyon angerufen. ist jetzt der 3. verschiebe-termin.... werde heute noch stornieren und mir ein GHOST AMR 7500 kaufen. lieferzeit keine!!!! steht iim laden... alle modelle sofort lieferbar!!!!!!



Kann man einfach telefonisch stornieren oder schriftlich?


----------



## mikesch78 (21. Juni 2006)

hallo skiddder... ja.... les mal die agbs....

habe um 17,58 uhr kurz vor feierabend nochmal angerufen. die haben mir jetzt versichert, das ich das bike nächste woche abholen könnte. also warte ich noch die 1 woche...

wer am ghost amr 5700 in L interessiert ist... melden... vermittle dann den händler....


----------



## Astaroth (21. Juni 2006)

@löösns
schau mal in den Cube Stereo Thread dann weisst du was lange Wartezeit wirklich bedeutet ;-)

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## mischae (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

da trifft mich doch heute der Schlag. Ich bin auf einem Aussentermin in Darmstadt als ich eine Mail bekomme das mein XC6 abholbereit ist!!!!! 
VMT war KW29! Da ist wohl jemand der Geduldsfaden gerissen und ich konnte auf dem Rückweg mit 20 km Umweg direkt mein Bike mitnehmen. Habe ich mir doch die Extra-Anfahrt von 150 km gespart. SUPER!!!! Das scheint doch öfter vorzukommen, da ich der zweite Aufkleber auf dem Komissionszettelanhänger war. Originallasche war zweimal überklebt und Aufkleber ohne Probleme ablösbar, sodass ich genau sehen kann wem, mit welcher Kundennummer, Name und Auftragsnummer das Rad vorher zugewiesen war.

Dann kann ich mich ja schon vorzeitig entlassen.

Sorry an alle die noch warten müssen, ich habe zuerst Zweifel gehabt ob ich das einigen Mitgliedern die ja scheinbar endlos vertröstet werden antun kann, habe aber dann der Freude und der Hoffnung (es geht auch früher) Vorrang gegeben.

Kopf hoch und freut euch auf euern Tag.

Gruss
Mischa


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

augsburger100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo boersiator,
> auch ich hab ein GC Elite bestellt und bin der ewigen Warterei leid...
> Bisher Liefertermin 2x verschoben und bei 5 Anrufen jedes Mal eine andere Auskunft (Ausrede?) erhalten.
> Ich warte noch diese eine Woche und würd mich freuen, wenn Du mal Bescheid gibst, ob Radon die eine Woche Lieferzeit einhalten kann ))


 
Also ich hatte vergangenen Sonntag mein Radon QLT Pro online im Shop bei H&S bestellt, bekam dann einen Anruf auf dem Handy mit der Mitteilung das es sofort verfügbar sei und die Liefert ca. 7-10 Tag edauern würde.

Dann gestern morgen die Bestätigungsmail von H&S:

-------

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

Ihre Bestellung hat heute unser Haus per Paketpost verlassen.

Das Paket wird in den nächsten Tagen bei Ihnen eintreffen.

Die Paketnummer ist: Paket-Nr. 3567874 .

Aktuelle Sendungsinformationen erhalten Sie direkt an der DHL Telefonhotline
unter Tel.0049-(0)1802-30 22 00 für 6 Cent je Anruf im Festnetz innerhalb Deutschlands. Info´s auch im Internet unter www.dhl.de


Mit freundlichen Grüssen nach xxx


H&S Bike Discount GmbH
Siemensstr. 34
53121 Bonn
Tel 0049-228-74 87 80
Fax 0049-228-74 87 829
email [email protected]
website www.bike-discount.de
21.06.2006 10:24


PS: Diese Info wurde mit der eMail-Funktion von Mövy II erstellt.
Anfragen an diese Absendeadresse können aus technischen Gründen
nicht beantwortet werden.

--------

Somit werde ich mein Bike noch vor dem Wochenende, denke am Fr. ist es soweit, zuhause stehen haben.
Das wäre dann eine LZ von unter einer Woche!

Ok, ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein QLT Pro eines der wenigen Bikes war, welches noch in ausreichender Stückzahl am Lager verfügbar war.
Die ZR Lightling, insbesondere der Stax Edition, haben alle einige Wochen Lieferzeit, aber dafür hatte ich mich ja auch nicht weiter interessiert (obwohl die Stax Edition schon ein Hammer Angebot ist, gerade im direkten Vergleich mit dem gleichteuren Canyon Yellowstone!)

Schön fand ich wiegesagt auch die Gratisbeigabe eines RAdon Team-Trikots, welches bei dem QLT Pro normalerweise nicht im Lieferumfang ist.

An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank an Herrn Drews!  

Ich warte gespannt und hoffe auf tolles Wetter am WE!


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

...


----------



## der Tobi (22. Juni 2006)

Braucht vielleicht jemand ein Sandstone?

Ich werde es heute abbestellen und mir ein Radon ZR Litening Stax Edition zulegen.

Da muss ich zwar auch noch 1-2 Wochen warten, aber was solls. Darauf kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an.

Und die Ausstattung vom Radon ist auf jeden Fall sehr gelungen. 


Ich wünsche euch hier noch viel Geduld!


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Falls noch jemand ein Canyon XC5 Sucht, dann sollte er jetzt bestellen. 
Ich hab meins Stoniert. Es hat mir einfach zu lange gedauert und Canyon wollte wärend meines Urlaubes liefern. Aber ich werde mir die Canyons weiter anschauen und vielleicht wird mein Nächstes Bike ein Canyon  
Viel Erfolg euch allen.


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

der Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht vielleicht jemand ein Sandstone?
> 
> Ich werde es heute abbestellen und mir ein Radon ZR Litening Stax Edition zulegen.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Wahl, aber rechne bei der Stax Edition besser mit 2-4 Wochen LZ.
Die Nachfrage ist krank und momentan kommt H&S mit den Rahmen nicht nach (besser gesagt die Pulver`n Lackbude).
Das Warten lohnt sich!


----------



## der Tobi (22. Juni 2006)

> Gute Wahl, aber rechne bei der Stax Edition besser mit 2-4 Wochen LZ.



Ist das so? Woher weißt du das? 
Herr Stax hat mir persönlich gesagt, dass es nur 1-2 Wochen dauert.


----------



## Maschsa (22. Juni 2006)

Ist das hier das Canyon-Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (22. Juni 2006)

Canyon hat mir heute die Montage meines ES8 in Gr. L für die Kw 29 schriftlich bestätigt. Geplant war einmal die Kw 28.

Das geht ja gut los  Will mit dem Ding definitiv in der Kw 34 an den Lago


----------



## Didi123 (22. Juni 2006)

^^ 
Würde auch sagen, dass diese Unterhaltung in der Kaufberatung weitergeführt werden sollte...


----------



## aNo0Bis (22. Juni 2006)

Na wenn jetzt noch jemand mit nem XC4 in meiner Größe abspringt, muß ich vielleicht auch net mehr so lange warten.  

@ Kaktus, schade!


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Ja finde ich auch irgenwie ... aber das war mir jetzt einfach zu viel ... 
Vielleicht in ein paar Jahren wieder


----------



## löösns (22. Juni 2006)

scheint mir als sei die stimmung gleich ein wenig gegen canyon umgeschlagen hier... ??


----------



## mr_kaktus (22. Juni 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass es was "gegen" Canyon ist. 
Bei dem Wetter, will man Raus, sein Bike Packen und los, aber, wenn man schon so lange Warte Zeiten hat und dann auch noch Vertröstet wird, kann man diese Spannung nicht mehr aushalten und dann kann es sein, dass der ein oder andere mal abspringt. So ging es mir zu mindest.


----------



## unchained (22. Juni 2006)

Ich sitz auch shcon seit einigen Wochen auf heißen Kohlen. Immernoch  keine Rückmeldung von Canyon bezüglich meines ES7 ( Gabel und Dämpfer ?Austausch?). Es ist seit dem 26.5.2006 bei Canyon....


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

Canyon wird jedes Jahr von der Nachfrage überrollt.
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man jeder Jahr wieder falsch planen kann?
Sorry, aber es ist doch nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren bekannt, dass man die Aufträge nicht mehr termingerecht bearbeiten kann, wieso wird dann nicht mal expandiert?
Wenn ich überlege wieviele Leute jährlich wegen der Lieferzeiten und Reaktionszeiten NICHT bei Canyon bestellen oder Ihre Bestellung stornieren (wie auch ich), wird mir aus kaufmännischer Sicht echt schlecht.
Wollen oder können die nicht?


----------



## unchained (22. Juni 2006)

Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. . Leider ist es so


----------



## baum77 (22. Juni 2006)

Ich würde auch abspringen. Was nützt mir nen ach so gutes P/L wenn das bike an den schönsten Tagen des Jahres noch nicht da ist. Wir haben in DE vielleicht 10-12 richtig schöne Wochen (wenns gut geht). 3 richtig geile Wochen sind weg. Das wäre mir die Preisdifferenz (sofern vorhanden) bereits Wert gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baum77 (22. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon wird jedes Jahr von der Nachfrage überrollt.
> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man jeder Jahr wieder falsch planen kann?
> Sorry, aber es ist doch nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren bekannt, dass man die Aufträge nicht mehr termingerecht bearbeiten kann, wieso wird dann nicht mal expandiert?
> Wenn ich überlege wieviele Leute jährlich wegen der Lieferzeiten und Reaktionszeiten NICHT bei Canyon bestellen oder Ihre Bestellung stornieren (wie auch ich), wird mir aus kaufmännischer Sicht echt schlecht.
> Wollen oder können die nicht?



Wieso wird bei einem saisonalen Geschäft das lediglich über Preiskampf exisitert nicht über derartige Dinge nachgedacht? Sorry aber bei Deiner Rechnung wird dem Kaufmann leider schlecht  

Die wenigen die abspringen machen den Kohl von einigen Mitarbeitern die extra eingestellt werden müssten um im Winter Eier zu schaukeln sicher nicht wett! Alles andere wäre Service den wieder keiner übers inet bezahlen will. Es geht nur entweder oder...


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

baum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird bei einem saisonalen Geschäft das lediglich über Preiskampf exisitert nicht über derartige Dinge nachgedacht? Sorry aber bei Deiner Rechnung wird dem Kaufmann leider schlecht  Die wenigen die abspringen machen den Kohl von einigen Mitarbeitern die extra eingestellt werden müssten um im Winter Eier zu schaukeln sicher nicht Wett! Alles andere wäre Service den wieder keiner übers inet bezahlen will. Es geht nur entweder oder...


 
Du bist ein schlechter Kaufmann, wenn du Personal für den Winter einstellen würdest.
Ich rede hier von zusätzlichem Personal in Stoßzeiten!
Und die Anzahl der potentiellen Kunden die Canyon durch die Lappen geht ist sicherlich nicht gering.


----------



## baum77 (22. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein schlechter Kaufmann, wenn du Personal für den Winter einstellen würdest.
> Ich rede hier von zusätzlichem Personal in Stoßzeiten!
> Und die Anzahl der potentiellen Kunden die Canyon durch die Lappen geht ist sicherlich nicht gering.


Du meinst dieses hochmotivierte Zeitarbeitspersonal? Canyon wird nicht auf bikes hängen bleiben. Sie haben vordefinierte Stückzahlen. Wenn Sie die eher abbarbeiten haben die fest Angestellten im Winter nunmal nix zu tun.... Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## Didi123 (22. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon wird jedes Jahr von der Nachfrage überrollt.
> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man jeder Jahr wieder falsch planen kann?
> Sorry, aber es ist doch nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren bekannt, dass man die Aufträge nicht mehr termingerecht bearbeiten kann, wieso wird dann nicht mal expandiert?
> Wenn ich überlege wieviele Leute jährlich wegen der Lieferzeiten und Reaktionszeiten NICHT bei Canyon bestellen oder Ihre Bestellung stornieren (wie auch ich), wird mir aus kaufmännischer Sicht echt schlecht.
> Wollen oder können die nicht?


Vielleicht ist die Nachfrage von Jahr zu Jahr einfach unproportional gestiegen, so dass Canyon trotz gesteigerter Kapazitäten erneut Engpässe hat...
Außerdem - die Leute, die rechtzeitig bestellt haben, mussten auch nicht jammern...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ihr könnt mir gerne glauben, das wir uns über jedes nicht verkaufte oder stornierte Rad aufgrund der langen Lieferzeiten ärgern. Aber "mal eben" mehr Personal einstellen ist nicht so einfach. Wir sind in den letzten Jahren ganz ordentlich gewachsen und haben uns natürlich auch jedes Jahr personell sowohl in der Montage als auch in der Bestellannahme und im Service verstärkt. "Leider" ist die Nachfrage nach unseren Bikes bisher jedes Jahr stärker gewachsen als unsere Firma an sich. Kurzfristig Personal einzustellen oder Montage auszulagern macht für uns keinen Sinn, denn wir müssen einen hohen Standard in der Endmontage der Bikes halten. Das geht nur mit einem eingespielten und gut ausgebildetem Montagepersonal. Wir haben da in der Vergangenheit bereits unsere (negativen) Erfahrungen mit externen Montagen gemacht. Das ist kein Weg für uns.

Wir arbeiten daran, die Liefersituation jedes Jahr zu verbessern. 2006 ist es schon erheblich besser als in den Vorjahren. Und 2005 war es besser als 2004... 2007 wird es auch wieder etwas besser werden. Wir arbeiten mit einem externen Logistplaner an langfristigen und tief greifenden Änderungen die für die Zukunft eine bessere Lieferfähigkeit und -Planbarkeit sicherstellen werden. Kurzfristige Schnellschüsse sind aus den oben genannten und anderen Gründen leider nicht machbar, so leid uns das tut.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

Ich merke schon mache wollen einfach nicht verstehen, ist aber auch egal  

Es geht nicht darum "rechtzeitig zubestellen", es geht vielmehr um die ganze Struktur und Koordinierung.

Ich will und kann mir anmaßen Canyon belehren zu wollen, die sind definitiv fit genug.
Nur leider ist die Stimmung aus Richtung Endkunde im Bezug auf Reaktions- und Lieferzeiten nicht die Beste.
Klar sollte man inmitten der Hochsaison nicht wegen einer Woche rumjammern, aber bei dieser Woche bleibt es nunmal oftmals nicht.

Ich hatte einen Bikeurlaub geplant, ein fester Termin mit 2 Wochen Spielraum zum genannten Liefertermin. Canyon lieferte knapp 3 Wochen nach Liefertermin und ich stornierte und fuhr mit Leihbike durch die Prärie im letzten Jahr.

Dieses Jahre das gleiche Spiel, nur diesmal kam überhaupt keine Reaktion von Canyon. E-Mails wurden nicht beantwortet und die Hotline war tagelang überlastet. Was soll man da denken?
Selbst auf ein Fax kam nach einer Woche keine Resonanz.
Sorry, aber bei 1.500 Euro Investitionsssumme kann ich eine Rücksprache verlangen oder?

Ernsthaft, das fand das nicht fair und nur deshalb habe ich zu meiner Nr. 2. Radon gegriffen und bin hellauf begeistert vom Bike und dem Service.


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr könnt mir gerne glauben, das wir uns über jedes nicht verkaufte oder stornierte Rad aufgrund der langen Lieferzeiten ärgern. Aber "mal eben" mehr Personal einstellen ist nicht so einfach. Wir sind in den letzten Jahren ganz ordentlich gewachsen und haben uns natürlich auch jedes Jahr personell sowohl in der Montage als auch in der Bestellannahme und im Service verstärkt. "Leider" ist die Nachfrage nach unseren Bikes bisher jedes Jahr stärker gewachsen als unsere Firma an sich. Kurzfristig Personal einzustellen oder Montage auszulagern macht für uns keinen Sinn, denn wir müssen einen hohen Standard in der Endmontage der Bikes halten. Das geht nur mit einem eingespielten und gut ausgebildetem Montagepersonal. Wir haben da in der Vergangenheit bereits unsere (negativen) Erfahrungen mit externen Montagen gemacht. Das ist kein Weg für uns.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

danke für dein Feedback.
Ich verstehe die Situation natürlich.
Aber meinst du nicht, das wenn man das von dir genannte Prinzip aufrecht erhalten will (und Qualität steht natürlich über Quantität!), man zumindest die abgegebenen Lieferzeiten realistischer vergeben sollte?

Ich habe nix dagegen ein GC mit 8 Wochen Lieferzeit zu bestellen, wenn es denn dann auch termingerecht geliefert wird!
Nicht jeder hat 2 oder mehrere Bikes in seinem Rennstall stehen und kann ausweichen.

Wenn man von vorneherein genau weiß wie lange die Lieferzeit ist, entstehen auch eine Probleme.
Verzögerungen über 2 und mehr Wochen finde ich aber echt nicht lustig.

Das ihr super gute Bikes baut steht außer Frage!


----------



## baum77 (22. Juni 2006)

Ich gehe vollkommen konform mit Deiner jüngsten Aussage boersiator! 

Canyon kann aber nicht einfach mal eben die plandaten des Jahres umschmeissen. Das merkt man an den vergriffenen Stückzahlen sehr schnell. Es ist von vorne nach hinten durchgeplant. Setzt Canyon einen Grossteil der bikes zum "Normalpreis" ab (also nicht abverkauf am Jahresende) - so wird der Umsatz sicher stimmen  Dabei ist es Wurscht wer den bock kauft und ob einer storniert hat. Die Stückzahlen stehen und sollten halbwegs homogen abgearbeitet werden.

Ich denke man muss einfach aufgrund des Preises dieses Manko (sofern es überhaupt eines darstellt) in kauf nehmen. Wer ganz früh bestellt hatte es ja meist auch schnell.

Canyon baut gute, günstige bikes. Aber haben eben Lieferprobleme die ja nun nicht wirklich unbekannt sind. Macht zwar die bikes nicht schlechter aber es sind einige Kunde zurecht verärgert wenn zugesagte Liefertermine nicht eingehalten werden. Das ist bitter...


----------



## skidder (22. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo skiddder... ja.... les mal die agbs....
> 
> habe um 17,58 uhr kurz vor feierabend nochmal angerufen. die haben mir jetzt versichert, das ich das bike nächste woche abholen könnte. also warte ich noch die 1 woche...
> 
> wer am ghost amr 5700 in L interessiert ist... melden... vermittle dann den händler....




Hallo,
ich werde mich aus dem Wartzimmer verabschieden, ich habe heute bei Canyon angerufen und mein bike storniert, mir war es leid Woche für Woche anzurufen und immer wieder eine Woche vertröstet zu werden .
Ich habe mir ein anderes bike gekauft bei einem Händler in meiner nähe der mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht hat und kann das Bike morgen holen. 
Ich wünsche euch mehr glück bei der Wartezeit und wünsche "lots of fun on the trails" 
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

skidder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich werde mich aus dem Wartzimmer verabschieden, ich habe heute bei Canyon angerufen und mein bike storniert, mir war es leid Woche für Woche anzurufen und immer wieder eine Woche vertröstet zu werden .
> Ich habe mir ein anderes bike gekauft bei einem Händler in meiner nähe der mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht hat und kann das Bike morgen holen.
> Ich wünsche euch mehr glück bei der Wartezeit und wünsche "lots of fun on the trails"
> cu


 
Dann sag uns doch noch kurz was es für eins geworden ist?


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

Auch ich verabschiede mich nun aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen anderen hier noch etwas Ausdauer, es wird sich lohnen  

Gruß an alle!

Boersi


----------



## Didi123 (22. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum "rechtzeitig zubestellen"...


Doch genau darum geht es!

Kaufst Du im Frühjahr ein Cabrio? Nein!
Fährst Du Samstag vormittag in Urlaub? Nein!
Gehst Du während deines Urlaubs mittags um 12.00 Uhr einkaufen, wenn alle anderen Mittagspause haben? Nein!

Na also...
Nur warum bestellst Du dann kein Canyon außerhalb der Stoßzeiten...?  


			
				boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nix dagegen ein GC mit 8 Wochen Lieferzeit zu bestellen, wenn es denn dann auch termingerecht geliefert wird!


Wenn in diesen 8 Wochen aber etwas außerplanmäßiges dazwischenkommt, noch dazu etwas, daß Du nicht beeinflussen kannst...? Was dann?


----------



## boersiator (22. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch genau darum geht es!
> 
> Kaufst Du im Frühjahr ein Cabrio? Nein!
> Fährst Du Samstag vormittag in Urlaub? Nein!
> ...


 
Falsch!

Wenn ich ein Cabrio im Sommer bestellte, werden mit dementsprechend längere Lieferzeiten genannt als z. B. im Herbst oder Winter. Ganz klare Sache.

Es geht um die Angabe der Lieferzeiten egal ob zur Hauptsaison und zur Winterpause.
Ich störe mich lediglich an den zu optimistisch vergebenen Lieferterminen.
Dazu hatte ich weiter oben aber schon was geschrieben.

So, ich muss ran an das Setup und dann ab in den Wald.


----------



## skidder (22. Juni 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sag uns doch noch kurz was es für eins geworden ist?




Es ist ein Specialized Enduro Expert geworden und ich freue mich schon sehr es in meinen Armen zu halten


----------



## aNo0Bis (22. Juni 2006)

Also ich muß dazu sagen das es mir auch lieber gewesen wäre wenn meine VMT 28 definitiv wäre, und nicht so eine grobe Schätzung!
@ mstaab_canyon, es ist gut hier im Wartezimmer das ein oder andere mal feedback zu bekommen, keiner ist näher an der Quelle als ihr.
Ich denke ich werde morgen auch mal anrufen und nach fragen ob der mir genannte Terin nun eingehalten werden kann oder nicht, da ich ja auch noch mit dem Bike im Urlaub möchte.....
Aber abbestellen kommt für mich nicht in frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,
also ich hab mein ES8 im April bestellt und es kam zum genannten Lieferzeitpunkt bei mir an. 
Ich denke auch, dass es ned einfach ist einen VMT zu nennen, da nach Nennung des Datums sicher im Moment mögliche Lieferanten nicht zeitgerecht lieferten oder Mitarbeiter krank werden.
Nichts desto trotz sollten in so einem Falle die Kunden über die Verzögerung informiert werden.

LG,
ToM


----------



## mekki20 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hab heute abend bei Canyon angerufen um nachzufragen ob sich was an meinem VMT nächste Woche (KW 26) geändert hat. Der freundliche Canyon-Mitarbeiter meinte, dass es damit kein Problem gäbe. Die Montage wird höchstwahrscheinlich erst Ende der Woche beendet ist. Das stimmt mich zuversichtlich. Dann kann ich mein Bike noch am Samstag abholen, wenn ich auf dem Weg in den Süden bin...


----------



## Boombe (22. Juni 2006)

@skidder
darf man ma so rein aus interesse fragen, was du für das bike zahlst? es geht mir nich ums P/L oder so.


----------



## DarkListener (23. Juni 2006)

Bestellung Ende Mai (29.05.2006)

Genannter VMT war KW29

Eben gerade habe ich eine eMail erhalten, dass meine Bestellung auf dem Weg ist  

Jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, wie ich schnell an Bargeld komme. Die EC Automaten geben maximal 1000 EUR.

Achja.. Grand Canyon Comp in Größe M wirds werden


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2006)

Heute 1000â¬ abheben. Morgen frÃ¼h den Rest. Die 1000â¬ sind pro Kalendertag.


----------



## braintrust (23. Juni 2006)

geh halt einfach an den bankschalter...bei uns macht man das jedenfalls so


----------



## das_koph (23. Juni 2006)

DarkListener schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellung Ende Mai (29.05.2006)
> 
> Genannter VMT war KW29
> 
> ...



herzlichen glückwunsch^^ ich hab genau das gleiche rad in der gleichen größe nen guten monat vor dir bestellt und wenn ich glcük habe, bekomm ich das ende nächster woche...... sachen gibts

EDIT: ich hab gerade auch erst meine mails abgefragt und meins ist auch auf dem weg
Das ich so ein glück habe


----------



## hackipilke (23. Juni 2006)

Servus 

kann mich auch bald verabschieden, mein ESX 7 hat heute Koblenz verlasssen.
Jetz liegt alles an DHL...


----------



## löösns (23. Juni 2006)

ich verabschiede mich dann mal! der doc ist soeben aus dem sprechzimmer gekommen und hat meinen namen gerufen! 

heute ist mein torque ltd angekommen. bin noch leicht ins stottern geraten, weil ich nicht so ganz damit gerechnet hab, dass ich heute 340 franken dem briefträger auf die kralle geben muss... der hat den reat dann aber auch in euronen genommen.  

fahrbericht steht noch aus, fotos hab ich bereits gemacht und stehn in meiner gallerie zur ansicht bereit...! die quali ist echt geil, alles sauber montiert, überall schutzkleber und so... bin is jetzt echt zufrieden! freut euch, die baun echt geile bikes! 

hab aber auch lange genug gewartet. 
4 3/4 monate oder
19 wochen oder
133 tage oder
3192 stunden oder
191520< sekunden
...

viel geduld beim warten und möglichst wenig verspätung!


----------



## =>0tiS<= (23. Juni 2006)

dann freu ich mich für dich, cool. Wenns bei mir doch auch mal so weit wäre... aber ich kann mich wohl noch nicht so beklagen...wann hastes denn bestellt? und wann war vmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =>0tiS<= (23. Juni 2006)

(war an hackepilke)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Juni 2006)

_*mal vorsichtig ins Wartezimmer schiel ...*_






Mal schauen, wenn ich noch die späte Chance auf ein 'Ultimate' oder ein 'Pro' bekomme, dann bring ich 'ne Runde Teilchen mit und gesell' mich dazu.


----------



## =>0tiS<= (23. Juni 2006)

@ lööns...du meinst wohl 11491200 Sekunden, Weiß nich ob ichs so lang aushalten würde.... aber hast jetzt auch nen verdammt geiles Bike


----------



## hackipilke (23. Juni 2006)

Hag anfang April bestellt und VMT war KW 19.
Auf was wartest denn du??


----------



## aNo0Bis (23. Juni 2006)

Hi Leude!

Also ist ja schön das hier ein paar Jungs das Bike schon vor ihrer VMT bekommen haben, ich habe heute allerdings mal bei Canyon angerufen und die sagten mir das ich wohl eher noch zwei bis drei Wochen länger warten muß, bzw das ich mich darauf einstellen sollte.
Das heißt, KW 28 plus 2-3 Kw's.
Wie bitte schön können dann andere die eigentlich KW 29 erst dran wären ihr Bike jetzt bekommen, kann mir das mal jemand erklären???
Losen die bei Canyon????


----------



## skidder (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo da drausen,
habe heute mein Bike Specialized abgeholt nachdem ich mein rad bei Canyon gestern storniert hatte.
Schaut euch mal die Bilder an im Fotoalbum. 
cu


----------



## Boombe (23. Juni 2006)

geiles teil, aber ne fiese farbe, find ich  . was haste denn nu gelöhnt dafür?


----------



## =>0tiS<= (24. Juni 2006)

warte aufs esx 7... in l, hab ende mai bestellt, vmt kw 29, hoffe dass es bei mir pünktlich kommt...


----------



## mikesch78 (24. Juni 2006)

warte auf esx6. VMT kw24. mittwoch wiedermal angerufen. nächste wocher wäre das bike fertig. heute morgen eine neue mail von canyon. Zitat: "Tut uns leid, aber kw 26 sei unrealistisch"....

also langsam komme ich mir echt verarscht vor....

nächste letzte woche, dann wird storniert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (24. Juni 2006)

achja.... angeblich wäre der container mit teilen bereits in deutschland!!!! dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der vom hafen nach koblenz brauch.....


----------



## unchained (24. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gestern mit der Hotline telefoniert und der nette Herr sagte mir das mein Rad nun wieder komplett beisammen sei und heute am freitag abgeschickt wurde. 

Die Luftkammer des Pearl 3.3 wurde ausgetauscht und die Tauch -Standrohreinheit mit samt der Gabelkrone der Talas wurden ausgewechselt. 

Laut Testfahrer und Hotline-Mensch ist kein Knarzen mehr zu hören und das Problem aus der Welt.

Das Rad wird voraussichtlich Montag ankommen. Dann kanns endlich wieder losgehen!!!!!!!!! 

26.5.2006 Bike zur Poststelle gebracht

31.5.2006 Bike kam in Koblenz an

6.6.2006  Gabel und Dämpfer wurden zum Importeur geschickt

22.6.2006 Rad wurde fertig montiert zurück zu mir versendet. 

Fast nen Monat nicht gefahren, aber naja, wofür gibts Laufschuhe und Rennräder  

MFG


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> achja.... angeblich wäre der container mit teilen bereits in deutschland!!!! dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der vom hafen nach koblenz brauch.....




Hi, woher ist die Quelle??
Vielleicht sollten wir nicht nur tatenlos hier rum sitzen....
Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Multitools zur Hand nehmen und den Leuten bei Canyon unter die Arme greifen und unsere Bikes selbst zusammen schrauben!  
"WER" hat eigentlich diesen Spruch "Vorfreude ist die größte Freude losgelassen?"
Ich hoffe der Gute kam anschließend auf die Streckbank!!!


----------



## löösns (24. Juni 2006)

@skidder: ja, da haste schon ne alternative zum torque 3... geiles teil, die farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut! mal was anderes!


----------



## skidder (24. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @skidder: ja, da haste schon ne alternative zum torque 3... geiles teil, die farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut! mal was anderes!



Danke löösns!!
es gab das Teil auch in silber aber rost braun fand ich mal was anderes.
Cool das du dein Torque endlich hast "geile Waffe" und die Gabel ist echt fett.
Ich werde heute meine erste Fahrt machen, bin gespannt wie sich meine Trails anfühlen im vergleich zu meinem Hardtail mit 70mm Federweg.
Viel Spaß beim Wurzel surfen 
cu


----------



## som75 (24. Juni 2006)

so, gestern auch nochmal bei Canyon angerufen ob der VMT KW28 für mein ESX6 eingehalten werden kann. Natürlich nicht...

Angeblich kommt erst in KW29 eine Lieferung mit Optitunes für die Pike Gabel.
Der Herr am Telefon meinte es würde mit Sicherheit erst gegen Ende Juli...

So ein Scheiß man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juni 2006)

som75 schrieb:
			
		

> so, gestern auch nochmal bei Canyon angerufen ob der VMT KW28 für mein ESX6 eingehalten werden kann. Natürlich nicht...
> 
> Angeblich kommt erst in KW29 eine Lieferung mit Optitunes für die Pike Gabel.
> Der Herr am Telefon meinte es würde mit Sicherheit erst gegen Ende Juli...
> ...



frag doch, ob sie es gegen ein ES tauschen. dann brauchste auch kein optitune.


----------



## skidder (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

heute meine erste Tour mit mein Enduro Expert gefahren, ich bin echt begeistert, bin ca. 50cm gedropt und dachte ich bin zuhause und hüpfe auf mein Bett "Butterweich", über Wurzeln gefahren und nicht mal gemerkt das da Wurzeln waren!
Bergauf war etwas anstrengender als auf mein Hardtail aber das wiegt ja nur 12 kilo, die Enduro geometrie ist genau richtig für mich nicht zu kompakt und nicht zu lang.
Fully rules!!!!


----------



## löösns (24. Juni 2006)

hehe, die selbe erfahrung hab ich heute gemacht! erstes mal fully, erstes mal torque... und jede menge unspürbare wurzeln... 
genaueres im thread erste fahreindrücke torque...
und jetzt endlich mal raus aus dem wartezimmer.....! tschüüüüss!


----------



## Bond007 (24. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> achja.... angeblich wäre der container mit teilen bereits in deutschland!!!! dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der vom hafen nach koblenz brauch.....



  ...hoffentlich ist es *kein* Container von dem Schiff, welches auf
dem Weg nach Germany ordentlich gebrannt hat - zumindest steht eine kurze
Info in der *BIKE 7/06* auf *Seite 9*...


----------



## frederic (25. Juni 2006)

Ich warte auch noch auch ein GC Pro. VMT war KW 23. Vor 2 Wochen bei Canyon angerufen und der nette Herr meinte, VMT um 2-3 Wochen verschoben, aber eher 2 als 3. Gestern nochmals angerufen und der nette Herr meinte, VMT wäre KW 25 gewesen, bis jetzt aber nichts geschehen also vermutlich Anfang/Mitte nächste Woche. Bitte, bitte bleibt das so, ich bin zur Zeit Bikelos .

schöne grüße


----------



## olafcm (25. Juni 2006)

weiß jemand, ob diese verzögerungen auch die rennräder betreffen?


----------



## Tema (26. Juni 2006)

My ESX7 was shipped last week and I think I should receive it in a few days.


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juni 2006)

*@Tema:* Very good news - than you can enjoy the rides as soon as possible!!!


----------



## mikesch78 (26. Juni 2006)

wann hast du denn dein esx6 bestellt???


----------



## sunking (26. Juni 2006)

Hey Mitpatienten,
jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal einschalten, nachdem ich seit Wochen Euer Wartezimmer verfolge.
ich hab im Mai ein ESX6 geordert mit VMT 27. Nachdem was ich bei Euch so lesen konnte, werde ich wohl meinen ersten Ritt antreten dürfen, wenns draußen um 5 wieder dunkel wird 
Klar, bei der muffeligen Hotline bekommt man auch keine klare Aussage, obs bei KW 27 bleibt. Ich wünschte mir zumindest eine "Tendenz", also sprich einen Erfahrungswert von Canyon zu erfahren. Aber: es kommt.....NIX! Ne doch: (O-Ton am Tag der Bestellung "...achso da ist ja schon die WM, dann wirds auch ruhiger sein, erfahrungsgemäß bestellen da die Leute weniger..."
Ja, bestellen werden die Leut vielleicht weniger, abe rwas machen die Schrauber bei Canyon? Vielleicht Spiele glotzen...?
Ich wart halt mal ab..... 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (26. Juni 2006)

...ich habe ende april bestellt... vmt 24.... jetzt werde ich schon seit 2 wochen vertröstet am telefon.... bin jetzt kurz vor stornierung... warte noch bis ende dieser woche...
werde morgen nochmal nachhören wie es aussieht mit den esx6 modellen und den angeblichen Teilen, die mit dem Container bereits angekommen wären....


----------



## uphillking (26. Juni 2006)

Hatte mein GC Elite u.a. auch wegen ständiger Lieferungsverzögerung storniert.

Und, meine lieben Canyon-Bosse, SOWAS bekommt man innerhalb von 2 TAGEN (!) ab Bestellung:


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mein GC Elite u.a. auch wegen ständiger Lieferungsverzögerung storniert.
> 
> Und, meine lieben Canyon-Bosse, SOWAS bekommt man innerhalb von 2 TAGEN (!) ab Bestellung:


Sehr nett, das Rotwild. 
Mit welcher Gabel fährst Du es denn? R7 oder Marzocchi? In deiner Galerie hast Du Bilder mit beiden Gabeln.
Von der Ausstattung her ist es - flüchtig betrachtet - eher mit dem GC Comp vergleichbar als mit dem Elite.
Was hast Du denn dafür bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf...?

Didi


----------



## uphillking (27. Juni 2006)

Offtopic zwar, aber trotzdem: 
Marzocchi war "Serie", hatte aber zuviel Federweg(105mm) und war zu schwer. Deshalb die R7 nachgerÃ¼stet. 
Preis: 'n paar Hunnis mehr als das Elite. Ist ja schlieÃlich ein Rotwild (Rahmen allein UVP ca. 1000â¬).

Jetzt aber raus hier aus'm C-Forum, sonst krieg ich noch haue!


----------



## sunking (27. Juni 2006)

Hey mikesch78,
wie (un-)kompliziert ist das denn mit ner Stornierung. Gibts da irgendwelche Haken. Ich will nur schon mal vorchecken - im Falle eines Falles...
Sonst greif ich mir einfach n Ghost AMR oder ERT-kosten halt mehr, aber man darf sie auch fahren und nicht nur aufm Prospekt anstaunen...


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juni 2006)

sunking schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Sonst greif ich mir *einfach* n Ghost AMR oder ERT[...]


Du bist sicher schon bei einem lokalen (oder regionalen) Händler vorstellig geworden, und hast dich über die Lieferbarkeit von Ghost-Modellen ausführlich informiert, ja...?
Ich mein' nur, weil die wirklich interessanten Ghost-Modelle (RT, AMR, ERT) sind meines Wissens auch zum großen Teil schon ausverkauft...
Nicht dass es am Ende nicht ganz so einfach wird, wie Du dir das jetzt vorstellst.


----------



## sunking (27. Juni 2006)

...ja, habe die Lage im Netz bereits gecheckt und zwei Lieferzusagen (Versand in sage und schreibe: 3-5 Tagen !!!) erhalten. Wenn ichs vor Ort abhole hätte ich es schon vorgestern 
Aber Du hast schon recht: die meisten Ghost-Classiker (ERT/AMR) gibts in den gängigen Größen (bei mir 48er Rahmen) nur zu normalen Preisen und nen Discount auch nur ab Schuhgröße 52...


----------



## mikesch78 (27. Juni 2006)

von welchen lieferanten hast du eine zusage? kannst mir die nennen?
habe auch einen. bei dem kostet das amr 7500 in L 1899,- statt 2399,- EUR. NEU!


----------



## boersiator (27. Juni 2006)

sunking schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mikesch78,
> wie (un-)kompliziert ist das denn mit ner Stornierung. Gibts da irgendwelche Haken. Ich will nur schon mal vorchecken - im Falle eines Falles...
> Sonst greif ich mir einfach n Ghost AMR oder ERT-kosten halt mehr, aber man darf sie auch fahren und nicht nur aufm Prospekt anstaunen...


 
Einfach dort anrufen und stornieren, so hatte ich es auch getan.
Es gibt bekannterweise einen ganzen Schwarm an Wartenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (27. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Und, meine lieben Canyon-Bosse, SOWAS bekommt man innerhalb von 2 TAGEN (!) ab Bestellung:



roflmao...wasn kindergeburtstag


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Und, meine lieben Canyon-Bosse, SOWAS bekommt man innerhalb von 2 TAGEN (!) ab Bestellung:


Was für Lieferzeiten man nicht für EUR 500 - 1000,- Aufpreis bekommt...


----------



## som75 (27. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe ende april bestellt... vmt 24.... jetzt werde ich schon seit 2 wochen vertröstet am telefon.... bin jetzt kurz vor stornierung... warte noch bis ende dieser woche...
> werde morgen nochmal nachhören wie es aussieht mit den esx6 modellen und den angeblichen Teilen, die mit dem Container bereits angekommen wären....



ich habe ein esx6 auch mitte mai bestellt mit VMT in KW28. Laut Canyon soll es eher KW30 werden, weil eben gewisse Teile nicht auf Lager sind und angeblich in KW29 eintreffen sollen. 

Ich denke, was diese Lieferungen angeht, sagt jeder Hotline Mitarbeiter was anderes, insofern sollte man diese Daten eher nicht ernstnehmen. Die angeblichen "Container" müssen ja permanent halbleer ankommen, so oft wie Canyon irgendwelche Kleinteile nicht auf Lager hat...

naja ich warte erst mal ab...vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein wunder


----------



## sunking (27. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> von welchen lieferanten hast du eine zusage? kannst mir die nennen?
> habe auch einen. bei dem kostet das amr 7500 in L 1899,- statt 2399,- EUR. NEU!


...http://bunnyhop.4ox.de  heißt der Laden. Der Kollege dort hat mir ein AMR 9000 statt für  2599,- als WM-Hammer angeboten (bei handelsüblichen  2999 kein schlechter Discount wie ich finde, aber eben immer noch viel Schotter).
Ein 7500er gabs bei nem ebay-Shop zum Normaltarif...


----------



## uphillking (27. Juni 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Lieferzeiten man nicht für EUR 500 - 1000,- Aufpreis bekommt...



Zur Info: es waren deutlich weniger als 500 uro.


----------



## harry001 (27. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben bei canyon angerufen. ist jetzt der 3. verschiebe-termin.... werde heute noch stornieren und mir ein GHOST AMR 7500 kaufen. lieferzeit keine!!!! steht iim laden... alle modelle sofort lieferbar!!!!!!



Hallo, das hätte ich nicht gemacht,denn das Canyon ist um längen besser und günstiger als das Ghost!
Bin das Ghost auch gefahren und habe das Bike genau unter die Lupe genommen.
Dabei fiel mir auf das die Schweißnähte nicht besonders toll aussahen!
Noch dazu finde ich das dass Canyon weitaus besser ausschaut!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info: es waren deutlich weniger als 500 uro.


Was hast du denn für diese Konfiguration genau bezahlt? (ermäßígt?)

(Rotwild haben mir immer schon seehr gut gefallen, nur sind halt die Preise meist salzig... )


----------



## Didi123 (28. Juni 2006)

sunking schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du hast schon recht: die meisten Ghost-Classiker (ERT/AMR) gibts in den gängigen Größen (bei mir 48er Rahmen) nur zu normalen Preisen und nen Discount auch nur ab Schuhgröße 52...


Immerhin gibt's überhaupt welche. 
Ich hab' bei zwei Händlern in meiner Gegend mal rein aus Interesse gefragt, wie's denn mit Ghosts aussieht (v.a. AMR oder RT) und bei beiden hieß es nur: Ausverkauft für 2006, mit dem Hinweis auf ein noch kommendes Mid-Season Modell (?)...
Daher mein leicht verwunderter Kommentar weiter oben.
Umso mehr wundert's mich, dass offenbar Ghosts mit satten Rabatten gibt...?!


----------



## sunking (28. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin gibt's überhaupt welche.
> Ich hab' bei zwei Händlern in meiner Gegend mal rein aus Interesse gefragt, wie's denn mit Ghosts aussieht (v.a. AMR oder RT) und bei beiden hieß es nur: Ausverkauft für 2006, mit dem Hinweis auf ein noch kommendes Mid-Season Modell (?)...
> Daher mein leicht verwunderter Kommentar weiter oben.
> Umso mehr wundert's mich, dass offenbar Ghosts mit satten Rabatten gibt...?!


...ja der AMR-Rabatt gabs auch nur zufällig und war eher ein "persönliches Angebot" auf das ich zurückgreifen dürfte, da alle anderen Modell ausverkauft waren. Dieser Discount steht auch nicht auf der Homepage von bunnyhop. 
Das Midseason-Modell dürfte wohl das AMR 9500 sein ("Null % Fett"-haste villeicht schon mal in Bike-Mags gelesen...


----------



## sunking (28. Juni 2006)

harry001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, das hätte ich nicht gemacht,denn das Canyon ist um längen besser und günstiger als das Ghost!
> Bin das Ghost auch gefahren und habe das Bike genau unter die Lupe genommen.
> Dabei fiel mir auf das die Schweißnähte nicht besonders toll aussahen!
> Noch dazu finde ich das dass Canyon weitaus besser ausschaut!
> Gruß


...darf man fragen, wos die tollen Kutschen zu erstehen gibt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juni 2006)

Eins was mir nicht gefällt an den Ghost ist die irgendwie lieblos aussehende Zug-/Schlauchverlegung. Vor allem am 7500er wo auch noch das Remote-Lockout nach hinten geht. Vor allem wer braucht das, ebenso wie poplock, den Griff runter kriegt man doch immer noch hin, wie fahren ja keine Rennen.


----------



## aNo0Bis (28. Juni 2006)

Und ich dachte schon das wäre hier ein "CANYON" Wartezimmer, aber immer wieder wenn hier einer überaschender Weise zwei Wochen länger warten mußte, und das Bike storniert hat, sieht er dann plötzlich ein anderes Bike was von dem Moment an besser ist!
Wochen zuvor wollte er es zwar wahrscheinlich nicht haben, aber....er muß halt nicht mehr darauf warten, dass macht das Bike dann qualitativ hochwertig!
Ich werde mein Bike wohl auch nicht Kw 28 bekommen, aber deswegen schreiben die wohl Vmt und nicht mt.
Also könnten wir bitte beim Thema Canyon bleiben?


----------



## sunking (28. Juni 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte schon das wäre hier ein "CANYON" Wartezimmer, aber immer wieder wenn hier einer überaschender Weise zwei Wochen länger warten mußte, und das Bike storniert hat, sieht er dann plötzlich ein anderes Bike was von dem Moment an besser ist!
> Wochen zuvor wollte er es zwar wahrscheinlich nicht haben, aber....er muß halt nicht mehr darauf warten, dass macht das Bike dann qualitativ hochwertig!
> Ich werde mein Bike wohl auch nicht Kw 28 bekommen, aber deswegen schreiben die wohl Vmt und nicht mt.
> Also könnten wir bitte beim Thema Canyon bleiben?


Jo Meister,bleiben wir ja. Klar, mein bestelltes Bike ist immernoch die erste Wahl, selbst wenn ich mich für ne (teuere) Alternative entschieden hätte.
Mit einem solltest Du Dich aber abfinden: in nem Canyon-Forum wird auch über andere Hersteller geredet, denn jeder hat sich vor ner Bestellung ja erstmal nen Überblick über den gesamten Markt verschafft und verglichen und mit was wohl...? Ja genau: mit Räder ANDERER Hersteller...


----------



## aNo0Bis (28. Juni 2006)

Und das ist ja auch ok, aber bei dem Einen oder Anderen klingt das hier so als wollten sie jetzt, wo sie storniert haben nur noch hier meckern, Service etc..warum dauert das so lange, wieso haben sie nicht mein Bike als erstes zusammen geschraubt....
Ich freu mich auch riesig auf's Rad, nur war mir von vorne rein auch klar das es was dauern könnte, und deswegen find ich das Wartezimmer so genial, weil ich hier in der Regel auf Leute treffe, die genau wie ich leiden! 
Es lässt sich nunmal besser zusammen leiden!


----------



## sunking (28. Juni 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ja auch ok, aber bei dem Einen oder Anderen klingt das hier so als wollten sie jetzt, wo sie storniert haben nur noch hier meckern, Service etc..warum dauert das so lange, wieso haben sie nicht mein Bike als erstes zusammen geschraubt....
> Ich freu mich auch riesig auf's Rad, nur war mir von vorne rein auch klar das es was dauern könnte, und deswegen find ich das Wartezimmer so genial, weil ich hier in der Regel auf Leute treffe, die genau wie ich leiden!
> Es lässt sich nunmal besser zusammen leiden!


... das ist wohl war! eines weis ja ein jeder von uns Leidenden: sein Bike ist mit nem Top Rahmen, ner Top Geometrie und Top Komponenten bestückt und das für ne anständig kleine Zahl von Scheinen. Deshalb lohnt sich das Warten IMMER!


----------



## ToM04 (28. Juni 2006)

Leute,
Kopf hoch, die Wartezeit ist sehr schnell vergessen. Wahrscheinlich genügen 100 km und du hast die schmerzvolle Zeit im engen Wartezimmer vergessen.

Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung...

ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikesch78 (28. Juni 2006)

habe heute wieder 30min mit canyon telefoniert..... wieder 2 wochen verschoben. und können nicht versprechen ob das auch klappt.... esx6 sind wohl sehr sehr wenig bestellt worden.... schade.. morgen wird definitv storniert.....


----------



## Boombe (28. Juni 2006)

ich hab seit 2,5 wochen ein esx-6 (L); ich habe 11 wochen gewartet- es hat sich gelohnt! klar, im nachhinein is das immer leicht gesagt, aber ich habe für das geld einfach kein bike gefunden, welches da rankommt.


----------



## mikesch78 (28. Juni 2006)

wie ist die pike gabel? und die sram schaltung?


----------



## braintrust (28. Juni 2006)

jo merkt man die über 13kg argh oder ist das im prinzip egal. wie ist das mit dem absenken..könnte man in verbindung mit dem VRO system das teil auch mal "straßenrenner" umbaun? sprich gabel runter,lenker runter und speedn oder wird das eher nix?


----------



## =>0tiS<= (29. Juni 2006)

was ich nich verstehen kann is wie man eine Bikebestellung stornieren kann wenn man schon 8 Wochen oder so gewartet hat auch wenn dann nochmal zum 3. mal um ne Woche verschoben wird oder so. Wenn ich dann schon 8 Wochen hätte aushalten und wartet müssen schaff ich den rest doch dann auch noch, sonst hättch ja vollkommen sinnlos gewartet! Und wenn ich mir dann nach der Stornierung und nach den 8 Wochen ein Ghost oder so hol hatte ich dann doch dort im Prinzip auch mind. 8 Wochen Wartezeit gehabt.
Ich warte auf jeden Fall, komme was Wolle auf mein Canyon


----------



## TobiasR (29. Juni 2006)

=>0tiS<= schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auf jeden Fall, komme was Wolle auf mein Canyon



*Unterschreib*

Für die wartenden hats ja den Vorteil das wir in der Warteposition eins nach vorne rutschen....wenn jetzt dann jeder zweite Storniert dann kann Canyon auch wieder die Lieferzeiten einhalten  

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Pecado22 (29. Juni 2006)

Naja ich spiele langsam auch mit dem Gedanken zu stornieren, zumal mir diese Woche jetzt schon zum 3. Mal eine Verlängerung von weiteren 2 Wochen in Aussicht gestellt wurde.  

Ihr habt schon Recht, dass man warten sollte, aber ich warte die nächsten 14 Tage noch ab und wenn es dann wieder heißt, nö wird nochmal 1-2 Wochen dauern, dann wird storniert. Aber nicht um sich irgendwo ein anderes Bike zu kaufen, sondern um sich gleich im Dezember ein 2007 Modell zu angeln (war eh auf das GC Limited scharf).

Die Zeit wird ja eh langsam eng wo man noch Spass mit dem Bike haben kann und mein Urlaub (geplant mit Bike) steht eh jetzt an, also kann ich das auch knicken. 

Dann gibt es eben dieses Jahr keins und dann hoffentlich nächstes Jahr (Winter bestellt, dann könnte es ja im Frühjahr da sein  )


----------



## aNo0Bis (29. Juni 2006)

Die Tage die man während des wartens verloren hat, ohne zu biken (schönes Wetter), die kriegt man auch nicht zurück wenn man storniert und ein anderes Rad nimmt!
Also machen wir uns nichts vor, wenn ihr denkt der Sommer ist nächste Woche zuende, dann ist er das mit oder ohne Canyon Bike, oder von welcher Marke auch immer! 
Aber Tobias hat ja Recht, wenn da jetzt ne Welle von Leuten storniert, kriegen wir unseres vielleicht vor unserer VMT!


----------



## Thistle (29. Juni 2006)

hab ende april ein canyon bike bestellt und mehrmals das modell umbestellt. jetzt ist's definitiv ein ESX-6 (S).
geplanter VMT war/ist KW 26/27 und als ich gestern aus neugier mal angerufen hatte, wurde mir dies auch so bestätigt.
also bei mir nix von wegen verzögerung 

ich hoffe, dass sie es schon morgen montieren und nicht erst zu beginn nächster woche. so kann ich ab nächsten mittwoch mit fahrspass rechnen 

grüsse an dieser stelle an RonnyS und cos75 ^^

ein grund für die verschiebungen bei den ESX modellen könnte übrigens die pike-gabel sein, da die 80kg+-federn erst ende juni bei canyon eintreffen (laut telefon mit mitarbeiter anfangs juni). diese angabe ist ohne gewähr ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunking (29. Juni 2006)

Thistle schrieb:
			
		

> hab ende april ein canyon bike bestellt und mehrmals das modell umbestellt. jetzt ist's definitiv ein ESX-6 (S).
> geplanter VMT war/ist KW 26/27 und als ich gestern aus neugier mal angerufen hatte, wurde mir dies auch so bestätigt.
> also bei mir nix von wegen verzögerung
> 
> ...


...und Du gehörst demnach zu den Glücklichen U80kg...stimmts?...


----------



## mikesch78 (29. Juni 2006)

An alle ESX6 - Wartenden!!!!

Meins, Größe L, ist heute frei geworden für euch.... Viel Glück!!!

hallo pecado....! mir ging es genauso wie dir! habe die schn... volll... gestern haben sie mir gesagt, das alle esx-rahmen erst unterwegs wären und vor kw28 nicht da sind respektive montiert werden!!! Können Sie aber auch nicht versprechen. bevor es dann wieder heißt in 2 wochen... lass ich es lieber...

habe mir ebenfalls ein radon fully bestellt. kommt nächste woche schon... bis auf gabel bessere ausstattung wies esx6.... also dann...

verabschiede mich von euch...

viel glück allen anderen....


----------



## TheDarkKnight (30. Juni 2006)

Och neee ich hoffe das das was du da schreibst nicht wahr ist. Nicht das die ESX Rahmen nicht mehr ausreichen und ich jetzt noch paar Wochen dran hängen muss    und ich wieg auch nur gute 64 kilo, brauch auch keine Opti Tune Feder ... bitte bitte...

Letzte Woche meinte der nette Mitarbeiter am Telefon das mein Termin diese Woche anscheinend gehalten wird und es zur Montage drin stand. Nicht das das jetzt nicht mehr wahr ist... so langsam wirds mir auch argh...

jeden Tag guck ich mehrmals vergeblich in mein E-Mail Postfach und hoffe auf ne Versandmitteilung von meinem sehnlichst erwarteten ESX8


----------



## som75 (30. Juni 2006)

mikesch78 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle ESX6 - Wartenden!!!!
> 
> Meins, Größe L, ist heute frei geworden für euch.... Viel Glück!!!
> 
> ...



na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das was bringt...hab nämlich auch ein esx 6 in L bestellt mit VMT in KW28. Sonst noch jemand hier der auf ein esx6 in L wartet ? Das nicht mal die rahmen für das esx6 da sein sollen ist mir jedoch neu, bisher waren es nur die optitunes...

Ich warte...


----------



## aNo0Bis (30. Juni 2006)

.....und wer von euch hat hier überhaupt sonst noch ein XC 4 bestellt????
Mit der Rahmengröße XL????
Wahrscheinlich nicht so viele was?
Wie gesagt, mir hat der freundliche Mitarbeiter am Telefon erzählt, das es gut und gerne bis zu drei Wochen später kommen kann!


----------



## unchained (30. Juni 2006)

Jetzt hört halt auf zu heulen! Die Bikes sinds wert, und vergessen haben die euch garantiert nicht. 

Mein ES7 rockt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Kopf hoch Leute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frederic (30. Juni 2006)

Ich habe gerade wie jeden Freitag mal nach Kobelnz telefoniert und der liebe Mitarbeiter konnte mir mitteilen, das mein GC Pro   nun nach 3 Wochen Verspätung gerade in der Montage ist und vermutlich am Montag fertiggestellt wird!!!     

Jetzt wird stündlich das Postfach gecheckt  (per Nachnahme ist nix nach  Österreich).

schönes Wochenende
frederic


----------



## icethomic (30. Juni 2006)

Moin moin,

bisher war ich nur interessierter Leser des Forums, aber heute muß ich mich dann doch mal äußern.

Da habe ich mir im April nach langem Abwägen ein RC8 bestellt, Liefertermin KW26, gestern kam es bei mir an. Bis hier hin: Alles OK. 

Doch die Freude währte nur kurz. 

Als ich den Rahmen aus dem Karton hob fiehl mein Blick direkt auf die Hinterbaustrebe zur Rahmenwippe - komplett verkratzt -

Nach nem weiteren Blick in den Karton war dann auch schnell klar warum: Die Kunststoffschutzkappen an den Nabenenden eines Laufrades fehlten. Dadurch hat während des ganzen Transports die Nabe am Rahmen gekrazt.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Hab ja schon viel über gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Service von Canyon gelesen. Da hieß es "10 Tage" bis zum neuen Rad.

Dann sag ich mal:Top, die Wette gilt.

Bis dahin fahre ich weiter mein Hot Chili 

Ansonsten muß ich schon sagen: Die 2006er Räder von Canyon sehen schon geil aus! Rein optisch wüßte ich nicht was man da noch verbessern könnte.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (30. Juni 2006)

Argh  das ja wirklich ärgerlich. Da haste das Bike schon in der Hand und musst es freiwillig wieder abgeben weil was vergessen wurde. 
Da hast mein Beileid. Ich hoffe ich bleib von solchen Eskapade verschont.


----------



## mekki20 (30. Juni 2006)

Hab gerade eben nochmals neuste Informationen bezüglich meiner MTB Montage bei Canyon eingeholt. Mein VMT war KW 26. Dieser Termin kann leider nicht eingehalten werden. Ich wurde auf in 2 Wochen vertröstet. Dies bedeutet ich brauch nicht vor einer Fertigstellung vor Mitte KW 27 rechnen. Wird wohl eher Ende KW 28.


----------



## Pecado22 (30. Juni 2006)

@mekki20

Sieh an noch einer mit einem Grand Canyon Ultimate. Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Mein VMT war KW24 bis jetzt jeweils 2x um 2 Wochen verschoben.
Letztens wurde mir auch KW28 als neuer Termin genannt. Glaube aber nicht dran.  

Würde mich also nicht wundern, wenn Du noch weit aus länger als KW28 warten musst.


----------



## mr_kaktus (30. Juni 2006)

Also ich bin echt Froh, dass ich mein XC5 abbestellt habe, auch wenn es mir sehr weh getan hat  Aber ich wollte einfach nicht länger warten und dann haben Sie auch bei mir den Termin verschoben


----------



## Stoebi (30. Juni 2006)

Hi, 

hab mich bisher in der hintersten Ecke des Wartezimmers versteckt und will mal eine Positivmeldung abgeben (zumindest für Freunde des festen Hinterbaus).

Heute ist mein Grand Canyon Comp der Größe L angekommen.

Bestellt wurde am 13.05.2006 und VMT war die  28 KW.
Heute Morgen kam die Mail, heut Nachmittag das Bike.

Und nach der ersten Runde über den Hausberg kann ich nur Sagen: "Poh...Geil!"

Es gibt nicht´s zu beanstanden und es alles perfekt eingestellt, sogar der Sattel war schon auf mich eingestellt (eher ein Glückstreffer).

Fazit: Irgendwann wenn ich mal älter werde und nen Fully brauch  , dann würde ich bei solch geilen Rädern auch ein paar Wochen länger warten. Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen, sondern noch ein paar Runden mit dem alten zum Abschied drehen, das fasst ihr dann sicher nie wieder an.


----------



## Legohund (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich, endlich nur noch wenige Tage, dann darf ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.

Am 27.06.06 (26. KW) die erlösende E-Mail: Rad wurde montiert und steht nach Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrags zum Versandt bereit. 
Tatsächlich hatte ich die Hoffnung darauf schon fast aufgegeben (bestellt wurde ein Hardteil (Grand Canyon Pro) in der 13. KW. Schriftlich mitgeteilter
Montagetermin wäre die 20. KW.

Nun, knapp 6 Wochen später hat es doch noch geklappt. 
Das Geld habe ich bereits überwiesen - warte jetzt täglich, mit vor Aufregung nassen Handflächen, auf die Lieferung.

Gruß an alle (mit einem Trost an die Wartenden - alles wird Gut -)

Legohund


----------



## aNo0Bis (2. Juli 2006)

Legohund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> endlich, endlich nur noch wenige Tage, dann darf ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
> 
> ...




Wow, sechs Wochen später ist ja doch schon ein bißchen heftig!!!!!
Ich hoffe das das nicht all zu oft vor kommt!


----------



## thomasf (2. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt bestelle wie lange wird es dauern bis ich Besitzer eines Grand Canyon comp werde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (2. Juli 2006)

@thomasf

Es soll jetzt nicht böse klingen, aber warte doch lieber bis die `07 Modelle rauskommen und bestell dann sofort. So kannst wenigstens in der kommenen Saison voll durchstarten.

Wenn Du jetzt bestellst, kannst Du mit Sicherheit gute 2 Monate + die üblichen Verlängerungen rechnen und dann ist es Anfang bzw. Ende September und ob sich dann das noch lohnt - musst Du entscheiden.


----------



## thomasf (2. Juli 2006)

Sehr guter tipp werde ich auch so machen, obwohl ich es jetzt gerne im Keller stehen hätte aber du hast recht            


 merci


----------



## aNo0Bis (3. Juli 2006)

Sagt mal Leute, bei denen von euch wo der Termin nach hinten verschoben wurde, also die ihr Bike später bekommen haben, bzw noch nicht bekommen haben, wurdet ihr benachrichtigt oder mußtet ihr euch da selbst drum kümmern, um heraus zu finden was wann wo und wie lange und warum?????


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juli 2006)

Ich denke <2 Wochen macht Canyon nix. Die ewig verspäteten W-Modelle sind per Brief als verspätet angemeldet worden.

Fazit: Wenn du wissen willst was Sache ist, ruf an.


----------



## Pecado22 (3. Juli 2006)

@aNo0Bis

Also ich kann nur von mir sprechen, aber ich hab nie von Canyon eine Mitteilung bekommen, dass Sie meinen Termin nicht einhalten können. Ich hab von der Verzögerung immer erst erfahren, als ich dort angerufen hatte.
Finde ich persönlich sehr schwach von Canyon - würden sich bestimmt viele Anrufe ersparen, wenn Sie eine kurze Mail an die betreffenden verschicken würden.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (3. Juli 2006)

Ja das wäre natürlich für den Kunden angenehmer wenn er von vorneherein weiß ob das Bike pünktlich kommt oder Canyon dann halt merkt "Das wird in der geplanten KW nix." das man da ne Mail bekommt.

Natürlich müsste man dafür noch wieder jemanden abstellen der permanent den Bestand checkt, was wurde als Montagetermin genannt, welche Bikes können wir montieren, welche nicht etc. etc. ... das kostet natürlich viel Zeit und ist bestimmt nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## zonkimwald (3. Juli 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das wäre natürlich für den Kunden angenehmer wenn er von vorneherein weiß ob das Bike pünktlich kommt oder Canyon dann halt merkt "Das wird in der geplanten KW nix." das man da ne Mail bekommt.
> 
> Natürlich müsste man dafür noch wieder jemanden abstellen der permanent den Bestand checkt, was wurde als Montagetermin genannt, welche Bikes können wir montieren, welche nicht etc. etc. ... das kostet natürlich viel Zeit und ist bestimmt nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen.



Dafür gibt es ja wohl elektronische Hilfsmittel, die sowas bewerkstelligen...
Wofür gibt es Warenwirtschaftssysteme???


Ich bin auch schon 4 Wochen drüber, Infos gabs nur auf massive Quengelei...
Nun ist mein Fahrrad wohl seit letzter Woche Donnerstag fertig, aber man hat es noch nicht für nötig befunden, mein Fahrrad loszuschicken...
Ist echt ein Trauerspiel in dem Laden, da verliert man echt den Glauben an die Dienstleistungsgesellschaft!!!!

Heute wurde mir dann versprochen (14 Uhr), das das Rad rausgeht, aber bis jetzt hab ich keine Versandbestätigung bekommen...

Und meine 2 im April zusätzlich bestellten Schaltaugen krieg ich auch nicht...
Die gibts dann am St. Nimmerleins-Tag per Post

Ich hoffe, daß ich das Rad NIE!!! als Garantiefall einsenden muss, sonst kann ich wahrscheinlich erst ein halbes Jahr später wieder fahren....

Bewertung Bestellabwicklung/Informationsfluß: Ne glatte Sieben!!! Nie wieder!!!

Ich hoffe, das Rad entschädigt für dieses Chaos... Und ich Depp hab nem Kollegen Canyon noch empfohlen... Mal sehen, er hat für sein ES9 VMT 28...
Die Frage bei Canyon ist nur: Welches Jahr???


----------



## TheDarkKnight (3. Juli 2006)

Klar gibts Warenwirtschaftssysteme, aber ich denke es wäre ungünstig das im Laufe der Saison umzustellen. Ich würds aber gut finden wenn Canyon da mal irgendwann umstellt.

Wenn die versprochen haben das dein Bike heute raus ging dann ist das vielleicht auch passiert. Stoebi, ne Seite vorher bekam sein Bike an dem Tag an dem die Mail bei ihm angekommen ist. Sprich, es kann auch sein das die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung später kommt.

Das Canyon momentan Lieferprobleme mit den Schaltaugen hat wurde schon mehrfach genannt. Der nächste Schwung kommt wohl jetzt erst demnächst. 

Ich bin jetzt auch ne Woche drüber, letzte Woche war Montagetermin. Hab Freitag angerufen und nachgefragt, angeblich seien alle Teile da und das Bike steht zur Montage an. Anfang dieser Woche meinte der Mitarbeiter. Na ich hoffe das wird was, so das ich das Teil vielleicht zum Wochenende endlich hier hab. 
Kanns nachvollziehen wie stinkesauer manche sind wenn sich das Woche für Woche verschiebt und man kein Bescheid bekommt, bzw. sich immer selber drum kümmern muss. 

Na hoffentlich kriegt Canyon das in Zukunft langsam aber sicher auf die Reihe. Wartezeit ist ja meist nicht zu vermeiden solange sie sich im Rahmen hält, aber ich sag mal der Kunde würde sich natürlich auch besser wahr- und ernstgenommen fühlen wenn Termine eingehalten werden, bzw. es Bescheid bei Verzug gibt. 

Aber wie ja schon mehrfach betont wurde arbeiten die ja wie wild daran, mit Logistikplanern etc. die Wartezeiten zu verkürzen und so zu planen das die Rahmen nicht schon Anfang oder Mitte des Jahres ausverkauft sind.


----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

Tatsache ist ja wohl, dass es doch eigentlich bequemer sein sollte mal schnell ne Mail raus zu schicken in der drin steht das der Termin nicht gehalten werden kann, als die ganzen Anrufe von den Kunden entgegen nehmen zu müssen die wissen wollen was los ist, oder täusch ich mich da????
Aber ich bin mir sicher Staabi ließt das hier und gibt es auch gerne als Inspiration weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosistephan (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Mein GC Elite ist gestern gekommen!
VMT war 23kw!

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden nach den ersten 15km!
Die Aufkleberqualität ist zwar nicht ganz so toll aber fahren ist hammer!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## polarbär (4. Juli 2006)

Termin verschiebt sich um 5 Wochen für mein XC7.
Ist schlecht ! Wurde aber darüber via mail informiert.
Überhaupt kann ich mich nicht über die Erreichbarkeit beschweren.


----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

polarbär schrieb:
			
		

> Termin verschiebt sich um 5 Wochen für mein XC7.
> Ist schlecht ! Wurde aber darüber via mail informiert.
> Überhaupt kann ich mich nicht über die Erreichbarkeit beschweren.




Wann war dein Termin und wann hast du die Mail bekommen wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## polarbär (4. Juli 2006)

Termin war CW29 und die mail kam am Freitag


----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

Und haben sie dir erklärt warum das bei dir so lange dauert???
Ich soll KW 28 ein XC4 bekommen, hab noch keine mail oder sowas bekommen.
Sind irgendwelche Teile für das XC7 nicht auf Lager oder sowas?


----------



## polarbär (4. Juli 2006)

Was soll ich sagen ?
Will hier auch keinen in den Suizid jagen oder zum nächsten ZEG Händler.
Aber Ursache ist wohl die Rahmenlieferung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

Oo Oo Oo!!!!
Welche größe hast du?
Weißt du ob das allgemein so ist oder nur bein XC7?


----------



## polarbär (4. Juli 2006)

das meine ich  "OoOoOo!!!!"
Hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt.
Habe Größe L aber hey,das hat alles nichts zu sagen.
Ich kam an das Rad über eine Stornierung also nicht per "normaler" Bestellung.
Ist das XC4 nicht blau ?Dann wird ja Dein Rahmen nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

polarbär schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das XC4 nicht blau ?Dann wird ja Dein Rahmen nicht betroffen sein.




 Ja, es ist Blau, wieso?
Sieht doch cool aus! 
Noch dazu habe ich Rahmengröße XL, ich glaub die geht auch nicht so häufig!
Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe auf ein bißchen Glück, wobei ich zwei Wochen verspätung schon mit eingeplant habe!


----------



## polarbär (4. Juli 2006)

Ich sprach die Farbe wegen der Rahmen an,ich gehe davon aus das diese in der entsprechenden Farbe angeliefert werden.
Da das XC7 schwarz ist wird der blaue XC4 Rahmen nicht betroffen sein.
Blau ist cool,wie mein jetziges


----------



## aNo0Bis (4. Juli 2006)

Ah so!
Sag ich doch
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Wayne70 (5. Juli 2006)

Nun ist der nächste an der Reihe.

Habe mich auch geopfert.
VMT KW23 heute sind wir in der KW28. XC5
Keine verbindliche Lieferterminzusage möglich.

Das Thema wie man jetzt noch aussteigen kann ist mir bekannt.

Ich trenne mich aber nun von der Sucht (wie bei einer Ebay Versteigerung) etwas doch mit aller Gewalt haben zu wollen und habe STORNIERT.

Ein Mitbewerber stellt mir ein Rad mit ähnlicher Qualität innerhalb 10 Tage nach Absprache zur Verfügung (Kauf). Sogar nach Absprache 3 Tage früher als von mir gewünscht. Geschätze 250 EUR mehr.

Schade, aber wenn ich nun schon ggf. den zweiten Urlaub ohne Wunschbike verbringen soll, hörts bei mir auf.

Wünsch allen noch Viel Erfolgt mit den Canyon Bikes und würde mich doch freuen ein XC5 auch mal auf einem Alpen Kamm zu sehen.

Gruß Wayne


----------



## boersiator (5. Juli 2006)

cosistephan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Mein GC Elite ist gestern gekommen!
> VMT war 23kw!
> ...


 
Hallo,

das war mein Bestellbike, welches ich wegen der ultralangen LZ gecancelt hatte und zum Radeon QLT Pro gegriffen hatte.

Kann du bitte Bilder posten oder per E-Mail senden? 
Wäre super!!


----------



## sunking (5. Juli 2006)

Wayne70 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist der nächste an der Reihe.
> 
> Habe mich auch geopfert.
> VMT KW23 heute sind wir in der KW28. XC5
> ...


... jo, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, daß irgendwann auch mal Schluß mit der Warterei ist. Da ich z.Zt. bikelos bin und ich auch keinen Bock drauf habe, daß der Sommer radlos zur Neige geht, habe ich mir gestern bei ebay kurzerhand ein Querfeldeinrenner geschnappt. Die Auktion lief passenderweise während des Fußballspiel, somit habe ich einen schönen Preis erziehlt, da keiner mitknüppeln wollte oder konnte.
Das Teil fahr ich jetzt bis mein Canyon ESX6 da ist (also wahrscheinlich noch bis Nikolaus)... von mir aus können die Schweißer in Koblenz jeden Tag eine Naht brutzeln...


----------



## Thistle (5. Juli 2006)

...nachtrag von letzter woche: 

mein esx-6 hat nun eine halbe woche verspätung. werde es aber definitiv nächste woche erhalten (sofern die post mitspielt). 
heute ist es in der endmontage und wandert morgen zur post  bis in die schweiz sind es dann ca. 6 liefertage.

alles in allem wurde mein montagetermin (ende april bestellt) um 3 wochen überzogen. meiner ansicht nach gibts schlimmeres  
ärgerlich daran ist nur, dass ich ab übernächstem wochenende für einen monat nicht mehr zuhause bin. also bleiben mir gerade mal 2 tage zum einfahren... shit happens


----------



## boersiator (5. Juli 2006)

Naja, 3 Wochen innerhalb der *Hauptsaison *würden mich schon ärgern.
Wozu gibt es Liefertermine?
Dann kannn Canyon gleich "Bike kommt irgendwann" als LT schreiben.

Abwarten ob es bei den 3 Wochen bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunking (5. Juli 2006)

Thistle schrieb:
			
		

> ...nachtrag von letzter woche:
> 
> mein esx-6 hat nun eine halbe woche verspätung. werde es aber definitiv nächste woche erhalten (sofern die post mitspielt).
> heute ist es in der endmontage und wandert morgen zur post  bis in die schweiz sind es dann ca. 6 liefertage.
> ...


...wann genau war/ist denn Dein VMT?


----------



## BigTic (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich bin neu in dem Teil des Forums und überlege gerade mir ein schickes Canyon Fully zuzulegen. Daher meine Frage: Wie lang sind denn die Lieferzeiten im Schnitt eigentlich so? Das klingt ja sehr erschreckend hier im Wartezimmer. Da kann ich mir ja fast schon ein 2007er Modell holen. Da gefällt mir die Variante in nen Laden zu gehen, Fahrrad bestellen, nach ner Woche abholen und viel zu viel Geld zu bezahlen fast noch besser.


----------



## braintrust (5. Juli 2006)

BigTic schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da gefällt mir die Variante in nen Laden zu gehen, Fahrrad bestellen, nach ner Woche abholen und viel zu viel Geld zu bezahlen fast noch besser.



a) die hotline kann dir da bestimmt besser helfen als sonst wer 

b) wenn es dir besser gefällt im laden zu kaufen, wieso fragst du dann erst


----------



## boersiator (5. Juli 2006)

Wieso fragst du nach Lieferzeiten?
Hier im Forum/Thread postet doch jeder Zweite sein Leid ;-)

Nein, ernsthaft, bei Canyon anrufen und fragen, dann locker 2-6 Wochen mehr einkalkulieren, denke das ist eine realistische Angabe.
Immer dran denken, wenn er eher kommt ist man happy, nie zu wenig LZ einkalkulieren, das gibt nachher nur lange Gesichter.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede ;-)


----------



## BigTic (5. Juli 2006)

> b) wenn es dir besser gefällt im laden zu kaufen, wieso fragst du dann erst



Das war Sarkasmus!!! Natürlich möchte ich lieber nen Fahrrad von super Qualität zu nem fairen Preis --> ergo Canyon. Aber wie geasagt, das mit den Lieferzeiten macht mir ein wenig Angst.


----------



## boersiator (5. Juli 2006)

BigTic schrieb:
			
		

> Das war Sarkasmus!!! Natürlich möchte ich lieber nen Fahrrad von super Qualität zu nem fairen Preis --> ergo Canyon. Aber wie geasagt, das mit den Lieferzeiten macht mir ein wenig Angst.


 
Dann schau dich nach Alternativen um, die gibt es genügend ohen Abstriche in der Qualität zu machen.
Ich habe es auch getan und bin glücklich.


----------



## aNo0Bis (5. Juli 2006)

Na ich glaube schon das du hier bei Canyon ein wirklich gutes Fahrrad zu einem fairen Preis bekommst, aber du bist ganz schön spät!
Also das mit den 2 bis 6 Wochen länger warten als sie dir am Telefon sagen werden, finde ich nach dem was ich hier alles gehört habe absolut realistisch, aber es gibt Dinge da lohnt sich ganz sicher das warten....
Die Bikes sind hier nämlich nicht nur gut ausgestattet, sie sehen in der Preisklasse auch nach was aus, sind halt nicht gelb grün!


----------



## BigTic (5. Juli 2006)

Wann kommen denn eigentlich die 2007er? Weiß das vielleicht einer? Unter Umständen würde sich ja auch das Warten auf die neuen Modelle lohnen. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall noch vor der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung zuschlagen. Die 2007er gibts dann bestimmt auch endlich wieder mit Rapidfire, also würde sich dafür das Warten auch schon lohnen.


----------



## zonkimwald (5. Juli 2006)

tschöööööööö...
esx7 ist da....
und nach 500m Testfahrt Wolkenbruch  ...
Ich lach mich schieeef... 
Ok, der Stress mit dem Warten hat sich gelohnt...
Man, ist das ein GEILES RAD!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (5. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch zum ESX, da bin ich aber neidisch 
Meines ist anscheinend noch nicht montiert worden...  hab noch keine Mitteilung übern Versand. Letzte Woche war Montagetermin.
Na ich hoffe das wird was in den nächsten paar Tagen. 

Viel Spaß beim fahren!


----------



## braintrust (5. Juli 2006)

auf meinen cls musste ich 8 monate warten..was sind da schon 8 wochen?!


----------



## zonkimwald (5. Juli 2006)

So, grade nochmal nach dem Wolkenbruch durch den Wald, ne kleine Runde...
Ich bin voller Dreck, sehe aus wie ein Schlammcatcher...
Goooooil....


----------



## TheDarkKnight (5. Juli 2006)

Klar sind 8 Monate ne verdammt lange Zeit, da geb ich dir Recht. Aber du wirst nachvollziehen können wenn man seinen VMT hat und das Rad nicht kommt auch bisschen nervös wird. 

Ich fand 2 Monate warten schon hart und nu ist jede weitere Woche hartes Brot. Ich hoffe das sich das nicht noch länger hinzieht.


----------



## aNo0Bis (6. Juli 2006)

Hoffen wir das nicht alle hier???????


----------



## harry001 (6. Juli 2006)

boersiator schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fragst du nach Lieferzeiten?
> Hier im Forum/Thread postet doch jeder Zweite sein Leid ;-)
> 
> Nein, ernsthaft, bei Canyon anrufen und fragen, dann locker 2-6 Wochen mehr einkalkulieren, denke das ist eine realistische Angabe.
> ...



Da hast du wohl Recht!
Hab gestern Rechnungsmail von Canyon bekommen, darin steht dass mein Bike schon Montiert währe und sobald die Kohle da ist schicken die mein Rad raus.
Was bedeuten würde das das Bike extrem Pünktlich zu mir kommt!
Hoffe ist ist auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry001 (6. Juli 2006)

Ach ja,
Bike ESX 7 in L wurde am 26,05,06 bestellt mit VM 29
dann hab ich die Zahlungsart ändern lassen und eine neue Bestellbestädigung bekommen mit neuem VM 28
und jetzt ists angeblich schon Versandbereit?!


----------



## =>0tiS<= (6. Juli 2006)

so leute, kann mich nu auch auß dem wartezimmer vermutlich verabschieden, grade email bekommen, dass ware auf dem Weg ist... vmt war kw 29 lieferung sollte voraussichtlich 30. kw geliefert  werden! 
Ich hoffe, dass euer bike auch vor statt nach dem genannten vmt kommt.


----------



## =>0tiS<= (6. Juli 2006)

ach ja, war auch nen esx 7 in l.... wahrscheinlich konnten die es wegen der hohen nachfrage oder so schon früher als den vmt montieren!


----------



## aNo0Bis (6. Juli 2006)

Aber aber....wie kann das gehen, die sagen die haben ein Rückstand den sie erstmal aufarbeiten müssen, und ihr bekommt euer Bike eher, nicht das ich es euch nicht gönne, ganz im Gegenteil, nur schlau werde ich daraus nicht!
Kann mir das jemand mal erklären????


Also Harry und Otis, glückwunsch meinerseits!


----------



## manko (6. Juli 2006)

wenn einer abspringt und es paßt grad --->glück gehabt


----------



## =>0tiS<= (6. Juli 2006)

jedes bike hat seinen eigenen vmt, bzw. bike gruppe, ist genügend nachfrage eines bikes des selben typs und Größe, dann fasst es der leiter der montage zusammen und es wird in serie angefertigt. deshalb ist es auch so günstig, die könen anscheinen nicht jedes bike einzelnt an einem einzelnen tag montieren. hat mir ein canyon mitarbeiter per email mal geschrieben. deshalb dauerts auch so lang bzw. ist es immer nur eine ungefähre schätzangabe, sie wissen halt nie so richtig wann genügend bikes angefordert wurden, anscheinend sind bei den esx 7 in L noch anforderungen eingetroffen, die es möglich gemacht haben den Vmt dieser montiergruppe nach unten zu korrigieren. -je weniger nachfrage, desto länger dauerts.
Viel glück euch allen noch, dass ihrs auch früher bekommt.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Juli 2006)

hab gerade kein bock alles durchzulesen, gibt es schon infos wann die spectrals kommen?


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. Juli 2006)

Hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen, mein Bike steht in der Entmontage......
Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche noch, und ich kann es abholen!
Absolut pünktlich zur KW 28.
Bin ich froh das ich hier nicht mehr raten muß ob's vor mein Urlaub kommt oder nicht! 
Mit ganz kleinen Schritten verabschiede ich mich!

Genial!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Didi123 (7. Juli 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen, mein Bike steht in der Entmontage......


  In der *Ent*montage?! Du meinst die bauen es wieder auseinander...?!?


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. Juli 2006)

Ups.............ich meine Natürlich Endmotage......ich hoffe der Mitarbeiter bei Canyon meinte das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudel (7. Juli 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> In der *Ent*montage?! Du meinst die bauen es wieder auseinander...?!?


Ne, wusstest du noch nicht dass Canyon die Fahrräder in Mittelerde von Ents zusammenbauen lässt?!


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. Juli 2006)

Sag mal, weiß jemand ob ich auf die schnelle bei Canyon vor Ort noch was austauschen könnte???
Ich bin Problemsitzer, und wie ich hier schon öfter lesen konnte, ist der Selle Italia Nitrox der auf dem XC4 drauf ist, sehr hart.
Ich denke er wird mir nicht zu sagen.
Also wüßte ich gerne ob ich ihn dort lassen könnte, und mir ein anderen für den Aufpreis mitnehmen könnte????


----------



## harry001 (7. Juli 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, weiß jemand ob ich auf die schnelle bei Canyon vor Ort noch was austauschen könnte???
> Ich bin Problemsitzer, und wie ich hier schon öfter lesen konnte, ist der Selle Italia Nitrox der auf dem XC4 drauf ist, sehr hart.
> Ich denke er wird mir nicht zu sagen.
> Also wüßte ich gerne ob ich ihn dort lassen könnte, und mir ein anderen für den Aufpreis mitnehmen könnte????



Hallo,
Umbestellungen jeglicher Art gehen nicht bei Canyon, du kannst in nur dazukaufen!


----------



## aNo0Bis (7. Juli 2006)

Na schade!
Dann hab ich halt noch ein Sattel für'n Ar...!
Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## löösns (7. Juli 2006)

ja, für irgedneinen, aber nicht deinen!  schade!


----------



## aNo0Bis (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Am Freitag wurde mir gesagt das ich diese Woche Telefonisch benachrichtigt werde wenn mein Bike fertig montiert ist, wie war das bei euch, wurdet ihr auch angerufen???
Gelesen hab ich nämlich noch nicht davon, jetzt wüßte ich gerne wie zuverlässig sowas ist!


----------



## sunking (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Freunde,
habe gerade mit der Hotline gesprochen: mein Bike (ESX6 / VMT 27) soll nächsten Montag fertig montiert und dann zur Abholung bereit stehen.
WOW, das wären dann ja nur 2 Verschiebe-Wochen. Damit kann man absolut leben. 
Muss schon sagen, Ihr Mitpatienten habt mich unberechtigterweise ganz schön rappelig gemacht. Hätte ich keinen Blick ins Wartezimmer geworfen, hätte im Nachhinein der gesamte Liefer- und Bestellakt einen 100% reibungslosen Eindruck hinterlassen.
Also an alle: Verschiebungen sind nicht die absolute Regel, 2 Wochen sind bei mir top im  Rahmen... und für alle 2+Wöchner/-innen: irgendwann wird auch Euer Schatz fertiggebrutzelt sein!  
Rechnet aber weiterhin nicht mit Infos seitens Canyon: unbedingt telefonisch nachhaken...


----------



## TobiasR (10. Juli 2006)

Habe heute auch mal angefragt ob der Liefertermin gehalten werden kann...lt Email vom Support dauerts vermutlich ne Woche länger als geplant. Will niemand sein XC5 in M stornieren? 

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## TheDarkKnight (10. Juli 2006)

Ich hab Freitag angerufen und mein ESX8 in Größe M soll am Mittwoch montiert werden. Wenn alles gut geht kommts dann noch zum Wochenende. VMT war Kalenderwoche 26 und wären dann je nachdem wann es kommt so 2-3 Wochen übern VMT, ist ok und vertretbar, aber halt schade das man ohne telefonische Nachfrage keine Info bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juli 2006)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt von allen Seiten eine auf den Deckel bekomme, aber ich habe heute meine Bestellung storniert.

Ich beglückwünsche schon einmal denjenigen, der sein Grand Canyon Ultimate jetzt eher bekommt  

Bevor ihr nun meckert: ich hab es abbestellt, da ich das Bike eigentlich kommende Woche mit in den Urlaub nehmen wollte. Habe im März bestellt und VMT sollte KW24 sein. Dann wurde ich leider immer wieder um weitere 14 Tage vertröstet, sowie auch heute (nach einem nochmaligem anruf).

Dann hab ich mich heute schweren Herzens dazu entschieden das Bike abzubestellen, da eh ich es haben werde zum einen der Urlaub vorbei ist und zum anderen die guten Tage ja langsam auch schwinden werden.

Aber keine Angst, ich werd auf jeden Fall sofort im November wieder bestellen (hoffe das sie dann ein Limited haben), dann hat Canyon genug Zeit es bis zum Frühjahr zu liefern


----------



## braintrust (10. Juli 2006)

so in der art sieht mein plan auch 
das kann ja lustig werden, wenn alle jetzt im november schon bestellen wollen lol


----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juli 2006)

@braintrust

naja solange Du bzw. sonst keiner nicht gerade auf ein Grand Canyon Limited oder Ultimate in Größe M scharf ist


----------



## =>0tiS<= (11. Juli 2006)

Donnerstag kam email dass die ware s haus verlassen hat, samstag kams auch schon an. Wie geil. Das Bike ist der Hammer, bin einfach sprachlos.
Leute, bestellt eure bikes nicht ab, auch wenns später wird, ich weiß is leicht gesagt (bei mir kam sogar 3-4 wochen früher) aber es lohnt sich enorm. Es ist einfach nur nen Träumchen.


----------



## RonnyS (11. Juli 2006)

...freut Euch auf Euer ESX Bike (ein Traum !)


----------



## Schlotzer (12. Juli 2006)

Ich bin raus! Y E S !!!

iss'n RC 7, bestellt Ende April, VMT 26. Woche. Heute, also eine gute Woche später lag dann die DHL-Karte im Briefkasten - einfach so - ich war seit Tagen damit beschäftigt im Stunden-Takt den virtuellen Briefkasten zu "leeren", um ja nix zu verpassen - und dann bekommt man noch nicht mal Bescheid, wanns verschickt wird... hmmm, naja egal, hätte mich nur geärgert, wenn der Postmann plötzlich sooo viel Geld will und dann mit'm Paket wieder loszieht....weil, naja, hab halt selten so viel Kohlen im Haus!  Ansonsten war einmal abgesehen vom vergessenen Ersatz-Schaltauge, das ich zusätzlich bestellt hatte, alles i.O.!

Viel Spaß noch im Wartezimmer....

Ich bin raus... oléolé....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aNo0Bis (12. Juli 2006)

Na wenn ihr hier alle geht.......
Dann will ich mich dem mal anschließen, gestern E-Mail bekommen, mein Bike ist fertig und wartet auf mich, als Gentleman lass ich es natürlich bis genau heute warten. 
Fotos kommen aber noch nach....
An alle noch wartenden, haltet durch, dass Gefühl wenn die lang ersehnte Mail da ist, ist es schon alleine wert!  

Lieber dritter als Petze!!!!!!!


----------



## harry001 (12. Juli 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ...freut Euch auf Euer ESX Bike (ein Traum !)



Hy,
warum hast du einen anderen Vorbau und Lenker?


----------



## mekki20 (12. Juli 2006)

So auch ich darf mich nach vielen Wochen des Wartens aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Ich wünsche allen eine kurze Wartezeit und viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Canyon Bike. Werde mein Bike die kommenden Tage persönlich in Koblenz abholen.


----------



## thto (12. Juli 2006)

freu mich schon auf neue pics in der canyon gallery....
viel spass
TT


----------



## TheDarkKnight (13. Juli 2006)

So, ich darf nun auch langsam und leise servus sagen.  

Hab heute früh um kurz nach neun eine Mail bekommen das mein ESX 8 die Werkstatt verlassen hat. Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken das die DHL es bis samstag schafft und das Paket auch heil bleibt.

Sogar mein neuer TFT der am Montag losgeschickt wurde kam am Mittwoch an. Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Bike genauso. Hab hier schon viel Troubel mit der Post gehabt. 

Ach ja VMT war KW 26!


----------



## harry001 (13. Juli 2006)

So und ich bin der 3te im Bunde.
Mein Baby stand heut Mittag punkt 12 vor der Haustür!
Hab aber kein Mail bekommen das mein Bike die Werkstatt verlassen hat!
Soweit alles in ordnung GEILE KISTE            
Hoffe der Rest kommt auch bald ins Vergnügen...


----------



## braintrust (13. Juli 2006)

wie immer der hinweis auf die CANYON GALERIE, die immer nach neuen bilder schreit!!!


----------



## Thistle (13. Juli 2006)

yeeehaw  
hab mein esx6 heute bekommen! leider kam ich erst abends nach hause und deshalb hats gerade noch fürs montieren gereicht, aber die testrunde musste ich auf morgen verschieben.

eins ist mir aber bissel suspekt: ich hab ein OPTITUNE zu meiner pike coil bestellt. zusätzlich zu all den andern sachen im bike-karton lag bei mir noch eine zweite stahlfeder für die federgabel. ist diese beiliegende nun diejenige, die ich bestellt habe, oder beinhaltet das OPTITUNE auch die montage der gewünschten härte? 

naja, mehr feedback kann ich leider noch nicht geben, da ich eben noch nicht fahren konnte


----------



## braintrust (14. Juli 2006)

das müsste eigtl die ori. pike feder sein, die sie gegen die, die für dein gewicht entsprechende, getauscht haben 
ride on und pics pls


----------



## harry001 (14. Juli 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> das müssten eigtl die ori. pike federn sein, die sie gegen die für dein gewicht entsprechenden getauscht haben
> ride on und pics pls


Hy, bei mir war aber nur eine drinn!
Soweit ich weis kommt da auch nur eine in die Gabel.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thistle (14. Juli 2006)

danke für die schnellen antworten 
die werkstatt-hotline hat mich aufgeklärt: beim optitune-service werden die gewünschten federn IMMER eingebaut. die ursprüngliche feder bekommt man dann als souvenir mitgeliefert, da man ja dafür bezahlt hat - sauberer zug von canyon!

pics werden folgen!

und an alle die ein ESX in grösse S bestellt haben: ENTWARNUNG! die dinger sehen hammergeil aus!! bin zwar noch nicht testgefahren, aber schon testgesessen. grösse M und ich müsste immer seitlich absteigen, was mir persönlich nicht sonderlich gefallen würde.
die ESX sind wirklich verdammt hoch gebaut!

danke nochmal an ronnyS und herrn 75 für das empfehlen der grösse S


----------



## TheDarkKnight (15. Juli 2006)

Mhmm der gelbe DHL Wagen ist heute bei mir zwar vor der Tür angehalten aber hatte nix für mich dabei.  Seit Donnerstag früh ist mein Paket ja unterwegs aber bislang haben die es mal wieder nicht geschafft. Nun heißts montag nach der Arbeit gucken ob ich nen Abholschein im Kasten hab.

Hach nu ist die Wartezeit auf das Montieren vorüber und nu heißts "Warten auf die DHL"  

Nun ja, dann werd ich Montag pünktlichst Feierabend machen


----------



## Scooby (16. Juli 2006)

Ich hab irgendwie verpennt mich aus dem Wartezimmer abzumelden *schäm*. Also ich verdrück mich jetzt ganz offiziell aus dem Wartezimmerchen, da mein GC Comp 06 wieder da ist.


----------



## RonnyS (16. Juli 2006)

TheDarkKnight 

Es -lohnt sich- zu warten...."Halte durch !"


----------



## marcfr (17. Juli 2006)

Ich melde mich hiermit im Wartezimmer an. Bin noch recht optimistisch, habe am 10.7 bestellt und die meinten 4 Wochen. In 6 Wochen mach ich einen Alpencross, jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob ich den zu Fuß machen muß


----------



## aNo0Bis (17. Juli 2006)

marcfr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde mich hiermit im Wartezimmer an. Bin noch recht optimistisch, habe am 10.7 bestellt und die meinten 4 Wochen. In 6 Wochen mach ich einen Alpencross, jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob ich den zu Fuß machen muß



Ich glaube den Größten Andrang hat Canyon nun hinter sich, sieht so aus als schaffen die in der letzten Zeit mehr....
Mein Bike kam pünktlich zur Vmt, dass wird schon!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (17. Juli 2006)

Sooo die Post hats heute endlich gepackt und mein Bike beim Nachbarn abgeliefert. Glücklicherweise war jemand da als ich von der Arbeit kam.

Gleich aufgerupft und ausgepackt... wow ein Traum. Viel viel schöner als auf Fotos. Ich finde auf keinem Foto kam es annähernd so rüber wie es vor mir steht. Beim zusammenbau lief auch alles prima, nur war der Dämpfer total vollgepumpt, dachte ich sitz aufm Hardtail  

Hab dann erstmal Luft abgelassen bis es in etwa passte, ebenso waren die Reifen viel zu prall aufgeblasen, aber sowas lässt sich ja problemlos ändern.  

Die erste Tour war der Wahnsinn... ein Komfort den ich mir immer gewünscht habe. Treppen, Absätze, alles wird weggebügelt. Das Teil rockt gewaltig. Ich bin heute Sachen gefahren wo ich vorher nichtmal ansatzweise dran gedacht habe.
Es gibt hier im Schlosspark so nen kleinen und kurzen Trail den Berg runter, woaaahhh als ich unten angekommen war hatte ich totales Herzlachen... der Wahnsinn. Ging ab wie nix.

Einzig was mich noch bisschen stört das die Avids wohl noch bisschen Einbremszeit brauchen und das die vordere Scheibe bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bisschen klingelt, aber sonst alles prima eingestellt.
Schaltung läuft sauber, Dämpfer problemlos, Gabel super... jetzt werd ich mal mit dem Dämpfer bisschen spielen und die Motion Control Einstellung suchen die zu mir passt. 

Ich bin jedenfalls sowas von begeistert und jetzt total fertig und müde und fall ins Bett. Mein Bike übernachtet neben mir, hier nimmt es mir niemand weg. 
In ein paar Tagen werd ich dann mal nen ausgiebigen Bericht posten und natürlich Fotos. 

ESX =  
Gute Nacht


----------



## Boombe (17. Juli 2006)

@ darkknight
wo wohnst du?


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @ darkknight
> wo wohnst du?



Du willst doch nicht etwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (18. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch nicht etwa...


Carbon Genius erfolgreich verkauft ? und jetzt gehts weiter mit deinem coupe


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> Carbon Genius erfolgreich verkauft ? und jetzt gehts weiter mit deinem coupe



Si si, Meister *thto* - das Genius ist nun schon über 1 Woche beim neuen
Besitzer, aber der hat sich´s ohne Probleme leisten können, wenn er schon 2
oder 3 andere wirklich nette Bikes in seinem Fuhrpark steh´n hat (u. a. ein
Scalpel für knappe 7 Riesen!!!)...jo, jetza muß ich "nur" noch den Weiß-Blauen
verscherbeln, dann beginnt bei mir die Vernunft!


----------



## TheDarkKnight (18. Juli 2006)

@ bobzombie
Ich wohn im hohen Norden, in MV's Hauptstadt Schwerin.


----------



## =>0tiS<= (18. Juli 2006)

@TheDarkKnight 

Beim ESX 8 mit den dt swiss 340 Naben auch lauter freilauf wie beim esx 7?


----------



## TheDarkKnight (18. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem Freilauf ist ne gute Frage.
Als ich das Rad fertig aufgebaut durch die Wohnung schob merkte ich vom Hinterrad so eine Art dumpfes klacken. So als ob man gegen die Speiche schnippt oder so. Schwierig zu umschreiben das Geräusch.

Ich dachte schon "Oh Gott hast was falsch eingebaut" aber war nicht so.
Beim fahren an sich hört man den Freilauf kaum, also ich kann mich nicht negativ erinnern. Ist eher ein dumpfes Geräusch und fällt nicht großartig auf. 
Werd heute aber nochmal genau drauf achten und dann nochmal was dazu schreiben. Ich war gestern mit so vielen anderen Dingen beschäftigt die wichtiger waren als der Freilauf 



Ich hoffe is bald Feierabend, ich will nach Hause.... noch 1h 20min.....


----------



## harry001 (19. Juli 2006)

Servus Leute,
Fräge! Sehe ich das richtig das an der Pike(esx7) die Steckachse ganz eingeschraubt werden muss?!
Sonst wäre ja das Rad locker,aber schaut dann der Spanner bei euch auch so blöd nach vorne?So ungefär 50 Grad zur Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (19. Juli 2006)

So um die offene Frage zum Freilauf zu beantworten. Er ist wirklich kaum zu hören, ein leises eher dumpfes klacken ist zu vernehmen. Aber nichts was mich annähernd stört oder so. Da sind die Abrollgeräusche der Reifen meist lauter  

Zu der Pike Frage:
Also bei mir ist es auch so das der Schnellspanner von der Steckachse senkrecht nach unten steht. Find ich optisch auch ziemlich bescheiden, aber großartig viele Möglichkeiten hat man ja auch nicht das zu ändern.
Oder hat hier jemand noch nen Tip?


----------



## bonzai (19. Juli 2006)

spanner weit lösen / ausbauen, notwendige gradzahl für ordentliche positionierung des hebels um zentralachse drehen, wieder einsetzen, nun die steckachse handfest bis zum festen sitz einschrauben und per (nun richtig positioniertem) schnellspanner sichern. 
mit einer nur locker eingeschraubten steckachse wäre es schon etwas riskant, mit einer großen bremsscheibe hänge herunterheizen - eigentlich würde ich damit lieber gar nicht fahren... 

komischer weise werden die dinger vielfach mit dem sicherungshebel nach oben, unten oder gar nach vorne montiert - entweder ist dies ein kleiner test für die neubesitzer, oder die monteure (bei vielen radfirmen und -shops) raffen es selbst nicht. oder sie nehmen sich nicht die paar sekunden, das teil ordentlich (waagerecht nach hinten) zu positonieren. 
eigentlich kann es also doch wohl nur ein kleiner kundentest sein...


----------



## cos75 (19. Juli 2006)

bonzai schrieb:
			
		

> spanner weit lösen / ausbauen, notwendige gradzahl für ordentliche positionierung des hebels um zentralachse drehen


Hi,

du kannst den Spannhebel nur um 180 Grad drehen. Dazwischen geht nichts.


----------



## thto (19. Juli 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> du kannst den Spannhebel nur um 180 Grad drehen. Dazwischen geht nichts.



hi cos75,

du hast doch an deinem specialized ne talas gefahren , kannst du en kurzes statement im Vgl. zur Pike geben ? 

danke 

TT


----------



## bonzai (19. Juli 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> du kannst den Spannhebel nur um 180 Grad drehen. Dazwischen geht nichts.



wenn die steckachse ordentlich eingeschraubt ist, sollte der hebel entweder nach vorne oder nach hinten zeigen - daher reicht diese veränderungsmöglichkeit auch volkommen aus.  

falls die achse (hand-) fest eingeschraubt ist, aber der spannhebel nach sinnvoller verriegelung nach oben oder unten zeigt, wäre dies eine frage an den händler / hersteller wert, denn das sollte ja nun einmal nicht sein. derartiges habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gehört oder gelesen...


----------



## sunking (19. Juli 2006)

So Freunde,
habe mein ESX6 gestern höchstpersönlich in Koblenz abgeholt - das kann ich, wer in der Nähe wohnt, nur empfehlen: zum einem sieht man mal, wie die Geburtstätte Deines Schatzes aussieht und zum anderen bekommt man noch wertvolle Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung & Co mit auf den Weg. Und zu guter Letzt wird einem noch das Rad in den Kofferraum gelegt. Klappe zu und ab nach Hause...
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, an alle, die kurz vor der Stornierung stehen:
lasst es - wartet ab, die Teile sind der absolute Hammer und sehen in natura um klassen besser aus, als auf den Fotos!


----------



## cos75 (19. Juli 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> hi cos75,
> 
> du hast doch an deinem specialized ne talas gefahren , kannst du en kurzes statement im Vgl. zur Pike geben ?
> 
> ...


Hallo TT,

ich hatte die Fox Talas RL (ohne einstellbare Druckstufe). Mich störte extrem, dass die Gabel an Stufen und Steilstücken stark wegtaucht. Habe ich sie härter aufgepumpt, war sie total unsensibel. Bei der Pike gibt es das dank Stahlfeder nicht, obwohl die Feder bis 70kg eingebaut ist und ich 70kg wiege. 

Der Dani von Thömus Bikes hat das übrigens auch mal bemängelt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2377952&postcount=1268


----------



## harry001 (19. Juli 2006)

Hy,nach längerm überlegen kam ich sogar selbs drauf sie um 180grad zu drehen und siehe da jetzt schaut das schon besser aus!
Aber danke an alle die mir den Tip noch gaben!


----------



## thto (19. Juli 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TT,
> 
> ich hatte die Fox Talas RL (ohne einstellbare Druckstufe). Mich störte extrem, dass die Gabel an Stufen und Steilstücken stark wegtaucht. Habe ich sie härter aufgepumpt, war sie total unsensibel. Bei der Pike gibt es das dank Stahlfeder nicht, obwohl die Feder bis 70kg eingebaut ist und ich 70kg wiege.
> 
> ...



@cos75 danke für die antwort, bin noch am experimentieren, stimmt aber wenn ich den kompletten federweg ausnutzen möchte sackt sie schon ein, dachte aber dass das normal ist, gut die pike mit stahlfeder wird da besser sein


----------



## waldfrucht (20. Juli 2006)

sunking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, an alle, die kurz vor der Stornierung stehen:
> lasst es - wartet ab, die Teile sind der absolute Hammer und sehen in natura um klassen besser aus, als auf den Fotos!



Oder storniert und ich hol mir dann das Bike!
Je mehr stornieren je größer ist Chance das im August/September einige "Schnapper" im Sparbuch sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## som75 (20. Juli 2006)

sooooo, nach mehr als 8 wochen warterei nun endlich die info von canyon, dass mein esx6 auf dem weg zu mir ist, sogar noch etwas früher als ursprünglich erwartet (kw30)  

hoffe mal, am samstag kann ich das gute stück bereits zur jungfernfahrt ausführen  

dann verabschiede ich mich auch schon mal langsam aus dem wartezimmer 2006...fotos folgen dann...

cheers


----------



## TheDarkKnight (20. Juli 2006)

Soo ich setz mich mal wieder ein wenig ins Wartezimmer dazu.
Nein Bike ist nicht kaputt, alles prima, aber ich bin am Dienstag auf ner Tour so unglücklich gestürzt und aufs Knie geknallt das dat jetzt richtig schön dick ist und ich schmerzen beim laufen hab. Hochlegen, kühlen und schonen ist angesagt.  

Wird aber langsam besser, hoffe das ich anfang der Woche wieder fit bin.
Auf der Einkaufsliste stehen demnächst auf jeden Fall noch Knie- und Schienbeinschoner für die etwas härtere Gangart.


----------



## XXXnerveXXX (20. Juli 2006)

Ich sag mal hallo und tschö....

XC5 (L) in KW 26 bestellt, Vormerktermin KW 30 und diesen Mittwoch gings auf Reise. Das allerbeste: ab morgen beginn mein Urlaub  

cu


----------



## TobiasR (21. Juli 2006)

XXXnerveXXX schrieb:
			
		

> XC5 (L) in KW 26 bestellt, Vormerktermin KW 30 und diesen Mittwoch gings auf Reise. Das allerbeste: ab morgen beginn mein Urlaub
> 
> cu



Dann kann ich ja hoffen das meins auch demnächst kommt. Hab auch ca. in KW26 (oder wars früher?) bestellt...dann werd ich mal das Konto plündern gehen *freu*

*update*
Soeben kam die Erlösende Mail das die Bestellung soeben Canyon verlassen hat.....das könnte ja fast noch was werden aufs Wochenende wenn sich DHL ein bisschen sputet


----------



## XXXnerveXXX (21. Juli 2006)

TobiasR schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich ja hoffen das meins auch demnächst kommt. Hab auch ca. in KW26 (oder wars früher?) bestellt...dann werd ich mal das Konto plündern gehen *freu*
> 
> *update*
> Soeben kam die Erlösende Mail das die Bestellung soeben Canyon verlassen hat.....das könnte ja fast noch was werden aufs Wochenende wenn sich DHL ein bisschen sputet




Meins ist heute (Freitag) gegen 11 Uhr gekommen. Leider verliert der vordere Reifen Luft, sodass das erste Fahrvergnügen nur 2 Stunden anhielt. Ansonsten TOPP


----------



## dre (22. Juli 2006)

... so meine Lieben. Ich darf nun auch als genesen das Wartezimmer verlassen. Mein ES8 ist ein Woch früher als geplant, ohne jeglichen Kommentar, angekommen.

Somit bin ich demnächst in der Canyon-Gallerie zu finden.

Gute Besserung noch


----------



## TobiasR (22. Juli 2006)

so, auch ich verabschiede mich hier, grad vorhin ist alles eingetroffen. Lob an DHL..net mal 24h.


----------



## som75 (22. Juli 2006)

TobiasR schrieb:
			
		

> so, auch ich verabschiede mich hier, grad vorhin ist alles eingetroffen. Lob an DHL..net mal 24h.




so ein f***, dhl hat's bei mir mal wieder nicht geschafft das rad bis zum we herbeizuschaffen  

dabei ist das schon am donnerstag mittag raus und der canyon mitarbeiter meinte am samstag sei es da *grml

Danke DHL! :kotz:


----------



## TobiasR (22. Juli 2006)

som75 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein f***, dhl hat's bei mir mal wieder nicht geschafft das rad bis zum we herbeizuschaffen
> 
> dabei ist das schon am donnerstag mittag raus und der canyon mitarbeiter meinte am samstag sei es da *grml
> 
> Danke DHL! :kotz:



Hat mich auch verwundert das es so schnell ging. Am Montag wird sicherlich auch deins kommen   Das Wetter ist grad sowieso bescheiden um ne Testfahrt zu machen (entweder zu Heiss oder wie momentan Gewitter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (22. Juli 2006)

Das gibt es nicht, dass einige immernoch auf´s 2006er Bike warten. Die Eurobike für die 2007er Modelle steht schon vor der Tür, draußen ist das geilste Wetter und ihr wartet immernoch auf eure Canyon´s!  
Ich habe Mitleid mit euch und fühle mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt aus diesem Gründen kein Canyon zu kaufen. 

Kopf hoch! Wird schon klappen, vllt 2010


----------



## aNo0Bis (23. Juli 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt es nicht, dass einige immernoch auf´s 2006er Bike warten. Die Eurobike für die 2007er Modelle steht schon vor der Tür, draußen ist das geilste Wetter und ihr wartet immernoch auf eure Canyon´s!
> Ich habe Mitleid mit euch und fühle mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt aus diesem Gründen kein Canyon zu kaufen.
> 
> Kopf hoch! Wird schon klappen, vllt 2010





Guck doch mal genau hin wann die Leute noch bestellt haben, was erwartest du jetzt?
Das sie Kw 28 bestellen und 29 ihr Rad haben??? 
Vielleicht soll das ja gar nicht die letzte Bike Saison in diesem Jahr sein, aber wenn du was anderes gehört hast,(Weltuntergang, Asteroideneinschlag etc...) sei so nett und lass es uns auch wissen!   
Vielleicht kann uns ja sonst noch Harry Stamper helfen!


----------



## clou (25. Juli 2006)

So. Ich bin weg.
Bestellt Ende April, VMT 26. Bike heute erhalten und zusammengesetzt.
Als erstes musste ich gleich die scheusslichen COAST Aufkleber entfernen.


----------



## dre (26. Juli 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ... so meine Lieben. Ich darf nun auch als genesen das Wartezimmer verlassen. Mein ES8 ist ein Woch früher als geplant, ohne jeglichen Kommentar, angekommen.
> 
> Somit bin ich demnächst in der Canyon-Gallerie zu finden.
> 
> Gute Besserung noch





Hab mein ES 8 nun komplett montiert und muss sagen, ein tolles Bike. Nur habe ich noch nie ein so schlampig vormontiertes Bike irgendwo gesehen. Wenn da bei Canyon nicht dieser Preis wäre.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Juli 2006)

Was hat denn gefehlt ?


----------



## som75 (26. Juli 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein ES 8 nun komplett montiert und muss sagen, ein tolles Bike. Nur habe ich noch nie ein so schlampig vormontiertes Bike irgendwo gesehen. Wenn da bei Canyon nicht dieser Preis wäre.




öhm, schlampig vormontiert ? Das kann ich nun wirklich nicht behaupten !
Das was Canyon in meinem Fall (und sicher in den meisten anderen Fällen auch) angeliefert hat, ist wirklich mal ein Lob wert 

Ich bin wirklich froh gewartet zu haben, denn Canyon Bikes just rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Ulli (27. Juli 2006)

Mein ES 6 ist am 19.7. angekommen (VMT war 28. KW, passt also). Das Bike war prima vormontiert. Vor allem kein Schleifen der Bremsen! Nach zwei Touren kann ich nur sagen: super!

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## TheDarkKnight (27. Juli 2006)

Man man, jetzt rasselts hier.  
Nu trudeln viele Bikes ein und es wird immer ruhiger hier im Wartezimmer.

Nach meinem Sturz letzte Woche Dienstag und meinem dicken Knie was nur langsam abschwillt bin ich heute nochmal zum Chirurgen, weil mein Knie irgendwie komisch aussieht.  
Nach 2 kurzen Bewegungen war sofort klar "Innenband überdehnt!" 

Unters Röntgen Gerät musste ich auch noch, aber ansonsten nix kaputt soweit.
Er meinte wird noch bisschen dauern. Erstmal kein Sport.  

Echt grausam nu steht mein ESX 7 hier in meinem Zimmer seit über einer Woche rum und ich kann nicht fahren. Das ist schlimmer als die Wartezeit vorher.  

Na ja, ich werd mal weiter kühlen. Bei den Temperaturen auch ganz angenehm


----------



## icethomic (27. Juli 2006)

Heute kam auch endlich mein RC8.

Zur Erinnerung: ich hielt es schon einmal in den Händen, allerdings hatte es da einen Transportschaden. Bis heute vergingen damit 3 Wochen. Da kann ich nur hoffen den Service von Canyon nicht so schnell wieder in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen. Diesmal kam es allerdings tiptop.

Als erstes wurde der Lenker noch etwas gekürzt und RaceFace-Griffe verbaut. Die verbauten Griffe (oder war es doch nur Schrumpfschlauch) boten Null Komfort. Dann hab ich mir noch die X0-Shifter gegönnt. 

Fazit: Sieht geil aus und fährt sich auch so 

Ride On ....


----------



## tuxycle (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich weiß, ich könnte dafür auch einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Aber kann mal jemand ein Bild von einem Canyon XC in Größe S posten? Wüßte gern mal, wie das aussieht...

Danke...


----------



## Lobbyhuvos (31. Juli 2006)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein ES 8 nun komplett montiert und muss sagen, ein tolles Bike. Nur habe ich noch nie ein so schlampig vormontiertes Bike irgendwo gesehen. Wenn da bei Canyon nicht dieser Preis wäre.



Hallo zusammen!
Setze mich jetzt mal zu euch 
Wieviel muss man denn an den canyon bikes noch montieren  


Gruß Lobby


----------



## braintrust (31. Juli 2006)

pedale,räder, vorbei und lenker und schon kanns losgehen


----------



## Lobbyhuvos (31. Juli 2006)

Na das werde ich hinbekommen  
THX 
Also heisst es ab jetzt warten!

Gruß Lobby


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2006)

Lenkerschrauben 8Nm beim Syntace Vorbau. Das ist weniger als man denkt!


----------



## polarbär (1. August 2006)

Hat DHL gerade die "**** the customer" Wochen oder warum ist nun schon fast  der 5 Tag nach dem versenden aus Koblenz verstrichen ?
Nicht einmal der Hauch eines gelben Lieferwagens ist zu sehen.
Jeder Dödel in der Nachbarschaft bekommt sein Paket prompt und selbst wenn es rechtsdrehender von stummen Eremiten geklöppelter Büffeldunk ist, innerhalb von 2 Tagen


----------



## amd-user (2. August 2006)

So, nach langer Überlegung, ob es nun ein ES oder XC werden soll, habe ich mich jetzt für ein ES6 in L entschieden.

Heute habe ich die bereits laufende Bestellung eines ES5 auf das ES6 geändert. Mal sehen, wann die Lieferung jetzt erfolgt. Das ES5 hatte den Liefertermin 32. KW - der freundliche Mitarbeiter von Canyon konnte mir jedoch nicht sagen, ob hier der Termin nach der Umbestellung unverändert bleibt.

Ansonsten stehen hier wieder drei bis vier Wochen Lieferzeit an  

Mal sehen, welcher Termin auf der Bestätigung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lobbyhuvos (2. August 2006)

Moin!
Hatte heute auch mal ein Gespräch mit Canyon!
Werde auch so zwischen 2 und 4 Wochen hier im Wartezimmer sitzen!
Langsam fängts aber schon an zu kribbeln.
Hoffe es geht vielleicht dochnoch schneller 

Schönes bike ausgesucht amd-user!!

Bis die Tage

Lobby


----------



## amd-user (2. August 2006)

Hallo Lobbyhuvos,

die vier Wochen halten sich noch im Rahmen - wenn man sich ansieht, wie lange Lieferzeiten am Jahresanfang noch üblich waren. 

Bei meiner ersten Bestellung sollte die Lieferzeit auch drei Wochen betragen.

Welches Modell hast Du eigentlich bestellt ?


----------



## bombshell (3. August 2006)

Hallo!
Am 12.06.2006 habe ich mein zweites Wunschbike bestellt. Das erste (das ESX7) war weder in M noch in L zu bekommen. Heute am 02.08.2006 habe ich das ESX6 bekommen und bin bis auf einen Platten in Hinterrad optisch sehr sehr zufrieden. Gegen 18 Uhr wird das Rad dann auch im Gelände getestet. Ich freue mich und wünsche noch allen anderen viel Spass beim warten.

Gruß David


----------



## Lobbyhuvos (3. August 2006)

amd-user schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lobbyhuvos,
> 
> die vier Wochen halten sich noch im Rahmen - wenn man sich ansieht, wie lange Lieferzeiten am Jahresanfang noch üblich waren.
> 
> ...



Moin!
@amd-user
Jaa mit den meisten bikes hier im Forum kann ich da nicht so mithalten! Ein ESX oder etwas ähnliches waren leider nicht drinne! 
Bei uns hat sich Nachwuchs eingestellt und wenn man so sieht, was man da noch alles braucht.  
Ich habe mir als Wieder-Einsteiger für das BigBear entschieden. 
Hier in der Stadt habe ich eh nicht so die Möglichkeiten, durch denn Wald zu brettern. Und bis man mal draußen ist, muss man schon ein Weile fahren. Und für die Touren die ich mal auf den Feldberg oder in den Odenwald mache reicht das! Hat mein altes ja auch!! Und ich habe keinen Bock mich irgendwann mal unter der Rubrik "Gestohlene Bikes" zu melden! 
 Aber irgendwann kommt auch bei mir mal die Zeit, wo ich mir dann mal mehr Leisten werde!!!	
Und mal ehrlich: Tuningfähig ist das bike allemal! Z.B. mit der Federgabel oder ähnliches
Was hast Du Dir in Deiner ersten Bestellung geholt??

@bombshell
Viel Spaß!!!!!!!!!! 
amd-user und ich werden bald folgen!!!!

Gruß
Lobbyl


----------



## amd-user (6. August 2006)

Hallo Lobby,

eine vernünftige Entscheidung - die lieben Kleinen zweigen ja doch schon vor ihrer Geburt einiges den Einnahmen ab  

Bezogen auf den Diebstahl solltest Du auf jeden Fall deine Hausratversicherung überprüfen, ob der vollständige Neuwert aller Räder versichert ist. Den Ärger nach einem Diebstahl nimmt Dir zwar niemand ab - die finanziellen Folgen jedoch schon  

Bei meiner ersten Bestellung erfolgte nach zweiwöchiger Überlegung ein Upgrade von einem ES5 Special (inkl. Tour de France Paket) auf das ES6. Entscheidend waren für mich die bessere Bremsanlage und die Schaltung. 

Da Canyon mir jetzt mitteilte, dass der Fertigungstermin von KW32 auf KWXY? aufgrund des hohen Auftragsaufkommens verschoben wird, überlege ich mir derzeit ernsthaft, die Bestellung zu stornieren.

Nun kann man bald die 2007er Modelle bestellen - es ist die Frage, wie Canyon den Merkel/Münte Zuschlag an die Kunden weitergeben wird.


----------



## Lobbyhuvos (7. August 2006)

LOL!
Das kannst Du laut sagen! Aber es macht schon echt Spaß mal die Sachen auszusuchen, die man dann erstmal brauchen wird!
Dafür gibt´s einen Kinderwagen mit Breitreifen und als Fully   
Höherverstellbaren Lenker und Hand- und Fußbremse   
Optimale Straßenlage durch 4 Räder vorne und 2 Hinten.   
Und aussehen tut er auch noich gut!!!  

Also mir hat Canyon noch nicht den Montagetermin verlängert! Du kannst einen ja echt nen Schrecken einjagen!
Hoffe es klappt trotzdem bei Dir!

Gruß Lobby


----------



## tuxycle (9. August 2006)

Nur falls noch einer plant, dieses Jahr noch ein XC-irgendwas in S zu ergattern: Die sind alle ausverkauft, zumindest ab XC4 aufwärts.

Viel Spaß noch... ich bestell jetzt ein... Specialized Epic? Ist jedenfalls noch lieferbar.


----------



## Andy23NRW (9. August 2006)

Nach gut einem Jahr geselle ich mir auch wieder hier ins Wartezimmer - habe soeben meine Bestellung aufgegeben: 2x Canyon Trinkflasche  

Habe noch keinen Termin für die Endmontage. Aber aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass sich das Warten lohnt... 







 Ob die Geometrie zu mir passt? Lieber 0,5 oder 0,7 ? 

Ride on...


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. August 2006)

Nimm 0,7....
Nachdem was du da schreibst scheinst du viel zu trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

Heh es gibt eine neue Flasche mit neuem Logo ?
Hmm, dann muss ich wohl meine 3 alten wegwerfen und die neue kaufen


----------



## Andy23NRW (9. August 2006)

Lecks mi om Orsch - gibs net, sind scho da!  
Sonntag bestellt, heute befüllt. Passen allerübelst gut an mein Bike!  





P.S. der zweite Flaschenhalter wird morgen montiert. 

Gruss an alle Wartenden und bereits glücklich fahrenden Canyoniere,
Yellowstone-Rokka-Andy


----------



## Lobbyhuvos (17. August 2006)

Moin Kinners!

Schicke Buddeln!!  

Wenn ich nicht schon zwei hätte, dann würde ich....... 
Naja. Ich wollte mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden! 
Vorgestern Mail bekommen, gestern geliefert und verbaut und ein paarmal die Vollbremsung vollführt und heute mal ein kleine Tour gemacht!
Dat ding geht ab wie die Sau!   
Ich bin ja schon untrainiert, aber ich habe mal wieder Spitzengeschwindigkeiten erreicht. das geht wie von selbst 
Also läuft wie geschmiert und sieht goil aus!
Von hier aus mal ein Lob an Canyon! Hat mich schon in den ersten Minuten überzeugt 

Machts gut!
Hören uns an einer anderen Stelle mal wieder!

Greetz Lobby


----------



## KleinundMein (18. August 2006)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster: Ich möchte nicht verschweigen, das es im Frühjahr, unserer Hauptsaison, bei dem ein oder anderen Modell zu längeren Lieferzeiten (realistisch ca. 4-6 Wochen) kommen kann. Insgesamt bin ich aber optimistisch, das die Gesamtsituation sicherlich deutlich entspannter sein wird als 2005, weil die Maßnahmen, die wir zur Verkürzung der Lieferzeiten getroffen haben, bereits greifen. Pünktlich zum Verkaufsstart (in Kürze, die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren) gibt es für jedes Modell genauere Informationen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich gar nicht  glauben.
Habe fuer meinen Sohn ein Iowa bestellt (sein 2danger war geklaut worden). Mit Datum vom 08.08. habe ich eine Bestellbestaetigung erhalten: "Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: KW33/2006".
Ok, da diese heute, am 18.08., zu Ende geht, dachte ich mal anrufen. Kome auch gleich dran, keine Schleife(sic!), und bekomme die Auskunft, dass die Montage nun fuer die KW 35 geplant ist.
Anscheinend ist bei Canyon wg. Wohlstands geschlossen, zum Glueck habe ich auch noch nicht bezahlt *grins*.
Vor drei Jahren war das gleiche mit dem Rad fuer meine Frau, erst auf Anfrage die Auskunft, dass es noch laenger dauert, aber ich koennte ja ein teureres Rad sofort bekommen (natuerlich nur gegen mehr Geld).
Jedenfalls haben sich damals dann Gary Fisher und Radldiscount gefreut.
Mal schauen, die Jugend ist immer so schwer zu ueberzeugen.


----------



## solberg (20. August 2006)

hej falls noch ein kurzentschlossener ein xc im m mit neuen laufrädern sofort möchte bitte melden oder im flohmarkt schauen. ansonsten frohes warten! ;-)


----------



## DaMudda (21. August 2006)

Wie wärs mit nem Wartezimmer 2007 - 2006er Bikes sind doch aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q328874 (22. August 2006)

Tach auch,

Nachdem mir am Freitag mein YellowStone 2004 aus dem Keller geklaut wurde  , reihe ich mich nun auch hier ein.
Diesmal wird es ein GrandCanyon Elite (GrandCanyon Pro gabs nicht mehr in L).
VMT ist die Woche ab dem 04.09., bis dahin werde ich nun wohl oder übel mit dem Damenrad meiner LAG auf Arbeit radeln dürfen  .

Wo wir grad dabei sind, hat noch jemand ein gutes Bild vom YellowStone in der 2004er Lackierung?


----------



## Didi123 (22. August 2006)

Hättest Du nicht besser bis Ende der Woche gewartet, am 25.08. kommt doch das Sparbuch raus...?!
Evtl. hättest Du noch 15-20 % abgreifen können...


----------



## q328874 (22. August 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du nicht besser bis Ende der Woche gewartet, am 25.08. kommt doch das Sparbuch raus...?!
> Evtl. hättest Du noch 15-20 % abgreifen können...



Wurde mir vom Canyon Support auch fairerweise angeboten. Nur habe ich nicht ständig garantierten Zugriff auf einen PC mit Internetanschluß. Und wenn ich dann zu spät dran bin, sind die 2006er Teile weg, die 2007 Modelle noch nicht da. Ich brauche das Bike aber dringend, um damit auf Arbeit zu fahren.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch vom Canyon Support meine alte Rahmennummer bekommen  und kann diese nun der Polizei zur Fahndung geben. Viel Hoffnung hab ich zwar nicht, aber manchmal klappt's ja. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Bild mit der 2004er Lackierung. Auf den Canyonseiten hab ich es nicht mehr gefunden, meine privaten Fotos zeigen es auch nicht vollständig.
Ob Canyon noch das hoch aufgelöste Bild aus dem 2004er Katalog hat?

Edit: Rahmennummer: P3J00624


----------



## dawncore (22. August 2006)

q328874 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> Nachdem mir am Freitag mein YellowStone 2004 aus dem Keller geklaut wurde  , reihe ich mich nun auch hier ein.
> Diesmal wird es ein GrandCanyon Elite (GrandCanyon Pro gabs nicht mehr in L).
> ...



hey q328874,

ich schwanke zwischen einem Canyon XC6 und einem GrandCanyon Elite. Wäre sehr nett, wenn du dein hoffentlich bald erhaltendes Bike einmal fotografieren könntest und es in der Canyon Gallerie zur Schau stellst. Danke!


----------



## q328874 (22. August 2006)

dawncore schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre sehr nett, wenn du dein hoffentlich bald erhaltendes Bike einmal fotografieren könntest und es in der Canyon Gallerie zur Schau stellst. Danke!



Klar, kann ich machen. Aber Du kannst es Dir auf den Seiten von Canyon schon jetzt ansehen.


----------



## Hennin (23. August 2006)

So, gehöre jetzt bald auch zur Canyon Comunity 
hab am Samstag ein Torque 1 in S bestellt, heut hab ich die Bestätigunsmail bekommen das es im Laden zur Abholung bereit steht. 
Man, bin richtig gespannt!!!
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Reispfanne (23. August 2006)

Kann das mal einer als Rekord notieren? 5 Tage von Bestellung bis Abholbereit dürfte ja wohl ne deutliche Ausnahme im Wartezimmer markieren, und das is noch harmlos formuliert ^^


----------



## thto (24. August 2006)

Hennin schrieb:
			
		

> So, gehöre jetzt bald auch zur Canyon Comunity
> hab am Samstag ein Torque 1 in S bestellt, heut hab ich die Bestätigunsmail bekommen das es im Laden zur Abholung bereit steht.
> Man, bin richtig gespannt!!!
> Gruß Tobi




nicht schlecht , respekt , viel spass


----------



## DHRenne (25. August 2006)

....so, bin jetzt auch dabei.

Aus dem Sparbuch, nen schönes ES6 bestellt. Bei denen Preisen und der Ausstattung kann man sich ja wohl nicht wehren. ES7 war leider in der L schon aus.

Mal gucken, ob´s vorn ersten Schnee kommt......werde berichten.

Bestätigungs-Mail vom Kauf ist aber noch nicht da, dauert das ein paar Tage?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. August 2006)

So ich setze mich auch mal hier rein 

Heute in Koblenz Probe gerollt und dann ein Torque 2 in XL bestellt. Laut Verkäufer geschätzter Liefertermin KW 37.

Ich bin gespannt und freu mich wie ein Plätzchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (28. August 2006)

So jetzt ich!   
Hab am Freitag ein RC7 bestellt und es soll wohl nur der Lenker bei den RCs fehlen. Sobald diese da sind werden sie zusammen gebaut. Na hoffentlich kommt die bald und meins wird zuerst zusammen gebaut!


----------



## unchained (28. August 2006)

Das geht aber recht flott


----------



## braintrust (28. August 2006)

setzt mich nun auch ins wartezimmer....hab soeben ein XC4 für meinen dad bestellt, schaun wa mal


----------



## Didi123 (28. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> setzt mich nun auch ins wartezimmer....hab soeben ein XC4 für meinen dad bestellt, schaun wa mal


Und Du hast dir immer noch keines bestellt?
Junge, Junge, jetzt wird's aber langsam Zeit...  
Wolltest Du nicht schon im Frühjahr zuschlagen?
Oder wartest Du auf die 2007er Kollektion?


----------



## braintrust (28. August 2006)

na jetzt warte ich auf die 2007er modelle und dann wird nen ES7 geholt


----------



## peridol (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

hoffe ich werde nun auch möglichst bald zum glücklichen Besitzer eines Canyon-Radls, heute morgen telefonisch ein XC5 bestellt  
Dabei gleich mal eine Frage, ich dachte man bekommt mehr oder weniger sofort eine Bestätigung der Bestellung per email? Wie gesagt, heute morgen angerufen, aber bisher kam noch nix an. Wollte nur sichergehen daß es nirgends Mißerständnisse gab und auch meine Anschrift richtig notiert wurde usw. ...


----------



## waldfrucht (28. August 2006)

peridol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe ich werde nun auch möglichst bald zum glücklichen Besitzer eines Canyon-Radls, heute morgen telefonisch ein XC5 bestellt
> usw. ...



Was für ne größe haste denn bestellt?
Die waren doch Freitag bzw. Samstag schon alle weg?


----------



## sunking (29. August 2006)

peridol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe ich werde nun auch möglichst bald zum glücklichen Besitzer eines Canyon-Radls, heute morgen telefonisch ein XC5 bestellt
> Dabei gleich mal eine Frage, ich dachte man bekommt mehr oder weniger sofort eine Bestätigung der Bestellung per email? Wie gesagt, heute morgen angerufen, aber bisher kam noch nix an. Wollte nur sichergehen daß es nirgends Mißerständnisse gab und auch meine Anschrift richtig notiert wurde usw. ...


...keine Angst, Du bekommst ne schriftliche Bestätigung. Die kommt halt ein paar Tage spaäter ins Haus geflattert...(nochn kleiner Tipp: auf Emails wurde mir seinerzeit nie geantwortet - Fragen sollte man lieber immer telefonisch stellen)


----------



## peridol (29. August 2006)

waldfrucht schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne größe haste denn bestellt?
> Die waren doch Freitag bzw. Samstag schon alle weg?



Größe L gab es zum Glück noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (29. August 2006)

habe gestern kurz mit der hotline gesprochen , das für meinen kumpel bestellte ES6 (XL) soll wahrscheinlich diese woche schon abholbereit sein, dank blockfertigung, das wäre der hammer


----------



## bietwahn (29. August 2006)

Habe ebenfalls etwas sparen wollen und am 25.08. ein ES6 in L bestellt zum neuen Sparbuchtarif( 250 Euro günstiger ), Bestellung ist bestätigt. Am Telefon sagte man mir heute ich muss mit 3 Wochen bis zur Lieferung ab Bestelltag rechnen. 
Ich denke man muss nicht unbedingt auf die 2007 er Modelle warten, die Austattung ist bereits jetzt perfekt ( im bezug auf den Preis ). 
Ich melde mich wenn Canyon das Bike versandfertig hat.


----------



## DHRenne (29. August 2006)

Hab am Freitag ein ES6 bestellt.

Die Bestellbestätigung kam heute per Post ins Haus geflattert, Montagetermin ist die 37. KW.

....mal schauen!!!!


----------



## amd-user (29. August 2006)

ES6 am letzten Freitag bestellt - heute nachgefragt, wann die Fertigung erfolgt:

Das Paket wird morgen DHL übergeben  

Mal sehen, wie lange DHL mit dem Transport benötigt.


Schönen Abend noch an alle im Wartezimmer  

amd-user


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2006)

amd-user schrieb:
			
		

> ES6 am letzten Freitag bestellt [...]
> 
> Das Paket wird morgen DHL übergeben
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht, wenn das mal nicht schnell ging. ich habe noch keine bestätigung ...


----------



## thto (30. August 2006)

kumpel sein ES6 was am Freitag um 09:03 bestellt wurde ist seit heute abholbereit----> wahnsinn wie schnell !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRenne (30. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel sein ES6 was am Freitag um 09:03 bestellt wurde ist seit heute abholbereit----> wahnsinn wie schnell !!!!!



Hey, will auch mein ES6.

Ihr habt wohl kein ES6 in Gr. L bestellt, oder ??? Meins wird wie geschrieben erst in der 37. KW zusammengebaut, hätte mein ES6 nämlich auch gern morgen für meinen 2-Tages-Trip zum Brocken gehabt.


----------



## DHRenne (30. August 2006)

....wowwwww, hab eben ne Mail von Canyon erhalten.

Dat Bike wurde heute per DHL auf die Reise geschickt, dass das so schnell geht. Der Hammer!!!

Leider muss ich mir wegen der Bike-Tour morgen jetzt noch für meine alte Bergamont-Hardtail-Schlampe neue Bremssteine kaufen.


----------



## thto (30. August 2006)

XL - freitag holen wir es ab , bin mal auf den zeltverkauf gespannt ob es da ein schnäppchen zu holen gibt


----------



## braintrust (30. August 2006)

das ist wirklich schnell!
hab montag bestellt, heute kam der brief in der post,
voraussichtl. montagetermin :kw38

hab also noch bissel zeit


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. August 2006)

Jo, Freitag bestellt und heute (Do) Post: KW 37 solls fertig sein.

Für alle die nervös auf ne Bestätigungs-Email warten: Die Bestellbestätigung kommt per Post, die Zahlungsaufforderung per Mail, aber erst wenn das Bike fertig ist.


----------



## waldfrucht (30. August 2006)

waldfrucht schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt ich!
> Hab am Freitag ein RC7 bestellt und es soll wohl nur der Lenker bei den RCs fehlen. Sobald diese da sind werden sie zusammen gebaut. Na hoffentlich kommt die bald und meins wird zuerst zusammen gebaut!



Meine Bestätigung ist heute auch gekommen. Leider nur KW38 hätte in der KW37 Urlaub.
Mal schauen vieleicht wirds früher da ich das Bike auch abholen werde !


----------



## amd-user (31. August 2006)

Das ES6 wurde gestern per DHL versandt - und heute morgen kam es bereits an - grosses Lob an DHL !

Schneller kann es nicht gehen.

Ich verabschiede mich damit aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen noch Wartenden eine ebenfalls zügige Lieferung  

Gruss an alle im Forum

amd-user


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2006)

Jepp. Ich kann auch nur Pro DHL sagen. In den leztten 2 jahren haben die an liefergeschwindigkeit extrmest zugelegt. IDR sinds heut nur noch 12 - 24 stunden, von lversand bis empfang!


----------



## bodo_nimda (7. September 2006)

hallo,

habe zusammen mit habkeinnick am 26.8. das torque 2 in XL bestellt und laut telefonischer aussage ist der fertigungstermin KW 37  

leider hatte ich bei meinem heavy tools einen rahmenbruch und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf das neue bike  

gruß bodo


----------



## DHRenne (8. September 2006)

....ich verabschiede mich noch schnell aus dem Wartezimmer.

ES6 wurde am 25.08. bestellt und bereits am 01.09. durch DHL geliefert. Das schöne war, dass die nette Postangestellte mein Bargeld, welches ich ja extra für den Fall der Barzahlung besorgt hatte nicht annehmen durfte. Sie darf nicht mehr als 1.500  in Bar annehmen. Also das Bike mit der EC-Karte bezahlt und mit 1.600 Mücken in der Tasche wieder nach Hause.

Leider ich bei dem Bike nen paar Lackprobleme, die sich Canyon lt. Mail und meinen zugesandten Bildern bei der 1. Durchsicht ansehen will, kann also erstmal fahren und was soll ich sagen, auf mein Hardtail kriegt mich keiner mehr rauf.......Schaltung, Fahrwerk, Ergonomie der Hammer, fährt sich so geil
.....Danke Canyon !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tresabal (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich setze mich mit der Bestellbestätigung für ein XC4 (KW 38) auch ins Wartezimmer. Kann es kaum erwarten, endlich mal ein ordentliches Rad'l mein eigen nennen zu dürfen.  

Grüße
Michael


----------



## bietwahn (8. September 2006)

Habe wie Dh Renne am 25.08. ein Nerve es6 in L bestellt, Bestätigung Ft. Kw38, bis jetzt wurde nichts geliefert. Wie kann es sein, das Canyon seine Kunden so unterschiedlich behandelt und bei praktisch gleicher Bestellung und Bestellzeitpunkt Lieferzeitdifferenzen von 14 Tagen und mehr entstehen ?? Kommt das Bike nicht inder nächsten Woche werde ich wohl die Bestellung stornieren und auf ein 2007 Modell setzen.


----------



## braintrust (8. September 2006)

rofl...
hat wer was gehÃ¶rt, ob der termin fÃ¼r die xc4 in der kw38 so stehen bleibt?

hab ebend erst gesehen, lohnt sich das lock-out kit(30â¬) mitzubestellen fÃ¼r die black oder is es nicht sooo wichtig?
was meint ihr so?


----------



## Tresabal (8. September 2006)

bietwahn schrieb:
			
		

> Bestätigung Ft. Kw38, bis jetzt wurde nichts geliefert



Hallo bietwahn,

wenn das Rad erst in KW 38 gefertigt werden soll und wir uns aktuell in der KW 36 befinden, dürfte die Chance relativ gering sein, dass Dein Rad nächste Woche geliefert wird...  

Gruß
Michael, der bei den günstigen Preisen kein Problem mit etwas Wartezeit hat


----------



## braintrust (8. September 2006)

Tresabal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bietwahn,
> 
> wenn das Rad erst in KW 38 gefertigt werden soll und wir uns aktuell in der KW 36 befinden, dürfte die Chance relativ gering sein, dass Dein Rad nächste Woche geliefert wird...


genau das dachte ich auch....


----------



## bietwahn (9. September 2006)

Hallo Tresabal

das hat aber nichts damit zutun, dass ich bei gleichem Bestelldatum und exakt dem selben Radtyp und Rahmengrösse mehrere Wochen später beliefert werde als hier im Forum beschrieben. DHRenne hatte als ft. termin lediglich Kw 37.  Die Fakten sind doch klar, ich habe das Bike am 25.08. bestellt ( wie DHRenne), er bekam sein ES6 am 1.09. und ich muss ( Versandbestätigung eingeschlossen ) mindestens 14 länger ( das wird wohl auch nicht reichen ) warten.


----------



## braintrust (9. September 2006)

vllt hat er eins was gerade storniert oder zurückgeschickt wurde, somit schon fertig war?
dann bestells halt ab...ist ja mal mehr lächerlich....
wo ist das problem 4-5 wochen auf nen geiles bike zu warten?


----------



## bietwahn (9. September 2006)

braintrust

Was heisst hier 4-5 Wochen warten, der Winter steht vor der Tür, was soll ich im November mit einem "geilen Bike", kann ich mir ins Wohnzimmer stellen oder statt meiner Freundin ins Bett legen ?
Dann bestell ich lieber für das Frühjahr ein 2007 es7, Zeit zum Ansparen hat man ja genug.


----------



## braintrust (9. September 2006)

ja schon klar, allerdings ist es nunmal nen super-schnäppchen,ne?
und von der sache her, sollen ja die ausstattungen größtensteils so bleiben.
ich warte ja nu auch bis 2007...es kam nur rüber wie so ein kinderzeugs "der hats schon viel früher,will ich auch, oder ich bestell ab"-zeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bietwahn (9. September 2006)

Es steht ausser Frage, dass Canyon die besten Bikes baut, ich denke schon lange sehnsüchtig an ein Nerve. Ich wollte zwar ein es7, da dies bei nur 200 Euro Unterschied zum es6 wesentlich besser ausgestattet ist, war aber leider ausverkauft in L. Nun kommen an das es6 anständige Laufräder, ich konnte nicht verstehen wie man bei solchen Superkomponeten am Laufrad ( welches ziemlich wichtig ist ) eine lumpige Deore Nabe verwendet. Die muss gegen Dt Swiss 240 oder wenigstens eine Onyx getauscht werden. Ich hab bei Ebay schon einige Leute gefunden, die ihr neues canyonlaufrad ( Sun SoS mit deore ) versteigern. Da hat Canyon nicht sehr gut kalkuliert.


----------



## waldfrucht (9. September 2006)

bietwahn schrieb:
			
		

> braintrust
> 
> Was heisst hier 4-5 Wochen warten, der Winter steht vor der Tür, was soll ich im November mit einem "geilen Bike", kann ich mir ins Wohnzimmer stellen oder statt meiner Freundin ins Bett legen ?
> Dann bestell ich lieber für das Frühjahr ein 2007 es7, Zeit zum Ansparen hat man ja genug.



Da hat sich dein Problem doch erledigt "Dann bestell ich lieber für das Frühjahr ein 2007 es7, .......".

Jemand anderes wird sich freuen!


----------



## bodo_nimda (11. September 2006)

tja leider wurde der termin auf die KW 39 nach hinten verlegt 

achja das gilt wohl für alle torque´s


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2006)

:-( zum glück ist das wetter ja gerade gut. und kw 39 bedeutet ja ende september, man bin ich begeistert.


----------



## bietwahn (11. September 2006)

Wenn ich das für mich hochrechne bedeutet es mindestens Kw 40, bis zur Auslieferung vielleicht kw41, sollte dies so kommen müsste ich zwangsläufig stornieren, da ich schon gern im Herbst noch gefahren wäre. Wer quält sich schon  im November ( ab 17.00 Uhr dunkel ) durch die Wälder. Dann kann man in seelenruhe aus dem neuen 2007er Angebot auswählen, bestellen und sich auf den Frühling freuen, 3- 4 Monate Wartezeit sind über den Winter  wohl kein Problem. (der Preisvorteil vom Sparbuch ist dann ohnehin verpufft). Wann kommen eigenlich bei Canyon üblicherweise die Kataloge mit den neuen Bikes.


----------



## braintrust (11. September 2006)

jau das is mist, das xc4 von meinem dad kommt auch frühstens kw39!!
sagmal ich hab mal ne frage wegen rahmengröße :
wir haben bisher immer M bikes gefahren(beim testen), er hat sich da am wohlsten gefühlt.haben dann auch M bestellt.
nun hab ich meinen dad dann gestern doch überreden können nochmal alles relevante zu messen und hab heute die hotline angerufen wegen abstimmung(vorbei-lenker etc)
der mann von der hotline meinte dann, dass wir eigtl ein S nehmen müssten.
nun meine frage, würde M noch gehen, wenn man den sattel eher tief lässt?
mein dad:
1,70m "groß", SL 77
das problem was sich ergibt ist, dass S ausverkauft ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (11. September 2006)

bietwahn schrieb:
			
		

> Wer quält sich schon  im November ( ab 17.00 Uhr dunkel ) durch die Wälder.



Du würdest dich wundern, was alles im Winter durch die Wälder fährt. Nightrides sind ja die schönste Art die kalte Jahreszeit mit dem Bike durchzumachen.


----------



## RonniD (11. September 2006)

Setz mich jetzt auch ins Wartezimmer. Torque 2 am 29.8. bestellt, MT in KW38. Mal sehen wann´s kommt.


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. September 2006)

jipppiiii am samstag kann ich mit habkeinnick das torque 2 abholen *freu*


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2006)

na das ist doch mal eine erfreuliche nachricht. da freue ich mich doch wie ein plätzchen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. September 2006)

he, ihr zwei. ihr habt doch nicht etwa ein torque2 in m bestellt, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2006)

nee, ein torque 2 in XL. und ich freu mich noch immer ) besonders bei dem wetter.


----------



## RonniD (12. September 2006)

Falls Du mich meinst, meins ist in L


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. September 2006)

quasi 2 mal ein torque 2 in XL


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2006)

jawohl mr. super genau *lachweg* für jeden eins und dann gleich mal den feldberg unsicher machen...


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. September 2006)

ZOMG!

canyon sollte sich beeilen mit meinem torque. ich hab heute nacht allen ernstes vom dhx 5.0 geträumt, hab dabei den druck in der hauptkammer minimiert um die progression der druckstufendämpfung per hand zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:
			
		

> ZOMG!
> 
> [...] vom dhx 5.0 geträumt, hab dabei den druck in der hauptkammer minimiert um die progression der druckstufendämpfung per hand zu testen.



na wenn das mal nicht ein traum ist


----------



## Single-Trail (12. September 2006)

die warterei macht mich auch noch ganz verrückt... hab vorgestern geträumt das mein grand canyon comp im bike guard gekommen ist und als ich den bike guard geöffnet hab kam ein babyblaues rennrad mit mtb reifensatz zum vorschein  

will entlich fahren es ist so ein super wetter


----------



## AlexBln (12. September 2006)

Hallo MTB´ler!
Lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe heute die Versandbestätigung für mein Canyon BigBear bekommen, bin jetzt mal gespannt wie sich ein "hochwertiges" Rad im Vergleich zu den "Baumarkträdern" fährt die ich vorher hatte


----------



## Single-Trail (12. September 2006)

AlexBln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MTBÂ´ler!
> Lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe heute die VersandbestÃ¤tigung fÃ¼r mein Canyon BigBear bekommen, bin jetzt mal gespannt wie sich ein "hochwertiges" Rad im Vergleich zu den "BaumarktrÃ¤dern" fÃ¤hrt die ich vorher hatte




*und ich erst:*

*vorher: *LAKES GT 1000 vom Fahrrad-Franz... echt nicht fÃ¼rs Mountainbiken geeignet meiner Meinung nach ein Fahrrad um gerade zur Schule zu fahren was aber unter dem Nahmen Mountainbike verkauft wird....musste so gut wie alle teile schon mal reparieren bzw. austauschen  .............
trotzdem schÃ¤tze ich es... schlieÃlich warâs ein Geschenk von meinen Eltern und ich hatte auch viele wunderschÃ¶ne Kilometer damit. (wenn man die ganzen Pannen jetzt mal in den Hintergrund stellt) 

*nachher:* Grand Canyon Comp... bald ist es so weit ich werde endlich ein hochwertiges Hardtail von Canyon fahren das mir von der Kombination der Parts und von der Optik her super gut gefÃ¤llt...  

diese Woche mÃ¼sste es kommen.... ich warte schon so lange darauf und zÃ¤hle jede Minute


----------



## unchained (12. September 2006)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ! Have fun !  Mir gings "damals" genauso ...


----------



## mischuer (13. September 2006)

so und ich trag mich nun auch zum dritten mal hier ein.
konnts mal wieder net lassen. Ein ES6 in M.


----------



## Single-Trail (14. September 2006)

shiti, noch ne woche warten weils verzögerungen gibt  

so langsahm glaub ich das die meinsten schon mit den 07ern unterwegs sind bevor ich mein bike hab


----------



## q328874 (14. September 2006)

Ich kann mich hier wieder austragen!  *freufreuhüpfimkreis*

Mein Grand Canyon Elite ist heute pünktlich nach dem Mittagsschläfchen angeliefert worden.  
Nun ist es zusammengebaut, grob eingestellt, teilweise eingebremst.
Feintuning und die Jungfernfahrt kommen morgen dran.

Der übrigen Wartegemeinschaft wünsche ich kurzweilige Tage.


----------



## Deleted 68079 (14. September 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> shiti, noch ne woche warten weils verzögerungen gibt
> 
> so langsahm glaub ich das die meinsten schon mit den 07ern unterwegs sind bevor ich mein bike hab



Gibt es denn tatsächlich immer noch Canyon-Kunden, deren 2006er Modell noch immer nicht ausgeliefert worden ist ?Im September 2006 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (14. September 2006)

Inspektion ESX7 --> heute ESX7 geputzt
und zur Post gebracht
.....nun bin ich wieder im Wartezimmer


----------



## Tresabal (14. September 2006)

Geniusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn tatsächlich immer noch Canyon-Kunden, deren 2006er Modell noch immer nicht ausgeliefert worden ist ?Im September 2006 ?



Hallo Geniusbiker,

jupp! Gibt es. Vornehmlich "Sparbuchkäufer" wie mich. Das ist halt das Opfer für einen guten Preis... 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob mein XC4 nächste Woche wirklich montiert wird.  

Gruß
Michael, aufgeregt wie 'ne Jungfrau in der Hochzeitsnacht


----------



## cyber-flo (14. September 2006)

Geniusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn tatsächlich immer noch Canyon-Kunden, deren 2006er Modell noch immer nicht ausgeliefert worden ist ?Im September 2006 ?


 
Ja und? Ich könnte ja sogar heute noch so ein Bike bestellen, und würde dann auch noch drauf warten.

Es werden ja kaum die Frühjahrsbesteller hier noch "unterwegs" sein...


----------



## Skymaster (14. September 2006)

Wie lange muss man denn erfahrungsgemäß warten wenn man ein ES im Dez/Jan ordert?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange muss man denn erfahrungsgemäß warten wenn man ein ES im Dez/Jan ordert?



ich würd fast sagen -> bis es fertig ist


----------



## Skymaster (14. September 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd fast sagen -> bis es fertig ist



man merkt, dass es schon spät ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2006)

naja du bist ja im wartezimmer 2006 - also einfach richtung 1. seite blättern und dort dann schauen wie lange die leute im durchschnitt warten.

kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf das bike selbst an, auf manche wartet man länger, auf manche kürzer.


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. September 2006)

*juhu* habe gestern abend die Mail bekommen das die Bike´s fertig sind und abgeholt werden können. Morgen früh fahren wir nach Koblenz und holen die Torque 2 ab. 
Ich verabschiede mich dann mal hier aus der Thread, bis denne 

Foto´s wird es später geben 

Gruß Bodo


----------



## Dragan (15. September 2006)

muss mich ja leider wieder hier ins Wartezimmer setzen nachdem man mir mein Big Mountain geklaut hat    .
Das schlimmste ist , das ich noch gar nicht  mein neues Fahrrad bestellen kann weils das erst gegen Ende des Jahres auf den Markt kommt und bisher weder Ausstattung noch Preis feststehen .
Also hab ich ja genug Zeit hier das Forum vollzuspamen


----------



## bietwahn (15. September 2006)

Habe heute die Mail bekommen, mein Nerve Es6 ist fertig und wird wohl bald per DHL auf die Reise gehen. 

bestellt 25.08., bestätigt 29.08., vorraussichtl. Montagetermin Kw38, fertiggestellt 15.09. ( kw 37)

Melde mich noch mal wenn das nerve fahrbereit auf dem Hof steht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

am 29.08 ein Grand Canyon Elite aus dem Sparbuch bestellt und heute abgeholt.
Nun ist mein altes ES nicht mehr allein.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2006)

so ich bin auch weg. heute morgen das torque zusammen mit bodo geholt. ein traum von bike. wie für mich gemacht.


----------



## stuffel72 (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

weiß einer vielleicht warum die gleichen oder ähnliche Bikes unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten haben, bei gleichen Bestelltermin bzw. Montagetermin.
Warte sehnsüchtig auf mein im Sparbuch erworbenes ES5.


----------



## mischuer (19. September 2006)

hehe es wird nun doch wiedermal spannend auch dieses Jahr.
Warte nun auch schon leckere 3 Wochen, nur ne AB mehr net.


----------



## Tresabal (19. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen und wollte meiner Bestellung noch etwas hinzufügen. Da habe ich erfahren, dass mein XC4 schon montiert ist und für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Juhu!  

Freu mich schon...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## alicarrera (19. September 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon ein Liefertermin bekommen, 
mit einem voraussichtl.Montagetermin in KW 38?(ES6/M)

alicarrera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (19. September 2006)

Tresabal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eben bei Canyon angerufen und wollte meiner Bestellung noch etwas hinzufügen. Da habe ich erfahren, dass mein XC4 schon montiert ist und für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Juhu!
> 
> ...



juhu² dann bin ich ja auch bald dran


----------



## peridol (19. September 2006)

alicarrera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand schon ein Liefertermin bekommen,
> mit einem voraussichtl.Montagetermin in KW 38?(ES6/M)



Das hätte ich auch gerne gewußt - dito KW38, XC5/L bei mir!

Grüße,

Peridol


----------



## bietwahn (20. September 2006)

ich hatte bei Bestellung eines es6 den vorrauss. Montagetermin KW 38. Das Rad war aber schon am 15.09 ( kw 37 ) fertig montiert. Es ist zwar leider noch nicht bei mir angekommen, da Eingang der Überweisung noch nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Westwood-Biker (20. September 2006)

peridol schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch gerne gewußt - dito KW38, XC5/L bei mir!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Peridol



Ich hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen und mein Montagetermin für das XC5/L ist von voraussichtlich KW37 auf 39 verschoben worden, weil noch einige Teile fehlen.


----------



## braintrust (20. September 2006)

so siehts bei mir auch aus für das xc4..neuer termin kw39


----------



## stuffel72 (20. September 2006)

habe gerade erfahren das für mein bestelltes ES5 auch noch Teile fehlen,
evtl. Liefertermin 40 kw
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!


----------



## waldfrucht (20. September 2006)

Also Vorbauten können nicht fehlen an meinem ist ein Syntace KW39 von 2004 verbaut worden!


----------



## mischuer (21. September 2006)

wo steht nochmal der vorauss. Montagetermin? hab zwar schonmal 2 bikes geordert, weiss aber nischt mehr.


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. September 2006)

In der schriftlichen Bestellbestätigung stand das bei mir. Meiner wurde aber von letzter Woche auf diese (38.) verlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (21. September 2006)

bei mir stand da nix, muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen. okok ich weiss das schönste ist ja das warten hier....


----------



## habkeinnick (21. September 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> okok ich weiss das schönste ist ja das warten hier....



quatsch...das schönste ist mit seinem neuen bike das fahren zu genießen. ich drücke euch die daumen, dass ihr eure bikes bald bekommt.


----------



## mischuer (21. September 2006)

quatsch ein Canyon-Besteller ohne Ersatzbike ist ne arme Sau


----------



## habkeinnick (21. September 2006)

ich arme sau


----------



## mischuer (21. September 2006)

Mir fehlen für 2007 mal wieder die Kinderbikes in 20 und 24 und was mit der Rohloff. mal in die breite gehen wär nett.


----------



## mischuer (21. September 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich arme sau


ach was, das geilste ist doch eh der winter, fetter schnee, jeder sturz wird zum vergnügen, und nen netten spätherbst gibts auch, am besten mit trockenen trais und schönem farbigenherbstlaubblätterwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2006)

stuffel72 schrieb:


> habe gerade erfahren das für mein bestelltes ES5 auch noch Teile fehlen,
> evtl. Liefertermin 40 kw
> Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!



Juhu, dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin für mein ES5 von KW41 einhalten können  Wobei früher auch nicht schlecht wäre....


----------



## braintrust (21. September 2006)

ja jetzt weiß ich was soo viele vor mir meinte, eine mail mit der benachrichtigung "sorry, bike verspätet sich um x-tage/wochen" wäre schon was feines


----------



## bietwahn (21. September 2006)

Habe heute mein wunderschönes Es6 ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, bestaunt und natürlich gleich durch den Herbstwald gejagd. 
Für alle noch wartenden, es lohnt sich egal wie lange es dauert. Bei mir exakt 20 Tage, von Bestellung bis Lieferung durch DHL.

Das wars für mich erst mal im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Single-Trail (22. September 2006)

Westwood-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen und mein Montagetermin für das XC5/L ist von voraussichtlich KW37 auf 39 verschoben worden, weil noch einige Teile fehlen.



bei mir auch voll der scheiß ich will entlich fahren es ist sooo ein geiles wetter da draussen schon seit 3 wochen....


----------



## mischuer (22. September 2006)

ja son automatisch generiertes Mail vorab, bei überschreitung des kommunizierten vorauss MT. wär schon ne feine Sache, aber da wurde ja schon oft drüber gepsrochen. Irgendwie haperts da halt noch. Ich hab seit 3 Wochen garnix gehört und keinerlei Info. Aber ich weiss ja wo ich bestellt hab.


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. September 2006)

Letzte Woche hamse mich auf Anfang dieser Woche vertröstet, ich hör natürlich von nix. Heute (Freitag) ruf ich an... "Ja bei den Torques hatten wir Probleme weil gewisse Teile noch nicht da waren. Aber nächste Woche ist Inventur, bis dahin sollte die Rechnung raus sein." Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## mischuer (25. September 2006)

und ohne Vorwarnung stand der bike-karton dann auf einmal da.
Mein ES6!!!!
bin total happy, die Talas ist ein Traum, und überhaupt fährt sich das Teil hervorragend.
Bike ist perfekt montiert und eingestellt.

Danke Canyon! Mein drittes bike von euch und wiedermal alles hervorragend.


----------



## bietwahn (25. September 2006)

Hallo Mischuer,

Fahre mein ES6 auch seit 4 Tagen, kann Deine Aussage nur bestätigen. Das Bike  
fährt sich einfach fantastisch. Ich werde jetzt nur noch die Laufräder wechseln, da die verbauten Deore Naben für ein Bike dieser Topaustattung eher eine Zumutung sind ( Felgen sind ok). Habe mir tolle Cane Creek Disc Räder mit xt Kassette besorgt. Auch der sattel ist eher eine Zumutung ( zumindest die Bequemlichkeit betreffend ), wechsle hier zu einem SPECIALIZED BG oder Sq lab 612. Dann ist das ES6 einfach perfekt.


----------



## mischuer (25. September 2006)

ja das einzige was mich stört sind auch die Deore Naben. Denke das ist auch noch etwas das Manko am Canyon-Konzept. Ne Mega-Gabel für den Preis aber dann wird da gespart. Klar dass man am Gesamtpreis hier unten bleiben muss, aber die Nabe ist doch auch ne Komponente wo viele drauf achten. Passt halt nicht ins Gesamtbild so eines bikes.

Was ich auch net verstehe: Der Sattel wird sehr oft angemosert, und die Standardsättel die von Canyon verbaut werden sind den meissten, jetzt über Jahre hinweg eigentlich zu hart. Denke hier könnte man zu ner ähnlich preisgünstigen bequemeren Alternative greifen.

Und die supergeilen Reflektoren: Ja die baut wirklich fast jeder weg, also weglassen, spart euch die Kosten und die Arbeit, ich sehe da überhaupt garkeinen Grund drin die anzubringen. 

und noch nen Katalog mit hinzulegen finde ich würde auch noch etwas bringen.


----------



## Radical (25. September 2006)

Dann werd ich mich malhier einreihen und hoffen das die Bestellbestätigung bald kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SusXT (25. September 2006)

I don't speak deutsch so i don't understand a word of all above. Only the word "wartzimmer"

My experience : I ordered my XC5 on the 8 of august. They would make the bike in week 34. Now we are week 39 and I still don't have my bike. "The poploc and rearsuspension are out of stock. It depends on RockShox when they can make your bike. Normaly it would be in week 39". Last week they told me that now they don't even have a clue when they will make him !!???  I have patients, but waiting for a month because of some parts....go to Bike-discount and they deliver within a week.
Does anyone experienced the same? How will this story end?


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. September 2006)

My Torque is also 2 weeks behind schedule, but 5 weeks is really annoying, I'd be rather pissed. They should be more honest with their time target in the first place. I can't imagine Sport Import told them: "We'll supply you next week" and then after you ordered: "Unfortunately it takes 5 more weeks, the ship was caught up in a traffic jam, sorry for that..."


----------



## Luzio (25. September 2006)

So, dann nehme ich hier auch mal Platz, nach dem mein Torque2/L sich auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben hat... Termin war eigentlich letzte Woche... naja, nach allen Berichten hier scheint sich das Warten ja wenigstens zu lohnen.


----------



## Radical (26. September 2006)

heute die Bestellbestätigung für Torque 3, KW 41...


----------



## unchained (26. September 2006)

man für 2000 piepen hätt ichs auch genommen !


----------



## braintrust (26. September 2006)

so gestern mail geschrieben, heute antwort...7-10 tage länger. sprich kw40 /41, da dienstag ja noch feiertag ist


----------



## thto (26. September 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> man für 2000 piepen hätt ichs auch genommen !



mach dir keinen kopf, das sparbuch 2007 kommt bestimmt, man muss sich langsam steigern


----------



## Radical (26. September 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> man für 2000 piepen hätt ichs auch genommen !



Eigentlich wollte ich das 2er, aber das gabs nicht mehr in M. Gab noch die Ausweichvariante 1 oder 3...


----------



## alphatester (27. September 2006)

Radical schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das 2er, aber das gabs nicht mehr in M. Gab noch die Ausweichvariante 1 oder 3...



Puh da hab ich wohl Schwein gehabt  Wann hast du deins denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (27. September 2006)

So nun nehme ich auch mal Platz
GrandCanyonComp bestellt - in der KW 42 solls fertig sein...


----------



## Radical (27. September 2006)

alphatester schrieb:


> Puh da hab ich wohl Schwein gehabt  Wann hast du deins denn bestellt?



ich glaub das war Donnerstag


----------



## Framecrasher (27. September 2006)

Mahlzeit, hab mich soeben registrieren lassen um hier auch mal schwafeln zu dürfen.
Ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen ein Torque 3 bestellt. Hab ne Auftragsbestätigung mit nem voraussichtlichen Montagetermin (KW 38) bekommen. Hab da Freitag angerufen um mal nachzuhaken. Da fehlen Teile und der Drahtesel kann minimum diese Woche montiert werden. Bin ja mal gespannt. Langsam wirds abends beängstigend dunkel wenn man durch den Busch perzt. Wenn die Auslieferung sich weiter verzögert muss ich mir ne berglampe auf den Helm basteln 
Jezt hab ich hier irgendwo mitbekommen, dass der DHL Fritz nicht mehr als 1500 Euro mitnimmt....... Ist natürlich genial weil ich die Kohle extra abgehoben hab....Naja muss der mir die Mühle eben für 1500Eur da lassen


----------



## Luzio (27. September 2006)

Das Gefühl kenn' ich irgendwie... Ich hatte auch vor ca. 4 Wochen bestellt, hatte ebenfalls KW38 für mein Torque2 - diese Woche ist Inventur, sprich alles dicht bei Canyon und nächste Woche Dienstag ist Feiertag - stelle mich also schon mal auf übernächste Woche ein... Naja, es wird sich lohnen.


----------



## Faunus Deus (27. September 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Das Gefühl kenn' ich irgendwie... Ich hatte auch vor ca. 4 Wochen bestellt, hatte ebenfalls KW38 für mein Torque2 - diese Woche ist Inventur, sprich alles dicht bei Canyon und nächste Woche Dienstag ist Feiertag - stelle mich also schon mal auf übernächste Woche ein... Naja, es wird sich lohnen.



Mein T2 war für KW 37 vorgesehen, habe heute das Versprechen bekommen,
daß es im Laufe der nächsten Woche fertig wird!! 

Mal sehen...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. September 2006)

bodo und ich haben unser torque 2 auch nur schon in KW 37 bekommen, weil wir auf ein teil verzichtet haben. fahren war uns wichtiger ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunus Deus (27. September 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...weil wir auf ein teil verzichtet haben...



...die 36????


----------



## habkeinnick (27. September 2006)

Faunus Deus schrieb:


> ...die 36????



nö bei uns war der sattel nicht vorrätig. wir haben nett gefragt ob wir es auch ohne sattel abholen können und zack hatten wir es   

und das fahren macht riesig spaß


----------



## RonnyS (27. September 2006)

Inspektion gemacht -- Bike nach einer Woche wieder da !


----------



## ohshitdude (27. September 2006)

Hallo an alle die "warten" !!!
Hab gestern meine Bestätigung bekommen. 41KW -> ES6.
Wie sieht das mit den voraussichtlichen Terminen aus, werden die meist eingehalten? Oder wie ist die Quote?
Grüße an alle denen es genauso geht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuffel72 (28. September 2006)

Hallo,

also hier meine Story:

bestellt ein ES 5 am 25.08.09 (Beginn der Sparbuchaktion),
Bestellbestätigung Mitte 35 KW mit voraussichlichen Montagetermin 37 KW,
37 KW E-mail an Hotline, Antwort:"Ihr Rad sollte spätestens Anfang nächster Woche versendet werden."(also 38 KW),
Mitte 38 KW nochmal nachgefragt was mit dem Liefertermin ist,
Antwort:" wir können Ihr Rad noch nicht ausliefern, weil wir Federgabeln
nachbestellen mussten", 
ne andere Gabel wollten sie auch nicht einbauen,
Auslieferung Anfang Oktober,( Wunsch 40 KW, Realität 41 KW - ???)

Frage an Canyon: Ist bei Bestellung bzw. Vergabe des Montagetermins nicht
bekannt wieviele Teile noch am Lager sind ? 

An alle Wartenden: Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf, eines schönen Tages wird es an der Tür klingeln und der Postmann ist da?


----------



## Luzio (28. September 2006)

Bei mir hat auch der Sattel gefehlt - aber keiner hat mit sich reden lassen - wollte das Teil auch ohne Sattel abholen... naja, ich hoffe auf nächste Woche.


----------



## thto (28. September 2006)

Canyon Bicycles fährt auf KMS ab
Canyon Bicycles hat KMS mit dem Re-Design seines Erscheinungsbildes beauftragt. Im Rahmen eines ganzheitlichen Corporate-Identity-Prozesses betreuen die Münchner Designer den Hersteller exklusiver Sportfahrräder in den Bereichen Markenentwicklung, Corporate Design und Kommunikation im Raum. Das neue Erscheinungsbild, dessen zentrales Element ein markanter, nach links gekippter Schriftzug ist, wurde samt neu entworfenem Messeauftritt bereits Anfang September auf der Eurobike 2006 in Friedrichshafen präsentiert. 

[ veröffentlicht gestern, 15:56 Uhr - gk ]


----------



## RonniD (28. September 2006)

Bei mir war´s ähnlich. Montagtermin KW 38, da keine Info von Canyon kam mal selber nachgefragt, jetzt KW40. 
Wobei wenn ich an die Inventur und Eure Mails bezüglich fehlender Teile lese,
werde ich mich wohl eher auf KW41 einstellen


----------



## Fat Man (29. September 2006)

Mein torque 2 sollte auch in KW 38 montiert werden. Hab mal nachgefragt ob man benachrichtigt wird ( per E mail ) wenns noch länger dauert. 
Antwort:" neee wegen so geringfügiger Verzögerungen doch nicht !!! "


----------



## Astaroth (30. September 2006)

Servus,
habe mir gerade ein Torque 3 in der Grösse L bestellt und nehme hier somit brav und artig meinen Platz ein  !!! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (30. September 2006)

Willkommen, Ahnungsloser.











Jungs, *Frischfleisch!!!*


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
mal eine Frage wo kann ich einsehen ob das Torque 3 in der Grösse L überhaupt noch lieferbar ist  ??? Hab zwar die Mail bekommen das meine Bestellung bei Canyon angekommen ist und das ich mir das besagte Torque 3 bestellt hab aber da ja Sparbuchzeit ist bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ob es das Bike auch noch wirklich gibt. Fragen über Fragen! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Radical (1. Oktober 2006)

Das wirst du merken wenn die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung kommt oder alternativ anrufen (wenn du durchkommst)...


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
aha dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als den morgigen Montag abzuwarten um dann persönlich dort mal anzurufen wie es den mit dem Torque 3 bei mir ausschaut! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## aIV (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

hab mir ein Yellow... online bestellt (schon ein paar Tage her)
(wohl das letzte in meiner groesse, hab mich tierisch gefreut)

jetzt hoff ich dass ich die letzten Sonnentage noch mitnehmen kann
*grinsUndSchielAufDiesenFettenThread*

aber die machen echt erstmal inventur und sind bis Mi weg *grmblfx*
man, aber doch nicht wenn ICH bestelle
*vollUngeduldigMinutenZaehl*

ok, setz ich mich erstmal hier mit rein ..

PS: Mein erstes "wertiges" Bike ;-)


----------



## Luzio (4. Oktober 2006)

Und wieder eine Woche später... da kommt Stimmung auf.


----------



## bodo_nimda (4. Oktober 2006)

ach jungs net aufregen, ich habe mein torque 2 seit dem 16.9. zuhause und am 18.9. wurde bei mir ein leistenbruch festgestellt und ich bin seit dem nur einmal gefahren und muss noch mindestens 6 wochen paussieren 

drück euch die daumen das ihr nicht mehr lange warten müsst


----------



## braintrust (4. Oktober 2006)

so mitte kw40 ists ja nu, angesagt war mal kw38 

gute besserung


----------



## Astaroth (4. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
von mir auch mal zuerst eine gute Besserung und nun zum wesentlichen. Habe heute endlich mal bei Canyon durchläuten können wie es den mit dem Torque 3 ausschaut und da meinte der nette Herr am anderen Ende der Leitung das es das Torque 3 noch gibt und wenn ich es mir letztes WE über Internet bestellt habe dann müsste ich noch eins bekommen      !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tresabal (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

nach einer knappen Stunde Warteschleife, Ansagengeblubber und nervtötendem Gedudel (ich konnte das Warteschleifen-Lied ja noch nie leiden, JETZT hasse ich es  ) hab ich es doch noch geschafft, mit einem richtigen, echten und vermutlich auch lebendigen Hotline-Mitarbeiter von Canyon zu sprechen.  *freu*

Mein XC 4 steht seit letzter Woche verpackt in Koblenz im Lager. Schuld an der Versandverzögerung ist die Inventur bei Canyon. Scheint problematisch zu sein, einen Pappkarton dem DHL-Spezi mitzugeben...nun ja.  

Morgen soll es aber endlich abgeschickt werden. Schau'n wir mal...

Grüße
Michael, der heute nach 45 Minuten Kontaktaufnahmeversuch schon an Stornierung dachte...


----------



## amd-user (4. Oktober 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ach jungs net aufregen, ich habe mein torque 2 seit dem 16.9. zuhause und am 18.9. wurde bei mir ein leistenbruch festgestellt und ich bin seit dem nur einmal gefahren und muss noch mindestens 6 wochen paussieren
> 
> *Gute Besserung  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Framecrasher (4. Oktober 2006)

Naja...da müssten ja mitlerweile so einige Kartons mit Drahteseln stehen, die der DHL Mann gerne mitnehmen würde wenn er denn dürfte  

Am besten wäre, wenn da jetzt die Räder wegen der ganzen Inventuraufregung zu den falschen Kunden versendet werden und wir uns dann auf nem grossen Parkplatz treffen und lustiges Rädertauschen veranstalten, das wär doch mal was 

Naja mal Spass beiseite, wer ein bisschen Ahnung hat weiss, dass das alles Probleme sind die in jedem Business ständig passieren und somit von vorne herein ein zu kalkulieren sind. Wenn Parts fehlen dann nicht weil der Lutz die zuhause in der Garage versteckt , sondern weil, genau wie canyon die Hersteller der Parts, auch auf Ihre Rohstoffe warten. Es gibt, so zeigen es viele Einträge im Forum, auch Leute die haben das Fits ne Woche nach der Bestellung schon zwischen den Beinen. Ich denke mal dass es canyon so auch am liebsten ist, aber dat fluppt eben net immer...

Und wenn man sich das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ansieht..... *dann scheiss ich* *auf die zwei Wochen *

PS an Canyon: Nur weil ich das jetzt geschrieben habe heißt das nicht dass Ihr die anderen Drahtesel jetzt alle vor meinem montieren dürft,ne


----------



## Astaroth (4. Oktober 2006)

Na dann hab ich ja nochmals Glück gehabt mit meinem 3er, aber ich glaubs erst wenn ich es unter meinem Hintern hab und es damit so richtig krachen lassen kann.
45Minuten in der Warteschleife  musste heute nur maximal 2Minuten warten  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Tresabal (4. Oktober 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> 45Minuten in der Warteschleife  musste heute nur maximal 2Minuten warten  !!!



 

Angeber!


----------



## alphatester (5. Oktober 2006)

Tollll

Nachdem man mir für das bestellte Torque 2 einen Liefertermin in der 41.kw zugesagt hat, kommt dann gestern ne mail mit dem Vermerk, man hab eine Fehlbestand bei der Inventur festgestellt und können nun leider gar kein bike liefern. 
Komisch nur, dass man auf der Website immernoch Torques bestellen kann?! Ist das vielleicht nur ein Marketing - Trick?? Man verweist schließlich in derselben mail auf die neuen Modelle 2007.... 
Wenn wir in unserer Firma einen Liefertermin zusagen, fühlen wir uns daran gebunden und lehnen den auftrag nicht eine Woche vor Auslieferung ab!

Ist es anderen auch wie mir ergangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat Man (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
wann hast du dein Torque denn bestellt ?
Hab meins Ende August bestellt und grad mit der Hotline gesprochen, wird vermutlich binnen 10 Tagen geliefert.


----------



## alphatester (5. Oktober 2006)

in der 37.kw. 

Schlecht ist, das eine Auftragsbestätigung geschickt wurde.


----------



## LukasL (5. Oktober 2006)

hallo

ich habe mir vor 3 wochen das big bear comp größe m bestellt.
weiß zufällig jemqand ob das noch lieferbar is und wie lang des dann noch dauert???

habe bis jetzt nur die bestell bestätigung bekommen. auf der stand aber auch nur " unter vorbehalt der ware ab außenlager"^^

mfg lukas


----------



## mischuer (5. Oktober 2006)

LukasL schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe mir vor 3 wochen das big bear comp größe m bestellt.
> weiß zufällig jemqand ob das noch lieferbar is und wie lang des dann noch dauert???
> ...


dann kriegste dass auch, demnächst


----------



## braintrust (5. Oktober 2006)

gibbet noch das tourque 1/3?


----------



## stuffel72 (5. Oktober 2006)

Anruf bei Hotline:" Bike bzw. Teile sind kommisioniert und zur Montage vorbereitet, es muß sich nur noch ein Mechaniker finden der es montiert" 

Wer meldet sich freiwillig?  

Liefertermin 41., 42. KW

Heißt das ich bekomme tatsächlich mein Bike demnächst, kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## braintrust (5. Oktober 2006)

naja sagen wir mal so, ich warte nun seit kw 38


----------



## mischuer (5. Oktober 2006)

warten ist deshalb so megadolle weil man sich dann um so mehr freut wenn der bock da steht


----------



## Fat Man (5. Oktober 2006)

Woche 38 hä ?
Ich warte schon seit Woche 35 und find das so geil. Wahrscheinlich zerreißts mich vor Freude wenns da ist.


----------



## Tresabal (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

heute kam die erlösende E-Mail:

_"Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

usw. "_

Ach wie schön.  

Jetzt soll sich die DHL-Truppe noch ein wenig sputen, dann kann ich Samstagabend vielleicht schon die erste Runde mit dem neuen Radl fahren.  

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

dann reih ich mich mal in die Reihe der Wartenden für das Torque ein...

Modell : Torque 3 in Größe S

Bestellt: 04.09.06

Vorraussichtlicher Termin : KW 38

Laut Hotlineauskunft von gestern, wird es frühestens KW 42   was mit dem Rad. Wobei mir gesagt wurde das ich noch froh sein kann, dass ich es überhaupt bekomme, da nach der Inventur einige Bestellungen storniert werden mußten  ....

Wann habt ihr denn so eure Radl bestellt?

RIDE ON!

Daniel


----------



## braintrust (6. Oktober 2006)

hm ich mach vorkasse, bekomm ich den überweisungsauftrag per post oder per email? langsam fang ich an zu zweifeln


----------



## Fat Man (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Daniel,

ich hab mein Torque 2 Größe L in KW 35 bestellt und bekomme es laut Hotline möglicherweise schonEnde KW 41. 
Glauben tu ich das erst wenns da ist !


----------



## Tresabal (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

es ist DAAAAAA!  

Heute kam mein XC4. DHL war schneller als erwartet. Zusammengeschraubt ist das Teil auch schon und die ersten 10 Kilometer sind auch auf dem Tacho. Man, ist das ein Fahrgefühl. Schon was anderes, als mein 10 Jahre altes Gefährt.  

Das Rad ist in tadellosem Zustand. Es gibt nur ein gaaaanz leichtes Bremsscheibenschleifen, kaum der Rede wert. Sonst passt alles.







(Die Reflektoren kommen noch raus...)

Ich wünsche Euch, dass ihr eure Bikes möglichst bald erhaltet. Nur Geduld, es lohnt sich!  

Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Jedenfalls bis zum nächsten Canyon-Bike.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Oktober 2006)

Diese Woche hab ich aber nen ehrlichen Typen an der Hotline erwischt. Er hat mich zur Abwechslung mal nicht auf nächste Woche vertröstet, sondern zugegeben, dass er keine Ahnung hat wann die Kiste fertig ist...


----------



## s-flo (6. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

gesell mich auch mal hier dazu. Hab letzten Sonntag ein Tourque 1 bestellt und hoffe jetzt drauf, dass die Jungs von Canyon noch eins übrig haben...

Gruß vom Flo


----------



## Fat Man (7. Oktober 2006)

Welches Bike hast Du Dir denn bestellt, und in welcher KW ?


----------



## s-flo (7. Oktober 2006)

Heute kam die Bestellbestätigung per Post bei mir an.
vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 43


----------



## Astaroth (7. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
bei mir auch @s-flo, ach ja bestellt hab ich eine Torque 3 in der Grösse L  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-flo (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab das Torque 1 übrigens auch in Größe L bestellt


----------



## aIV (7. Oktober 2006)

Als ich heut von Arbeit nach Hause kam hatte ich einen blauen Zettel im Briefkasten,
dacht schon das Buch von amazon waere endlich da  aber was mir mein Nachbar
dann in die Hand drueckte war ein echter BikeGuard *Juhuuu*

Mein erst vor 2-3 Wochen bestelltes YS ist da   
(ja, sooo schnell kanns gehen)

Ich poste evtl. spaeter noch ein Bild, bin aber grad viel zu aufgeregt und
muss erstmal schnell den Karton aufreissen ....


----------



## Framecrasher (7. Oktober 2006)

Also, es ist wieder ein Torque 3 mehr zu haben, da ich meine Bestellung per fax storniert habe heute nachmittag. Hab da vorgestern angerufen und derjenige sagte mir dann ich solle Ende nächster Woche mal nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen. Dat dauert mir zu lang, nicht dass ich das Torque gerne hätte, aber da spar ich liber noch ein bissel, fahre übern Winter meine anderen Kisten und bestell mir im Frühjahr ein FRX, die sehen nämlich mal richtig geil aus die Dinger mit der Totem und so...Die müssten die ja dann auf Lager haben


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (8. Oktober 2006)

...bald ist es soweit ....bald ist es soweit....bald ist es soweit....

              Nerve ES5 Bestellbestätigung 05.09.06

....es kommt nächste Woche...es kommt nächste Woche...es kommt nächste Woche.... GANZ BESTIMMMT!!!

man muss nur fest dran glauben


----------



## unchained (8. Oktober 2006)

das wird schon


----------



## Fischie (9. Oktober 2006)

Super! Heute ist die Bestellbestätigung per Post angekommen und KW 42/43 soll mein Comp dann bei mir sein...nervösaufdemStuhlumhergerutsche...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical (9. Oktober 2006)

Eigentlich soll es ja die Woche kommen...


----------



## SusXT (9. Oktober 2006)

XC5 arrived...after  2 months


----------



## peridol (9. Oktober 2006)

am 28.08. bestellt, heute endlich das lang herbeigesehnte email:



> -------- Original Message --------
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...



vielleicht geht sich am WoE schon ein Trip mit dem neuen Radl aus?


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

hm bei mir ist noch nix angekommen 
hab am 25.08 bestellt 

dann mal toi toi toi


----------



## Tresabal (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo braintrust,

Du hattest doch auch ein XC4 bestellt, oder? Ruf vielleicht mal bei Canyon an und frag nach dem aktuellen Stand. Ich hatte am 02.09.06 bestellt. Am 19. war es schon laut beigelegtem Zertifikat montiert worden und stand dann gute 2 Woche irgendwo im Lager. O-Ton der Hotline: _"Nanu, warum ist das denn noch nicht versand worden...?!"_ Nicht das es bei Deinem das selbe ist.

Und Fragen kostet nichts. (Außer bei Canyon ein Höchstmaß an Geduld und Nerven  )

Grüße
Michael, eben von einer 35 Km Rund zurück. Der Nitrox kennt keine Gnade *Autsch*


----------



## braintrust (10. Oktober 2006)

ahhhh watt sowas gibs auch?!?!
werd morgen dann gleich mal anrufen!
danke für den tipp

jau war auch nen xc4*g*


----------



## Single-Trail (10. Oktober 2006)

so ich gehöre nun auch zu den glücklichen canyon besitzern  

hab mein grand canyon comp gestern abgeholt...

ist mega erotisch das Bike  

hab heute direkt mal ne 40 km  Tour gemacht


----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> so ich gehöre nun auch zu den glücklichen canyon besitzern
> 
> hab mein grand canyon comp gestern abgeholt...
> 
> ...



guten morgen ,

viel spass mit dem neuen geschoss 

ein freund von mir will sich nächstes jahr ein es oder esx kaufen, weisst du ob die 2007er modelle in M im Laden zum Probefahren bereit standen ? 

viele grüße und danke für eine antwort

thorsten


----------



## DaMudda (11. Oktober 2006)

Das tät mich auch mal interessieren ab wann die neuen '07er Modelle zur Probefahrt bereit stehen. Habs ja auch nicht so weit nach Koblenz!!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

zur Zeit sind wir noch voll im Katalogstress. Neue Musterbikes sind zwar schon da, aber noch nicht im Shop, da wir diese noch für Fotoshootings (Action- und Studioshoots) benötigen. Ich melde mich hier, sobald die 2007er Räder im Shop stehen, einen genauen Zeitplan kann ich aber noch nicht nennen, sorry.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. Oktober 2006)

schade wollten nächsten samstag mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Astaroth (11. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
habe heute eine zweite Bestellbestätigung für mein Torque 3 von Canyon erhalten  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Chris B. (11. Oktober 2006)

Um mich hier auch mal zu melden, ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf mein Torque 1 in L, war eigentlich für die 40.KW geplant, aber laut der Info Hotline wird es wohl die 42.KW. Schade eigentlich, freu mich nämlich wie ein Wichtel auf Weihnachten auf mein erstes Canyon. Und dann ab ins Siebengebirge...


----------



## Luzio (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Wartezeit verschiebt sich von einer illusorischen Montageankündigung zur nächsten und auch für einen guten Preis lasse ich mir nicht alles bieten. Wenn das bei Reklamationen und Reparaturen genau so abläuft, ist das für mich schlichtweg inakzeptabel. Bin vom Produkt absolut überzeugt, die Mitarbeiter sind durchweg nett (und werden als Biker sicher Verständnis für meinen Frust haben) - aber was hilft das, wenn man als Kunde null Planungssicherheit hat.


----------



## stuffel72 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

7 Wochen nach Bestellung ist mein ES 5 auf dem Postweg, ist das nicht geil?


----------



## braintrust (13. Oktober 2006)

mein bike ist seit gestern in der montage...kann wohl gegen ende nächste woche damit rechen, schaun wir mal


----------



## Chris B. (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi, wann hast Du bestellt?
Ich habe am 11. September bestellt und noch keinen genauen Termin "voraussichtlich Anfang 42 KW." heißt es bei mir.
Gruß


----------



## braintrust (13. Oktober 2006)

am 25.08 bestellt, von kw38 auf kw41 verschoben. 
canyon hat wohl gerenell 2 wochen verzug, wurde mir so per mail gesagt...bei fragen eifnach denen ne mail schreiben oder per telefon fragen


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt haben sie bei der Inventur rausgefunden, dass sie zu wenige Bremsen haben, obwohl mir vor der Inventur schon zugesagt wurde, dass alle Teile für mein Torque da sind und sie es nur noch montieren müssten. Neueste Prognose: KW42 statt ursprünglich KW37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (13. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
wenn das Torque von Blackwater Park nächste Woche montiert wird dann könnte ich doch auch mein Torque nächste Woche erhalten oder? Mein ursprünglicher Liefertermin ist für die KW 43 angesetzt. Man das wäre eine feine Sache wenn ich mein Bike früher bekommen würde als wie geplant.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (13. Oktober 2006)

so... Nerve ES5 ist da ...Nerve ES5 ist da ....Nerve ES5 ist da.

wusst ichs doch (hat doch was gebracht  ) 

und nun wird gefahren...gefahren...gefahren


----------



## Luzio (17. Oktober 2006)

Nun ist der September verstrichen und der goldene Oktober packt auch die Koffer und nach diversen Wochen der Wartens und Ärgerns frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie viel ein günstiger Preis wert ist...


----------



## braintrust (17. Oktober 2006)

ja bei mir fängst auch langsam an mit zweifeln...hab am DO angerufen watt los ist..."bike ist in der montage" ...bis heute kam nix...das doch blöde


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2006)

das wird schon. wie andere schon geschrieben haben entschädigt das bike dann für die warterei.

hilft euch zwar nicht weiter, aber mein torque macht riesig spaß.

ich drück euch die daumen für ne schnelle montage.


----------



## unchained (17. Oktober 2006)

Schafft ihr schon ! ..... meins steht zur Zeit auch. Ich warte auf Kette, Ritzel, Zahnkranz, Kettenblätter und Schaltzüge......  Aber es ist ein traum das ES7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (17. Oktober 2006)

So, ich warte nun seit *einem* unglaublich langem Tag auf mein Canyon Bike 

In 3 Wochen soll es angeblich verschickt werden (laut. Bestellhotline)! Mal schauen! 

mfg
h34d


mfg
h34d


----------



## LukasL (17. Oktober 2006)

h34d schrieb:


> So, ich warte nun seit *einem* unglaublich langem Tag auf mein Canyon Bike
> 
> In 3 Wochen soll es angeblich verschickt werden (laut. Bestellhotline)! Mal schauen!
> 
> ...





Welches haste denn bestellt?? 


Mein big bear is heut gekommen. Hat mich sehr gewundert das es heut schon kommt da ich erst gestern die email bekommen hab das es verschickt wurde^^. Macht aber einen heidenspass damit zu fahrn


----------



## h34d (18. Oktober 2006)

Ebenfalls ein Big Bear Comp !

mfg
h34d


----------



## braintrust (18. Oktober 2006)

grml...hab immer noch keine news...nur dass mein montage auftrag merkwürdigerweise schon 2x ausgedruckt wurde...(hatte in kw39 sowie kw41 nochmal angefragt)


----------



## Luzio (18. Oktober 2006)

Heute zweite Bestellbestätigung bekommen, neuer Termin KW 44 - das sind dann schon 6 Wochen über Datum - bin echt bedient!


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Schafft ihr schon ! ..... meins steht zur Zeit auch. Ich warte auf Kette, Ritzel, Zahnkranz, Kettenblätter und Schaltzüge......  Aber es ist ein traum das ES7



Du hast Dein Bike doch erst ein Paar Monate.
Wieviele Km hast du denn schon runter das du alle Verschleissteile ersetzt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## unchained (18. Oktober 2006)

ich muss nicht alle Teile ersetzen, habe nur sozusagen schonmal auf halde gekauft, damit ich nich in ner wettkampfphase aufeinmal ohne kettenblätter dastehe.....

Nötig war ne neue kette, züge, die total aufgeribbelt waren, dank canyon  und  neue kettenblätter ..... ritzel, schaltung und umwerfer sind noch top


----------



## Radical (18. Oktober 2006)

Heute Anruf bekommen. Verschiebt sich voraussätzlich um zwei Wochen weil sie keine bremsen haben...


----------



## unchained (18. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Fat Man (18. Oktober 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> grml...hab immer noch keine news...nur dass mein montage auftrag merkwürdigerweise schon 2x ausgedruckt wurde...(hatte in kw39 sowie kw41 nochmal angefragt)



Hallo, 

hab heute mal wieder mit der Canyon Hotline telefoniert, wie seit nun mehr sechs Wochen einmal wöchentlich. Aussage: Montageauftrag am 13.10. ausgestellt nun noch ca. 10 Werktage Montagezeit bis Auslieferung.
Bei meiner Bestellung in KW 35 hieß es Montagetermin KW 38 nun wird es wohl KW 44 bis ich es hab.
Meine Bekannten denen ich das erzähl wälzen sich schon am Boden vor Lachen.
Hoffentlich ist das Torque 2 das ganze auch Wert !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2006)

@ Fat Man So geht es mir auch schon einige Zeit, zwei Kumpels mit denen ich am WE öfter unterwegs bin lachen sich auch schon einen... 

Aber wie schon so oft erwähnt... das Warten wird sich schon lohnen... und ob es jetzt noch 1 oder 2 wochen dauert ist doch langsam auch egal.. Wetter ist Mist und Bikeparks machen jetzt auch dicht...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Chris B. (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe die Hoffnung mit meinem neuen Torque noch in den Bikepark zu kommen auch schon aufgegeben, nachdem ich immer um mindestens 1 Woche vertröstet werde. Ist ja alles gut und schön, dass die Mitarbeiter so nett sind und die Bikes so gut und günstig, aber man überlegt sich doch beim nächsten Bikekauf ob man diesen ganzen Mist nochmal mitmacht. Ich hoffe mein Torque entschädigt für das ganze grausame Warten.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2006)

Es ist eben der Preis! Nachdem ich auch immer wieder vertrÃ¶stet wurde, habe ich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Bestellung zu stornieren. Das lohnt sich allerdings Ã¼berhaupt nicht.. schon die 2600â¬ Normalpreis vom Torque 3 sind schon sehr sehr gut, aber fÃ¼r 2000â¬ ist der Preis unschlagbar... Selbst bei anderen bekannten Versendern liegt ein sogar minimal schlechter ausgestattetes Kona bei 3500â¬... Geld regiert die Welt, so ist es eben...

AuÃerdem muss man ja bei aller VerÃ¤rgerung bedenken, dass die Jungs von Canyon uns ja nicht aus lauter Lust und Dollerei warten lassen. Ich denke das sie auch die RÃ¤der lieber heute als morgen versenden wÃ¼rden. Bei einem hakt es an der Bremse, beim anderen vielleicht an der Gabel... letztes Jahr blieb eine Lieferung Rahmen liegen. Sind halt auch alles Dinge an denen Canyon schlecht was Ã¤ndern kann...

Ich habe mich mit meinem Schicksal langsam abgfunden 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## braintrust (18. Oktober 2006)

aber erst doch soooo schönes wetter


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Oktober 2006)

Mich (im August bestellt, Status letzte Woche: "nächste Woche") würde auch mal interessieren wie das ganze da abläuft. Ich stell mir das ungefähr so vor: Die krassen Verzögerungen im Moment liegen hauptsächlich an der Sparbuch-Aktion. Sie nehmen einfach so viele Bestellungen entgegen wie sie Rahmen haben, dann kümmern sie sich um die Komponenten. Und damit ihnen die Kunden in der Zwischenzeit nicht weglaufen, heißt es immer "nächste Woche", anstatt direkt zu sagen, dass es 2 Monate dauert. Bei so vielen Zulieferern braucht wahrscheinlich immer mindestens einer so lange, und dass sie genug Werkstattkapazität haben, für den Fall dass doch mal alle Teile sofort ankommen, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.
Aber das is halt wie schon gesagt der Preis für den Preis, vom Kauf zurücktreten könnte man ja wahrscheinlich schon wenns einem zu bunt wird.


----------



## cyber-flo (18. Oktober 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> Die krassen Verzögerungen im Moment liegen hauptsächlich an der Sparbuch-Aktion.


 
Das glaub ich auch, mein XC5 hatte ich innerhalb von knapp 4 Wochen (Ende Juli bis Mitte August). Da bin ich doch froh, vor der Sparbuchaktion bestellt zu haben...


----------



## tobi.ass (18. Oktober 2006)

Ab morgen ist bei Canyon wieder ein ES-X6 fvür einen von Euch zu haben. Bin heute 400 km eine Strecke nach Süddeutschland gedüst um für einen fairen Kurs ein fast neuwertiges ES-X7 zu schießen  
Jo, auch auch warte schon ab der 36KW auf mein Bike, aber mit der Warterei hat es nix zu tun. Bei dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnius muss man das auch in Kauf nehmen .... nun denn, bei die Chance auf eins der schon lange vergriffenen ES-X7 war einfach zu gut!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2006)

Hipp Hipp Horey... Habe heute die Versandbestätigung fpür mein Torque 3 bekommen...

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Fat Man (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Daniel,

in welcher KW hattest du deines denn bestellt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2006)

Das war um den 25. August... Hatte als ersten Montagetermin KW38

Mfg Daniel


----------



## RonniD (20. Oktober 2006)

Nach 4 Wochen Verzögerung, ist gestern endlich mein Torque 2 gekommen. Heut geht´s ans zusammenbauen und an die erste Runde ;-)


----------



## thto (20. Oktober 2006)

jungens viel spässle denkt mal an ein paar geile pics in der gallerie


----------



## Astaroth (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
hab mein Torque 3 immer noch nicht bekommen  muss aber auch sagen das ich erst am 30.09.2006 bestellt hab und das bei mir ein Termin mit der Lieferung in der KW 43 angegeben wurde, sprich nächste Woche  nun hoff ich das der Termin eingehalten werden kann!

MfG
Astaroth

PS: für Schreibfehler übernehm ich keine Verantwortung bin noch voll dicht von gestern


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Oktober 2006)

lol 30.9. bist ja noch ganz grün hinter den ohren. man lebt sich hier aber schnell ein.


----------



## Fat Man (20. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, ich gönne ja jedem sein Bike aber wie macht Canyon das eigentlich, daß Menschen, die ihre Torques viel früher als andere bestellt haben, diese viel später bekommen.
Wahrscheinlich wird gewürfelt und dann lachen die Monteure sich kaputt, wenn wieder einer von vorne ganz nach hinten muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2006)

Naja wie gesagt... ich habe KW34 bestellt... also paßt es doch noch... wirst deins bestimmt auch die Tage bekommen..


----------



## Fat Man (20. Oktober 2006)

war auch nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## Astaroth (20. Oktober 2006)

Grün nicht aber eventuell noch ein wenig blau von dem vielen SCHEISS Schnaps von gestern !!!
Kann ja auch nichts dafür falls ich mein Torque vor euch bekommen sollte  .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## h34d (21. Oktober 2006)

So, ich hab nen Montagetermin! Kallenderwoche 44! Das ist in 2 Wochen, hoffentlich halten die das ein 

mfg
h34d


----------



## braintrust (21. Oktober 2006)

es gibt nen generellen verzug von 2 wochen, mach also kw46 draus


----------



## Chris B. (22. Oktober 2006)

Oder 3 Wochen !!! So Langsam Frust Ohne Ende !!!


----------



## braintrust (22. Oktober 2006)

jo, willkommen in KW43 
ursprünglich hatte kw38...werd montag nochmal anrufen/mailen, schaun wir mal


----------



## h34d (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Canyon immer so langen Verzug hat heißt das doch das sie viel zu tun haben!
Warum bitte stellen sie dann nicht ein paar neue Fahrradmechaniker ein?

Finde das irgendwie komisch. Weil das ganze ist ja net von heute auf morgen so, sondern schon länger!


mfg
h34d

edit: Oh sehe grad auf der Homepage das sie Zweiradmechaniker suchen! Das ist doch schonmal ein anfang!


----------



## braintrust (22. Oktober 2006)

naja das mit dem verzug wäre halt nich so ärgerlich, wenn man nicht immer seinem bike hinterherrennen müsste....ne mail mit "hi, sorry wir sind im verzug um xx wochen, dein bike ist wahrscheinlich am xy dran" würde ja schon reichen...hab noch keine tel-flat...
canyon ist halt auch auf x-verschiedene zulieferer angewiesen, da kanns halt schnell mal zu verzögerungen kommen, ist ja auch kein problem....und das mit den mehr mechaniker ist auch ne sache...obs wirtschaftlich ist nur für den rückstand extra leute zu holen


----------



## Radical (22. Oktober 2006)

Also bei mir haben sie gleich die Woche angerufen wo der Montagetermin war ohne das ich eine Mail oder irgendwas geschrieben hab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat Man (22. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht sollte ich mich bewerben, dann kann ich mein Torque wenigstens gleich selber zusammenbauen


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2006)

Mit diesen Bildern Verabschiede ich mich aus dem Thread und sage euch das Warten lohnt sich... Mein Torque kam noch am Freitag Nachmittag an. Auch wenn ich noch viel üben muß das Radl fliegt gut 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Astaroth (23. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Torque 3 @[email protected]!!! Auf dem ersten Bild von dir sieht das Torque aber ein wenig klein aus oder täuscht mich da die Ansicht?
Habe gerade mit der canyon Hotline telefoniert um mal nach zufragen wie es mit meinem Montagetermin für mein Torque aussieht und da meinte der freundliche Herr am Telefon das es sehr gut aussieht bei mir und ich das Bike Anfang nächster Woche erhalten werde   !!! Muss gleich zu Bank um mir die nötige Kohle zu holen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Meins ist Größe S... fand es Live sogar recht groß. Nen Kumpel hat eine Univega Dx-9 in L un da sieht mein Torque dann wirklich groß gegen aus... Also von meinen 1,70 sollte es nicht größer sein..

Mfg Daniel


----------



## h34d (23. Oktober 2006)

Hm, also ich hab bischen angst! Ich bin 174 groß, 78kg schwer und hab ne Schrittlänge von 78cm.

Was hättet ihr mir da für ne Rahmengröße gegeben?

mfg
h34d


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hätte da auch S genommen... wobei das wohl so einen Mittelding ist M würd wohl auch passen... je nachdem was man macht damit... ich such mal ein Foto wo man die Größe besser erkennt..

Habe gerade gesehen das du ja ein Big Bear bekommst da kann das sowieso ganz anders sein


Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Oktober 2006)

h34d schrieb:


> Hm, also ich hab bischen angst! Ich bin 174 groß, 78kg schwer und hab ne Schrittlänge von 78cm.
> 
> Was hättet ihr mir da für ne Rahmengröße gegeben?
> 
> ...



S, und nen mittleren VOrbau. L wird dir im Schritt zu nahe kommen. Wichtig: Mess einfach mal deine Armlänge!


----------



## Fat Man (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab heute die erlösende Mail von Canyon bekommen: IHRE WARE HAT UNSER HAUS HEUTE VERLASSEN    
Spätestens am Wochenende gehts mit meinem neuen Torque ab in die Berge


----------



## h34d (23. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> S, und nen mittleren VOrbau. L wird dir im Schritt zu nahe kommen. Wichtig: Mess einfach mal deine Armlänge!



Hm der Canyon Mitarbeiter hat mir ein M verordnet!
Hatte anfangs zwar bischen gezögert, aber war dann doch überzeugt!
Hoffe mal das passt!
Keine Lust das Bike zurückzugeben (vor allem weil das eines der wenigen noch vorhandenen BigBears war! (S hatten sie gar keine mehr!)

mfg
h34d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (23. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
dann wünsche ich dem glücklichen Fat Man viel Spaß mit dem Torque.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Chris B. (24. Oktober 2006)

ich habs, mein erstes Torque, gestern konnte ich es endlich abholen.
Ich sag nur: WARTEN LOHNT SICH !!!


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Oktober 2006)

Chris B. schrieb:


> ich habs, mein erstes Torque, gestern konnte ich es endlich abholen.
> Ich sag nur: WARTEN LOHNT SICH !!!



Watt? Du hast doch am 10. September bestellt, ich am 26. August und habs immer noch nicht!


----------



## Luzio (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich warte auch schon seit August! Aber die Reihenfolge scheint da eh zum Glücksspiel geworden zu sein...


----------



## remaining_78 (24. Oktober 2006)

hmm warte auch noch müsste ich aber in einer woche haben maximaaal!

kommt das bike zerlegt oder zusammengebaut.Hab ein foto im netz gesehen der hatte das zerlegt geliefert bekommen...aber auf meinen Zettel steht das es zusammengebaut wurde??


----------



## Tresabal (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo remaining_78,

dein Rad kommt in so einem Karton:






So sieht es darin aus:






Nach der beigefügten Anleitung baust Du es auf:






Du brauchst lediglich die Laufräder einsetzen und den Lenker montieren. Dann noch alle Schrauben kontrollieren und die Pedale anbringen. Das war es bereits.

Und dann: Viiiiiel Fahrspaß!  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remaining_78 (24. Oktober 2006)

yipeeeeeee und ich dachte schon das alles lose kommt .. kewl dann ist das bike ja gleich zusammengebaut!!

DANKE für die Super Antowort!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Oktober 2006)

aber bitte. denk an die schrauben. die monteure sind zwar ok, koennen aber auch mal was vergessen!


----------



## Fat Man (24. Oktober 2006)

...und so sieht  ein Torque 2 aus wenns denn endlich da ist...
OK ihr werdet meine Fotos sehen wenn ich es schaffe sie hochzuladen momentan bin ich dazu noch zu deppert weil mein erster Ausflug mit dem Torque supergeil war.


----------



## eLw00d (24. Oktober 2006)

Luzio schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon seit August! Aber die Reihenfolge scheint da eh zum Glücksspiel geworden zu sein...


Omg , August?
Kommt sowas häufiger vor?


----------



## braintrust (25. Oktober 2006)

naja wir sind mind. zu zweit ^^
warte seit 25.august


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Oktober 2006)

mindestens zu dritt: braintrust, luzio, meine wenigkeit...


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2006)

Oha...

War euer Fahrrad gut verfügbar als ihr´s bestellt habt oder hat man euch schon von vorneherein gewarnt vor einer langen Lieferzeit?


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab um 9:00 morgens am ersten Tag der Sparbuch-Aktion telefonisch bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin war KW37, jetzt haben wir KW43...


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2006)

Haste die denn in der Zwischenzeit nochmal genervt? Würde mal gern ne Begründung dafür hören.
Ist ja schon arg viel Verzug...


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Oktober 2006)

Jo, hab alle 1-2 Wochen angerufen.
"Teile noch nicht da ... Teile immer noch nicht da ... Teile endlich da, muss nur noch zusammengebaut werden ... Inventur ... oops, Bremsen doch nicht da ... aber nächste Woche bestimmt..."

Hab eben nochmal angerufen, es ist angeblich heute in die Montage gegangen. Na hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (25. Oktober 2006)

als ich bestellt hab, wars noch da usw...vM war kw38 
gut ich pack da noch 10 tage wegen lockout-kit dazu..dann sind wir bei kw39...immernoch 1 monat! weniger als es jetzt schon ist...und ein ende ist ja nicht abzusehen...und irgendwie seh ich nicht ein da hinterher zujagen..hab 2x mail und per tel...in den mails war jeweils die rede davon das mein auftrag gerade vom montagedienst(oder was auch immer) ausgedruckt wurde..2mal?! und als ich dann nochma 3wochen später angerufen hab meinte der mitarbeiter dass es gerade in der montage steht...das war vor 14tagen...
wenns kommt, dann kommts, aber ärgerlich ist es schon, bei dem wetterchen wa 

EDIT: wenn man vom teufel spricht!!! grad eben nochmal mailfach geschaut..und siehe da die rechung ist da!!!!!!!


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2006)

Hmm , schön zu sehen, dass ihr nicht alle durchdreht. ^^
Ich glaub ich würd´s nicht aushalten...

Deswegen meine Frage: Bringt´s was wenn man vor Ort bestellt und das Fahrrad auch vor Ort abholen würde?  
Hab hier eben sowas gelesen...

Ansonsten: Monatelang warten tu ich mir nicht an, da kann das Fahrrad noch so geil sein.


----------



## braintrust (25. Oktober 2006)

naja warten musst du ja trotzdem, egal ob du es abholst oder schicken lässt...nur die "versanddauer" fällt halt weg 

hmmmmmmmm also ich seh grad auf der rechnung...die haben doch glatt meine trinkflaschen vergessen..so ein mist
jut..trinkflaschen gibs net mehr....


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja gut, dass die versandzeit wegfällt ist klar, hatte eher in eine andere Richtung gedacht...

Weiß einer von euch ob die fertig montierte Räder inner Filiale auf lager stehen haben? Ach ich ruf einfach mal an...


----------



## Fat Man (25. Oktober 2006)

Auf Wiedersehen allerseits, hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer

Für alle die es interessiert so war es bei mir:

- Torque 2 am 28.08.06 telefonisch bestellt
- 23.10.06 E mail von Canyon, das das Rad unterwegs ist
- 24.10.06 ein Traum wird war und die Kiste ist endlich da

   das Warten lohnt sich, glaubt mir !!!


----------



## Luzio (26. Oktober 2006)

Habe heute auch mein Torque2 entgegen genommen - es wurde auch Zeit!! Allen anderen hoffentlich einen angenehmen und kurzen Aufenthalt hier! Man sieht sich beim Setup...


----------



## Astaroth (26. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
hab die Versandbestätigung für mein Torque 3 immer noch nicht erhalten   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich haett mir auch gerne ein Torque 2 geholt - war leider in M ausverkauft! aber ich war genau an dem wochenend da, wo inventur gemacht wurd. 150 km umsonst gefahren - dann hab ich es mir per nachnahme shcicken lassen.


----------



## nellsen (26. Oktober 2006)

Mein Torque 2 kam gestern. Hatte es am 6. bestellt und wenn ich zuhaus gewesen wäre hätt ichs letzte Woche schon gehabt...

nellsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

gibts eiglt bei vorkasse auch eine versandbestätigung?


----------



## unchained (31. Oktober 2006)

nein, sie sagen nur, dass dein bike fertig montiert ist ...


----------



## h34d (31. Oktober 2006)

Meins soll diese woche Montiert werden! Werde auf jeden fall mal anrufen und mich über den Stand der Dinge informieren


----------



## Astaroth (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
mein Torque 3 angeblich auch , WER`S GLAUBT!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## cos75 (31. Oktober 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> mein Torque 3 angeblich auch , WER`S GLAUBT!!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth


Hmmm... du hast doch deins erst vor kurzem bestellt und als Liefertermin KW43 bekommen, das war letzte Woche. Nur weil es sich jetzt um eine Woche verschiebt, muss man doch nicht so rumtönen


----------



## Fosse (31. Oktober 2006)

kürzester Besuch im Wartezimmer:
Samstag, 28.10 XC3 tel. bestellt.
Montag, 30.10 schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung im Briefkasten.
Dienstag, 31.10 E-Mail, Bike ist Versendet. 
Also wahrscheinlich am Samstag, eine Woche nach tel. Bestellung die erste lange Ausfahrt...wenns Wetter mitmacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (31. Oktober 2006)

bitte was


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

Fosse schrieb:


> kürzester Besuch im Wartezimmer:
> Samstag, 28.10 XC3 tel. bestellt.
> Montag, 30.10 schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung im Briefkasten.
> Dienstag, 31.10 E-Mail, Bike ist Versendet.
> Also wahrscheinlich am Samstag, eine Woche nach tel. Bestellung die erste lange Ausfahrt...wenns Wetter mitmacht....



sorry aber ROFLMAO! wie unfair is das denn  
aber alles gute mit dem bike


----------



## Astaroth (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
was heißt den hier rumtönen? 
Ich dachte halt weil es ja schon Anfang November ist wird mein Bike pünktlich montiert den die Hauptsaison ist ja schon vorbei. Hab mich wohl getäuscht! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## braintrust (31. Oktober 2006)

wie gesagt, es gibt 2 wochen generellen montagerückstand. winterbiken macht doch auch spaß


----------



## Radical (31. Oktober 2006)

Schön wärs wenn es zwei wären...dann müsste mein Rad die Woche kommen....


----------



## cos75 (31. Oktober 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ich dachte halt weil es ja schon Anfang November ist wird mein Bike pünktlich montiert den die Hauptsaison ist ja schon vorbei. Hab mich wohl getäuscht!


Aber da kann doch Canyon nix dafür wenn du dein Bike erst so spät bestellst. Find es halt blöd, wenn hier ohne Grund negative Stimmung gemacht wird. Freu dich auf doch auf dein Torque zu dem Preis. Ich kann dir dein Torque natürlich auch über den Winter einfahren, wenn für dich die Bikesaison schon vorbei ist


----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2006)

Servus,
will doch gar keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten und ich freue mich auch noch weiterhin riesig auf mein Torque auch wenn für mich bald sie Sasion zu Ende ist nehme ich nun jede Verzögerung gelassen hin den der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt  ! Aber wenn ich lesen muss das da jemand am 28.10 sein Bike bestellt hat und dann am 31.10 die Versandbestätigung erhält fragt man sich doch was das soll ! Ich weiß auch das es hier einige gibt die schon viel länger auf ihr Canyonbike warten und ich mit meiner eventuellen Lieferverzögerung (2Wochen) noch gut weg kommen könnte.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2006)

SERVUS    ,
habe gerade die Versandbestätigung für mein Torque 3 erhalten  und wenn alles glatt läuft erhalte ich morgen Vormittag mein Torque!!!!
@cos75 einfahren tu ich mir mein Bike schon selbst wenn du willst können wir ja nächste Sasion mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen !

MfG
Astaroth

PS: bei uns hat es heute Nacht leicht geschneit  !!!


----------



## thto (2. November 2006)

herzlichen glückwunsch, tolles gefühl !


----------



## s-flo (2. November 2006)

von mir auch glückwunsch
kann ja dann bei mir auch nicht mehr lang dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (2. November 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @cos75 einfahren tu ich mir mein Bike schon selbst wenn du willst können wir ja nächste Sasion mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen !


Ja logo !  Von mir auch Glückwunsch !


----------



## Blackwater Park (2. November 2006)

So schnell? Ich warte schon seit über 2 Monaten. Gibs zu, du kennst die Tochter vom Chef.


----------



## Astaroth (2. November 2006)

Ende GUT alles GUT ,
wenn mir mal einer genau erklären kann wie ich hier Fotos reinstelle dann kann ich euch auch mal mein Torque zeigen und noch viele weitere schönen Sachen !!!

MfG
Astaroth

PS: @Blackwater Park tut mir echt leid für dich das du schon 2 Monate auf dein Bike warten musst obwohl es bei dir schon gesagt wurde das dein Bike in der Montage sei!!!


----------



## Blackwater Park (2. November 2006)

Ganz oben auf "Fotoalbum" und dann auf "Fotos hochladen".


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2006)

Servus,
endlich steht mein Torque bei mir in der Garage und wartet darauf das es endlich aus seinem Käfig in die freie Wildbahn entlassen wird    !!!
OH man bei dem Anblick als ich in den Karton schaute wo sich das Bike befindet habe ich leichte Gänsehaut bekommen.

MfG
Astaroth

PS: ich weiß wo ich die Fotos hochladen sollte nur das ganze funktioniert bei mir nicht. dürfen die fotos eine bestimmte grösse nicht überschreiten?


----------



## braintrust (3. November 2006)

was für ein komplott!! DHL hat bei mir immernochnicht geliefert...dienstag wurde es losgeschickt....


----------



## s-flo (3. November 2006)

oh man, sowas ist mir ja noch nie passiert...
mir wurde letzte woche von der hotline gesagt, dass mein bike diese woche montiert wird. da bis jetzt noch keine zahlungsaufforderung bei mir ankam, hab ich heut nochmal dort angerufen.
jetzt hat sich rausgestellt, dass das bike seit dienstag schon fertig ist und sie mir die rechnung an die falsche email adresse geschickt haben...


----------



## braintrust (3. November 2006)

shit happens 
also ich sag denn ma TSCHÖÖÖ...dit bike is da, pic in der gallery


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2006)

Glückwunsch @braintrust, 
sagt mal kam das Bike bei euch mit der DHL oder mit der normalen Post an? Bei mir kam das Bike mit der normalen Post.
Bei mir fehlen die Katzenaugen an den Speichen  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteMS (3. November 2006)

So hab nun auch ein Canyon bike auch wenn es das billigste rad ist was es dort gibt. Ich finde den Service hamma.

Hab das Rad am 27.10.06 bestellt und heute war es dar *freu*

Nur leider haben ma gerade scheiß Wetter so das ich mit dem fahren wohl noch etwas warten muss *heul*


----------



## Radical (4. November 2006)

Will endlich mein radel


----------



## dominik-deluxe (4. November 2006)

wie viele warten hier eigentlich auch ein spectral? oder möchten das 07ner modell bestellen?
würde mich mal interressieren ob das auch so lange verzögerungen hat.
mfg
dominik


----------



## braintrust (4. November 2006)

das bike kam bei mir per DHL an


----------



## milesdavis (5. November 2006)

Hallo,
bitte nicht gleich erschlagen wegen der blöden Frage, aber bin neu und kenne mich nicht so aus bei canyon:
ich interessiere mich für ein '07er hardtail, ab wann kann man die bestellen und ab wann werden die dinger ausgeliefert?
auf der canyon-homepage bin ich nicht wirklich klüger geworden...


----------



## Astaroth (5. November 2006)

Hallo @milesdavis,
warte den 15. November ab und dann schau nochmals auf die Homepage den da müsste es nach meinem Wissen die neuen Bikes begutachten und auch gleich bestellen können. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milesdavis (5. November 2006)

@Astaroth

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft!

(Jetzt bin ich schon so lange auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike, da kommts auf zwei Wochen auch nicht mehr an...)


----------



## h34d (6. November 2006)

Gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert. Meins ist schon montiert und geht Heute oder Morgen raus !

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Wunderbar! Dann kanns endlich wieder losgehen (trotz des Wetters)


----------



## Astaroth (6. November 2006)

Servus,
welches Bike bekommst du den @h34d? Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## h34d (6. November 2006)

Danke!
Ich bekomme ein Big Bear Comp.
Sicher es ist nichts im vergleich zu einem Torque o.ä., aber für jemanden der erst mit dem Mountainbiken anfängt, und bisher immer nur billige No-Name Räder gefahren ist, ists doch ganz beeindruckend!

mfg
h34d


----------



## landy_110 (6. November 2006)

Aso ich hab im Jänner ein Spectral Limited bestellt, habs aber dann im September abbestellt (lt Tel. Hotline voraussichtliche Lieferung 20. November!, werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder ein 2007er Spectral bestellen (das hoffentlich nicht erst im Herbst/Spätherbst lieferbar ist). Leider gibts das Spectral 9 nur mit der XTT, mir wäre die normale mit 140mm lieber.


----------



## h34d (7. November 2006)

Wie geil ist das denn? Ich ruf gestern an (s.o) und sie sagen das es vllt. noch heute an die post geht (also gestern). Heute schau ich im Briefkasten, liegt ein Zettel drin ich könnts bei der post abholen, da heute morgen keiner da war! Das ist mal ne sehr schnelle Post!

Etz gehts noch schnell in 2 Stunden langweiligen Physikunterricht, und danach wird das Rad abgeholt!

mfg
h34d


----------



## Radical (7. November 2006)

Also bei den Torques hängt es wohl immer noch an den Bremsen. Die Bremsen sind jetzt zwar da, aber bei den Scheiben gibt es wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten. Es sollen wohl 2007 Scheiben geliefert werden...das aber frühstens in einer Woche :


----------



## Blackwater Park (7. November 2006)

Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel warum die keine Maguras verbauen, Bad Urach ist doch direkt um die Ecke, da gäbs bestimmt weniger Probleme.

Mein Torque sollte übrigens bald unterwegs sein, hab gestern überwiesen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> Mein Torque sollte übrigens bald unterwegs sein, hab gestern überwiesen.



super - geiles bike. ich freu mich mit jedem torque(r) mit


----------



## s-flo (7. November 2006)

also ich hab schon am freitag überwiesen und meins kam heute immer noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-flo (8. November 2006)

hab heute mein torque endlich bekommen
bin leider nur zum zusammen bauen gekommen
morgen wird dann gefahren, juhu


----------



## Aitschie (9. November 2006)

Ist es normal, dass Canyon sich nicht meldet, wenn der voraussichtliche Montagetermin verstrichen ist  

Mein ES5 sollte eigentlich in KW 43 montiert werden, habe bis heute nichts gehört, ob sies nun montiert haben oder ob es sich weiter verzögert. 

auch auf meine gestern Mittag geschickte Mailanfrage bezüglich Liefer-/Montagestand kam bisher keine Antwort  

würde wenigstens mal gerne wissen woran ich bin....


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

A.n.r.u.f.e.n.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

s-flo schrieb:


> hab heute mein torque endlich bekommen
> bin leider nur zum zusammen bauen gekommen
> morgen wird dann gefahren, juhu



check bitte mal, wie tief die stütze reingeht, und ob das sitzrohr plan ist - nur aus interesse halber. ergebnisse dann hier posten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245186&page=12


----------



## hinten (10. November 2006)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Sandstorm. Das mit der Wartezeit hielt sich in Grenzen. Ende September bestellt und vor zwei Wochen geliefert.
Bin Mountainbike-Novize. Mal sehen, was das Leben so bringt...


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. November 2006)

nach über 2 monaten wartezeit kam es gestern endlich...







man sieht sich im setup-thread, viel spaß euch wartenden noch, und lasst euch nicht einfrieren, das geht nur in die hose...


----------



## privy (17. November 2006)

hi gemeinde,
habe mir heute das xc4 bestellt und dachte mir, geh ins wartezimmer von canyon. 
bei der bestellung wurde mir mitgeteilt das es eigentlich ende nächste woche schon klappen könnte , bin gespannt. 
freu mich scon tierisch drauf und werde es selber dort abholen um die heimfahrt zu genießen. 

privy


----------



## Tresabal (17. November 2006)

Hallo privy,

kannst Dich auch wirklich darauf freuen! Ich hab meines jetzt an wenigen Tagen über 250 km bewegt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Ein klasse Rad für relativ wenig Geld. (Und ein hinreißendes Blau! Viel besser als auf den meisten Bildern.)

Grüße Michael


----------



## privy (18. November 2006)

> (Und ein hinreißendes Blau! Viel besser als auf den meisten Bildern.)



das wäre nicht schlecht, da ich wegen der farbe überlegt hatte es mir überhaupt zu bestellen. 

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condal (20. November 2006)

und ich hab mir heute ein schönes GrandCanyon Comp bestellt..   da bin ich bir gespannt wie oft ich ins wartezimmer darf
..

grüße


----------



## AmmuNation (20. November 2006)

Und ich hab mir ein Canyon Nerve XC5.0 (2007) bestellt... ist zwar nimmer das 06er Wartezimmer, aber schauen wir, wanns kommt  Scheinbar sind die ersten Kundenmodelle um Jahreswechsel lieferbar, ich habe ja ziemlich früh bestellt, die 07er sind ja noch nichtmal auf der HP publik...


----------



## unchained (20. November 2006)

dann eröffne doch einfach nen Thread mit " Wartezimmer 2007 "


----------



## AmmuNation (21. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> dann eröffne doch einfach nen Thread mit " Wartezimmer 2007 "



War jemand schneller 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3203569&posted=1#post3203569


----------



## condal (21. November 2006)

condal schrieb:


> und ich hab mir heute ein schönes GrandCanyon Comp bestellt..   da bin ich bir gespannt wie oft ich ins wartezimmer darf
> ..
> 
> grüße



wie geil ist denn das... heute die bestätigung erhalten. voraussichtl. montagetermin kw47


----------



## privy (22. November 2006)

condal schrieb:


> wie geil ist denn das... heute die bestätigung erhalten. voraussichtl. montagetermin kw47



den brief mit der aussage bekam ich gestern ebenfalls, hoffe es klappt auch. 

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (22. November 2006)

KW47 schon? Die Woche? Viel spass euch beiden mit den Canyons


----------



## User129 (22. November 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> nach über 2 monaten wartezeit kam es gestern endlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil!!
vor allem die Pedale passen schön zu den Fox Dämpfern


----------



## DOPI (23. November 2006)

Naja ich würde sagen, abwarten.
Papier ist geduldig!!
In meiner Post steht:Montage voraussichtlich -Mitte,Ende November.
Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. 
Und das ist schon der zweite Brief, im ersten hieß es: 38te KW
Also Männer immer ruhig Blut!


----------



## braintrust (23. November 2006)

argh von kw38 bis jetzt is schon hart!
spectral solls werden oder?


----------



## DOPI (23. November 2006)

Rrrichtig!-Solls werden.


----------



## Aitschie (24. November 2006)

DOPI schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen, abwarten.
> Papier ist geduldig!!
> In meiner Post steht:Montage voraussichtlich -Mitte,Ende November.
> Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet.
> ...



Scheint das jetzt üblich zu sein? Nach den AGB schreibt Canyon ne Mail bei Lieferverzögerungen, habe aber auch nichts erhalten.....

Immerhin durfte ich letzte Woche bereits bezahlen, d.h. mein Rad ist hoffentlich bereits unterwegs!


----------



## aNo0Bis (24. November 2006)

privy schrieb:


> das wäre nicht schlecht, da ich wegen der farbe überlegt hatte es mir überhaupt zu bestellen.
> 
> privy



Also die Farbe.....ist der absolute Knaller! 
Wobei ich sagen muß, das sie auf der Canyon Hp so lala aussieht.


----------



## privy (24. November 2006)

aNo0Bis schrieb:


> Also die Farbe.....ist der absolute Knaller!
> Wobei ich sagen muß, das sie auf der Canyon Hp so lala aussieht.



durfte heute mein xc4 bei canyon abholen und in natura sieht die farbe wirklich geil aus .

die ersten fahreindrücke sind klasse, werde es morgen am berg mal austesten .

privy


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2006)

die jagwire züge rocken ma..geile optik


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> die jagwire züge rocken ma..geile optik




Sehe ich genau so, blau schwarz und grau passen einfach nur gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

naja und die "metalloptik" is der hammer 
somal die teile ja nicht im katalog stehen bzw auf der hp sind


----------



## unchained (26. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> die jagwire züge rocken ma..geile optik



jagwire halt


----------



## condal (27. November 2006)

privy schrieb:


> den brief mit der aussage bekam ich gestern ebenfalls, hoffe es klappt auch.
> 
> privy



bei dir schon was angekommen?   bei mir war noch nix


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2006)

Nach 2 Monaten darf ich mein Plätzchen jetzt verlassen..... dabei wurde es gerade gemütlich....

Das Neue ist auch schon dreckig, wie es sich gehört! Sehr feines Rad  Wünsche euch allen noch viel Ausdauer beim Warten!


----------



## privy (27. November 2006)

condal schrieb:


> bei dir schon was angekommen?   bei mir war noch nix



habe mein rad am freitag(nach einem anruf dort) abgeholt  und nach ausage von canyon hatten sie mich am donnerstag per mail infomiert das alles fertig ist .

privy


----------



## condal (27. November 2006)

privy schrieb:


> habe mein rad am freitag(nach einem anruf dort) abgeholt  und nach ausage von canyon hatten sie mich am donnerstag per mail infomiert das alles fertig ist .
> 
> privy



dann bleibe ich wohl noch ein wenig hier im wartezimmer ..   viel spass mit dem bike.. 

cu


----------



## SCFaser (28. November 2006)

hallo
ich habe mein Torque 3 Anfang September  bestellt 
Voraussichtl. Montagetermin war die 40 KW.
 Wurde  2 mal angerufen wegen der Lieferverzögerung bei den bremsen 
ich warte immer noch


----------



## Astaroth (28. November 2006)

Servus,
@SCFaser halte durch den den wirst von deinem Torque 3 für die lange Wartezeit durch ganz viel Spass entschädigt!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## DOPI (28. November 2006)

Nachdem ich heute mal wieder bei canyon angerufen und nachgefragt habe 
wo mein Rad bleibt (Liefertermin 37 KW) hieß es, die ersten Rahmen aus 
Asien würden noch diese Woche erwartet .Na ich bin mal gespannt wann die sich wieder melden .  
Ich meld mich dann auch wieder.
Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

So, dann werd ich mich mal strecken und nach langer Zeit mal kurz aufstehen und mir die Spinnenweben vom Körper streichen...laut mail soll mein GrandCanyon Comp wirklich zu mir unterwegs sein....2-4Tage also noch.
Bin echt enttäuscht darüber so lang darauf warten zu müssen (Bestellung am 27.09.!!!) und hoffe nur es ist alles in Ordnung...meld mich bei Ankunft


Grüße in die Runde


----------



## condal (2. Dezember 2006)

tja.. das ging schnell. gestern ist mein grand canyon comp angekommen.   kw47 bestellt und kw 48 geliefert. man(n) muss auch mal glück haben...  bei dem wetter gehts gleich ab in den wald.. gruesse an alle wartende..


----------



## Fischie (5. Dezember 2006)

So, wie angekündigt, bin nun raus hier aus dem Raum, Zeit wirds, denn: Es ist wirklich da! Sieht gut aus und lässt die Warterei etwas leichter erscheinen, nur noch einstellen und dann gehts los!

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Ibex (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi @ll. 
Hab mich heut erstmal fürs Forum angemeldet und mittags gleich ein Bike bestellt.
Ein Nerve ES5 2006er. Mal gespannt ob es noch vor Weihnachten da ist.


----------



## DOPI (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen! 
Hab die Hoffnung aufgegeben.


----------



## braintrust (5. Dezember 2006)

hrhr
wie siehts mit deinem spectral aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOPI (5. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ahnung-musste mal Canyon fragen!
Bin nur froh das ich noch ein anderes Bike habe, sonst hätt ich sicher einen
dickeren Hals.
Am Anfang war ich ganz schön sauer, aber mittlerweile wenn ich TÄGLICH
meine Mails checke, kann ich nur noch lachen.
Jetzt is ja die neue HP fertig, dann kann man sich ja vieleicht mal um MEIN
Rad kümmern!!


----------



## Ibex (8. Dezember 2006)

Mittwoch bestellt heute war der Postbote da. Somit war dies meine kürzeste Wartezeit alle Achtung!! 2Tage von der Bestellaufnahme bis zum Endkunden.

Das Traurige daran ist, dass er es wieder mitgenommen hat. 
Ich war in der Annahme das es ca zwei Wochen dauern wird.
So hat es mir das Würstchen von der Bestellhotline mitgeteilt.
Demzufolge hatte ich kein Geld zuhause.
Hätt ich das nur gewußt dann wär ich doch zur Bank gegangen lol
Jetzt kann ich morgen zur Post latschen und des Riesenpaket heimschleppen  (Auto ist gerade in der Inspektion  )
Hoffe mal das sonst alles ok ist sonst wirds gleich wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## braintrust (8. Dezember 2006)

mensch, dazu musste noch sagen was fürn bike du hast 
aber ist schon verdammt schnell 
viel spaß mit dem bike
EDIT: grad gesehen, nen schickes ES5 
kannst ja mal nen paar pics in die gallerie packen, würde mich mal interessieren wie es aussieht


----------



## privy (8. Dezember 2006)

habe mein bike von canyon jetzt seit 2 wochen  und muß sagen es ist geil, der vortrieb, der uphill usw. und dies alles mit einem XC4 .

privy


----------



## Holglo (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
ich hab mein Torque 3 Mitte September bestellt und siehe da,heute am 11.12.06 ist es auch schon da. 
Leider regnets heute den ganzen Tag, also nix mit Probefahrt.Schade !
An alle noch Wartenden --> Kopf hoch!


----------



## SCFaser (14. Dezember 2006)

Holglo schrieb:


> ich hab mein Torque 3 Mitte September bestellt und siehe da,heute am 11.12.06 ist es auch schon da.




kennst du einen der bei Canyon Arbeitet ?   
 ich habe mein Torque 3 Anfang September bestellt  und vor kurzen noch mal angerufen, und sie konnten mir immer noch nicht sagen wann ich dran bin  wegen den "Bremsen" ....
wen du jetzt deins  "schon" bekommen hast, dann  wundert mich das was ...

aber trotzdem Glückwunsch


----------



## Holglo (14. Dezember 2006)

@ SCFaser

Nee ,kenn keinen bei Canyon,hab aber oft mit denen telefoniert.
Dabei war ich stets freundlich aber unmissverständlich mit der Forderung nach meinem Torque. 
Also ruf doch mal wieder dort an und merk dir den Namen des Mitarbeiters der dich vertrösten wird, um dann gezielt auf den zurück zu kommen. 
Vielleicht hat es auch daran gelegen dass ich am 11.12. Geburtstag hatte (Lieferung) 
Ich bin übrigens nach den ersten Einstellungarbeiten sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


Immer schön freundlich bleiben am Telefon !!


----------



## SCFaser (14. Dezember 2006)

hatt sich so grade alles erledigt 
eine stunde nach den post   habe ich  die E-Mail bekommen, das mein Torque fertig ist   , geld habe ich denen grade überwiesen,
 mal schauen  wann ich es bekomme


----------



## DOPI (15. Dezember 2006)

So ich meld mich auch noch mal, nachdem :HEUTE EIN
 CANYONMITARBEITER
ANGERFUFEN HAT!!!!!!!!  
Aus dem Montagetermin 37 KW ist jetzt die 4 KW 07 geworden. 
Also alle andern mal ganz ruhig!
Ich bin wirklich froh das ich ein so humorvoller Mensch bin.
wer weiß was sonst schon alles passiert wäre.


----------

